
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (August 2018) - whoishiring
Please state the job location and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, include ONSITE.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per month, please. If it
isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about
something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested
in the job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>To search the thread, try kennytilton&#x27;s WhoIsHiring browser at
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kennytilton.github.io&#x2F;whoishiring&#x2F; or kristopolous&#x27; console script
at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
anurag
Render ([https://render.com](https://render.com)) | San Francisco, CA |
Software Engineers | Full-time | Visa | Onsite When deploying applications in
production, developers are forced to pick between two extremes: expensive yet
simplistic platforms like Heroku, or complicated, do-it-all-yourself services
like AWS. By contrast, Render makes it easy to get up and running quickly but
also allows applications to scale and increase in complexity over time,
preventing a transition to DIY infrastructure.

Our goal is to completely free up developers and teams from managing
infrastructure. This will ultimately improve all software and enable entirely
new kinds of applications.

We're building products that abstract over complexity and minimize cognitive
overhead for our users. This requires careful thought, high creativity and a
deep understanding of application requirements in production. Our stack is
React, GraphQL, Go, Kubernetes and Postgres, but we don't require prior
experience with any of them. We're looking for people with high integrity, low
ego, and an insatiable drive to learn.

We're serving live applications in production and building out our founding
engineering and design teams in SF. The company is backed by top venture funds
and former CTOs of VMware and Dropbox.

I'm the founder and would love to hear from you at anurag@render.com.

~~~
akhare97
Hi Anurag, sent you an email! -Abhi

~~~
anurag
Thanks. Will get back to everyone soon!

------
nolta
CCAT-prime Telescope | Toronto | Developer | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://ccatp.ca](https://ccatp.ca)

We're building a 6-meter diameter telescope on a mountain in Chile's Atacama
Desert to learn more about how stars form, the nature of dark matter and dark
energy, neutrino masses, and the big bang.

The telescope will be shared by multiple instruments, and our group is
building the joint software infrastructure: services for controlling the
telescope, moving data around, monitoring, alerting, logging, etc.

Stack is still being decided but likely a mix of Go, Python, Redis, Postgres,
etc. The telescope site is remote and hostile -- altitude of 5600m in the
driest desert on Earth -- so we're focused on fault-tolerance.

[https://utoronto.taleo.net/careersection/10000/jobdetail.ftl...](https://utoronto.taleo.net/careersection/10000/jobdetail.ftl?job=1803278&tz=GMT-04%3A00)

(It's listed as a one-year position, but we expect it to last at least 3-4
years)

Email jobs@ccatp.ca if you have any questions.

~~~
sequoia
> Advanced skills with Linux/Unix operating system, computing hardware and
> networking. Demonstrated skills in Go, C/C++, or other compiled languages.
> Demonstrated skills in Python. Proficient in Git version control.

> Pay Scale Group and Hiring Rate: USW Pay Band 13 -- $71,537 with an annual
> step progression to a maximum of $91,485.

This is going to be a labour of love for someone–this pay rate is not at all
competitive for Toronto. That said, I'd love to do it if I had the skills! It
sounds like a really awesome project.

~~~
davidw
> This is going to be a labour of love

That describes a ton of science jobs.

------
jacobwg
Thorn | Full-stack engineer + UI/UX, Systems Engineer | Remote (US & Canada) |
Full-time | $100k - $150k |
[https://www.wearethorn.org/](https://www.wearethorn.org/)

Thorn is a non-profit that builds technology to defend children from sexual
abuse. Thorn gives you the opportunity to apply your expertise and passion for
building to directly impact the lives of vulnerable and abused children. We
are looking for two people to join the team building our dark web
investigation tool.

## Full-stack engineer with UI & UX design experience

In this role, you’ll be splitting your time between product design
responsibilities and full-stack development (React, Redux, Node, GraphQL),
developing single-page web applications, creating API endpoints, wireframing
user experience flows, and collaborating on high-fidelity designs that you’ll
present to a variety of stakeholders.

Apply today! [https://grnh.se/3f921cc72](https://grnh.se/3f921cc72)

## Full-stack engineer with devops experience

This role spans areas including adaptive crawling, search, data engineering,
data pipeline development, and devops (Node, Docker, Kubernetes, AWS,
Terraform, Packer, Python, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch).

Apply today! [https://grnh.se/3739c2e92](https://grnh.se/3739c2e92)

Fully funded healthcare + unlimited vacation + flexible working + 401(k) +
wellness

~~~
jawns
It seems unusual for a nonprofit to be able to offer what appear to be market-
rate salaries for technical positions. Wonder how they do it. Couldn't find
much info on the site about where, exactly, their funding comes from.

I looked at their 2016 Form 990 (most recent available on Guidestar) and it
looks like vast majority of funding is from contributions and grants, and
revenue exceeds expenses, so that's a good sign.

~~~
ottumm
Hi, I'm an engineer at Thorn. You're right, it is unusual. It's also a big
part of our strategy to attract, and keep, top talent. And that goes for
talent across the organization: our fundraising, our marketing, our product
managers, and our engineers. We're lucky to have such an amazing team, and a
fundraising strategy that attracts brilliant investors and donors alike to
fund the technology that we need to move the needle on this issue.

~~~
marmaduke
Is the US/Canada restriction on remote for financial or time zone reasons (or
both?)?

------
omarish
Coinbase | Fullstack, Backend, Frontend, iOS, Android | ONSITE in SF, NYC,
London | Full-time | Competitive Comp

At Coinbase (YC S12), our vision is to bring more innovation, efficiency, and
equality of opportunity to the world by building an open financial system.

Our first step on that journey is making digital currency accessible and
approachable for everyone. Two principles guide our efforts. First, be the
most trusted company in our domain. Second, create user-focused products that
are easier and more delightful to use.

All openings here: [http://coinbase.com/careers](http://coinbase.com/careers)

Questions or want to say hi? Reach out to me directly:
omar.bohsali+hn@coinbase.com.

------
aaronblohowiak
Netflix | Senior Software Engineer | Los Gatos, CA | Onsite

Demand Engineering optimizes Netflix’s availability, latency, and cost by
shaping resource demand for cloud services through steering traffic and
scaling systems. We proactively optimize for user experience and reactively
mitigate incidents through regional evacuation. We have a lot of fun problems
to solve, a scale that makes them challenging, and a culture that gives us the
freedom to pursue what is best.

More info:
[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/866321](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/866321)

From [https://jobs.netflix.com/work-life-
philosophy](https://jobs.netflix.com/work-life-philosophy) : Our philosophy is
to pay at the top of personal market, so that we better attract and retain the
few fantastic performers.

There are a lot of great positions open right now at Netflix -
[https://jobs.netflix.com/](https://jobs.netflix.com/)

~~~
cweagans
Really wish you guys would open up to remote. There's a such a big talent pool
you're missing out on by restricting your employee base to the Bay Area.

------
aercolino
META

May I ask you to change the leading text to something more useful for remote
workers?

REMOTE doesn't cover but the most basic possibility and 90 matches on this
page make it quite cumbersome to find what suits you.

What about deprecating it and requiring posters to use instead:

REMOTE_WORLD - for telecommuting from anywhere in the world

REMOTE_US - for telecommuting from anywhere in the USA

REMOTE_US_TX - for telecommuting from anywhere in Texas, USA

REMOTE_MINUS_6 - for telecommuting from anywhere in the UTC-6 timezone,
standard time

REMOTE_PLUS_1 - for telecommuting from anywhere in the UTC+1 timezone,
standard time

Example: In the past, I telecommuted to Boston (US-MA) from Barcelona (ES).
That job would have been advertised as "REMOTE_MINUS_5, REMOTE_WORLD". In fact
I worked 3pm-11pm in ES (i.e. 9am-5pm in US-MA), which was certainly unusual
but quite doable nonetheless.

~~~
ahawkins
> REMOTE doesn't cover but the most basic possibility and 90 matches on this
> page make it quite cumbersome to find what suits you.

Agree. Personally I don't care what the format is, but the postings should
communicate any country/time zone/geo restrictions. That saves everyone's
times.

------
thematt
Blue Origin | Senior Software Engineer | Seattle, WA | Full-time |
[https://www.blueorigin.com](https://www.blueorigin.com)

Blue Origin is developing technologies to enable private human access to space
at dramatically lower cost and increased reliability. To accommodate our rapid
growth we have multiple openings for software engineers. Specifically, we are
looking for software engineers to build systems which deliver an incredible
experience for our customers -- astronauts, researchers, satellite operators,
and other customers that will fly missions to space with Blue. These systems
will allow our customers to send and receive data, manage their flights, and
iterate faster on their experiments.

[https://careers-blueorigin.icims.com/jobs/2804/senior-
softwa...](https://careers-blueorigin.icims.com/jobs/2804/senior-software-
engineer-%28customer-experience%29/job)

Here is an AMA we did on reddit which can answer some questions for you:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/4wb6up/we_are_blue_or...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/4wb6up/we_are_blue_origin_software_engineers_we_build/)

------
ComputerGuru
Lombard, Illinois | On-Site | Full- or Part-Time

This may be the red-headed stepchild of HN job postings but we're looking for
high school teachers to teach English, Biology, Math, and Computer Science at
a private college preparatory school. Responsibilities would include teaching
as well as overseeing extracurricular activities and developing improvements
to the curriculum.

Educational background/past experience is preferred but not absolutely
required. If you have a passion for teaching and have a degree or real-world
experience in these fields, just write and we'll see!

We want to break with the traditional mold of academics and show our kids what
real world success looks like—and what it takes to get there.

Email me: mqudsi@cpsaonline.org

~~~
ComputerGuru
Update: also hiring in the social sciences department.

------
caust1c
Segment | Engineering | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Segment is building the customer data platform for everyone. We transform data
and route to over 200 different integrations, adding new ones every day. We're
processing billions of events daily and maintain the analytics infrastructure
for companies like DigitalOcean, Instacart, New Relic, and Docker. Our goal is
to help companies learn from how their users interact with the products to
build even better products. We also like to share our work and what we learn,
here are some recent examples:

    
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/secure-access-to-100-aws-accounts/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/allocation-efficiency-in-high-performance-go-services/
    
      - https://segment.com/blog/bob-loblaws-log-blog/
      
      - https://segment.com/blog/5-advanced-testing-techniques-in-go/
    
      - https://open.segment.com

We have a modern stack consisting of Go (golang), AWS ECS, Docker, Javascript,
React, GraphQL, Kafka, and others! If any of this sounds interesting, we'd
love to hear from you! Check out our open positions at
[https://segment.com/engineering#jobs](https://segment.com/engineering#jobs)
If you have specific questions, feel free to reach out to me directly alan ⒜
segment.com (but please do apply on the site).

------
btatum
Maersk Digital | Forward Deployed Engineer | Copenhagen, New York City,
Shenzhen | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Maersk Digital is a 100+ person software engineering organization within
Maersk, looking to transform and modernize global shipping. Maersk is the
largest container shipping carrier in the world and provides incredible
leverage to impact and improve global trade using data and technology.

The team is located in Copenhagen, Denmark and we are hiring multiple
positions but particularly the Forward Deployed Engineer
([https://jobsearch.maersk.com/vacancies/publication?pinst=005...](https://jobsearch.maersk.com/vacancies/publication?pinst=005056A52F591EE88FAAAF3B2B4EC7F8)).
This role involves directly interfacing with our customers (internal and
external) to drive business outcomes and value-creating products, built on top
of our digital platform (Maestro). This requires travel to the relevant sites
and embedding to iteratively develop solutions. The role also focuses on
contribution to our internal platform to organically grow and evolve driven by
these use-cases.

We are looking for technically strong team members who are also independent
and desire to learn the ins-and-outs of a highly complex industry that
historically has been resistant to change.

More info at [https://maerskdigital.io/](https://maerskdigital.io/) or ping me
directly brian.tatum @ maersk.com.

~~~
fefb
Wow it's a cool field, I never thought about the complex system that shipping
containers can be.

------
tammievu
Remix (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://www.remix.com](https://www.remix.com)

The zip code you’re born in continues to be one of the strongest predictors of
your economic mobility. Our team aims to build a more equitable world by
expanding access within it. Remix is the first platform for transit and city
planning, helping 300+ cities around the world design transit and street
networks quickly, confidently, and clearly.

More on our values:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/remix](https://www.keyvalues.com/remix)

\- Engineering Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/remix/cb9b8992-f2df-49af-
bd20-4eb7babf...](https://jobs.lever.co/remix/cb9b8992-f2df-49af-
bd20-4eb7babf26a5?lever-source=hackernews)

\- Software Engineer, Product:
[https://jobs.lever.co/remix/85754b42-d084-4457-b9a6-4555332c...](https://jobs.lever.co/remix/85754b42-d084-4457-b9a6-4555332c3ee4?lever-
source=hackernews)

Tech Stack: Our main app is a Ruby on Rails API, with a Postgres and PostGIS
database and a front-end built using React.js. It’s hosted in Heroku. We also
have a variety of services built in Python that are hosted on AWS.

~~~
dynamic99
Awesome mission! What is your business model?

------
andrewljohnson
Gaia GPS | Junior Software Engineer | Focus on iOS | Full-time |
www.gaiagps.com

Remote (So far: CA, PA, OR, SD, MT, OK, WA, WI)

Help build the future of outdoor mapping at Gaia GPS. We're looking to hire a
developer who wants to work with a strong team and learn a lot. You'll join a
5-person dev team whose past experience includes Google, Facebook, Mapbox, and
the founding of Gaia GPS.

This position starts with a base salary of $65K, and is our first explicitly
junior hire. You'll be focused on iOS development at first.

We heavily favor candidates who do a lot outdoors.

You might be:

* a CS graduate with 0-1 years of experience

* a new-ish programmer who switched from a different profession

* an experienced developer, who hasn't been part of a strong product team

Lifestyle and Benefits

* We have the most flexible, remote work environment, which lets all of us balance family and other interests, with work.

* We offer 4 weeks of vacation, and another 12 paid holidays that can be shuffled around. We provide 2 months of paid maternity, 1 month of paid paternity, and additional unpaid leave.

* Non-salary financial benefits include bonuses based on company performance (you'll learn the formula while interviewing), health insurance, and 401K matching.

* We provide the best computers, monitors, tablets, and other home office equipment. We reimburse home internet and mobile phone bills. We comp expenses for any sort of books or other materials for learning.

* We have a retreat every 9 months, alternating with and without families (past ones include Tahoe, Zion, Rocky Mountain NP, camping, backcountry skiing, etc), to hang-out and mingle the remote team.

~~~ jobs@gaiagps.com ~~~

~~~
atomicnumber1
> Remote (So far: CA, PA, OR, SD, MT, OK, WA, WI) Any chance for other
> Countries?

~~~
andrewljohnson
The closer in time zone to the US, the more likely we are to higher a person.
Western hemisphere tends to work well.

------
ScotterC
Asana (asana.com) | New York, NY | Product Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

Asana's mission is to enable all teams to collaborate effortlessly. We're
taking on the work management space and I have a fundamental belief that
technology can help us all self-organize more efficiently and in return allow
us to work more in our genius, achieving a state of flow more often. Asana
delivers on this with our product and our culture.

We're looking for Product Engineers who are passionate about creating a
phenomenal culture that enables autonomy and responsibility while striving to
building the best product possible because that's what we compete on.

Our tech stack: Typescript / React and our own version of GraphQL (we built it
before GraphQL was open sourced)

I joined because I was convinced that the incredible collaboration experiences
I had in a small startup could be scaled up to big companies. Come work with
me [https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/product-
engineer](https://asana.com/jobs/apply/1163890/product-engineer)

~~~
gradyj
Hi Scott, I had a few questions about this role and another role that I was
looking into at Asana. Is it possible to chat briefly?

~~~
ScotterC
Sure! shoot me a note at scotter@asana.com

------
jerrod
Codecov | Amsterdam ONSITE (+ VISA) or REMOTE Supported |
[https://angel.co/codecov](https://angel.co/codecov)

##CTO | Full-time | $80K to $120K | Up to 10% Equity

##Backend Engineer | Full-time | $70K to $100K | Full-time | Up to 5% Equity

Codecov is the leading, dedicated code coverage tool. We are used and loved
from open source projects up to some of the largest customers in the world.

3 years later, Codecov had scaled with one employee and no outside funding to
~1,000 paying customers around the world.

Now, we are building a new team to help take the company to the next level.

Stack: Vue.js, Python

##CTO As part of our new team, we are looking for an amazing technical leader.
Think of this role as the autonomy and equity upside of being a co-founder,
with funding solved (highly profitable) and a beloved product (minimal market
fit risk).

Looking for minimum of 5-7 experience of leading world-class software
development.

##Backend Engineer For our back-end engineer, the substantial equity you would
receive early in this business will yield real cash dividends from year 1, vs.
the hope of a big pay day at some unknown time in the future. 2+ years of
experience.

Apply at [https://angel.co/codecov](https://angel.co/codecov)

------
yavi
Alpha | New York City/NYC SoHo | Senior Fullstack Engineer, Machine Learning /
NLP Engineer | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | $100 - $160k |
[https://alphahq.com](https://alphahq.com)

We believe the path towards building better products involves more and faster
experimentation. Alpha is an insights platform that enables teams to make
data-driven decisions about products, users, and new markets. Users of our
insights platform ask plain English questions and get back supporting data in
hours or days, not weeks or months.

We're currently looking for both full-stack web engineers and ML/NLP
specialists.

Our stack: - Ruby - Node - MongoDB - PostgreSQL - Redis - Vue.js - AWS -
Heroku

For more info check out the official posting (be sure to mention HN!):

Machine Learning / NLP Engineer:
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/779039](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/779039)

Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/760511](https://alphahq.workable.com/jobs/760511)

------
acaloiar
Greenhouse Software | New York, NY | Full Stack Engineer | $120k-$170k +equity
| Full-time | Onsite |
[https://engineering.greenhouse.io](https://engineering.greenhouse.io)

Greenhouse is looking for a Software Engineer to join our Engineering team!

At Greenhouse, our team offers stability, product development best practices,
and an environment where every single engineer has a direct impact on the
success of our software. You will be given the reigns to continuously iterate
on our Recruiting platform, improve the long-term quality of our codebase, and
empower the team to develop and grow.

Our primary tech stack is Ruby on Rails with a React frontend, and a mix of
polyglot services that allow us to scale and iterate quickly. We’re open to
other preferences, though, if you’re willing to learn in return!

We offer a full slate of benefits, including competitive salaries, stock
options, medical, dental, vision, life and disability coverages, FSA, HSA,
flexible vacation, commuter benefits, a 401K plan, and a parental leave
program. And... we offer some not-so-standard, extra-fun benefits, including
learning & development stipends, adoption and fertility benefits, an employee
discount platform, and of course, fully stocked fridges and cold brew on tap.
:) See the full job description and apply here:
[https://grnh.se/f8f473251](https://grnh.se/f8f473251)

------
jongleberry
Dollar Shave Club | Software Engineers | Full-Time | ONSITE | Marina del Rey
(Los Angeles), CA |
[https://www.dollarshaveclub.com](https://www.dollarshaveclub.com)

We're looking for frontend, backend, and infrastructure engineers! Come work
with React, Go, Elixir, Kubernetes, and more! Here are a list of all our open
engineering positions:
[https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/jobs/team?c=Enginee...](https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/jobs/team?c=Engineering%20%26%20Technology)

    
    
      - VP of Data Science: https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o8yJ7fwg  
      - Lead Software Engineer, Frontend: https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oyc67fwH  
      - Senior Software Engineer, Frontend: https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oxGv6fwy  
      - Senior Software Engineer, Backend: https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oDc67fwM  
      - Senior Data Engineer: https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/o9w76fwC  
      - Software Engineer, Frontend: https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/ojn46fwA  
      - Software Engineer, Infrastructure: https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/os6W6fwk  
      - Software Engineer, Mobile Android: https://jobs.jobvite.com/dollarshaveclub/job/oHp46fw0
    

Feel free to email me directly if you have any questions:
jon.ong@dollarshaveclub.com

------
ozzyoli
Caviar (part of Square) | iOS Engineers, UI Engineers, Senior Software
Engineers | FULL-TIME | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, VISA TRANSFER |
[https://www.trycaviar.com](https://www.trycaviar.com)

At Caviar, we believe that people should be able to order great food anywhere.
To make that happen, we're looking for great, hungry teammates who are excited
about building tools and delightful experiences for our restaurant partners
and diners.

Our stack includes: Ruby on Rails, React/Redux (Diners), Ember (Restaurants),
and AWS.

Roles we're hiring for:

\- iOS Engineer, Caviar Couriers and Restaurants:
[http://smrtr.io/HhTs](http://smrtr.io/HhTs)

\- UI Engineer, Caviar Restaurants:
[http://smrtr.io/D_6-](http://smrtr.io/D_6-)

\- UI Engineer, Caviar Diners:
[http://smrtr.io/37nizQ](http://smrtr.io/37nizQ)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Caviar Restaurants: [http://smrtr.io/My-
dCQ](http://smrtr.io/My-dCQ)

For more information about what it's like to work with us, visit:
[https://squareup.com/careers](https://squareup.com/careers)

------
kepano
Lumi (YC W15) | [https://www.lumi.com](https://www.lumi.com) | Los Angeles, CA
| Senior Product Manager, Database Administrator, Front-End and Full-Stack
Engineers | REMOTE (within USA) | Full-time

Lumi is making packaging simpler for e-commerce brands. We're solving complex
supply chain problems involving everything from creating production-ready
artwork, to bringing elegance to the complex systems of pricing,
manufacturing, shipping and freight in the packaging industry. Our engineering
team is fully remote and oriented towards functional programming.

Our stack: React, Haskell, Postgres. As an engineer at Lumi, you'll become an
important part of our diverse and dynamic team. You will be leading projects
building the architecture of our customer-facing site and backend tools.
Because of our small team and rapid development cycle you'll have the
opportunity to work on a wide variety of projects and interact closely with
the design and strategy of Lumi. You can apply by going here:
[https://www.lumi.com/jobs](https://www.lumi.com/jobs)

More about Lumi:

* [https://medium.com/fuzzy-sharp/custom-manufacturing-should-b...](https://medium.com/fuzzy-sharp/custom-manufacturing-should-be-as-scalable-as-the-web-964aaa6f5a37)

* [https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/14/meet-lumi-the-los-angeles-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/14/meet-lumi-the-los-angeles-startup-that-just-raised-9-million-for-a-packaging-business/)

------
JessQuinn
Scrapinghub | [https://scrapinghub.com](https://scrapinghub.com) | 100% Remote
|Full-time | Multiple roles

Scrapinghub is now hiring Python Developers, Data Scientists and Backend
Engineers

[https://scrapinghub.com/jobs](https://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

Quick summary of the open positions:

\- Python Developer (scraping): you will be in charge of designing, developing
and testing Scrapy web crawlers.

\- Backend Engineer: You will develop and grow our Crawling and Extraction
services.

\- Data Scientist: You will apply your data science and engineering skills to
create products based on machine learning, analyze large volumes of complex
data, model challenging problems, and develop algorithms to solve our internal
and client needs.

About Scrapinghub: We're a fully distributed team with more than 130 Shubbers
working from over 30 countries, who are passionate about scraping, web
crawling and data science.

You'll have the chance to work on projects that harvest and transfer datasets
of thousands of millions of records, as well as build some of the systems that
will deliver data to current Fortune 500 companies and the startups that are
building great products on top of our stack.

We have a very engineering-driven culture (two engineer-founders) and a great
place to work if you're self-directed, curious, and interested in working in
open source environments. More on Open Source at Scrapinghub:
[http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/](http://scrapinghub.com/opensource/).

Scrapinghub continues to grow significantly this year and we're looking for
great additions to our team. Positions are fulltime (40hours per week) and
fully remote.

Interview process: 2 interviews and a technical trial project.

You can apply here:
[https://scrapinghub.com/jobs](https://scrapinghub.com/jobs)

Got questions? Feel free to contact me at jessica@scrapinghub.com

------
tres-m
Tres Solutions | Senior Software Engineer | Boston, Austin, Beirut | Remote |
[http://tressolutions.com/](http://tressolutions.com/)

We are a rapidly growing maritime analytics start-up, focused on providing
smart digital solutions to disruptively change how shipping companies assess
and improve performance. Our mission is to enable shipping companies across
the globe to reduce fuel consumption, minimise emissions and increase
operational efficiency.

In a little more than a year, we have grown into a top-5 market player. We are
seeking to add a passionate, experienced software engineer who wants to
contribute meaningfully to new product design and development. The ideal
candidate is an awesome engineer with full stack knowledge, preferably with
remote work experience. We have a lot of interesting automation and
optimization problems to solve, so a few years of experience in Python and/or
Angular is preferred, and knowledge in maritime engineering is a definite
plus!

If this seems interesting, please send your resume to marc [@] tressolutions
[.] com and let's chat!

------
annpierce
Photofeeler ([https://www.photofeeler.com](https://www.photofeeler.com)) |
Software Engineers, Marketing Roles | REMOTE or Onsite near Boulder/Denver, CO

Work for big tech, but secretly dream of being an early engineer at a startup
where everything you do really matters?

Photofeeler is a tool for photo feedback, but we're primarily a data science
company. We do very sophisticated math in order to maximize the statistical
value of small, noisy data samples. Our company is changing the future of
online profiles.

We're early into building our team but much farther into building our
business. This makes us a really exciting place to work.

Our job offers unparalleled freedom without bureaucratic nonsense (think: can
work remote, work flexible hours, no unnecessary meetings). Plus our users are
eager and enthusiastic for everything we ship. As an early employee, you'll
take part in the ongoing conversations that inform the direction of the
company.

More info:
[https://www.photofeeler.com/jobs](https://www.photofeeler.com/jobs)

------
shanev
TruStory | Los Angeles, CA | Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.trustory.io](https://www.trustory.io)

TruStory is a platform for users to discover and validate claims that people
make, whether in a blog post, whitepaper, website, or social media post. We
are seeking a full-stack software engineer with 3+ years of experience:

\- Experience in Javascript, React Native, Node, Postgres

\- Nice to have: Experience in cryptography, Golang, GraphQL, Solidity

\- Experience in architecting and building complex APIs

\- A strong understanding of databases -- both SQL and NoSQL

\- Ability to write unit, integration and end-to-end tests for back-end and
front-end code

\- A passion for writing clean, maintainable and scalable code

We are building TruStory in a decentralized manner, using technologies like
Cosmos SDK and Ethereum. You’d be one of our first hires, and get a chance to
work with some of the most experienced engineers and advisors in the industry.

Apply at [https://www.trustory.io/careers/](https://www.trustory.io/careers/).

------
alexk
Gravitational (YS S15) | Devops, Solutions Engineer | Toronto, Oakland |
ONSITE REMOTE [https://gravitational.com](https://gravitational.com)

Gravitational, systems & cloud startup in Oakland and Toronto, is looking for
ambitious and talented people. We are well-funded by fantastic Silicon Valley
investors. We are an experienced team: we founded Mailgun[1] which was
acquired by Rackspace, we created Vulcand[2] and some other cool stuff at
Rackspace and are authors of Teleport[3], Telekube[4] and Teleconsole[5]

    
    
      * Solutions Engineer (Terraform, Linux, Kubernetes, Go, Ansible)
    

We are looking for an experienced systems engineer who can code and can focus
on our customers success - making sure our products solve their problems well.
This job involves a lot of customer interactions, support, coding in Go,
devops and systems engineering.

Locations: Toronto, Oakland, Remote

Details: [https://gravitational.com/careers/solutions-
engineer/](https://gravitational.com/careers/solutions-engineer/)

Contact: jobs@gravitational.com

[1] [https://www.mailgun.com](https://www.mailgun.com)

[2] [https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand](https://github.com/vulcand/vulcand)

[3]
[https://github.com/gravitational/teleport](https://github.com/gravitational/teleport)

[4] [https://gravitational.com/telekube](https://gravitational.com/telekube)

[5] [https://www.teleconsole.com/](https://www.teleconsole.com/)

------
tyrothrowaway
Tyro (www.tyro.com) | DevOps/SRE | Sydney, Australia | Full-time | Onsite,
Visa

Tyro delivers next generation cloud-based, integrated and mobile payments,
deposits and lending banking solutions to Australia’s small and medium
enterprises. In November 2015 we raised $100 million to grow and keep building
for our 25,000+ customers. We're the first technology company to become a
banking institution in Australia and our environment is changing constantly as
we grow.

My tribe is looking for people with DevOps/SRE skillsets to join cross-
functional teams and help evolve core technology offerings. You will be
helping to build and run secure cloud-native application/data platforms
centered around technologies like Kubernetes, Kafka, Service Mesh and
Serverless. Your belief and dedication to an 'automate everything' approach
combined with your outgoing consultative nature will be invaluable in managing
the journey of on-boarding our product engineering teams to these platforms
efficiently.

We're open to sponsoring visas for exceptional candidates.

Why not take our fun Docker-based challenge if you're interested (or just want
a challenge)? It's themed on classical capture the flag hacker games and will
exercise some of your Docker, Linux and web debugging skills, as well as a
fair mount of lateral thinking! There's a webform at the end where you can
leave your details and we won't contact you unless you tell us to.

$ docker run tyro/challenge

------
marius-s
Citymapper | Junior / Senior Software engineers | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA,
London

Python / Go backend engineer
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531)

Senior Web engineer (React)
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/6531)

Site Reliability Engineer
[https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/629000](https://citymapper.workable.com/jobs/629000)

-

We are looking to hire great engineers - Check out our blog at
[https://engineering.citymapper.com](https://engineering.citymapper.com) to
get a better idea of what we are doing.

We need great engineers who are up to the challenge of making cities usable.
Our multimodal transport app helps people to get from A to B and we are also
running mobility services in London
([https://citymapper.com/smartride](https://citymapper.com/smartride))

I am Marius (head of backend engineering) and you can contact me directly at
marius@citymapper.com (no recruiters!) if you have any questions. Otherwise
please apply through our website:
[https://citymapper.com/jobs](https://citymapper.com/jobs)

------
eatonphil
Capsule8 | Backend Developer | Node, Postgres | ONSITE: Brooklyn, NY | Full
Time

Capsule8 is building the industry’s only real-time attack disruption platform
purpose built for the cloud-native world of Linux, containers and
microservices. Capsule8 automates the detection, isolation, and shut down of
attacks in the instant they happen.

The position is on the app team; we're building the business logic server and
user-facing frontend. The server is Node/Postgres (REST over HTTP(2) + WS) and
the frontend is Typescript/React. Ideal candidates have 5-10 years of
professional experience building and maintaining web backends.

Our team interfaces with a gRPC bus (written in Go, using NATS/STAN) that
connects our Linux agents (open-source, written in Go [1]) to our analytics
(written in Go). The entire product is deployed on prem.

We just signed a prominent deal with Lyft that you can read about here [0] and
we've got a number of other deployments underway. :)

I lead the app team; email me at phil@capsule8.com if you'd like to chat!

[0] [https://globenewswire.com/news-
release/2018/04/11/1468746/0/...](https://globenewswire.com/news-
release/2018/04/11/1468746/0/en/Capsule8-Announces-General-Availability-of-
Capsule8-1-0.html) [1]
[https://github.com/capsule8/capsule8](https://github.com/capsule8/capsule8)

------
famousactress
Elation Health | Software Engineer/Lead & QA | REMOTE & San Francisco, CA &
San Diego / Encinitas, CA | Full Time

At Elation we make tools for physicians and their patients that improve the
efficiency and fidelity of their relationship, and help to make the delivery
of excellent, proactive healthcare possible. We've got a number of roles
available in engineering, design, and sales. See them all here:
[https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/](https://www.elationhealth.com/careers/)

Specifically I'm closely involved with trying to fill our positions in
engineering. Looking for Eng Leads, Software Developers, Quality Assurance
Analysts. Our engineering team is about half based in our San Francisco office
and half remote (remote for us is PST +/\- 3 hours). Tech stack is
AWS/Python/Django/MySQL/ReactJS. We have a great team full of folks that
really value working closely with product, customer-experience, and users.
Lots of interesting problems to solve! We're also looking to grow our
footprint in north-San Diego Count, where I'm based.

Apply online or reach out to me directly if you have any questions or are
curious! I'm always happy to chat with folks about healthcare, startups,
whatever. Contact info's in profile.

~~~
famousactress
UPDATE: Apologies! I fell victim to a race condition and we've filled our QA
Analyst roles. If we seem like a place you might really like to work though
I'm still happy to answer any questions and add folks to our candidate
database for future consideration.

------
thirru
Shape (YC S15 | StartX F17)
([https://shapescale.com/careers/](https://shapescale.com/careers/)) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | Embedded Firmware (Linux) Engineer |
$120K-200K + substantial equity

Shape is the company behind ShapeScale, a 3D personal body scanner, scale, and
fitness tracker that digitizes your body in photorealistic 3D. Its companion
app then shows you where exactly you have been gaining muscle and losing fat
by color-grading your 3D avatar.

We have recently launched a pre-order with thousands of sales and are looking
to expand our engineering team. It's challenging both on the software and
hardware, due to ShapeScale's robotic, rotating and expanding arm. On the
computer vision side, we face interesting challenging involving 3D
reconstruction, rejigging, and data collection.

The position is perfect for those looking to take a leading role in a fast-
growing startup that comes with great opportunities for personal and career
growth.

More info on the Embedded Linux role and apply at:
[https://grnh.se/ooeswi6u2](https://grnh.se/ooeswi6u2)

—

Also will begin hiring soon for Mechanical Engineers (ideally with
manufacturing experience and working with moving parts), Computer Vision
Engineers, 3D Software Engineers, Full Stack- as well as Backend Engineers.
These roles will likely only open in September, but feel free to send an email
to recruiting@shapescale.com to get a head start.

~~~
gusmd
Not looking for a job, but have to say I'm impressed with your product. Looks
like a genuinely useful product with a huge market if you can really pull it
off. Best of luck!

------
ktom
LendingHome | Software Engineers & Engineering Manager | Full-time | San
Francisco, CA & Pittsburgh, PA | ONSITE REMOTE VISA

LendingHome is reimagining the mortgage process from the ground up based in
technology as a simple, fast, transparent marketplace for borrowers and
investors. We’re chasing the goal of being the best way to get a mortgage and
the best way to invest in them.

Our stack: Ruby, Rails, Postgres, Redis, React, more details here:
[https://stackshare.io/lendinghome/how-lendinghome-scaled-
the...](https://stackshare.io/lendinghome/how-lendinghome-scaled-their-
marketplace-to-$750m-in-real-estate-loans)

Apply online at
[https://www.lendinghome.com/careers](https://www.lendinghome.com/careers)

Questions or want to say hi? Reach out to me directly:
kevin.tom+hn@lendinghome.com

------
knocte
Diginex | Blockchain startup | Hong Kong | F# devs | Fulltime employees ONSITE
preferred, VISA sponsors (for freelancers we might accept part-time and/or
remote work, if you prove yourself to be worth it)

We are a blockchain start-up based in Hong Kong. Our business consists of
cryptocurrency mining, financial services, Initial Coin Offering (ICO) and
blockchain technology consultancy, and software research. Among our products,
we are developing an opensource crossplatform multicurrency wallet app for
desktop & mobile devices and we have plans to build a cryptocurrency exchange
platform. Our goal is to become a legitimate, regulated, go-to global
blockchain service provider. Our core values are based on high professional
standards, where the ability to work effectively and independently is a must-
have.

We are looking for filling several vacancies for the following role in the
next few weeks:

F#+Xamarin Developer (no previous blockchain experience required): must be
comfortable working with opensource workflows (pullrequests, code review, git,
etc). Typescript & selenium experience are a plus.

Work onsite (relocation package is offered) is preferred but not a must.
Please send CV and short cover letter to andres.aragoneses at diginex dot com.

~~~
fede_seiya
Can be remote from Argentina?

------
mareko
Celo | San Francisco & Berlin | Software Engineer & Mobile Engineer | All
Levels | 100K - 200K + equity + coins | FULLTIME, INTERNS, ONSITE, VISA |
[https://celo.org](https://celo.org)

Founded by serial entrepreneurs, Celo is a new company aiming to remove the
barriers for large-scale adoption of cryptocurrencies as means-of-payment.
Using a novel address-based encryption algorithm, Celo makes sending money as
easy as sending a text. Additionally, Celo uses stable-value tokens pegged to
fiat currencies, like the US Dollar, to minimize volatility. Anyone can
participate in the network and earn Celo currency, even with just a budget
Android smartphone. The first application launching on our platform is a
social payments and money transfer app, aimed at developing markets.

Investors: a16z, Polychain, General Catalyst, Coinbase, Reid Hoffman and Jack
Dorsey, among others.

Stack: Typescript, Solidity, Go, React Native, Python, Android, iOS

We tried to make applying fun: 'Mine' your application form to create an
applicant blockchain at the bottom of our jobs page:
[https://celo.org/jobs](https://celo.org/jobs)

~~~
jaros
Hi Marek, Any chance to get feedback on the old job application? :)

~~~
ttt111222333
Hi Jaros,

Did you receive a response? And if so, how long did you wait after taking the
test?

------
cirwin
Superhuman | Full Stack Engineer, iOS Engineer | Early-Stage | Full-time | San
Francisco | Onsite | $120-160k + equity • Product: The fastest email
experience in the world. Beautiful, powerful, and programmable.

• Why: 900M people spend 3hrs+ per day on email. Augment their productivity
with brilliance and superpowers.

• Traction: Most wanted product on Product Hunt. 85k+ on our waitlist. Beloved
by users
([https://twitter.com/SuperhumanCo/timelines/91127886321634099...](https://twitter.com/SuperhumanCo/timelines/91127886321634099...))

• $10M+ Funding: First Round Capital, Sam Altman, Gary Vaynerchuk, founders of
Gmail/Stripe/Intercom/Parse/Angellist/AOL

• Stack: Javascript, React.js, Go, Swift, Realm, SQLite, Reactive Swift

• Values: Create Delight + Be Brilliant + Be Swift

==Team==

Founders of Rapportive (YC'10, acq by LinkedIn) and LiveRamp (acq for $310M),
and ex-employees of Google, Apple, Facebook, Zynga, Flipboard, BitTorrent,
Meraki

==Interview==

Phone call / coffee [1 hr] >> In-person [3 hrs] >> Onsite w/team [half-to-full
day]

==Contact==

conrad@superhuman.com | More info:
[https://superhuman.com/jobs](https://superhuman.com/jobs)

– Conrad Irwin, Co-Founder & CTO

~~~
Liru
Why does your application require a Linkedin URL?

~~~
obengeric2
Hi Liru,

Thanks for question. I take the blame for toggling that option on by accident.
I've removed the requirement but the option to add your LinkedIn will still be
there for folks that have/want to share their LinkedIn.

------
baspland
Signal | SF or Remote (US only) | Full-Time |
[https://signal.org](https://signal.org)

Signal is making private communication simple. As an Open Source project
supported by grants and donations, Signal can put users first. There are no
ads, no affiliate marketers, no creepy tracking. Just open technology for a
fast, simple, and secure messaging experience. We design open protocols,
develop Open Source software, and give it away for free.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/signal](https://www.keyvalues.com/signal)

Here are our open roles:

\- Server Developer:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Android Developer:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Desktop Developer (Web Developer):
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

\- iOS Developer:
[https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues](https://signal.org/workworkwork/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: iOS team: Swift & Objective-C. Android team: Java. Desktop team:
Electron, web stack (js, css, etc.). Server team: Java, AWS, devops.

Workwithus@signal.org

------
tctobincampbell
Redox | Software Engineers | $100k-150k + equity | REMOTE | Full-time

We are a fast-growing startup (Series B) with a mission to enable technical
innovation in healthcare by giving application developers easy access to
useful healthcare data. We are a remote-first, engineering-driven company. We
have a culture of trust, transparency, and tireless personal growth. We are
looking for experienced Software, CI/CD, and DevOps Engineers, as well as Tech
Leads, to help us scale our platform.

We look for engineers who want to have expansive product ownership, who will
engage with both high-level business objectives and the nitty-gritty technical
details required to achieve those objectives, and who care deeply about
building a product that lasts.

Our current tech includes Node.js, Angular, Python, Docker, AWS, Linux,
Postgres, Redis, Elasticsearch. We care much more about general technical
ability and alignment with our mission than about experience with any of these
particular technologies.

Apply at
[https://www.redoxengine.com/careers](https://www.redoxengine.com/careers)

------
vitiell0
Cooklist | Django / React Native / CTO | San Francisco, CA / Dallas, TX /
Remote | $90K - 150K w/ restricted stock

Cooklist shows you recipes you can cook with the groceries you buy and will
allow you to order groceries by choosing recipes you want to cook.

Our app can connect directly to 81 grocery chains like Walmart, Safeway,
Kroger etc. and automatically download every purchase a user makes in store
and online. It uses NLP to match each product purchased to recipe ingredients.
Over 1,000,000 products are matched to 1,000,000 recipes.

Cooklist is live on iOS and Android. Hundreds of users are participating in
the development process. 10,000+ purchases have been downloaded in the last
week. We are a well capitalized team of experienced startup founders and are
looking to bring 3 people onto our team. We are currently in the Techstars
Retail program with Target.

You can see a demo video and find links to download the apps at
[https://cooklist.co](https://cooklist.co) or email me at daniel@cooklist.co
if interested

~~~
debuggerpk
Dan, Remote in asia okay?

------
semalab
Sema | Baltimore, Ann Arbor/Detroit, San Diego, Dublin, Toronto | Full-time |
Senior Software Engineer | [http://semalab.com/](http://semalab.com/)

Sema is using cutting-edge machine learning science to reduce technical debt
and transform software maintenance.

Software maintenance can eat up 50-60% of a company’s technology budget,
infuriating end users, engineers, and CEOs alike. We are fixing this problem.

We’re backed by top global VCs. Our team includes some of the best software
and machine learning researchers and technologists on the planet.

We’re looking for an exceptional Senior Software Engineer to join our team.

Who you are: Exceptionally curious and continuously learning, excited about
the challenge of building something transformation from the ground up. Senior-
level fluency in two or more of the following languages: Java, C#, C++,
Python, JavaScript, Go. Familiarity with a broader range of languages such as
Ruby, Perl, Fortran, Pascal, Cobol, etc. Understanding of all phases of
software development life cycle.

Contact us at careers@semalab.com

------
kumikoda
Numerai | All Engineering | San Francisco | Onsite

slyfox @ numer.ai
[https://angel.co/numerai/jobs](https://angel.co/numerai/jobs)

Numerai is a quant hedge fund with a distributed research platform designed
specifically for AIs. We are a small team looking for ambitious individuals
interested in money, decentralization and AI.

Tech stack: Elixir, Go, Python, Javascript, Postgres, GraphQL, AWS, Ethereum

More info:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xa6L2UHTm2g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xa6L2UHTm2g)
[https://medium.com/numerai/how-to-scale-16x-in-6-months-
on-e...](https://medium.com/numerai/how-to-scale-16x-in-6-months-on-
ethereum-174105d3b1d3) [https://medium.com/numerai/a-new-cryptocurrency-for-
coordina...](https://medium.com/numerai/a-new-cryptocurrency-for-coordinating-
artificial-intelligence-on-numerai-9251a131419a)

------
Synroc
Dropbox | San Francisco, New York, Seattle, Reston | Full-time | Site
Reliability Engineer |
[https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/1074004](https://www.dropbox.com/jobs/listing/1074004)

Contact me at clementm@dropbox.com

Site Reliability Engineers are mission-critical for Dropbox success. The SRE
team has major impact inside of Dropbox engineering through optimizing web
services and building our in-house multi-exabyte storage system, Magic Pocket.
Check out the Dropbox Tech Blog to learn more! The Site Reliability Team
consists of hybrid systems and software engineers who are responsible and take
ownership for management of large scale infrastructure while improving
reliability and automation. SREs are integrated within the infrastructure
team, and we're looking for engineers who want to be a part of developing
infrastructure software, maintaining it, and scaling it. You will be part of a
small family within Dropbox that has a huge impact on the world.

------
bbischof
Blue Bottle | Senior Full Stack, Senior Rails, Mobile, Senior Data | Oakland,
California | Remote OK | Full time

Blue Bottle Coffee is hiring for several Senior developer roles to support our
E-commerce platform, Internal Tools, Data Infrastructure, and Mobile projects.

Blue Bottle is undertaking a variety of greenfield projects in the next year
and excited to nearly double the size of our team—huge amount of opportunity
for ownership and leadership. (this is why we're currently only hiring at the
senior level)

Also, c'mon, the coffee is great...

We are currently using Ruby/Rails, Go, and Python as our primary languages for
dev. Moving towards React. Everything is on AWS, mostly using Docker, we also
have CI/CD, and use the ol' github.

Some job descriptions:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bluebottlecoffee?department=Digital&te...](https://jobs.lever.co/bluebottlecoffee?department=Digital&team=Engineering%20%26%20Systems)

Email me at bryanbischof@bluebottlecoffee.com if ya wanna.

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails / Devops / Front End |
REMOTE

Aha! is looking for a Devops engineer, experienced with Ruby & AWS to help
build and maintain our fully automated infrastructure. All of our operations
is done by writing code first, so it is fully reproducible.

Aha! is also looking for experienced Ruby on Rails engineers to work on the
Aha! product. We use Rails extensively, plus React for rich browser based
experiences.

Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and roadmaps. Aha!
is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits. We use our own product to manage our work (which is
especially rewarding), we deploy continuously and we are developing in
Rails/ES6/React.

Our entire team is remote - in US, Canada and Mexico so we can collaborate
during the work day.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: engineering-jobs@aha.io

~~~
gravyboat
This organization doesn't provide feedback so don't be surprised if you ask
for it and don't hear anything.

------
TDMLB101
Disney Streaming Services | New York, NY | Senior Software Engineer: Stream
Security & DRM || Full time

Streaming video is at the forefront of consumer media technology and it's
never been more important to facilitate high security alongside a great
customer experience. Join our team to help drive innovation in this quickly
evolving space. You'd be working with a team driving technology that closely
integrates with mobile, connected devices and web across platforms including
Apple, Google, and Microsoft, integrating sophisticated DRM solutions for our
various streaming apps. You'll be joining a team that's working to facilitate
secure video playback for streaming video apps including ESPN, Eurosport, MLB,
NHL, and more.

You'll be working with several AWS components including ECS, Dynamo & DAX,
Lambda, Kinesis, and several others. You’d be helping the team embrace
microservices architecture with an emphasis on non-blocking, highly concurrent
programming. Experience with Scala/Play/Akka and/or C# is highly preferred,
but not a requirement. With strong CS fundamentals and an entrepreneurial
attitude, you’d be an asset to our team.

The team is primarily based out of the UK and New York, and the business value
is paramount. Feel free to reach out with any questions.

PM me to apply.

Read more here: [https://www.bamtechmedia.com/](https://www.bamtechmedia.com/)

------
jhirshman
Uncountable | San Francisco (Onsite) | Machine Learning, Enterprise Sales
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)
Uncountable accelerates the innovation of the world’s largest manufacturers.
By leveraging advanced artificial intelligence techniques, Uncountable's
algorithms get better material and chemical products to the market in half the
time. We work with companies of all sizes, from innovative startups to Fortune
500 manufacturers.

Machine Learning Engineers | $150k - $220k + Equity

\---> Uncountable is building a world-class machine learning team that can
push the boundaries of what is currently possible with Bayesian optimization.
You will have the opportunity to innovate in machine learning at a small
startup.

\---> This position requires experience with statistical learning theory and
software development.

Enterprise Sales | $70k - $120k + Commission & Equity

\---> Uncountable is looking for resourceful, scrappy, and driven
professionals to grow out our sales and business development team. As a sales
representative, you will be responsible for generating leads, pitching
Uncountable’s AI platform to Directors/VPs, and closing enterprise deals.

These are all onsite, full-time positions in San Francisco, CA. Learn more:
[https://www.uncountable.com/careers](https://www.uncountable.com/careers)

Contact: jason@uncountable.com

------
Yoms
Blue Newt Software | Multiple Roles | Ann Arbor, MI (but largely remote) |
Remote or Onsite | Full Time

Blue Newt is a small company that solves big problems for companies with a
global footprint. We’ve had the opportunity to work on some very interesting
Simulation, Motion Analysis and IoT problems and we have even more interesting
problems that need solving ahead of us. We’re selective in who we hire but
that’s because we are passionate about our team. Check us out; we’d love to
get to know you better!

Keywords (not all we look for, but for an idea):

Front End

    
    
      - Javascript, React, Redux, React Native, CSS
    

Back End

    
    
      - Python, Stream Processing, Serverless, AWS, PostgreSQL, Flask, NumPy, SciKit-Learn/Tensorflow
    

If interested please reach out to careers@blue-newt.com

~~~
atomicnumber1
Hi, Any chance for freshers?

------
joeyspn
Interdax | Multiple Roles | Worldwide, London | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://www.interdax.com](https://www.interdax.com)

Interdax is building a 3rd generation exchange for blockchain-based assets
(bitcoin, ethereum, and other cryptocurrencies). Our team comes from top HFTs
and exchanges like Nasdaq and NYSE, as well as from well known firms in the
blockchain space. We are a well-funded project (8-figure sum) currently
operating in stealth mode.

We have a promising prototype with unparalleled performance. Our matching
engine can process a whole busy day of trading (24h in other crypto exchanges)
in less than 30 seconds. Now seeking a variety of engineers to secure, test,
and improve our platform.

What we offer:

    
    
      Competitive Salary ($150k-$250k/year)
      Profit Sharing (0.5 - 1.5%)
      Fully remote positions
      Startup Culture
      Unlimited Vacation Policy
      Team getaways
    

Current openings:

    
    
       Application Security Engineer
       Applied Cryptography Engineer
       Backend Engineer
       Chief Information Security Officer
       Cloud Security Engineer(DevSecOps)
       Senior Front-end Engineer (Mobile)
       Senior Backend Engineer
       Senior QA Automation Engineer
       Site Reliability Engineer
    

Apply at [https://interdax.com/careers](https://interdax.com/careers)

~~~
mychael
Who are the founders? Investors? I'm not able to find a single person who
works there on LinkedIn either. On the surface it looks like you're harvesting
leads for talent/recruiting.

~~~
tomhoward
You should probably email the moderators (hn@ycombinator.com) if you suspect
nefarious listings, rather than publicly making speculative accusations of
misconduct. You may be right but it would be unfair if it turned out you were
wrong.

------
bjko
Quobyte | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.quobyte.com/](https://www.quobyte.com/)

Quobyte is working on a file, block and object software storage system, which
is built around a parallel file system core. Our customers use this data
center file system for HPC clusters in industry and academia, container and
OpenStack infrastructures, postproduction, origin and CGI clusters, and as a
scalable backend for SaaS products.

We are currently looking for:

. Support Engineer - Berlin, Germany

. Sales Engineer - EMEA

. Sales Engineer - US West / Central / East

For detailed job descriptions please visit
[https://www.quobyte.com/careers](https://www.quobyte.com/careers).

Send your CV to work@quobyte.com.

------
amault
Wyyerd | Sr. Front End Engineer | Head of UX / UI | Remote or Boulder, CO |
full-time | Wyyerd.com

Wyyerd is a community focused fiber to the home ISP determined to bring fast,
affordable, and local internet to the united states one community at a time.
We believe that each community is unique and should have an equally unique,
caring, and locally managed internet provider. Currently operating networks in
three states, Wyyerd has undertaken the task of building thoughtful software
to enable local management while maintaining a national footprint.

We value community, both physical and digital. Wyyerd has an eye towards open
source, contributing back to the projects that have gotten us here. Our
software stack consists of services written in Rust and Python. Multiple VueJS
applications / portals interact with the backend via GraphQL. Blending with
geospatial, relational, operational, and financial data into a usable
interface for both customers and business operators at scale presents fun
challenges in UX design and software architecture.

Help build the user experience that will power the next generation of local,
customer friendly, super fast internet!

Learn more about us at [https://wyyerd.com](https://wyyerd.com)

If you're interested, reach out to me at alex.mault@wyyerd.com

------
dersphere
Metals Hub | multiple roles | junior to senior | Düsseldorf, Germany | ONSITE
| [https://www.metals-hub.com/](https://www.metals-hub.com/)

Established in 2016, Metalshub is B2B Digital Marketplace for metals and
ferroalloys. We are an international team with team members from five
different countries and extensive experience in physical metals trading, IT
and logistics. We are looking for frontend- and backend developers and one
UI/UX-designer. Our stack is django rest in the backend and angular material
in the frontend. If you are interested or have questions, just write an email
to tf@metals-hub.com (me, the CTO) to arrange a chat or call.

~~~
kakaorka
Do you guys sponsor visas?

------
henrikberggren
Steady Health | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Visa |
Onsite

Managing your diabetes well can be the difference between a long, healthy life
and heart attack, cardiovascular disease, amputations, and blindness. Today,
diabetes care is based on guidelines that are the same for everyone,
regardless of motivation, lifestyle and other individual factors.

Steady Health is changing diabetes care by leveraging a new technology and
dataset, continuous glucose monitors. These sensors let patients track their
levels throughout the day without pricking their fingers with complex
equipment. We’re building an entirely new clinic experience that use data
analysis to help patients understand how diet, physical activity, and
medication is impacting their blood sugar levels.

I’m an experienced founder who previously sold a company to Dropbox. My co-
founder is an MD who specializes in internal medicine. I’ve also been diabetic
for 18 years so between us we know both the patient, and care side, really
well.

We're looking for passionate people with a low ego and a drive to learn. Our
first clinic will be in San Francisco and we are currently building out our
founding engineering and care teams. The company is backed by top funds and
angels including former Dropbox CTO and Head of Data Science at Airbnb.

Come and change an important piece of health care with us, email me at
henrik.berggren@gmail.com and read my story
[https://medium.com/@henrikberggren/the-wearable-that-
changed...](https://medium.com/@henrikberggren/the-wearable-that-changed-my-
life-1a5b9bdbab22)

------
therusskiy
Sticker Mule | Senior Software Engineer | Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.stickermule.com/careers](https://www.stickermule.com/careers)

We're searching for more to join us as we look to build one of the Internet's
best technical teams. Some of our current projects include migrating to a
service architecture, inter-service communication with GCloud PubSub and GRPC,
API Gateway based GraphQL, event sourcing persistence and CQRS, and
manufacturing and artwork processing automation.

* Senior full-stack software engineer - JS + Ruby: [https://www.stickermule.com/career/178e2cdf-2e15-47e8-9d32-b...](https://www.stickermule.com/career/178e2cdf-2e15-47e8-9d32-b24ac89032bf)

* Senior software engineer (C++): [https://www.stickermule.com/career/df523075-edca-4b4c-9d6c-9...](https://www.stickermule.com/career/df523075-edca-4b4c-9d6c-984502a600cc)

* Business analyst: [https://www.stickermule.com/career/5e7ba0a1-f61e-4655-b1ec-7...](https://www.stickermule.com/career/5e7ba0a1-f61e-4655-b1ec-7167a1adb3a2)

------
samsarainc
Samsara | San Francisco, CA, and San Jose, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.samsara.com](https://www.samsara.com)

Samsara builds sensor systems that combine wireless sensors with easy-to-use
software to help businesses of all sizes bring their physical operations
online. We aim to make sensors easy to deploy and their data easy to consume,
so our customers can deploy them by the millions and in places they've never
been used before.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara](https://www.keyvalues.com/samsara)

Some of our open positions include:

-Director of Full-Stack

-Engineering Manager

-Software Engineer, Backend Infrastructure

-Software Engineer, Embedded Systems

-Software Engineer, Frontend

-Software Engineer, Full-Stack

-Software Engineer, Reliability

-Software Engineer, Web Application Security

-Senior Product Designer

-Product Designer

To see the full list please visit:
[https://www.samsara.com/jobs](https://www.samsara.com/jobs)

Tech Stack: We use Golang for our backend, Typescript and React for our web
client, GraphQL to fetch data from our backend, and React Native for our
mobile app. Direct experience with these technologies is not required.

~~~
kakaorka
I applied more than a month ago and nobody got back to me.

~~~
poinsettia
They are only looking for MIT grads.

------
betocmn
Wine Gallery | Fullstack Engineer #1 | Sydney, Australia | Full-time | Onsite
| Visa | Salary + Equity

We are a Sydney based, early stage wine startup with the mission to take the
intimidation and confusion out of learning, exploring and most importantly
drinking delicious bottles of wine. We are building a wine brand that is
simultaneously remarkable yet inclusive, and it’s our mission to provide our
customers with access to a world of wine that may just have been a little
beyond their comfort zone.

We like to think of ourselves as providing monthly wine adventures, customised
to each member's unique tastes, delivered to their door. Where they can learn
as much (or as little) about their wines each month as they like. We're about
two years old, and we've just started to hit our stride.

As our Engineer #1, you have an entrepreneurial mindset and will work with our
CTO and other founders to help us plan and build the next generation of wine
discovery/recommendation tools. Plus, you get to work from one of the most
beautiful and relaxing cities in the world.

Our Stack includes Python/Django, Postgres, Docker, AWS and you will help us
choose new front-end and mobile technologies.

Say hi for more info! humberto at our domain name.

~~~
ankit_it09
Hi,

Can you share company details and email where we can contact?

------
oplav
Major League Baseball (MLB) | New York City | Computer Vision Engineer | Full
Time

[https://grnh.se/eab3f8e61](https://grnh.se/eab3f8e61)

We’re looking for an expert in Machine Learning and/or Computer Vision to
create the code powering baseball experiences​. The Baseball Data team is
tasked with analyzing data captured on major league fields. With the launch of
Statcast in 2015, MLB began capturing ball and player movements for each and
every play. This role will involve combining our various data sources with
video in near real-time to further our understanding of what is happening on
the field. Potential projects involve analyzing limb movements of players,
tracking the ball and player as they move across the diamond, detecting
fielder shifts, scene detection and combing tracking data with LIDAR scans to
validate the system.

Core Responsibilities:

* Develop models for detecting elements in video, image, audio and data

* Brainstorm, discuss, and drive new advanced technology solutions for MLBAM products

* Build scalable deep learning algorithms

* Influence the innovation of products used by millions of users worldwide

* Present and explain complex models to non-technical stakeholders

------
roasbeef
Lightning Labs | Frontend Developer, Lightning Protocol Engineer, Lightning
Infrastructure Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite or Remote | Full-time

[https://angel.co/lightning/](https://angel.co/lightning/)

[https://lightning.engineering/](https://lightning.engineering/)

Lightning Labs is hiring! We’re looking to expand our team to build technology
that scales Bitcoin and blockchains. Our current focus is the development and
deployment of the Lightning Network, an open blockchain scalability protocol.
We push the edge of innovation with regard to blockchain scalability, privacy-
preserving smart contracts, and cryptocurrency UX.

If you’re interested in one of the positions below, please send a brief
description of your relevant experience and resume/github to
jobs@lightning.engineering. And if you know someone who might be a good fit,
we'd very much appreciate any referrals.

{Lightning Protocol Engineer}:

Experienced systems software engineer versed in applied cryptography, peer-to-
peer networks, distributed systems, open source software, and cryptocurrency
protocols to design and implement core protocol and algorithmic components of
the Lightning Network. Solid programming skills, experience with Go, C, or
C++. Prior contributions to crypto protocols and open source software
collaboration preferred.

{Lightning Infrastructure Engineer}:

Systems-oriented engineer to design and build out key routing infrastructure
components of the Lightning Network. Projects include writing tooling for
automated channel management, initial client channel selection (autopilot),
ongoing capital management and optimization, monitoring infrastructure for
routing nodes, and passive analysis of the health of the network from graph
theoretic metrics. Ideal candidates have experience building and operating
secure, scalable, highly-available systems.

{Frontend Application Developer}:

Frontend developer to build secure cross-platform second-layer blockchain
applications. Our applications are built on React, React Native, MobX, and
Electron, communicating with a Lightning daemon over a binary RPC protocol.
Ideal applicants will have experience building and shipping React Native
applications and maintaining open source projects.

------
mariagor
Butterfly Network | NY or CT | On-site, Full-time | Biotech/AI | |
[https://www.butterflynetwork.com/](https://www.butterflynetwork.com/)

Imagine a world in which cost and training are no longer barriers for access
to life saving technology. A world in which medical devices become smarter
with each new patient they see. We operate at the intersections of medicine,
engineering, and machine learning with a goal to change the world and save the
life of someone you love. If you have a passion for making a difference in the
world, and love fast-paced innovative environments, we want you to work with
us.

We are about to launch the Butterfly IQ -- the first FDA-cleared, portable
device that puts ultrasound technology on a semiconductor chip. By pairing
ultrasound-on-a-chip with the cloud and AI, we have engineered something
groundbreaking that has never been done before. The Butterfly IQ is the first
device to make ultrasound accessible, portable and affordable throughout the
world, which is expected to revolutionize the entire medical imaging industry,
and save the lives of people around the world.

We are hiring across the board on our engineering team:

• Device Software Engineer (C++)

• Senior Full-Stack Engineer

• Front-End Web Developer

• Senior DevOps / SRE Engineer

• Senior / Principal Android Engineer

• Senior iOS Engineer

• QA Engineer

• Chief Information Security Officer

• Machine Learning Research Scientist

And more! Feel free to check our website (butterflynetwork.com) for more
details or send me an email at: maria@butterflynetwork.com

------
gina205
Blockstack (YC S14) | New York HQ | Full-Time, Onsite or Remote |

Blockstack is a new internet for decentralized apps where users own their
data. We've built this with an open source community and a software stack for
building scalable decentralized apps.

We’re passionate about bringing the internet back to its original
decentralized, open, and innovative roots, and have backing from Y Combinator,
USV, and Naval Ravikant. We raised $50M in December 2017 in our token sale,
and as a result are in a high growth period.

 __ _Priority roles: Lead Product Marketer, Senior Designer_ __

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, check out our Key Values
profile:[https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack](https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack)

Perks: Blockstack offers a competitive salary, generous equity, 100% covered
health insurance, free daily lunch, a computer of your choice along with
accessories to fit your requirements, a professional development budget, a
casual workplace, and standard vacation + unlimited sick days.

------
mikepiech
Game Closure | Engineer | SALARY: $120k - $220k | San Francisco Bay area (SF)
| Tokyo, Japan | VISA REMOTE

Game Closure is building the world’s most advanced javascript game
technologies, including an engine, server infrastructure, analytics and
marketing, among other cool products. We are hiring senior engineers who can
tackle architecture and APIs for our game technology on small teams of 3-4
folks. Game Closure has raised more then $30M, and has more than 100M users
supported by a small team of engineers <25

For flavor: our last project was to use redux as a server state timeline for
100M+ players; before that we used code mods to port it from our propriety
module and class system to es6. There are numerous projects coming up, such as
first class typescript support to facilitate better tooling and API
documentation, a facial tracking/AR engine, and a react-powered webgl-based UI
system.

We have projects for hosted real-time multiplayer gaming, social gaming,
cross-compilation to native platforms, and many other core infrastructure
tools that we would welcome your support on defining and creating.

Our technologies engine have already been in front of tens of millions of
users, and we’re adding millions of new users monthly. This is a high leverage
position, and very senior. We welcome remote for certain folks, because we’re
looking to build the best small engineering team in the world, but we prefer
to hire in Tokyo and Mountain View.

We are also actively looking for folks across range of leadership roles in
product, engineering, and operations.

Please email linda@gameclosure.com

Subject: Game Closure Engineering: YOUR NAME HERE

Please include a personal note about your background and interests so we can
prioritize your application!

~~~
symbolepro
I applied to this company a year ago. I completed the assignment which took a
lot of time, and gave 2 interviews but this sh*t company never responded me
back. Please avoid applying at such company who does not care about your time
and effort.

------
mtabini
Noom | Fullstack, Backend, iOS | NYC or REMOTE | FULLTIME |
[https://noom.com](https://noom.com)

At Noom, we use scientifically-proven methods to help users get a handle on
chronic medical conditions like obesity, diabetes, and heart disease. We use a
variety of technologies, and get to work on hard problems that range from data
warehousing to running experiments on mobile devices.

Our entire engineering team is expanding, and we have openings for a number of
position that range from frontend to backend work. Our offices are in NYC, but
we are a remote-friendly organization and are happy to consider candidates
from anywhere.

You can see our openings (alongside a brief description of some of our perks,
like our on-site chef, flex hours, and much more) at
[https://www.noom.com/careers-
listings/?department=engineerin...](https://www.noom.com/careers-
listings/?department=engineering).

I'm Noom's VP of Engineering -- feel free to drop me a note if you have
question at mt at noom dot com.

------
d3w4rd
Energy Efficient Equity | Los Angeles, CA / Orange County, CA | Full-time |
ONSITE, REMOTE (US) |
[https://www.energyefficientequity.com](https://www.energyefficientequity.com)

Energy Efficient Equity (E3) provides financing to residential and commercial
property owners for use on their energy efficient remodels, installations and
upgrades. For example, we finance water efficiency products, solar products,
HVAC upgrades and a lot more.

We’re building out the data, infrastructure, tools, and applications to
support our business and having fun doing it. You'll help design and develop
the applications we use to take loan applications, approve them, pay
contractors, issue bonds and much more.

We use: Python (Django & Celery), Angular (considering React), PostgreSQL,
Elasticsearch, AWS.

We're a team of 5 engineers and looking for more product, infrastructure, and
data engineers. More details can be found at
[https://energyefficientequity.applytojob.com](https://energyefficientequity.applytojob.com)

------
erijgersberg
Netherlands Forensic Institute | Forensic data scientist | The Hague, the
Netherlands | ONSITE | Full-time | €39k - €71k

Want to solve forensic problems using big data analytics?

[https://www.werkenvoornederland.nl/vacatures/detail/forensis...](https://www.werkenvoornederland.nl/vacatures/detail/forensisch-
data-scientist-NFI-2018-0040)

You will join a team of 15 forensic data scientists within the Netherlands
Forensic Institute. We use state-of-the-art big data analytics and machine
learning to solve challenging forensic problems.

Some example projects:

    
    
      * Train a neural network to recognize and label forensically relevant objects in terabytes of photos.
      * Find and link entities in large collections of documents in cold cases using text mining.
      * Unravel criminal networks on the dark web using Neo4j and interactive visualizations.
      * Use Bayesian statistics to evaluate digital evidence in a criminal court case.
     

Our clients include police, public prosecutors and defense attorneys. Got an
awesome idea for an R&D project? We've got room for that too!

What do we offer? Besides salary, the Dutch government offers some excellent
benefits. Examples are 8% annual holiday pay and 8.3% annual end-of-year-
payment ("13th month"), (partially) paid parental leave and a 36 hour work
week.

Fluency in spoken and written Dutch is required for this position. A security
screening is part of the application procedure.

More information about the NFI:
[https://www.forensischinstituut.nl/](https://www.forensischinstituut.nl/)

Interested? Take a look at the full vacancy above or email me at the address
in my profile.

------
suhaasprasad
Revfluence | Backend & Full Stack Engineer Roles | ONSITE | Full Time | Visa |
San Francisco, CA | $100k - $200k + generous equity + benefits

Revfluence ([https://www.revfluence.com/](https://www.revfluence.com/)) is a
profitable, Series A funded enterprise SaaS platform that helps companies
create high quality branded content by finding, connecting and coordinating
with thousands of talented content creators and influencers. Our platform aims
to solve a greater challenge beyond influencer marketing with a novel, data-
driven approach to making the process of collaborating with photographers,
videographers, influencers and other content creators more seamless and
scalable than ever before, while also providing the infrastructure to
constantly learn and recommend the right piece of content to the right person
through the right channel.

This is a unique opportunity to join a fast growing startup with ambitious
goals to make it possible for talented creators to earn a living doing what
they love. We're a well-funded, 40+ person company but our core team of
engineers is still quite small and looking to grow quickly, which means you
can have the opportunity to take on ownership and make a big impact!

We’re looking for engineers with the ability and desire to build a great
product who aren’t afraid of learning new technologies. Our current tech stack
includes Python, Google App Engine, Django, Postgres, and ReactJS + Typescript
(currently migrating from AngularJS). Check out some of our job postings for
more details!

[https://jobs.lever.co/revfluence?team=Engineering](https://jobs.lever.co/revfluence?team=Engineering)

Feel free to also send me an email with any questions! My name is Suhaas, CTO
at Revfluence, and you can reach me at sprasad@revfluence.com

------
kbeglp
Engineers Gate | New York, NY | Quantitative Data Engineer |Full-Time | Onsite

Engineers Gate (www.eglp.com) is a leading quantitative investment company
focused on computer-driven trading in global financial markets. We are a team
of researchers, engineers, and financial industry professionals using
sophisticated statistical models to analyze data, identify predictive signals,
and generate superior investment returns in a collaborative environment.

The Quantitative Data Engineer will join a small, high performing team focused
on trading global markets in a completely automated fashion. This role is an
exciting opportunity for a strong technologist looking to get exposure to
several aspects of quantitative trading with wide ranging responsibilities
across data, research infrastructure, real-time trading, and operations. The
team believes in rewarding people on merit and excellence, not necessarily on
experience. Work is fast-paced, decision making is efficient and changes are
quickly implemented.

Responsibilities

• Design and maintain data pipelines that fuel research and production trading

• Build machine learning / data oriented tools

• Develop and support applications for all aspects of an automated trading
system - order handling, risk, operations reporting

• Analyze trading data to optimize and improve trade execution performance

• Day to day maintenance and monitoring of complex trading algorithms in a
real-time environment

• Communicate with internal groups and external counter parties to solve
trading issues

• Dynamically adapt to evolving business needs

Apply:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/engineersgate/jobs/1263232](https://boards.greenhouse.io/engineersgate/jobs/1263232)

------
unwiredben
Roku | Software Development - OS and New Products | Los Gatos, CA; Austin, TX;
Cambridge, UK; Arhaus, DK | ONSITE |
[https://www.roku.com/about/jobs](https://www.roku.com/about/jobs)

Roku is leading manufacturing of streaming media devices; we also integrate
our software and hardware designs into products in the TV and MVPD markets. I
personally work in the New Products team in Austin, TX supporting our Roku TV
effort, and we're looking for more developers to join us to scale up to more
models and brands. We're also hiring for the Roku OS Native UI team, building
up expertise in the cross-platform C++ code used to run the user interfaces on
all of our devices. We love people with a background in consumer electronics,
media streaming, or who have a passion around large C++ application
development.

There are lots of other positions open too, including QA, product management,
and data science.

~~~
tark76
is there an email i can reach out to?

------
frequent
Nexedi | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | FULL TIME and 4-12 months
INTERNS. As usual we are looking for new colleagues and trainees to help
improve our Free Software solutions. Our stack is FOSS only
([https://stack.nexedi.com/](https://stack.nexedi.com/)) and we use it to
provide custom industrial implementations. We offer neither fame nor fortune -
you do need to be idealistic and passionate about Free Software to apply
([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)). Candidates will do
a programming challenge and 1 interview (2 for full time). We're hiring for:

    
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Web Mesh Network | Lille | INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | JavaScript Severless Web Messaging | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Python AI and Big Data | Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | ERP5 AIOffice | Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | SlapOS 4G5G Telco Edge Computing | Paris/Lille | FULL TIME/INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Out-Of-Core Numpy | Lille/Munich | FULL TIME/INTERN    
    
        - Nexedi | Jupyter Lab Mass Deployment | Lille | INTERN
    
        - Nexedi | Resilient Embedded GNU/Linux Edge Computing | Lille/Munich/Paris | FULL TIME/INTERN
    

About Nexedi: We are a team of 35 programmers (headquarters in Lille, France)
creating Free Software since 2001 and providing custom implementations that
range from collecting and analysing sensor data in windparks to managing
product flows in car assembly lines. Unique features of solutions in our stack
enable us to offer levels of scalability and durability required in industrial
settings. We participate in European research projects, contribute to open
source solutions and have time to play and experiment. We all use degooglized
Chromebooks, have a flat hierarchy, paperless offices and no meetings. We hack
in Python and (vanilla) JavaScript, plus golang and C if needed.

~~~
marmaduke
Remote from Marseille possible?

~~~
frequent
Depends. Please send me a resume and I will get back to you.

------
d_burfoot
Ozora Research | Engineers, Linguists | Berkeley, CA | Part-Time | Onsite |
Equity

My company, Ozora Research, is developing a next-generation suite of Natural
Language Processing tools centered around sentence parsing. We spend our time
thinking deeply about the structure of language and then building statistical
models that capture the structure. The requirements are: a good background in
mathematics and statistics, and a deep interest in language and linguistics.
Programming skill is a huge plus, but not an absolute requirement.

I believe we are poised to make a huge dent in the world of NLP and
linguistics. The field of automated parsing has been bogged down for the last
20 years because of its dependence on labelled training data (e.g the Penn
Treebank). In my research I've discovered a way to circumvent that limitation,
by building and evaluating sentence parsers using only a large amount of raw
text data. I've spent the last couple of years validating the approach, and
now that I'm confident it works, I'm looking to build up a team.

I have a nontraditional, minimalist and cockroachy business plan that won't
appeal to everyone, but I can promise you that if I get rich you will also. I
can also guarantee that you will get a ton of great experience that you would
be tough to get at a big company. I want to especially encourage the following
types of people to reach out:

\- Recent grads in technical fields who want to break into the software
engineering industry

\- People who have had some success in mainstream software engineering
careers, but are now bored and want to try something new

\- People who want are thinking about going to graduate school in CS/ML/AI/NLP
and want some experience doing research in that area

I'm happy to talk more about the specifics in person. Email me at daniel dot
burfoot at gmail. Unfortunately I cannot sponsor visas.

------
gabaix
Redbooth | Frontend, Backend, Android Engineers | San Francisco | Onsite or
Remote (US/Canada only) | Full-Time

We help companies organize their work. We provide tasks, chat, video, file
share, and timeline. More than 3,000 organizations use us!

We're funded by Andreessen, Initialized, and others.

We currently hire for:

## Back-end Engineer (remote or San Francisco)

Our tech stack is Ruby on Rails, MySQL, Postgres, Redis, DynamoDB, Memcached
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/redbooth/jobs/1201201](https://boards.greenhouse.io/redbooth/jobs/1201201)

## Front-end Engineer (San Francisco)

Our tech stack is React.js, Backbone.js

## Android (San Francisco)

We are a fun team! We offer all the perks you might expect (healthcare, 401k,
sport). We like you already :)

Check out our positions at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/redbooth](https://boards.greenhouse.io/redbooth)
(mention 'talked with John on HN' on "How did you hear about this job?")

-John, CEO

------
doh
Pex | Multiple Positions | Downtown, Los Angeles | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | Salary
$110k+ & Equity | [https://pex.com](https://pex.com)

Pex is an audio-visual reverse search engine, that uses the content as a base
for its search (think of Google Image Search). We operate at a pretty large
scale with some fun stack
([https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-
search...](https://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2018/06/22/video-search-with-
rasty-turek/)).

We're looking for skilled senior developers (C/C++, Go, Java), machine
learning and signal processing engineers. We offer 30 days of paid vacation,
fully covered health benefits (gold/platinum plan), commuter benefits, cover
costs of visiting conferences, and more.

If you want to learn more, reach out directly to me at r@pex.com

------
johnumbaugh
CareEvolution | Software Dev | Ann Arbor, MI | ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA |
[https://www.careevolution.com/](https://www.careevolution.com/)

What we do ACTUALLY MATTERS.

It's estimated that 250,000 people die in the U.S. annually because of medical
errors, making it the third-leading cause of death behind heart disease and
cancer ([https://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2016/05/03/4766361...](https://www.npr.org/sections/health-
shots/2016/05/03/476636183/death-certificates-undercount-toll-of-medical-
errors)). From fragmented data that causes these medical errors to impractical
IT solutions that never get adopted, healthcare is broken.

CareEvolution is committed to helping fix healthcare with a patients-first
philosophy and pragmatic, interoperable solutions that create better patient
outcomes by modernizing—and connecting—health IT systems.

There are many interesting, exciting, and challenging things to work on at
CareEvolution, including mobile (iOS and Android), web, platform, integration,
devops, analytics, ETL…and more. This is a place where you have a say in what
you work on in support of our mission to solve healthcare’s most complex
problems.

We're a small team—under 100 people (the majority are technical)—but our
platform manages health data for over 100 million people. Check out our
careers page
([https://www.careevolution.com/careers](https://www.careevolution.com/careers))
to learn about our workplace
([https://www.careevolution.com/workplace](https://www.careevolution.com/workplace))
and our fun and unique culture
([https://www.careevolution.com/culture](https://www.careevolution.com/culture)),
which values autonomy, responsibility, and curiosity.

Please submit resumes to resume@careevolution.com.

------
a_metaphor
Cruise Automation | Data Engineers, Infrastructure Engineers, C++ Engineers |
San Francisco | ONSITE

We're the driverless car company. We believe in improving people’s lives by
making transportation safer, more accessible, and more convenient.

Our mission is to build the world’s most advanced self-driving vehicles to
safely connect people to the places, things, and experiences they care about.

Our vehicles are on the road in communities across the U.S. navigating some of
the most challenging and unpredictable driving environments. We’re hiring
people who want to solve some of today’s most complex problems and make a
positive impact on the world.

[https://getcruise.com/careers](https://getcruise.com/careers)

Visa Sponsorship: We can transfer visas

Contact: Anthony@getcruise.com

------
ric2z
Blanket | Full-time | Remote (US & Canada) | Senior Software Engineer
(multiple positions; frontend, and backend), Product Manager, Marketing
Manager

Blanket is on a mission to automate personalized outreach. To help companies
generate elegant one-to-one messages for every single one of their potential
customers, at scale.

We're looking for teammates that need to see their work have an immediate
impact, and enjoy fast-paced and high-growth environments. Join us and play a
crucial part in building a platform that some of the most respected companies
use to increase their sales.

Apply here: [https://blog.blanket.ai/tag/join-our-
team/](https://blog.blanket.ai/tag/join-our-team/)

------
wskinner
Engine ML | Software Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time, INTERNS |
engineml.com

Engine ML is hiring a first engineer to work on democratizing fast training of
deep neural nets. Stack includes:

Haskell, java, kubernetes, python, tensorflow, pytorch

As a first engineer you will work on everything. The ideal candidate will be
focused on full stack web dev, devops, or backend, but must be able to wear
many hats.

will@engineml.com

------
seanwbren
MakerDAO | Full Stack Developer, SysAdmin/DevOps, Business Dev | Santa Cruz,
New York, Europe, Worldwide | ONSITE |
[https://makerdao.com/](https://makerdao.com/)

MakerDAO has created a decentralized (because it's on Ethereum) and trustless
(because no persons control funds, immutable code does) system of crypto-
collaterized loans and a token called Dai that is soft-pegged to the US
dollar. We've been live since December, and growing very quickly all around
the world.

Check out makerdao.com/careers for positions, or email me (sean@) if you're
interested in a role not listed there.

------
thruflo22
Hazy | London | Frontend Developer | Full time | Onsite or Remote in Europe

We’re a data anonymisation company developing tools that help people treat
data responsibly.

Our seed round is in the news today. A couple of months ago we won the $1m
Microsoft Innovate.AI prize for the best AI startup in Europe.

We’re using AI to classify and anonymise data and integrating this technology
into a low touch sass platform that makes it easy to use.

We’re looking for a great front end developer to join the team building our
saas platform.

Details here:
[https://hazy.workable.com/j/0DAA024645](https://hazy.workable.com/j/0DAA024645)

------
cgc0
Williams PanLab for Precision Psychiatry and Translational Neuroscience |
Research Data Analyst and Engineer | Stanford, CA; Remote possible | Full-
time, Visa | [http://williamspanlab.com/](http://williamspanlab.com/)

The PanLab for Precision Psychiatry and Translational Neuroscience is
searching for a Research Data Analyst and Engineer to build and improve upon
our treatment prediction software pipeline, which will help guide an
individual to the depression/anxiety treatment that is most effective for
them. Our pipeline is the first of its kind and currently outputs the
different ways brain circuitry can become dysfunctional. The candidate will
use machine learning and statistical techniques in our large datasets to
analyze the outputs of our current pipeline and create new treatment
prediction models.

The PanLab is a research group at Stanford University that aims to use brain
imaging to improve our understanding and treatment of mental health
conditions. Our current projects focus on depression and anxiety, with
research that embraces individual differences. We use a variety of tools such
as MRI, EEG, behavioral testing, genetics, symptoms, and daily functioning
data, in order to match an individual with the best treatment for them,
whether that is an antidepressant, psychotherapy, TMS, lifestyle changes, etc.

We are looking for a candidate with strong data analysis and software
engineering experience, but no neuroimaging experience is required! As we are
a 30-person team of psychiatrists, neuroscientists, doctors, clinical
psychologists, and data scientists, the ability to communicate technical ideas
across a range of experiences is vital. Most importantly, we seek someone
self-motivated, imaginative, and genuinely excited to dig into our datasets
and to explore novel, reliable, and effective ways to help individuals
suffering from mental illness.

Read more about our research: [http://williamspanlab.com/our-
research](http://williamspanlab.com/our-research)

Our publications:
[http://williamspanlab.com/publications](http://williamspanlab.com/publications)

Interested? Email us your CV to bstavel@stanford.edu

~~~
asteroidb612
Unhealthy Brains, do they show things? What do they show? Let's find out!

------
AlexDenisov
PTScientists GmbH | Software Developers and Engineers for Space Industry |
Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://ptscientists.com](https://ptscientists.com)

PTScientists is a private space company based in the vibrant city of Berlin.
We are currently growing our team of engineers to support Mission to the Moon
– which we hope will be the first privately funded mission to land on the
lunar surface. We are working with key technology partners Audi and Vodafone
Germany to enable a range of scientific, technological and cultural firsts
with Mission to the Moon. Our team is made up of smart, passionate and
ambitious people and we are proud to be contributing to the next chapter of
space exploration.

Current openings:

Associate/Senior Software Developer:
[https://ptscientists.com/careers/associate-senior-
software-d...](https://ptscientists.com/careers/associate-senior-software-
developer/)

Embedded Software Engineer C/C++: [https://ptscientists.com/careers/embedded-
software-engineer-...](https://ptscientists.com/careers/embedded-software-
engineer-c-c/)

FPGA/Embedded Developer: [https://ptscientists.com/careers/fpga-embedded-
developer/](https://ptscientists.com/careers/fpga-embedded-developer/)

------
blu3bird
Mesosphere ([https://mesosphere.com](https://mesosphere.com)) | Remote |
Software Engineers | Full-time

Mesosphere is heavily involved in the development of Apache Mesos with the
vision to build an infrastructure to utilize your entire datacenter or cloud
instances like one big computer.

In this role there will be a large variety of features to work on, including
resource allocation, job scheduling, containerization, provisioning, metrics,
logging, task preemption, checkpointing, fault-tolerance, auto-scaling,
modularization, testing, and much more. All of these involve modern C++
libraries that facilitate asynchronous I/O handling for distributed computing
and make concurrency and manual memory management fun again. As an added
bonus, majority of your work will be upstreamed into Apache Mesos project
giving your work global visibility and provide an avenue to become a committer
of a popular OSS project!

We are hiring in SF, Hamburg (Germany) and Remote.

[https://mesosphere.com/careers/?gh_jid=1265717](https://mesosphere.com/careers/?gh_jid=1265717)
[https://mesosphere.com/careers/?gh_jid=1265690](https://mesosphere.com/careers/?gh_jid=1265690)
[https://mesosphere.com/careers/?gh_jid=1229864](https://mesosphere.com/careers/?gh_jid=1229864)

I'm the hiring manager and would love to hear from you.

------
alooPotato
Streak CRM |San Francisco| Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.streak.com/careers](https://www.streak.com/careers)

Streak transforms your gmail inbox into a flexible, functional, and fully
collaborative CRM. We are looking for people that will help us develop an
amazing product by developing, deploying, and monitoring new features. We have
already built the hard stuff, so we are building the fun stuff.

We have multiple engineering positions available, including: Senior Backend
Engineers (AWS, GCP, with experience working on systems at scale with > 1000
QPS), senior Product Engineers [React, Vue, Angular] with at least 3 years
experience, an Android Lead (a person with significant prior experience in
Android), and a Product Designer.

We are also looking for an Outbound SDR, Sales Operations Manager, Senior
Account Executive, Account Executives, and Talent Sourcer (for technical and
non-technical positions).

We are a successful, profitable company with a great culture and fantastic
perks: Comprehensive healthcare, daily lunches, 401k , paid family leave,
company holidays, flexible spending accounts, generous vacation and sick
leave, transportation benefits, and credits (fitness and wellness,
convenience, and professional development).

Please reach out to us at careers@streak.com and mention Hacker News Who's
Hiring. We're looking forward to hearing from you!

------
edizon
Textio | Seattle, WA USA | Full-Time | On-Site

Selected as Washington's #1 Place to work! At Textio, we're changing the way
people write. We predict how your writing will perform based on previous real-
world results from similar documents. We have some of the largest companies in
the world as customers, and we're hiring engineers across the board to help us
solve difficult problems. We have a tight-knit, friendly, and experienced
team, an incredible product, and a bright future.

Buzzwords for Keyword Searchers: AI, NLP, Machine Learning, ReactJS, SaaS

All Textio careers -
[https://textio.com/careers/](https://textio.com/careers/) Check out our team
- [https://textio.com/team/](https://textio.com/team/)

Open Roles: VP of Marketing, Director of Data Acquisition, Data Platform
Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer, Senior Data Journalist, Backend Software
Engineer, DevOps Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer, Senior Data Platform
Engineer, Frontend Software Engineer, Full Stack Software Engineer, Senior
Backend Software Engineer, Senior Frontend Software Engineer, Senior Full
Stack Software Engineer, Senior UX Designer, Senior Visual Designer, Senior
Account Executive, Customer Success Engineer, VP of Sales, VP of Business
Development, Senior Product Manager

------
TuringNYC
Sr. Software Engineer @ Kinetica (Machine Learning & Distributed Systems)
[https://goo.gl/MnZ9ug](https://goo.gl/MnZ9ug)

Kinetica seeks a Senior Software Engineer with Python and Distributed Systems
experience. The Senior Software Engineer will be joining an accomplished team
to help build out a green-field project -- a new product line for our company.

Our team of engineers is building out a scalable, distributed machine learning
and data science platform with tight integrations and pipelines to a
distributed, sharded GPU-powered database. This means the product would need
to be developed in Linux and operate inside containers (Docker for us), work
in a container-orchestrated environment (Kubernetes for us), operate in a
scalable resource managed system (GPUs via Kubernetes) and interact with
complex analytical systems (TensorFlow, etc.) Some of this, you’ll already be
familiar with, and some of it we’ll learn along the way.

The Senior Software Engineer would work closely with the Product Owner to
build out the product in Python and integrate all other parts (TensorFlow,
Kubernetes, and our GPU-powered DB) using Python bindings to build and deliver
an overall product (a REST API.) This role focuses on the backend and will
interface with our front-end engineers who will write a ReactJS application
atop the REST API.

------
dmesri
Axon | Full Stack, Front End, Back End, Firmware Engineer | Seattle | Full-
Time | www.axon.com Axon is a real life combinations of Wayne Enterprises and
Stark Industries. We’re nerds out to make the world a safer place by solving
big problems.

We are looking for Engineers to join our team developing a cloud-based web
application that will eliminate tedious paperwork, increase public safety
effectiveness, and help solve crime faster.

Some of the other projects we are working on are: A.I. tools to detect
violence, drones and body cameras, and mobility solutions.

Axon is a public traded company (AAXN) with a strong market position and
hockey stick growth with no signs of slowing down.

What we offer:

    
    
       Competitive Salary ($180k-$250k / year)
       Stock Options
       Flexible work hours
       Beautiful & fun work spaces – GeekWire’s 2016 Geekiest Office award winner
       Unlimited vacation policy
       Startup culture
       Like-minded peers passionate about building challenging technology

​ What we seek:

Back End Engineers: 5+ years of experience in launching and operating
distributed web applications Experienced in designing for high availability,
reliability, security, and performance

Front End Engineers: 5+ years of experience in launching and operating complex
web applications Proficient in HTML5, CSS, JavaScript, and component-based
frameworks like React.js

You can send your resume to dmesri@axon.com with links to your linkedin or
github

------
zxc2000
Ritual.co | Backend (Java), Mobile, Web (React), Data Engineers, DevOps
(GCP+Kubernetes), Product | Toronto, ON; San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, FULL TIME

Ritual’s mission is to digitize local commerce. We are a two-sided marketplace
connecting consumers to their local merchants to make the purchasing of goods
and service more efficient. Our initial product focuses on creating a social
food ordering experience that allows users to pre-order take-out at their
local restaurants. We make it easy to place group orders and have a coworker
deliver your lunch or coffee right to your desk. Our value-add for merchants
is to increase their order volume and repeat business. Additionally we provide
merchants with valuable insights into their local customer behaviour, allowing
for highly targeted local marketing campaigns.

We just closed a $70M Series C round and are looking to double our engineering
team from 20 to 40. We are mostly focusing on intermediate and senior talent.
Come help us digitize local commerce!

Our glassdoor: [https://www.glassdoor.ca/Reviews/Ritual-
Reviews-E1195050.htm](https://www.glassdoor.ca/Reviews/Ritual-
Reviews-E1195050.htm)

You can apply at [https://ritual.co/careers](https://ritual.co/careers) or
email me directly at andrew.potapov@ritual.co

------
tomng
Adobe | Web Application Engineers | Full-time, Onsite | SF

Join a startup team at Adobe SF to reimagine Photoshop, the world’s standard
for crafting images. We’re creating a machine-learning powered tool that
empowers everyone to easily build the stunning images and designs they imagine
– with the simplicity, power, and joy of playing with Lego-style building
blocks.

We’re a small but rapidly growing team of six, backed by the tech and
resources of Adobe. Our modern web stack includes: React, JavaScript (ES6),
WebAssembly, Canvas/WebGL, Node.js, AWS. Join us to change how the world
creates images.

Learn more and apply here:

Full Stack / Backend Web Engineer (SF):
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/San-
Francisco/Full-Stack-Web-Developer---Digital-Imaging_61022)

Sr. Front End Web Engineer (SF)
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/San-
Francisco/Web-Developer---Digital-Imaging_60652)

Web Automation Quality Engineer (SF)
[https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job...](https://adobe.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/external_experienced/job/San-
Francisco/Web-Automation-Quality-Engineer----Digital-Imaging_64689)

------
mck-
Routific | Vancouver, BC | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://routific.com](https://routific.com)

Routific is a smart logistics platform that optimizes routes for last-mile
delivery fleets, saving businesses up to 40% on time and fuel. Today, the
power and efficiency of our proprietary algorithm combined with a stellar user
experience makes Routific the best routing solution on the market and the
leading route optimization API.

We also cover relocation expenses and sponsor work permits!

Headquartered in beautiful Vancouver BC, with sweeping views of the ocean and
mountains. To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and
whether this is the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/routific](https://www.keyvalues.com/routific)

Check out our open roles:

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer: [https://angel.co/routific/jobs/376543-senior-full-stack-engi...](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/376543-senior-full-stack-engineer)

* Mobile Engineer (React Native): [https://angel.co/routific/jobs/378495-mobile-engineer](https://angel.co/routific/jobs/378495-mobile-engineer)

Tech Stack: Rust – Common Lisp – React – Angular – Typescript – Node.js

------
aqme28
Imagen Technologies | Engineering Manager | New York, NY | Full time, onsite |
[https://grnh.se/6bb8ae1e2](https://grnh.se/6bb8ae1e2)

Imagen is extending the frontiers of medicine and artificial intelligence to
improve human well-being. In the short-term we are building state-of-the-art
AI systems to reduce diagnostic errors and improve patient outcomes. Over the
long-term, we are conducting research to find the next set of breakthroughs at
the intersection of AI and medicine to transform early disease identification
and management. [https://imagen.ai/team](https://imagen.ai/team)

Our engineering team is responsible for building and maintaining a massive
data warehouse of medical imagery that enables R&D efforts by a group of top-
tier AI Research Scientists and Engineers. We’re looking for Engineering
Managers who will lead teams of engineers in data engineering, data
warehousing, full-stack product development, managing technical
infrastructure, and production/systems engineering.

We’re seeking someone who:

    
    
      * Is enthusiastic about shaping the future of medical software
      * Has a history of highly technical, hands-on work
      * Can manage and engage with a team of engineers (contributing to hiring, onboarding, coaching, mentorship, and leading learning/improvement exercises)
      * Seeks evolving responsibilities and looks forward to a career in managing people
      * Has managed teams of 4+ and can lead technical planning and execution

------
colinroper
Zeitgold | PM, Eng, Sales, Marketing, Cust. Exp. and more | Full-time | Berlin
and Tel Aviv | Onsite

• Product: An innovative machine-human hybrid AI-based solution that automates
complex small business workflows in accounting, bookkeeping, and payroll. In
essence, a data platform for small businesses that collects, structures and
manages all financial and administrative data streams. • Why: Zeitgold enables
entrepreneurs to focus on what they are truly passionate about - their
products and customers - and frees them from paperwork. We are saving small
business owners 10 hours per week and creating clarity of mind. • €14M+
Funding: Battery Ventures, HV Holtzbrinck Ventures, and a number of well-known
business angels from Germany, Silicon Valley, and Israel. • Stack: React web,
React native (Android and iOS apps), Python and Django, GraphQL, Broad usage
of AWS services, serverless architecture (AWS lambda), Docker containers. •
Values: Startup mindset, Valuing others, Growth mindset, Strong convictions
loosely held, Striving for excellence

==Founding Team== Founders of SumUp and former members of Israeli Defense
Forces cybersecurity unit 8200.

==Contact== jobs@zeitgold.com | More info:
[https://jobs.lever.co/zeitgold](https://jobs.lever.co/zeitgold)

– Colin Roper, VP of Product @ Zeitgold

------
cxmcc
Lime (Previously Limebike) | Software Engineer / Fullstack / Mobile / Security
Engineer / Data Scientist / Data Engineer / Data Analyst / DevOps Engineer /
SRE | FULL-TIME/INTERNS/VISA | SAN FRANCISCO, CA | REDWOOD CITY, CA | ONSITE

About Us

[https://www.limebike.com](https://www.limebike.com)

Lime is a technology company that is changing how people get from point A to B
via our fleet of shared Lime-S electric scooters and Lime-E e-assist bikes.
We're empowering our communities with new mobility options that are clean,
affordable, and a ton of fun!

We are constantly looking for driven, smart, passionate people who want to
join forces with us in our mission to make scooters and bicycles the most
popular model of transportation. If you are passionate about urban mobility,
environmental sustainability, marketplaces, behavior change, or leveraging
technology for good -- then you may be a perfect fit for our team.

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, AWS, Java, Golang, React.js, MySQL, Snowflake.
[https://stackshare.io/lime/lime](https://stackshare.io/lime/lime)

To see a full list of positions, go to:
[https://jobs.lever.co/limebike](https://jobs.lever.co/limebike)

~~~
oscar_wong67
Hi! are you recruiting for 2019 internships yet? There's no opening up on the
site.

------
ericslone
LUCID Software | Software Engineer | REMOTE or ONSITE | New Orleans, LA |
Full-time

Lucid is the world's largest platform for sourcing and understanding real,
deterministic data about human behavior at scale. The company has built the
largest and most powerful programmatic survey exchange, and has enabled
brands, agencies and partners to ask and answer more than 8 billion questions
worldwide.

Lucid is experiencing rapid growth and is looking for software engineers to
join our Platform Operations team. Our clients use our flagship products and
services to manage and execute complex online research projects. This person
would be responsible for ideation and rapid prototyping of new software
products and features through our research and development group as well as
building software solutions for our integrating partners.

Qualifications: \- Bachelor's degree (Computer Science, Information Technology
or related discipline preferred) \- Minimum of 3 years work experience \- SQL,
API, HTML, Javascript, CSS, and OOP application programming experience
required \- Python, Go, and Node.js experience preferred

To apply for this position please visit
[https://jobs.lever.co/lucid/e2cb9849-f63c-4fdd-b884-78f05414...](https://jobs.lever.co/lucid/e2cb9849-f63c-4fdd-b884-78f05414687c?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=AskHN)

Website: [https://luc.id](https://luc.id) Other career opportunities:
[https://luc.id/careers](https://luc.id/careers)

------
whafro
PathAI | Front-End, Back-end Engineering | Boston, MA | Full-time | VISA,
ONSITE | [https://pathai.com](https://pathai.com)

PathAI is looking for back-end, front-end, and platform engineers to help lead
and expand a platform that is already helping detect cancer faster and more
accurately while paving the way toward personalized medicine.

We're working with a modern stack using Python/Django/Flask/DRF, alongside a
Vue-powered front-end. Services are containerized, and we do our best to have
a great engineering environment alongside our regulatory and compliance
efforts. We're a technology company working within healthcare, not a
healthcare company trying to leverage technology.

We're making some major decisions around the direction of the platform, so
we're especially excited to bring on tech leads, but early- and mid-career
developers who have great software engineering chops can find a great home
here as well.

Work alongside a diverse set of expert technologists, computational
biologists, and computer vision scientists – if you're intellectually curious,
it's an amazing environment to be in.

Check out our open positions at
[https://www.pathai.com/careers/](https://www.pathai.com/careers/).

------
JoinHustle
Hustle | NYC & SF | Senior & Staff Engineers, Data Engineers, Security
Engineers

At Hustle - we empower mission-driven organizations to humanize their
communication through 1:1 text messaging. We work with many Democratic
campaigns and amazing orgs like Planned Parenthood. Over the next 6 months,
we’re we're doubling our team of 12 Engineers and making investments in data
and infrastructure. Our products and services are built end to end in
JavaScript - React & React Native in front of Node.js over Mongo, which
enables you to be as full-stack as you want to be.

We’re hiring for many roles including: -Senior & Staff level Data Engineers in
SF -Fullstack Engineers across all levels in NYC & SF -A Lead Dev Ops Engineer
in NYC or SF -A QA Director in SF -A Senior PM in NYC & SF -Senior Product
Designers in NYC & SF

We value authenticity, diversity, empowerment, impact, and respect. -Read more
about our diversity efforts here-
[https://bit.ly/2mYjFCm](https://bit.ly/2mYjFCm) -Check out our key values
page here -
[https://www.keyvalues.com/hustle](https://www.keyvalues.com/hustle)

Looking to build products with real world impact? Message me at
Kristen@hustle.com to learn more.

------
danielArachnys
ARACHNYS - SENIOR ENGINEERS - LONDON - We use 120TB+ of data coupled with
extraordinary user experience to help banks manage know-your-customer checks
and anti-money laundering (KYC/AML). It's what's perhaps most broken about
banks and we're helping to fix it. Our customers are tier-1 financial
institutions and large multinationals. We are currently looking for Senior
Engineers in London.

We work predominantly with Python, Django, JavaScript, React, and Docker. We
are also moving towards exciting technologies like Go, and GraphQL. Our
infrastructure is backed by Kubernetes, Hadoop, ElasticSearch, Terraform, and
Amazon Web Services. Experience in any of these is a plus but not required,
however, we are looking for strong Python and/or React skills. We have two
projects with over 1k stars on GitHub (one just broke 4k
[https://github.com/arachnys](https://github.com/arachnys)). We're always
looking to open source more.

Our tight-knit team has a can-do mentality and isn't scared to use new tools
when they are the right ones. We have a relentless focus on quality of
delivery.

Drop me a line if any questions.

Email daniel@arachnys.com to apply, linking to your GitHub or some other code
that you think tells a good story about you.

------
kitaroricketts
Slice | Senior Full-stack Engineer | New York, NY | slicelife.com

Slice is the leading technology and marketing platform made exclusively for
local pizzerias, making it super easy to order delicious, authentic local
pizza anywhere, anytime. We serve the $45 billion U.S. pizzeria market in two
ways: by providing a pizza-centric mobile and web ordering experience for
consumers, and by empowering local restaurants with the technology, tools, and
marketing to grow their business, while helping them compete with Big Pizza.
Can you imagine what a small mom and pop pizza shop could achieve with the
resources of Domino’s?

What we're looking for:

-5+ years of experience building commercial software in a modern programming language.

-2+ years of professional experience using Ruby. Experience building web applications and using HTML, CSS, and Javascript.

-Comfortable in Linux/Unix-like environments for development and production.

-History of using solid software development practices and tools such as automated testing, source control, and agile process.

Some additional toppings:

-You love technology and doing cool new things.

-Experience or an interest in Javascript, such as Node.js or Angular.

-Strong understanding of building consumer-facing web software, including shopping experiences and e-commerce.

message me at kitaro@slicelife.com or apply here:
[https://slicelife.com/jobs?gh_jid=129391](https://slicelife.com/jobs?gh_jid=129391)

------
jeffnk
New Knowledge | Multiple Positions | Austin, TX | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://newknowledge.io/](https://newknowledge.io/)

New Knowledge is on a mission to defend public discourse. We build products
that repair online communities, identify manipulation, and help them
communicate more authentically. In a world where social media is being
manipulated on a massive scale, this is no small task. We care about
protecting communities, brands, and companies from being targeted by the
spreading of disinformation. The kind of people who work with us have to be
passionate about that challenge and mission.

Our tech stack: Python, Flask, Javascript, Node, React, Postgres, Kafka,
Jenkins, Docker, Kubernetes, Terraform, Ansible

We are currently recruiting for the following technical positions:
Computational Disinformation Analyst, Lead Software Engineer, Technical
Project Manager, Product Manager, Senior Software Engineer, Dev Ops Engineer,
Automation Engineer, Full Stack Engineer, Senior Data Engineer, Data Engineer,
and Junior Machine Learning Engineer.

We are also hiring for these non-technical positions: VP of Finance, Head of
Sales, Lead Recruiter, and Business Development Director.

You can view more information and apply to these roles at
[https://newknowledge.io/careers/](https://newknowledge.io/careers/)

If you have any questions about a position, the company, or the hiring process
you can email me here: jeff (at) newknowledge (dot) io and mention "Hacker
News" in the subject line.

------
mhluongo
Fold, Keep | San Francisco, CA; Atlanta, GA | Software Engineer | ONSITE &
REMOTE | Full-time | $100k-180k with equity

We are a cryptocurrency production studio backed by a number of well-known
investors in the space. We have opportunities across both of our products.

On our payment product, Fold ([https://foldapp.com](https://foldapp.com)),
we're working to implement Lightning and build a cross-currency checkout
process. We’d love to hear from any Docker + Kubernetes or Django experts out
there.

Keep ([https://keep.network](https://keep.network)) is a new project built on
Ethereum that adds a privacy layer to public blockchains. Check out this video
of our tech lead, Antonio, speaking at a recent blockchain event:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uDMBzYxnqw&t=5244](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uDMBzYxnqw&t=5244)

Crypto, Python, Clojure, or Go experience are great, but a critical eye and
willingness to master new technologies are the real requirements. We embrace
remote work, and our team hails from all over.

If you are looking for the right opportunity to break into the cryptocurrency
space, email work at foldapp.com.

~~~
carlosLM
How can I apply for this job? do you've an email or site where I can send you
my resume? thanks

------
boyd
One Codex (YC S14) | San Francisco (Mission) | Software + Scientist Roles |
Full-time (ONSITE) | [https://www.onecodex.com](https://www.onecodex.com)

One Codex is a platform for microbial genomics. We are a technical,
experienced (and profitable!) team working on meaningful problems that range
from infectious disease diagnostics to outbreak epidemiology to improving our
understanding of the microbiome. We work with top researchers, medical
institutions, and biotechs, and have processed samples from all seven
continents (and space!).

We're currently looking for engineers across multiple positions, including
both those who are backend- and frontend-leaning. Our stack includes Python,
Rust, and ES6 Javascript, and we write everything from D3 visualizations to
low-level bioinformatics algorithms. We are also hiring for a microbial
genomics scientist position.

Challenges include: (1) developing novel algorithms for analyzing complex
microbial communities; (2) working with terabytes of genomic data; (3)
building scientifically reproducible analyses suitable for both research and
the clinic; and (4) supporting scientists and developers building on our
platform with extensible APIs.

We are based in San Francisco and offer a competitive salary, meaningful
above-market equity, and the chance to be an early employee in a well-
positioned startup. Benefits include full medical, dental, and vision
coverage, a flexible vacation policy and relocation assistance if moving to
the Bay Area.

Please apply here: [https://jobs.onecodex.com/](https://jobs.onecodex.com/)

------
UdacityTalent
Udacity| Mountain View, CA |Contract | ONSITE (remote is a possibility)

Content Developer, Android (Contract)

Udacity's mission is to democratize education. We're an online learning
platform offering groundbreaking education in fields such as artificial
intelligence, machine learning, robotics, virtual reality, and more. Focused
on self-empowerment through learning, Udacity is making innovative
technologies such as self-driving cars available to a global community of
aspiring technologists, while also enabling learners at all levels to skill up
with essentials like programming, web and app development. Udacity is looking
for people to join our Learning Products team. If you love a challenge, and
truly want to make a difference in the world, read on!

As a Content Developer, you will build and improve the learning experience for
thousands of students enrolled in our Mobile Developer programs, including the
Android Nanodegree program, and you’ll play a key role in designing, building
and implementing new mobile development programs in areas like design patterns
and Kotlin.

Apply here:
[https://www.udacity.com/jobs/4004212002](https://www.udacity.com/jobs/4004212002)

------
Zurvan
FundThrough | Principal Engineer / Architect | Toronto, ON | Fulltime, ONSITE
preferred, remote maybe

The Company

We are a FinTech startup that just raised our Series A. We work with small
businesses to help them take control of their cashflow.

We value experimentation, data and results over fixed plans and process. We're
open to cutting edge technology when it's appropriate, or safe well-known
technology when it's better.

The Role

We want someone who can take ownership of our system architecture, mentor our
senior developers, and help us build a high quality application (along with
all the infrastructure and things around it).

Responsibilities will include:

* defining (with the head of engineering) our architectural vision and creating a plan to get from here to there. This includes what technology we should be using

* implementing the non-functional things we need to support the application (logging, observability, deployment, etc)

* mentoring our engineering leads and helping them continue to level up their technical skills

Stack as of today: Ruby on Rails, Angular, Heroku

What we're looking for: Someone with 10+ years of experience as a developer,
who is on (and wants to stay on) a technical career path. You've worked in a
startup, or built something from scratch in a big company. You understand
what's required to have good software beyond features, and love to build it.

Contact me at matt+hnews@fundthrough.com for more details. This role is new,
and not yet posted.

------
mmelin
Wonder | Full-stack Software Engineer(s) | New York City (NYC) | ONSITE |
[https://askwonder.com](https://askwonder.com)

Wonder is a new kind of knowledge service that makes your brain scalable. We
provide instant access to the intellect and fact-finding skills of a
distributed network of analysts around the world. We enable anyone - from
individuals up to Fortune 500s - to gain strategic knowledge when they need it
most.

We are looking for senior software engineers to join us in our beautiful
office in Manhattan to help make the product and the organization that goes
along with it.

We're a team of twelve engineers today but we expect to grow into a household
name in NYC tech over the next few years and want your help to get there!

You'll be an integral part of a startup with real traction, helping to scale
both the product and your fellow colleagues. We care about building a diverse
engineering organization and supporting each others' professional development.

For engineering, we expect you to have at least a few years of professional
experience including some experience with Node and/or React and an interest in
working across the stack to build web applications.

Current stack: Node.js, Postgres, MongoDB, Heroku/AWS

Please use this link to apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/ae00c78f-7a92-4902-b804-bd48...](https://jobs.lever.co/askwonder/ae00c78f-7a92-4902-b804-bd48afb09d0a?lever-
source=hn)

Unfortunately we are unable to sponsor new visas at this time.

------
paul_redman-bms
BookMyScan | [https://bookmyscan.co.uk](https://bookmyscan.co.uk) | Cambridge
/ London, UK | REMOTE (Europe) | Full-time | Python/Django/PostgreSQL | Senior
Full Stack Developer | £40-£50k

I am the CTO at BookMyScan, and we develop online booking systems for
diagnostic scans. We have a number of exciting opportunities, and therefore
need to expand the development team.

I am looking for my first developer, reporting directly to me. We are using
Python, Django and PostgreSQL on the back-end, Javascript and jQuery on the
front-end, all deployed on AWS. As the first developer in a start-up, you will
be involved with all aspects of the development process: specification,
development, testing, release, support.

Ideally, the developer would work core-hours of 10-4.30 (UK time), with a
brief stand-up at 10 each day. I have grown development teams successfully in
previous start-ups, but I am still open to ideas for improvements.

Interview process consists of: short coding test (should take no more than 1
hour); 30-minute remote interview; 60-minute remote or face-to-face interview,
depending on location. I have hired successfully from Hacker News before.

We have ambitious plans to grow quickly in an environment where data is
sensitive, so any experience of scaling, security and robustness would be
helpful. Any experience of start-ups and medical information systems would
also be useful, but is not essential.

Please apply by sending your C.V. to me, with a short paragraph about why you
would be a good fit for the role. Feel free to contact me with any questions.
paul.redman at bookmyscan etc.

------
gedmark
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card

Four billion people do not have access to the internet. Astranis is going to
change that. We are building the next generation of smaller, lower-cost
telecommunications satellites to bring the world online.

Join us and work with top engineers who have flown things in space before. We
are a well-funded team that moves fast.

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Embedded software -- write mission critical software that runs the spacecraft. Should have experience with microcontroller driver-level code and basic PCB design.

* Electrical -- PCB design, layout, bringup, test. Bonus: experience with fault-tolerant electronics, power systems, or high speed digital design

* Power electronics -- Design ~2 kW satellite power systems, including solar arrays and electronics for power regulation and distribution

* Fault tolerant systems -- Design fault tolerant electronics for operating in a radiation environment

* Aerospace/controls -- implement solutions to 6 DOF, non-linear control problems. Experience with spacecraft controls is a plus but not required.

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range designing and implementing RF systems at microwave frequencies, including LNAs and power amplifiers

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores

Please check out our postings here--
[https://jobs.lever.co/astranis](https://jobs.lever.co/astranis)

------
afhall
Deep 6 AI ([https://deep6.ai](https://deep6.ai)) | Pasadena, CA | Platform
Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

Deep 6 AI is a fast-growing, venture-backed artificial intelligence startup
focused on healthcare analytics. Our software helps researchers find patients
for clinical trials faster, providing access to potential life-saving cures
for those in need.

We are looking for an experienced platform engineer who wants to play a big
role in building our AI platform. In this role, you will work with our
clients, data analytics team, and backend engineers to integrate customer data
at scale with our product infrastructure. You will also lead the direction of
the ETL architecture and ensure its quality, performance, and reliability.

What's in for you?

The chance to build awesome AI software that helps save lives!

By joining us now, you will enjoy competitive compensation, a fun work
environment in Old Town Pasadena with a bunch of really smart people, and
early equity in a fast-growing tech company.

To learn more about this position, please visit
[https://deep6.ai/careers/platform-
engineer/](https://deep6.ai/careers/platform-engineer/) or email us at
careers@deep6.ai

------
cecammiade
Reio | Full-Stack Engineer | London, UK, onsite | Full-time |

REIO is a seed funded company building HR/Payroll software for UK small to
medium size businesses.

Looking for an engineer to join our team as employee #3. Our tech stack is
predominantly Python, Django, React, and we are on AWS. We are a close team,
work hard but also have a lot of fun. You’ll get a chance to shape the
direction of the company.

Send me an email if you are interested or have any questions,
charles@reiohr.com

~~~
atomicnumber1
Hi charles, Any chance for freshers?

------
bryanlarsen
Exocortex / Clara.io / ThreeKit | 3D, FrontEnd and DevOps Developers | Ottawa,
ON, Canada | Full-Time | Onsite

Our software has been used on hundreds of websites, video games, and films.
Our tech was featured in the recently-released Star Wars: The Last Jedi (2017)
by our client, Industrial Light and Magic (we’ve even been on the long list
for Academy Awards).

Based in beautiful downtown Ottawa, minutes from Parliament Hill, we’re a
fast-growing company spearheading the booming 3D configuration-for-ecommerce
market, with dozens of international clients from an eclectic blend of
industries — from savvy startups to Fortune 500 enterprises.

    
    
        3D Software Developer - https://ca.indeed.com/viewjob?t=3d+software+developer&jk=5f55c9c44ad120e3&_ga=2.126759565.1294471839.1533143195-542033913.1510601103
        DevOps Software Engineer - https://ca.indeed.com/viewjob?t=devops+software+engineer&jk=30ba617660a7ef73&_ga=2.156127675.1294471839.1533143195-542033913.1510601103
        Front End Web Developer - https://ca.indeed.com/viewjob?t=front+end+web+developer&jk=ed0e4405b708c328&_ga=2.156127675.1294471839.1533143195-542033913.1510601103

------
DentalWings
Dental Wings | Montreal (CA), Berlin, Chemnitz (GER), Lyon (FR) | ONSITE |
Various engineering roles | Full-time

* About us *

Dental Wings was founded in 2007 and is a fast-growing international company
active in the dynamic field of dental CAD/CAM technologies.

Our main activities cover design (CAD) and diagnostic software development
(guided surgery), scanning hardware development, scanning equipment
manufacturing, customer support, sales, marketing, logistics, and
administration. Our products are sold and used in over 50 countries.

Our mission is to help our customers improve the lives of millions of dental
patients worldwide!

* Our team *

Our team fosters an environment of honesty, trust, and openess. We strive to
grow, learn, improve and innovate as individuals and as a company. We do our
utmost to support our colleagues, emphasize communication and value a good
work-life balance.

We use SCRUM and Kanban methods. Our tool stack involves Redmine, Slack, Git,
Eclipse, JavaFX, JOGL, Gerrit, Jenkins, JUnit and Sonar.

* Open positions *

[http://www.dentalwings.com/company/careers/](http://www.dentalwings.com/company/careers/)

\- Java CAD/CAM and C++ software engineers (Berlin, Chemnitz, Montreal)

\- Web App and Tech Support developer, Assembler technician (Montreal, Lyon)

------
vimarshk
Okta | SF, Toronto, Seattle, London | Full-time, On Site Okta is a company
which provides secure connections between the people and technology. We are
builders and owners. We believe we are solving some extremely big problems.
Join a group of amazing humans who thrive on making customers—and each
other—successful.

Why work at Okta? We believe that work is a never-ending process of learning
and iteration. We work on extremely complex problems. We work on products that
make millions of people's work lives better. We're funded by the industry's
most respected investors.

Benefits: Happy hours, Ping pong, Lounges, Food, Global offices, HQ in San
Francisco's bustling SOMA district, HQ South in San Jose, Competitive salary,
Stock options, Flexible time off, Weekly All-Hands, Hackathons and Volunteer
events.

These are some of the ideas we live by: Confront the hard problems and solve
them. Don't bullshit people. Protect the customer. Think bigger. Make it work.
Never stop.

Please visit:
[https://www.okta.com/company/careers/](https://www.okta.com/company/careers/)
for all open positions and email: vimarsh.karbhari@okta.com

------
cal5k
Newton | Finance & Operations Coordinator | Toronto, Canada | Full-time | $50k
- $60k | [https://www.newton.co](https://www.newton.co)

Newton is Canada's first commission-free crypto trading platform. Our ultimate
mission is to make it easy to trade anything for anything else (gold ->
crypto, crypto -> stocks, etc.)

## Finance and Operations Coordinator

As a Finance & Operations Coordinator, you'll get the opportunity to take on
multiple responsibilities in a fast-growing company. Your day-to-day might
include:

\- Making sure that payments to/from suppliers and customers are accurate and
on-time

\- Reconciling bank statements with our internal account system

\- Providing support to customers experiencing problems getting onboarded with
our app

\- Handling payroll and expenses

\- Organizing events

\- ... and pretty much whatever else is required. This is a startup!

The ideal candidate will have:

\- An undergraduate degree in accounting

\- Minimum 1 year of related work experience

\- A strong desire to take on more responsibility and deliver

\- A commitment to getting things done, no matter how long it takes

Apply today! [https://angel.co/newton-10/jobs/404091-finance-operations-
co...](https://angel.co/newton-10/jobs/404091-finance-operations-coordinator)

------
lisasburke1
Center for Clinical Data Science | Multiple Roles | Boston, MA | Onsite |
Full-Time | Competitive Salaries | Sponsor Visas Machine learning is on the
verge of transforming healthcare, and the MGH & BWH Center for Clinical Data
Science (CCDS) is at the forefront of this revolution. We are a fast-paced
startup embedded in two of the nation’s leading research hospitals, backed by
industry partners like Nvidia, GE Healthcare and Nuance. We have access to
millions of medical records, an on-prem GPU cluster, and a top-tier team from
industry and academia. We work closely with clinicians to solve critical
problems in patient care – our goal is to make real products that make a real
difference in healthcare. Our tech stack includes Tensorflow, Python + Flask,
React + Redux, RabbitMQ, Postges, and Redis We’re hiring at all levels of
seniority for a variety of roles including front-end SWE, full-stack SWE,
machine learning engineer, and machine learning scientist. For more details,
see ([https://www.ccds.io/join-us/](https://www.ccds.io/join-us/)).

------
rkrzr
Channable - [https://www.channable.com](https://www.channable.com) | Utrecht,
The Netherlands | ONSITE

Channable is a data feed management company that connects ecommerce companies
to all big online marketing channels (marketplaces, price comparison sites
etc.) We also optimize and synchronize product data, offers, and orders on
various platforms.

We currently have four open positions:

\- Frontend Developer [1]

\- DevOps Automation Engineer [2]

\- API Integrations specialist [3]

Our Stack includes: Python (Flask), Haskell, Scala (Apache Spark), PostgreSQL,
Redis, HDFS, Ansible, Terraform, Ember.js

We process hundreds of millions of products per day and offer technically
interesting and challenging work. We are looking for a highly motivated and
skilled engineers to join our team in the center of Utrecht.

See [https://www.channable.com/jobs/](https://www.channable.com/jobs/) for a
detailed job description.

[1] [https://www.channable.com/career/frontend-
developer-24-40-hw...](https://www.channable.com/career/frontend-
developer-24-40-hwk/)

[2] [https://www.channable.com/career/devops-automation-
engineer/](https://www.channable.com/career/devops-automation-engineer/)

[3] [https://www.channable.com/career/integrations-
specialist-2/](https://www.channable.com/career/integrations-specialist-2/)

------
kylemh
AutoGravity | Automative FinTech | Irvine, CA | FULL-TIME ONSITE | Senior
Software Engineer (React)

Who We Are:
[https://www.autogravity.com/about](https://www.autogravity.com/about)

What We Offer: Competitive salary, and industry-leading benefits including:
100% paid health/vision/dental insurance for employee and eligible dependents,
discretionary unlimited PTO, 401k w/ match, company equipment, gym, and $5,000
educational reimbursement.

Technologies You Will Use: React, Redux, Jest, Node, Webpack, Sass, Cypress,
and Sentry.

What You'll Be Doing:

\-- Design and build new features for our Web app to enable delightful user
experiences

\-- Improve our code quality through writing unit tests, automated integration
tests, and a top-rate code review process

\-- Share technical solutions and product ideas through design review, paired
programming, and technical discussions

\-- Work seamlessly in an agile environment with product managers and
designers to understand end-user requirements, formulate use cases, and
implement pragmatic and effective technical solutions

Posting: [https://grnh.se/t0k82f1](https://grnh.se/t0k82f1)

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK; now also Downtown LA, California)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, in our beautiful office in St. Katharine Docks. If our US
location tickles your fancy, you get to help setting up a brand new office
too.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly in Python, Erlang (being
replaced with C++) and Javascript for React, relying heavily on asynchronous
programming techniques. We use REST where we can. Life at Smarkets circles
around people, version control, configuration management and automation. We
can - and do - deploy to production several times a day.

Our entire production is in AWS. In fact, Smarkets was the first gambling
operator under the Maltese regulator to get permission to run everything in
the cloud. We push the envelope where needed and educate auditors when
necessary.

We are looking for engineering talent in the following roles:

    
    
      * [Senior] Front-end Engineer - React; London & LA
      * Data Engineer; London
      * Senior Backend Engineer; London
      * Low-Latency C++ Engineer; London
      * Generalist Software Engineer; London & LA
      * Senior Security Engineer; London
      * [Senior] Mobile Developer; LA
    

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at [https://smarkets.com/careers/](https://smarkets.com/careers/) .

------
manoa
Envoy | All types of software engineering and product jobs | San Francisco, CA
and distributed | Full-time | [https://envoy.com](https://envoy.com)

You've seen our visitor registration kiosk everywhere. We're on a mission to
create the office of the future and visitor management is just the beginning.
We’re building a world where you know instantly when packages are delivered;
where your office unlocks securely and automatically when you arrive; where
you can book a meeting room simply by walking through the door.

We have 1/2 of our 40 person engineering team working full-time remotely with
the rest in SF HQ. Continental US time zones are preferred so we can easily
collaborate. Here's apost about how we do the distributed team thing:
[https://envoy.engineering/building-our-remote-distributed-
en...](https://envoy.engineering/building-our-remote-distributed-engineering-
culture-2cfe9721ab4b)

Our stack is built on Ruby&Rails, PostgreSQL, Redis, Elixir, JavaScript
(Ember, React Native), Swift, and a few more things. We’re currently hosted on
Heroku with some AWS and are reevaluating as we scale.

We value being a top-notch organization with a strong engineering-driven
culture, and have the same high standards with our code, systems, and people.
We value learning and growth (and not being bored) and hire diverse, well-
rounded, communicative people we can envision being friends with and trusting.

You can get more info on our jobs page
[https://envoy.com/jobs/](https://envoy.com/jobs/) Or just apply to
[https://goo.gl/GEy3JE](https://goo.gl/GEy3JE) and we’ll make sure to get back
to you.

------
Circeberman
Compound | San Francisco, CA | Sr. Software Engineer

Compound ([https://compound.finance/](https://compound.finance/)) is an open-
source protocol for algorithmic, efficient Money Markets on the Ethereum
blockchain. We're building a world-class team and would like you to join us
and rebuild finance from the ground up.

To make it easy for you to gain technical insight, here's our whitepaper:
)[https://compound.finance/documents/Compound.Whitepaper.v03-a...](https://compound.finance/documents/Compound.Whitepaper.v03-a457878fa6c97a53d81c275f867982f3.pdf?vsn=d))

Everything we do is open to the outside world V1 of the protocol on GitHub.
The protocol set for release in late September is in the worksand will be open
at that time.

 _We are not an ICO platform_ We are a team of 6 _We are a well funded (8.2M)
seed stage company_ Our goal is to create financial infrastructure that will
be used for the next hundred years.

As a Sr. Software engineer at Compound you will be part of a small team which
builds smart contracts, back-end services, third-party platform tools and
front-end interfaces and more. We do not require experience with our stack but
experience and interest is a must.

Full description and where to apply:
([https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/compoundfinance/view...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/compoundfinance/view/P_AAAAAAEAAADNqnAIcVKI5f))

If you are just curious or actively interested in finding out more about
Compound we'd love to tell you more.

Emily | People Lead | Compound

------
rwain
Omada Health | San Francisco, CA | Rails/React, DevOps, data engineers | H1B
Transfers OK | ONSITE Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to
make healthy behavior change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for
Rails/React, DevOps and data engineers to join our growing engineering team.

You'll be helping expand our product offering to help individuals control type
2 diabetes and hypertension (Press release:
[https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-
health...](https://www.omadahealth.com/press/press-release-omada-health-adds-
new-programs-fortype-2-diabetes-and-hypertension-self-management))

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

Software Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162609)

Senior Software Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1162607)

Platform (DevOps) Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1069795](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1069795)

Senior Data Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1205826](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/1205826)

------
admc
Buoyant | San Francisco | Full Time |
[https://jobs.lever.co/buoyant](https://jobs.lever.co/buoyant)

Buoyant builds open source, mission critical service mesh software (e.g.
[https://linkerd.io](https://linkerd.io)) that powers the production infra of
companies around the world. Our mission is to democratize reliability and
security in an increasingly complex system infrastructure landscape, by giving
everyone the power to write safe, reliable software--not just the big tech
companies. We are Series A funded with a small engineering team and a modern
tech stack (Go, Rust, Scala, React, Kubernetes, etc). We have strong values, a
dynamic, diverse team, and awesome investors (Benchmark, SV Angel). Come help
us build a company we can be proud of!

Positions:

Software Engineer, Full Stack -
[https://jobs.lever.co/buoyant/7e3b072c-1204-4e5f-ae57-100892...](https://jobs.lever.co/buoyant/7e3b072c-1204-4e5f-ae57-100892b1d564)

Software Engineer, Tools and Performance -
[https://jobs.lever.co/buoyant/01011edf-e9c8-446a-9fbe-4a8786...](https://jobs.lever.co/buoyant/01011edf-e9c8-446a-9fbe-4a87865b109c)

Software Engineer, Systems -
[https://jobs.lever.co/buoyant/7a64f7d1-6fea-40b1-ba52-5ab448...](https://jobs.lever.co/buoyant/7a64f7d1-6fea-40b1-ba52-5ab44802c5f6)

Software Engineer, Developer Advocate & Evangelist -
[https://jobs.lever.co/buoyant/2a638b1d-665d-48e8-b0bb-8d661a...](https://jobs.lever.co/buoyant/2a638b1d-665d-48e8-b0bb-8d661acbaaef)

------
daemonl
ECAL | Backend & Frontend Devs | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://ecal.com/](https://ecal.com/)

Join our small, high performing team as we split our monolith to micro-
services.

\- Backend developer: familiar with complied languages and database
constraints.

\- Frontend developer: we like React/Redux, but it would be your stack to own.
[https://www.seek.com.au/job/36803616](https://www.seek.com.au/job/36803616)

Apply to damien@ecal.com

ECAL is a calendar management company, we allow clients such as the English
Premier League, Ticketek and MLS to publish calendars into subscriber's
calendars via ICS, and Google and Microsoft APIs.

Current stack: PHP (zend-ish), Mongo, EC2

New stack: Docker, ECS, then the 'best tool for the job', so far we have added
Go for network heavy things, Python for Spark and Ops, a little Node, Postgres
for the data, React on the front.

I'm hiring for people I can trust, who can take an idea and make it work
whilst collaborating with the team on micro-service contract design, testing,
and 'best practices' within each service. Strong opinions, loosely held etc.

These are not entry-level positions, but we aren't looking for 'ninjas'
either. We are more interested in what you can do with us than what you have
done in the past.

We are looking for the best candidate for the position, you will be considered
based on your skill and passion for programming, not your race, religion,
gender, age, sexuality, political leanings, eye colour, opinions on cubism or
the oxford comma, or anything else not related to programming.

------
stmw
Commure, Inc. | San Francisco, CA | Rust Engineer | Fulltime | ONSITE

We are a stealth startup working to fix the software doctors use. If you have
seen what physicians have to put up with, it's a bad version of the 90s, and
makes medical care worse and more expensive for everyone. We are a group of
previously successful engineers and entrepreneurs (MIT, Dartmouth, Datapower,
Stripe, Salesforce, etc) and senior doctors (Johns Hopkins, UCSF, etc) who are
determined to finally fix this. Compensation: market salary & equity -- we are
well funded.

Stack: includes Rust, React and Node. In addition to building our back end in
Rust, we are also be solving some very interesting problems in the areas of
data processing, APIs, UX frameworks and fine-grained application security.

Please email jobs@commure.com and mention "[rusthn]" in the subject line.
Other positions available (Senior Front End Engineer, Senior Security
Engineer), but please use [fehn] or [sehn] in subject line.

Locations: San Francisco, Montreal or Boston; sorry, no distributed/remote
option at the moment.

------
ynnak
Cognii | Boston, MA or remote

    
    
      2018-2022 Leading vendor for AI market in education - Technavio
      EdTech Innovation of the Year Awards Winner - MassTLC, Reimagine Education
      An AI personal assistant bot with traction - VentureBeat
    

Cognii is transforming online education with conversational AI technology.
Cognii Virtual Learning Assistant is a chatbot tutor that assesses students'
learning and guides them towards mastery. We are looking for entrepreneurial
candidates in the following areas:

1\. AI and NLP Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - information extraction
    

2\. System Architect

    
    
      - Design a scalable web service
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails
    

3\. Mobile App Developer

    
    
      - iOS/Android development
      - UX design, API integration experience
    

Join us to participate in our growth, advance your career and get rewarded
with generous stock options. Please send your application and resume to
jobs@cognii.com

------
oisinmulvihill
Unmortgage | London, United Kingdom | Frontend, Backend & Data Engineers (all
Senior) | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://unmortgage.com](https://unmortgage.com)

Millions of people are stuck in the rent trap, with no way to own a home. At
Unmortgage we are reinventing what it means to own, and buy a home.

We are taking the old, manual, painful process of buying a home and dragging
it into the 21st century. As we buy the home with our customers instead of the
banks, we have the flexibility to build a product that actually works for real
people!

We are looking for people to join us as a small, well funded early stage
company and help us grow on this journey to home 1200 people in the next 2
years

We work in a Agile (XP+TDD) team in Angel, London. The Stack is React, Python
running on Kubernetes in Google Cloud. Everyone gets their hands dirty and
there are no silos allowed.

I'm the CTO and would love to hear from passionate developers who believe in
making a difference. Please contact me on oisin@unmortgage.com

------
transcriptic
Transcriptic (YC W15) | Backend, full-stack engineers | Menlo Park, CA |
[https://transcriptic.com](https://transcriptic.com) | FULL TIME; ONSITE

Transcriptic is turning biology into an information science by creating a
fully automated cloud wet lab. Biologists anywhere can submit and run
experiments over the internet on-demand and without investing up-front in a
lab facility.

The Transcriptic Common Lab Environment (TCLE) takes Autoprotocol
([http://autoprotocol.org/](http://autoprotocol.org/)), a high-level JSON
description of a biological protocol, and executes it on our custom-built
robotic workcells. The protocols we handle routinely involve solving
constraint programming models with thousands of variables and constraints in
order to find a plan that fulfills the scientist's biological intent.

Scientists manage their experiments through our web application or via our
API. We provide a single platform that controls scientific devices from many
vendors, and an interface to control our automated labs.

Backend engineer:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1092746](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1092746)

Full-stack engineer:
[https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1236117](https://www.transcriptic.com/hiring/?gh_jid=1236117)

Tech stack includes: Linux, Scala, RabbitMQ, Rails, Typescript, React,
Ansible, Postgres

Benefits include: full medical/dental/vision insurance; catered lunch and
dinner, and a fully stocked kitchen; flexible vacation policy (no maximum,
only a minimum); 401(k) with matching; gym and commuter reimbursement; and
education reimbursement up to $3,000/year.

------
erikgrinaker
Sanity.io | Backend Engineer, Go programmer | Oslo, Norway | Full-time | VISA,
ONSITE | [https://sanity.io](https://sanity.io)

Sanity.io is a startup building world-leading cloud-based content
infrastructure at enterprise scale. Basically we provide a global, real time
structured content database with powerful query capabilities and an open
source framework to build highly customized content management interfaces on
top of it.

We are looking for an experienced programmer to join the team developing our
core document management layer. It supports deep queries in (optionally)
schema-less data sets, fine-grained access control, real-time collaborative
editing of rich data structures and scales to millions of documents. All our
performance-critical subsystems are written in Go, with some line-of-business
systems implemented in JavaScript/Node.

The work involves growing the capabilities and performance of our document
query systems, real-time pipelines and maturing our ability to distribute
these capabilities globally in a transparent manner.

We offer:

\- Competitive salary, stock options

\- Flexible work hours, open to periods of remoting

\- A tight, friendly team with an awesome play- and work ethic

\- Base in the second happiest country in the world (Norway), in one of
Europe's fastest growing cities (Oslo) ticking all the boxes when it comes to
arts, nightlife, and the great outdoors. (And everyone speaks English!)

\- Awesome social benefits as mandated by Norwegian law including child
benefits, paid parental leave, universal healthcare, four weeks of vacation

Read more: [https://www.sanity.io/blog/hiring-backend-
engineer](https://www.sanity.io/blog/hiring-backend-engineer)

------
xhrpost
Summer | Full Stack | New York, NY (NYC) | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.meetsummer.org](https://www.meetsummer.org) Summer is a startup
committed to helping student loan borrowers track their loans and identify the
best repayment options based on their unique financial situation. Our platform
provides essential resources including a personalized loan payment dashboard,
payment notifications, student loan policy updates, and customized repayment
plans. Through our sophisticated algorithm, we can save borrowers thousands of
dollars and hours of headache by helping them through the process each step of
the way. Summer is based in NYC and is quickly scaling to help borrowers
across the country after launching at Yale University in 2017.

Tech stack: Node, PostgreSQL, React, Redux

Apply directly:
[https://www.meetsummer.org/careers/](https://www.meetsummer.org/careers/)

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[https://www.freeagent.com](https://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and small businesses be more successful by
putting them in control of their company finances.

We have built an award-winning online accounting product that offers full end-
to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
65,000 paying customers and strong YoY growth. Our NPS is off the charts (71!)
- customers love what we do!

We're a growing team of over 130 people and the majority of our team are based
in Edinburgh, but we have staff distributed across the UK. If you want to help
us make small businesses awesome at doing their finances, we have great
opportunities in our product and engineering team. Our stack is currently
Ruby/Rails, JavaScript, React.js, MySQL, RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch, SmartOS.

We on a growth push and have lots of opportunities in Engineering. We’re
looking for full-stack engineers, front-end specialists and experienced
engineering managers.

We like to work with people who show initiative and continually seek to
improve themselves, their teammates, and our codebase. Our engineering teams
are small and cross functional, enjoying a great degree of responsibility. We
invest in our platform (code health, scalability, security) as well as working
on improving and adding new features that help our customers.

You can apply directly via the website –
[https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers](https://www.freeagent.com/company/careers)
– or feel free to get in touch with me directly: olly [at] freeagent [dot]
com.

(We are looking for UK-based full-time staff only right now)

------
ciaospellegrino
Smartcar | Multiple Roles | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE | Full-time and
internships | [https://www.smartcar.com](https://www.smartcar.com)

Smartcar is empowering developers to build the mobility experiences of the
future. We're a Series A startup, backed by a16z and NEA.

We've got a great team here in Mountain View, passionate about building the
layer between connected vehicles and developers. Smartcar is a connected car
developer platform - we enable mobile and web apps to communicate with
connected vehicles across brands in a single engineering effort. Using REST
APIS, devs can pull data from (like location) and send commands (like lock
doors) to vehicles.

We're seeking engineers and business leads to build out our platform, improve
our product and reach developers across the United States. Come join us!

Apply at: [https://www.smartcar.com/careers](https://www.smartcar.com/careers)

~~~
bourreta
Submitted an app for internship!

------
loaneco_recruit
Loan Ecosystem Online | NYC | Full-Stack Developer | Full-Time | Onsite |
100k-130k | [https://loaneco.net/](https://loaneco.net/)

Loan Ecosystem Online is a platform that is transforming the way middle market
loans are bought and sold. The platform drives efficiency into the currently
outdated middle market loan syndication process, bringing liquidity and
transparency to a traditionally opaque practice while also increasing
accessibility by broadening the purchaser base.

Our current stack is Ruby on Rails, AngularJS/Angular Hybrid, PostgreSQL,
Redis, AWS, Docker, and we constantly re-evaluate new ideas as we scale. You
will be working closely alongside our founder and CEO, and be a part of the
core team that shapes the company as we grow.

Apply her [https://angel.co/l/28JSu2](https://angel.co/l/28JSu2) or email your
resume to me at neil@loaneco.net

------
zandor
HUNT Cloud, NTNU | Software Engineer (SWE), Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) |
Trondheim, Norway | INTERNS | ONSITE only |
[https://www.ntnu.edu/huntgenes/hunt-
cloud/about](https://www.ntnu.edu/huntgenes/hunt-cloud/about) HUNT Cloud
delivers digital infrastructure to academic institutions focusing on
biomedical research, such as large scale genome studies.

We believe it should be a simple thing for researchers to get flexible,
elegant and secure computing environments to store, access and extract
knowledge from sensitive data.

You will work together with a small, competitive team. We do everything from
core infrastructure and unboxing bare metal to guiding researchers towards
workflow magic. We write and use open source tools and code.

Stack: Python, R, Singularity, Docker, Kubernetes, OpenStack, Ceph, Ansible,
Juju, MAAS.

If you’re interested or want to talk, give us a shout at cloud@hunt.ntnu.no

------
jleahy
XTX Markets | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.xtxmarkets.com/](https://www.xtxmarkets.com/)

London-based XTX Markets is looking to expand its low-latency C++ team. We
have hundreds of Linux servers located at tens of financial exchanges around
the world, and we design / build / maintain the entire software stack which
runs on them. We're not serving up adverts, or worrying about user acquisition
metrics, or building software for a faceless third party - everything we build
is for our own use, and we use what we build to trade over 150 billion dollars
worth of assets every day, all in a completely automated manner. You should be
familiar with modern C++, interested in pushing hardware to its limits, and
not afraid of mathematical formulae. No prior financial experience is
necessary - we're happy to teach you that part.

careers@xtxmarkets.com

------
Brunofromprodo
Prodo.AI | London, UK | Full-time | Permanent | ONSITE

Humans spend too much time writing code for machines. We make machines write
code for humans.

Prodo.AI is continuously hiring passionate people to solve hard problems,
ranging from Software Development UX/UI to Machine Learning for Programming.
For this month however, we'll be primarily focusing our recruitment efforts on
2 specific roles:

1) Javascript developers with 3+ years of front-end web experience to work on
our serverless product stack (React, Redux, Firebase, TypeScript…) - see
[https://prodo.ai/dev](https://prodo.ai/dev)

2) Senior ML research scientists (PhD in relevant field required) to work on
the modelling side, typically using PyTorch for prototyping — see
[https://prodo.ai/research](https://prodo.ai/research)

Why us?

\- work with smart machines and nice people

\- inclusive and empowering working environment

\- close synergy between research and engineering

\- support and mentorship from experts

\- safe place to learn and experiment without blame

\- generous compensation, salary and equity

\- spacious office in the heart of London

We will do our best to respond promptly to candidates that email us at
jobs@prodo.ai with:

\- a choice of role in the subject line (“Product Developer” or “Research
Scientist”)

\- a CV attached, or a link to a homepage or LinkedIn profile

\- current location (or visa status for relocation if you’re not already in
the UK)

Feel free to tell us a bit more about you in your email, but no need to write
a long cover letter (we usually discuss motivations over the phone during the
first interview).

------
pedrofranceschi
Brex (brex.com) | San Francisco, CA | On-site only | Full-time | Visa

What we bring:

\- An environment where it matters to make the right design decisions the
first time. "Move fast and break things" doesn't really work for the type of
system that we build. We take less technical debt than other companies.

\- At Brex, engineers make the product decisions with input from business
people, instead of business / product people making decisions with input from
engineers

\- We'd rather have one strong, well-compensated engineer instead of having 5
mediocre engineers. Our customers are fine with fewer features, but are not ok
with broken features.

\- Small, accountable and autonomous teams of amazing people, eager to learn,
teach and constantly improve our way of working.

\- We believe that great individual contributors generate as much (or more!)
value as engineering managers, and we compensate them accordingly.

What you'll bring:

\- Exceptional technical background.

\- Strong sense of ownership and accountability for what you're building. What
you build today will be the foundation for dozens of other systems in the
future.

\- Frankness on discussing technical matters. If you disagree with how things
are being done, we encourage you to speak up. You can attack an idea without
attacking the person behind it.

\- Passion for code. We love people that take pride in and love programming,
especially if they've done so since a very young age.

\- Experience in Haskell, Scala, Functional Programming, Elixir or F# is a
plus

Does Brex sound like home? We'd love to meet you:
[https://jobs.lever.co/brex/befd063b-976e-4bb1-835f-e4564dee4...](https://jobs.lever.co/brex/befd063b-976e-4bb1-835f-e4564dee4670)

~~~
ishanr
What do you guys actually do...

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera | Solutions Architect - Federal | Denver, CO | Full-time

We (Sales & Field Operations) are currently seeking an exceptional person with
strong client consulting experience to join our Federal team.

A Day in the Life: You as a Solutions Architect will work on the consulting
team as members of our Professional Services group.

You will not act as a typical consultant - you will function as a Cloudera
Hadoop expert at our client’s location and do everything from getting the
product up and running to advising on architecture and developing design
patterns based on customer workloads and use cases.

This opportunity will be based in Colorado Springs, CO.

To learn more and to apply, please visit
[https://cloudera.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/External_Career...](https://cloudera.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/External_Career/job/USA--Colorado--Denver/Solution-Architect---
Federal_171148)

------
etsimm
HealthPrize | Software Dev | NYC / Norwalk, CT | REMOTE Full-time |
[https://www.healthprize.com/](https://www.healthprize.com/) At HealthPrize,
we are changing the way people think about their medication and their health!
Our growth is being fueled by work with leading brands in life sciences such
as Abbott, Walgreens, and Gilead. Join the close-knit engineering team that
designs & develops our industry leading patient engagement platform and work
with us to measurably improve the state of healthcare globally.

Platform Hypewords: Java/Kotlin, Spring-Boot, Spring Framework, Amazon Aurora,
Docker, API Gateway, Swagger, Redis

Senior Platform Engineer: [https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-205414-senior-platf...](https://healthprize.com/careers-
page/#op-205414-senior-platf...).

------
jlieser
Civis Analytics, Data Science for Social Good - Sr. Software Engineer - Lead
Data Engineer - Sr. DevOps Engineer

Chicago - On-site - Full-Time

Civis Analytics is a Data Science consulting firm that helps organizations use
data to gain a competitive advantage in how they identify, attract, and engage
their audiences.

We believe in using Data Science for Social Good, and we build foundational
tools for our clients, not incremental or maintenance work.

With a powerful combination of best-in-class data, cutting-edge software
solutions, and an interdisciplinary team of data scientists, developers, and
survey science experts, Civis works with leading public and private sector
organizations to make data-driven decision-making essential to how they do
business.

Learn more about Civis at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/civisanalytics/#.Wo82lRPwbOQ](https://boards.greenhouse.io/civisanalytics/#.Wo82lRPwbOQ)

------
ryanjodonnell
Cleary | Full-Time | Senior Full Stack (Rails), Senior Frontend (ReactJS) |
San Francisco, CA | 80k-150k, 0.25%-2.5% We're looking for a senior engineer
to join our experienced team in building software to rethink the employee
experience from the ground up. Founders are entrepreneurs who previously sold
a company to Twitter before and are taking the lessons learned in the space to
create a new suite of everyday work tools focused on end-user delight, habit
forming products and mobile-first design thinking. We have a large enterprise
client signed up from day 1 and are looking for talented full stack developers
(Rails + React).

Apply: email ryan@gocleary.com with your resume or via angelist
[https://angel.co/clearytech/jobs/265576-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/clearytech/jobs/265576-full-stack-engineer)

------
plsoucy
TapClicks | Senior Software Engineers (LAMP and AngularJS) | Montreal, QC |
ONSITE, VISA, SALARY: 80-110k CAD + stock options

* Senior software engineers (back-end (LAMP/PHP 7), front-end (AngularJS) and full stack) (80-110k+ CAD)

* Senior DevOps engineer/team lead (85-115k CAD)

* Mobile QA tester (30-50k CAD)

* QA/QE Engineers (50-90k CAD)

* Tech support engineers/junior developers (30-60k CAD)

We build a unified reporting dashboard mostly targeted at marketing agencies,
with connections to 150+ third-party platforms from which we get data through
APIs and FTPs in some cases. We also offer a workflow management tool to help
make our clients more efficient.

TapClicks is #225 in the Inc 5000 list of fastest-growing private US companies
for 2017, and has offices in San Jose (Silicon Valley), Nashville and Boston.

We're looking for people in the Montreal area or willing to move to Montreal.
We're open to sponsoring VISAs for great candidates.

Email me at plsoucy@tapclicks.com if interested. Thanks!

------
byronicone
We're hiring in TONS of markets for Opendoor, but I'm most excited about the
new team we are building in Atlanta. We build smartphone apps for renovation
project managers, which they'll use when inspecting homes and running
renovation projects.

The company is moving fast to revolutionize real estate by empowering everyone
with the ability to move how they want, when they want, and with little stress
and hassle.

It's a great opportunity. Check us out!

[https://www.glassdoor.com/partner/jobListing.htm?pos=109&ao=...](https://www.glassdoor.com/partner/jobListing.htm?pos=109&ao=85944&s=58&guid=00000164ffd58f61932d84ecdfaf3699&src=GD_JOB_AD&t=SR&extid=1&exst=EL&ist=&ast=EL&vt=w&slr=true&rtp=0&cs=1_1f1fb566&cb=1533300543561&jobListingId=2720739858)

~~~
edrdoprz
Is Opendoor open to remote engineers?

~~~
timcour
Unfortunately we are not at this time.

------
helm33
Sawatch([https://sawatchgroup.com](https://sawatchgroup.com)) | Full Stack
Developer | ONSITE Denver/Boulder

Sawatch helps individuals and organizations of all sizes to make informed,
data-driven decisions in a transportation industry. As a technology company
our mission is to streamline the transition to electric vehicles and other new
transportation technologies and fuels. We're looking for a developer to work
on all parts of the stack, and particularly to bring a usability, simplyifing
mindset to our product team. Competetive salary and benefits. A full job
description here: [https://sawatchgroup.com/join/180801-jobdesc-
dev.html](https://sawatchgroup.com/join/180801-jobdesc-dev.html)

Contact us at info@sawatchgroup.com or helm@sawatchgroup.com

------
headcanon
SkySpecs | Multiple Positions | Ann Arbor, MI (Onsite) | Full-time |
[https://skyspecs.com/about/working-at-
skyspecs/](https://skyspecs.com/about/working-at-skyspecs/)

SkySpecs helps owners of energy infrastructure make better decisions about
maintenance and repair. We do this with a combination of autonomous drones to
collect consistent, high quality data, and analytics tools that use this data
to make better predictions about when maintenance needs to be done, how much
it should cost, and how much more energy can be generated when a repair is
done. SkySpecs, based in Ann Arbor, Michigan, is a venture-backed company with
operations across the continental United States and internationally.

We're currently hiring for the following positions:

\- Web Application Developer

\- Dev Ops Engineer

\- Robotics Engineer

To apply, email jobs@skyspecs.com

------
jor-el
Gemalto Pte Ltd | Singapore | Mobile Security Researcher/Pentester | Singapore
Full-time | ONSITE| Visa/Relocation

Position: Mobile Security Researcher/Pentester (Android and iOS)

Job Description:

Gemalto provides mobile platform solutions to various industries, including
governments and banks, across the globe. This role is very specific to mobile
platforms- Android & iOS. The core responsibilities are:

\- Perform pentesting on mobile products \- source code reviews \- Risk
Assessment \- Researching on new attack and defense techniques for mobile
applications. \- Act as consultant to internal teams and provide advise for
best security practices, applied crypto, authentication, secure programming
etc. \- Reverse Engineering mobile application (native, Java, ObjC).

Desired Skillset: \- Understanding of the attack paths on mobile applications
\- Understanding about common OS exploits: Jailbreaking/Rooting/Flashing a
device, custom kernels, custom ROMs, hooking frameworks \- Comfortable with
ARM/Aarch64 assembly . \- Knowledge of classic attacking techniques: data
cloning, reverse engineering, traffic interception, hooking, debugging (like
gdb, jdb, other tools like Burp suite, Substrate, Frida, Cycript, IDA etc.) \-
Knowledge of iOS/Android security frameworks – their implementation and
mitigation controls \- Knowledge about applied cryptography and best
practices. \- Experience with reversing obfuscated code (C, Java, ObjC) using
tools/techniques like symoblic execution, unicorn etc, is a plus.

It is a small well managed team, with challenging work and mostly involves
working independently. Training and attending conferences opportunity is
provided.

If you are interested to learn more about the role, feel free to contact me at
vikas.gupta@gemalto.com.

On Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/729732099/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/729732099/)

------
gergelyke
Uber | Software Engineer, UI Platform Open Source | San Francisco | Onsite

As a frontend engineer on the UI Platform team at Uber, you will build the
foundation for all web applications at Uber. This team focuses on providing a
performant, secure and reliable web ecosystem for all of our users (riders,
drivers and our internal operations & logistics teams) through the creation
and support of developer tools, systems and frameworks. The team’s main goal
is to make Uber’s web engineers productive and its web applications high
quality.

Our current tech stack utilizes React.js & Redux, ES2016+, and Node.js. Our
design team uses Figma to create user interface designs.

Apply here:
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/40899/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/40899/)

------
petersand
Modular Science | Software Generalist | Onsite | Petaluma, CA

Modular Science (YC S17) is building autonomous farms of the future. We use
teams of robots to automate the entire growing cycle: soil preparation,
planting, watering, weeding, and harvesting. Our goal is to make it easier to
do sustainable outdoor farming at a large scale.

We’re looking for a software generalist to join our founding team, working on
computer vision, mapping, localization, navigation, and machine learning. This
project spans everything from microcontrollers to cloud-hosted data sets of
millions of images. Our daily work involves Python, OpenCV, precision GPS,
AWS, multi-spectral imaging, and muddy fields.

Compensation will include meaningful equity. If you're interested in helping
us improve farming, please send a short note and a resume to
jobs@modularscience.com.

------
btashton
Deako | Firmware, Mechanical, SEATTLE WA | Account Mangers + 3 (PHOENIX AZ,
ATLANTA GA, SEATTLE WA) | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://deako.com/careers/](https://deako.com/careers/)

At Deako, we are bringing smart lighting to the mass market. We are designing
products that can go in every home. Our portfolio of smart switches work with
traditional wiring, do not require a hub, and they provide the same luxury
experience as the high end systems at a fraction of the price.

Over the past year, we have raised upwards of $6M and graduated from the
Winter ‘16 batch of Y Combinator.

Both the firmware and mechanical positions will be helping drive our next
generation of products.

Apply: [https://deako.com/careers/](https://deako.com/careers/)

------
thunderheadjobs
Thunderhead Engineering
([http://www.thunderheadeng.com](http://www.thunderheadeng.com)) | Developer |
Full-time | Manhattan, KS

Thunderhead is a small company that has been making fire and evacuation
simulation software for over 15 years. Engineers all over the world use our
products to design safer buildings.

We are seeking full-time software developers for Java and C++ desktop
application development. This is a multifaceted position where you will learn
and work in a variety of disciplines including user interfaces, artificial
intelligence, and data visualization.

[https://www.thunderheadeng.com/job-
openings/#software_develo...](https://www.thunderheadeng.com/job-
openings/#software_developer)

------
chriscal
Octopart | New York City | Multiple Positions | Full Time | Onsite

Octopart (YC W07) is a search engine for electronic parts. Think Kayak, but
facilitating the growth of the Internet of Things (IoT). Every month, 800,000+
electrical engineers and part buyers use Octopart to find parts, research
pricing and availability, find datasheets, and select components for new
designs.

You'll be part of an entrepreneurial and supportive company whose employees
genuinely enjoy working together to overcome interesting challenges.

We use: Linux, Python, Go, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Looker, Redshift, AWS.

Open Positions: Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) * Account Executive (Sales &
Business Development)

Contact: jobs @ octopart.com

Full position details and info to apply:
[https://octopart.com/jobs](https://octopart.com/jobs)

------
julsh
Ink & Switch | JavaScript/React Engineer | Distributed Team | Contract |
Remote

Ink & Switch is an industrial research lab for digital tools. We run
experiments in domains such as science notebooks, end-user programming,
digital drawing, and team collaboration.

We are looking for a JavaScript/React Engineer to help us build a pinboard-
meets-notes-meets-file-browser ChromeOS app running on the Google Pixelbook.
This tool will help creators manage their personal archive of input and
inspiration, and support them in organizing their thoughts and forming
connections. For more information and to apply go here:
[https://inkandswitch.workable.com/jobs/777083](https://inkandswitch.workable.com/jobs/777083)

------
pa7
Splunk | Frontend Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | Benefits
+ Equity [0]

My team at Splunk is currently looking for frontend engineers of all
experience levels to help build tools & visualizations to analyze and extract
insights from data utilizing state of the art frontend technologies.

Sounds interesting? Read more:

[http://bit.ly/frontend-at-splunk](http://bit.ly/frontend-at-splunk)

[http://bit.ly/senior-frontend-at-splunk](http://bit.ly/senior-frontend-at-
splunk)

Feel free to ping me at pwied at company name .com (add HN to the subject) if
you have any questions

[0] [http://bit.ly/benefits-and-perks-at-splunk](http://bit.ly/benefits-and-
perks-at-splunk)

------
rpavuluri
Upsolve ([https://upsolve.org](https://upsolve.org)) | New York City |
Founding Software Engineer (React/Node/Postgres) | Full-Time

Upsolve is an award-winning nonprofit technology startup that helps low-income
Americans get a fresh start after financial shocks. We do this through the
first software platform that automates Chapter 7 bankruptcy.

At Upsolve, you’ll help more clients in one month than most nonprofits help in
several years. We’re supported by the top funders in our space. This includes
the Chan Zuckerberg Initiative, ex-Google CEO Eric Schmidt, the Robin Hood
Foundation, and the U.S. Government.

I'm the CEO/Co-Founder and would love to hear from you. Drop me a line at
rohan@upsolve.org.

------
jonathanbull
[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com) | LONDON UK / MANCHESTER
UK / VANCOUVER CA | ONSITE / REMOTE

EmailOctopus is making email marketing more accessible for small businesses
and individuals. Set up by two brothers in London in 2014, we’re a small and
proudly bootstrapped team with big ambitions. So far, we’ve attracted 20,000
customers who have trusted us to send 3.5 billion emails. Over the next few
years, we’re looking to improve our platform, expand our feature set and
significantly grow our customer base.

We're looking for:

\- PHP developers with strong experience of AWS [permanent/contract roles
available]

\- A frontend developer with great Bootstrap/SASS skills [contract role]

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

------
niallpaterson
Butternut Box | Full stack and front end engineers | London | Onsite | Full-
Time

Butternut Box is a pet wellness company that creates home-cooked meals using
fresh ingredients, perfectly portioned for your dog and delivered to your
door. We are all dog people who love hanging out with the dogs that visit our
office.

We're hiring full stack and front end engineers to grow our engineering team
to help us tackle interesting challenges like building out microservices based
operation systems. If working on interesting features with smart people while
hanging out with dogs sounds fun, drop me a line (niall [at] butternutbox
[dot] com)

We use Rails and React.js at the moment, but we're agnostic to skills once
applicants are keen to learn and grow with the company.

~~~
atomicnumber1
Hi niall, Any chance for freshers?

------
fleming_Citizen
Citizen | Senior Engineers (iOS / Front End / Backend) | Full-time | New York,
NY | 125k - 170k | ONSITE | citizen.com

Citizen is a Series A startup, backed by Sequoia Capital, located on Grand St.
in New York City.

Info about Citizen

What we do:

Our vision is to protect people by keeping them informed of all crimes
happening near them in real time, using a variety of sources correlated with
their location and concerns. We have a host of challenges we are working on
like mobile video streaming, tuning distributed systems to support bursting
from 100's to nearly 400k active users, and digital signal processing just to
start. While a young startup, we're already growing quickly in NYC with over
3% of the city already have downloaded our app. We have expanded service to
San Fransico, with more cities to be brought online in the months to come.

Our Stack: Kubernetes on GCP, MySQL, Redis, Kafka, Firebase, Go, Node,
React.js, Swift (iOS), Java (Android)

Three of our open roles:

Senior iOS Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/38dea578-b6db-4386-9b0a-dadb7a...](https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/38dea578-b6db-4386-9b0a-dadb7a76b250)

Senior Backend Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/34b01f0c-366d-4c34-a195-b4c362...](https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/34b01f0c-366d-4c34-a195-b4c3620d4162)

Senior Frontend Engineer -
[https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/44d4eb8d-097f-40f4-a162-37edb2...](https://jobs.lever.co/citizen/44d4eb8d-097f-40f4-a162-37edb2caef56)

If you would like to learn more about one of Citizen's open roles before you
apply, feel free to reach out to me directly - stephen(at)citizen.com

Note: Citizen offers a competitive benefits package including medical, dental,
vision, flexible spending accounts, paid time off, company holidays, stock
option plan, commuter benefits, and various wellness perks.

------
gwyner
Fluent Forever | REMOTE | Full-time Contract | $70-110k + equity | Automation
Engineer | [http://fluent-forever.com/careers/](http://fluent-
forever.com/careers/)

The Fluent Forever mobile application is the most successful crowdfunded app
in history, and for good reason: we are about to build the most powerful
language learning platform in the world. We are looking for key team members
who want to help us ship an amazing product, and then actively help us make it
even better. We also want people who believe in the same things we do about
what makes an awesome team ([https://fluent-
forever.com/pfard/](https://fluent-forever.com/pfard/)).

We are full-stack TypeScript running on Node.js/Express in AWS with a SQL
back-end. We are building iOS and Android mobile clients using React Native
and our web site is using React. We need somebody who can fully handle mobile
and web automation, API testing, and stress testing. Any experience related to
improving our build process, cloud deployment, test environments, tool
development, or analytics would be a plus.

If you have solid experience shipping quality software in every stage of the
software development lifecycle and you are ready to step into a bigger role,
want to have a larger impact on a project, or want to push your skills with
new challenges, this may be a great fit for you.

Core Skills & Experience: \- A special blend of curiosity, passion, and
technical expertise \- Strong software development skills, including solid
data structures and algorithms knowledge \- Experience testing relational
databases \- Experience designing and implementing automation for SaaS
solution \- Ability to create automation and tools from scratch \- Experience
testing web services including performance, scalability and reliability
testing \- Excellent TypeScript/Javascript skills (Node.js + Express is a big
plus) \- Experience shipping professional software product(s) through the
entire SDLC \- Excellent English language communication skills (written and
spoken)

Preferred Skills & Experience: \- 5+ years of QA experience including 3+ years
of SDET/Automation/Development experience \- Amazon Web Services, REST, SQL,
JSON, bash, telnet, SSL, globalization \- Ability to assist with cloud
infrastructure, build systems, and operations is a big plus

Apply here: [http://fluent-forever.com/careers/](http://fluent-
forever.com/careers/)

------
thorntonarthur
Storefront | New York, NY | ONSITE | Senior Full Stack Engineer and Senior
UI/UX Designer

Storefront is actively building our Product & Engineering teams and is looking
for a talented senior full-stack software engineer (backend focus) to work
onsite in New York City or REMOTE within the US (Eastern time hours). Our tech
stack includes Ruby on Rails (Ruby 2.x and Rails 4.x), Node, Angular, Elixir,
Postgres, ElasticSearch, and Heroku (soon AWS). Salary is very competitive.

We are also looking for a strong UI/UX designer to work onsite in our New York
office alongside our VP of Product.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/storefront](https://boards.greenhouse.io/storefront)

------
asd412
Penguin Random House | Projects Assistant | Full-time | Onsite | London, UK

I'm not the recruiter, but I know the team. They are looking for a junior
product manager that can oversee a number of digital projects and learn some
project management on the way.

Links:

PRH careers site
([https://jobsearch.createyourowncareer.com/PRH_UK/job/London-...](https://jobsearch.createyourowncareer.com/PRH_UK/job/London-
Projects-Assistant%2C-Digital-Development-LND-SW1V-2SA/484515001/))

LinkedIn
([https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/768061227/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/768061227/))

~~~
techsin101
I'm interested

------
unseen_sight
DigitalOcean | Senior Infrastructure Engineer | Full Time | New York, NY or
Cambridge, MA or REMOTE

DigitalOcean is a cloud infrastructure provider aimed at simplifying cloud for
developers and everyone else. Our philosophy is to be collaboration-focused,
remote-friendly, and flexible.

Looking for a engineer with some config management skills and who likes
infrastructure. If you want to live and breathe devops, with a focus on dev
workflows, we want to hear from you! A perfect candidate is a strong Go
software engineer with history in the “world of infrastructure” and
configuration management expertise, in particular chef.

[https://goo.gl/cD1Q2L](https://goo.gl/cD1Q2L)

------
amyLTM
Private Internet Access| DevOps Engineer |
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/)
|REMOTE | FULL-TIME

Work for one of the highest rated VPN services and help us protect the privacy
of the world.

Requirements Proficiency using Ruby, unix shell, other common open source
tools Experience managing thousands of servers

Compensation Salary DOE | Health/Dental/Vision paid 100% for U.S. Employees |
Flexible Vacation Time | Employer paid STD, LTD, and Life/AD&D | Additional
perks if on-site in Denver, CO office, such as lunch/snack and transportation
benefits

Submit Resume to: jobs@privateinternetaccess.com

~~~
debuggerpk
is this open worldwide?

------
jakozaur
Sumo Logic | Backend Engineer | Warsaw, Poland | Onsite, Visa

We do grep and top on steroids in the cloud. Huge scale, exciting tech (AWS,
Scala, distributed systems)...

[https://www.sumologic.com](https://www.sumologic.com)

Frontend:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1080682](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1080682)

Backend:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1252374](https://boards.greenhouse.io/sumologic/jobs/1252374)

Among other stuff, we would love to hire someone who would like to work on
coding internal security features.

------
janatsentry
Sentry (sentry.io) | ONSITE in San Francisco | Sr. Software Engineers

Sentry is open-source error tracking for modern software development.
Originally born out of a passion for open source, Sentry has quickly grown
into one of the world’s most widely-used developer tools, monitoring more than
a billion exceptions per day from half a million developers at some of the
internet's most loved products (Dropbox, Uber, Airbnb, Stripe, Pinterest, Xbox
Live, and many more). Things we care about: making your life easier, open
source, diversity and inclusion, mentorship, and non-basic swag
([https://www.dropbox.com/s/6fdt9dio4bb6ozn/IMG_7066.JPG?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/6fdt9dio4bb6ozn/IMG_7066.JPG?dl=0)).

If you're interested in learning more about our roles (and not just trying to
get your hands on our dope leggings), we'd love to hear from you!

Check out [https://sentry.io/jobs](https://sentry.io/jobs) if any of the below
sound interesting.

Tech Stack: Python, Javascript (or similar dynamic programming languages (e.g.
Ruby, PHP), Rust, Riak, Rust, PostgreSQL, Redis, Riak, Spark, Kafka/Kinesis,
BigQuery, Redshift, SQL, Airflow

Sr. Data Engineer
([https://sentry.io/jobs/1035823/](https://sentry.io/jobs/1035823/))

Sr. Full-Stack/Product
Engineer([https://sentry.io/jobs/903169/](https://sentry.io/jobs/903169/))

Sr. Operations Engineer
([https://sentry.io/jobs/914990/](https://sentry.io/jobs/914990/))

IT Manager
([https://sentry.io/careers/1258417/](https://sentry.io/careers/1258417/))

Software Engineer, Billing
([https://sentry.io/careers/1258340/](https://sentry.io/careers/1258340/))

------
boling11
Privacy.com | Software Engineer / Senior Backend Engineer | FULL-TIME | New
York, NY (NYC) | ONSITE | $100k - $140k (USD), 0.1 - 1% equity

Come help us build and scale Privacy.com. We're building the world's safest
and easiest way to pay online. In less than two years since launch, we've
saved users over $100,000,000 in unauthorized and unwanted transactions.

About Us

Privacy is a new way to transact without sharing your personally identifiable
information or credit card number. Generate a new card number for every
purchase with just 1 click. You don’t use the same password everywhere, why
use the same card number?

We're a rapidly growing, fintech company backed by tier 1 investors expanding
our engineering team to keep pace with our growth. We believe that there is an
enormous opportunity to improve the lives of millions of people by building
financial tools that are both safe and delightful to use.

As an early team member, you will make a significant impact on both the
product and culture. You'll have the chance to work directly with everyone in
the company on a multitude of interesting technical challenges across payment
processing, banking APIs, fraud detection, scale, and predictive analytics.

Why apply?

    
    
      -  Competitive compensation and equity 
      -  Medical / dental / vision coverage
      -  Snacks, stocked fridge, and pantry
      -  Choose your own Apple equipment
      -  Pet friendly office
      -  Commuter Benefits
      -  Flexible vacation policy; take time when you need it
      -  Our office is located in a beautiful loft in downtown NYC near most trains
    

Apply via angel list or drop us a note jobs@privacy.com

Software Engineer: [https://angel.co/privacy-com/jobs/172194-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/privacy-com/jobs/172194-software-engineer)

Senior Backend Engineer: [https://angel.co/privacy-com/jobs/403881-senior-
backend-engi...](https://angel.co/privacy-com/jobs/403881-senior-backend-
engineer)

------
Foxsluijs
Fox-IT | High Tech Embedded Software Developer | Dutch | medior/senior |
Netherlands | Delft | full-time | Onsite | must: C, Python, Embedded | pre:
crypto, electronics, hardware, microcontrollers, Assembly, network protocols

• Field: cyber Security.

• Our reason to get out of bed (mission): To derive satisfaction from helping
to create a more secure society with the help of our technical and innovative
solutions.

• How you will contribute: develop products in our R&D team for clients (a.o.
government, defence, etc.) with the highest security requirements and the most
well-equipped opponents.

• You fit the team when you: turn secure coding into an art form and feel that
‘good enough’ just doesn’t cut it.

• Culture: open, honest, respect, knowledgeable, sharing knowledge, high tech,
security DNA.

• Process >>> Phone call (max 0,5h) >>> Personal interview (+/\- 1h) +
technical interview/challenges (+/\- 1,5h) >>> offer >>> screenings >>> start

Contact: Laura Voorsluijs >>> laura.voorsluijs[at]fox-it.com More info:
[https://www.fox-it.com/vacatures](https://www.fox-it.com/vacatures)

Other roles: DevOps Engineer (Threat Intelligence) - Dutch: [https://www.fox-
it.com/nl/werken-bij-fox-it/vacatures/vacanc...](https://www.fox-
it.com/nl/werken-bij-fox-it/vacatures/vacancy/devops-engineer-2/)

Security Expert (Security Operations Center) - Dutch: [https://www.fox-
it.com/nl/werken-bij-fox-it/vacatures/vacanc...](https://www.fox-
it.com/nl/werken-bij-fox-it/vacatures/vacancy/security-expert-security-
operations-center/)

Product Owner (CTM) - Dutch: [https://www.fox-it.com/nl/werken-bij-fox-
it/vacatures/vacanc...](https://www.fox-it.com/nl/werken-bij-fox-
it/vacatures/vacancy/product-owner-2/)

------
jettdescartes
Descartes Labs | Geospatial Data Engineer, Security Engineer, Platform
Engineer| Santa Fe, NM or San Francisco or New York City | Descarteslabs.com

Data will be the great enabler of new technologies, new products, and new
businesses of our generation. Descartes Labs is building a data-refinery on a
cloud-based supercomputer for the application of machine intelligence to
massive satellite imagery data sets.

Requirements: Geospatial experience Large Data Platform development

Tech: Python - Kubernetes - Docker - Google Cloud Platform (or AWS) Apply
directly at:
[https://jobs.lever.co/descarteslabs.com](https://jobs.lever.co/descarteslabs.com)

------
dkhenry
PlanetScale | Backend Engineer | Mountain View, Ca | Full-Time |
[https://planetscale.com/careers](https://planetscale.com/careers)

PlanetScale is an early stage startup building the worlds most scaleable
database systems. We were founded by some of the engineers behind the open
source product Vitess ( vitess.io ) and we are building out the ability for
anyone to run Vitess clusters at the same scale as YouTube. For any candidates
tired of the quizzes and puzzles of traditional interviews ask us about our
alternative hiring path. Email careers@planetscale.com or apply online at
careers@planetscale.com

------
savrajsingh
Daily Harvest | [https://www.daily-harvest.com](https://www.daily-harvest.com)
| jobs: Software Engineer + more | New York City, NY and Princeton, NJ | Full-
time Onsite | [https://www.daily-harvest.com/careers](https://www.daily-
harvest.com/careers) contact me at savraj@ [our domain] and mention HN in the
subject line! Based in NYC and Princeton, we are a rapidly growing startup
sending out thousands of products to happy customers each week. Everyone
around you -- especially the non-techies in your life -- will at least try, if
not consistently enjoy the frozen superfood eats that your work at Daily
Harvest will deliver! Our 40+ flavor combinations of smoothies, overnight
oats, chia parfaits, and harvest bowls are co-created by our team of chefs and
nutritionists and come packed with organic fruits and vegetables, and no added
sugar or preservatives. Each cup is perfectly portioned, so all you have to do
is take it out of the freezer, add your liquid of choice and blend, heat or
soak. As a member of our software engineering team, you’ll craft and ship the
code that powers our entire business -- from user-facing UI, to code that
interfaces with our shipping providers, to inventory and supply chain
management at scale. You’ll be working with a team of friendly, easy-going
engineers. Board game skills a plus. ;) Your qualifications - 3+ years of
experience in software development roles - Experience with Python-powered web-
apps (Flask, Jinja, Google Cloud, Google App Engine, Stripe) - MySQL, Google
Cloud SQL, PeeWee ORM - Experience with Git, PyTest, and deployments to Google
Cloud.

------
dbenamy
Datadog | Software Engineers | ONSITE (Boston, NYC, Paris) and REMOTE | Full-
time

Datadog is a monitoring, tracing, and logs system for your infrastructure and
services. We build our own tsdb, distributed tracing tools, cutting edge
visualizations, and more. We love shipping great experiences for customers
just like us and are growing fast!

We're mostly Go, Python, and React, on AWS, and moving to k8s.

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale as we process
trillions of events per day. Let us know if that's you!

[https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-engineering/](https://www.datadoghq.com/jobs-
engineering/)

~~~
hussein1147
Do you consider Junior Devs?

------
OscarHealth
Oscar Health is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost.

[https://www.hioscar.com](https://www.hioscar.com)

We're currently hiring for a variety of full-time/onsite roles in our New York
City office, and now our new Engineering outpost in Los Angeles (Culver City):

Junior Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/db1fe84f1](https://grnh.se/db1fe84f1)

Junior Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/df42e0021](https://grnh.se/df42e0021)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/d7514f0c1](https://grnh.se/d7514f0c1)

Software Engineer: Product Infrastructure (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/d7ca9c1f1](https://grnh.se/d7ca9c1f1)

Software Engineer: Web (LA):
[https://grnh.se/5ced83341](https://grnh.se/5ced83341)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/1d737c291](https://grnh.se/1d737c291)

Senior Software Engineer: Data/Systems (LA):
[https://grnh.se/196c74d81](https://grnh.se/196c74d81)

Senior Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11](https://grnh.se/6c2ba6b11)

Senior Software Engineer: Web (LA):
[https://grnh.se/04c41e691](https://grnh.se/04c41e691)

Senior Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731](https://grnh.se/a4c0a8731)

Happy applying! Michelle, Technical Sourcer @ Oscar Health

~~~
madhavvenigalla
Dear Michelle, Hello! Can you give me your Email please, I'm unable to upload
my resume.

Thank you Maddy

------
fuzzycardigan
App Academy | San Francisco & New York City | Marketing, Sales, Office
Manager, Career Coach, Partnerships | Full-time | Onsite | appacademy.io

App Academy helps people transform their live by training and placing full-
stack software engineers. We are the premiere coding bootcamp and we defer
billing most students until they graduate and are placed in meaningful
careers. Join us!

All openings here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/appacademy/](https://jobs.lever.co/appacademy/)

Feel free to reach out if you have any questions: jia@appacademy.io (no
recruiters please!)

------
EmilLondon
Citymapper. London, UK. (ONSITE VISA)

The world's best transport app. We are using the power of mobile and data to
help humans survive and master their cities.

Hiring for ALL roles (engineering, data science, city operations, web).

Apply at [https://citymapper.com/jobs/](https://citymapper.com/jobs/)

Also you can contact me at emil at citymapper dot com if you have any
questions.

[https://citymapper.com/](https://citymapper.com/)
[https://engineering.citymapper.com/](https://engineering.citymapper.com/)

------
urbit
Tlon (Urbit) | San Francisco | Full-time |
[https://tlon.io/](https://tlon.io/)

Tlon builds Urbit, a secure peer-to-peer network of personal servers, built on
a clean-slate system software stack. You can learn more about it here
[https://urbit.org/#learn](https://urbit.org/#learn)

We’re hiring developers up and down the stack to work on systems, storage,
languages, crypto, and front-end. It’s an entire operating system, so there’s
a lot of work to do.

Sound interesting? Get in touch: apply@tlon.io

------
cloudhead
Monadic | Software Engineer, Haskell | Berlin | Onsite | Full-time

We're looking to hire our fourth software engineer to work in Haskell on
distributed systems, version control and TUIs to build a platform for open-
source collaboration and funding. Our salary is a flat EUR 100K. We're well
funded and based in Berlin.

More information on the job and how to apply here:
[http://oscoin.io/jobs.html](http://oscoin.io/jobs.html)

If you are experienced with React, Elm, PureScript or Vue and interested in
product development, we would also like to talk.

Thanks!

~~~
atomicnumber1
Hi. Any chance for freshers?

------
Finbarr
Shogun (YC W18) | Support Engineer | REMOTE | Full time | up to £40k

Shogun is looking for a Support Engineer to join our team. We’re a Y
Combinator backed startup based in Silicon Valley, with a globally distributed
team of 14. Shogun is a storefront builder for eCommerce sites. Our drag and
drop tool helps thousands of merchants build beautiful stores without writing
code.

Our customer base is growing rapidly, and our technical support needs are
growing too! You would join our support team of 2, based in Melbourne,
Australia and Colorado, USA. We take customer service extremely seriously.
Read reviews of our product here:
[https://apps.shopify.com/shogun](https://apps.shopify.com/shogun)

Requirements:

* Solid grasp of HTML and CSS

* Some knowledge of Javascript

* Positive attitude

* Perfect written English

* Experience with eCommerce platforms like Shopify is a big plus

Roles and responsibilities include:

* Problem solving

* Answering support emails

* Responding to live chat inquiries

* Writing documentation

* Creating FAQ content

* Creating tutorial content

* Documenting bugs/issues

Ideally we are looking for someone in the UK or similar time zone.

Email jobs@getshogun.com to apply and see [https://getshogun.com/jobs/support-
engineer](https://getshogun.com/jobs/support-engineer) for more details.

------
HannaTalend
Talend | Open-Source Software Developer | Bonn, Germany | On-site | Full-Time

Talend, a leader in cloud integration, liberates data from legacy
infrastructure to put more data to work for your business. Talend Cloud offers
a single platform for data integration across cloud and on-premises
environments. Talend allows you to cost-effectively meet the demands of ever-
increasing data volumes and users.

We are currently looking for an "Open Source Software Developer" who will be
responsible for designing and implementing new features and enhancements for
the ESB related projects at The Apache Software Foundation and other open
source communities. The applicant will liaison between the product teams
within Talend and the open source communities to make sure the needs of Talend
products and customers are being addressed. The Talend Enterprise Service Bus
(ESB) is based on leading open source project like Apache CXF, Apache Camel,
Apache Karaf, Apache ActiveMQ and Spring Boot. The applicant would be able to
work in an international team with up to date technologies and standards,
incl. modern cloud / container based deployment environment (AWS /
Kubernetes).

Interesting position with exposure and cutting-edge technologies!

Detailed job description is here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o1EO6fwj&s=HackerNews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=o1EO6fwj&s=HackerNews)

Contact me for any questions :).

------
ivanzhao

         == Main ===========================================
    
         Notion | Programmer, Designer, Biz Dev, User Support | SF | https://www.notion.so | Full Time | Onsite
    
         == Description ====================================
    
         Hey founder of Notion here. You can think of us as the next generation Microsoft Office meets Minecraft (and actually a visual programming language behind the scene).
    
         This is our product:
         https://notion.so
    
         This is our hiring page:
         https://www.notion.so/notion/Join-Us-e7aeb157238a4603a2964b28c646f07f
    
         We made a graphic novel about why we exist:
         https://notion.so/about
    
         Read more reviews on WSJ and Product Hunt. (Notion was one of the fastest voted of all time):
         https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-only-app-you-need-for-work-life-productivity-1521640800
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-for-ios
         https://www.producthunt.com/posts/notion-1-0-web-mac-app
    
         We are tiny at the moment. The business is growing fast and profitable.
         We have a beautiful artist loft in the SF Mission district, with the best investors out there (notion.so/investors).
         You need to be able to build things and think conceptually.
    
         == Contact =======================================
    
         Email me directly at "ivan@makenotion.com"

~~~
yashevde
Thanks for the formatting -- what a treat for the eyes after browsing through
all that ^

------
harrietCleo
Cleo | Backend Engineer, Ruby (Senior & Mid) | London | Full-time | Onsite

Cleo is an AI assistant that helps over 400,000 people in the UK, US and
Canada feel great about their money. We're one of the fastest growing startups
on the planet backed by the founders of Skype, Transferwise and Zoopla.

We're looking for a pragmatic tenured engineer that can help us deliver an
amazing product at scale. You'll work within a bright experienced team of 5
backend engineers and a wider engineering team of 8 growing to 16 over the
next year.

We want Cleo to be known for being one of the best engineering organisations
anywhere and hope you'll make a big contribution to building that culture.

What you'll be working on:

\- Product. 90% of your time will be building new features and improving
existing ones. We love getting features into users’ hands early, learning and
iterating. We're exceptionally data driven.

\- Bank data API integrations. We use various third party services for banking
data aggregation and plan on integrating more more providers throughout this
year.

\- Payments. From paying friends to saving automatically, you’ll write code
that moves money safely.

You:

\- have the experience and (battle scars) to know when to over and when to
under engineer.

\- can reduce complex problems to simple solutions consistently.

\- enjoy making those around you better engineers.

\- are excited by what we're building at Cleo.

\- are product-focused and care about making our users’ lives better.

You will:

\- get to work at one of the fastest growing, venture-backed startups anywhere
in the world. We have gone from 200,000 users in February to over 400,000 in
June.

\- work with one of the smartest, dedicated and passionate teams in Europe.

\- have a genuine impact on the tens of thousands talk to Cleo each day. We
make a positive difference to quality of life.

For this and other job roles, please see:
[https://meetcleo.recruiterbox.com/](https://meetcleo.recruiterbox.com/)

------
TMFCareers
The Motley Fool | [https://careers.fool.com/](https://careers.fool.com/) |
Full-Stack PHP Developer | Alexandria, VA | Full-Time | Onsite

We Fools want to help the WORLD invest better, so our small and agile team
works hard to accomplish big goals across the globe in an entrepreneurial
environment. To keep up, we’re looking for a collaborative developer with
full-stack experience. Together, we’ll sustainably build out our global
financial advice platform to scale well into the future. You’ll be innovating
around new features and helping us figure out what to work on next, as well as
being involved with day-to-day maintenance and upgrades to our current stack.
We are continuously challenged to deliver higher quality code and more
efficient solutions for quality member experiences. It’s exciting, rewarding,
and challenging work.

In return, we’ll give you unlimited vacation (seriously, unlimited), a
standing or sitting desk, a jester cap, an open and fun office environment
chock full of brilliant colleagues, along with the autonomy to thrive and
define your own career path. (We’ll competitively pay you too!)

The Stack: PHP, WordPress, jQuery, Vue.js, SASS, MailChimp, Vindicia, Laravel,
Mercurial, Composer, Jenkins, AWS cloud services, and Iron.io.

Please apply here:
[https://careers.fool.com/openings/?p=job%2FoJr47fw5](https://careers.fool.com/openings/?p=job%2FoJr47fw5)

------
celim307
Panasonic Automotive | Staff DevOps SRE | Denver, CO USA | ONSITE, Full-time |
[https://careers.panasonic-
automotive.com/careers/position/sp...](https://careers.panasonic-
automotive.com/careers/position/sp1-staff-dev-ops-engineer-sre-denver-co)

Our engineering team is looking for a Senior level Dev/Ops SRE to take our
connected vehicle project out of the lab, and bring it to scale.

You'll will be working with a small team of all senior level and above
developers working at the ground floor of the connected vehicle industry as
well as actively contributing to reducing traffic fatalities. You will have
the opportunity to work directly with governments and vehicle manufacturers to
help shape and set the standards for the data and hardware platform that will
power the next 10-15 years of automotive IoT.

We currently leverage terraform to standup our infrastructure which includes
ecs clusters, lambdas, kinesis and s3, but this position would have free reign
to architect the infrastructure using whatever tools and services that are
best for the job. We just want someone who has built highly available, highly
scalable systems and can communicate best practices to the rest of
engineering, and isn't afraid of learning something new everyday as we build a
new industry.

I'm a senior engineer on the team, feel free to message me directly about any
questions! limc@panasonicautomotive.com

------
justforwork
Michigan State University Federal Credit Union | DBA, Penetration Tester, and
InfoSec Manager | East Lansing, MI | ONSITE |
[https://www.msufcu.org/](https://www.msufcu.org/)

MSUFCU is the largest University-Based Credit Union, and in the top 50 credit
unions in the US, with over $4 billion in assets. We were also the top credit
union in Consumer Reports' 2017 banking survey. We have a large IT group
compared to our peers, and do a lot of in house development and hosting.

DBA:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=dccc300f-1637-4e09-ad15-36e85f8062db)

Penetration Tester:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=0f25d9b2-2ce3-4974-ace2-f8ba4998ca4e)

IT Security Manager:
[https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7f...](https://recruiting.ultipro.com/MIC1007/JobBoard/24c0bd68-a7ff-5460-0b4e-fe75a81b0396/OpportunityDetail?opportunityId=a8886f9e-7068-4cf3-8471-da72bc86160c)

------
dbrabera
Fraugster | Berlin | Front/Back/Fullstack Engineers | Full-time | Onsite |
Visa + Relocation assistance | [https://fraugster.com](https://fraugster.com)

Fraugster is a B2B payment security company that implements machine learning
and scalable, high-performance infrastructure to tackle online transaction
fraud.

We are looking for engineers to join both our "engine" and "front-end"
development teams. Engine development is more focused on solving the problems
in the hot path of transaction processing whereas front-end development
handles customer facing tools and analytics (it should be noted frontend is
cross functional and owns their whole stack including the backend APIs,
storage and orchestration).

Our stack includes Go for backend APIs, Angular 6 on the frontend, Kubernettes
for deployment, Postgres for relational data storage and various non-
relational datastores such as Kafka and etcd.

You might be a backend or frontend developer, a bit of both or someone wishing
to move into a full-stack role after focusing more on front/backend in the
past. Either way we'd like to hear from you. Drop me an email at
diego@fraugster.com or see our jobs page (we are currently updating our job
descriptions so don't worry that there is no frontend position listed):
[https://fraugster.com/jobs](https://fraugster.com/jobs)

------
sireetorn
Jetabroad (Thailand) | International Senior Software Engineer | Bangkok,
Thailand | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa / Work-Permit / Relocation | Salary USD
80K | Airfares are hard, we tackle the hardest part, multi-city up to 10 legs
long. Think exponential search space, fuzzy constraints, and constantly
changing variables. We're looking for both front-end and back-end developers
to work on our user-experience and search platform respectively. Bangkok
offers a great place to live with a great standard of living at low cost. Our
offices are in the heart of the city overlooking the green of the Netherlands
embassy on Wireless Road. Check out details at
[https://lnkd.in/f499hJY](https://lnkd.in/f499hJY) We are predominantly built
with .NET, but language proficiency is not how we hire - fundamentals always
win the day. Here is our Thailand website
[https://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/](https://bkkthailand.jetabroad.com/) And,
this is our main website
[https://www.jetabroad.com.au/](https://www.jetabroad.com.au/)

Interview - First we Skype, then maybe Skype again and possibly a demo-style
programming task, then we get you on a plane to say hello and to check out
Bangkok, spend time with the team, if it all gels we make an offer.

------
gina205
Blockstack (YC S14) | New York HQ | Full-Time, Onsite or Remote |
[https://blockstack.org/careers](https://blockstack.org/careers)

Blockstack is a new internet for decentralized apps where users own their data
and the easiest way to start building decentralized blockchain apps. We've
built this with an open source community and a software stack for building
scalable decentralized apps.

We’re passionate about bringing the internet back to its original
decentralized, open, and innovative roots, and have backing from Y Combinator,
USV, and Naval Ravikant. We raised $50M in December 2017 in our token sale,
and as a result are in a high growth period.

 __ _Priority roles: Lead Product Marketer, Senior Designer_ __

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, check out our careers
site:[https://blockstack.org/careers](https://blockstack.org/careers) and Key
Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack](https://www.keyvalues.com/blockstack)

Perks: Blockstack offers a competitive salary, generous equity, 100% covered
health insurance, free daily lunch, a computer of your choice along with
accessories to fit your requirements, a professional development budget, a
casual workplace, and standard vacation + unlimited sick days.

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: [https://challenge.curbside.com](https://challenge.curbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[https://curbside.com/jobs](https://curbside.com/jobs) • Palo Alto, Ca. •
Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW H-1B’s, but we
can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and O-1’s.

------
nightvoomer
Coupang | Fullstack, Backend, Frontend, Data Scientist, other non-engineering
roles| ONSITE in Seattle, Mountain View, Seoul, Shanghai, Beijing | Full-time
| Competitive

Coupang is one of the largest and fastest growing e-commerce platforms on the
planet. Our mission is to create a world in which Customers ask “How did I
ever live without Coupang?” We are looking for passionate builders to help us
get there. Powered by world-class technology and operations, we have set out
to transform the end-to-end Customer experience -- from revolutionizing last-
mile delivery to rethinking how Customers search and discover on a truly
mobile-first platform. We have been named one of the “50 Smartest Companies in
the World” by MIT Technology Review and “30 Global Game Changers” by Forbes.

To provide a completely seamless same-day delivery service, we’ve created
Coupangman, our very own fleet of delivery service vehicles. Coupangman let us
guarantee that all of our customers’ orders arrive in the highest care.

Coupang is a global company with offices in Beijing, Los Angeles, Seattle,
Seoul, Shanghai, and Silicon Valley.

[http://www.coupang-usa.com/join-our-team/](http://www.coupang-usa.com/join-
our-team/)

If you have any questions or want to learn more, please feel free to reach out
to me at mckendon@coupang.com. I also work in downtown Seattle, so feel free
to reach out if you want to meet for coffee.

------
adeadman
Ingresso Ltd | Senior Backend Web Engineer | W6, London UK | ONSITE and
flexible | [https://ingresso.co.uk/](https://ingresso.co.uk/)

Stack: Python, Go services on Kubernetes/GKE, Objective-C legacy application
on-prem, Helm, Travis/CircleCI build pipeline

We are a entertainment ticketing company connecting a large number of
different suppliers (London west-end theatre, UK regional, and fast-growing
attractions) to a wide distribution channel (including Ticketmaster). We do
the challenging work of unifying different APIs so distributors can sell as
much product as possible through our platform's unified API.

We have a startup-like environment with a small, skilled team, and are also
part of a larger organisation with large market cap so we are well funded.
We're looking for someone with experience delivering web apps at scale to help
us scale our platform as we convert our legacy system to a microservices
framework - if you love refactoring and have a strong C background as well as
experience with modern web application development, we would love to hear from
you! There's many hats to wear and plenty of interesting problems to work on.

In addition to a competitive salary we offer a generous pension contribution
scheme, bonuses, stock options, and often free theatre tickets to London's
west end.

If this sounds interesting to you, reach out at jobs@ingresso.co.uk

------
rheidiant
Rheidiant | Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE or Onsite in Houston, TX | Full-time

Rheidiant is a venture-backed IIoT startup making systems for monitoring and
control of renewable and traditional energy assets. Our sensors locate
otherwise undetectable leaks of hazardous liquids to avoid environmental
disasters. Using Rheidiant's IIoT platform operators and service providers
make step changes in productivity, connectivity and automation.

Join our fast-growing team to help bring innovative IIoT technologies to the
energy market. As full-stack developer you will be responsible for: \- Leading
the development of custom back end and front end interfaces of Industrial
Internet of Things (IIoT) platform \- Implementing analytics algorithms for
pattern recognition and sequence prediction for efficient production
environment deployment. \- Developing software to run on company, client and
cloud servers, web-based and native front-end environments

Required skills and experience: \- Proficiency with various Javascript
frameworks and libraries in Node.js including React, Express. React-Native is
a plus. \- Python and its math based packages SciPy, NumPy. \- Machine
learning libraries TensorFlow, and Keras is a plus \- Database: PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, Redis. Experience with TimescaleDB is a plus. \- System
administration of Linux environments \- Experience with implementing machine
learning algorithms in production environment \- Data security, TLS,
encryption, hashing \- Test driven development.

Contact us at careers@rheidiant.com

------
leilatophat
Top Hat | [https://tophat.com/work-with-us/](https://tophat.com/work-with-us/)
| Toronto, ON, Canada | ONSITE Full-time

We are looking for software engineers to join our team. We are hiring for a
variety of development roles including: DevOps Engineer, Sr Platform
Developer, Sr Android, iOS, and a Full-stack Web (Python, Django, Javascript,
React.js/Flux, AWS, Ansible; recently we’ve been practicing Continuous
Deployment on Lambda). Salary range based on experience from $80K to $120K.

Top Hat helps professors make every lecture count by transforming mobile
devices into powerful engagement tools, inside and outside the classroom.
Recently, Top Hat has been building out interactive textbooks and creating a
way for professors to collaborate on authoring new content and sharing it
through our marketplace. In summary, we have a great dev culture and some
really cool problems to work on!
[https://sites.google.com/tophatmonocle.com/engineeringattoph...](https://sites.google.com/tophatmonocle.com/engineeringattophat/home)

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/?lever-origin=applied&lever-
sou...](https://jobs.lever.co/tophat/?lever-origin=applied&lever-
source%5B0%5D=HN&department=Engineering)

------
architjoshi
Amazon| Software Development Engineer (Android) | Palo Alto or Minneapolis |
Onsite | Full time | Visa |

The Amazon Key Team is inventing and implementing pioneering initiatives for
Amazon deliveries and services. We are laser focused on enhancing customer
experience through next generation technologies, and are seeking exceptional,
entrepreneurial software engineers to help drive this mission. This position
could be located at our offices in either Minneapolis, MN or Palo Alto, CA.

We are looking for a passionate, hard-working, and talented Android Software
Development Engineers who have experience building world-class Android
applications, frameworks and SDKs. You will have an opportunity to contribute
your creative ideas and energy to our group! If you join our team, you will be
working on difficult problems at scale and will have autonomy to deliver. You
will learn about real-time adaptive transportation solutions, optimizations,
operating on a large scale and will be working on cutting edge technologies.
The development will be concept stage to the launch stage, all the while
ensuring the highest level of quality for your deliverables.

Apply here - [https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/681926/android-software-
deve...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/681926/android-software-development-
engineer-minneapolis-or-palo-alto)

~~~
vainsingr
Do you have an email id, where I can send my resume too?

------
ska1
Zattoo | Video Encoding and Streaming Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE |
Full-time | [https://zattoo.com](https://zattoo.com)

About Zattoo: At Zattoo we want to create a new TV experience, independent
from location, time and device. Since our start in 2006, we bring a huge
selection of sport events, movies and TV series to the favourite devices of
our users. In addition, our B2B team delivers TV and VOD solutions to cable
operators, internet service providers and many others, thus positioning Zattoo
as a top notch technology partner.

The Role: We are looking for a Video Encoding and Streaming Engineer. As a
member of the video team you are keeping our video backend up to date by
maintaining existing components and implementing improvements. There are lots
of exciting topics on the horizon (UHD/HDR, low latency streaming, HTTP/2,
content aware encoding, AV1, etc) which will be part of your work. You should
bring your own ideas on how to further optimize the architecture and help
extending the capabilities of our system every day. You should be curious
about the inner works of video encoding and streaming and be able to think and
operate at scale.

Apply through:
[https://zattoo.com/company/en/jobs/#job-161264](https://zattoo.com/company/en/jobs/#job-161264)

------
avaazjobs
Avaaz | DevOps/IT Support/Product Owner | Remote | Full-time |
www.avaaz.org/hiring

* Technology at Avaaz is scaling fast, and we need a DevOps Engineer whose skills connect the worlds of Software Engineers, DBAs, and Systems Administrators. This role will support maintaining and expanding Avaaz’s infrastructure to improve the way our software is developed. * The Technical Project Manager/Online Campaigner is a technical generalist with strong project management, product development, UI/UX expertise and campaigning skills. Duties include supporting weekly online campaigns, training of campaigners in use of our online platform, monitoring email deliverability, technical documentation, tracking and managing small software development projects, and carrying out smaller discrete tech projects such as building web pages or leading the creation of innovative new product. * The Technical Operations Associate/Officer is a technical generalist with strong IT support and system maintenance skills. This position will work with over 100 staff in over 35 countries to ensure the campaigning work of Avaaz happens on reliable, secure systems with maximum mission-serving up-time. Duties include managing operational infrastructure, technical onboarding/offboarding, staff security support and optimizing internal systems for greater efficiency.

------
eric0908
Sysco LABS | Machine Learning Engineer | Austin, TX | Onsite | Fulltime

Sysco LABS is a technology-focused division within Sysco Foods (distributes to
500k restaurants globally, $55bil/yr revenue), dedicated to reimagining
foodservice through innovation. An extension of Sysco’s longstanding
commitment to deliver exceptional products and services to the foodservice
industry, Sysco LABS leverages customer and market intelligence, data-driven
insights and agile technology development to rethink the entire foodservice
ecosystem. Sysco LABS’ innovations will improve everything from the ordering
process, delivery, inventory, pricing and automation to the in-restaurant
customer experience. Operating with the mindset of a startup and backed by the
authoritative expertise of an industry leader, Sysco LABS’ mission is to
enhance the Sysco customer experience and consistently deliver revenue growth,
cost savings and new innovations through technology.

Our team is currently looking for an experienced Machine Learning Engineer to
build and implement data models and that solve real-world transportation and
logistics problems at scale. see: ~5k delivery trucks on the road per day,
~100k deliveries to customers per day.

Machine Learning Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?37PF1kwr](http://app.jobvite.com/m?37PF1kwr)

------
dasacko
BCG Gamma | Data Scientist | Boston, LA, SF, NYC, Chicago | Onsite Full-Time |
Visa OK

Gamma at The Boston Consulting Group is a team of world-class data scientists
and business consultants who specialize in advanced analytics. BCG Gamma
combines advanced skills in computer science, artificial intelligence/machine
learning, and statistics with deep industry expertise. We are a rapidly
growing team and are hiring data scientists – from entry level to directors.

What we're looking for: people with experience applying advanced analytics to
real-world business situations. Successful candidates have a deep
understanding of modern machine learning techniques and their mathematical
underpinning, are well-versed in a broad base of data
engineering/analytics/visualization tools, are fluent in popular
scripting/programming languages (especially Python/R), and have experience
developing end-to-end analytical pipelines.

Competitive salary plus excellent bonus structure and benefits package.

Read more here: [ [https://www.bcg.com/en-us/beyond-consulting/bcg-
gamma/defaul...](https://www.bcg.com/en-us/beyond-consulting/bcg-
gamma/default.aspx) ]

Apply here: [
[https://talent.bcg.com/apply?in_link=GAMMA_US_Positions](https://talent.bcg.com/apply?in_link=GAMMA_US_Positions)
]

------
urlwolf
Deep Learning Retreat | Senior Resident mentor | Fremont, CA | Full-time |
[https://deeplearningretreat.com/](https://deeplearningretreat.com/)

Deep learning Retreat (DLR) is the first deep learning school in the world. We
train people who want to either:

\- Have a job in a tech company

\- Have tons of impact by going alone on their own startup or doing ‘good’

We make sure we fulfill those two customer needs by giving them the best
environment to produce an impressive portfolio project.

The more we talk to companies interviewing today, the more apparent it is: A
portfolio project is decisive when making hiring judgments. Jeremy Howard
recommends it. Andrew Ng recommends it. Why? It’s far better at discriminating
talent than any other proxy (CVs don’t work; pedigree doesn’t work; puzzles
don’t work). DLR focus is to help you write the best portfolio project you
could; in that sense, it’s like a writer’s retreat, where one goes to finish
your masterpiece novel. We use online videos to cover the theory, but focus on
project-based, peer-learning methods that are completely hands on. When you
come out of the door, you should be holding a project that proves you can
write damn good code and makes you unstoppable in interviews… or an extremely
desirable partner for social impact projects or startups.

[https://deeplearningretreat.com/work-at-
dlr/](https://deeplearningretreat.com/work-at-dlr/)

------
galeaspablo
Pushfor | 3x Senior Software Engineers | Wimbledon, London | Full-time, ONSITE
| Up to £85K

Pushfor is an instant messaging and content sharing platform designed
specifically for secure business use. We are looking for backend, frontend,
and/or full stack engineers.

Why work with us? Competence above politics. Humor over stress. Collaboration
instead of pointing fingers. Star wars over star trek. Kidding on the last
one, or am I? ...From day one, we will value your strengths and give you
autonomy on the features you develop. You'll get the chance to work on
exciting problems (think heatmaps, distributed systems, real time analytics,
event sourcing, functional programming). And last but not least, you'll enjoy
all this at our relaxed office (we're all very friendly); we have a terrace
overlooking the city which we take advantage of.

Important: good cs fundamentals, always learning, and personable attitude.
Specific technologies and development practices can be learned on the job.

Our backend stack is based on PHP (Symfony), Python, Scala, MongoDB, SQL, S3,
and Docker. Our frontend stack is based on React, Elm, Typescript, Redux,
Docker. We encourage learning, so if you want to move on to something new,
we're happy for you to learn on the job.

The interview process consists of an initial phone call, a technical
interview, and an interview with management. Contact [luis] [at] [pushfor]
[dot] [com]

------
iamwil
DIRT protocol | Mountain View, CA | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://dirtprotocol.com](https://dirtprotocol.com)

DIRT is a protocol for decentralized information curation. Communities can
crowd curate trusted data. DIRT defines a set of rules for writing and
moderating data that uses token staking to incentivize honesty. We raised
funding from Greylock, General Catalyst, Lightspeed, SV Angel, etc, and are
hiring.

FULL STACK ENGINEERS

\---------------------------

1\. Our stack includes Solidity (protocol deployed as smart contracts on
Ethereum), Typescript (developer libraries that interact with smart
contracts), NodeJS + React (web apps for users).

2\. Architect high level protocol designs. Build, test, and optimize protocol
features.

3\. Develop APIs to be consumed by web, mobile, and command line clients. Work
with a high degree of autonomy on a small engineering team.

4\. We are the first customer for the protocol. Work with data pipelines and
front end development to build the first application that uses DIRT.

\--------------------------------------------------------------

 _If you 're looking to learn about startups to start your own or want to work
in the cryptocurrency space, we have some things you can't find anywhere
else._

\- You'll learn lots about startups from us. We're currently a team of four
that has 3 YC alumni.

\- You'll get autonomy to make decisions AND mistakes. We're a team that
biases towards shipping code and learning.

\- You'll find a team that trusts each other. We step up for each other to
create space for the team to do their job.

\- You'll learn how to express your thoughts. We actively work on clear and
succinct communication of ideas

\- You'll learn to build decentralized apps and be a early thought leader in
the space.

Join us to build the data layer for the blockchain. Contact
careers@dirtprotocol.com or apply at: [https://angel.co/dirt-
protocol/jobs/402768-senior-software-e...](https://angel.co/dirt-
protocol/jobs/402768-senior-software-engineer)

------
augbog
Evernote | Redwood City, CA | Senior Software Engineer, Web Desktop Client
(Electron) | ONSITE Redwood City, CA, San Diego, CA, Austin, TX | Full-time |
[https://evernote.com](https://evernote.com)

Our Windows and macOS clients are immensely important to us in providing an
extraordinary desktop productivity experience. We're looking for a founding
engineer to spearhead the development of a new Electron-based version of our
desktop client. That's right; our desktop client is going all-in with a web
tech stack! If this is your forte, please read on!

You will help us build a well engineered, stable and reliable client with a
high-quality productivity experience that gets used by millions of users
across the globe. You will have the chance to work on user-visible features
like navigation re-designs and sharing while also being instrumental in our
overall client re-architecture. We are a small, close-knit, high functional
team where everyone takes ownership of big projects and features.

We cultivate team and company builders where we urge engineers to ask the hard
questions and find the right answers to help us to continue to innovate in
this space - the sky’s the limit, come join us!

[https://grnh.se/ea10070c1](https://grnh.se/ea10070c1)

Feel free to also email me ayuan {at} evernote {dot} com if interested :)

------
nolamesa
Scribd | Senior Data Engineer OR Engineering Manager | San Francisco | Onsite
| VISA

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads. We are one of the oldest YC startups (YC ’06), operating one of
the largest Ruby on Rails sites.

We're looking for senior data engineers (4+ years of experience) with
experience in Spark and Scala. We have multiple projects leveraging our
cluster to support our recommendations, search and other areas of the product.

We are also looking for engineering managers that want to lead the work we do
on Search, Recommendations and Web/front end sides. We have growing teams that
would benefit from the expertise of an experienced manager with solid
technical background in one of the areas mentioned.

We are a small team which means you can have a ton of impact and bring in your
own ideas. Scribd has a very friendly, engineering-driven company culture with
great perks for employees. We are ambitious but at the same time we value a
good work life balance. In general we care way more about your personality and
hacking skills than what languages you've used so far. We have hired a bunch
of people from these threads, including myself. If you have any questions you
can reach out to me directly at nikos at scribd.com or better yet apply
directly at
[https://www.scribd.com/about/engineering](https://www.scribd.com/about/engineering)

------
seanpreston
Marvelapp | [https://marvelapp.com](https://marvelapp.com) | DevOps Engineer |
London, U.K. or REMOTE | Full-Time

At Marvel, we're on a mission to create an all-in-one design platform that
democratises the design process, making it more productive, inclusive and fun.
From aspiring creators to professional designers, nearly 2 million people
across the globe are using Marvel to bring their ideas to life. Over 100,000
organisations access the platform regularly, including employees at over 75%
of the Fortune 100.

We're looking for a DevOps person to help us build a platform and
infrastructure to power the data and product pieces that scale to meet the
needs of millions of our users. If you want to play a critical role at a fun,
friendly, ambitious startup and help us turn into the platform that impacts
millions then we'd love to hear from you!

More info. here:
[https://marvel.workable.com/j/93A5E99C4B](https://marvel.workable.com/j/93A5E99C4B)

I'm an engineer here at Marvelapp too, so feel free to mail me directly at
sean [at] marvelapp [dot] com if you have any questions

More about Marvel: \- [https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/08/marvel-
lous/](https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/08/marvel-lous/)

------
dasickis
Comfreight | Long Beach, CA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.comfreight.com/](https://www.comfreight.com/)

React/Javascript Engineer: [https://angel.co/comfreight/jobs/375971-react-
javascript-eng...](https://angel.co/comfreight/jobs/375971-react-javascript-
engineer)

Comfreight is the fastest growing logistics fintech company. We help truckers
pay day-to-day expenses through our digital factoring software. To help us
accomplish our mission we have the best investors in Silicon Valley led by
Initialized Capital.

You’ll be joining a small engineering team focused on the front-end and mobile
experience. Our technology is responsible for processing millions of dollars
of transactions per month. We have a large project we need to deploy before
the end of summer and each of us is responsible for our piece from
implementation to user support. You'll be involved with architecture, testing,
and deployment as well as communicating the feature to our non-tech staff &
helping our customers with support. We like people aspiring to be technical
leaders.

We care about: your ability to communicate, your ability to think clearly
about hard problems, your ability to prioritize & manage ambiguity, and how
deeply you care about the details & your taste.

Tech Stack for UI: ReactJS & React Native Tech Stack for Backend: Python

Contact: praful@comfreight.com

------
svallagh
Akselos | www.akselos.com | Lausanne, Switzerland | Software Engineer | Full-
Time | Visa | Onsite

Akselos is a simulation technology company that is a spin-off from MIT. We
enable Digital Twins of large-scale and critical infrastructure to enable
enhanced designs, predictive maintenance, and safer and more efficient
operations.

Our team consists of highly-qualified engineers from the most advanced
research centers on the planet. We are passionate about what we do, and every
day is exciting. The company is located within leading innovation centers in
the US, Europe, and Asia.

We are currently looking for a software engineer to help us enhance our
desktop 3D frontend, web frontend, and cloud-based infrastructure with a
particular focus on developing new features that are relevant to the offshore
wind industry. These tools allow our users to design models, connect to our
cloud-based engineering simulation engine, and visualize/post-process results.

The ideal candidate will have the following qualifications: 4+ years
professional software development experience, or other demonstrable
development experience (e.g. open source development) -- Expert with Python --
Experience with C++, JavaScript -- Comfortable with mathematics related to 3D
graphics -- WebGL or OpenGL experience -- Experience automating system
administration tasks in Linux with Python -- Background in math, physics, or
engineering -- Experience with cloud-based operations, e.g. AWS, Azure, GCP.

If you are interested, please send your application to
sylvain.vallaghe[at]akselos.com

------
oli-hall
LabGenius | London, UK | ONSITE |
[https://www.labgeni.us](https://www.labgeni.us)

LabGenius is developing an AI-driven evolution engine to discover novel, high-
value proteins. We're a passionate team of synthetic biologists, data
scientists and engineers based in Central London, and looking to revolutionise
the way protein-based pharmaceuticals are developed. We primarily work in
Python, running in GCP, with Vue.js powering our internal frontends.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/labgenius](https://www.keyvalues.com/labgenius)

We're looking primarily for a Data Scientist right now, to help build out our
AI-based protein design engine, but we're growing fast and we will soon be
hiring for an Engineering Manager and Software Engineers (see the tech stack
for more details on what we use).

\- Data Scientist:
[https://labgenius.workable.com/j/1FD789C445](https://labgenius.workable.com/j/1FD789C445)

\- All our open roles:
[https://labgenius.workable.com](https://labgenius.workable.com)

Other roles/any questions, email me at oli 'at' labgeni 'dot' us

------
moate
State of New Jersey, Office of the Attorney General| Trenton, NJ|Full-Time|Web
Designer/Developer|[https://www.nj.gov/oag/employment.htm](https://www.nj.gov/oag/employment.htm)

DUTIES :Under limited supervision, will serve as the lead technical person
overseeing the Department of Law and Public Safety’s main webpage and various
subpages; will incorporate social media, videos and other media into web
pages; will be responsible for back-end and front-end development, including
creating WordPress themes and plugins; will design and implement new features
and functionalities onto webpages; will debug and trouble shoot webpage
issues; will maintain and enhance webpage layout and design to engage user
experience and streamline navigation; will oversee online security
maintenance, and updates, cross browser compatibility, and site optimization;
will coordinate content among various Divisions within the Department; will
perform other related duties as required, including working during non-
business hours on occasion.

If interested, please send a cover letter indicating job vacancy #18-179 and
current resume before the closing date of August 7, 2018 to:

Recruitment Coordinator LPS.Humanresources@njoag.gov

Full Description: [https://nj.gov/oag/job-postings/18-179--Graphic-
Artist-3_AME...](https://nj.gov/oag/job-postings/18-179--Graphic-
Artist-3_AMENDED.pdf)

------
edwardctaylor1
Nested | Senior / Mid level Software Engineer / Eng Manager | London | Full
Time | ONSITE Nested enables homeowners to buy their new home before they sell
their old one, adding real value to people struggling with a flawed housing
process (see our trustpilot reviews for examples
[https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/www.nested.com](https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/www.nested.com)).

We’re growing fast, recognised as one of the hottest London tech startups
([http://www.wired.co.uk/article/best-startups-in-
london-2017](http://www.wired.co.uk/article/best-startups-in-london-2017)) and
headed by seasoned founders from two of London’s biggest startup success
stories (GoCardless & Songkick).

Stack is predominantly Elixir (with Python in our data team). We train
engineers from any background, so if you want to learn / work in Elixir and
live in London we're the place! Check out our full stack here
[https://stackshare.io/nested/web](https://stackshare.io/nested/web)

Sound good? Check out all our roles (engineering, data science, platform) here
[https://nested.com/careers](https://nested.com/careers)

------
SCM
Stevens Capital Management LP| C++ Developer| Philadelphia, PA| Full-time|
ONSITE| VISA

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years.

SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined implementation of
empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our highly productive team
works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing extensive data sets,
technology and the scientific method to devise and employ trading strategies
throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

Primary Responsibilities:

    
    
      - Develop new software and enhance existing systems in C++ on a linux platform.
      - Create tools to process, store and analyze quote, order and financial data.
      - Work closely with our quantitative research analysts, engineers and other groups to provide software solutions.
    

Requirements of the Candidate include:

    
    
      - Undergraduate or graduate level degree in Computer Science or Mathematics.
      - C++ programming experience in a Linux environment.
      - Knowledge of shell scripts and other languages including Perl, Bash or CSH is a plus.
      - Knowledge of relational databases including Sybase, SQL Server and Oracle is a plus.
    

To apply, please visit: [https://grnh.se/a25961831](https://grnh.se/a25961831)

Website: [https://www.scm-lp.com](https://www.scm-lp.com)

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | San Francisco or REMOTE | Full-stack engineer or INTERN in Fall '18 |
[https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers) We're a profitable,
fast-growing startup looking for full-stack engineers.

Mixmax is the hub for all your business communications. We integrate with your
company's existing toolchain - email, calendar, chat, CRM, and more - to bring
all information into one place. This means we're syncing, storing, & indexing
hundreds of millions events a day into our system, and then building fast APIs
and delightful front-end UIs to make the data actionable for our users.

Try the product (it's free!): [https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're developer friendly:
[https://developer.mixmax.com](https://developer.mixmax.com)

Eng challenges:
[https://mixmax.com/engineering](https://mixmax.com/engineering)

Stack: Javascript, Node, Mongo, Elasticsearch, React, Go, AWS

Team fun: [https://instagram.com/mixmaxhq](https://instagram.com/mixmaxhq)

APPLY TODAY at [https://mixmax.com/careers](https://mixmax.com/careers).
Interview process: screen call, 1hr tech screen, 3hr interview.

------
lajarre
Legalstart | Full-stack Software Engineer | Paris, France | Full-time, Onsite,
Visa, [https://legalstart.fr](https://legalstart.fr) Python/Django Rest
Framework, React, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Docker, AWS

Based in Paris, Legalstart is a leader in the European legal-tech space that
aims at profoundly simplifying legal services, starting with making access to
justice greatly easier, especially for businesses creators.

Since the launch of the site at the beginning of 2014, Legalstart has
experienced a very strong growth. In this context, we are looking for highly
motivated developers to help us extend our product base and grow
internationally.

At Legalstart, we strive to improve our technical skills, that means
challenging the status quo (we shipped a small blockchain-based product in
production), continuously improving our practices (we introduced Haskell and
ReasonML in our codebase), staying close to the local community (hosting
meetups, conferences)… Also, Legalstart engineers develop a strong ownership
of the product itself, and we really value their personal growth.

Apply there if you feel up to the experience!

* front-end developer: [http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA](http://smrtr.io/4NUKgA)

* Python developer: [http://smrtr.io/ao_QDQ](http://smrtr.io/ao_QDQ)

------
adam-merchbar
Merchbar | San Francisco and Remote (US) | Software Engineers - Mid to Senior,
Full Stack | Full-time | [https://www.merchbar.com](https://www.merchbar.com)

[https://angel.co/merchbar/jobs/29355-full-stack-software-
eng...](https://angel.co/merchbar/jobs/29355-full-stack-software-engineer)

Merchbar is the marketplace for music merchandise -- we help fans find merch
from their favorite artists, and artists reach their fans. We power the merch
listings inside Spotify (right next to concert tickets!).

We're looking for experienced full stack engineers with 5+ years of
experience. Experience with our stack preferable, but not required. We're also
looking for a full stack engineer who has experience with modern front-end
frameworks (React/Vue/Angular), and would like to lead our development in that
area.

Stack: Node (Express.js), Python (Flask), Postgres

Merchbar’s Engineers are the backbone of the company and each have a personal,
direct impact on a product that supports hundreds of thousands of artists and
reaches many millions of fans. All of our engineers contribute across the
entire stack and develop through all stages of development from scoping and
architecture to implementation, scaling and optimization.

→ If interested, please apply on AngelList or email jobs@merchbar.com

------
bnadland
Qunomedical ([https://www.qunomedical.com](https://www.qunomedical.com)) |
Berlin, Germany | ONSITE

Qunomedical is a digital health platform founded by a medical doctor with
mission to make healthcare more accessible for everyone. Our approach is
different from many before us, because we truly believe that the use of data
and algorithms does not contradict having an amazing, humane and efficient
user experience. Therefore, we are looking for people for our team to join us
in our mission to do our part in making healthcare more accessible and
enjoyable.

BACKEND DEVELOPER

We are looking for backend developer experienced or interested in Python,
Redis, Elasticsearch and Postgresql who want to help us further develop our
website, our integrations with 3rd party systems and our datawarehouse (if
experience or interest also sysadmin work). Within our small supportive team
you will be working on a variety of different parts of our architecture and
will have plenty of opportunity to grow.

[https://www.qunomedical.com/en/careers/backend-python-
develo...](https://www.qunomedical.com/en/careers/backend-python-developer)

Not a developer but still interested in the company? We also have other
openings and are always looking for smart individuals to join our team:

[https://www.qunomedical.com/en/careers](https://www.qunomedical.com/en/careers)

------
chrislh
WanderJaunt | Full-stack Engineer, Data Scientist | San Francisco | Onsite |
[https://www.wanderjaunt.com/](https://www.wanderjaunt.com/) |
[https://angel.co/wanderjaunt](https://angel.co/wanderjaunt)

WanderJaunt provides home owners and travelers with better experiences for
fairer prices. For homeowners, we take the hassle out of managing a short-term
vacation rental. For travelers, we deliver the consistency and quality of a
5-star hotel at a sharing economy price.

You’ll be the fourth engineer on our rapidly growing team. Help build out our
new booking platform, pricing algorithms, inventory management, logistics for
housekeeping and more! Django on the backend and Vue on the frontend.
Accepting talented engineers of all backgrounds with Django experience
especially appreciated!

Our team is currently tackling a few large technical problems including: \-
Building our own listing platform \- Creating the tooling that allows our
operations team to scale and manage a decentralized hotel \- Optimizing our
pricing algorithms to better match supply and demand \- Building tooling to
evaluate revenue potential of a homes on the short-term rental market prior to
acquisition

To apply or for any questions, contact me (lead engineer) at
chris<at>wanderjaunt<dot>com.

------
carlyturpin
Crowdcube ¦ Senior Engineers - FE and BE ¦ London and Cardiff ¦ Full-time ¦
[https://www.crowdcube.com/](https://www.crowdcube.com/)

Crowdcube are an equity crowdfunding platform - we have a genuine impact on
start up companies. But why take our word for it? Watch this!
[https://vimeo.com/279804504](https://vimeo.com/279804504)

So what could you be doing if you joined us? Well team build is currently
improving the experience of entrepreneurs like Giles by building a dashboard
that provides advice on their pitch and updates on their raise with a bit of
data analytics thrown in for good measure! Ultimately it's all about scale and
automation...

Team launch are currently working on payments and their work is mostly
focussed on core parts of our regulated product, including things like
currency and measurability of the funnel. This team is more about growth
plans...

Our stack is PHP, with Laravel API for our service code and MySQL database,
with React + Redux on the Frontend & AWS/Ansible/Terraform/Docker/Kubernetes
to package and run our services.

Salaries range from £45K - 80K and we offer a range of benefits including
private medical, pension, conference budgets, life insurance and more.

email: olivia.heathcote@crowdcube.com or carly@crowdcube.com if you have any
questions.

------
deusex_
Delivery Hero, last-mile logistics | Scala Engineer | Berlin, Germany |
ONSITE, Full-time, extensive VISA/relocation support

We're the last mile logistics team of Delivery Hero. We power algorithmic
dispatching in over 40 countries. Our challenges are real-time tracking,
optimization problems (not only VRP), high-throughput processing and data
analysis. Our stack is an extensive Kubernetes/AWS setup with full automation
on all sides. Infra-as-code, decoupled services based on messaging are already
the basic requirements of our components. We deeply care about team fit and
leveraging individual skills of our engineers.

Apart from Scala engineers (production Akka experience even better), we're
looking for any combinations of Java/Ruby/React/AWS/data engineering skills.

[https://www.deliveryhero.com/career/jobs/#/detail/1810](https://www.deliveryhero.com/career/jobs/#/detail/1810)
\- Scala

[https://www.deliveryhero.com/career/jobs/#/detail/1822](https://www.deliveryhero.com/career/jobs/#/detail/1822)
\- Ruby

[https://www.deliveryhero.com/career/jobs/#/detail/1504](https://www.deliveryhero.com/career/jobs/#/detail/1504)
\- Java

or reach out directly to vojtech.vondra@deliveryhero.com in case of questions

------
RandiShapiro
Visby | light field capture | visby.io | San Francisco (550 Bryant St) | Full-
time | ONSITE | Senior Software Engineer, VR Architect | $120-140k + equity
DOE

What We Do: VC-backed seed-stage startup building natively holographic capture
and playback for photographic quality video in VR, AR, and holographic
displays. Goodbye, uncanny valley (hello, a lot of math). We're a software
company, but we have a big pile of cameras. You can check out a 2D
representation of one of our images at
[https://www.visby.io/fire](https://www.visby.io/fire). The camera array
involves 49 cameras spaced 15-16" apart.

Stack: Python, C++, CUDA, Open GL, AWS, Docker.

The Team: There are ten of us total, seven on the engineering team. Our
engineers are super smart but also kind, and they work well collaboratively.
Our two co-founders are funny (and probably great at trivia).

Values: We're solving hard problems, so we value creativity, communication,
and generosity in equal measure. We welcome a wide variety of personal and
professional backgrounds and consider applicants without regard to race,
religion, ethnicity, age, gender, sexual identity or expression, medical
condition, socioeconomic status, or any other category of experience.

We're Hiring

• Senior Software Engineer, Virtual Reality Architect
[https://bit.ly/2vpXE3e](https://bit.ly/2vpXE3e)

We will sponsor visas for the right candidates.

------
snaza
CJ Affiliate | Senior Software Engineer | Westlake Village and Westwood (Los
Angeles), CA and Santa Barbara, CA | Onsite

We're the leader in affiliate marketing, and we're solving interesting
problems at scale. We interact with almost 1B users monthly and drive over
100M transactions a year.

We are dedicated to personal and professional growth for all of our engineers.
We send delegations to several conferences each year (Strata, Re:Invent, Black
Hat / Defcon, React Rally, etc.), run lunch-and-learns and various working
groups, offer personal study time, and foster a culture of teaching.

We value TDD, pair programming, automation, and dogma-free agile practices

We enjoy the financial backing of a Fortune 500 business while maintaining the
independence, agility, and lack of bureaucracy of a smaller company.

Apply Online:
[https://engineering.cj.com/join](https://engineering.cj.com/join) or on
LinkedIn
([https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=5679&f_L=us:0&f_F=e...](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/search?f_C=5679&f_L=us:0&f_F=eng))

or email me at snazarian at cj.com

[https://engineering.cj.com](https://engineering.cj.com) |
[https://github.com/cjdev](https://github.com/cjdev)

------
cardine
Cortx | Full Stack Software Engineer | Baltimore, Maryland | Full Time, Onsite
[http://cortx.com](http://cortx.com)

Cortx is a fast growing, profitable natural language processing startup
located in Baltimore, Maryland. Cortx sits at the intersection of research and
business - we take cutting-edge research and transform it into high impact
products which are mainly sold using a SaaS model. Some example products we
are working on include:

\- A newspaper comprised entirely of robot authors

\- A marketing consultant that uses AI to provide actionable advice to clients

\- A machine proofreader that automatically corrects bad grammar

This position involves developing software across the entire Ruby on Rails +
React stack. You'll be mostly working with Ruby, Javascript, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, and Redis. You will specifically be on a team that takes the
artificial intelligence research and creates products and software from that
research that real people use. Although you won't be directly responsible for
anything AI/NLP related, you will be heavily exposed to all of the AI/NLP
research being done.

Our interview process involves a quick coding screen, a more intensive Skype
interview, and a final onsite interview.

You can see more info here
[http://cortx.com/careers/](http://cortx.com/careers/) or you can contact us
at jobsatcortxdotcom - make sure to mention that you found us on HN!

------
daiware-account
DaiWare | ML, Backend, Integration, and Full Stack Software Engineers |
Baltimore (Onsite), or Anywhere (Remote) | Full Time

Don’t want to be a just a cog in a big machine? Join a high growth startup
where your contributions will make a meaningful impact.

DaiWare is a company built on excellence. Based out of one of the most
prestigious hospital systems in the world, our team is actively transforming
modern healthcare. We are led by a founding team with decades of experience in
healthcare, dynamical systems, streaming data-systems, and exceptional
clinical and business advisors.

DaiWare is applying expertise in machine learning and artificial intelligence
solutions towards a yet undeveloped and untapped healthcare market with a $23
Billion addressable market which is rapidly growing.

DaiWare was recently named 2018 Startup of the Year by the American Business
Awards in addition to many other accolades.

We are deployed and are building out our engineering team for our real-time
platform. We are developing a state-of-art data systems stack for safe,
reliable ML and data flows. This builds on Kubernetes, Tensorflow, Spark,
Kafka, Postgres and Python, on AWS.

DaiWare has openings for the following positions: \- ML Engineer \- Backend
Platform Engineer \- Integration (Forward Deployed) Engineer \- Full Stack
Engineer

DaiWare offers competitive compensation and benefits packages with the ability
to work remotely.

www.daiware.com Submit indications of interest directly at info@daiware.io

------
j_farrant
BBOXX | Software Engineer | London | Onsite

BBOXX provides affordable energy to off grid customers in sub-Saharan Africa
using an innovative IOT based solar kit combined with cashless digital
payments. We are looking for experienced developers to maintain and break our
back-office solution into focused micro services.

Apply:
[https://bboxx.workable.com/jobs/774071](https://bboxx.workable.com/jobs/774071)

About BBOXX

Lack of energy access in sub-Saharan Africa is a significant problem, with
more than 600 million people currently without mains electricity supply. In
Rwanda, 9.5 million people or 81% of the population cannot access mains
electricity, which has a negative impact on quality of life and limits
people's chances of achieving economic prosperity.

BBOXX is helping to address this issue by providing off-grid communities in
developing countries with affordable energy solutions. BBOXX customers
typically use a Pay-As-You-Go payment method, which enables very low income
customers access to electricity at home that they would otherwise not be able
to afford. To date BBOXX has installed more than 150,000 systems and provided
around 750,000 people with access to energy.

Check out our impact here
[http://www.bboxx.co.uk/customers/](http://www.bboxx.co.uk/customers/)

------
wgillett
CiBO Technologies | Senior Software Engineer | ONSITE | Cambridge, MA or St.
Louis, MO | Full-time

CiBO is a startup simulating agricultural ecosystems for any crop, any
location, and any scenario in order to meet challenges related to food
security, sustainability, profitability, waste, and quality of both food and
the environment. You’ll be part of a collaborative team of developers, data
scientists, agronomists, and remote sensing experts. As engineers we believe
in type tests, functional programming and automation. Our major platform is
built on Scala in AWS, with sprinklings of R. CiBO is a science-based company,
so prepare to learn and invent with us!

Qualifications: * Solid CS foundation * 5+ years of professional experience *
Skilled in at least one of each of an object-oriented {Scala, Java, C++,
Python, etc.}, functional {Scala, Haskell, OCaML/SML, Erlang, Clojure, etc.}
and a strongly-typed language {Scala, Java, C++, Haskell, etc.}. Multi-
counting allowed. * Significant experience with multithreading or
distributed/eventually consistent systems * Excellent collaboration skills

To apply for this position please visit
[https://jobs.lever.co/cibotechnologies/015c46ba-
ea76-4a06-8c...](https://jobs.lever.co/cibotechnologies/015c46ba-
ea76-4a06-8c0d-dd3ab7035c5e) Website:
[http://cibotechnologies.com](http://cibotechnologies.com) Other career
opportunities:
[https://jobs.lever.co/cibotechnologies](https://jobs.lever.co/cibotechnologies)

------
oomkiller
Cityblock | Software Engineer (multiple) | Brooklyn, NY | Onsite | Cityblock
is seeking multiple mission-driven engineers to develop software that
coordinates and improves delivery of personalized primary care, behavioral
health, and social services through a network of neighborhood hubs with deep
community-based partnerships.

Current Tech: TypeScript, React, Node, Postgres, Scala, Scio/Apache Beam, GCP

Software Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cityblockcom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cityblockcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADL5vzCcDbpaD)

Data Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cityblockcom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cityblockcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADN0kJkb2vEsT)

VP of Engineering:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cityblockcom/view/P_...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/cityblockcom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADKBTOqoosNRI)

All positions (many non-eng available as well):
[https://www.cityblock.com/careers#positions](https://www.cityblock.com/careers#positions)

------
maurapagano
Trialspark | Full-stack engineers, product designers, and more | New York City
/ NYC | Full time and onsite|
[https://www.trialspark.com](https://www.trialspark.com)

We're a software and technology company that helps accelerate the discovery of
new drugs and medical treatments by reimagining the clinical trial process.

We've worked with a range of studies that have helped develop new treatments
for diseases such as Ebola, Alzheimer's, and HIV. We are an early-stage
company based in NYC looking to hire our first few employees to help us
achieve our mission of bringing life saving treatments to patients faster. We
offer competitive compensation packages (salary + equity) and benefits.

As an early stage employee, you'll be working directly with the founders and
have a strong voice in product and technology decisions. You'll have ownership
over large portions of the product and how it evolves. Ideally you have at
least 2+ years of experience. For engineers specifically, you'll be working at
all levels of the stack (flask/python + react/javascript).

We'd love to hear from you - apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trialspark](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trialspark)
or shoot me a message at frank@trialspark.com!

------
siirihakulinen
Smartly.io | Helsinki, Finland | ONSITE, relocation assistance
|[https://www.smartly.io](https://www.smartly.io)

Smartly.io is looking for: \- Full Stack Software Developers \- a Backend
Software Developer \- a DevOps - Site Reliability Engineer

Learn more about the jobs and apply at smartly.io/careers.

– – – –

Smartly.io is a fast-growing team of 250+, building a SaaS power tool to
automate and optimize online marketing for the largest online businesses
globally including eBay, Uber, and Skyscanner.

We’re building the best product company to work for, where highly autonomous
engineering teams take full ownership of creating a world-class software
platform. As an engineer at Smartly.io you get to tackle challenges of
considerable scale and complexity. We develop our product at a fast pace and
in close cooperation with our customers.

We build tools that help our customers work more effectively. Our product is
at the core of how business is done today: it allows brands grow their
business online, across platforms like Facebook, Pinterest and Google. We
automate all repetitive manual work to help them grow their sales, not
headcount.

Engineers at Smartly.io say they chose us thanks to the great work culture and
smart colleagues. We only hire to elevate the team, not to delegate tasks,
which means that everyone you work with is a true professional. We believe in
self-organization, transparency and candid feedback—everyone can speak up and
help make better decisions together.

------
mog_bl
Betterlesson | Senior Software Engineer | Cambridge, MA | ONSITE |
[https://www.betterlesson.com/](https://www.betterlesson.com/)

BetterLesson empowers K-12 teachers to build a modern classroom: learner-
centered, culturally responsive, and personalized. Instead of the conventional
(and ineffective) format of professional development for educators—filling an
auditorium for a day of sleep-inducing lectures—BetterLesson supports teachers
for the entire school year with regular, 1:1, virtual coaching. We match each
teacher with a world-class coach and then leverage our technology to study
actual classroom performance, to suggest customized teaching strategies, to
quantitatively measure impact on student learning, and to continuously improve
teaching practice through rapid iteration. This process leads to off-the-
charts teacher love (our data shows teachers love BetterLesson more than Apple
users love their iPhones), high administrator engagement, and, most
importantly, dramatic teacher and student growth.

To learn more about this position please visit
[https://betterlesson.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=29](https://betterlesson.bamboohr.com/jobs/view.php?id=29)
or email matthew.ogorman@betterlesson.com

------
gbanks
Digit | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://digit.co](https://digit.co)

Digit is a journey aimed at refreshing the interactions between humans and
their money. Bad financial habits create unnecessary hardship that derail us
from living our life to the fullest. We believe we can help people avoid some
of these hardships by combining recent discoveries in behavioral psychology
with technology.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/digit](https://www.keyvalues.com/digit)

Here are our open roles:

\- Full Stack Engineer: [https://angel.co/digit-co/jobs/57695-full-stack-
engineer](https://angel.co/digit-co/jobs/57695-full-stack-engineer)

\- Product Engineer: [https://angel.co/digit-co/jobs/390556-product-
engineer](https://angel.co/digit-co/jobs/390556-product-engineer)

\- Software Engineer, Machine Learning & AI: [https://angel.co/digit-
co/jobs/348612-software-engineer-mach...](https://angel.co/digit-
co/jobs/348612-software-engineer-machine-learning-ai)

Tech Stack: JavaScript/CoffeeScript, Python, Node.js, React + React Native,
AWS Lambda, Spark, Kinesis, MongoDB, Redshift

------
lewispb
Cookpad | Sr Ruby Web Developer | ONSITE in Bristol, UK |
[https://cookpad.com/uk](https://cookpad.com/uk)

At Cookpad we're building a community platform for people to share recipe
ideas and cooking tips. Because we believe that cooking is the key to a
happier and healthier life for people, communities and the planet.

Join us, and several Ruby and Rails core team members as we build a team of
diverse, exceptional problem-solvers from around the world. We only hire
passionate, smart and innovative people who want to make a difference. Cookpad
started out in Japan and is already the largest recipe sharing community in
the world with nearly 4 million recipes created by users active in 60
countries.

But we’re only just getting started.

We’ve just set up our international HQ in the UK. Here we operate as a start-
up with global ambition. We work in small, collaborative teams and in a
creative, fast-paced environment.

Tech: • Ruby on Rails • MySQL • Redis • Kafka • AWS

Learn more about us at: \-
[https://www.cookpadteam.com](https://www.cookpadteam.com) \-
[https://sourcediving.com](https://sourcediving.com)

Apply directly:
[https://cookpad.workable.com/j/8829ECE51E](https://cookpad.workable.com/j/8829ECE51E)

If you have any questions please feel free to contact me lewis-buckley (at)
cookpad.com

------
armansu
HORA | Gurgaon, India | Android engineer, Full-stack engineer | Salary +
equity | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://challenge.horafin.com/](http://challenge.horafin.com/)

Hora is building the India's largest credit engine. The first iteration of our
vision is to provide credit/loans to Indians without a credit score - that is
79% of India’s population. Lots of exciting massive technical opportunities in
Machine Learning, Scalable Systems, Android OS, etc. Our tech stack for web
development is TypeScript / Node.js / React / GraphQL, and Python / NumPy /
Pandas for data processing. We're a funded startup with an office in Gurgaon.

The founding team consists of 3 Princeton University grads and advised by
legends in worlds of technology and finance. The CEO graduated from Princeton
University in Economics and Finance, where he was Co-President of Princeton
Entrepreneurship Club. Before Hora, he founded one of the top education
consulting companies in India. The CTO studied Computer Science at Princeton
University, was a 2x ACM ICPC World Finalist, worked at a Y Combinator funded
company in Silicon Valley, and before Hora started a successful product studio
and a coding bootcamp.

Say hi: arman@horafin.com

------
corgis
Gladly | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full Time

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1183469](https://www.gladly.com/careers/apply/?gh_jid=1183469)

\- Software Engineer:
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/apply/?gh_jid=764786](https://www.gladly.com/careers/apply/?gh_jid=764786)

\- Other open positions include: Senior DevOps Engineer, Data Engineer, Senior
Product Manager, and more roles in Sales, Marketing, and Customer Success

\- We’re working on a people-focused customer service platform that enables
companies and their customers to converse seamlessly across different channels
(such as voice, email, SMS, chat and social media)

\- We have a modern tech stack (React/GoLang/Docker/AWS/Kubernetes) and
product architecture (real-time pubsub microservices) and tons of interesting
problems to solve

\- We have a collaborative environment of mutual respect, mentorship and
learning from peers

I've been an engineer here for 2.5 years, and I've been loving it. Feel free
to email me if you have any questions about any of the open positions
(shelley@gladly.com) or apply via
[https://www.gladly.com/careers/](https://www.gladly.com/careers/)

------
yermierc
Memorang ([https://www.memorangapp.com](https://www.memorangapp.com)) | Los
Angeles, CA | Full-Time | Remote-OK | Software Engineering Lead |

# Overview We're building the world's first content-agnostic study platform
and exam marketplace from grade school through graduate school. Our mission is
to automate and innovate upon cognitive techniques and strategies to level the
playing field in education, especially as it pertains to knowledge
acquisition, retention, and mastery.

The core of the platform is our data model that supports complex content, from
art history to engineering certifications (think Google Knowledge Graph). By
unifying the crowdsourced community and premium content marketplace (for 3rd-
party businesses) we aim to turn Memorang into a lifelong learning platform
for hundreds of career paths. Think of the product as an education-focused
chimera of Anki, Kaplan, Dropbox, Amazon, and Squarespace.

# Traction 200K monthly learners (20X growth in 2 years), 30% of US med
students, profitability (good unit economics), just raised $500K funding.

# Opportunity This is right up your alley if you: \- Want to own the tech
stack and roadmap \- Want to lead/grow a team (i.e. tech lead/CTO) \- Geek out
on spaced repetition, cognitive science, and machine learning \- Like making
immediate, positive impacts on users that empowers their future

# Stack Python / Django, Node, Redis, PostgreSQL, React(JS/Native)

I'm the founder and can't wait to hear from you: yermie@memorangapp.com

------
erggo
Wish.com | Systems / Infrastructure / Site Reliability Engineer | San Jose /
San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full Time

Wish is transforming the way the world shops by offering a convenient and
personalized mobile shopping experience. Our mission is to offer an unlimited
selection of affordable quality goods to be accessible to everyone on a global
scale. We ship over 2 million packages a day.

Our infrastructure team comprises experienced software engineers and SREs from
companies like LinkedIn, Apple, and Google. We are seeking engineers
interested in helping us build infrastructure for our massive scale at more
than 300 million customers.

We work mostly in Go and support technologies including Python, Kubernetes,
MongoDB, Salt, and Prometheus (to name a few). We have a simple interview
process comprising of 1-2 technical phone screens, and a day long onsite. We
offer a friendly and dynamic atmosphere where everyone learns, grows and can
have massive impact on the shape of our company. Employees can work out of
either of our San Jose or San Francisco offices. Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wish?team=Engineering%20-%20Infrastruc...](https://jobs.lever.co/wish?team=Engineering%20-%20Infrastructure&lever-
via=BZWu0fxb0U) OR send an email: ptingey@wish.com

------
modolabs
Modo Labs | Various engineering and design roles | Series B | Full-time |
Greater Boston Area | ONSITE

Modo Labs is a mobile software company that spun out of MIT in 2010. Our
customers – including many of the world's top universities and Global 1000
enterprises – use our technology to create iOS, Android, and web apps that
transform life within the organization by keeping users informed, connected,
and successful.

Our products are built on a variety of stacks including PHP, Ruby on Rails,
Serverless, as well as native Android and iOS. We have an engineering team
that is friendly, respectful, and encourages learning.

We currently have multiple open positions on the engineering team as well as a
senior UI/UX design opening. See our Careers website below for specific job
descriptions. Even if you don't see a job description that perfectly describes
your skills, we will talk to engineers with any combination of Ruby,
JavaScript, PHP, iOS, Android, devops, and data engineering skills who are
interested in the things that we do.

Apply online at [https://www.modolabs.com/about-
modo/careers/](https://www.modolabs.com/about-modo/careers/)

The interview process usually involves a 30-minute phone call and 3-hour in-
person interview.

Email us at careers+hn@modolabs.com if you have any questions.

------
rthrfrd
Roxhill | London, UK | Senior Engineer | Onsite | Full-time

We help the PR industry explore, analyse, monitor and engage the media. We've
been growing successfully for 3 years now and need talented engineers to help
realise our ambitious roadmap. The product is feature-rich and data-driven, so
the work we undertake is varied and challenging. We place particular emphasis
on efficiency, maintainability and scalability.

We're looking for both frontend and backend engineers - more information here:

\- Senior PHP7 engineer: [https://roxhillmedia.com/jobs/senior-php-
engineer/](https://roxhillmedia.com/jobs/senior-php-engineer/)

\- Senior JS/frontend engineer: [https://roxhillmedia.com/jobs/senior-front-
end-engineer/](https://roxhillmedia.com/jobs/senior-front-end-engineer/)

I run the technology side of things so do get in touch with me directly at
alex.carver at roxhillmedia.com.

Stack: AWS / Docker / MySQL / Elasticsearch / Redis / DynamoDB / PHP7 /
Symfony / Vue2 / ...

Some more background: [https://hired.com/company/roxhill-media-
ltd](https://hired.com/company/roxhill-media-ltd)

------
songchang
FLEXPORT | SF, CA | FULLTIME, ONSITE, VISA XFER OK | 30+ Openings | www.
flexport.com

Exciting times at Flexport!

Our mission is to make global trade easy for everyone. We are revolutionizing
a huge industry that touches every country on the planet, which means solving
complex business challenges. We are looking for makers who love learning, are
passionate about collaborating, and desire to see the global impact of the
solutions they build.

==> We're on track to surpass FedEx and DHL this year. ==> We've catapulted
from #6000 to #19 on the largest trade lane in the world. ==> We've 2x our
revenue year over year (2018 goal is $500M in revenue). ==> We are profitable!

We're looking for product-focused full-stack engineers to help us get to #1
(or get very close).

To learn more about our engineering culture, check us out at
[https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport](https://www.keyvalues.com/flexport)

We're language agnostic but here's our current tech stack: Frontend: React,
Relay, Flow, Jest, Enzyme Mobile: React Native, Apollo Backend: Ruby on Rails,
Postgres, GraphQL, Python, RSpec CI: GitHub, Buildkite Infrastructure: AWS,
Python

APPLY TODAY: Software Engineer ==>
[https://grnh.se/e1d518251#app](https://grnh.se/e1d518251#app)

An App for Global Trade: [https://goo.gl/o1ULq5](https://goo.gl/o1ULq5)

------
cypres
VISMA e-conomic | Platform, UX, Mobile, etc | Copenhagen, Denmark | ONSITE |
VISA Do you feel motivated about making complex things simple? Do you want to
demonstrate your skills in the most used cloud based accounting platform in
Denmark?

Visma e-conomic resides on Christianshavn in central Copenhagen. We build and
design the cloud based accounting system e-conomic.dk that helps more than
100,000 happy companies run their business. We are 170 employees from 20+
nationalities.

The development department consists of 40+ people, working with technologies
like C#, Node.js, React, MS-SQL, Swift, Kotlin, MongoDB and Kubernetes.

Hiring ie:

* Platform Engineers - [https://www.e-conomic.dk/om/job/engineer-join-our-platform-t...](https://www.e-conomic.dk/om/job/engineer-join-our-platform-team)

* User Experience Designer - [https://visma.easycruit.com/intranet/dk/vacancy/2114827/1448...](https://visma.easycruit.com/intranet/dk/vacancy/2114827/144859?iso=gb)

We serve more than 50 million requests a day, push to production several times
a week, love to talk about (and write) code, believe strongly in automation,
and are driven by a desire to measure and monitor in order to constantly
improve our product.

For more information and additional jobs, please visit
[https://e-conomic.com/joinus](https://e-conomic.com/joinus)

------
eabraham
Handy | Software Engineers | NYC | ONSITE

[https://www.handy.com/careers](https://www.handy.com/careers)

Handy is changing the way the world buys services by connecting customers with
vetted, independent, local service professionals in a fast, convenient and
reliable way - at the tap of a button.

We are a collaborative team of about 100 people across marketing, ops,
customer support, product, data, finance and engineering, and our headquarters
is located in the Flatiron District, NYC.

Our stack is Javascript, Ruby on Rails, and MySQL but we believe that smart
engineers from any background can become effective on our codebase quickly.

I’m currently an Engineering Manager with almost 10 years of hands on software
experience. Feel free to reach out to me directly at eabrahamsen[at]handy.com
if you have any questions.

Here is some recent news about Handy.

[https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/19/walmart-to-sell-handys-
in-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/19/walmart-to-sell-handys-in-home-
installation-and-assembly-services-in-over-2000-stores/)

[https://www.inc.com/nina-ojeda/amazon-has-stiff-
competition-...](https://www.inc.com/nina-ojeda/amazon-has-stiff-competition-
with-handys-new-wayfair-partnership.html)

------
Lilt_brian
Lilt- SF Bay Area & Germany DevOps & Frontend/Fullstack/Backend Developers-
Lilt is a high-performance, large-scale language translation system. We invest
in and prioritize both workflow (i.e., usability and interface design) and
backend NLP/AI systems. Since the translation workforce is distributed
worldwide, there are interesting multi-region cloud engineering problems to
solve. We have a strong preference for building our own AI technology, so
you’ll be implementing and working with the latest techniques and ideas.

Senior DevOps Engineer- 3+ YRS EXP.- Kubernetes, Docker, Helm, MySQL, Python-
Java highly valued - Manage and deploy external and internal cloud systems in
GCP and AWS - Build dashboards and track metrics for the production systems -
Prevent and monitor security vulnerabilities - Adhere to the best infosec and
DevOps practices

Senior Front End Developer- 2+ years exp - Angular, React+Redux, Javascript,
HTML, CSS- Node.js & MySQL- Develop our front-end web application, which also
includes a javascript library (for integration into sites and apps) and a REST
API. Work in a product team consisting of front-end developers, full-stack
engineers, and designers. Consult with our customers on product definition and
requirements. Please send an email to: Brian@lilt.com

------
PepijndR
AssistYou.ai | ONSITE | Full-time | Amsterdam or Rotterdam, the Netherlands

AssistYou creates kick-ass voicebots; optimized for high accuracy, low latency
and fluent conversations. Our voicebots are hooked-up to our customers` phone
numbers and CRM systems, thereby making them true members of our customers`
team!

Medior Back-End Software Developer - PHP In this role you are primarily
responsible responsible for helping us scale, and secondarily responsible for
helping build-out our platform. This means you’ll work on: Designing voicebots
and hooking-up API’s. Developing platform services: i.e. security,
provisioning & monitoring. Built out our platform: smoothly integrate new
features from platforms such as Dialogflow into our our conversation-
framework.

Required skills/experience: PHP (solid back-end focus), PHP CURL & oAuth (for
linking-up API’s). Preferred skills: GCP, DialogFlow, NodeJS, Phalcon,
Kubernetes, VOIP/PBX systems. Interest to work directly with customers (i.e.
understand their needs and translate this into solutions).

Senior Back-End Engineer / Architect - PHP or NodeJS In this role you are
responsible for the technical design of our platform.

Required skills: Experience designing large back-end architectures built up
from various microservices. Ability to understand business requirements,
reduce complexity and turn this into a technical blueprint. Comfortable taking
leadership within a larger team of engineers. Preferred skills: GCP,
DialogFlow, GCP, VOIP/PBX systems.

I'm the founder and would love to hear from you at pepijn@assistyou.ai

------
EmmEmmTeee
Thread (YC S12) | London, UK | Onsite |
[https://www.thread.com](https://www.thread.com)

Our mission is to help people to feel happier and more self-confident by
making it easy to dress well. We do this using a combination of human stylists
and powerful machine learning algorithms to recommend each guy the perfect
things just for them—in their size, budget, and style—which they can then buy
in one place.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/thread](https://www.keyvalues.com/thread)

Here are our open roles:

\- Data Engineer: [https://www.thread.com/jobs/data-
engineer?ref=keyvalues](https://www.thread.com/jobs/data-
engineer?ref=keyvalues)

\- Frontend Engineer: [https://www.thread.com/jobs/frontend-
engineer?ref=keyvalues](https://www.thread.com/jobs/frontend-
engineer?ref=keyvalues)

\- Software Engineer: [https://www.thread.com/jobs/software-
engineer?ref=keyvalues](https://www.thread.com/jobs/software-
engineer?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Some of the technologies we use to build Thread include: Python,
Django, ReactJS, PostgreSQL, Redis, Debian, Docker, Memcache, nginx, Ansible,
Jenkins, Gunicorn, Luigi, Pandas, scikit-learn, git.

------
AlexMS11
DataFox | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.datafox.com](https://www.datafox.com)

DataFox's machine learning and natural language processing algorithms
structure data on millions of businesses and deliver reliable insights into
the workflows where they're most needed. We’re going to double our engineering
team in the next year -- come join us and help grow our platform!

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/datafox](https://www.keyvalues.com/datafox)

We're looking to hire:

\- Software Engineer (Backend):
[https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/487c462d-f530-4ed2-a03d-3c7544...](https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/487c462d-f530-4ed2-a03d-3c7544d90436?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

\- Senior Software Engineer (Full-Stack, Web):
[https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/f979dea2-5799-4c71-8d9b-e4c500...](https://jobs.lever.co/datafox/f979dea2-5799-4c71-8d9b-e4c5005b7012?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: MongoDB, Solr, Node, ES6, Ember, Python

Engineering Contact: AlexMS@datafox.com

------
phlogisticfugu
Retina AI | Sr Full-Stack Web Developer | Santa Monica (Los Angeles), CA |
Full-time onsite Retina is a venture-funded startup (largest 2017 seed round
in L.A.) using the power of data science and machine learning for marketing
analytics.

As a Sr Full Stack Web Developer at Retina, you will be building our core
product. Work with a cross-functional team of A-players as we bring the
complex value of Data Science / Artificial Intelligence analytics to
marketers. You will work with the Chief Technology Officer to build a truly
innovative new platform that aims to transform marketing analytics.

If you enjoy working with the best and latest technologies, we leverage
Vue.js, Serverless, Docker, and Spark and thoughtfully apply the best tools
for the job. The perfect candidate will have worked with marketing analytics
in the past, be focused on quality results, and have demonstrated success
building a SaaS product. Retina is located in sunny Santa Monica, CA

* Competitive Salary and Equity * Work with the Directly with Founders to Growth a Startup from Ground Up * Health (Covered at 99% of Employee, 75% of dependents) * Vision & Dental Coverage * Unlimited Vacation * Setup Your Own Kit (Buy what you need to get a comfortable work environment) * 401k Retirement Savings Plan * Gym and Education Expense * Meal & Coffee Card * Free Snacks and Drinks * Professional Development Expenses (Conferences & Courses) * Performance Bonuses * Public Transport Commuter Help * Relocation Costs (if applicable)

[https://retina.ai/careers/](https://retina.ai/careers/)

------
chanfest22
CoinTracker (YC W18) | Founding Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time | ONSITE
| [https://cointracker.io](https://cointracker.io)

CoinTracker is a portfolio & tax manager for cryptocurrency.

We are working on making cryptocurrency easier to use for the common person.
We have started by building a portfolio tracking system and tax filing
service. Next up, we are working on a unified front-end for cryptocurrency
including a noncustodial multi-currency mobile wallet.

Ultimately, we think an individual should be able to move their money anywhere
in the world instantly at any time without having to be at the mercy of a
third party. We believe that being the true owner of your money and other
digital assets is a powerful idea. If this excites you, please let us know!

Some Facts About CoinTracker:

    
    
      * Tracking over $350M in crypto assets across 55,000 connected exchange accounts
      * Ramen-profitable
      * Funded by YC, Initialized Capital (Coinbase’s first seed investor), Juan Benet (Filecoin), and other great angels
      * https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/10/cointracker-raises-1-5m

Job Description:
[https://www.cointracker.io/about#job_software_engineer](https://www.cointracker.io/about#job_software_engineer)

------
evand
Snapcraft ([https://snapcraft.io](https://snapcraft.io)) | Senior Software
Engineer | REMOTE | Full time

The Snapcraft team at Canonical (Ubuntu) are trying to make it easy to deliver
app updates to all Linux-based cloud, IoT, and desktop systems safely
(confinement, rollbacks) and automatically.

We're motivated by making developers' lives easier. We want to see people
spend time on what makes their app unique and interesting, not on packaging.
We also understand that developers currently face an impossible choice between
few updates to lower the risk of breakage and frequent updates to lower the
risk of compromise.

The open position is for a Senior Software Engineer. We want someone with
years of war stories building developer tools to help re-architect the core of
Snapcraft
([https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft](https://github.com/snapcore/snapcraft)).
It needs to integrate deep into Python, Node, Ruby, Electron, and others so
that releasing your app for tens of millions of Linux users is a natural
extension of setup.py or npm run.

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical/jobs/1067097](https://boards.greenhouse.io/canonical/jobs/1067097)

------
azmorf
Handsome | Austin, TX | Full-Time or Part-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or Green
Card

We're looking for a senior or architect-level mobile (iOS, Android) or web
(Frontend, Backend) developer who is looking to get into more of a team lead /
dev lead role, or someone who has made this transition. We need someone who is
deeply technical and has hands-on experience of creating high-quality consumer
applications to join us and lead our development team (either onshore or
offshore) on projects. The responsibilities would consist of: (1) leading the
development team, ensuring the quality of the output (both code AND product
output), (2) closely collaborating with designers on the team, and ensuring
productive collaboration between the designers and developers, (3) closely
collaborating with our Project Manager, and (4) being the face of our project
team in front of the client.

Handsome is holistic experience design and technology agency. We combine our
human-centered design approach with technical skillset to architect and build
solutions that helps transform our clients' businesses. We have worked with
FedEx, Home Depot, Facebook, Nickelodeon, Keller Williams, Indeed, Silvercar,
WP Engine and more.

careers (аt) handsome.is | [http://handsome.is](http://handsome.is)

------
frederik_secfi
Secfi | Software engineer(s) | Amsterdam, the Netherlands | EUR 35-60k +
equity

We're on a mission to increase employee’s private company ownership by helping
them exercise their options - a complex and opaque process that typically
comes with a lot of anxiety and unanswered questions. Our tools help you take
control of your stock options and maximize their potential.

For example: one of the most complicated things for employees is figuring out
how much taxes they need to pay when exercising their Incentive Stock Options
or Non-qualified Stock Options. Our recently launched tax planning tool does
just that: [https://www.secfi.com/option-tax-
planning/](https://www.secfi.com/option-tax-planning/)

Things we are building next: multiyear tax forecast analysis, recommendation
engine based on various sources and fantastic UX and UI. We’ve raised funding
from renowned VC investors (known from Uber, Robin Hood), are profitable and
are aggressively hiring to continue automating the complex challenges in our
platform. Looking for:

\- Front-end developers [https://www.secfi.com/careers/front-end-
developer/](https://www.secfi.com/careers/front-end-developer/)

Interested? Please email frederik@secfi.com to get in touch.

------
rahimnathwani
OneFi | London, UK | Full-time | VP Engineering |
[https://onefi.co](https://onefi.co)

We're a small team of high performers who have built the leading African
Mobile First Consumer Lending Business. Ranked #1 for Finance apps (and #41
overall) in Google Play in Nigeria. Fast growing business (5%/month). Well
funded. Team spread between Lagos, Cape Town and San Francisco. As we expand
our platform to new markets (Ivory Coast, Ghana, Senegal, Egypt), we are
establishing our senior leadership in London.

VP of Engineering [[https://careers.onefi.co/3/](https://careers.onefi.co/3/)]
: Responsible for the entire engineering organization. This includes
recruiting, retention, organizational structure, technical architecture and
roadmaps, engineering process and practices, and outcomes.

In the last couple of months, we've hired some awesome folks who will work
alongside you in London: a Senior Product Manager, a Head of Data Science, and
a Head of Risk. It will be up to you and them to build the culture and team
you want.

If you’re interested, please email me (careers[AT]onefi.co) or my personal
address (in profile) with your CV or a link to your profile (on LinkedIn or
similar), mentioning HN in the subject line.

------
pbh101
IMC Financial Markets | Build Engineer | Chicago, IL | ONSITE VISA | Full-time
| [http://www.imc.com](http://www.imc.com)

Our trading system encompasses more technology stacks than ever before as we
continue to deliver low-latency solutions for our trading strategies. At the
same time, our development organization is growing steadily in order to tackle
new challenges. Both of these mean that the simplicity and speed of our build
environment is more valuable and more challenging than ever.

As a build engineer at IMC, you will continually identify and implement
improvements to the software delivery process, from targeted, iterative
refinements to sweeping architectural redesigns, from improving code
modularity and build times to releasing a fully-tested artifact. We're looking
for someone who will leverage their previous experience in this space to make
a mark.

Full Build Engineer posting:
[https://imc.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/IMC_USA/job/Chicago/Build-...](https://imc.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/IMC_USA/job/Chicago/Build-
Engineer_REQ-00430)

If you have questions, email me at the address listed in my profile with
"HNBUILD" in the subject.

======

IMC is among the world’s leading technology-driven trading firms, and a market
maker in securities listed on exchanges across the globe. Our cutting-edge
technology drives everything we do. High performance algorithms, smart
strategies and collaborative teams are the core of our business.

------
magic_at_enimai
Nod Labs - [https://nod.com](https://nod.com) \- Mountain View CA - Full Time

Looking for Embedded Machine Learning and Computer Vision engineers. We build
intelligent spatial sensing hardware and software to enable new paradigms of
Human Machine Interaction. We believe our motion tracking technology will
fundamentally change how we interact with machines. Our technology powers
upcoming computing platforms and robots.

We are looking for :

a. Computer Vision / Machine Intelligence Engineers

    
    
       * SLAM implementation experience is a plus
    
       * Deep understanding of Tensorflow is desirable 
    

b. Embedded (DSP / VLIW) Engineers - * Board Bringup and Device driver
experience

    
    
       * Machine Learning on DSPs or Microcontrollers 
    
       * Movidius Myriad / Qualcomm Hexagon knowledge desirable
    

You: Self starter and mostly importantly a finisher - pick something up and
deliver without supervision. You will be a manager with a team size of one -
you. You will need to pick the next problem on the way to achieve our goals
and solve it. You will need to hold a lot of complexity in your head and have
solid CS fundamentals. For what we do, Google may not have all the answers to
your questions, github may not have any such sample code and Stackoverflow may
have a vaguely related question with no replies, but you will be responsible
for solving the problem. Everyone of us is a hands on engineer so you will
thrive doing more of what you love.

Drop us an email at stdin@nod-labs.com

------
tckr
Nordic Semiconductor | IoT Backend Developer | Trondheim, Norway | ONSITE,
VISA (Relocation package) | Full-time

For our cloud services team working from Portland and Trondheim we are looking
for an experienced candidate who can lead the cloud solution development for
nRF Cloud and other cloud-projects from day one on their own responsibility.

This requires substantial experience with building web-based applications on
AWS Web Services (especially serverless services AND IoT) and deploying and
operating these services, as well as significant proficiency in Node.js,
JavaScript, TypeScript and test-driven development in general.

The Nordic Semiconductor R&D team is a group of talented development engineers
of many nationalities based at our R&D headquarters in Trondheim Norway. You
will be working closely with both hardware designers and system architects as
we develop and validate a highly scalable IoT infrastructure to enhance our
existing and future products which are helping our customers make excellent
products based on our system-on-chip products (nRF microcontrollers).

[https://candidate.hr-
manager.net/ApplicationInit.aspx?cid=27...](https://candidate.hr-
manager.net/ApplicationInit.aspx?cid=278&ProjectId=175679&MediaId=5)

------
SoftwareMaven
Oracle | Remote

Ksplice is the leading technology that allows administrators to patch the
critical components of a Linux system on the fly with zero downtime and zero
disruption. We're looking for an experienced DevOps engineer to join our team.
As a DevOps engineer, you would be responsible for automating the deployment,
monitoring, and day-to-day management of Ksplice's infrastructure for building
and serving critical security "hot fix" updates for various flavors of the
Linux kernel and for user space applications. At any given point, this may
involve ssh'ing into a machine, updating a configuration manifest,
troubleshooting a running system, spinning up a docker registry, or providing
guidance on the best deployment options for a new service.

The Oracle Ksplice team is a remote team, so you must be comfortable
interacting remotely and working autonomously. We are a small team that
expects its members to be comfortable with self-directed work.

More information about Ksplice is available at
[http://ksplice.oracle.com/](http://ksplice.oracle.com/), and you can contact
me by email at travis.jensen@oracle.com for more detailed specs. Oracle is an
equal opportunity employer.

Tech stack includes MySQL, Linux, Python, Django, Puppet, Ansible.

------
rshults
Raven[Ops] | Senior Software Engineer - Go | San Francisco, Boston, Pittsburgh
| On-site | Full-Time

Advances in AI, inexpensive sensors, and growing computational power are
finally making it possible for autonomous systems to operate out in the world.
Self-driving cars to ease our commutes, delivery robots to reinvent local
commerce, and construction robots to make building faster and safer... they're
all coming.

Our mission is to foster a thriving ecosystem of hundreds of innovative
robotics companies as they solve an unimaginable array of important problems.
To succeed, they are going to need access to the same quality of development
tools and data infrastructure that made the web and mobile revolutions
possible, but built to their needs.

That's where Raven[Ops] comes in.

Each of our customer's robots can generate 1-7TB of data per hour. Our first
challenge is triaging that data flow. At that data scale we have fascinating
challenges with even simple tasks like aggregation, transmission and storage.
We are working on many novel ways to work with and process robotics data, both
real-time and post-processed and are in the process of filing several patents.

We've recently raised $3.5M led by Accel and are looking for several go
backend engineers to join the team. Our stack consists of Go (golang), gRPC,
AWS, Docker, and React.

If any of this sounds interesting, feel free to reach out to me directly,
randall@raven-ops.com (but please apply to the link). Our open positions are
listed at [https://jobs.lever.co/raven-ops](https://jobs.lever.co/raven-ops).

~~~
seishun
Do you sponsor visas?

------
alaser
TechEmpower | Full stack developer | Los Angeles area, California (near LAX) |
ONSITE

Please apply at
[https://jobs.techempower.com/hn](https://jobs.techempower.com/hn)

TechEmpower is a custom software company. We help our clients understand their
needs, plan solutions for them, and build software -- on time and on target.
We're looking for good programmers interested in web development. If you're
smart, motivated, and you want to work in a supportive environment, then let's
talk.

ABOUT

\- We're small, with 30 employees working in teams of 1-6. \- We're friendly.
Our office is professional and collegiate, like a computer lab staffed by
adults. \- We're the authority on web framework performance
([https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/](https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/))

TECHNOLOGIES

We don't expect new hires to have experience with all of these, but you'll
learn about them every day.

\- Languages: Java, JavaScript, Python, Go, C#, Ruby, PHP \- Web: Jersey, .NET
Core, React, Django, Node.js, Go, Servlets, jQuery \- Mobile: iOS, Android,
PhoneGap \- Data Persistence: ORM (Hibernate, etc.), Postgres, MySQL, MS SQL
Server, NoSQL.

BENEFITS

\- Flexible Schedules \- Food trucks on Tuesday/Thursday \- Lounge with two
large TVs and a game collection

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera/Fast Forward Labs | Data Science EMEA | London, UK Full-time | Onsite
or remote within UK

Cloudera Fast Forward Labs is an applied machine learning research and
consulting group within Cloudera. We help organizations recognize and develop
product and business opportunities through emerging machine learning and AI
technologies. We offer a research subscription service and data science
consulting services to companies in a wide set of industries.

We value thoughtfulness, a love of learning new things, creativity, diverse
perspectives, and a sense of humor.

We support our clients to help them create excellent data products and
businesses using emerging data capabilities, and we bring the lessons learned
through that work to our research and product development process.

You’ll be a key member of our customer facing data science team. You’ll be
solving challenging customer data science and machine learning problems in a
variety of industries, and advising customers on strategy, prioritization, and
data opportunity.

To learn more and apply, please visit:
[https://cloudera.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/External_Career/job/U...](https://cloudera.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/External_Career/job/UK-
Remote/Data-Scientist---EMEA-at-Cloudera-Fast-Forward-Labs_180534)

------
hm-distro
Google | Strategic Cloud Engineer, Google Professional Services | Multiple
Worldwide Locations | Onsite | Full-Time | google.com

As a Strategic Cloud Engineer, you will be the Google engineer working with
the most strategic cloud customers. You will ensure that the experience
building and maintaining applications in Google Cloud Platform is amazing. You
are responsible for rapid and accurate resolution of technical challenges,
lead implementations and integration of custom features. Additionally, you
will work closely with Product Management and Product Engineering to build and
constantly drive excellence in our products.

Together with the team you will support customer implementation of Google
Cloud products through: architecture guidance, best practices, data migration,
capacity planning, implementation, troubleshooting, monitoring, and much more.

The Google Cloud Platform team helps customers transform and evolve their
business through the use of Google’s global network, web-scale data centers
and software infrastructure. As part of an entrepreneurial team in this
rapidly growing business, you will help shape the future of businesses of all
sizes use technology to connect with customers, employees and partners.

[https://goo.gl/WVLweJ](https://goo.gl/WVLweJ)

------
kelvintf
TruFusion | Full Stack | Las Vegas, NV | Full time | ONSITE

TruFusion is a growing company within the yoga and group fitness industry. We
have 11 studios open in the US with plans to open dozens more in the next few
years.

TruFusion’s website is one of the first places a potential customer experience
a TruFusion product. As our Full-Stack developer you will be in charge of our
website and you will play an important role in driving growth for the company.
By working with the marketing, and creative departments you will help build a
world-class website that delights visitors and convinces them to visit a
studio to try a class. You will also build user-friendly tools and plugins
that help marketing tasks such automating promotional changes to the website,
or perform A/B testing and analysis. In addition to working with customer
facing websites, you will also help maintain and add new features to the
internal corporate apps that are used by other TruFusion employees every day.

Our studios offer over 20 classes daily and in many classes students can burn
over 600 calories in an hour while having fun in a great social setting with
friends. By joining our team you will be helping people hit their fitness
goals, stay healthy, and be happy.

Send me a note at techcareers at trufusion . com if you're interested.

------
akhudek
Kira Systems | Clojure and Go Developers | Toronto | ONSITE | VISA |
[https://kirasystems.com/careers](https://kirasystems.com/careers)

We build machine learning powered applications to help law firms, audit firms,
and corporations review and understand contracts. As one of the fastest
growing companies in this space, we're looking to hire many new developers to
work in our HQ in Toronto.

Our existing technology stack is built on Clojure, ClojureScript, and C++.
Recently, we've also introduce Go to handle some of the more performance
sensitive parts of our code, particularly around infrastructure and machine
learning. If any of these technologies interests you please apply, we welcome
people of all skill levels.

Clojure:
[https://kirasystems.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mjvz/](https://kirasystems.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0mjvz/)

Go:
[https://kirasystems.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01uxa/](https://kirasystems.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk01uxa/)

Devops:
[https://kirasystems.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fymj/](https://kirasystems.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0fymj/)

------
realguess
BlockFi | NYC | Software Engineers | ONSITE | Full-Time |
[https://blockfi.com/](https://blockfi.com/)

BlockFi is an engineering-centric fintech company building bridges between
fiat and crypto currencies. Our mission is to bring liquidity to digital
assets and create engaging, performant products meeting the demands of
individuals and institutions that hold crypto assets. We are venture-backed
startup backed by Galaxy Digital, ConsenSys Ventures, Kenetic Capital, and
others.

We're language agnostic. Our backend is microservice oriented and
containerized using Docker. Our main stack includes AWS, Lambda, PostgreSQL,
Redis, GoLang, Python, TypeScript, React/Redux, Jupyter Notebook. We believe
in owning our own truth and as such run Ethereum and Bitcoin full nodes. For
our blockchain development and decentralized products, we use Solidity, Web3,
and Truffle.

We are R&D focused at BlockFi and do weekly lunch and learns on any topic
related to blockchain or crypto. Our team along with our stack is organized as
a mesh network enabling decentralized learning and tech development. We are
looking for both front-end and back-end engineers. If this sounds like a place
you want to work, feel free to reach me at chao at blockfi dot com.

------
thomaspun
GoodNotes (www.goodnotes.com) | Hong Kong ON-SITE, VISA | Full Time | Mobile +
Web engineers + leads |
[https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/](https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/)

GoodNotes turns your iPad into digital paper. It was created from our
founder's frustration of taking readable and reusable handwritten notes on his
first iPad. We have since grown to one of the top paid iOS apps worldwide. Our
vision is to be the smart paper where people think, study, and work. We are
looking for product-minded software engineers to join us in our Hong Kong
office.

\- We are psyched about the future of computing: touch screen + keyboard + pen

\- We sponsor work visa. Come work in Hong Kong, one of the best Asian cities

\- You will be working with makers. Every member on the team has shipped their
own products outside of work.

\- We are bootstrapped from day one and we treat our team well. Check out our
benefits on our page.

\- We have excellent work-life balance because we hire people we can trust. 2
optional days (Thurs & Fri) to work at home. Annual all-expense-paid offsite
trip.

Email me at thomas@goodnotes.com and check out the pictures of our outings and
office on
[https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/](https://www.goodnotes.com/careers/)

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk)

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a force for good in an
industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an unrelenting focus on
technology, we now let more properties than any agency in the UK. In the last
12m we let over £11.5bn worth of property, to over 1 million registered users,
without charging any admin fees.

We're VC backed, profitable, and with plenty of ambition. We're looking for
generalists, thought-leaders, and those with a passion for solving real-world
problems.

You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders. You'll
have full autonomy to work on, and figure out how best to solve, the biggest
problems in the industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences
via code every day.

\- Full Stack Developer (C#) | £80k (negotiable based on experience) | up to
0.25% equity

[https://angel.co/openrent/jobs](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs)

Recent press coverage: -
[https://angel.co/openrent/activity#press](https://angel.co/openrent/activity#press)

Contact via AngelList or email in profile. Look forward to meeting you!

------
StriverGuy
Kard Financial | Senior Software Engineer | New York, NY | Full-Time | On-site

Kard helps consumers maximize their credit card rewards programs while also
helping our partners, card issuers, turn loyalty from an expensive,
inefficient marketing channel into a profitable revenue channel. We are
flipping an already $16B industry on its head, which comes with a host of
interesting challenges, from refining our real-time recommendation algorithms,
integrating with partner API's and building bank-level security and compliance
tools.

We are looking for a Senior Software Engineer with production-grade modern web
(and mobile) experience.

Responsibilities: • Architect and implement multi-cloud solutions for consumer
facing web and mobile applications • Assist in cloud-based DevOps and
infrastructure build outs and maintenance • Build out application features (we
are a full stack JavaScript shop) • Help implement and improve coding
standards across organization

Perks to working with us at Kard • Flexible health insurance, including
dental/vision • Retirement plans • Unlimited vacation • Work from home (or
anywhere you like!) on Fridays • We're dog friendly, and have a labradoodle
(Kobi) in the office every day

If you are interested send an email to dan@getkard.com with a resume and a
note introducing yourself!

------
Ethan_Mick
Virtyx Technologies | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://virtyx.com/](https://virtyx.com/)

Virtyx is the easiest way to monitor and fix servers, desktops, and laptops.
We built monitoring as powerful as Datadog, integrated it with osquery, and
have automated scripts and an integrated shell to allow our customers to fix
their problems right in the product. The integration allows us to
automatically tag fixes and present solutions across our entire user base.

Our customers love our product, and we're excited to keep pushing what it can
do. We're looking for positive people who want to be challenged and grow with
the company. We empthasize with our customers and really try to understand how
we can help, and ensure our product does it in the best way possible.

[https://virtyx.com/jobs/software-engineer/](https://virtyx.com/jobs/software-
engineer/)

Also: if you are on the fence about applying or talking to us, please do. If
you’re feeling daunted because you don’t think you quite check all the boxes
but are excited about what we’re doing and want to come work with us, please
apply anyway. We're all human, and we’re excited to hear from you!

------
arespredator
MessageBird | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Data Engineer, ML Engineer | Full-time
| Onsite | Visa

MessageBird is a Cloud Communications Platform as a Service (CPaaS) company
for SMS, Voice and Chat communications that connects businesses to 7 billion
phones worldwide. We’re one of the fastest growing software companies in the
world and we’re looking to expand our best-in-class Engineering Team with an
experienced Data Engineer and Machine Learning Engineer.

Data engineering at MessageBird is programming-heavy, so we're looking for
people who like to code and have significant software engineering experience.
On the ML front we're looking for engineers experienced in delivering products
more than purely research-oriented folk, but if you've a solid research
background and want to try moving to the private sector, give us a shout too.

Tech stack: Go, gRPC, Clickhouse, Bigtable, Java, Apache Beam (Google
Dataflow), GCP, k8s.

Our data team is currently 8 engineers and 8 nationalities. We have a very
well stocked kitchen and a roof terrace in our brand new Rivierenbuurt office.

Apply at
[https://www.messagebird.com/en/careers](https://www.messagebird.com/en/careers)
and feel free to contact me at piotr@messagebird.com in case you have any
questions.

------
aretec_ny
SEC | Application Developer | New York, NY | ONSITE

We're building the U.S. Securities & Exchange Commission’s next generation of
analytic platforms to keep our markets safe, effective, and trusted. We’re
looking for high-quality developers to design and build state-of-the-art, big
data applications. Our world-class developers become full-stack experts and
educated about the financial markets and security regulations.

Join a small team of talented developers, capable researchers, and former
finance people. We use a modern stack of python, pandas,
JavaScript/Typescript, React, and other supporting technologies (e.g. flask,
klein, Node, R, and kdb+/q).

We’re hiring for 2 positions: 1) Full-stack developer (3+ years of software
development experience, proficient with some of our stack) 2) Python developer
(2+ years of software development experience, proficient in python
development, proficient with using Linux)

The ideal candidate will also have some experience in: \- Cloud development \-
Financial security markets/investing \- Data science

If you meet the above qualifications, please apply! We offer great pay and
perks.

Candidates must have worked/studied in US for a minimum of 3 years and be able
to work onsite in New York City. For more information or to apply, please send
your resume to careers@aretecinc.com.

------
iopeak
Asyncy | Lead Designer | Amsterdam (+VISA) | Full-time | €45k | <1% |
[https://angel.co/asyncy/jobs](https://angel.co/asyncy/jobs)

Asyncy | Front End Engineer | Amsterdam (+VISA) | Full-time | €60k | <1% |
[https://angel.co/asyncy/jobs](https://angel.co/asyncy/jobs)

Asyncy | Growth/Community Leader | Amsterdam (+VISA) | Full-time | €50k | <1%
| [https://angel.co/asyncy/jobs](https://angel.co/asyncy/jobs)

\- __Culture __diverse, loving, passionate, fun, and inspiring.

\- __Benefits __flexible work hours, unlimited vacation, startup culture, team
boat

\- __Mission __Prototype to production in the most DRY, scalable, transparent,
developer friendly way possible.

\- __Technical Pitch __DSL that choreographs microservices in a serverless
environment. Removing the unnecessary complexity of applications by moving
application logic into Stories and relying on microservices to do grunt work.
BYO code and containers.

\- __Non-Technical Pitch __A new way of developing applications that focuses
on business goals instead of unnecessary complexity and operations by reducing
technical debt and pushing product to market quicker.

\- __Company __Started January 2018 • Beta • >$1M Invested

\- __Stack __Vue.js, Python /Java/Go/Rust, Kubernetes

\- __Slogan __Build smarter applications.

Passionately building a delicious programming language for serverless
microservices in Amsterdam. Join our awesome team as we create open source
developer tools that change the landscape of developing applications.

| Microservices | Serverless | DSL | Open Source | Kubernetes | DevTools |

Inquire at hello@asyncy.com --
[https://angel.co/asyncy/jobs](https://angel.co/asyncy/jobs) Learn more at
[https://asyncy.com](https://asyncy.com) \--
[https://docs.asyncy.com](https://docs.asyncy.com)

------
lana0296
Dia&Co | New York City | Onsite | Remote OK |
[https://www.dia.com](https://www.dia.com)

Dia&Co is the leading personalized styling service for women who wear sizes
14+. Our business meets a profound need, and we are on a mission to
democratize fashion — not only by providing easy access to quality clothing,
but also by building an inclusive community of women who use fashion to
celebrate their bodies.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co](https://www.keyvalues.com/dia&co)

Our open positions: * Senior Software Engineer:
[https://grnh.se/eshew45o1](https://grnh.se/eshew45o1)

* Software Engineer, Data: [https://grnh.se/e526msjr1](https://grnh.se/e526msjr1)

* Machine Learning Engineer: [https://grnh.se/k2r8iyqt1](https://grnh.se/k2r8iyqt1)

* Senior Product Designer: [https://grnh.se/ndsjr3cw1](https://grnh.se/ndsjr3cw1)

* Senior Product Manager: [https://grnh.se/108a9c871](https://grnh.se/108a9c871)

Tech Stack: Engineering: Ruby on Rails, Postgresql, ElasticSearch Data: Python
+ Go, Docker, AWS services (e.g. Kinesis, Lambda, ECS, Fargate…)

------
tchawla88
DISNEY STREAMING SERVICES (BAMTECH Media) | Senior Software Engineers | Full
Time | ONSITE (New York, NY) or REMOTE (US Only)

BAMTECH Media, a technology subsidiary of The Walt Disney Company, is looking
for Senior Software Engineers to join the Media Engineering Team.

BAMTECH Media develops premium digital media products for many of our partners
such as MLB.TV, NHL.TV, PlayStation Vue and ESPN+. We are paving the way for
the next-generation media and sports technologies. Media Engineering works on
building out scalable distributed systems for media production pipeline that
is core to our products. If you are interested in joining us in the pursuit of
not only crafting new media products but also enjoying the products you build,
we want to hear from you!

Technologies: Java, Spring, Scala, full AWS stack, Reactive Programming.
Experience in these is preferred but not required.

Email: tanya.chawla@bamtechmedia.com OR Apply:
[https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/sr-software-
engi...](https://jobs.disneycareers.com/job/new-york/sr-software-engineer-
media-engineering/391/6746812) More info:
[https://www.bamtechmedia.com/](https://www.bamtechmedia.com/)

------
arya_stark
Second Spectrum is looking for SOFTWARE ENGINEERS to join our COMPUTER VISION
R&D team at Second Spectrum for the following positions:

[Los Angeles, USA] [ONSITE] Senior Computer Vision Engineer with high
performance computing / GPU experience
([https://bit.ly/2KBpqU5](https://bit.ly/2KBpqU5))

[Lausanne, Switzerland] [ONSITE] Computer Vision Engineer
([https://bit.ly/2mOnBZ5](https://bit.ly/2mOnBZ5))

[Lausanne, Switzerland] [ONSITE] Computer Vision Engineering Intern (only
Swiss & EU/EFTA citizens) ([https://bit.ly/2tojdRV](https://bit.ly/2tojdRV))

For other job openings and applications, please check our career page at
[https://www.secondspectrum.com/careers.html](https://www.secondspectrum.com/careers.html)

ABOUT US

Second Spectrum is the world leader in building machines that understand
sports and the experts at creating value from tracking data. We create tools
that help teams win, making data and video easily accessible and actionable.
For media companies, we create automatically augmented video and interactive,
personalised, OTT experiences. We are at the forefront of computer vision,
machine learning, big data, augmented reality, and product design. Second
Spectrum is the Official Optical Tracking Provider of the NBA. In addition, we
are working with several football (soccer) clubs and leagues in Europe and in
the US, and provide software for coaches and players to help improve their
game.

------
coryfoo
Windfall Data | Lead Data Scientist, Data Engineer | SF | Full Time | ONSITE
or REMOTE (US-based only)

At Windfall, our goal is to determine the net worth of every person in the
world. Its a super hard problem with broad applications. We work with hundreds
of non-profit organizations across the US to help them better understand and
engage their donors. We also work with for-profit companies in a wide array of
industries (finance, travel, hospitality & gaming, luxury goods, etc) to help
them better understand their clientele and targeting affluent households for
net-new acquisition.

Our team is still fairly small so every new hire will have the ability to make
a huge impact!

We're looking for:

* An experienced data scientist to lead our team in developing our predictive models. Data and data science are core to our business, so this role will be incredibly influential in the success of the company.

* A seasoned backend/data engineer to help build our data pipeline and other infrastructure.

Roles are onsite in SF, or remote (US only) for the right candidate with prior
remote work experience.

If you're interested in hearing more, send a message to cory@windfalldata.com

Read more about what we're building here:
[https://medium.com/windfalldata/](https://medium.com/windfalldata/)

------
new2hn
Petuum | Senior Software Engineer, Senior Data Scientist, Senior UX Designers
| Pittsburgh, PA | ONSITE, VISA |
[http://www.petuum.com/careers.html](http://www.petuum.com/careers.html)

Petuum is building a platform for easily running distributed machine learning.

The company was spun out of a Carnegie Mellon research group about two years
ago, and we have raised $108 million through Series A + B funding to support
our rapid growth.

The Petuum development platform and gallery of AI building blocks work with
any programming language and any type of data, allowing managers and analysts
to quickly build AI applications without any coding, while engineers and data
scientists can further enhance applications as needed.

What we look for: Competent engineering acumen. 3-5 years of relevant industry
experience in some/most of the following:

* For front-end engineering: Typescript, Angular and D3.

* For back-end engineering: Python, C++, Go, CUDA, Spark and Kubernetes.

* For UX: Interaction design, information architecture

* Data science: Building and deploying a production-quality TensorFlow/PyTorch/DyNet model. Working with popular Python data science libraries. Background in statistics/optimization/computer vision/ natural language processing.

We are hiring for our Pittsburgh and Sunnyvale offices.

------
Margoniessen
QI Press Controls | Database/python Engineer and C++ developer | Breda,
Netherlands | Onsite

We, Q.I. Press Controls (QIPC), are worldwide market leader in delivering and
developing advanced, high tech optical measurement systems for the graphic
industry at which we control printing presses with our stereo camera.

We are continuously improving on our systems. Right now we are looking for
more C++ developers who can work on our camera software. What do we use?
C++14/17, Boost, openCV, Linux, Conan, Swig, ARM, STL, Git, Cmake, Gtest, GCC
etc.

We are looking for a python + database engineer as well. Extensive experience
of Python and PostgreSQL is asked. What do we use? Linux, Replication, Flask,
PyTest, Async-IO, Tox, Virtualenv, continious integration, Unit testing etc.

Full vacancies can be found here:

 _C++:[https://werkenbijqipc.nl/vacatures/overzicht/software-
develo...](https://werkenbijqipc.nl/vacatures/overzicht/software-developer-c)
_Database/Python: [https://werkenbijqipc.nl/vacatures/overzicht/database-
softwa...](https://werkenbijqipc.nl/vacatures/overzicht/database-software-
engineer)

Questions? Or want to apply directly? m.niessen@qipc.com

------
RawsonLeavitt
Brain Corporation | San Diego, CA | Onsite Only

Brain Corp is a San Diego-based AI company that specializes in the development
of self-driving technology. We are taking our proprietary BrainOS (robot
operating system) and putting it on machines to turn them into self-driving,
autonomous robots. We have raised $110m from SoftBank and Qualcomm Ventures.

We are hiring across all engineering functions (Research, Software, Firmware,
Electrical, Mechanical). Our full job board can be found here:
[https://braincorporation.applytojob.com/apply/](https://braincorporation.applytojob.com/apply/)

Highlighted openings:

* Sr. Software Engineer(AWS Cloud)

* Depth Perception Research Scientist

* Application and Tools Developer (Qt)

* Robotics SWE

* Site Reliability Engineer

* Software Test Automation Engineer

All positions are posted on the website. Please apply there if interested;
respective hiring managers do first resume reviews.

Typical Interview Process: Code challenge, technical phone/skype screen (x2 if
non-local), onsite, offer.

Contact us at careers@braincorporation.com. If you don't see a role that
matches, feel free to send your resume over to us and let us know what you
would be interested in.

Thanks! -Rawson
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rawsonleavitt/)

------
agentile
Follow Up Boss | Senior Full Stack Engineer | Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.followupboss.com/about/](https://www.followupboss.com/about/)

We are a simple, sales-focused CRM for real estate teams. We’re a
bootstrapped, profitable company started back in April of 2011. We are a
remote company with a mostly US-based team. We are very customer-centric:
[https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews](https://www.facebook.com/followupboss/reviews)
and our customers love our product.

More about how we work:
[https://followupboss-1.wistia.com/medias/kc5ows18dj](https://followupboss-1.wistia.com/medias/kc5ows18dj)

We are looking to hire a Senior Full Stack Engineer. Solve challenging
technical problems and put your skills to the test every day. We've processed
over a billion emails; per month we send nearly 3 million text messages and
handle 700k+ minutes of call time for tens of thousands of active customers.

Expertise in front end technologies, we use React, JavaScript, CSS. Expertise
in back end technologies, we use PHP, Aurora, Postgres, Redis, to name a few.

You should have a successful track record for working remotely and can clearly
show in past experience the value you specifically brought to the team and to
the company you worked for.

Full job listing and specific skills we are looking for / Apply at
[https://grnh.se/3n8auf](https://grnh.se/3n8auf)

------
eliottj
Experienced PHP Back End Developer in Paris, France / full-time

Website: [https://www.stockly.ai/jobs](https://www.stockly.ai/jobs) Contact:
admin@stockly.ai

Stockly is an innovative technology that increases sales of e-commerce
retailers by reducing their stock-outs. Our ambition is to create the world’s
first global network of shared i n v e n t o r y . After gaining the interest
of large French retailers, we hope to continue expanding our system of
development!

We are looking for a PHP developer, specializing in e-commerce frameworks
(Prestashop, Magento, Shopify, xcart). In addition to being an expert in the
PHP programming language, we want you to be determined to work in a project
where you will have a decisive impact on the progress of our company. You will
work with the entire network, from manipulating PHP modules to improving API
(Application programming Interface) through DevOps software development. We
are looking for someone who is entrepreneurial, has leadership skills, and is
ready to put themself into a thrilling adventure. Come and join us!

• Contract type: Full time (CDI) ONSITE • Perquisite: Competitive Salary &
Stock-options • Location : Paris 75002, France • Starting: ASAP

ONSITE, VISA ok.

------
XiZhao
FOSSA | Software Engineering + 3 | San Francisco + Remote, Full-time |
[https://fossa.io/careers](https://fossa.io/careers)

“Top 5 Open Source Companies to Watch in 2017” - NetworkWorld

FOSSA is a fast growing venture-backed startup developing code analysis tools
to help modern teams manage their open source dependencies.

Since 2017, over 4000 open source projects (Kubernetes, Webpack, Terraform,
ESLint) and companies (Docker, Tesla, Mapbox, Hashicorp) rely on FOSSA in
their critical deployment paths to automate license compliance, vulnerability
management, software inventory and more.

FOSSA is an early-stage company backed by Bain Capital Ventures with affiliate
angels including Marc Benioff (Salesforce), Steve Chen (YouTube), Amr
Awadallah (Cloudera), Jaan Tallin (Skype) and Justin Mateen (Tinder).

Apply: [https://fossa.io/careers](https://fossa.io/careers)

TechCrunch: [https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/23/fossa-scores-2-2-m-seed-
ro...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/02/23/fossa-scores-2-2-m-seed-round-to-
automate-open-source-license-management-for-developers/)

To learn more about our engineering team, check out our Request for Teammates
(RFT):

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lzvSSAIa1aevAt5dn1d7BYvK...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1lzvSSAIa1aevAt5dn1d7BYvKYXh-
eV7sd38Y27YeUko/edit#)

~~~
kornish
Can vouch that the FOSSA team is the real deal with a great hacker culture!

(not on the team, just love the people and product)

------
astanway
Amperon | Senior Software Engineer (Full Stack) and Machine Learning Engineer
| NYC, New York | Full-time | Onsite preferred, remote friendly |
[https://amperon.co](https://amperon.co)

We are a decade into the smart meter deployment era. There over 70M smart
meters currently installed in the country, collecting 15 minute resolution
electricity data for every type of ratepayer (including residential,
commercial, and industrial). The data has been relatively untapped for the
past decade, and Amperon is leveraging it to charge forward and bring AI to
the energy world to usher in the smart grid of the future.

We raised our pre-seed earlier this year from some excellent investors,
including Notation and SV Angel, and we've got a number of pilots with energy
suppliers well underway. You'll be joining a small, dynamic team of data
engineers, data scientists, and former energy traders.

Job listings: [https://angel.co/amperon/jobs](https://angel.co/amperon/jobs)

More info: [https://medium.com/@astanway/introducing-
amperon-2cded368284...](https://medium.com/@astanway/introducing-
amperon-2cded3682847)

Contact: abe@amperon.co

~~~
hobolord
Awesome to see companies tackling this emerging energy problem. Really excited
to see what comes of this, there is lots that can be done in terms of demand
response and creating more efficient grids.

------
silverthorn
Angaza | San Francisco | ONSITE | [https://www.angaza.com/contact-
page/#careers](https://www.angaza.com/contact-page/#careers)

Angaza creates technology for selling life-changing products in emerging
markets:

\- [https://blog.angaza.com/illuminate-
angaza-511cd41ce130](https://blog.angaza.com/illuminate-angaza-511cd41ce130)

We enable financing of solar energy systems in off-grid regions across Africa
and Asia, reaching more than a million people who now have electricity in
their homes for the first time. The software you build will help to reach
millions more. We are hiring multiple roles in San Francisco, including mobile
and full-stack engineers and a director of embedded development:

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-
developer/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/android-developer/)

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/software-engineer-
sf/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/software-engineer-sf/)

\- [https://www.angaza.com/jobs/director-
iot/](https://www.angaza.com/jobs/director-iot/)

------
meagannland
Sysdig | Container Monitoring & Security |SF,CA | Full-Time | Onsite, flexible
Hiring on Engineering: Backend (Java, GO); Systems (C++); Front-end
(Ember.js/React.js); DevOps/SRE (Linux, AWS, Terraform)

Sysdig's backend agent sits at the kernel level and gives real-time insights
into the inner workings of enterprise containerized IT environments. Sysdig
Monitor combines system and orchestration data to provide enterprise and SaaS
companies unparalleled intelligence about what's going on in their
infrastructure in an easily consumable interface, and Sysdig Secure
automatically guards against anomalous activity in your system.

Snapshot:

\- Founded in 2013, Sysdig is already trusted by some of world's most
prominent companies (300+ enterprise customers): Disney, Comcast, Cisco,
Pixar, Sunrun..)

\- Series C: $53m in total funding to date

\- 120 global employees with HQ in San Francisco and Belgrade

\- Recently announced Suresh Vasudevan as CEO, who previously took Nimble
Storage through a successful IPO and acquisition

\- Founder and CTO Loris Degioanni built and sold Wireshark to Riverbed before
becoming their CTO

We're growing fast and looking to hire engineers who live and breathe their
work, and are interested in the future of container intelligence.

Please send your resume to Darin Matuzic at darin.matuzic@sysdig.com for
consideration.

------
risevfx
RISE Visual Effects Studios | Systems Administrator | fulltime | ONSITE |
Berlin

Ever worked with 56Gb RoCE, Infiniband and storage clusters ? Would you like
to work on movies seen by millions of people ?

At Rise, our passionate artists work on Visual Effects at the highest
international level.

Responsabilities: - develop and maintain our physical, virtual server and
storage infrastructure and our artist workstations - deploy software and
manage configurations via our puppet infrastructure - provide system and
software support to all users - maintain and oversee our data sets including
active projects data, backups and archives - evaluate and recommend emerging
technologies to increase performance, reliability and manageability - enforce
and improve our security policies - resolve critical outages in the shortest
time

Requirements : - very experienced in Windows and Linux system administration,
IP networks, HW setup, maintainance and troubleshooting - ability to work
autonomously, with minimal supervision and be very self organized - have a
drive to improve and constantly learn new skills - have a friendly, always
ready to help behaviour toward our staff and clients - good knowledge of at
least one scripting language like bash or python

Pluses : - experience with puppet / foreman, FREEIPA / AD, distributed FS
(BeeGFS, Ceph, ...), HA systems (proxmox, ...)

Here is what we can offer to you: - exiting work with a friendly team, lots of
fun and off work activities - to get close to the HPC world and other state of
the art technologies - a fair salary

Please apply by email to jobs@risefx.com

------
anohkha
ZipRecruiter | [https://ziprecruiter.com](https://ziprecruiter.com) | Santa
Monica (LA area) | REMOTE in United States OK for some positions.

Our goal is to create the best online services for filling and finding jobs.
We bootstrapped for the first four years, growing to 900+ employees (190 are
software engineers). August 2014, we raised $63M led by Institutional Venture
Partners.

We have a number of open positions: \- Senior Perl Software Engineer (Santa
Monica, Austin, or Remote) \- Senior Python Software Engineer (Santa Monica)
\- Big Data Architect (Santa Monica) \- Senior Go Developer (Santa Monica) \-
Senior iOS Engineer (Santa Monica) - And Many More!

Please check out our careers page, ziprecruiter.com/careers, for all our tech
positions.

We're growing rapidly and have a large customer base (primarily small and
medium-sized businesses). We have interesting problems to solve in the areas
of search, yield management, analytics, scalability and new product
development.

If you'd like to learn more, please visit
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/hiring/technology)
or email us at techjobs@ziprecruiter.com.

------
secondsettwist
Sight Machine | Sr. Full-stack engineer & others | San Francisco, CA | Onsite
| Full-time | [https://sightmachine.com](https://sightmachine.com)

Sight Machine is used by the world’s largest manufacturers to make better,
faster decisions about their production operations. Our digital manufacturing
platform uses AI, machine learning, and advanced analytics to help address
critical challenges in quality and productivity.

Our engineering team is sharp, diverse, close-knit, and highly motivated to
solve unique challenges and build engaging products. Our stack includes
Python, React/Redux, Flask, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, RabbitMQ, and Kafka. We've
built some internal tools to streamline the developer workflow and make
environment management and deployments super easy. Our company has an
engineering-centric culture, flexible hours, and is definitely an exciting
place to work.

We're looking for a full stack engineer with at least 3-4 years of experience
to work with our Product Engineering team. If you're interested in this role
or any others, please apply below and also shoot me an email at anayak at
sightmachine dot com.

Sr. Full-stack engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sightmachine/9ba535e3-936c-403a-a980-1...](https://jobs.lever.co/sightmachine/9ba535e3-936c-403a-a980-1edb8f755dd2)

All open roles:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sightmachine](https://jobs.lever.co/sightmachine)

Healthcare + unlimited vacation + flexible working + 401(k) + commuter

------
adjusthq
Adjust | Berlin, Germany | Head of Data Science | Full-time | Visa | Onsite |
www.adjust.com

Adjust is a fast-growing mobile marketing analytics company. We build business
intelligence for mobile apps, placing a high premium on scientific statistics,
hand-in-glove UX, and lean, pragmatic product iteration. We enable marketers
to understand how their marketing campaigns are performing.

You will be leading the Data Science team at Adjust, a team that advances
projects in analytics and machine learning to create highly innovative
products to help us achieve our vision of providing an automated mobile
marketing suite to leading app publishers. You will be responsible for our
analytics stack at Adjust, building an infrastructure for our team of data
scientists and fostering a data-driven culture through the company.

Your profile:

\- Demonstrable ability with machine learning specifically and informing big
data infrastructure around machine learning (Spark, Flink, etc.) \- Proven
experience in R, Python and PostgreSQL \- Experience in a management role \-
An eye to developing new solutions and tools \- Track record of delivering
high quality data products on time \- Experience with mobile app data sets, in
particular mobile app advertising / mobile user acquisitions data sets is a
plus

Please get in touch through:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/adjust/job/orR67fwf](http://jobs.jobvite.com/adjust/job/orR67fwf)
and take a look at our other openings at
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/adjust/](http://jobs.jobvite.com/adjust/)

------
numbsafari
Bainbridge Health, Inc. | Web Developer | Philadelphia, PA | On-site, Full-
time | [https://www.bainbridgehealth.com](https://www.bainbridgehealth.com)

Medication errors in US hospitals are estimated to kill over 200,000 people
every year. We work with hospitals to analyze their medication safety
practices and provide them with direct, actionable recommendations that they
can implement.

Be a part of a multi-disciplinary team that is building a platform for data
visualization and continuous quality improvement. As a web developer, you'll
be in charge of driving the end-user experience, from homepage to dashboard.

As a small team, everyone wears multiple hats. We're looking for someone who
has an interest in not just writing code, but also making sure that user
experiences are efficient, accessible, and impactful, and is willing to be
involved in branding and marketing activities to create a cohesive and
coherent identity.

We're a spin-out of the Children's Hospital of Philadelphia (CHOP), and just
closed our seed-funding round.

For more information and to apply, please visit:
[https://www.bainbridgehealth.com/swe-front-
end](https://www.bainbridgehealth.com/swe-front-end)

------
dhekimian
TechAccelerator | Remote | Contract / Full-Time |
[http://www.techaccelerator.com](http://www.techaccelerator.com)

We're a remote only company and offer flexible hours.

TechAccelerator is a next generation platform disrupting how Enterprise
Technology are sold (Servers, Networking, Storage, Virtualization, Security).
We've reinvented the sales cycle by rethinking the art of the PowerPoint
presentation and creating interactive realtime demo environments that walk
users through setting up, configuring and using complex Enterprise
Technologies.

Our clients range from Publicly Traded Manufactuers to some of Silicon
Valley's hotest startups.

We're expanding our team to scale out our platform to AWS, Azure & GCP and
overhaul the existing UX & UI. As part of this project, we plan to package the
front-end up as an Electron
([https://electron.atom.io/](https://electron.atom.io/)) desktop client to
provide a good web browser experience but a richer desktop experience that a
browser doesn't allow for.

We're looking for people who like to solve complex problems using simple but
elegant solutions.

Openings:

* Graphic Designer

* Front End Developer

* Full Stack Rails Engineer

* DevOps Engineer

* Cloud Architect

* Solution Architect

Reach out to jobs@techaccelerator.com if you're interested.

------
chiefspringy
Springshare | Intermediate/Senior Software Engineer | Remote / NY / FL | Full
Time

We're an established (since 2007) SaaS provider to libraries
(academic/public/special) and education (colleges/k-12 schools) -
[https://springshare.com](https://springshare.com). Our market is niche so
we’ll never go public i.e. we don't promise equity worth paper millions.
Instead, we provide a supportive small team environment where your work will
have a measurable impact, competitive salary & benefits, and that great
feeling that your work matters because it is improving the worlds’ libraries
and schools (we are international, with client institutions in 80 countries).
Come and help us grow – slow but steady.

5+ years professional experience with PHP or Angular, or both, is required.
Experience in OOP/MVC concepts is a must, too.

You must be highly productive working remotely as we're a remote team. We’d
prefer if you live in one of these states - NY, CA, FL, PA, MA, or KY. If
you’re international, the working hours must overlap significantly with US
working hours. Send resume to jobs@springshare.com or contact me personally
(I’m the founder/owner) at slaven@

------
deferpanic
NanoVMs | Kernel Engineer, Virtualization Engineer, Go Infrastructure Engineer
| Full-Time | ONSITE | San Francisco |
[https://nanovms.com](https://nanovms.com)

* Kernel Engineer

* Virtualization Engineer

* Go Infrastructure Engineer

About: We're building out unikernel based infrastructure. If you haven't heard
unikernels are super light-weight (ours weighs in around 200k + application)
secure (single process - no popping a shell and wget'ng your way to freedom)
virtual machines that are faster than containers and in some cases bare metal.
We've been building out our own unikernel runtime lately and have other non-
public projects we are working on. We're funded, have paying customers, and
doing all sorts of interesting low level stuff.

If you miss hacking in assembly or haven't gotten a chance to do what you
learned in school you know you belong here.

Location: We're only filling full-time on-site (SF, CA) roles at the moment.

Sponsor: We can sponsor or do transfers for the right people. Note: For H1
transfers we've had RFEs so ymmv. F1s are going to be hard too cause we prefer
candidates with at least a few years under their belt.

Interview Process: 20-30min Phone Screen, 1-2hr onsite (comp. sci.
fundamentals a must, *nix skills a must) - offer same day

Stack: Go, C, ASM

Also - I know this post is heavily geared towards engineers (it is HN) but if
you happen to be a SDR/AE we're hiring those too!

Email us (ian@) or ping here.

~~~
danielwang
Hi @Deferpanic, do you consider newly graduated phd?

~~~
deferpanic
possibly - shoot an email to ian@

------
mmendez_sq
Square, Inc. | Software Engineer | Atlanta | Onsite |
[https://squareup.com/careers/jobs](https://squareup.com/careers/jobs)

Square's Atlanta office is hiring for multiple positions. We have several
full-stack engineering teams in the office building features for our Point of
Sale systems as well as backend services that power our payments platform.

\----

What we do:

Develop and support the systems that power Square’s products. Develop and
support routing and gateway support between Square’s products and payment
processors in the US and abroad.

\----

Why it's cool:

Our Atlanta office has a history of working on mission critical projects.
Infrastructure used throughout Square is designed and developed here. Day-to-
day we use Java, Go, Ruby, Javascript, and Objective-C. Our work environment
includes lots of Silicon Valley style perks, plus all the advantages of
working in a smaller office where everyone knows each other. Our office is
located in Midtown, close to Georgia Tech’s campus. Square’s products are
widely used by the general public, so you’ll be building features that are
used by millions of people.

\----

Who we're looking for:

Engineers familiar with Java, Go, or Ruby or another high level OO language.

\----

If this matches your background and interests, we'd love to talk to you --
email mmendez+hn@squareup.com.

------
richwagner
MAARK | DevOps Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-time | Onsite

MAARK | Senior Web Developer | Boston, MA | Contractor/Freelance | Remote

MAARK, a strategic marketing and innovation agency, is looking for a DevOps
Engineer to own our core AWS cloud infrastructure. The full-time employee role
would be Boston-based. As a team, we work together in person twice a week in
our Boston office, but for the rest of the week, we work remotely. Over the
years we have found that people who are well organized and are comfortable
managing their own personal time fit best.

For the Senior Web Developer position, we are open to local/remote
contractors/freelancers who can develop and implement responsive/MVC web apps
and websites with a high degree of focus on the visual design and the overall
UX. As a dev team, we work on creative projects, utilize a wide variety of
fullstack technologies (e.g., React, Marionette, Node.js, and empower our
developers to create innovative solutions and explore/learn emerging tech.

For info on MAARK, see [https://www.maark.com](https://www.maark.com). For
full details on the DevOps Engineer position, see:
[https://maark.workable.com/jobs/779791](https://maark.workable.com/jobs/779791).
For the Senior Web Developer position, see:
[https://maark.workable.com/jobs/779437](https://maark.workable.com/jobs/779437).

To apply or for questions, email me (I head up engineering) directly at
rwagner@maark.com. (No recruiters please.)

------
ewa
Intercom | Dublin, Ireland or London, UK Full Time | ONSITE | SaaS |
[https://www.intercom.com/careers/](https://www.intercom.com/careers/)

SOFTWARE ENGINEER (Experienced)
[https://grnh.se/89980b421](https://grnh.se/89980b421)

SYSTEMS ENGINEER (SRE) [https://grnh.se/8bfba8f41](https://grnh.se/8bfba8f41)

WHAT: Millions of end users communicate with businesses via Intercom every
day. As our communications platform expands, we’re facing many exciting
scaling challenges and building holistic roadmaps where your expertise can be
applied to areas such as building a beautiful messenger composer, rule
matching, deliverability, security, app availability and machine learning, to
name a few.

BENEFITS: Competitive salary, meaningful equity, free food, health insurance,
life assurance, open vacation policy, public transport and gym covered.

Hiring process consists of tech test, phone interview and an onsite interview
with technical and culture sessions.

TECH: The core Intercom product is a Ruby on Rails application with an
Ember.js frontend. We use MySQL, MongoDB and Amazon’s DynamoDB for most of our
storage. Our web messenger is built on React. We have API and integration
clients for Ruby / Rails, Java, PHP, Node, Go, and .NET. We like to buy the
best tools and services where available but will build our own when we need
to—we use an in-house continuous deployment service and built our own
lightweight project management tooling.

Questions? Email me at ewa@intercom.com

------
mshahRCS
Royal Circuits | Full-Stack Dev | Bay Area - Hollister, CA | Full-Time |
ONSITE | [https://www.RoyalCircuits.com](https://www.RoyalCircuits.com)

We're a printed circuit board manufacturer that specializes in quick turn
prototype orders. We're one of Silicon Valley's best kept secrets – we
manufacture and assemble printed circuit boards (PCB’s) for thousands of
customers nation-wide, including engineers at some of the world's biggest tech
companies. We’re building up our team to completely revolutionize the
electronics manufacturing industry - from engineering, to sales, to
production.

We had an exciting reception to this ad last month, and are looking to bring
on additional full-stack and front-end developers to round out our team to
work on custom web-apps that enhance and streamline the PCB manufacturing
process. You'll be involved in developing tools that get orders through
production as seamlessly as possible, with the opportunity to drive
interesting projects involving automation, data visualization, and machine/3rd
party integration.

Our stack is built around React, GraphQL, Python, Django, Postgres.

We're happy to offer excellent benefits and competitive salaries, flex hours,
and the opportunity to work remotely. Our main office is in Hollister, CA,
just south of San Jose. Love nature? We're conveniently near Pinnacles
National Park, the country's newest national park.

I’m Mihir, Director of Special Projects here at Royal, and a former electrical
engineer at Tesla and Taser. If you’re interested in joining our team, please
send your resume to jobs@royalcircuits.com.

------
i_like_pie
Streamlabs |Senior C++ engineer; C++/Computer Vision engineer; QA; Pipeline
engineer 3D FX; OSS engineer (ElectronJS); Full-stack engineers| Full-time |
Vancouver/SF (FS only) | Onsite | VISA | $45-$120K + equity

\- What: make tools for live streamers (core business today)

\- Mission: enable creators turn their passion into a business

\- Results: used by 70% of Twitch streamers; paid out $260M to streamers since
inception and >$100M in 2017; audience reach over 100M

-Culture: Owner, High empathy, Grit, Self-learner, Truth seeking. We hire for passion, work ethic, empathy and attitude. We believe that everything else can be learned. Value speed of execution over perfection. Products are never perfect when they are first released. You will not be micromanaged. You will have tons of freedom and you will own your product

\- Details on roles, culture, funding, stack, tools, commitment to OSS,
benefits and more
[https://gist.github.com/george731/53d7edfb01cfb25bc15494d852...](https://gist.github.com/george731/53d7edfb01cfb25bc15494d8521aed98)

\- Process: take home problem -> google hangouts or on site -> offer (we will
move quickly and will do our best to not waste your time)

\- Visa: will sponsor for Vancouver

\- Contact: careers@streamlabs.com

------
BayLabs
Bay Labs | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE Bay Labs is actively hiring!
www.baylabs.io

Bay Labs combines deep learning, a type of artificial intelligence, with
cardiovascular imaging to help in the diagnosis and management of heart
disease, the leading cause of death in the world. To achieve this vision,
we've assembled a team of experts in machine learning, visual neuroscience,
physics, medical devices, regulatory affairs, and cardiology.

We’re looking for people who will bring a unique perspective in defining the
future of healthcare with us.

Learn more and apply here:

Head of Engineering:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/7a122f5e-dec1-4483-8417-b35a70...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/7a122f5e-dec1-4483-8417-b35a704c5749?source=hackernews)

Software Architect:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/b5ae67de-5208-4072-8408-5170c9...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/b5ae67de-5208-4072-8408-5170c9342f86?source=hackernews)

Experienced DevOps Engineer:
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/5f7440a5-00e8-411a-9803-871013...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/5f7440a5-00e8-411a-9803-8710134b3dbb?source=hackernews)

Experienced Research Engineer, Deep Learning - Medical Imaging
[https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/c3ac8da0-0b48-4e2e-876f-698406...](https://baylabs.io/careers/#!/c3ac8da0-0b48-4e2e-876f-698406c5ddb0?source=hackernews)

... and more!

------
nsamsami_heroku
Heroku | Several positions | REMOTE or ON-SITE in San Francisco| Full-time |
[https://www.salesforce.com/company/careers/](https://www.salesforce.com/company/careers/)

Heroku's mission is to create the fastest path for application developers to
turn an idea into a modern production app of any scale. We work in small
groups who are heartfelt about our users’ problems. We plan weekly, chat daily
and work closely together. Our team is a remote community with members excited
to work together on challenging distributed systems problems.

We are looking for people in a number of teams including our Runtime and Data
teams, which develop and operate the underlying platform on which the rest of
Heroku runs. Roles we're hiring for in engineering include:

\- Runtime Lead Platform Engineer

\- PostgreSQL Engineer

\- Infrastructure Engineer, Heroku Data

\- Engineering manager, Heroku Data

We also have several product and technical product marketing roles (these are
based in San Francisco), including:

\- Product Management Director, Heroku Data / Salesforce Platform

\- Senior Manager, Heroku Technical Product Marketing

\- Senior Product Manager - Heroku Operational Experience and Metrics

\- Senior Director of Cloud Ecosystem

Please apply through
[https://www.salesforce.com/company/careers/](https://www.salesforce.com/company/careers/)
or shoot an email to nsamsami@heroku.com

------
ruio
Skyscanner | full-time senior and lead hires | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh,
Glasgow, Budapest, Sofia, Shenzhen | ONSITE, VISA
[https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](https://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/) We're one
of the biggest travel search products in the world. We have a unique position
in the market and are continuing our incredible growth as a tech company.
We'll soon be a top-100 website in the world by traffic.

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of disciplines: backend with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science & machine
learning, full stack (modern frontend + api skills), designers, product, iOS &
Android. Languages we like and have great tooling for: Java, Python,
JavaScript & NodeJS.

We have a number of offices in Europe and are focusing on Scotland, London and
Barcelona in particular.

We want to hire great people to solve large-scale challenges and build
industry-leading new products. In short, if you've got good software industry
and tech company experience, know what best practices look like, and have the
drive to improve product and people around you, we're interested.

I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability here. We have room to
make decisions, move fast, and the encouragement to make things better. It's
exciting.

Please ping me an email at matteo.ruina@skyscanner.net if you want me to refer
you, and/or have questions. Please specify which job are you applying to and
which office would you like to work from.

Permanent & onsite roles only. Relocation / visa assistance for senior roles.

------
300
Adjust | Multiple tech roles | Berlin, Germany | onsite | Full time

www.adjust.com |
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/adjust/](http://jobs.jobvite.com/adjust/)

Adjust is one of the leading companies in mobile attribution, which translates
into millions of mobile devices talking to our servers daily.

We've been pioneering fraud prevention strategies and are aiming to bring more
honesty to the market, see for example:

[https://www.adjust.com/blog/announcing-adjusts-coalition-
aga...](https://www.adjust.com/blog/announcing-adjusts-coalition-against-ad-
fraud/)

We're hiring for multiple roles in our tech team, for example:

\- System Administrator:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/adjust/job/o8uA6fw2](http://jobs.jobvite.com/adjust/job/o8uA6fw2)

\- Site Reliability Engineer:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/adjust/job/omWP7fwY](http://jobs.jobvite.com/adjust/job/omWP7fwY)

\- Backend Developer:
[http://jobs.jobvite.com/adjust/job/oG217fwA](http://jobs.jobvite.com/adjust/job/oG217fwA)

------
pjg
Checkbook.io | Blockchain enabled Digital Checks | Sunnyvale/ San Francisco CA
| ONSITE | Full-time | Engineering | $100K+ and equity

We are a fintech startup and solving the problem of paper Checks. Contrary to
popular opinion paper Checks are not going away, in fact according the 2016
report by the Federal Reserve 17.2 Billion paper Checks were sent in the US
alone, transferring a sum of money 4.5X times VISA/MC combined!

We’ve built a way to send images of Checks instantly in email and the
recipient can Deposit them online by verifying their bank account instantly.
Furthermore building and enabling a Blockchain for settlement enables instant
verification and disbursement. Basically we are doing to paper Checks what
Stripe and Square of have done to the Credit Card space in Online and Mobile
payments.

We’re Seed stage and very soon Series A, seeing exponential growth, have a
small but great team and super investors (Tim Draper, Naval Ravikant/Kevin
Laws of Angelist thru one of their angelist funds, our customers and many more
) i.e. this would be a good time to join

Looking for both a back-end as well as a front-end engineer. Need to have a
strong background in being able to write scalable software, preferably multi-
paradigm, disciplined. - I’m the Founder of the company - this is a “co-
founder” level opportunity - you’ll be working with me and other core people
in the team. Work hard - play hard.

Our tech stack is Python, Angular, Postgres.

We move fast - if you’ve done a hackathon - we’ll probably want to do one with
you and it’ll be clear if we are a mutual fit

Email admin@checkbook.io or pj [at] checkbook.io

------
speek
ODYN - [http://odyn.ai](http://odyn.ai) \- Somerville/Cambridge/Boston ONSITE
(our office is in Davis)

    
    
          **************
          = What we do =
          **************
    

We help large manufacturers optimize their in-transit inventory, leading to a
decreased working capital spend and increased customer service level. We do
this by tracking and analyzing the movement of shipments around the world
using our low-cost pallet tracking devices ($5) and predictive logistics
intelligence suite. Long story short, we help large companies like Proctor &
Gamble move their supply chain.

This is one of the few massive industries ($4T) left that are left to be
digitized and completely optimized with technology. We have some funding,
customers, interesting strategic partners, and are growing fairly quickly.

Come solve hard problems with us.

    
    
         ***************
         = Looking for = 
         ***************
    

\- DevOps Engineer ([https://angel.co/odyn/jobs/241401-devops-
engineer](https://angel.co/odyn/jobs/241401-devops-engineer))

If you'd like to learn more, please shoot us an email at techjobs@odyn.ai

------
Equiet
Deepnote | Machine Learning Engineering Intern, Back End Engineer | San
Francisco or REMOTE | Full Time or INTERN |
[https://www.deepnote.org/](https://www.deepnote.org/)

Deepnote is a collaboration platform for data scientists. We work with
Jupyter/Python/JavaScript/Docker/Kubernetes to build infrastructure for
running heavy machine learning workloads and to give everyone access to state-
of-the-art data science tooling.

We are looking for experienced developers (and interns!) excited about
contributing to open source software and helping researchers, developers and
data scientists solve hard problems.

Here are all currently open positions:

    
    
        * Machine Learning Engineering Intern (Python) | San Francisco or remote
        * Full Stack Developer (JavaScript, Python) | San Francisco
        * Back End Engineer (Python, Kubernetes) | San Francisco or remote
        * Infrastructure Engineer (Python, Kubernetes) | San Francisco or remote
        * Product Designer (interested in machine learning and data science) | San Francisco
        * Growth Marketer (developer relations, community management, marketing) | San Francisco or remote
    

Apply at work@deepnote.org

------
tankdoan
Farmers Business Network℠ | Backend Engineer | San Carlos, CA | Fulltime,
ONSITE

Our Company

At Farmers Business Network, we’re democratizing information from thousands of
farmers to help them make better decisions in an opaque market. With the
world’s largest unbiased agricultural dataset, we’ve disrupted the industry
with our products including:

* FBN Direct: Our online store for chemical inputs saves our members tens of thousands of dollars by surfacing market data, alternative products, and transparent pricing * Seed Finder: Provides agricultural analytics for better decisions, and economic analytics to keep them from being ripped off * Profit Center: Provides up to date local market data and analysis, saving members time and helping them find better deals

We’re upsetting the status quo, and our members and investors (Series D 190
mil) to love us for that.

Your Role Agriculture combines complex biological, mechanical, meteorological,
chemical, and economic systems. Our engineering team needs help with:

* Building infrastructure to efficiently process, transform, and analyze large amounts of data from these systems * Building services to enable farmers to derive insights and take actions based our unique dataset * Enabling our data science team to perform complex analyses

Apply:[https://boards.greenhouse.io/farmersbusinessnetwork/jobs/200...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/farmersbusinessnetwork/jobs/200927)
Or email me at tan+hn@farmersbusinessnetwork.com

Our Stack/Buzzwords: AWS, Big Data, Docker, Python, React, Agriculture

------
idolus
Squarespace | Software Engineers, SRE, Product, Data | New York, NY | Full-
time | Onsite

We’re looking for people to join the team who are as excited as we are to help
build the platform that empowers the future generation of creators to be
successful online.

Senior Software Engineer, Infrastructure Backend:
[https://grnh.se/a9d2a1711](https://grnh.se/a9d2a1711) (I'm the hiring
manager)

Senior Software Engineer, Front-End:
[https://grnh.se/7a1e522d1](https://grnh.se/7a1e522d1)

Senior Software Engineer, Android:
[https://grnh.se/2e831d851](https://grnh.se/2e831d851)

Senior Software Engineer, IOS:
[https://grnh.se/d875786d1](https://grnh.se/d875786d1)

SRE Databases: [https://grnh.se/47df3a2e1](https://grnh.se/47df3a2e1)

More open positions and info can be found here:
[https://www.squarespace.com/about/careers/](https://www.squarespace.com/about/careers/)

If interested, feel free to apply through the links above or reach out:
ilustig[at]squarespace[dot][com]

------
ZoroTools
Zoro | Chicago, IL | Multiple Positions | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.zoro.com/](https://www.zoro.com/)

We are hiring for Software Developers at Zoro Tools! Zoro is an e-commerce
business specializing in B2B/B2C sales of products that help build, clean and
fix anything you can imagine. We sell over 2 million products with fast and
often free shipping. In just over 6 years of existence, we have built a
company of nearly 300 team members with annual revenue of over $500M! Help us
transition and build a stack that will help support out business as we grow
from 2 million products to 10 million, $500M sales to $2B sales, and more!

Our Stack: Python/Django, VueJS/ES6/Javascript, ElasticSearch, MySQL,
RabbitMQ, Redis, Docker, Jenkins, AWS, Git

Open Positions for our River North location:

* Frontend Developer: [https://bit.ly/2KrkrRS](https://bit.ly/2KrkrRS)

* Full Stack Developer: [https://bit.ly/2vunrXW](https://bit.ly/2vunrXW)

* QA Engineer: [https://bit.ly/2KfZlWq](https://bit.ly/2KfZlWq)

We are looking for proficient software developers with at least 2-3 years of
experience. If you’re interested or want to check us out, please visit
[https://www.zoro.com/careers/](https://www.zoro.com/careers/)

Or if you'd like to email and apply directly, please reach out to
itcareers@zoro.com and mention Hacker News!

------
ryanglasgow
UserLeap | Founding Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time | Onsite

UserLeap ([https://userleap.com](https://userleap.com)) is a quickly growing
startup that is aimed at B2B to help understand their customers in a much more
robust way. Our mission is to help a company understand what they need to
focus on to drive retention and revenue, and quickly.

We’re tackling the challenge companies face getting feedback from customers,
and have built a beautifully simple, no-effort-required solution that delivers
micro-surveys via the product itself to samples of its users.

Our platform analyzes the responses with machine learning and is able to
deliver actionable insights to help our customers grow their business. It's a
fully automated solution and can answer some of the toughest questions SaaS
companies are facing, such as how to capture more signups or reduce churn.

We are signing more customers than our product can handle, just closed a seed
round and now looking to grow the engineering team to keep up with demand.

The team is led by Ryan Glasgow - a startup veteran who was early at 5
acquired startups, including Vurb (acq. by Snap) and Weebly (acq. by Square).

Interested? Shoot me a note and let's chat: ryan@userleap.com

------
goparman
Data Theorem | Security, Software Engineering | Palo Alto, CA, USA | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME Data Theorem scans & secures mobile applications. We have built a
technology to automatically scan and detect security and privacy issues in
mobile Apps (Android, and iOS). We work with large and small companies within
various industries (financial, tech, healthcare, etc.) and help them make
their Apps more secure. Primary languages are
Python/JavaScript(React)/Java(Android). Any Reverse Engineering skills are a
plus, background in Security is not required.

For more detailed positions please visit:

* Frontend(React) [https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/RedMgx](https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/RedMgx)

* Python [https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/x4L7E](https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/x4L7E)

* Android RE [https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/7eBqek](https://bitbucket.org/snippets/datatheorem/7eBqek)

If interested, please apply at jobs@datatheorem.com with Resume and mention
HackerNews

------
pdevine
TaskRabbit | Fullstack React.js / Ruby Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite &
Fully Remote | Visa considered |
[https://www.taskrabbit.com/careers](https://www.taskrabbit.com/careers) Join
our mission to provide opportunities for millions of hard-working people
across the United States, United Kingdom, and soon, around the world.

Our unique two-sided marketplace matches millions of customers with over
60,000 Taskers, offering convenience, quality and at accessible prices.

We’re in a period of explosive growth and have dozens of exciting job
opportunities available right now at our San Francisco headquarters as well as
being open to fully remote for some positions.

We're hiring for a Chief Architect
[https://grnh.se/d8e90dbb1](https://grnh.se/d8e90dbb1)

Fullstack Engineers [https://grnh.se/7be4d07f1](https://grnh.se/7be4d07f1)

React Native Engineers [https://grnh.se/aa0b76021](https://grnh.se/aa0b76021)

Ruby/Rails Backend [https://grnh.se/14384d821](https://grnh.se/14384d821)

~~~
hsavit1
RN link is broken

------
DentalWings
Dental Wings | Montreal (CA), Berlin, Chemnitz (GER), Lyon (FR) | ONSITE |
Various engineering roles | Full-time

* About us *

Dental Wings was founded in 2007 and is a fast-growing international company
active in the dynamic field of dental CAD/CAM technologies.

Our main activities cover design (CAD) and diagnostic software development
(guided surgery), scanning hardware development, scanning equipment
manufacturing, customer support, sales, marketing, logistics, and
administration. Our products are sold and used in over 50 countries.

Our mission is to help our customers improve the lives of millions of dental
patients worldwide!

* Our team *

Our team fosters an environment of honesty, trust, and openess. We strive to
grow, learn, improve and innovate as individuals and as a company. We do our
utmost to support our colleagues, emphasize communication and value a good
work-life balance.

We use SCRUM and Kanban methods. Our tool stack involves Redmine, Slack, Git,
Eclipse, JavaFX, JOGL, Gerrit, Jenkins, JUnit and Sonar.

* Open positions *

[http://www.dentalwings.com/company/careers/](http://www.dentalwings.com/company/careers/)

\- Java CAD/CAM and C++ software engineers (Berlin, Chemnitz, Montreal)

\- Web App and Tech support developer, Assembler technician (Lyon, Montreal)

------
rajivm
AuditBoard | Los Angeles / Orange County | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://www.auditboard.com/](https://www.auditboard.com/)

AuditBoard is streamlining audit/compliance through our SaaS platform. We are
making audit less painful & more efficient for internal audit teams and
business process owners. If you're interested in working at a fast growing
company building enterprise software that is loved by its users, please get in
touch.

    
    
      - Node.js, Ember.js, Kubernetes, Docker, C#, Python
      - Small team, lots of independence, flexible schedules
      - Contribute to open-source projects
      - Fast paced & growing
    

Looking for:

    
    
      - Full Stack Web & API Developers
      - Sr. DevOps (K8S experience is a bonus)
      - Front-end Developers (Ember experience is a huge bonus)
      - Selenium / QA Engineers
      - Security experts
      - HR / PeopleOps leaders
      - VP of Sales
      - VP of Customer Success
    

For more information, please contact me at rajiv@auditboard.com or apply at
[https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/](https://www.auditboard.com/jobs/)

------
rickpastoor
Blendle ([https://blendle.com](https://blendle.com)) | Utrecht, the
Netherlands | Full-time | On site

Our goal is simple: build a better way for everyone to enjoy and explore
journalism, while creating a sustainable businessmodel for journalists at the
same time.

We’re backed by NYT, Axel Springer and NIKKEI, live in the Netherlands and
Germany and in beta in the US, and have over 1,5 million users worldwide.

You can find open positions here:
[https://blendle.homerun.co/](https://blendle.homerun.co/)

Notable:

Mobile Team Lead, responsible for our mobile stack and devs
[https://blendle.homerun.co/mobile-team-
lead/en](https://blendle.homerun.co/mobile-team-lead/en)

iOS Engineer [https://blendle.homerun.co/ios-
developer/en](https://blendle.homerun.co/ios-developer/en)

Android Engineer [https://blendle.homerun.co/android-
developer/en](https://blendle.homerun.co/android-developer/en)

Looking forward to hear from you. If you have any questions, feel free to
email me at rick@blendle.com.

------
FareHarbor
FareHarbor | San Francisco, CA & Amsterdam, NL | Full Time | Onsite

FareHarbor is the world's leading software platform for the tours and
activities industry. With more than 7,000 customers and $2 billion processed
for our clients domestically, we are now taking our mission to provide
excellent software to the global market.

We have a very engineering-driven culture that values code quality, impact,
and ownership. Our stack is Python/Django/Angular/Postgres/AWS.

We are currently hiring for backend, full-stack, and product engineering roles
in our San Francisco and Amsterdam offices.

[https://fareharbor.com/jobs/product/back-end-
engineer/](https://fareharbor.com/jobs/product/back-end-engineer/)
[https://fareharbor.com/jobs/product/infrastructure-
engineer/](https://fareharbor.com/jobs/product/infrastructure-engineer/)
[https://fareharbor.com/jobs/product/product-designer-in-
san-...](https://fareharbor.com/jobs/product/product-designer-in-san-
francisco/)

------
shawndimantha
Peterson Center on Healthcare | Full-Stack Engineer(s) | Full Time | ONSITE |
New York, NY [http://petersonhealthcare.org/](http://petersonhealthcare.org/)

We're looking for full-stack engineers (Rails & React) to round out our
development team focused on building software solutions that accelerate the
modernization and transformation of the US healthcare system, starting with
primary care.

Your potential impact: \- millions of patients with access to higher quality,
more affordable care through a thriving primary care system \- reduce burnout
and bring back joy in work for thousands of primary care physicians \-
reduction in annual healthcare spend by ~$100B+

Please send your resume and a few words on why you'd like to join us to me
(Shawn): sdimantha (at) petersonhealthcare [dot] org

[https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/full-stack-
engineer](https://petersonhealthcare.org/careers/full-stack-engineer)

Our tech stack: Ruby on Rails, React, PostgreSQL, Python, Aptible (HIPAA
compliant AWS)

Interview process: - 2 x 30 min calls with tech lead / manager + engineer - 3
hour take home exercise - 5 hour onsite with broader team

------
tylerlh
ClearMetal | ONSITE San Francisco, CA | Engineering, Design, Sales | Full-time
| [https://clearmetal.com](https://clearmetal.com)

ClearMetal is a predictive logistics company using machine learning and AI to
unlock unprecedented efficiencies for global trade. We offer a data-first
approach to add transparency to container shipping with the ultimate goal of
end-to-end supply chain visibility. We're based in SF and funded by Prelude
Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation Endeavors, NEA, PSA Unboxed, DCLI, SAP.iO,
and the founders of GT Nexus and Navis.

We're currently hiring for:

    
    
      - Frontend Engineer
      - Backend Engineer
      - UX / UI Designer
      - Sales Development Representative (SDR)
    

Our stack:

    
    
      - Backend: Python3, Flask, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ
      - Frontend: Javascript, React, Redux, Flow
      - Data Science: Jupyter, Sklearn, Pandas, NumPy, SciPy
      - DevOps: AWS, Terraform, Docker, Salt.
    

View our job postings at
[https://clearmetal.breezy.hr](https://clearmetal.breezy.hr)

If you're interested in any of the roles or ClearMetal and have questions,
shoot me an email -- tyler@clearmetal.com

------
rorykoehein
EclecticIQ | Amsterdam, The Netherlands | Senior Software, System and UI
engineers | Full-time | Onsite

EclecticIQ enables intelligence-powered cybersecurity for government
organisations and commercial enterprises. We develop analyst-centric products
and services that align our clients’ cybersecurity focus with their threat
reality.

At EclecticIQ you’ll work closely together with people within different areas
of expertise in feature teams to solve challenging problems and deliver
valuable features. Within your technical team (with your peers) you’ll get to
teach, learn, pair, review code, do technical design and implement best
practices.

We’re looking for:

\- Senior Software Engineers (Python)

\- Senior System Engineers (Cloud, Automation, DevOps)

\- Senior UI Engineers (JavaScript, React)

Buzzwords: Python, Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, AWS,
Linux, Ansible, AWS, Docker, Terraform, Packer, Jenkins, React, Redux,
GraphQL, Jest, Cypress.

Apply here: [https://www.eclecticiq.com/jobs](https://www.eclecticiq.com/jobs)

Glassdoor: [https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-EclecticIQ-
EI_...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-EclecticIQ-
EI_IE1098378.11,21.htm)

------
revx
Managed by Q | [http://managedbyq.com](http://managedbyq.com) | NYC | Onsite |
Full-time | Engineering Managers, Software Engineers, Product Managers,
Product Manager Lead, Engineering Interns (Summer 2019)

Managed by Q is the platform for office management. We make it easy to run an
office by connecting office managers to services, including cleaning,
maintenance, administration, repairs, and more. We are invested in building
good jobs and empowering others - though we run a gig economy platform, all of
our operators are full W2 employees with benefits, stock options, PTO, and
more.

We're looking for engineers and engineering managers who are interested in
joining our ~22-person team of curious, empathetic, humble, and driven
engineers. We're also hiring for experienced product managers!

Though we're mostly using Django, Node, and React on top of AWS, we take a
generalist approach to hiring. We’re looking for smart people who are problem
solvers and passionate about their craft - you don't already have to be an
expert in our stack.

I'm an engineer at MBQ, feel free to email me directly at eseidohl@<our
domain> if you have any questions!

MBQ In the News: [https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/managed-by-qs-
go...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/managed-by-qs-good-jobs-
gamble.html) [https://www.fastcompany.com/40483870/for-managed-by-q-
good-j...](https://www.fastcompany.com/40483870/for-managed-by-q-good-jobs-
are-paving-a-path-to-profitability)

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera Foundation | Data Solutions Consultant | Bay Area, CA | Full-Time |
On-Site

The Cloudera Foundation was created in the belief that it is in the field of
data science where there are some of the biggest opportunities to make headway
on complex social challenges. Our ability to utilize ever larger quantities of
data from diverse sources, e.g. satellite imagery, mobile phone data, twitter
and census information, better and faster than ever before, is as game-
changing in solving complex social problems as it is in the corporate world.

The foundation draws on Cloudera’s technology, expertise and talent to work on
projects where a new or different use of data addresses what’s causing big
social problems or where data can reduce the severity of a problem’s impact.

The Cloudera Foundation is looking for an experienced Data Solutions
Consultant. This person will have a significant role in advising on and
designing solutions for projects where a new or different use of data will
have positive impact on people's lives and the planet.

This position is ideally based out of San Francisco or Palo Alto, CA. Remote
work considered only if US-based.

To learn more and how to apply, please visit the following: Job description
LinkedIn
[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/785304789/](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/785304789/)

Job description Google Doc [https://docs.google.com/document/d/1i4TDGweLTt-
Vh6_eVe-Rbers...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1i4TDGweLTt-Vh6_eVe-
RbersY2coq3YSXedmQSpkrvU/edit?usp=sharing)

------
gregdoesit
Uber | Back-end | Amsterdam, Netherlands | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Amsterdam is the home of Uber’s European HQ, as well as our largest
engineering office outside the US. We are looking for senior back-end
engineers on the following teams:

* Payments: building the future of payments for on-demand services. We build most of the payments architecture at Uber, which means challenging problems and exciting opportunities.

* Site Reliability Engineering: build systems that are best-in-class for monitoring, alerting and automatically resolving issues on top of our payments stack.

* Mobile platform: build tooling that will make hundreds of our engineers more productive (and happier!)

Learn more about our team at
[http://t.uber.com/amsterdam](http://t.uber.com/amsterdam) Interested? Shoot
gergely@uber.com an email.

\--

About me: I'm an engineering manager started as an engineer here at Uber, in
Amsterdam. My first project was rewriting the Uber app
([https://eng.uber.com/new-rider-app/](https://eng.uber.com/new-rider-app/))
and the last interesting piece of code I committed was open sourcing the
architecture behind it
([https://github.com/uber/RIBs](https://github.com/uber/RIBs)). I recently
shared some things that I’ve learned about distributed systems, while building
the payments systems at Uber, which was quite popular here, on HN
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16852295](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16852295))

------
stashteam
Stash Invest | Android Engineer, Senior Android Engineer, iOS Engineer, Senior
iOS Engineer, Senior Backend Software Engineer, Cyber Security Software
Engineer, Data Analyst, Data Scientist, Lead Data Scientist, Senior Data
Scientist, Test Automation Engineer, Senior DevOps Engineer | New York, NY |
Full-time | On-site

Stash Careers Page: [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

Stash is investing, simplified. We are an investing platform that makes it
easy for anyone to start with as little as $5. Through empowering our users
with education and guidance, we help investors learn the basics so they can do
it themselves. At Stash, we are working toward a future where investors are as
diverse as our world and want to build financial service systems that work for
everyone - not just the wealthy.

We have over 2 million users, raised our Series D in February bringing our
total funding raised to $116.3M, and are a 2017 & 2018 Webby Award Winner.

If we've piqued your interest, check out our careers page since we're hiring
across the board! [http://grnh.se/3rolbe1](http://grnh.se/3rolbe1)

------
ajb413
PubNub | Sr Software Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time | ONSITE

PubNub runs a globally distributed Data Stream Network, a cloud service that
developers use to build and scale large real-time apps. We have thousands of
customers, and process trillions of realtime messages each month.

This role is responsible for designing, developing, operationalizing,
sustaining and scaling PubNub’s Data Stream Network. This includes our secure,
distributed messaging bus as well as all adjacent services and data pipelines
including Storage/Playback, Presence, Access Management, Push Gateways and
more.

\- 3+ years of experience building REST/gRPC APIs.

\- 5+ years working with modern languages like Golang, Python, JavaScript,
etc.

\- Several years experience with NoSQL DBs like Cassandra, Redis, CouchDB.

\- Strong command-line abilities in Linux, Unix or OS X.

\- Working knowledge of networking concepts, protocols and security (TCP/IP,
UDP, HTTP, NTP, DNS, TLS etc).

This opportunity is on-site in San Francisco, CA.

For Senior DevOps, Senior Site Reliability Engineer, and IT ops position
requirements see our job posts on our website.

To learn more and apply, visit
[https://www.pubnub.com/company/careers/](https://www.pubnub.com/company/careers/)

------
KenshoJobs
Kensho Technologies | Data Scientists/Engineers across the stack | Full-
time/Onsite | (Cambridge/Boston)/NYC/DC

Kensho is a leading analytics and machine learning company serving the
financial, healthcare, and national security sectors.

We are backed by investors as diverse as Google, Goldman Sachs, and In-Q-Tel
(the venture arm of the CIA). We recruit world-class engineers, data
scientists, designers, scientists and researchers, many of whom have PhDs in
scientific disciplines. We have a spectrum of opportunities in Harvard Square,
New York City, and Washington, D.C. for individuals with the right scientific
and computing skills.

To see all open positions visit:
[https://www.kensho.com/careers](https://www.kensho.com/careers)

Visit our blog: [https://blog.kensho.com/](https://blog.kensho.com/)

[https://techstartups.com/2018/03/07/sp-global-acquires-
artif...](https://techstartups.com/2018/03/07/sp-global-acquires-artificial-
intelligence-startup-kensho-for-500-million-makes-largest-a-i-deal-in-
history/)

~~~
mendeza
Hi there! Is there a direct email I can message to express my interest in
available data scientist roles? Thanks!

------
mbaird
Koru Kids | London | Full-time Onsite | Full Stack Ruby Engineer #4 |
[https://www.korukids.co.uk/](https://www.korukids.co.uk/)

Koru Kids is growing quickly. We’re on a mission to improve childcare in
London, and looking for someone experienced, creative & friendly to join the
team as our fourth full stack engineer.

We’re building a marketplace that enables families to find and share high
quality nannies. As an engineer on the Koru Kids team, you’ll be designing and
building tech to make complex matching problems a breeze, to give families and
nannies a solution that just works, and to supercharge our nanny recruitment
and training processes.

You’ll be working in Ruby for most of the backend, with Rails, PostgreSQL and
Redis making up the majority of our core product. You’ll be using modern
frontend tooling, with ES6 and Tachyons. When it comes to shipping code,
you’ll be sending pull requests and doing code reviews in GitHub, and checking
that CircleCI is happy before anything goes live. You’ll mostly be deploying
to Heroku, with some heavy lifting on AWS. (That said, our priority is making
sure we’re using the right tools for the job and we’re open to adding to or
changing up our tech and tooling as appropriate.)

We’re looking a mid-level or experienced generalist or backend web developer
who thrives in small, fast-moving engineering teams.

If this sounds interesting, you can read more & apply at
[https://korukids.workable.com/j/4ECE2E94E8](https://korukids.workable.com/j/4ECE2E94E8)
or email me directly at michael [at] korukids.co.uk

Thanks for reading!

------
bckmn
Full-Stack Engineer | OfficeLuv | Chicago | Full-time, Onsite

We’re growing here at OfficeLuv
([https://www.officeluv.com](https://www.officeluv.com)) and are looking for a
Full-stack Engineer to help us shape the momentum! The Full-stack Engineer
will help develop, solve, and produce the technology that helps power
OfficeLuv and our loyal customers. You will work with the small tech/product
team to build applications in the cloud, in the browser, and on phones that
will iterate rapidly and provide direct benefit to customers you'll talk to.
We're building for the long run. You'll be excited about the two-sided
marketplace you can shape here. We're standardizing and automating a process
that's ripe for it. You'll be shaping the supply and grocery of offices across
the country!

Apply here: [https://officeluv.applytojob.com/apply/Lv6mQy0m2I/Full-
Stack...](https://officeluv.applytojob.com/apply/Lv6mQy0m2I/Full-Stack-
Engineer?source=HN)

[https://officeluv.github.io](https://officeluv.github.io)

------
orenyk
Yale University (yale.edu) | New Haven, CT | Program Manager | Full-time |
Onsite

Yale University is a world-renowned institution of higher learning and
research, dedicated to expanding and sharing knowledge, inspiring innovation,
and preserving cultural and scientific information for future generations.

The Application Development team at Yale's Information Technology Services
department is looking for a program manager to help manage our custom
development work in support of research, student life, and other areas of the
university mission. This role is a combination of project management and
operational support for the team's development activities as well as the
Student Developer program that we oversee.

We're looking for an self-motivated, organized, and collaborative person who's
familiar with the software development process (but doesn't necessarily have
to be technical) and is passionate about education and mentoring others.

To view the job description and apply please visit
[http://bit.ly/50736BR](http://bit.ly/50736BR). If you have any questions
please reach out to me at oren {dot} kanner {at} yale {dot} edu. Thanks!

------
mkong1
GiveCampus (YC S15) | Full stack and front-end Engineers | DC, SF | ONSITE,
FULL-TIME |
[https://www.givecampus.com/careers](https://www.givecampus.com/careers)

GiveCampus builds fundraising software for colleges, universities, and K-12
schools. The company is 3 years old, is profitable, and already serves more
than 500 schools, including 30 of the Top 50-ranked colleges in the United
States. We're backed by Y Combinator and YC's CEO listed us among the 20 YC
companies that he expects to be a household name by 2020
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13896296)).
You can read a bit more about what we do in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions)).

We're looking for both full-stack (Ruby on Rails, Postgres) and front-end
engineers with at least 2 years of professional experience. Our current team
was previously with Facebook, Amazon, and Intel. We're looking for people who
like having ownership of the product, and can own the process from idea to
development to deployment and maintenance.

We're still a small team, so if you're looking to join a fast-growing startup
and have an immediate impact, please reach out to careers@givecampus.com with
a bit about why you're passionate about education, and a project you've
working on that you're particularly proud of.

------
sebslomski
Pure Labs ([http://jobs.purelabs.io](http://jobs.purelabs.io)) | Product
Engineer | Munich, Germany | Full time

We at Pure Labs are a small team of entrepreneurs building tech products that
delight and make sense.

Pure Labs has to working modes: Retainer ("agency/consulting-work") & Co-
Venturing (Help founders build their tech products as part of their team)

Working this way, we built up a quite interesting & diverse client base as
well as bootstrapped multiple companies (biggest one is currently a pre-series
B).

It's super important to us to not just work in the company (day-to-day), but
_on_ the company. That's why our vision is to create an environment where
people can be successful & most efficient building tech products - employees
first.

Our tech stack is based on Python/ Django in the backends and React.js in the
frontends. Of course we do 100% peer reviews, high test coverage, CI, CD,
deployments via Docker - the usual.

Find out more about us at [http://jobs.purelabs.io/o/fullstack-product-
engineer-python-...](http://jobs.purelabs.io/o/fullstack-product-engineer-
python-javascript)

------
okhan
Instructure | Salt Lake City, Seattle, Chicago, Philadelphia | ONSITE |
[https://instructure.com/](https://instructure.com/)

Help us build open-source software for education:
[http://code.instructure.com/](http://code.instructure.com/)

We're hiring for a range of engineering roles. See here for the list of open
positions: [https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=IQ-
V_FRhae&team=...](https://jobs.lever.co/instructure?lever-via=IQ-
V_FRhae&team=Engineering)

Our main stack is Ruby on Rails + React, but we also work with Go, Clojure,
Node and other technologies. We have plenty of hard engineering problems for
you to sink your teeth into, and many opportunities to learn!

Our culture is engineering-driven and work-from-home-friendly. Great benefits
(including unlimited vacation) and competitive salary.

Feel free to email me at okhan(at)instructure(dot)com if you have any
questions (I am an engineer not a recruiter - to apply you'll have to go
through the lever job board). Note that we do not currently hire remote
engineers outside the US.

------
nahyunk
[https://twine.com/jobs/](https://twine.com/jobs/)
[https://angel.co/twine](https://angel.co/twine)

Open positions:

\- Backend Engineer

\- iOS Engineer

\- Senior Product Designer

\- Contract Product Designer

\- Visual Designer & Art Director

\- Recruiter

\---------------------------

Twine empowers people to save more, save better, and save together. We use
dynamic technology, design and cutting-edge automated money management to
change the way people make financial decisions.

The Twine app launched in late November 2017 and since hitting the App Store
has already been featured in ‘Apps We Love’ and as the ‘App of the Day’
(January 2018 and April 2018). The team is now ramping up growth initiatives
and drawing on user behavioral and account data to continue to make the app
more effective – driven by a core mission of empowering millions of families
to achieve more secure, happier financial lives.

We operate as an independent startup group – backed by the resources and
stability of a Fortune Global 500 powerhouse. We know that we’re stronger with
every thread – our culture is driven by sharing, learning and iterating
together. Feel free to get in touch with Nahyun (Team Ops) at
nahyun@twine.com. Let's chat!

------
ericras
ONSITE PHP/MySQL Web Applications Developer | Full Time | University of
Nebraska–Lincoln | Lincoln, NE |
[https://employment.unl.edu/postings/60004](https://employment.unl.edu/postings/60004)

This position provides focused PHP/MySQL development and support for UNL
public information systems, including the events calendar, audio and video
storage and presentation, email newsletters, public portfolios, social
frameworks, etc. Provide secondary and backup support for UNL’s Drupal-based
content management system. Provide support, expertise and training on all
systems. Build collaboration with other developers interested in, and vested
in, these systems to coordinate efforts around defined objectives. With CMS
Service Manager, maintain a user group for feedback and evolution of these
systems. In coordination with other University Communication/Information
Technology Services Internet & Interactive Media staff members, this position
is responsible for end user and content editor technical support, as well as
leading the user community and providing documentation as needed.

------
hrbinary
Binary.com|Senior Front-end Developer|Full time|Onsite| Malaysia

Binary.com is seeking a driven, creative, and proactive Senior Front-End
Developer. You will develop advanced applications and interfaces, as well as
solve complex technical challenges related to our trading system. Your work
will ensure that our financial trading platform performs at optimal levels for
our clients and partners around the world.

As our Senior Front-End Developer, you will be taking on the challenge of
developing and maintaining advanced applications and interfaces that connect
clients with our patented trading system. You will also test and debug complex
technical and UI issues related to our trading platform (that processes over
one million transactions per day), based on feedback from our clients and
customer service team.

To excel in this role, you must have:

● Extensive knowledge in advanced coding techniques, cross-platform
development, and hybrid mobile app development.

● Ability to write high-quality, self-documenting code using test-driven
development techniques.

● Extensive experience of JavaScript, HTML, CSS, AJAX, and JSON.

● Familiarity with various JavaScript standards, libraries, frameworks,
compilers, and transpilers including ES6, TypeScript, Babel, SystemJS, Web
Workers, jQuery, React, and Angular.

● Experience with package managers (npm), task runners (Gulp, Webpack, Grunt),
CSS processors (Sass, Stylus), and APIs (WebSocket).

● Familiarity with testing and debugging processes, including unit testing and
UI testing.

● Passion for Linux and other open-source platforms.

Kindly send your applications to hr@binary.com if interested!

------
seelau
Precious (YC W18) | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.preciousapp.com](https://www.preciousapp.com)

Precious uses AI to tell the story of your children growing up. Our computer
vision automatically finds the best photos of the kids on a parent's phone,
and then builds the perfect digital album that is shared with family. Our
purpose is to make families happier and stronger.

We are a venture-funded startup that just graduated from YCombinator, raised a
seed round, and has significant traction.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/precious](https://www.keyvalues.com/precious)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior iOS Engineer - 1st employee:
[https://angel.co/preciousapp/jobs/357127-senior-ios-
engineer...](https://angel.co/preciousapp/jobs/357127-senior-ios-engineer-1st-
employee)

\- Machine Learning Engineer - 1st employee:
[https://angel.co/preciousapp/jobs/357135-ml-engineer-1st-
emp...](https://angel.co/preciousapp/jobs/357135-ml-engineer-1st-employee)

\- Senior Backend Engineer - 1st employee:
[https://angel.co/preciousapp/jobs/357144-senior-backend-
engi...](https://angel.co/preciousapp/jobs/357144-senior-backend-engineer-1st-
employee)

Tech Stack: Python, Django, Postgres, Objective-C, Swift, PyTorch

------
bostonpete
Perceptive Automata | Senior SWE Python/PostreSQL/AWS/Linux |
Boston/Somerville | Full-time ONSITE |
[https://www.perceptiveautomata.com/careers/](https://www.perceptiveautomata.com/careers/)

Perceptive Automata is a Boston-based startup that has developed a novel
approach to helping autonomous vehicles anticipate what people might do next.
We're working with OEMs and other players in the AV space to help their
vehicles navigate safely and smoothly around humans, including pedestrians,
cyclists, and other drivers.

We're entering more of a growth phase as we continue to engage with customers
and are looking to hire in a number of areas. In particular, I want to
highlight this role:

    
    
      https://www.perceptiveautomata.com/careers-source/2018/6/4/senior-sw-engineer-python
    

Ideally, we'd like to bring on an experienced engineer that can lead the
ongoing development of our data pipeline -- both the infrastructure used to
collect/process/store training data for our models and the back end for a new
crowd-sourcing website.

------
cjp160
Dahlia Lights | Mobile Engineer | Bay Area, CA | Full Time | Onsite |
[http://www.dahlialights.com](http://www.dahlialights.com)

Dahlia Lights is building the first computer vision enabled lighting
companion. Our sensing module is installed in a corner and works with smart
lights like Philips Hue to map a room and its lighting. With this information
we automatically generate a range of lighting scenes for your favorite
activities. It’s like having your very own lighting designer! We can also
detect presence so your lights will turn on when you enter a room, and only
turn off once you leave. You can also set up your lights to change depending
on what’s going on in a room. For example, you can set your lights to fade
into a reading mode when you sit in your favorite reading chair at night.

Job Description As a Mobile Engineer at Dahlia Lights, you will be a core
member of the engineering team defining and building a new kind of lighting
product that will bring great joy to people’s lives. Since you will be an
early member of the team, you will need to learn quickly while contributing to
the product and company in many ways. You will have a lot of freedom and say
in defining the technologies and features we develop.

Your focus will be on developing our mobile app using React Native. This
includes developing the UI, the front-end architecture, and working with smart
product APIs. Ideally, you will also be able to help out with other
engineering problems such as maintaining back-end services and databases. Our
mobile app is the main way our users interact with our product, making it an
incredibly important component to the product experience. A focus on user
experience with an attention to detail is incredibly important.

------
bplatta
Pimes.com | 3rd Software Engineer / Frontend Expert | Bogotá, Colombia | Full-
time | Onsite/Remote | jobs@pimes.com

Mission-Driven, For-Profit, Online Lender to Small and Medium Sized Businesses
in Developing Markets.

Pimes (formerly Include Capital) accelerates the success of profitable small
businesses led by motivated, capable and ethical entrepreneurs in select
developing markets by providing access to innovative and comprehensive debt
financing. At the same time, we offer our investors market returns and access
to a new asset class. But we have our sights set on much more than lending in
developing markets!

Our engineering team aims to be humble (i.e. no jerks) and disciplined,
considering ideas, testing them (sometimes in production), and moving fast. As
the third engineer you'll be expected to do it all: architecture, data
modeling, frontend, product and UI design, even deploy ML models.

Our Stack: AWS, Lambda, Django, Python, Java, frontend is custom design with
jquery (considering React for some apps), Docker, Fabric, Terraform, Packer,
Postgres, CircleCI, DynamoDB, CI/CD, Segment IO for data pipeline.

We are not considering any remote workers outside of North or South America
currently.

jobs@pimes.com

------
aklarfeld
Divvy Homes | Sr. Software Engineer (full-stack) | (ONSITE) San Francisco, CA
| www.divvyhomes.com

The Gist

At Divvy, we're helping renters become homeowners by letting our customers buy
back pieces of their home over time. Our goal is for our customers to accrue
enough equity in their homes to use as a down payment for a traditional
mortgage.

The Company

Over the past year, we’ve worked hard to build an exceptional team, raise over
$30 million in funding, and provide homes for dozens of families, meaningfully
changing their financial future. Our customers choose any home for sale, and
Divvy buys it on their behalf. The customer leases the home back from us while
building equity credits along the way, preparing to buy the home at the end of
their lease. Our customers get to live in their future home today, while
buying fractions of the home over time.

The Job

We’re looking for a Senior Software Engineer passionate about using their
creativity and talent to make access to homeownership more accessible. In this
role, you’ll be part of the engineering team building our consumer, agent and
administrative products. At Divvy, you’ll own your projects from start to
finish and help to scale our platform to thousands of new applicants and
multiple new markets. You’ll report directly to Divvy’s CTO and work alongside
a team of 3-5 software engineers.

Apply directly at: [https://angel.co/divvy-homes/jobs/375496-software-
engineer-f...](https://angel.co/divvy-homes/jobs/375496-software-
engineer-f..).

If you have any questions, feel free to contact me directly at alex (at)
divvyhomes.com !

------
mkopinsky
University of Pennsylvania | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE |
[https://www.waytohealth.org/](https://www.waytohealth.org/)

Way to Health is a patient engagement and research platform which has been
used to power over 100 research studies and clinical programs improving the
health of our patients. As just one example, the Heart Safe Motherhood program
uses our platform to text postpartum mothers about their blood pressure for 10
days, allowing us to catch mothers at risk for preeclampsia long before they
would otherwise show up in an ambulance.

As we scale from research to clinical and commercial use, the Software
Developers on our team play a critical role in extending and supporting the
platform - designing and building new features to enable novel patient
engagement strategies, improving the user interface for our patients and
providers, and troubleshooting issues affecting our users.

This position requires strong technical ability to design and build web
applications and APIs, clear communication with team members and users to
deeply understand user needs, and creativity to solve issues and meet
requirements while paying off rather than accruing technical debt.

Bachelors degree and minimum 3 years experience in web development required.
We use mostly PHP and Vue.js so experience in either of those is a plus, but
we will consider candidates with experience in other backend or frontend
frameworks. An interest in medicine, research, and/or patient engagement is
always great - we are an excited and engaged team who loves what we do and the
impact that we can make.

Email me at [my HN username]@waytohealth.org with your resume or any questions
- I'm happy to chat.

------
miriameva
Snowplow Analytics | ONSITE (London)/REMOTE| Full-time |
[https://snowplowanalytics.com/](https://snowplowanalytics.com/)

Snowplow provides products and services to not only let companies collect the
data that they want, but do transformative things with it. We're a rapidly
growing startup based in London, however over half of our employees work
remotely and we're passionate about continuing to support this.

Following rapid company growth over the last 12 months, we’re now looking for
a Head of Engineering to join us and lead, guide & support our fully-remote
engineering team through the next phases of growth.

Head of Engineering
[https://jobs.lever.co/snowplowanalytics/249ec578-2b52-448a-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/snowplowanalytics/249ec578-2b52-448a-b4c8-8819eecf1af9)

Though the team is still relatively small, they’re already dealing with hugely
complex challenges spanning across product, data engineering, cloud
architecture, automation and much more.

To apply, please either use the link provided or email me at
miriam@snowplowanalytics.com.

------
rooam-dev
Rooam ([https://rooam.co](https://rooam.co)) | Senior Software Engineers |
Freelancer | Remote

Rooam is a pay tab from your phone solution.

We are looking for remote senior software engineers with 5+ years of
experience in designing and operating distributed JVM based web applications.

Responsibilities: * Develop backend web applications using Groovy, Spring
Boot, RabbitMQ and MongoDB. * Apply best practices into design and
implementation of scalable and distributed JVM applications using REST API,
Message Queues and NoSQL databases. * Cooperate with other team members (e.g.
backend, mobile and QA). Work in an agile environment (Kanban). * Review git
pull requests of other team members.

Requirements/Skills/Conditions: * This is a long term direct contract (No
agencies). * Company does not sponsor visas or relocation at the moment. *
Good written and spoken English. * Responsible and team player.

Hiring process: * CV is sent and reviewed * Initial Phone/Skype call * 1st
round technical interview * Technical assignment * 2nd round technical
interview * Decision

Please send your CV and/or questions to remote-dev at rooam.co

------
bfmark
Blackfynn | Multiple Positions | Philadelphia | Full-time, On Site |
[http://blackfynn.com](http://blackfynn.com)

We're a life sciences software startup building a data platform which
integrates complex scientific and clinical data to enable therapeutics for
disease. We're a driven, curious group wielding data science and building
software that meaningfully impacts humans. Our mission is bold, our team is
experienced, and our product is ambitious. We're looking for engineers and
data scientists to help us bring it to life.

We love individuals who are curious about domains outside of the ones we
normally operate in, enjoy polyglot codebases, consider themselves a
generalist, and desire to work on products that make a positive, meaningful
impact.

Languages:

    
    
      * Scala
      * Python
      * Javascript
      * Rust
    

Infrastructure:

    
    
      * AWS
      * Kubernetes
      * Docker
    

Domains:

    
    
      * Neuro-Scientific Research
      * Clinical Development
      * Therapeutics
      * Bio Devices
    

Apply here!
[http://www.blackfynn.com/careers/](http://www.blackfynn.com/careers/)

------
mikehauschild
ASAPP - solving complex and frustrating enterprise problems with AI-native
software. Check out our team at
[http://www.asapp.com/team](http://www.asapp.com/team)

Product Traction: Our products are deployed with multiple Fortune 100
companies that spend billions on the problems we're solving

Funding: One of the highest-funded startups in NYC at our current round
(funded by John Doerr / Dave Strohm / John Chambers)

Stack: React/Go/Node

Office Location: NYC (1 World Trade Center, 80th floor) <> SF (SoMa)

Open Roles: Senior Backend Engineers <> Research Scientists (PhD with focus in
ML/NLP) <> Solutions Engineer <> Security Engineer <> Devops Engineers <>
Technical Project Managers <> iOS Engineers <> Android Engineers <> Data
Scientists <> ML Engineers <> Product Designers

Interview Process: Phone Call >> Onsite Interview Day >>

Research: For the past ten years, members of our research team have earned top
awards and distinctions at the most prestigious conferences in computational
linguistics, and remain important contributors to the global research
community. Recently, Regina Barzilay, one of our closest academic
collaborators, was awarded a MacArthur Fellowship for her contributions to the
field of NLP.

Perks: Generous Base Salary <> Equity <> 401K <> Excellent Health Benefits <>
Daily Catered Lunch from NYC's Best Restaurants <> Wellness Perks <> Amazing
office and View

Contact us: please email me at mike@asapp.com to setup a time for a chat!

------
YuriNiyazov
Academia.edu | Full Stack Engineers; Product Managers; Data Scientists | San
Francisco, CA | Onsite

Academia.edu is addressing two problems:

\- Open access. The goal here is to put every academic pdf ever written on the
internet, available for free.

\- Robustness. The goal here is to produce a set of signals around any given
academic paper that indicate how robust the paper’s claims and findings are.

It has emerged over the last few years that 65-90% of the academic literature
is not reproducible. What this means is that if you try to reproduce the
experiments described in a paper, 65-90% of the time you will not get the same
findings. This is known as "the reproducibility crisis”. Peer review is not a
robustness filter; we need a separate filter to indicate robustness.

With regard to open access, Academia allows academics to upload papers to
Academia, and make them freely available. Academics have uploaded about 19
million pdfs to Academia.edu. About 30 million people come to Academia each
month to access and share papers.

With regard to robustness, we think the way to build a robustness layer on top
of papers is a) to mine the existing graph of citations for commentary and (b)
crowd-source commentary/peer review from the academic community.

Academia has built a recommendation system which is the basis of our approach
to (b), and a citation graph infrastructure that is the basis of our approach
to (a). We believe that addressing robustness is a challenge and an
opportunity. We need mission-driven engineers to come and help us.

We have raised $33 million from Tencent, Khosla Ventures, Spark Capital, and
True Ventures. The company is profitable off a premium subscription model.
Bijan Sabet from Spark Capital writes "We believe open science is really
important. We believe Academia.edu is going to have a profound impact on the
world."

We are looking to hire full stack software engineers, product managers, and
data scientists. Technologies we use include Ruby, Rails, Postgres, DynamoDB,
React. Our office is in downtown San Francisco. For more information, visit
[http://academia.edu/hiring](http://academia.edu/hiring).

If you are interested to learn more, please email me, Yuri Niyazov (Director
of Infrastructure Engineering) at yuri [at] academia.edu

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Entelo uses huge amounts of data and predictive analytics to help companies
build great teams. Our ~30-person engineering team uses technologies like
Ruby, JavaScript, Go, React, Kubernetes, Docker, Kafka, Spark, and Redshift,
and we have customers like Facebook, Netflix, Slack, and Paypal. We ingest and
parse up to 2 TB of social profile data per day, predict when people will
change jobs, match people to jobs, and more. Read more about what we work on
at [https://sourcecode.entelo.com/](https://sourcecode.entelo.com/).

We care deeply about promoting diversity in tech and being pleasant,
collaborative folks. Join us as we continue to grow very quickly and discover
new ways to merge machine learning, big data, and engineering to provide value
to our customers!

We're hiring for many roles, including:

* Infrastructure Engineering Manager

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Senior Infrastructure Engineer

* Product Designer

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email us directly at careers at entelo dot com.

------
IanKelling
Free Software Foundation | Boston, MA | Copyright and Licensing Associate,
Business Operations Manager | Onsite | Full-time

The Free Software Foundation (FSF), is a Massachusetts 501(c)(3) charity with
a worldwide mission to protect and promote computer user freedom.

These positions are not the typical ones posted on HN. If you have a passion
for software freedom and think you are capable, I encourage you to apply. I'm
a sysadmin at FSF, and I know I'd enjoy working in either of these positions.
Of course, for the good of free software, share this posting with your
friends.

The Copyright and Licensing Associate works as part of our licensing and
compliance team to protect and promote the use of freely licensed works of
software and documentation. For over twenty years, the FSF's Licensing and
Compliance Lab has been the preeminent community resource for information
about free licensing. From enforcement of the GNU General Public License, to
certifying software and devices as fully free, to the writing and distribution
of licensing-related educational materials, the team does work vital for the
free software movement. More info at [https://www.fsf.org/news/fsf-job-
opportunity-copyright-and-l...](https://www.fsf.org/news/fsf-job-opportunity-
copyright-and-licensing-associate-1)

The Business Operations Manager works as part of our operations team to ensure
the organization's financial, human resources, and administrative functions
run smoothly and in compliance with all legal and policy requirements. More
info at [https://www.fsf.org/news/fsf-job-opportunity-business-
operat...](https://www.fsf.org/news/fsf-job-opportunity-business-operations-
manager)

------
carlyturpin
Crowdcube¦ London & Cardiff, UK¦ Full-time ¦ Visa¦ Onsite¦
[https://www.crowdcube.com/](https://www.crowdcube.com/)

Crowdcube are an equity crowdfunding platform - we have a genuine impact on
start up companies. Companies like Mindful Chef, Revolut, and Brewdog have
used our platform to get the funding they need to expand and grow their
businesses.

We're looking for Senior Engineers both front-end and back-end to join our
team. Our stack is PHP, with Laravel API for our service code and MySQL
database, with React + Redux on the Frontend &
AWS/Ansible/Terraform/Docker/Kubernetes to package and run our services. What
could you be doing if you joined us?

Well team build are currently improving the experience of entrepreneurs like
Giles from Mindful Chef by building a dashboard that provides advice on their
pitch and updates on their raise with a bit of data analytics thrown in for
good measure! This team focus on projects relating to scale and automation.

Team launch are focussed on payments right now and other projects relate to
core parts of our regulated products. This team focus essentially on the
company's growth plans -so expansion into new markets for instance.

Salary ranges from £40K - £80K with private medical, options scheme, life
insurance, pension, training and conference budgets and more...

Head to our careers page for more information:
[https://www.crowdcube.com/explore/careers](https://www.crowdcube.com/explore/careers)

You can also contact olivia.heathcote@crowdcube.com OR carly@crowdcube.com if
you have any questions.

------
nomisrec
Nomis Solutions | San Francisco, CA | Data Engineer | Software Engineer | Visa
| Onsite

We are a small (~120) and mature (est. 2002) fin-tech in the business of
banking software. We do price optimization for banks i.e. using big data
analytics, determine how customers will respond to different prices and hence
maximize/optimize an objective for the bank.

Data Engineer: [https://www.nomissolutions.com/about/job-
postings?gh_jid=124...](https://www.nomissolutions.com/about/job-
postings?gh_jid=1244786) Current tech-stack: AWS(EMR, Glue, Lambda, S3), Hive,
Spark, Airflow, and Greenplum.

Software Engineer: [https://www.nomissolutions.com/about/job-
postings?gh_jid=108...](https://www.nomissolutions.com/about/job-
postings?gh_jid=1084001) Current tech-stack: Spring MVC, Hibernate, Node.js,
Angular, JavaScript, SQL, XML, and Python.

All open positions: [https://www.nomissolutions.com/about/job-
postings](https://www.nomissolutions.com/about/job-postings)

Reach out at: nomisrec [at] gmail dot com

------
dvfurlong
Deedmob | Amsterdam, Netherlands | React/Node developers | Full-time | Onsite
| VISA

Deedmob is a platform for charities, companies and governments to collaborate
around around doing good. We started two years ago and have been growing
rapidly, becoming the largest volunteering platform in the Netherlands. We're
on a mission to make volunteering more effective, fun and impactful, and
engage everyone with the causes they care about. We are a social enterprise
and have chosen not to charge charities for the collaboration and coordination
software we build for them, so we make money through a company volunteering
product where we work with companies like Microsoft, Atlassian and Red bull.

We are looking for software developers to join us in building our core
platform (React/Redux/Node/TypeScript) as well as develop other volunteering
products we are developing for partners and governments. We're a young and
hungry team of learners who are driven by a shared mission to make the world a
better place.

If that sounds like a place you'd like to work, shoot me an email me at
david@deedmob.com (We're also hiring for other positions)

------
dmaniz
JumpCloud | Engineering/Marketing Roles | Boulder, Colorado | Full-Time |
ONSITE|
[https://jumpcloud.com/careers/#careers](https://jumpcloud.com/careers/#careers)
Design and build the next generation of identity management and directory
software. We’ve built a disruptive new technology called Directory-as-a-
Service® and it is reinventing a two-decade-old monopoly, giving organizations
freedom of choice with their IT solutions. -Sr. Software Engineer: Production
exp w/C++, Java, Python or Node and willingness to learn Go (golang)

-Software Engineer in Test (SDET)- 5 yrs Go or Python ideal or exp with multi-lang (C++, Ruby, Perl); noSQL

-Software Engineer (OS Applications): Develop agent technology; Native desktop devs; system-level api work

-Software Engineer-SaaS Operations: 50% resolving critical issues across the stack/50% project work. Ideal candidate has either been on a product team and craves variety, or a support engineer who has modified/deployed production code and wants to work in cloud technologies. 4+ years C++, C, Java, Python or Go; SaaS apps w/AWS preferably.

------
gobrana
Doist | Back-end Engineer | Python | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#back-end-engineer-
python](https://doist.com/jobs/#back-end-engineer-python)

Doist | Full-Stack Marketing Developer | CSS, HTML | World | Full-time |
Remote: [https://doist.com/jobs/#full-stack-marketing-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#full-stack-marketing-developer)

Doist | Senior Android Developer | Java | World | Full-time | Remote:
[https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-
developer](https://doist.com/jobs/#senior-android-developer)

Doist’s mission is to inspire the workplace of the future by creating simple
yet powerful productivity tools that promote a more balanced, more fulfilling
way to work and live. Our flagship product, Todoist, is a to-do app with over
15 million users worldwide. We've also launched a second app, Twist, which is
a mindful team communication and collaboration app.

These are all remote positions, so you'll be free to work from wherever you
please and on a schedule that works best for you.

To learn more about who we are and how we work, please check out our Ambition
& Balance blog: [https://blog.doist.com/](https://blog.doist.com/)

Check out this article for some tips about our hiring process and what we look
for in candidates: [https://medium.com/remotive-collection/how-to-get-a-job-
at-d...](https://medium.com/remotive-collection/how-to-get-a-job-at-
doist-1df4bc203bcf)

~~~
abhishekjha
Wait, how did you fetch my profile picture on entering the email id?

------
ruff
NumberAI | Full-stack | B2C Communication & AI | Oakland, CA | Full-time |
React, React-Native, Python, Kubernetes

NumberAI is a seed-stage startup, bringing AI messaging to businesses across
the world. Amazingly, 80% of businesses in the US still use landline
telephones. While the smartphone has changed our lives, many storefronts and
offices are still communicating like it's 1999. NumberAI believes that
combining our telecom prowess, machine learning, and smart product design can
change the way businesses serve their customers.

We're small but growing fast as customers love our product. You are a Senior
Full-Stack Engineer who will jump in and help us find, build, evaluate, and
evolve solutions to our users’ needs. You’ve built, shipped, and monitored
previous applications, and are looking to apply that knowledge to a new team
and product. You will be directly responsible for delivering new features end-
to-end, making technical decisions that keep us moving fast, and helping craft
the future of our product.

Apply at: [https://angel.co/numberai/jobs](https://angel.co/numberai/jobs)

------
cschacher
Bonobos | Senior Frontend & Full Stack Engineers | Full-time + Onsite in NYC |
www.bonobos.com

Bonobos is looking for a few Senior Engineers to join our collaborative &
close-knit team. We work cross-functionally, so you’ll be on a team composed
of other Engineers (frontend, full stack and iOS), a Product manager and a UX
Designer.

We value self-awareness, empathy, intellectual honesty, positive energy and
judgment, often over experience. We hire based on these core virtues and
foster a “best-idea-wins” environment where creativity and individuality are
not only appreciated, but encouraged.

More information:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/bonobos/jobs/1214524](https://boards.greenhouse.io/bonobos/jobs/1214524)
(Frontend),
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/bonobos/jobs/1178708](https://boards.greenhouse.io/bonobos/jobs/1178708)
(Full Stack)

Check out our profile on the Muse:
[https://www.themuse.com/profiles/bonobos](https://www.themuse.com/profiles/bonobos)

------
songgao
Keybase [Cryptography for everyone!]
[https://keybase.io/](https://keybase.io/)

Position: Software Engineer (React.js and React Native)

Locations: New York | San Francisco | Chicago

Tech:

* React/Electron (macOS, Linux, Windows) and React Native (iOS and Android)

* Redux, Saga

* Decent code-sharing between different platforms

* Core client functionalities (chat, filesystem, proof tracking, etc.) are handled by the same Go code on all platforms, interfaced with front-end through RPCs.

* Codebase if you're interested: [https://github.com/keybase/client/tree/master/shared](https://github.com/keybase/client/tree/master/shared)

Other stuff, other than snacks:

* Off-site in different cities twice a year for the whole team to get together.

* 20 vacation days annually, plus 2 floats to choose from non-federal holidays.

* Work-anywhere in July and August.

* Paid travel to SF and NYC offices every once a while.

More details: [https://keybase.io/jobs#frontend-
dev](https://keybase.io/jobs#frontend-dev)

To apply, please send following to jobs+89ecd0b3@keybase.io:

* a brief note introducing yourself

* your resume or a link to it (LinkedIn is fine)

* a link to web work you've done, so we can poke at your code

~~~
zigzag222
Hey there - I applied a few weeks back to a different email address for you
folks - the one listed at the bottom of this page:
[https://keybase.io/jobs#frontend-dev](https://keybase.io/jobs#frontend-dev).
Should I resend my application materials to this email address?

------
dartf
ZenMate | Berlin | ONSITE | VISA | €50k - €80k depending on a role

At ZenMate, we strive towards making the internet a more secure and private
place with our VPN solution. With over 42 million downloads and clients
available for all major platforms, we continue to develop products which
improve user experience on the web

1) DevOps Automation Engineer (m/f) | ONSITE | VISA | €50k - €65k job
description: [https://zenmate-
jobs.personio.de/job/8535?_pc=23210](https://zenmate-
jobs.personio.de/job/8535?_pc=23210)

2) Sr. Backend Engineer (Ruby) (m/f) | ONSITE | VISA | €60k - €80k job
description: [https://zenmate-
jobs.personio.de/job/84232?_pc=23210](https://zenmate-
jobs.personio.de/job/84232?_pc=23210)

3) Backend Engineer (Ruby) (m/f) | ONSITE | VISA | €50K – €60K job
description: [https://zenmate-
jobs.personio.de/job/84233?_pc=23210](https://zenmate-
jobs.personio.de/job/84233?_pc=23210)

Please apply with the links above :)

If you have any questions you can email me directly, my address is in my
profile.

------
fahimulhaq
Educative | Techstars Seattle ‘18 | Seattle, WA | Part-Time | Contract |
Computer Science Instructor, Machine Learning Instructor, Data Science
Instructor, Block Chain Instructor, Web Development Instructor | REMOTE |
[https://www.educative.io](https://www.educative.io)

Educative is an interactive learning platform for software engineers that
provides pre-configured developer environments. Instructors create lessons
using Educative's course builder. Students learn using coding playgrounds,
embedded web applications, coding challenges, etc. without the need to install
anything on their machines.

We are looking for experts in the following domains:

Blockchain/Bitcoin/Ethereum, \- Machine Learning \- Data Science \- Web
Development(React, Vue, Angular, MobX, Typescript, etc.) \- Software and Web
Testing \- Software Patterns

If you can want to write on a topic that's relevant to software engineers, we
should talk. All jobs are contract based.

We work with engineers/instructors with a knack for writing tutorials,
bootcamp instructors, university professors and students who have taken
advanced CS courses.

Contact me at fahim {at} educative.io.

------
ambrecke
Giftly | REMOTE | Full-stack engineer | www.giftly.com

This is a unique opportunity: you can live anywhere in the world and work
whenever you want as long as you stay coordinated with the team, deliver high-
quality code, and consistently meet deadlines. This is a good role for someone
who has solid experience and wants to take on significant responsibility in
order to enjoy that flexibility.

About Giftly: Giftly is a successful e-commerce startup that has grown from a
VC-backed seed round in 2011 into a profitable company.

The core Giftly service is a fairly mature gift card service, with hundreds of
thousands of users and millions of dollars being processed annually. We are
working on launching a brand new gift card product that will run alongside the
existing service.

The role: We are searching for an experienced full-stack engineer to play a
crucial role in both maintaining the core service and developing this new
product. In this role, you will be responsible for front-end and back-end
development and deployment infrastructure.

The CTO, who’s been with the company for over 5 years, will be a resource for
institutional knowledge, collaboration, and problem-solving, but you’ll be
encouraged and empowered to make your own architecture and implementation
decisions. You will get to own the application and be involved in key product
strategy decisions and setting high-level priorities.

See the full job post here:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/16OgiI7DMmOtc71dLWw5CxjjO...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/16OgiI7DMmOtc71dLWw5CxjjOMa5QAiZFQOl9Pdurzy4/edit#)

Want to learn more? Get in touch with us at jobs@giftly.com.

------
dandigangi
DRIVIN (KAR Auction Services) | Web Engineer | Chicago | Full Time, Contract-
to-Hire

DRIVIN a recently acquired startup in big data & analytics within the auto
industry. We're a data science company at our core but we build amazing
software products around our data to help dealers optimize their car lots. Our
teams are nice, smart, and fun. We really love to brag about our culture here.

Build, maintain, and update user-facing features for a long-term project -
Apply technical knowledge to advance and scope solutions - Write modular,
composable code for flexibility and re-use - Integrate with a shared micro-
services, separate concerns between logic and interface - Optimize processes
and applications for efficiency, scalability, and availability - Communicate
effectively, giving and receiving help as needed; give first, take later!

Our stack is React, Webpack, Redux, Node, Java, Python, Postgres, R, and AWS
infra.

Email me directly with your resume, LinkedIn, Github, etc:
ddigangi@drivindealer.com. More available here:
[http://karauctionservices.com/careers/](http://karauctionservices.com/careers/)

------
souprock
Southeast USA including: Virginia (Arlington and Dulles), Maryland (Annapolis
Junction), South Carolina (Greenville), Alabama (Huntsville), Florida (beach
east of Melbourne), Texas (Austin and San Antonio), Pennsylvania (State
College) and possibly others, all ONSITE. Citizenship is a job requirement.

We do emulators, JIT, hypervisors, stuff similar to valgrind, debuggers,
manual disassembly, binary static analysis, parsers, and assembly. We write
our own low-level tools, frequently in C99 to run on Linux. We also use IDA
Pro, qemu, Simics, JTAG debuggers, gdb, Coverity, KlocWork, LLVM, and so on.
Easily transferable skills include those related to compilers, kernel drivers,
embedded RTOSes, vectorizing, firmware, VxWorks BSP development, symbolic
execution, boot loaders, software verification, concolic testing, abstract
interpretation, satisfiability (SAT, SMT) solvers, and decompilers. We work
with more than a dozen architectures including PowerPC/ppc, MIPS,
ARM/Thumb/AArch64, x86/x64/Intel, DSPs, and microcontrollers. We hire from no-
degree to PhD. Common degrees include Computer Science, Computer Engineering,
Electrical Engineering, and Mathematics.

We don't normally work overtime, and we get paid more if we do. We're never
expected to take work home or be on call. Because of the citizenship
requirement, there is no chance that the work will be outsourced. Flex-time is
fairly extreme; some do randomish hours.

Location hints: Pick Arlington for a car-free life, subway included. Pick
Florida or Texas to live in a place with solid gun rights and no state income
tax. Pick Florida for almost no traffic or commute, surfing, and houses that
commonly go for $150,000 to $450,000.

You can email me at users.sf.net, with account name albert.

~~~
karmajunkie
You didn't list the name of your company...

~~~
alexwebb2
The company is Raytheon.

------
fjahr
Smart Host | Berlin, Germany | Frontend, Backend, PM | Full-time | Visa |
Onsite | [https://www.smart-host.com/](https://www.smart-host.com/)

Smart Host is a B2B SaaS platform in the hospitality industry. We offer hotels
a powerful yet simple cloud solution to put their guest data to work. We
collect guest data from hotels and guests directly, clean and enrich it, while
treating the guest’s privacy with the respect it deserves. We analyze this
data and utilize advanced statistical methods to take our client’s guest
communication and marketing efforts to a new level. We are skyrocketing our
clients into the digital marketing age so we need to simplifying the
experience to the maximum through great usability. We are an early stage
company run by experienced entrepreneurs.

We are hiring multiple positions:

* Senior Backend Engineer (Java/SpringBoot, Python)

* Senior Frontend Engineer (React/Redux)

* Senior Product Manager

Full job descriptions and contact details at [https://www.smart-
host.com/en/about-us/#careers](https://www.smart-host.com/en/about-
us/#careers)

------
lewilewilewi
Fluidly | Senior Fullstack Engineer | London, UK | Onsite |
[http://www.fluidly.com](http://www.fluidly.com) Fluidly is a fintech venture
that's using ML / AI to help small businesses to manage, forecast and optimise
their cashflow. We've closed a £2M seed round last year, raising from leading
VC's Octopus, Anthemis and Nyca. We need a senior fullstack engineer to own
the scaling of our SaaS product. We're a really tight-knit team with an
excellent culture - communication and collaboration skills are every bit as
important to us as technical ones.

We're growing rapidly and getting great buzz. This is a fab time to join -
pre-Series A with excellent runway and great technical challenges and personal
growth opportunities. You'll be reporting directly to the CTO. Our office is
in Holborn and it's full time on site. Salary is competitive and flexible,
with a separate personal training budget.

Our tech stack: React, Redux, Node, Postgres, MongoDB, RabbitMQ, Redis,
Docker, Kubernetes, Python

Experience: 5+ years professional experience. Fintech / finance/ startup/ SaaS
experience all helpful but not required.

Skills: Core javascript with and without frameworks. Core programming and
software engineering. Experience scaling from 100 to 10k users with large data
sets. Problem solving. Attention to detail

Personal attributes: Curious, humble, quick to learn. passion for technology
and startups

Apply here: [https://angel.co/fluidly/jobs/390824-senior-full-stack-
engin...](https://angel.co/fluidly/jobs/390824-senior-full-stack-engineer) or
email lewi AT fluidly.com

------
alexjiao
Wego | Software Engineer (Infrastructure) | Singapore | Full-time | ONSITE,
relocation available | VISA support

Wego is the leading travel metasearch engine in the Asia Pacific and Middle
East regions.

We are looking for software engineers who aspire to build a world-class
infrastructure. As a member of the infrastructure team, you will be exposed to
all production services and infrastructure. This allows you to be a major
multiplier on Wego’s product velocity. Our goal is to create a culture of
service ownership and automate processes to increase safety and productivity.

What you will be working on:

\- Own and operate all aspects of our infrastructure across multiple AWS
regions.

\- Develop intelligent deployment pipelines with automated canary analysis and
rollbacks.

\- Uncover systemic weaknesses in our distributed systems via Chaos
Engineering.

\- Migrate our microservices to a container-based infrastructure running on
Kubernetes.

\- Build developer tools to increase engineering productivity and open-source
them.

Tech stack:

\- CI/CD: Ansible, Jenkins, Spinnaker

\- HashiCorp ecosystem: Packer, Terraform

\- Application layer: Java, Node.js, Ruby, Golang, Lua, Python

\- Distributed systems: Airflow, Elasticsearch, Redis, Kafka, Kong (Nginx),
Zookeeper

\- Infrastructure: Linux, AWS, GCP

If this sounds like fun, please send your résumé to alex at wego.com.

------
ajohnwellframe
Wellframe | Sr. Software Engineer |Boston, MA | Onsite
[https://www.wellframe.com](https://www.wellframe.com) Wellframe is a Boston-
based digital health company focused on building the next generation of
infrastructure for care delivery by combining clinical medicine and mobile
technology. We’re using our system to deliver more personalized treatments,
optimize the management of large patient populations, and dynamically organize
health care resources around the needs of patients. Come build the future of
the medical care experience: ours, yours, and the generations to come.

Senior Software Engineer: Develop a dashboard for care managers that
prioritizes patient follow-up based on rich data analysis of user activity
patterns, clinical protocols and behavior anomalies; working with Ruby on
Rails, Python, React, ES6, MySQL.
[https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/072021de-260d-4486-aa40-de76...](https://jobs.lever.co/wellframe/072021de-260d-4486-aa40-de76...).

For more info or any questions, reach out to Evan, evan@wellframe.com

------
eoqbe_ds
QBE | Data Scientists | London, UK | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA, DETAILS: We're
one of the world's largest insurers, managing $3bn of policies in Europe
alone, covering a large number of domains. In Europe, we focus on commercial
insurance, where we use a broad set of machine learning tools, natural
language processing, and data visualisation to solve business problems. Data
is critical to our decision making process, where it influences pricing, risk
assessment, fraud, claims, customer acquisition and others. We are on a
journey to be the most progressive user of data science within the insurance
industry. You will be working with a diverse team (12 and growing) using the
latest technologies, while working closely with experts with a vast knowledge
in each specific domain, and strong corporate sponsorship. The Data Science
team has a largely flat structure, and you will have the freedom to solve
problems as you see fit, to really make a mark within the company. Stack-wise,
we currently use the PyData stack (pandas, sklearn, statsmodels, etc),
Kubernetes, Terraform, Gitlab (and Gitlab CI), Bitbucket, Superset (and some
Tableau still). The data science team is also planning to use Airflow and
migrate entirely from Azure to Google Cloud.

What we offer

* competitive compensation and benefits

* HQ at the heart of the financial industry, working alongside industry experts

* a diverse set of problems, our products span across several domains

* flexible working

* hot desking, all desks adjust to standing

* VISA sponsorship

RATE: Attractive Package including Health Insurance, Bonus, Pension, Flexible
Working CONTACT: ds.jobs@uk.qbe.com (please mention Hacker News when you get
in touch)

------
jacinda
Doctor On Demand | All Departments | SF, MN, DC | Full-time | REMOTE

Doctor On Demand’s mission is to improve the world’s health through
compassionate care and innovation. We enable anyone to see a Physician,
Psychologist or Psychiatrist using their smartphone or computer anytime,
anywhere. Four years after launch, we are now one of the leading telemedicine
providers in the country and are hiring in all departments. We have hubs in
San Francisco, Minnesota and DC but also have a strong remote work culture
with some of our best engineers working remotely full-time across the US.

In addition to corporate jobs, we are actively hiring Physicians and Mental
Health professionals for 100% remote positions in our medical practice.

Stack: Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Celery / RabbitMQ, Angular,
Kubernetes (and more)

More info: [https://doctorondemand.com/about-
us/careers](https://doctorondemand.com/about-us/careers)

Apply Here:
[https://www.doctorondemand.com/jobs](https://www.doctorondemand.com/jobs)
(use Other -> Hacker News as the source)

Questions? hn@doctorondemand.com

------
farmdog
STRIVR | Software Engineer, DevOps/Deployment Engineer, Head of Design, VR
Designer | Menlo Park, CA or Seattle, WA | Full-Time |
[https://www.strivr.com/careers](https://www.strivr.com/careers)

STRIVR transforms the way companies train and develop employees by integrating
VR into their training. We're a fast growing startup based across the US with
engineering offices in Menlo Park, CA and Bellevue, WA. We're looking for
folks with VR, cloud, or strong CS backgrounds. We create tools that let our
team and customers create VR trainings, and software that deploys and manages
those trainings, as well as collects large amounts of data to help improve
them even more.

Tech stack: Unity and C# heavy, but we also use C++, Java, Python, Go, and
build on Windows, Linux, and Android. We're investing a lot in .Net Core.

Want to change the way the world approaches learning? Join us! All of our
engineering roles are available at both locations, see more at
[https://www.strivr.com/careers](https://www.strivr.com/careers)

------
Ridecell2016
Ridecell | San Francisco | Full-time | ONSITE | www.ridecell.com

Ridecell is on a mission to run the world better by powering the fastest
growing and most efficient ridesharing, carsharing, and autonomous mobility
services. As the world shifts to a mobility-as-a-service model, market leaders
in traditional transportation need to rapidly transform their business. New
entrants in autonomous and shared mobility have an opportunity to lead new
markets. Ridecell is best poised to support the initiatives of these industry
leading organizations, with several customers, including BMW (Reachnow), AAA
(Gig carshare), and Renault (Zity), who already use our proven platform to
launch, operate, and rapidly scale their mobility services across multiple
geographies.

By joining Ridecell, you'll find yourself at the start of something big: A
better way to do transportation

We're hiring for Site Reliability / DevOps, Android, iOS, Backend, Product
Management, Marketing and more. Learn about our career opportunities here:
[https://ridecell.com/careers.html](https://ridecell.com/careers.html)

~~~
madhavvenigalla
Unable to upload my resume. It says there is a problem with the upload
feature.

------
Naveg
Alloy | San Francisco | Full-time, Onsite |
[https://alloy.ai](https://alloy.ai)

Alloy is a supply chain platform that connects manufacturers, suppliers,
distributors, and retailers, giving businesses end-to-end visibility with fast
and actionable insights, across the entire organization. With Alloy, brands
can track products down to the store shelf, optimize purchase orders to
prevent out of stocks, and respond quickly to consumer demand. Manufacturing
is alerted when inventory of a raw material falls below target at any
facility, or when downstream demand exceeds forecast. Fulfillment teams can
track shipments and lead times to improve service levels. Alloy continuously
makes recommendations so that the right products are in the right places, at
the right time.

Engineers at Alloy are tasked with solving the interesting and difficult
problems that supply chain data presents, while making it all seem simple and
easy to the user. Whether you enjoy building data pipelines that process
billions of data points per day, digging into the math of forecasting and
replenishment models, or creating intuitive frontend apps, there is no
shortage challenging and rewarding things to work on.

Our stack: Google Cloud Platform, Postgres, Redis, Python, modern Java, React.

We've raised over $15 million from leading investors, have rapidly growing
revenue, and have secured large contracts from some of the world’s most
recognisable brands. HQ is in SF, with small outposts in Vancouver and Berlin.
We’re hiring engineers and for various other roles - if the problem sounds
interesting, I’d love to tell you more.
[https://alloy.ai/careers](https://alloy.ai/careers) \- mention HN in your
application

------
h1insights
H1 | Data Engineer, Data Scientist| New York, NY | Full Time/Onsite

Our team is building a suite of machine learning tools to help solve problems
in the life science space. This includes the classification of researchers and
physicians to their scholarly research, predicting the altruistic activities
of donors to non-for-profit foundations, and much more.

We're growing fast in a field that is also growing fast, so we're looking for
people who want to grow fast too. We think an environment that is supportive,
collaborative, and sophisticated is the key to making this happen.

We're working with technologies like Python, Scala, Spark, Docker,
Elasticsearch, Kubernetes, Terraform and we're experimenting with many more.
Our data science group is math-focused and loves deep learning, Bayesian
modeling, but also good old-fashioned regression.

If creating foundational infrastructure in data science using the latest tools
and techniques sounds appealing, we'd love to start a conversation. Email me:
josh.geisler(at)h1insights.com

More info here: [https://h1insights.com/](https://h1insights.com/)

------
filip-seed
SeedCX | C++ Developer / SRE / Full Stack | Full-Time | ONSITE | Chicago, IL |
[https://seedcx.com](https://seedcx.com)

Seed is an innovative financial exchange focused on cryptocurrency and
emerging markets. Through its regulated subsidiaries, Seed operates a physical
spot market, a regulated derivatives exchange and an innovative settlement
system for institutional trading. A fast-growing company, Seed was founded in
late 2015 and has since raised over $20m in venture financing to build out the
future of trading. Seed recently sold a subsidiary to Dough, Inc., a major
Chicago trading group. Seed’s founders, having met at MIT, have been
highlighted as some of Chicago’s ’20 in Their 20s’.

We are looking for:

    
    
      - Experienced C++ Engineer
      - Site Reliability Engineer
      - Full-Stack Engineer
      - Risk & Settlement Engineer
    

Benefits: health, vision, dental, life, maternity/paternity leave, visa
sponsorship, flex hours, gym

Apply today:
[https://seedcx.com/about/careers](https://seedcx.com/about/careers)

------
haraball
OncoImmunity | Senior Data Scientist / Senior Bioinformatics Scientist /
Senior Python/Software developer | Full-Time | ONSITE | Oslo, Norway |
[http://www.oncoimmunity.com/](http://www.oncoimmunity.com/)

OncoImmunity is a software company using machine-learning to empower
personalized cancer immunotherapy. Our team consists of a diverse mix of data-
scientists, bioinformaticians, immunologists, cancer researchers and software
developers, from eight different countries. We are located in the dynamic Oslo
Cancer Cluster, which is home to a synergistic ecosystem of organizations that
include the Cancer Registry, the Institute for Medical Informatics and
Pathology and a mix of exciting local and global biotech companies.

We are currently hiring:

Senior Data Scientists:
[https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=122996405](https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=122996405)

Senior Bioinformatics Scientist:
[https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=123055363](https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=123055363)

Senior Python/Software Developer:
[https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=125322354](https://www.finn.no/job/fulltime/ad.html?finnkode=125322354)

\--

Check our ads for more information and feel free to send me a mail if you have
any questions.

You can apply through the job ads above, or you can send your CV and a cover
letter to harald at oncoimmunity.com.

------
maxwellhealth
Maxwell Health | Boston, MA | Software Engineer / Senior Software Engineer |
ONSITE, REMOTE

At Maxwell, we are inspired by the opportunity to make a difference in society
by helping people make better health, wellness and financial decisions. We
build applications that support a rich set of interactions among consumers,
employers, brokers and product vendors. We view ourselves as the stewards of
change for a very complex industry.

We're looking for engineers who love technologies like JavaScript, Go, Python,
PHP, Node.js, React, MySQL, and MongoDB.

Interested in working with an awesome team? Reach out to Frank directly at
frank+hn [at] maxwellhealth.com or apply online through the links below.

\--

Maxwell Health: [https://maxwellhealth.com/](https://maxwellhealth.com/)

Software Engineer: [https://maxwell-
health.workable.com/j/89FE58E1C3](https://maxwell-
health.workable.com/j/89FE58E1C3)

Senior Software Engineer: [https://maxwell-
health.workable.com/j/EA15A9BD27](https://maxwell-
health.workable.com/j/EA15A9BD27)

------
dflenniken
Brain Health Registry | Full Stack Developer | San Francisco | Full-Time |
ONSITE

The Brain Health Registry is aimed at accelerating the development of cures
for brain disorders by driving down the time and cost of finding research
participants through an online registry which connects interested participants
with eligible research studies. The registry is run by an innovative,
experienced, and well funded group of scientists at the University of
California, San Francisco who are developing high-impact tools which will
revolutionize the way brain disorders, especially Alzheimer’s disease, are
diagnosed and treated.

The most rewarding part of our work is the passionate belief that what we are
doing will ultimately impact the health of millions.

Should be smart, get things done, and have some fun.

Bonus points if you know our stack: C#, MVC5, SQL Server, Azure, React, D3.js,
Python, R

Decent salary, solid benefits, awesome coworkers, stunning location (Lands
End)

[https://rew21.ultipro.com/NOR1032/jobboard/JobDetails.aspx?_...](https://rew21.ultipro.com/NOR1032/jobboard/JobDetails.aspx?__ID=*D4465087EF669F9F)

------
eddingley
Blue Vision Labs | London | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.bluevisionlabs.com/](https://www.bluevisionlabs.com/)

Blue Vision labs is a Computer Vision startup and we are building the world’s
first augmented reality cloud platform for building city-scale, shared and
persistent experiences.

Founded in a Y-Combinator Fellowship and backed by Google Ventures, Accel
(Facebook, Dropbox, etc.) and Horizons Ventures (DeepMind, Siri, etc.), our
mission is to revolutionise the future of intelligent machines. Our team
consists of a mix of PhDs from top universities, hackers, finalists of
programming competitions and accomplished entrepreneurs. We have a full range
of benefits, a friendly and dynamic atmosphere where everyone can learn, grow
and contribute to impactful solutions.

Our tech stack consists of: Python, C++, Go (Golang), AWS Cloud, Apache Spark,
Luigi

We are looking for talented people to join our team in the following
positions:

1\. Backend Software Engineer | Cloud and Data -
[https://bluevisionlabs.workable.com/j/5707710843](https://bluevisionlabs.workable.com/j/5707710843)

2\. Research Engineer (SLAM / SfM) -
[https://bluevisionlabs.workable.com/j/567418C8CB](https://bluevisionlabs.workable.com/j/567418C8CB)

3\. Senior Research Scientist (SLAM / SfM) -
[https://bluevisionlabs.workable.com/j/B6F5D36B02](https://bluevisionlabs.workable.com/j/B6F5D36B02)

Apply through Workable or get in touch with me directly -
ed.dingley@bluevisionlabs.com

------
mwedgwood
Aconex (Oracle) | San Francisco, CA USA | Full-time | Senior Software
Engineer, Senior UI Engineer | ONSITE Aconex (Oracle) is the industry leading
collaboration company with most of the worlds largest construction companies
as customers. We are to construction projects what Atlassian is to software
projects.

We're looking to grow our team of experienced software developers to help us
continue to deliver against our roadmap. Our stack is based on a service
oriented architecture, so we have a number of different technologies at play -
Java, Go, Ruby, Python etc. To begin with, you'll be working with Java 8
(using Dropwizard), Angular, Typescript as well as many other tools.

Love to chat stack, so if you're interested - reach out!

Technology choice is open for discussion on new services that we start.

More about us: [https://www.oracle.com/industries/construction-
engineering/p...](https://www.oracle.com/industries/construction-
engineering/products.html#aconex). If you're interested, email me at
matt.wedgwood(at )oracle( dot)com

------
rsyring
Level 12 | Full Stack Web Developer - Python, React, SQL | Louisville, KY |
REMOTE, SALARY:$100K-125K,
[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

We have an openings for mid and senior level positions. Please see our website
for a very detailed job description written by a developer for developers. No
plain, repetitive, HR riddled job description here, we want you to know what
you are really getting into:

[https://www.level12.io/careers/](https://www.level12.io/careers/)

\- If you apply as instructed, we will give you a yay or nay response. No
black holes here!

\- We have a commitment to transparency and offer a “no surprises experience”
throughout the interview and hiring process.

\- We practice and preach sound development practices. You are likely to learn
and grow as a developer while working here.

\- You will have the option of working from home or our office, whatever suits
you best. Let’s make the most of our time and minimize commuting when not
necessary.

\- We emphasize work/life balance and adopt policies that make sure our people
don’t get burnt out. For instance, our PTO/Vacation policies are designed so
that you actually use them.

\- A commitment to Agile Principles while not being enslaved to any particular
methodology.

\- You are committed to automated testing of all the software you write (our
apps typically have 92%+ test coverage).

\- You recognized that there is a lot of idealism in the software development
community and are not disenchanted with the the day-to-day realities of
programming.

------
polco
Sensu | Frontend / Backend engineer | Full Time | Tokyo |
[https://youtu.be/rs_wTD8wg30](https://youtu.be/rs_wTD8wg30)

SENSU is a tool for creative visual communication and content management that
allows creatives to cover their whole creative process from bookmarking,
collaboration, sharing and management of content to publishing.

We are a very small international team looking for talented people to help us
build our system. Our stack includes Typescript, React, GraphQL, Node.js,
PostgresSQL, Docker and various AWS services. We're totally open to new
technologies. We offer a good salary + equity. Our offices are located in
Omotesando, a really nice and trendy area of Tokyo!

We like eccentric people that have passion for development and are looking to
participate in a project that will revolutionize content-sharing. We do not
care if you are shy or outspoken but we care about your ideas and skills. We
will work in a small team that will include other cutting edge developers that
are among the top of their field. It will be challenging, and you should like
that.

contact@sensu.one

------
rryyan
M1 Finance | Lead iOS Engineer | Chicago, IL | Full-Time | ONSITE

M1 Finance is a digital-first investment brokerage that lets you a automate
trades into a custom portfolio of stocks using fractional shares and with no
fees. Learn more about us at [https://m1finance.com](https://m1finance.com).

We’re seeking a senior iOS engineer to join us full-time in Chicago to lead
the development and evolution of our iOS app from end-to-end. The app is
currently live
([https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id1071915644](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id1071915644))
and already enjoys great reviews — but we have ambitious plans, and it’s a
great time to join us and make a big impact.

More detail here:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/M1Finance/743999672703995-l...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/M1Finance/743999672703995-lead-
ios-engineer). If you’re interested in our mission and want to work on a great
product with great people, please apply via the link!

------
lauriepercival
Armory (YC W17) | San Mateo, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.armory.io](https://www.armory.io)

We believe software is the highest-leverage way to improve humanity, so we are
creating a Platform that helps software teams ship better software, faster.
Armory automates software delivery. As enterprises break monoliths into micro-
services, containerize their workloads and deploy to public, private, hybrid &
multi-cloud environments, they'll need Armory.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/armory](https://www.keyvalues.com/armory)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/armory/f42bb3d2-0b94-450d-b1cb-5156600...](https://jobs.lever.co/armory/f42bb3d2-0b94-450d-b1cb-5156600c119a?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: * JavaScript * Java * Groovy * Spring MVC * Python * Go *
Kubernetes * Docker * AWS * Awesomeness

------
mickael_mas
Symaps.io | Full stack | Paris, France | Full Time | Onsite | Open
Compensation | VISA

Symaps.io is a fast-growing tech startup located in Paris, Station F : it's an
AI app that finds the best location for your business, based on profitability.

It's currently used by clients in the EU, Korea and Taiwan, incl. Tesla and
Décathlon. We just closed a 700K seed round and several contracts, and are
urgently looking for motivated peoples to strengthen our team of 7 peoples
(incl. 3 full time engineers).

Esp. we're hiring 2 full stack engineers. Our stack : Python, React, Scikit-
learn, Kubernetes, Elastic, PostgreSQL / PostGIS.

More details here :

[https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-
io-1/jobs/wanted-n...](https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-
io-1/jobs/wanted-now-full-stack-developer_paris)
[https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-
io-1/jobs/wanted-n...](https://jobs.stationf.co/companies/symaps-
io-1/jobs/wanted-now-full-stack-developer-with-focus-on-frontend_paris)

------
liviavs
Lendable | Senior Software Engineers | London | Full Time | Onsite | Salary:
£60k-£80k | [https://www.lendable.co.uk/](https://www.lendable.co.uk/) Join
Lendable - the UK's fastest growing lending platform. We're a small team of
high performers who have built outstanding tech to deliver real innovation in
Fintech in the form of automated lending. Well-funded (£400M+) and profitable
after only three years. We are on the lookout for talented software engineers
and devops engineers to help us get further, faster. Software development is
at the heart of what we do and lead all our business decisions. You'll be
working directly with our CTO co-founder building our platform and internal
tools. Challenging project, no boring CMS work, real application development.
Software Engineers: Experience with Symfony 3 and PHP 7 is required.

Perks include: annual company sponsored working vacation abroad, hardware of
your choice, regular team events, weekly company lunch, weekly yoga classes,
loft office in Shoreditch

Apply: email livia@lendable.co.uk

------
zopf
Wellth ([https://wellthapp.com](https://wellthapp.com)) | Los Angeles, CA |
Lead Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

I'm the co-founder and CTO of Wellth, a fast-growing, venture-backed
healthcare technology startup that is solving the multibillion dollar problem
of medication non-adherence. We help patients stick to their care plan and
have better health outcomes, saving their hospitals and insurers millions of
dollars each year - and ultimately saving lives as a direct result of our
work.

We're a team of ten, half of that product engineers and designers, and we're
looking for an experienced Lead Engineer to own our technical architecture,
build awesome new features, and mentor our talented development team.

Our tech stack is cutting-edge JS: React Native, React, Node.js, GraphQL,
Postgres, with some TypeScript and Flow for good measure.

Come join us in the quest to save lives and make patients healthier:
[https://angel.co/wellth/jobs/368903-lead-
engineer](https://angel.co/wellth/jobs/368903-lead-engineer)

------
fbr
TradeMachines | Junior NodeJS | Full-Time On-Site | Berlin, Germany

As part of our small engineering team, you will work closely with the other
members to create and run our multiple services in production. We are working
on a big variety of technical challenges (marketplace, data pipeline, scraping
…) based on a modern architecture (Microservices, AWS, NodeJS, Docker, AWS
Lambda…).

Requirements:

    
    
      * Love for continuous improvement and learning
      * Good team player and agile enthusiast
      * Good coding practices: software design, unit testing, source control…
      * A desire to learn more than only backend development (either by developing some DevOps or Frontend skills).
      * 2+ years professional experience with NodeJS (TypeScript is a plus)
      * 2+ years professional developing web application, rest API or data pipeline
      * 2+ years of experience with databases (relational or NoSQL)
     

More infos on our website: [http://trademachines.com/info/junior-nodejs-
developer/](http://trademachines.com/info/junior-nodejs-developer/)

------
gidim
Comet.ml | ONSITE | New York, NY | Senior Backend Engineer | Full-time | VISA
| Comet.ml is doing for Machine Learning what GitHub did for code. We allow
data science teams to automagically track their datasets, code changes,
experimentation history and production models creating efficiency,
transparency, and reproducibility.

Ever wondered how Linus felt when he invented GIT? How about the brains behind
JIRA? Machine Learning teams operate like software teams 15 years ago and we
started Comet.ml to write the rules of ML workflows.

[https://www.comet.ml/careers/swe8](https://www.comet.ml/careers/swe8)

We're looking for a senior backend engineer to join our team of 8. Comet.ml is
built using microservices (Java/Python), Redis, Kafka, MySQL, NGINX. We are
funded by Amazon, TwoSigma, Trilogy and others.

[https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/05/cometml-wants-to-do-for-
ma...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/05/cometml-wants-to-do-for-machine-
learning-what-github-did-for-code/)

careers@comet.ml

------
mollison
Ansaro | Platform Engineer (backend) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE, Full-time,
Salary:125K-150K (0.5%) [https://www.ansaro.com](https://www.ansaro.com)

Who we are

Ansaro is reinventing the way companies do job interviews. Our goal is to
reduce implicit bias in hiring and identify new signals that predict on-the-
job success. We believe that human-to-human interviews are — and should
continue to be — the most important factors in hiring. Our platform helps
teams plan interviews better, collect more interview feedback using speech
recognition AI, and make objective, data-driven decisions.

For more info about our company values and employee benefits, please visit
[https://www.ansaro.com/careers/platform-
engineer](https://www.ansaro.com/careers/platform-engineer)

Who you are

You're excited to work on a product that helps companies hire better and
ensures more job applicants get a fair shot. You’re comfortable translating
often-nebulous requirements into practical solutions quickly. You value
feedback, both giving and receiving it. You like working on a small team and
seek out additional responsibility.

Skills: Required

    
    
      - Emotional intelligence
      - Clear written and verbal communication
      - 2+ years developing APIs, backend services, or similar using Node.js and/or Go
    

Skills: Nice to have but not required

    
    
      - Care deeply about quality, security, and performance 
      - Experience designing relational database schemas and/or GraphQL APIs
      - Familiarity with AWS or other managed cloud solutions
    

If this sound likes you, please contact us at hi@ansaro.ai

------
monicabreton
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Engineers | Onsite | Visa

At Wealthfront we believe everyone's personal finances can be optimized and
automated for a very low fee using high-end technology. To achieve that, we
built a software-only approach, which also helped create a new category: robo-
advisors. Over the past six years we've paired the expertise of our PhD-clad
research team with the exceptional talents of our engineering, product and
design teams to deliver sophisticated products and services to our clients
that are easy and fun to use. We have loyal clients from every state who trust
us with over $10 billion in assets... and we're just getting started.

We recently closed a $75 million round of funding from Tiger Global and are
rapidly growing our team. We are hiring across the board, but are specifically
looking for Backend and Data Engineers.

Feel free to check out the job descriptions and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront](https://jobs.lever.co/wealthfront) (please
mention Hacker News in application).

------
clay_to_n
Stasis Labs | DevOps & Security Contractor | 2 - 3 month contract | Onsite
(Los Angeles) or Remote | [https://stasislabs.com](https://stasislabs.com)

We're looking for an AWS / infrastructure / devops consultant with experience
architecting for HIPAA. We know at a high level what we need to do to achieve
HIPAA compliance, but want a consultant with enough experience around HIPAA
that they can be interpreting certain high-level requirements into action
items as far as changing our AWS infrastructure without us burning ourselves
from interpreting something incorrectly. Having node.js experience (and
interest on backend code-writing) is an optional plus.

We have an existing infrastructure that will require config tweaks (like
adding encryption at rest to some services), expanding the logging capability,
expanding alerting, and a few other to-dos.

Open to working with people in U.S. or India timezones. We're in LA and
Bangalore but remote is fine. Expected timeframe would be fulltime Aug - Sept
(or Oct if needed).

Reach out to software@stasislabs.com if interested.

------
danielbankhead
Zume Inc. | Senior Software Engineer - Fullstack | Mountain View, CA | Full-
time | ONSITE | [https://zumepizza.com](https://zumepizza.com)

Zume is on a quest to be the most powerful source of health and well-being on
the planet. We started by partnering people with technology to create a more
thoughtful and efficient way to source, make, bake and deliver pizza. In the
process, we are delivering an artisan pizza that takes care of the people who
eat it and make it, and even takes better care of the planet we all love—a
planet 9 billion people will inhabit by mid-century.

We are looking for experienced technology leaders with great communication
skills to help build, improve, and scale our products - leaders who will own
delivery of major features that enable a complex logistics machine to run
smoothly and flawlessly, to the delight of Zume’s customers.

Stack: Node.js, Express, Vue.js, Redis, RabbitMQ, and Postgres on Heroku

Apply: [https://grnh.se/c3060a552](https://grnh.se/c3060a552)

\- Dan <daniel.bankhead@zumepizza.com> (Software Engineer)

------
blizkreeg
Oncue | oncue.co | Lead Engineer | On-site, full-time | Oakland, CA

We’re a funded startup solving real-life business problems for an industry
that impacts millions each year - moving.

In the process, we’re building an amazing and much-loved product and service
that is transforming what is today a pen-and-paper experience for businesses.
We're also changing the consumer moving experience through our platform.

We have paying customers and are rapidly adding new! Our stack is RoR, React,
React Native, and Postgres. We're an engineering team of three and are looking
for our first Lead Engineer who wants to join the early stage of a startup
that has proven product-market fit.

We're highly flexible with how you want to work and believe and trust our
people that they'll figure out what works best for them.

Reach out to me at vineet[at]oncue dot co if you're interested.

Our interview process is quite unique as well. This should tell you more

[https://twitter.com/vinthanedar/status/991149057555906560](https://twitter.com/vinthanedar/status/991149057555906560)

-Vineet, Co-founder and Head of Product & Eng

------
tillvz
Veezoo AG | Software Developer Backend | Zurich, Switzerland | 80-100% |
Onsite | [https://www.veezoo.com](https://www.veezoo.com)

Everybody talks about data! All companies have it, but most of them don't use
it properly. The problem is that most people inside companies don't have the
time or skills to find the insights hidden in the data. What if you could join
us in our mission to create the company brain ​- a brain that is able to
answer the questions of everyone in the company using information contained in
their own data? Veezoo combines state-of-the-art technologies in Natural
Language Processing, Big Data and Machine Learning to create the ultimate
human-information interface that will help thousands of companies make better
decisions.

Key Responsibilities

\- Develop solutions for real world, large-scale problems with renowned
customers

\- Designing, programming, documenting, testing and refactoring code

\- Collaborating with frontend developers, backend developers and other team
members

Requirements

\- Programming experience in general and with Scala (or Java) in particular

\- Solid foundation in computer science, with strong competencies in data
structures, algorithms, and software design

\- Research or work experience with Artificial Intelligence, Natural Language
Processing and database systems (relational and NoSQL)

\- Interest in working in a very agile and flexible environment

\- Proficient in English in writing and speaking

\- Solution-oriented and independent worker

\- Valid work permit for Switzerland

Email us at join@veezoo.com.

------
ylere
1aim | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time, Visa |
[https://1aim.com](https://1aim.com)

At 1aim, we develop and produce access control systems, which allow to open
doors with mobile phones. We create all hardware, software and IT-
Infrastructure to run our systems on our own. Beside access systems we are
already putting a lot of R&D effort in creating further new smart
home/building automation products. We see ourselves as an engineering-driven
technology company, that influences how a future with connected devices will
look.

We enable engineers to focus on what they can to best, letting them work on
new products in small, highly interdisciplinary teams. We try to get rid of as
much management overhead as possible (no daily standup meetings!). Right now,
we are hiring new engineers for the following areas:

\- Senior Frontend Developer

\- RUST Backend Developer (our backend is 100% rust!)

\- Junior Embedded Engineer (low level mcu firmware)

\- Junior App Developers (iOS || Android)

We do not care about your academic degrees or where you are from, but about
the stuff you did and what you could create in the future given the right
opportunities. If you are interested in working at 1aim, write us an email at
work.hn<?>1aim.com and tell us about the projects you worked on that you are
the most proud of and which technological feats of the past inspire you. We
provide visa assistance, relocation support and housing until you find your
own place to live.

Interview process: 1st phone interview (screening) -> 2nd phone interview
(technical) -> home assignment/technical challenge (depending on application)
-> 3rd/final interview (mixed, via phone or onsite)

------
s3nnyy
Quatico.com |Fullstack, Backend, Frontend, DevOps and Consultants, Data
Analysts | Zurich, Switzerland | SALARY: 95k-125k CHF | ONSITE | Swiss or EU
member-states passport-holders ONLY Don't get afraid because our website is in
German because we hire English speakers for technical roles, too.

We have a "engineering over management" culture. Our CTO, worked with Erich
Gamma at IBM (Gang of Four) and our team of 25 developers consists of great
people both from a technical and "social" perspective.

What we do:

\- Tailored web apps with heavy number crunching on the server - e.g., we
build the software analyzing all the weather data in Switzerland.

\- We are building a SaaS product for Yoga studios in Zurich that can be
adjusted to other local businesses with a few clicks, meaning that you can
adjust it for the needs of hairdressers without having to code.

People say our interview process is awesome:

1) Phone screen with our CTO

2) Two sessions of remote pair-programming with our engineers (no Google-like
algorithmic questions but reasonable pair-programming tasks).

3) Onsite half a day with us. We pay your stay in Zurich and travel expenses.

Tell us if you are interested and say hi at:

iwan.gulenko@quatico.com

------
ulifigueroa
Wepow | Guadalajara, MEXICO | ONSITE | VISA SPONSORSHIP | Full-time | Senior |
Engineering | 420-780K MXN + Options

 _Who we are?_

Today, Wepow helps hundreds of major brands worldwide; including adidas,
Heineken, FOX, Walmart, make their recruitment process more effective through
our asynchronous and live video interviewing platform. Backed by top Silicon
Valley investors we believe in bringing the recruitment process to the video
and mobile age at a global scale.

 _Why Wepow?_

We’re a distributed company, our Engineering team is located in Guadalajara
where we define and build our products. We’ve already surpassed the product-
market fit phase and we’re growing, so you will have the chance to make impact
on how we define and scale our products. We’re currently working on a new
project that is already validated, we created an MVP and are pushing it
forward to beta, so you will have the chance to work on this new product and
collaborate with our product team to bring it to life and delight our
customers.

 _Language_

English works for the work environment, however you might learn the basics of
Spanish so you can communicate outside the office.

 _Positions_

Front-end Senior Engineer, see more details and apply:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999663150756-softw...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999663150756-software-
engineer-front-end-)

Back-end Senior Engineer, see more details and apply:
[https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999658917542-softw...](https://jobs.smartrecruiters.com/Wepow/743999658917542-software-
engineer-back-end-)

------
d3sandoval
Discuss.io | Seattle, Washington | Senior Front End Software Engineer (JS,
CSS, HTML5) | careers@discuss.io

If the words React, Streaming Video, and HTML5 make your heart skip a beat
then keep reading. If you also like creating simple, efficient, intuitive and
visually appealing software software, we would love to see what you can do!
Discuss.IO has developed the industry’s leading web-based video platform for
the qualitative market research industry. Our culture is casual yet high
energy. We are passionate about our product and obsessed with helping our
clients. We value work/life balance, efficiency, simplicity, freakishly
friendly customer service, and making a difference. Discuss.IO offers
exceptional professional and financial growth potential.

WHAT YOU’VE DONE 3-5 years experience with Javascript, AJAX and jQuery with a
focus on UI / UX excellence. 1-2 years building responsive mobile
applications. Dream in HTML5 (and React)

WE HOPE YOU HAVE Experience with video platforms like Kaltura, Ooyala and
Brightcove Experience with WebRTC. The ability to make people go, “Whoa! How
did you do that!?”

------
Macapplechic
NationBuilder | Los Angeles, CA | Remote/LA
[https://nationbuilder.com](https://nationbuilder.com)

NationBuilder is best in class software for leaders. Unlike any other
solution, the NationBuilder platform is fully-integrated with every tool and
functionality you need to lead--no separate website, database, email, social
media marketing, separate event software, nothing. And that isn’t just
convenient. It’s the difference between retaining your supporters and losing
them. And for many of our customers, it’s the difference between winning and
losing.

We are hiring for:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/nationbuildercom/vie...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/nationbuildercom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAC8BJd6f71hM7t)

[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/nationbuildercom/vie...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/nationbuildercom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAADH_i7bE_m3tO)

------
aquabyte
Aquabyte | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Aquabyte is a venture-backed startup that uses computer vision and machine
learning algorithms to optimize fish farms. Through our deep learning
approach, we aim to solve biomass estimation accuracy, lice detection, and
feed optimizations. We are invested and advised by NEA, Costanoa Ventures,
Princeton University, and other great investors.

We're currently looking to fill various engineering roles as well as product
management roles. Here are a few to list:

Deep Learning Platform Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/7caacdd6-9988-4646-bf04-924f4...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/7caacdd6-9988-4646-bf04-924f4b758887)
Full-Stack Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/e7da4eb7-247c-495d-a320-06565...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/e7da4eb7-247c-495d-a320-065655471e36)
Platform Software Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/84170ca4-40a6-49f7-ae60-a6721...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/84170ca4-40a6-49f7-ae60-a672107e1ff9)
Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/baa387e5-c336-4f80-9183-63231...](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/baa387e5-c336-4f80-9183-63231f2a81b0)

For all of our positions:
[https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/](https://jobs.lever.co/aquabyte/)

Tech stack: Python, Go, React, PostgreSQL, Redshift, Docker, AWS

Looking forward to hearing from you!

[https://www.aquabyte.ai](https://www.aquabyte.ai)

------
booi
Sharespace

We are a small team of engineers and operators changing how cities and
homeowners think about building usage. We help build cities that are more
efficient and neighborhoods that are more connected. Our engineering team
builds simple and intuitive products that delight users.

All positions are full-time and based in San Francisco.

Software Engineer - Frontend UI/UX

As a frontend UI/UX engineer in a small team, you’ll work with people across
the company from design to backend engineering to prototype, build and
optimize our mobile responsive web product. As an early engineer, you’ll have
the opportunity to own and define the product and our interactions with
customers.

You should be a motivated and resourceful engineer comfortable working with a
modern toolchain like Javascript/Typescript, React, Webpack, NPM/Yarn and
SASS. Your focus will be on building functional and beautiful components with
an eye for simplicity and design.

Contributions:

\- Collaborate with our Design, Product and Engineering teams to define our
product

\- Build beautiful cross-platform web experiences that touch our users

\- Develop user-facing experiences with React, Redux and Sagas

\- Optimize user signup and on-boarding flows

Skills and Experience:

\- Solid engineering experience working with modern and mobile browsers

\- Strong UI/UX and design sense

\- Solid experience with Javascript/Typescript/ES6 and working with the DOM

\- Familiarity with modern web standards: HTML, CSS/SCSS/LESS

\- An analytical and testing-centric discipline

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo | Remote Senior Mobile Application Developer | Paoli PA | REMOTE,
VISA

DuckDuckGo | Remote Senior Product Designer | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

DuckDuckGo | Senior People Operations Manager | Paoli PA | REMOTE, VISA

We're looking for candidates that are excited to join us in raising the
standard of trust online.

More info: [https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/)

------
superfutura
Heartbeat ([https://heartbeathealth.com](https://heartbeathealth.com)) | New
York, NY | Product, Software Engineer, Cardiologists (FT/PT) | Full-time |
Onsite

We believe in redesigning the field of cardiology to be more inclusive and
improve quality of life at any age. Our practices focus on early diagnosis and
management that empowers people to feel better, live healthier, understand
their heart, and most importantly — have access to a trusted clinical team
anywhere. We are a multidisciplinary team of doctors, educators, engineers,
and researchers making prevention as simple as getting your heart checked.

The first step to protecting your heart is to understand it inside and out. We
offer a suite of comprehensive tests and services for your heart that you can
book now — no referral needed. Our clinical team follows data-driven methods,
uses the latest diagnostic techniques, and is committed to communicating with
you on an ongoing and personal level. Pricing is competitive and transparent
to make preventive care accessible.

Ping n@heartbeathealth.com

------
correlator
Duco | San Francisco | Full-stack engineer |
[https://www.ducoexperts.com/careers](https://www.ducoexperts.com/careers)

Duco was founded by the former Chief of Staff to Middle East Policy in the
Pentagon to streamline workflows between enterprises and the world's leading
experts. These experts include former high-ranking White House and military
officials, C-suite executives, innovators, and other global thought leaders
that you won't find anywhere else. Revenue is growing at 8x YOY and we are
finalizing a round of funding as we type.

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer: [https://s3.amazonaws.com/duco/public_downloads/Duco_Senior_F...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/duco/public_downloads/Duco_Senior_Full_Stack_Engineer.pdf)

* Senior Front-End Engineer: [https://s3.amazonaws.com/duco/public_downloads/Duco_Senior_F...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/duco/public_downloads/Duco_Senior_Front_End_Engineer.pdf)

------
i_s
Xledger | Colorado Springs, CO | ONSITE | Permanent | Frontend Engineer
(75-110k salary), UI/UX Designer

Xledger is a finance, project, and business information system that gives
customers tighter control of their businesses.

We are expanding our team in Colorado Springs, which focuses on the UI and
development tools. We are looking for frontend engineers (Mid - Sr. positions
available) and a UI / UX designer to help us create best-in-class
functionality for our customers.

You:

\- Have experience working on the front-end of at least one production web
application

\- Have the ability to pick things up quickly

\- Have high standards, and can focus and get things done

\- Have experience with a functional programming language, such as
ClojureScript, Elixir, F#, etc

We:

\- Prefer having a lightweight process with few meetings

\- Strive towards solutions that are simple, yet leveraged and performant

\- Offer relocation assistance

Nice to have:

\- Frontend experience with ClojureScript (re-frame)

\- Experience with productive web frameworks like Phoenix

Our hiring process consists of phone interviews and sample work submissions
(and/or open-source work review).

Contact techjob.xledger@gmail.com with resume, and if available, links to some
of your work (e.g., Github profile). Note: No remote position or visa
sponsorship available.

------
matthewmacleod
Altmetric | Web and UI developers | London, UK | Onsite or remote | Full time

Thousands of conversations about scholarly content and scientific research
happen online every day. Altmetric tracks a range of sources to capture and
collate this activity, helping authors, publishers, editors, funders and
researchers monitor and report on the attention surrounding the research they
care about.

As part of our development team, you’ll develop software that processes
millions of mentions and serves over a billion API requests every month.

We're currently looking for a mid- to senior-level Ruby developer, and a
front-end, UI-focused developer.

For more information see [https://www.altmetric.com/jobs/software-
developer/](https://www.altmetric.com/jobs/software-developer/) and
[https://www.altmetric.com/jobs/ui-
developer/](https://www.altmetric.com/jobs/ui-developer/) – and if you've got
any questions you can reach out to me personally by email to
matt@altmetric.com

------
ac2929
TELUS Digital | Full-Stack Developer & Intermediate/Senior API Developer |
Toronto/Vancouver | ONSITE | Full-Time/Contract

Our team at TELUS Digital is spoiled. What you’ll find here is that our vibe
is completely different from what you may see in a traditional office. There
are no cubicles or seating plan, instead, we have teams of people working
side-by-side creating something exceptional for our customers. We use a range
of technologies to get the job done: JavaScript and Babel (ES2015-2017)
coupled with Webpack, React, Redux and other libraries to provide a modern,
easy to use Javascript toolchain and smooth Developer Experience. A central
Design System is used for styling and hosts shared components, while our
RESTful APIs are built with Node.js powering our custom services. Quality is a
primary concern and we test our applications at multiple levels with QA and
Product Owners embedded within teams.

Take a look at our open positions:
[https://labs.telus.com/careers](https://labs.telus.com/careers)

------
harrietCleo
Cleo | Frontend Engineer (Mid & Senior) | London | Full-time | Onsite

Cleo is an AI assistant that helps over 400,000 people in the UK, US and
Canada feel great about their money. We're one of the fastest growing startups
on the planet backed by the founders of Skype, Transferwise and Zoopla.

Who we're looking for:

\- A product-aware frontend engineer to help us on our mission to simplify
finance for a generation: you'll centre users in the way that you think, and
have a passion for great UI and UX.

You will be working on:

\- Iterative feedback-based user experiences.

\- Building and maintaining a high quality component library.

\- Be a critical decision making in the direction of our product and platform.

Why you should join:

\- get to work at one of the fastest growing, venture-backed startups anywhere
in the world. We have gone from 200,000 users in February to over 400,000 in
June.

\- work with one of the smartest, dedicated and passionate teams in Europe.

\- have a genuine impact on the tens of thousands talk to Cleo each day. We
make a positive difference to quality of life.

See this and other roles here:
[https://meetcleo.recruiterbox.com/](https://meetcleo.recruiterbox.com/)

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for front-end, back-end, data scientists and DevOps
Engineers. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript, with frameworks like
Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to integrate new tech and like
to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

See here for more details about current vacancies and to apply directly
online:
[https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/](https://edited.com/jobs/engineering/)

------
mikeverbeck
Tenable Network Security | Senior Full Stack Web Developer | Columbia, MD |
Onsite or Remote | Full Time |
[https://www.tenable.com/](https://www.tenable.com/)

We are looking for a full stack web developer who loves building impressive
web applications. Quality, best practices and "wow factor" are very important
to you. User experience is paramount. You have the ability to identify UX pain
points and resolve them without direction. You like to stay current with
technology and are a self starter.

The team is small so we have high ownership of our software. We are
responsible for the full software development cycle, starting at design and
ending with deployment. It has always been important to us to stay current
with the latest technology and use as needed.

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails, Node, PHP, AWS, React, Docker, MySql, Postgres

[https://careers.tenable.com/jobs/senior-full-stack-web-
devel...](https://careers.tenable.com/jobs/senior-full-stack-web-developer-
remote-united-states)

------
BrunoJo
Pexels | Full-Stack Ruby on Rails Developer | Remote |
[https://www.pexels.com/](https://www.pexels.com/)

Pexels is one of the biggest, most loved and fastest growing free stock photo
sites in the world. We help millions of creators to easily build beautiful
products and designs by connecting them with talented photographers. Photos
from Pexels were used by companies like Forbes, Buzzfeed, Facebook and many
more.

Work on a product that is used by millions of people and have a huge impact on
our company, the product and our users!

# Your Profile

* 3+ years of development experience with Ruby on Rails, SQL, JavaScript, HTML5 and CSS3

* Strong understanding of Rails, best practices and conventions

* You know how to build large-scale Ruby on Rails applications

* Experience with React, MySQL and Elasticsearch are a plus

* Fluent English

# Your Tasks

* Build new features for Pexels and take part in product decisions

* Help to improve our technology stack

* Build a product with an amazing user experience that makes millions of designers, writers and programmers happy

Please get in touch with us through jobs@pexels.com and include your CV,
Github profile and anything else that helps us understand that you are
amazing.

------
kgoodrich
CodeCycle | Full-stack Engineer (Clojure+) | Oakland, CA | Onsite | Full-time
| [https://www.codecycle.com](https://www.codecycle.com)

Shaping buildings at the time of design and construction is a high-leverage
opportunity to address climate change. CodeCycle works with cities throughout
this crucial period to improve the energy efficiency of new and existing
buildings. We are operating in six cities and steadily expanding.

We’re looking for someone who is comfortable designing client-side UIs for a
cloud-based CAD system. Three-dimensional building data is integrated with an
automated analysis of building efficiency regulations. Results of the
automated analysis are delivered to municipal building inspectors on the
CodeCycle iPad app.

Ideally, you are familiar with Clojure & ClojureScript (we use re-frame), or
have experience with a related functional language. We also use: Python and
Objective-C and run on AWS & DynamoDB.

We look forward to hearing from you. Feel free to reach out via email:
kim.goodrich (at) codecycle (dot) com

------
Arcesium
Arcesium | Software Engineer | New York, NY | Onsite | Full-Time | Visa

Arcesium is a post-trade technology and professional services firm. We offer a
new way for hedge fund managers to scale their business while maintaining
control of critical non-investment activities. Arcesium combines a
comprehensive and fully-integrated technology platform with a team of
experienced hedge fund professionals to solve the most complex post-trade
challenges of asset managers. From real-time integration with order management
systems to robust and automated oversight of third-party administrators,
Arcesium offers managers an elegant, unified, and expert solution for their
entire post-trade process.

Arcesium seeks an exceptional Software Engineer to join its technology team.
This developer will be responsible for building next generation technology
used by some of the most sophisticated hedge funds in the world, as well as
architecting solutions to support new technical and business initiatives. They
will be leading high-visibility engineering efforts on our client-facing
product line, extending it with new features and capabilities implemented
using a mix of Java, Kotlin, and Postgres on the backend and ES6/React on the
frontend.

The ideal candidate will have a strong academic background in computer science
and at least 3 years of relevant experience as a software engineer at a top
startup or technology company. This person must possess strong verbal and
written communication skills and the ability to construct rigorous arguments.
Exceptional programming ability and experience in server-side systems,
databases (relational and otherwise), and messaging technology along are a
must. Experience with Java, Kotlin, Postgres, or React as well as a
familiarity with AWS are major bonuses.

To be considered, please send your resume to careers@arcesium.com.

------
Ben-G
PlanGrid (YCW12) | San Francisco | Full-time, On-Site | Visa

We’re building software that is changing the construction process (think
GitHub for construction). Our users love our app because it helps them build
real things more efficiently. By joining our team you can influence product
decisions and work on interesting technical challenges (our client apps work
with GBs of blueprints and metadata). Our engineering teams are small;
whatever team you work on, you'll have a chance to have a big impact.

We’re hiring across all of our engineering teams: Android, Web, iOS, Windows,
Backend (Python).

You can see our job postings and apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-
_Jgq1](https://jobs.lever.co/plangrid?lever-via=SzsN-_Jgq1)

As an example, here's a detailed post about what working on the iOS team looks
like: [https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-
plangr...](https://medium.com/plangrid-technology/working-on-the-plangrid-ios-
team-1d1757c76be9)

------
cspada
Strava [https://strava.com](https://strava.com) | San Francisco, CA & Denver,
CO Overview

Strava is the social network for athletes. We’re a global community of
millions of runners, cyclists and triathletes, united by the camaraderie of
sport. Our website and mobile apps bring athletes together from all walks of
life and inspire them to unlock their potential – both as individuals and as
communities. From Olympians to weekend warriors, we’re out there on the road
and trail, all over the world, day after day.

All openings: [https://grnh.se/mfho641](https://grnh.se/mfho641)

\--

San Francisco, CA | onsite

CFO [https://grnh.se/5de80c591](https://grnh.se/5de80c591)

Senior Copy Writer [https://grnh.se/26e4761c1](https://grnh.se/26e4761c1)

Senior Director of Engineering, Infrastructure
[https://grnh.se/daea0ea11](https://grnh.se/daea0ea11)

Senior Android Engineer [https://grnh.se/8fs2nq6j1](https://grnh.se/8fs2nq6j1)

Senior iOS Engineer [https://grnh.se/2plic4nv1](https://grnh.se/2plic4nv1)

Senior Data Analyst [https://grnh.se/7cb18b1a1](https://grnh.se/7cb18b1a1)

\--

Denver, CO | onsite

Senior Web Engineer [https://grnh.se/8fs2nq6j1](https://grnh.se/8fs2nq6j1)

------
augustflanagan
Babylist | Oakland, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Babylist in an e-commerce platform that focuses on helping new parents and
parents-to-be discover and purchase the gear they will need as they welcome a
new addition to their family. In 2018 approximately $250M worth of baby
products will be purchased through Babylist.

We are also one of the most robust/knowledgeable resources for new parents to
make informed product decisions. Every month over a million new
parents/parents-to-be read our product guides/watch our videos in order to
make informed purchasing decisions.

Our users are incredibly passionate about our products, and we have a lot of
interesting engineering challenges to work on:

    
    
      - Using machine learning to build product recommendation/discovery experiences that are highly personalized.
    
      - Scaling our direct to consumer e-commerce sales to > $20M in sales this year.
    
      - Building a rich realtime database of all baby related products, where they are available for sale, and for how much.
    
      - Building new apps and experiences that make an impact on the lives of our users as they navigate a time of uncertainty and new adventure.
    
    

Babylist is profitable and growing quickly. We're hiring for a number of roles
across the engineering and design teams including:

* Senior iOS Engineer

* Fullstack Engineers

* UX Designer

* Product/Brand Designer

For more information on these positions (as well as other openings) please see
our jobs page - [https://www.babylist.com/jobs](https://www.babylist.com/jobs)

If you have any questions or would like to apply you can contact me directly
august[at]babylist.com

------
arlogb
ACORN Machine | (Senior/Junior) Software Engineer | London, UK | Full-time |
[https://www.acornmachine.io/](https://www.acornmachine.io/)

ACORN Machine is a fast growing fintech startup in London, UK. We're building
a platform to provide better, faster lending to SMEs.

We have a small core product team in London which has built out the first
version of our product. We’re now ready to increase the size of our team,
whilst staying true to focus on delivery and efficiency.

Our current stack consists of Python, Postgres, ElasticSearch, GraphQL, and
React. We deploy on AWS using Docker, and Terraform.

We’re still in early stages of our product development, and have customers and
beta users. Given our current stage, we’re looking for engineers who can be
fairly comfortable across the stack, although we’re certainly also interested
in engineers with a speciality in a given area (backend and/or frontend/React
and/or DevOps and/or UI-UX).

We offer competitive comp with equity, some perks, and are about to move into
new offices in central London.

Get in touch!

------
zunayed
BuzzFeed | Senior or Staff Frontend Engineer | New York City, NY or
Minneapolis, MN | Full-time | Onsite

Hi! I'm the engineering manager for the Tasty team at Buzzfeed (all those
delicious top-down food recipe videos!). I'm looking to hire two
(senior||staff) frontend engineers to help lead and build out new features for
Tasty and new products we have in the pipeline! Our website, IOS and the
Android app gets 6+ millions active users daily, so you'll have a chance to
reach a wide audience. We have a great work/life balance, competitive pay and
excellent benefits. Out stack consists of React, Google Amp, containerized
deployments on Amazon and sentry + Datadog for monitoring. We are open to
people from any frontend background! I would love to bring a Vue.js +
Typescript project to BuzzFeed :)

Reach out at zunayed.ali+hn@ buzzfeed dot com if you have any questions and
apply via
[https://www.buzzfeed.com/about/jobs?gh_jid=1260330](https://www.buzzfeed.com/about/jobs?gh_jid=1260330)

------
pollett
DataCamp | Data Engineer, Full Stack Software Engineer (Rails & Vue.js) |
London, Leuven (Belgium) | Full-time, onsite | Visa assistance available |
Stock options available

DataCamp is building the future of data science education. Our students get
real hands-on experience by completing self-paced, interactive data science
courses from the best instructors in the world, right in the browser. In fact,
millions of students around the world have completed over 90 million DataCamp
exercises to date.

[https://www.datacamp.com](https://www.datacamp.com) looking for all levels of
engineer to work across the business in node/rails/python/scala, data roles
including spark/airflow/redshift

Small squad model, rapidly growing company currently around 80 people, great
time to make a difference and be part of the company's future, big conference
budget, frequent company travel to work with your team

Apply at: [https://grnh.se/7e1e79de1](https://grnh.se/7e1e79de1)

------
antonber
#ME - Durham, North Carolina | Mobile Developer | ONSITE | Full-time |
Relocation to Durham | jobs@high.rs | #ME connects people in mobile chat &
game rooms

#ME is the leading avatar-based social app on iOS. We're backed by YC and the
founders of Candy Crush. Every day, over 100,000 people use our application to
make friends, keep in touch, decorate avatars and rooms, and chat. We're
building a new application that builds upon our deep knowledge of avatars and
games.

As Mobile Developer, you'll work closely with our CTO and Lead Mobile Engineer
to build our new application. Our CTO built Highrise (www.joinhighrise.com)
from the ground up, and our Lead Mobile Developer was VP Eng at Ticketmaster
Mobile, where he built dozens of mobile apps. You'll work with them to develop
a unique 3-layered mobile infrastructure - C++ business logic layer, Cocos2dX
game engine layer, and native (Obj-C/Swift and Java/Kotlin) UI layer. The
objective is to combine gaming and social tech to build a new kind of social
platform on mobile.

To apply, email jobs@high.rs.

------
hillaryc
University of Chicago | Chicago, IL | Software Engineers |
[https://cdis.uchicago.edu](https://cdis.uchicago.edu) | ONSITE, VISA

We're hiring a new team of engineers and scientists to build out large-scale
software platforms from the ground up. Our data commons offer petabytes of
biomedical research data to the scientific research community across the
world, driving research advancements in cancer, brain health, pediatric birth
defects, AIDS, and others.

We are looking for intellectually curious engineers with solid programming
skills, some experience with software design, and a willingness to navigate
tough and ambiguous technical challenges. Experience with databases preferred.
If considered, we will ask you to participate in coding and design exercises
during your interviews.

Tech we use: ubuntu, kubernetes, docker, Go, python, flask, graphql,
elasticsearch, microservices, pytest, oauth2, jwt, openstack, kafka.

Software Engineer in Test: [https://bit.ly/2AB6i4P](https://bit.ly/2AB6i4P)

------
harrietCleo
Cleo | Data Scientist | London | Full-time | On-site

Cleo is an AI assistant that helps over 400,000 people in the UK and US feel
great about their money.

You’ll contribute to a team of 3 Data Scientists, backed by some incredible
engineers and reporting directly to the CEO. This super exciting position will
be essential in the expansion of both product and business.

What you’ll be working on:

\- Forming a deep understanding of our customers, their financial behavior and
usage of the product in order to drive product development.

\- Building classifiers that will go into production to solve a wide range of
problems.

\- Understanding our product metrics in depth.

Why you should join:

\- Get to work at one of the fastest growing, venture-backed startups anywhere
in the world. We have gone from 200,000 users in February to over 400,000 by
June.

\- Work with one of the smartest, dedicated and passionate teams in Europe.

\- Have a genuine impact on people's lives. Hundreds of thousands of people
chat to Cleo every week! We make a positive difference to quality of life.

See this and other roles here:
[https://meetcleo.recruiterbox.com/](https://meetcleo.recruiterbox.com/)

------
ndaugherty18
Alice | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time |
[https://www.helloalice.com](https://www.helloalice.com)

Alice is growing a diverse team, and we’re looking for a Senior Software
Engineer to help us fulfill our mission of connecting all entrepreneurs to the
resources they need to grow and scale their businesses. We’re leading a
movement to connect every founder, regardless of geography, capitalization,
prior experience or cultural constraints, to the experts, tools, knowledge and
communities that will propel their companies forward.

Technology is key to scaling our mission, and we’re growing our product team
to build new features, improve our AI, and better serve entrepreneurs from
around the world. We believe in working fast, but smart, and work toward
measurable results.

Job listing is here: [https://angel.co/alice-inc/jobs/398225-senior-software-
engin...](https://angel.co/alice-inc/jobs/398225-senior-software-engineer)

Send resumes to engjobs@helloalice.com

------
elementsNL
ELEMENTS INTERACTIVE | Python/Django developer (medior to senior level
positions) | Barcelona, Spain | Full-time, ONSITE, VISA (for highly
experienced candidates with uni degree)

Elements Interactive - we're a digital agency building web and mobile
applications for a wide range of clients with HQ in the Netherlands. We have
an international team of over 60 professionals (12 in Barcelona office), all
passionate about technology, learning and sharing our knowledge. Currently
looking to expand our team in BCN. Check our current tech stack here
[https://stackshare.io/elements-
interactive#technology](https://stackshare.io/elements-interactive#technology)

More info about us & our projects
[https://www.elements.nl](https://www.elements.nl)

APPLY HERE (position + benefits info)
[https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/jobs/352241](https://elementsinteractive.workable.com/jobs/352241)

------
HannaTalend
Talend | Site Reliability Engineer | Bonn, Germany | On-site | Full-Time

Talend, a leader in cloud integration, liberates data from legacy
infrastructure to put more data to work for your business. Talend Cloud offers
a single platform for data integration across cloud and on-premises
environments. Talend allows you to cost-effectively meet the demands of ever-
increasing data volumes and users.

Talend is looking for a Site Reliability Engineer to join our growing team in
our brand new Bonn Office. In this role, you’ll be responsible for the
security, stability, and scalability of our Talend Cloud service. You’ll get
to work hands-on with plenty of exciting technology and scale challenges as we
grow to support millions of transactions across hundreds of servers in our
Talend Cloud environment.

Detailed job description can be found here:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oB1e6fwG&s=HackerNews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oB1e6fwG&s=HackerNews)

Contact me if you have any questions :)

------
bobbykrk
Ideamotive | React.js Developer | Warsaw | Onsite

Ideamotive - a dev shop specializing business process automation for startups
and growing companies is looking for a React Developer. We are located in
Warsaw, Zoliborz at a start-up accelerator mansion called ReactorWarsaw.

Our stack consists of Ruby on Rails and/or Node on backend and React on a
frontend, usually Postgres as a main database and Redis + Sidekiq for queues.

You, as a candidate, should be a computer science graduate (or has equivalent
knowledge) with a solid background in front-end and previous experience in
React or similar framework. We also expect you to have understanding of a
current trends and state-of-the-art solutions.

Our original job offer (in polish): [https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-
react-dev/](https://ideamotive.co/careers/frontend-react-dev/)

Apply at: [https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-
developer](https://ideamotive.recruitee.com/o/regular-react-developer)

------
tim--
Vonex | Communications Company | vonex.com.au | Melbourne, Australia | Full-
time | ONSITE | [https://www.vonex.com.au](https://www.vonex.com.au)

Founded in 2009, Vonex has started on the path to progressing our company’s
goals. We have spent the last nine years growing our organisation from our
humble beginnings. We work with a diverse list of customers both Australia and
globally to allow them to communicate effectively.

We run our own hardware, and our own voice networks (AS131252 and AS58644) in
multiple datacentres around the world.

A significant example of this drive is our development of Oper8tor, a multi-
platform real-time voice, messaging and social media app that allows to
connect with all user’s social media connections, followers and contacts
across different social media platforms.

Stack: Java, C++, Rust, Swift/Objective-C, Javascript, Node, PHP

Email me: timg <at> domain

[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/vonex-
ltd](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/vonex-ltd)

------
ReSci1
ReSci (retentionscience.com) | Santa Monica, CA | Senior Rails Engineers |
Full-time | Onsite | Visa |

ReSci's mission is to make artificial intelligence accessible and usable for
brands. We are a marketing automation platform powered by AI, that predicts
customer behavior and helps create one-to-one interactions with customers via
email, mobile, and web.

ReSci personalizes AI-driven lifecycle marketing campaigns for the world's
most innovative brands including: Target, Dollar Shave Club, Unilever,
Sugarfina, Olay, Violet Grey, and more.

We are looking for senior rails engineers to help scale our backend to the
next level. You’ll be working on our product engineering team - building
robust applications to help power our AI marketing platform. You'll get to
work across multiple microservices with RoR, Docker, serverless AWS
technologies/frameworks, across our distributed systems.

We are backed by the largest VC in Los Angeles, Upfront Ventures.

I'm Matt, the head of recruiting and looking forward to hearing from you. Get
in touch at Matt@retentionscience.com

------
typpo
Software Engineer | Zenysis (YC W16) | SF, NYC | Onsite, Fulltime

Zenysis is building a data analysis product for governments of developing
countries. Our current projects are embedded in health systems that provide
services for over 100 million people. In the past year, we've helped
governments fight epidemic outbreaks, respond to natural disasters, and
allocate hundreds of millions of dollars in healthcare spending.

We have a lot on our plate. We're building early warning systems for disease
outbreaks, automatically detecting low-quality data, and developing other ways
to identify & visualize the most effective health interventions across entire
countries. The work we do is not always easy, but it's very rewarding.

We're looking for other mission-focused engineers who care about seeing their
impact in the world and are comfortable building complex, mission-critical
systems.

Apply here:
[http://www.zenysis.com/careers.html](http://www.zenysis.com/careers.html) or
email ian@zenysis.com with questions!

------
Old_Thrashbarg
UpCodes | San Francisco, CA and distributed | Software Engineers | Full-time |
upcodes.ai

Construction productivity has decreased over the last 50 years. According to
The Economist, one of the largest contributing factors is construction
regulations.

Every component of our cities and communities are thoroughly regulated by
construction codes. We help industry professionals navigate these regulations
and understand what laws are applicable to their projects. We bring sanity to
the complex ecosystem of construction compliance.

With UpCodes AI, we are able to validate 3D building models automatically and
in real time (similar to a linter or a compiler highlighting errors as you
type.) We've launched the beta in mid 2018 and have already caught thousands
of violations on user projects.

We’re looking for software engineers who have experience with compiled
languages and knowledge of or ability to learn some 3D / geometry algorithms.

Check out more here: [https://up.codes/careers](https://up.codes/careers)

------
azinman2
Apple | Prototype Engineer | Bay Area | Full-time | Onsite

The Technology Development Group is working on exciting new technologies and
user experiences. We're looking for an experienced and driven software
prototyper specializing in iOS development. As a member of our Experience
Prototyping team, you will have a unique and rewarding opportunity work at the
intersection of design and technology, to shape upcoming products that will
delight and inspire millions of Apple’s customers every day.

You will work closely with engineers and designers to create ground breaking
technologies and systems. You will rapidly prototypes new customer experiences
involving 3D graphics, networking, machine learning and user interactions.

This is a really awesome opportunity to join a high impact early stage
technology team.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#&ss=113134458&t=0&so=&lo=0...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#&ss=113134458&t=0&so=&lo=0*USA&pN=0&openJobId=113134458)

------
shamidzade
Software Developer Position at Hala Systems (REMOTE, US-Based)

We are looking for a solid software engineer with experience developing single
page, serverless web apps using Node. Our existing systems and current
development uses AWS, so while not required, AWS experience is a big plus.
This is a full-time remote position, with some limited travel. The candidate
is expected to have previous remote experience or feel confident in their
ability to supply the appropriate work environment, including a sufficient
internet connection, appropriate workspace, and other typical remote/home
office needs. We expect availability during most of the typical work day in US
time zones. This is a contract-to-hire position. The start date is ASAP.

Hala is a social enterprise working to transform the nature of protection and
accountability in the world’s toughest places by democratiz- ing advanced
defense, sensing, and artificial intelligence technology. Hala is currently
saving lives, reducing trauma, and improving

resilience for millions of people. We are a team of 21 working together around
the world to solve hard problems. Founded by a rocket scientist, an ex-
diplomat, and an expert in using technology for good, we hail from leading
educational, research, and business institutions (including Stanford, MIT,
Wharton, Cambridge, UCL, Imperial, LBS, MIT-Lincoln Laboratory, Johns Hopkins
Applied Physics Lab, Deloitte, Booz, and the World Bank) and are united by a
mission to create a sustainable business that provides massive social impact.

We are looking for a solid software engineer with experience developing single
page, serverless web apps using Node. Our existing sys- tems and current
development uses AWS, so while not required, AWS experience is a big plus.
This is a full-time remote position, with

some limited travel. The candidate is expected to have previous remote
experience or feel confident in their ability to supply the appro- priate work
environment, including a sufficient internet connection, appropriate
workspace, and other typical remote/home office needs.

We expect availability during most of the typical work day in US time zones.
This is a contract-to-hire position. The start date is ASAP.

More info:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/18Rqfq7kzmxPfFcFNo8VOuOAKFS5...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/18Rqfq7kzmxPfFcFNo8VOuOAKFS5xpzoy/view)

------
janlin1999
DocSpot | Health Content Researcher (non-technical role at a small tech
company) | Santa Clara, CA | ONSITE |
[http://www.docspot.com](http://www.docspot.com)

DocSpot helps people find doctors, and we're looking for a health content
researcher to help organize our knowledge and help specify new features. This
role is a generalist role that mixes in translation of medical terminology,
QA, some product management, and maybe some content marketing.

We do not require a college degree and we also do not require previous
professional experience. For more information, including how to apply, please
see:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1V9bb8J81xtxa76lvpZ21xhR8...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1V9bb8J81xtxa76lvpZ21xhR8usASaDeCSuiEr3At04Q/edit)

Once candidates have submitted a complete application, we typically let them
know within one week whether we would like to meet in person. There should be
at most two rounds of interviews.

------
gusmd
ESI Group | Software Development Engineer | San Diego, CA | Full-Time, Onsite

ESI Group is a leading innovator in Virtual Prototyping software and services.
ESI allows its clients to bring their products to life; ensuring reliable
performance, serviceability and maintainability.

ESI US R&D, Inc., is currently seeking a Software Development Engineer at our
San Diego, CA offices. Just a mile from the Pacific Ocean, we are a small team
focused on developing and maintaining desktop software applications in the
field of vibro-acoustics simulation. Our clients include NASA, Boeing, Airbus,
GM and Ford.

We are looking for people with a Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science or
Engineering or Mathematics. We use C++, Python, and Qt for our desktop
applications, so experience with those is required. Also desirable is
experience with numerical methods, OpenGL or other 3D APIs, HPC tools, and
APIs such as MPI and Linux development.

Feel free to reach Tracy at ext-tracy.sidall@esi-group.com with any questions
related to the job and company. Don't forget to mention HN in the e-mail!

------
kraken-ugo
Kraken Bitcoin Exchange | Trading Engine Developer, other vacancies | Full
Time | Remote | [https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken) /
www.kraken.com Kraken was founded in 2011, being pioneer in the cryptomarket.
The company grew 5-fold in 2018 and is rapid expansion of it's development
teams.

At Kraken we have a remote global team, allowing our employees to have more
freedom in choosing how to organize their routine and balance work and
personal life.

We're looking for professionals with all sorts of skillsets: frontend
(php/js/react/redux), crypto/payment (node.js, bitcoind, litecoind, etc.),
devops (php/python/c++/go, infiniband, hpfs), mobile dev (react native),
between others.

Feel free to send me an email at ugo@kraken.com if you wish to talk about one
of the vacancies or apply directly via our Lever website -
[https://jobs.lever.co/kraken](https://jobs.lever.co/kraken)

------
jpcody
Fullstack Engineer (Mid-to-Senior Level) - Rails, JavaScript

Beterra Health | Newnan, GA | Onsite 2x per week | Full-time |
[https://beterra.com](https://beterra.com)

Beterra is looking for an engineer in a very early-stage (4 folks) team to
make a big impact in the hospital patient safety space. You'll work closely
with a talented and friendly team of subject matter experts to legitimately
make a difference in outcomes at hospitals across the world.

We're moving from a single product focused on survey data intake and analytics
to an additional product based on workflow-driven improvement. Over 150
hospitals already use our analytics, and we're getting great signals about our
next product. Our entire application is built in Rails, and our analytics
visualization is built in Ember. You'll have a lot of impact over our next
technical decisions and get to make a huge impact on the future of the
product.

Reach out to me directly at jcody@beterra.com with what interests you about
the opportunity for more information.

------
laurenwrightACG
A Cloud Guru | Austin, Melbourne | Full-time | Onsite

Join A Cloud Guru and help teach the world to cloud. We look for humble people
that are really good at what they do. We give them the space to do things
differently than the way they've always been done.

Check out our careers site:
[https://acloud.guru/careers](https://acloud.guru/careers)

------
nicnovak
Magic | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Full-stack | Engineering

Magic ([http://getmagic.com/](http://getmagic.com/)) is a Y Combinator-backed
software company in San Francisco, CA that is building a hyper-intelligent,
ubiquitous assistant available over SMS, email, chat apps, and other digital
channels.

Magic was founded in 2015 by a team of software engineers with one simple
premise: create a natural language interface to the complexity of the world,
delivered by a combination of software, artificial intelligence and human
expertise. We are hardcore developers at heart, we are highly iterative, and
we are relentless. We are minimal and focused on writing code that really
matters. We don't stop until we are done.

Our primary technologies right now are Node.js, Meteor, MongoDB, PostgreSQL,
AWS, Docker, Ansible. Experience with these are very nice but not required. We
believe in using the right tool for the job.

We are currently hiring for senior, mid-level, and junior engineering
positions. This is a full-stack, generalist role for which you will be given a
high degree of autonomy and will be expected to deploy impactful code to
production in your first week. We're less concerned with your resume and more
concerned with your ability to get real stuff done.

Come build the future of human-computer interaction with us.

Bonus points if you've got...

\- Experience working with Node.js, Meteor, modern web application frameworks
\- Experience with devops, the AWS suite, Docker, Ansible, Jenkins \-
Experience within early-stage startups or human operations companies

Apply here:
[https://getmagic.com/engineering/apply/hn](https://getmagic.com/engineering/apply/hn)

------
booi
Sharespace ([https://joinsharespace.com](https://joinsharespace.com)) | San
Francisco | ONSITE

[https://www.joinsharespace.com/careers](https://www.joinsharespace.com/careers)

We are a small team of engineers and operators changing how cities and
homeowners think about building usage. We help build cities that are more
efficient and neighborhoods that are more connected. Our engineering team
builds simple and intuitive products that delight users.

Software Engineer - Frontend UI/UX

As a frontend UI/UX engineer in a small team, you’ll work with people across
the company from design to backend engineering to prototype, build and
optimize our mobile responsive web product. As an early engineer, you’ll have
the opportunity to own and define the product and our interactions with
customers.

You should be a motivated and resourceful engineer comfortable working with a
modern toolchain like Javascript/Typescript, React, Webpack, NPM/Yarn and
SASS. Your focus will be on building functional and beautiful components with
an eye for simplicity and design.

Contributions:

\- Collaborate with our Design, Product and Engineering teams to define our
product

\- Build beautiful cross-platform web experiences that touch our users

\- Develop user-facing experiences with React, Redux and Sagas

\- Optimize user signup and on-boarding flows

Skills and Experience:

\- Solid engineering experience working with modern and mobile browsers

\- Strong UI/UX and design sense

\- Solid experience with Javascript/Typescript/ES6 and working with the DOM

------
sidcool
ThoughtWorks Technologies | India- Pune, Bangalore, Hyderabad, Chennai

We are passionate technologists who believe in the power of software and
technology as tools for social change. We contribute to a multitude of open
source projects. Primarily we are a Technology Consultancy Company. We look
for zealous Technologists who are keen to learn on job. We value Object
Oriented and Functional Skills. DevOps and Agile are a normal way of working
here

Skillsets/Platforms/etc.: C#, Java, Ruby, Scala, AWS/GCP/Azure, Python,
Node.js, React, Angular.

Requirement: 4+ years of programming experience.

Interview process: Phone interview, Take-home coding assignment, Pair
programming interview, Technical Interview(s), Logic and aptitude tests,
Cultural Interview.

More about ThoughtWorks:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBqquBtwaNM)

[https://www.thoughtworks.com](https://www.thoughtworks.com)

Contact: siddhark[at]thoughtworks.com

Please send email with 'Hacker News' in subject line.

------
mglidden11
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) | Boston, MA |
Full time | Onsite Do you want to help build the factory of the future and
realize the next industrial revolution? Tulip is transforming manufacturing
processes by bringing the latest technological advances from the lab to the
back office to the shop floor. Whereas most factories are still using state of
the art technology from the mid 19th century, we come from the future to bring
them a rich, realtime web app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth
analytics, and more. We're a small team, but we have multiple Fortune 500
customers and are enabling production lines building things you interact with
everyday. We're in a strong growth mode! We closed a $13M Series A last year
([http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN](http://tcrn.ch/2qYvsoN)), we are bringing on new
customers, scaling up our existing customers' deployments, and, most
relevantly, hiring across the team! We'd love to talk to anyone interested,
but in particular we are looking to bring folks on in:

\- Web Development: React+Redux frontend, NodeJS+Mongo+Postgres+Redis backend,
syncing data with Meteor, delivering useful, real-time experiences in the
browser and on Electron

\- Data & Pipeline Engineering: architecting & implementing a data pipeline to
power our next generation of process & sensor analytics

\- SRE/DevOps: Kubernetes-admin, scalable monitoring across the firewall,
hybrid cloud/on-prem deployment

\- IoT/Embedded Software: delivering a reliable, extensible HW platform across
arm and x86, all manner of bus/IO tech

Apply at [https://tulip.co/careers](https://tulip.co/careers) or email us at
jobs@tulip.co

------
adenta
Handshake | Machine Learning Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, Android
Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Handshake (joinhandshake.com/careers) is the leading platform helping close
the opportunity gap for recent college graduates. In the past you needed to
live close to a big economic hub, or have well connected parents to land a
good job after graduating from college. We are changing that to make
employment more democratic. Super great culture, everyone here is mission
driven, and passionate about making life easier for those in, and graduating
from college.

We are really passionate about making sure our stack is mature and battle-
tested to best serve the nine million students on Handshake. Our back end is
Rails and Postgres, where on the front end you will find React and TypeScript.
Some Elasticsearch thrown in there. We also use Spark & Databricks for data
stuff. Happy to provide more info/context!

We have lots of open positions right now. Drop me a note (email in profile) or
apply online if anything sounds exciting!

------
mihaitodor
Nitro | Software Development Engineer | Dublin, Ireland | Onsite Full-Time |
[https://www.gonitro.com](https://www.gonitro.com)

We're looking to hire several Software Engineers with modern C++ skills (C++14
and C++17) to help us evolve our PDF software and services and to assist in
the creation of new and exciting products. Writing high quality well tested
code is essential for this role. Additionally, we expect a lot of attention to
detail and keen interest in refactoring legacy code. Other relevant
technologies and tools include: MFC, BCG, Win32 and Win64 APIs, ActiveX/COM
component, CMake, Visual Studio, Git, Jenkins and Windows apps development.

A full description of the role can be found here:
[https://www.gonitro.com/about/careers/1189250](https://www.gonitro.com/about/careers/1189250)

We cover expenses if relocation is needed, but we don't sponsor visas.

Please reach out to me on mihai.todor@gonitro.com if you are interested.

------
rahimnathwani
Oakam | London, UK | Full-time | Data Scientists, Software Engineers, Mobile
Developers, Senior UX Designer |
[https://www.oakam.com/](https://www.oakam.com/)

At Oakam, we are disrupting access to credit in underserved communities
through a mobile-first approach. Using a unique combination of traditional and
alternative data, behavioural science and psychometric tests, we have built
proprietary machine learning models for underwriting. We give people a choice
to access fairer credit, and help our customers rebuild their credit history
and adopt better financial habits. Our model has been proven with £350 million
in small loans to date. We are on a steep growth trajectory.

We are looking to hire for:

Data Scientists [[https://www.oakam.com/en/company/careers/data-
scientist](https://www.oakam.com/en/company/careers/data-scientist)]

Senior UX [[https://www.oakam.com/en/company/careers/senior-ux-
designer-...](https://www.oakam.com/en/company/careers/senior-ux-designer-
product-designer)]

Mobile developers [[https://www.oakam.com/en/company/careers/mobile-
developer](https://www.oakam.com/en/company/careers/mobile-developer)]

Software Engineers [[https://www.oakam.com/en/company/careers/software-
engineer](https://www.oakam.com/en/company/careers/software-engineer)]

For more info, email me rahim.nathwani [AT] oakam.com or, if you're ready to
apply email wearehiring [AT] oakam.com, mentioning HN in the subject line.

------
lukevers
MM.LaFleur | Mid-level Software Engineer (100-130k) | New York | FULL-TIME |
[https://mmlafleur.com](https://mmlafleur.com)

I’m looking for someone to join my team building our API.

MM.LaFleur is a fast-growing professional womenswear company based in New York
City. We aim to be the go-to wardrobe solution for women of purpose by taking
the work out of dressing for work.

You will:

    
    
        - Help build an API to power our internal and external tools
        - Work closely with a team of engineers and product managers
        - Write and review code using coding standards and best practices
        - Write unit/integration tests, and document your work
    

What you need: experience with PHP, GIT, an understanding of relational
databases, and strong English comprehension/communication skills.

Nice to have: Magento and/or e-commerce experience.

The interview process contains a phone screen, technical interviews, and in
house interviews with different team members.

No recruiters. Send an email to luke.evers@mmlafleur.com with a resume if
you’re interested.

------
hudbuddy
Lightstream | Senior Systems Engineer | Chicago, IL | Onsite, Remote, Full-
Time,
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/golightstreamcom/vie...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/golightstreamcom/view/P_AAAAAAEAAADIQes4LZTuhf)

Lightstream is a simple, powerful, and collaborative live video production
suite in your browser.

\---

A systems engineer at Lightstream should have...

* Deep knowledge and comfortable with RAII-style programming with C++11 features.

* Strong understanding of network communication via TCP and UDP and the ability to optimize for low latency.

* Extensive knowledge of graphical tools and pipelines on Linux (FFMPEG or similar).

\---

We get really excited about a candidate with...

* Production experience with SIMD-based optimizations.

* GPU-based compositing experience and experience with shader-based transforms.

* Video transport and container experience.

* Experience dealing with distributed systems concerns like CAP/linearizability, eventual consistency & quorums.

[https://www.golightstream.com](https://www.golightstream.com) |
jobs@golightstream.com

------
wozmirek
Magine TV | Berlin | Onsite, Full-time |
[https://de.magine.com/](https://de.magine.com/)

Magine TV is a cloud-based service for watching live TV. We are re-imagining
TV from the customer point of view. We want more and more viewers to find the
TV they love, and be able to consume it how, where and when they want. We have
brought the digital world together with the broadcast world in order to
deliver TV in the best way possible, bringing together all of today’s
possibilities.

Looking for a Product & Data Analyst

What we'd need from you:

\- 2+ years relevant work experience in Digital Analytics using the mentioned
tools and technologies

\- Preferably in a B2C subscription business or in the video, music or
entertainment industry

\- You know SQL well

\- Understanding of web and mobile development technologies for both front-end
and back-end, especially a strong understanding of JavaScript, HTML, CSS

\- Python / Jupyter Notebook is a big plus

\- fluent English, written and verbal

\- German is a plus but not mandatory

What we've got in store:

\- nice, quiet office in the centre of Berlin (near Alexanderplatz)

\- work with a considerable amount of data

\- structured way of how we work, building a documentation culture here

Ping me at mirek.wozniak (at) magine.com (I'm the product manager here) or
apply directly using the link below.

More info and how to apply:
[https://magine.teamtailor.com/jobs/111689-product-data-
analy...](https://magine.teamtailor.com/jobs/111689-product-data-analyst)

------
deepinthesea
Yorze | SE Asia | Contract/Full-time | Remote | $70k-$120k |
[https://yorze.com](https://yorze.com) |

Yorze is planning to change how we think about personal information
management. We're a startup based out of the UK and SE Asia.

We just closed a substantial seeding funding round and we are now looking to
grow our team. At this point, we are looking for great senior Back End
services developers to work directly with the development team in Vietnam. You
can help us decide the BE tech stack. In terms of skills we are looking for:

\- experience with multiple languages and environments, and just making things
work and stay working

\- experience writing secure web based APIs and SDKs

\- a good understanding of distributed systems, how they work and how they
fail

\- natural ability to write clean simple code

\- happy working remotely, sometimes pairing and sometimes working alone

\- knowledge of how to implement automated tests at all levels

\- strong ability to collaborate, communicate and write down what you intend
to do and then implement it

Email us at hnjobs@yorzegroup (dot) com to apply and we'll reply promptly.

------
ScottBurson
Fortify (a division of Micro Focus) | Static analysis expert | Sunnyvale, CA |
ONSITE | Full time

Fortify SCA is the industry-leading static analyzer for application security.
Our analyzer scans applications in some two dozen languages, analyzing their
source code, looking for hundreds of different types of vulnerabilities. We
are looking for someone to join our core static analysis team. Our ideal
candidate would have a CS PhD or equivalent experience, with emphasis on
static analysis using abstract interpretation, and would have worked on whole-
program analyzers for dynamic languages such as JavaScript or Python.
(Knowledge of points-to analysis or higher-order flow analysis is especially
desirable.) But such people are quite rare; we would be happy to hear from
anyone with compiler internals experience. Come help us make the world's
software safer by advancing the state of the art in static analysis! Please
contact me (the SCA tech lead) directly: scott.burson@microfocus.com

~~~
vinay_88
I am interested in this opening.

------
dangoldin
TripleLift | VanillaJS, Fullstack, Data, and Exchange Engineers | Full Time |
New York |
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/triplelift](https://boards.greenhouse.io/triplelift)

Yes we're adtech but we're working on improving the industry while tackling
some difficult problems. We're a small team that's responsible for managing
monetization for thousands of publishers and handling billions of requests a
day. Rather than doing standard banner ads we allow publishers to create
unique ad slots that complement their design and not disrupting the user
experience. We're growing quickly and tackling a wide range of problems -
ranging from migrating an information-rich Angular application to React,
making our data pipeline real time, to running the quickest and most efficient
real time bidding auctions.

If interested or just want to learn more please email me at
dgoldin@triplelift.com and I'd be glad to chat more. Please mention HN in the
subject!

------
bbhughes12
DRW | Chicago, IL | Onsite | Full-Time | drw.com

DRW is a diversified, technology-led principal trading firm. We trade our own
capital at our own risk, across a broad range of asset classes, instruments
and strategies, in markets around the world. As the markets have evolved over
the past 25 years, so has DRW – growing to include real estate,
cryptocurrencies, venture capital and several industry acquisitions.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

Senior Software Engineer, Treasury:
[https://grnh.se/yft7ukd41](https://grnh.se/yft7ukd41)

Jr. Software Engineer: [https://grnh.se/928f691f1](https://grnh.se/928f691f1)

Senior Software Engineer, Trading Infrastructure:
[https://grnh.se/84uasxgv1](https://grnh.se/84uasxgv1)

Senior Software Engineer, Cryptocurrency:
[https://grnh.se/744cc3021](https://grnh.se/744cc3021)

Feel free to check out our website to learn more: www.drw.com.

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma ([https://www.figma.com](https://www.figma.com)), a
startup in San Francisco building a browser-based collaborative design tool to
improve the way designers and developers work together. We're a team of ~60
and we're looking for talented engineers
([https://www.figma.com/careers](https://www.figma.com/careers)) who are
interested in tackling hard technical problems with smart people and building
a product that startups will rely on.

If you want to see what we value, you might find these interesting:

\- First principles thinking: [https://blog.figma.com/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b8...](https://blog.figma.com/introducing-vector-
networks-3b877d2b864f)

\- Pushing the web to the limit: [https://blog.figma.com/building-a-
professional-design-tool-o...](https://blog.figma.com/building-a-professional-
design-tool-on-the-web-6332ed4f1fcc)

Upcoming/ongoing projects:

\- Develop a plugin ecosystem from the ground up

\- Build a community of design content and tools from scratch

\- Cross-document shared symbols

\- Multiplayer editing infrastructure (realtime simultaneous editing)

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, WebAssembly, Node, TypeScript, React, WebGL,
Ruby, Sinatra, Rust, Go

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
Sandragiha
Alta Motors | Brisbane, CA near SF| ONSITE | Full-time

We design, build & manufacture our Electric Motorcycles just south of San
Francisco. We even manufacture our proprietary battery packs onsite. We are
growing, building strategic partnerships and succeeding. Check us out at
www.altamotors.co (not .com)

We're Hiring. Please use the appropriate links to apply ...

1) Linux Systems Admin - Software Engineer. To apply go to...
[https://grnh.se/359ea6d31](https://grnh.se/359ea6d31) 2) Systems Modeling
Engineer. To apply ... [https://grnh.se/80f1571e1](https://grnh.se/80f1571e1)
3) Structural Test Engineer. To apply ...
[https://grnh.se/1fdd02b31](https://grnh.se/1fdd02b31)

There is always some exciting news, milestones reached, fast change / fast
growth, always something to learn, and it's never boring. Great perks too ...
employees can to commute on an Alta bike!

------
kgilbert
IDEO Data Science Lead - ONSITE

IDEO is looking for a Data Science Lead to join our Palo Alto office. We’re
looking for a self-starter who can lead creative teams, apply data science in
the real world, and continually learn new things (both technical and non-
technical) independently.

In this role, you will be involved in many parts of the design process and our
business: proposal writing, client relationship development, user research,
concept development, prototyping, project management, and design stewardship.

Data science is a new craft within IDEO and the role will include helping to
scale our data science chops globally. Though we’re only hiring for our Palo
Alto location at this time, we’re looking for colleagues who are excited about
being mobile, and working with our community around the world.

Learn more at [https://www.ideo.com/jobs/data-science/palo-
alto/1004084/dat...](https://www.ideo.com/jobs/data-science/palo-
alto/1004084/data-science-lead)

------
ryandotsmith
Chain | Senior Security Engineer | FULL-TIME | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE,
VISA TRANSFER | [https://chain.com](https://chain.com)

Our mission is to take blockchain technology beyond speculation and nefarious
activities. (<\- not our official tagline ;) We believe that the cryptographic
protocols and the decentralized model of blockchains are revolutionary and we
are figuring out how to connect these breakthroughs to real world
applications. For more info, see our website:
[https://chain.com](https://chain.com) or email me ryan@chain.com

If you are interested in being our first security engineer and building a
security team at the company, please drop me a line! We need help shipping our
SGX based transaction signing service and doing threat modeling on several
public blockchain projects --among other things. Our tech stack is: Go, Rust,
Postgres, AWS

I'm the co-founder and cto of the company and I am personally hiring for this
role.

------
dannykwells
Parker Institute for Cancer Immunotherapy | Staff Engineer, Research Platform
Architecture | San Francisco | www.parkerici.org

The Parker Institute is looking for an exceptional staff engineer to lead the
architecture and implementation of our translational research platform, which
will accelerate our data science efforts and help us turn discoveries in
immunotherapy into cures for cancer.

As a non-profit founded by Sean Parker, our goal is solely to help discover
new cures for patients - the work is meaningful, the people incredible, and
our location in the Presidio beautiful. Come join us:

[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/parkerinstituteforcance...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/parkerinstituteforcancerimmunotherapy/jobs/staff-
software-engineer-research-platform-architecture-
aF3Sh2Jgqr6k9VeMg-44q7?ref=rss&sid=68)

Benefits, salary and vacation are competitive and comparable to for-profit
tech.

Email me (danny@parkerici.org) if you want to chat, or apply at the link
above.

------
sandrobfc
Imaginary Cloud | Engineer Manager | Lisbon, Portugal | Visa | Onsite
[https://https://www.imaginarycloud.com/about](https://https://www.imaginarycloud.com/about)

\---

Imaginary Cloud is a successful and fast-growing company, working to design
and develop cutting-edge web and mobile products.

As an experienced Software Engineer, and hands-on technologist, you will bring
a passion for building software, taking ownership of projects end to end,
managing a broad scope of software challenges, and driving development in an
iterative, agile manner using best practices.

We came up with our own Product Design Process which we apply to our work and
we take the best of traditional engineering and project management practices,
applying them to your product.

\---

To check our Engineer Manager job opening and apply, please check:
[https://www.imaginarycloud.com/positions/engineering-
manager](https://www.imaginarycloud.com/positions/engineering-manager)

------
gambitresearch
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | £40-80k + Bonus

Gambit Research specialises in creating and managing an automated betting
service, via research, statistical analysis and the use of complex algorithms.
We ingest and organise terabytes of market and event data from more than fifty
sources and make the data available to our strategy teams in real time. We
care deeply about speed, accuracy and availability.

Our flagship product, MollyBet.com, presents the odds offered by many of the
world's largest bookmakers and betting exchanges, and enables clients to bet
with multiple operators with a single mouse-click or API request. Molly is
generally regarded as the best product in its class.

We're always looking for clever, pragmatic, and autonomous individuals to join
our team. We have a unique culture, where hierarchy and fancy job titles don't
matter. Instead our team is given the freedom to choose their own tools, work
on projects they actually find interesting, and have totally flexible working
hours. The technologies our team typically works with includes: Linux, Docker,
Kubernetes, Ansible, C, C++, Java, Haskell, Julia, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS,
ReactJS, Django, PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ,
Celery, Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, and GitLab.

We're currently recruiting for:

\- Python developers

\- Erlang developers

\- JavaScript (ReactJS) developers

\- Linux infrastructure engineers / SREs

Visit
[https://www.gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](https://www.gambitresearch.com/jobs.html)
or send your CV over to careers@gambitresearch.com for more information.

------
karenss
Robinhood | Engineering & Non-Engineering Roles | Menlo Park, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | robinhood.com

Robinhood is democratizing access to America’s financial system. Since our
public launch in 2015, we’ve cemented our position as the fastest-growing
brokerage with over two million users and billions of dollars in transaction
volume. Robinhood received recognition with the Apple Design Award, the Google
Material Design Award, and named Fast Company’s 11th Most Innovative Company
in the World.

We’re backed by top-tier investors such as DST Global, NEA, Index Ventures,
Thrive Capital, Ribbit Capital, a16z, and GV, as well as individuals such as
Jared Leto, Ashton Kutcher, John Legend, Snoop Dogg, and Nas.

We're always hiring software engineers for different teams across different
stacks. Our engineers work with cutting-edge technologies like Django, Python,
Go, Kafka, React, Redux. Check out our priority roles below:

 _Backend
Engineer[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/266914](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/266914)

_Web Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/221794)

 _Product
Manager:[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217565](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/217565)

_Software Security Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/917951](https://boards.greenhouse.io/robinhood/jobs/917951)

Interested? Check out the job descriptions and apply directly at
robinhood.com/jobs

------
eyjafjallajokul
Amazon.com | Senior Front-end Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE | Seattle, WA |
[https://www.amazon.com](https://www.amazon.com)

We are looking for a talented Front-end Engineer with a passion for building
intuitive, efficient, and beautiful web interfaces and experiences. You will
work with user experience designers, product/marketing managers, and other
engineers to iterate on new features to improve the user experience. You will
be leading front-end, web development throughout the planning, design and
development lifecycle for many unique and innovative user experience projects.
Come work on our React, Spring MVC, and Cordova codebases to help bring
beautiful experiences across a variety of surfaces (Echo, Website, Samsung/LG
3P Devices).

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/638223/senior-front-end-
engi...](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/638223/senior-front-end-engineer)

------
_pastel
PicnicHealth (YC S14) | Design, Front-End, ML, Full-Stack | SF | ONSITE, FULL-
TIME, VISA |
[https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn](https://team.picnichealth.com/jobs?src=hn)

Picnic’s mission is to structure the world’s medical data to make it useful.
We work directly with patients to collect, digitize, and manage their complete
medical records, giving them with control over their care. Beyond serving
patients directly, we partner with biotech, genomics, and pharma companies who
sponsor PicnicHealth accounts for research volunteers. Through this work we’re
building the data sets that power some of today’s most cutting edge medical
research. Our stack is React/Redux, Node, Python, Keras, PostgreSQL,
Kubernetes.

Our product has literally saved some of our users' lives by unearthing issues
in their medical records. We're growing rapidly — on pace for 20x this year.
Our team is smart, hard-working, and passionate about fixing healthcare.

------
hanspeter
Backend/Fullstack Laravel Developer | Full time | Copenhagen | Onsite
(preferred) or Remote [https://www.worksome.dk/jobs/job-backend-
laravel-2018/](https://www.worksome.dk/jobs/job-backend-laravel-2018/)

Join Worksome [[https://www.worksome.dk/](https://www.worksome.dk/)] - a
rising startup company, where you'll have impact from day one. In Worksome you
will tackle challenging issues of scale, reliability and security while
delivering an enjoyable user experience to our user base. If you love writing
code and like seeing your work being used by lots of real users, then come
talk to us.

We're currently a small team of 4 developers incl. the CTO. One team member
has joined us from US and relocated to our location in Copenhagen, Denmark
with great success.

We expect that you have relevant experience working with backend in webbased
apps. You may be a senior with years of professional work experience or you
may be a junior with a couple of your own cool projects to show off.

We use things like Laravel, Vue.js, GraphQL in a setup with Github and
Forge/Envoyer.

The dev team is going to Laracon EU in Amsterdam this month and similar
conferences or trips will be an ongoing offer for the team members.

Worksome is a platform for highly skilled freelance talents within IT, Digital
marketing, Design, Leadership, Engineering, Management and a long tail of
niche skills in various fields. We’re the new digital hub for professional
freelancers and consultants. We launched 18 months ago and now have 5000+
selected freelance professionals and 2000 companies using the platform. We’re
consistently growing double-digit every month and have recently secured
funding.

Apply by contacting hanspeter@worksome.dk

------
thomas_d
Busuu | Backend engineer | London UK | onsite only We are a language learning
startup with 80M users, leading the way in EdTech innovation. Our mission is
to allow anyone in the world to learn a new language, whether it is for
personal development or to improve their life chances (most of our users are
from developing countries). We do that through a strong focus on user
experience, quality of the educational content, and adaptive learning. We need
talented backend developers to work on APIs, scale our platform, build our
machine learning pipeline. We also work on social network features and
bot/voice platforms. Our stack includes Symfony (PHP7), Node, Docker, AWS.

If you want a fast-paced environment, responsibilities, to work with a fun and
very diverse international team, get in touch with us! We are also hiring for
many other positions, check out our jobs page.

[https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs](https://www.busuu.com/en/jobs)

------
novocaine
Memrise gives people learning superpowers!

We've got:

* An impactful mission - Memrise is an application helping our users achieve confident, real-world language skills & connect with new cultures.

* Exciting technical challenges for you to work on. We build for scalability & high availability; use machine learning powering real-world, user facing features; have big data to process and feed into our adaptive learning algorithms; and smooth, refined user interfaces to build that our users will adore.

* Funding - we just closed our Series B at $15.5M!

* A large user base - we now have about 40M users!

* An awesome team - [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wORv8J1n0y8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wORv8J1n0y8)

We're looking for:

* Mid-level and Senior Backend Software Engineers. We use Python 3.6 / Django / MySQL / Redis / Celery running on Kubernetes / AWS.

* iOS Software Engineer. We use Obj-C/Swift & our app is regularly featured - [https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/memrise-learn-languages/id63...](https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/memrise-learn-languages/id635966718) .. and you might have spotted us at WWDC this year using CoreML - [https://twitter.com/memrise/status/1003731119639007232](https://twitter.com/memrise/status/1003731119639007232)

* Senior Data Engineer. We use Redshift, Segment, Looker, Airflow and Apache Spark, all on AWS.

Will you join us? Apply at
[https://www.memrise.com/jobs/](https://www.memrise.com/jobs/)

~~~
amaschio
Remote status ?

------
rizz0
Poki — [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) | Amsterdam | Onsite |
Full-Time

Poki is an online playground with 30 million users around the world. With a
team of 25 we build a web game platform that helps game developers achieve
success, and brings fun games to kids of all ages around the world.

We’re a bootstrapped company where development, data and design come together.

We are looking for:

• Senior Golang Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-golang-
engineer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-golang-engineer/en)

• Senior Back-end Developer / DevOps Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-
back-end-devops-developer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-back-end-devops-
developer/en)

• Medior/Senior Software Engineer - [http://jobs.poki.com/medior-senior-
software-engineer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/medior-senior-software-engineer/en)

• Senior Product Designer - [http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-
designer/en](http://jobs.poki.com/senior-product-designer/en)

#Stack: Go, Node, React, Redux, Kubernetes, Docker, Microservices, Prometheus,
Google Cloud Platform.

We believe in giving smart and creative people the freedom and autonomy to do
great work.

Apply: [http://jobs.poki.com](http://jobs.poki.com) Engineering & Culture:
[http://blog.poki.com](http://blog.poki.com) Website:
[http://poki.com/](http://poki.com/)

------
dylanpyle
CALA | [https://ca.la](https://ca.la) | Full-Stack Software Engineer | New
York City | Full-Time | Onsite

We’re building a platform for apparel designers & brands — our customers
design clothing with our tools, and we develop and produce them with our
network of manufacturers. Our customers range from indie designers to major
celebrities like Wiz Khalifa.

We’re a small but growing team in NYC, looking for experienced engineers with
a passion for building great experiences. As one of our earliest engineers,
you’ll help define our team culture, technology choices, and roadmap, and be a
key part of the next phase of our growth.

Our tech stack is mostly TypeScript/node/React/Postgres right now, but with
some other fun things in the mix too. You’ll be working across the whole
stack; web, backend services and APIs, iOS and more.

Email d@ca.la | [https://jobs.ca.la/full-stack-
engineer](https://jobs.ca.la/full-stack-engineer)

------
jcberk
Jobcase | Boston/Cambridge MA | onsite | full time |
[https://www.jobcase.com/about_us](https://www.jobcase.com/about_us)

Jobcase runs a set of job boards and a professional social network focused on
the almost 3/4 of the country that doesn't have a four-year college degree.
We're growing quickly, with 85MM registered members, and are mostly self-
funded to 120+ employees, so we're highly focused on data-driven decisions and
making smart capacity investments for the future. We're one of Boston Business
Journal's Best Places to Work (again!).

Recruiting for multiple roles, especially:

Full-stack engineer (especially principal/senior level) - Build all our
member-facing and employer-facing applications including Jobcase.com, working
mostly in Ruby on Rails, maybe some Vue.js. Drive the experience for member
acquisition, social network features, and new employer features, working
closely with product management and design/UX. Expertise in scaling both
technology and team processes highly desirable.

Quantitative data analyst - Own a slice of our business metrics and drive
member acquisition and engagement. Send email/SMS communications, work with
engineering to build new flows and features, and come up with experiments to
optimize the member experience.

Interview process is a phone screen, then onsite interviews, with onsite
design exercise and/or take-home coding/analysis exercise. Happy to answer
questions, jberk at jobcase.com - my team works pretty closely with all of
those teams.

[http://www.jobcase.com/locations/4Od3KKqq7pBUVSLdOt5YCwfo/nz...](http://www.jobcase.com/locations/4Od3KKqq7pBUVSLdOt5YCwfo/nzrsagNgjg18QzdOKcLpbpvq/jobcase-
cambridge-201-broadway/apply)

------
skiller3
Sandbox Banking (YC W17) | Software Engineer | Boston, MA | Full-Time | Onsite
| [https://sandboxbanking.com](https://sandboxbanking.com)

Sandbox provides a universal adapter for banks. It helps institutions quickly
and securely integrate new software from vendors and fintech startups. We're
growing quickly, backed by Y Combinator, and possess enviable runway.

Our team is looking for a software engineer to help expand our core platform
and ensure the success of new client deployments. Applicants should want the
opportunity to play a critical role in building an early stage product, enjoy
working directly with customers, and be excited about financial technology.

Our stack is comprised of Python, Django, Postgres, an assortment of AWS
services, and Vue.js.

Please see [https://sandboxbanking.com/careers/software-
engineer/](https://sandboxbanking.com/careers/software-engineer/) to learn
more.

------
Bettar
LaunchThis | NYC | Mobile Developer (React Native), Senior Developer/CTO |
Full-Time | Onsite

Unique opportunity. Come and help us build the future through Augmented
Reality. We are LaunchThis, the NYC Incubator behind AddThis, the popular
sharing widget on millions of websites. We focus on social, mobile, augmented
reality, and big data.

For one of our new startups (Bettar - an Augmented Reality startup) we are
looking for a full-time Mobile Developer with solid experience developing
mobile apps on both iOS and Android and a Senior Developer/CTO with a strong
full-stack technical background and experience developing mobile apps.

Our tech stack includes: React Native, Node.js/Express, GraphQL,
React/Next.js, Docker, Google Kubernetes Engine, Firebase.

Mobile Developer Requirements:

* 3+ years full-stack development experience

* 2+ years developing mobile apps using React Native

* Great analytical and communication skills

* Solid understanding of the full mobile development life cycle

* Experience with Javascript, React Native, and Redux

* Experience with databases

* Experience with Node / express

* Experience with Augmented Reality (e.g. ARKit, ARCore) a plus

* Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science or equivalent

For the Senior Developer/CTO position, an ideal applicant would at minimum
meet the above requirements but with 4+ years of full-stack development
experience, experience with DevOps, and knowledge of systems administration.

We offer a competitive compensation, with both salary and equity. And good
vacation too!

If interested, please send your resume to jobs@bettar.com, and be sure to
specify the position you are applying for.

------
jstsch
H5mag | Javascript Engineer | The Hague, The Netherlands | ONSITE |
[https://www.h5mag.com/](https://www.h5mag.com/)

H5mag is the platform to create beautiful digital publications. We're aimed at
graphic designers and enable them to create responsive online interactive
magazines. No programming needed — practically magic!

Technically: the H5mag editor is basically a big Javascript web app. Our
backend is mostly written in PHP/MySQL with some microservices sprinkled on
top. We develop with GitLab using a Continuous Deployment philosophy.

Some things we want you to work on in the coming period...

* developing our new HyperEditor — featuring real-time collaborative editing and a new UX.

* improving our reader front-end

* making our users happy with new ad-hoc features and fixing bugs.

Take a detailed look here:
[https://www.h5mag.com/jobs](https://www.h5mag.com/jobs)

Want to know more? Shoot off an email to me: joost [dot] schuttelaar [at]
h5mag.com and I'd be happy to share!

------
cviedmai
Lingokids | Ruby on Rails/ React Native/ Unity3D | Spain | full-time, on-site
| VISA | www.lingokids.com

Lingokids is changing the way young children learn. We believe in breaking
down language barriers and helping provide equal opportunities to all kids
around the world.

We want to teach a lesson to the stagnant EdTech market: Learning should be
fun! We're an award-winning company helping parents raise bilingual kids at
home. We create a safe environment for children 2-6 where learning just
happens. We're currently helping over 6 million families worldwide and growing
rapidly.

We’re looking for senior engineers with at least 5 years of experience, that
want to work in interesting problems around adaptive learning for Pre-Ks and
growing scaling/performance challenges with millions of behavioural events.

Interested? Send us an email with your CV to jobs@lingokids.com and visit our
jobs page [https://jobs.lingokids.com/](https://jobs.lingokids.com/)

------
SydneyKnerd
Knewton | NYC | Senior Software Engineer - Infrastructure Knewton is the
world’s leading adaptive learning technology provider. We are looking for a
Software Engineer to join our Infrastructure Team.

You'll manage our core AWS infrastructure and create and maintain developer
tools and services that empower the rest of the Tech organization to
confidently build and deploy quickly. You will also be responsible for
designing, implementing and supporting our systems to ensure that they are
reliable and optimized to keep our students learning seamlessly.

While we're looking for experience with Python, AWS, configuration management
(Ansible), databases (Cassandra, Postgres, and MySQL) among other things,
don't hesitate to reach out if not all of these boxes are checked. We know
many of these things can be picked up along the way!

Questions? recruiting@knewton.com

[https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/](https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/)

------
kevinrecruits
Redbubble | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.redbubble.com](https://www.redbubble.com)

Redbubble is creating the world’s largest marketplace for independent artists,
bringing more creativity into the world. It begins with 600k independent
artists. A global community making their creations available on awesome stuff
like tees, cases, throw pillows, and more. Whatever your thing, Redbubble has
an uncommon design that smacks you right in the heart.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/redbubble](https://www.keyvalues.com/redbubble)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Software Engineer:
[https://careers.redbubble.com/jobs/1221051?gh_jid=1221051](https://careers.redbubble.com/jobs/1221051?gh_jid=1221051)

Tech Stack: Back End: Ruby on Rails Front End: ReactJS

------
g-clef
King & Union | Front-end developer and Python developer | Washington, DC |
ONSITE FULL-TIME

The point: We are an information security/threat intelligence company. Our
goal is to make the threat intelligence process run more smoothly and help
organizations share threat data better. Our web app pulls threat information
(both our own and via external APIs) into a graph and enables real-time
collaboration and sharing of the information on the graph. (If you're aware of
the tools, think of combining Google Docs with a graph editor like Maltego and
mix in some process automation.)

What we're looking for: We're looking for two positions: one a mid/advanced
front-end developer for the front end of our web-based application; the other
a mid/advanced back-end developer. The front-end is built with
React/Microcosm/Material/Vis.js, and it talks to our backend using a mix of
REST and WebSockets. The back-end is built in Python with Django/Django
Channels. Ideally, the UI person we're looking for would be comfortable doing
both the React programming side of things as well as the HTML/CSS/layout work,
and the backend person would be comfortable with some Golang/command line
work. There would also be some design work as we roll out new features to the
site and migrate data graph db in the near future.

Perks of the job: early round shares, competitive salary, 401k, & healthcare
benefits. Also, we work from home a lot and our focus is on getting the work
done, not on face time.

A bit about us: We are a pre-A-round startup. We have a working product and
paying customers, so we're in a good spot financially. We are based in
Alexandria, VA but as mentioned above, working from home is common. We tend to
meet up in Alexandria once a week.

We encourage all who are interested to contact us. You can reach me at:
aaron@kingandunion.com

------
mpal14
Tradeshift | San Francisco, CA & Bucharest, RO | Backend Engineer, Frontend
Engineer, AppSec Engineer, DevOps, SRE | Full-time | Onsite | tradeshift.com

Tradeshift is the business commerce company, and leader in supply chain
payments. Get your supply chain connected to the future with digital
marketplaces, payments, and apps. Tradeshift connects over 1.5 million
companies across 190 countries, processing over half a trillion USD in
transaction value, and its supply chain marketplaces contain more than 35
million SKUs.

We have recently raised $250M USD in our Series E round and have reached
unicorn valuation.

Openings

Application Security Engineer (Bucharest)
[https://jobs.lever.co/tradeshift/93ddef4c-2865-4cdb-85d5-4a3...](https://jobs.lever.co/tradeshift/93ddef4c-2865-4cdb-85d5-4a333dbf7ea6)

DevOps Engineer (Bucharest)
[https://jobs.lever.co/tradeshift/b7cbffe9-58c6-4e65-a30f-388...](https://jobs.lever.co/tradeshift/b7cbffe9-58c6-4e65-a30f-3888abe7054e)

Site Reliability Engineer (Bucharest)
[https://jobs.lever.co/tradeshift/888ca3eb-07b9-4096-870e-c8a...](https://jobs.lever.co/tradeshift/888ca3eb-07b9-4096-870e-c8ad7f29e5be)

Backend Engineer (San Francisco)
[https://jobs.lever.co/tradeshift/490f9b8d-6511-4e12-a67c-f36...](https://jobs.lever.co/tradeshift/490f9b8d-6511-4e12-a67c-f36a8613edc4)

Frontend Engineer (San Francisco)
[https://jobs.lever.co/tradeshift/79d33d61-160d-48b6-af71-336...](https://jobs.lever.co/tradeshift/79d33d61-160d-48b6-af71-336d76b1344f)

For questions, please email michelle.pal@tradeshift.com

~~~
seishun
Backend Engineer link is dead.

------
swong
DistroScale | Software Engineer, Video & Software Engineer, Big Data | San
Bruno, CA | ONSITE | [http://www.distroscale.com](http://www.distroscale.com)

DistroScale, Inc. is a fast-growing startup powering video experiences
everywhere, wherever consumers are consuming video. We help create engaging
video experiences & content reaching hundreds of millions consumers every
month.

## Software Engineer, Video

As a video player developer, you will be building high performance video
players that work across different browsers and devices (desktop, mobile web,
iOS, Android, OTT, etc.); fine-tuning the best presentation to its perfection;
enable best interaction for end users; build intelligent content delivery
incorporating optimal advertising and revenue solutions; working with
business/product teams to incorporate customer feedback; and more.

Description:
[https://www.indeed.com/cmp/DistroScale,-Inc./jobs/Software-E...](https://www.indeed.com/cmp/DistroScale,-Inc./jobs/Software-
Engineer-11e7a8f1166967ca)

## Software Engineer, Big Data

As a backend developer, you will be building a highly scalable, high-
availability, and high performance ETL platform. Build efficient data
processing pipelines to deliver real-time feedback to various components
throughout production systems.

Description: [https://www.indeed.com/cmp/DistroScale,-Inc./jobs/Big-
Data-D...](https://www.indeed.com/cmp/DistroScale,-Inc./jobs/Big-Data-
Developer-3b5076c7d1377aff)

Well funded, Profitable + Full healthcare + Catered lunches/drinks/snacks +
Great team environment

Send your resumes to: jobs@distroscale.com

------
julietmatsai
SumUp | BERLIN and COLOGNE, Germany | ONSITE, Full-time | VISA SPONSORSHIP |
[https://sumup.com/careers/](https://sumup.com/careers/)

We are the leading FintTech company in Europe with major offices in Berlin,
Sofia, and São Paulo comprising more than 900+ people. We started out five
years ago and created a unique device to accept card payments anywhere. Beyond
our original hardware, mobile and web apps, we have gone on to develop a suite
of APIs and SDKs for integrating SumUp payments into other apps and services.
Today, hundreds of thousands of small businesses in 32 countries around the
world rely on SumUp to get paid. Join Us!

We're hiring for:

 __* Embedded Software Engineer (Hardware, Berlin): C, Embedded Linux, BLE,
WIFI, SPI, I2C
-[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/F8171A79EF/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/F8171A79EF/)

 __* Qt Software Engineer (Hardware, Berlin): C++ Qt, QtQuick /QML -
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/AA300E2BB9/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/AA300E2BB9/)

 __* Android Developer (Cologne, Germany): Java & Kotlin -
[https://sumup.com/careers/positions/225E6BC798/](https://sumup.com/careers/positions/225E6BC798/)

 __* Senior Backend Engineer (Sofia, Bulgaria) : Node.js, Ruby (also on the
Rails), Erlang / Elixir, Java / Scala, Golang -
[https://sumup.workable.com/j/0E3151A4DD](https://sumup.workable.com/j/0E3151A4DD)

You can apply via links or reach out to me directly at julia.matsai@sumup.com

------
certsafe
Cyient | FULL TIME | ONSITE (remote for the right candidate) | Melbourne, FL;
Bangalore, India; or Hyderabad, India |
[http://certsafe.com/](http://certsafe.com/)

CertSAFE is a software suite developed by Cyient for the design, development,
simulation, verification, and validation of safety-critical systems. CertSAFE
features a graphical development environment for a visual modeling language
based on dataflow/circuit diagram notation, a simulation engine and
interactive testing interface, an automatic test generator based on
Satisfiability Modulo Theories (SMT) solving, and more.

As a member of the CertSAFE team, you will get to apply your software
engineering and computer science knowledge in diverse areas, including
programming language theory, graph theory, user interface design, concurrent
and parallel software design, and software test automation. You will get to
interact on a day-to-day basis with real-world users and customers working on
safety-critical applications in aerospace, defense, transportation, medical
devices, and other fields.

CertSAFE is developed by a small team with a Lean Kanban development process.
We use a variety of technologies including Java, Maven, Jenkins, Python, and
AWS, and also especially appreciate experience with functional languages such
as Haskell, F#, OCaml, Lisp, etc.

Positions available include Software Engineer, Software Quality Assurance
Engineer, Application Engineer, and DevOps Engineer. Visit
[http://certsafe.com/careers/](http://certsafe.com/careers/) for full position
descriptions.

If you plan on working outside of Melbourne, FL, these roles require travel to
Melbourne, FL for 90-180 days to undergo necessary training. Visa assistance
is available.

Interested? Email your resume to careers@certsafe.com.

------
joeblubaugh
LightStep | Software Engineer, Product Engineer, | San Francisco | Full-Time |
Onsite | [https://lightstep.com/careers](https://lightstep.com/careers)

LightStep makes understanding distributed systems simpler by providing
visibility into the entire application stack, from web and mobile clients
through all levels of the application and data storage systems. We help people
understand _why_ their systems are broken and slow, in real time.

We're looking for a wide array of software engineers: distributed systems
developers to improve our scaling story, product engineers to develop robust
and useful data exploration & visualizations, open-source specialists to help
instrument frameworks and infrastructure components, and API specialists to
help our customers build great things on top of our insight.

Please feel free to email me if you're interested in learning more:
joe.blubaugh@gmail.com / joe@lightstep.com

------
tammyguth
RootMetrics (www.rootmetrics.com)|Bellevue, WA USA|Android Developer|On-site
Full-
time|[https://careers.ihsmarkit.com/search.php?searchkeyword=r3388...](https://careers.ihsmarkit.com/search.php?searchkeyword=r3388&searchlocation=)

RootMetrics (an IHS Markit company) is a company obsessed with technology and
how it can create a better mobile experience for consumers all over the world.
Collecting hundreds of millions of crowdsourced data points, RootMetrics is
changing the way mobile performance is measured. We're seeking a talented and
highly motivated software engineer to help us develop feature-rich
applications for the Android platform. Candidate is hands-on, self-directed,
and passionate about their craft.

We provide great benefits. The link to the position is:
[https://careers.ihsmarkit.com/job.php?id=R3388](https://careers.ihsmarkit.com/job.php?id=R3388)

------
ellanuutinen
Reaktor | Software Engineers | New York, Amsterdam, Helsinki, Tokyo, Dubai |
ONSITE | [https://www.reaktor.com](https://www.reaktor.com)

We’re looking for great engineers with diverse backgrounds. We need people
that can fill hybrid roles with different emphases on the wide context of
product development. We don’t have predefined positions: instead, we invite
you to come talk to us about your skills, experience, ambitions, and dream
role. We hope to find exceptional people to do exceptional work with us, and
we believe it’s important that we define your role and path to our mutual
growth together.

Reaktor is a hybrid partner for all things future. We reimagine businesses,
and we design and build tomorrow’s digital products together with clients such
as HBO, Viacom, Finnair, Supercell, and Michael Kors.

Apply via our careers page:
[https://www.reaktor.com/careers](https://www.reaktor.com/careers)

------
azangru
Bookmate ([https://bookmate.com](https://bookmate.com)) | Frontend Developer |
Moscow, Russia | ONSITE | Full-time

Bookmate is a subscription-based service providing access to a large catalog
of ebooks and audiobooks in various languages. It is also a social network for
people who like to read. We aim to inspire people around the globe to read
more, discover new books, and find new friends with common interests.

We are looking for a Frontend Engineer to join the team that works on our
customer-facing web application as well as on a number of internal products.

Our frontend stack includes Node, Express, React (with server-side rendering),
Redux, Flow, and Stylus.

For more details about the position, see
[https://bookmate.com/about/jobs/frontend-
new](https://bookmate.com/about/jobs/frontend-new)

This is an onsite position in our campus in Moscow. If interested, please
email your CV/resume to tech@bookmate.com

------
nwienert
Orbit (stealth) | San Francisco, CA | Frontend Engineer | Full-Time | Onsite
preferred

Orbit is a Founders Fund backed early startup. We're building a smarter OS
that lives on top of your current one (Mac to start).

It combines incredible UX and some extremely deeply invested in new technology
to unify your cloud services starting as a smart Spotlight 2.0 for the modern
team.

We have state of the art NLP and a unique way to sync down from your cloud
that keeps your data completely private to you.

From there we've already built the first version of an augmented OS brain that
privately and instantly scans everything you do as your work and builds a
knowledgebase of your everyday activity on-device. It just needs the last mile
of work.

Finally, we'll build a decentralized team-level sync layer to sync knowledge
and apps for the modern workforce.

The user and user experience comes first.

If you are an incredibly talented React engineer with an eye for design and
want to build something novel and difficult get in touch with me. I need one
great person.

natewienert@gmail.com

~~~
kukabynd
US-only candidates?

~~~
nwienert
Send me an email, for a near-first-employee would prefer local but open to
work with great people anywhere.

------
justin
Atrium | DevOps Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, Mid-Level Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE | www.atrium.co

Our tech stack: React, Vue, and GraphQL on the front end, Ruby on Rails on the
back with some Node+typescript. Postgres database, hosted on AWS. Mostly
python on our ML side. Looking for very smart engineers who want to build a
unique web app whose end users are in the same room as you.

Laws are the operating system on top of which all businesses operate. Without
legal infrastructure, businesses and individuals would not be able to transact
with trust that their counterparties will be held accountable. This trust has
set the stage for a high degree of economic growth in America, and as laws
have become more complex over time, interpreting and advising on the law has
become an increasingly specialized profession.

Along with the law, regulation has also increased as a mechanism to assure the
quality of legal professionals. Consequently, a massive legal industry has
risen, and navigating the law has become an opaque, slow, and expensive
process. Because of the regulatory hurdles in forming startup law firms,
competition in providing legal services is soft, and technology and process
improvements for clients do not happen as quickly as in other industries.
Today, business managers do not have transparency into legal projects, and
often view legal as a blocker to the goals they want to accomplish.

Atrium’s vision is to democratize and organize enterprises’ access to legal
data, legal advice, and legal work. We will achieve this vision by combining
the expertise of a full service law firm with the technology development
processes and growth ambitions of Silicon Valley. This will enable
transparent, fast, and cost competitive legal services for corporations.

Atrium has the potential to be a hugely impactful company that brings
corporate legal services to the 21st century.

------
aamar
OODA Health | Data Scientist, Back-end dev, Tech lead, & more | Salt Lake
City, UT (SLC) | Full-time | Onsite | [https://www.ooda-
health.com](https://www.ooda-health.com)

We are rebuilding the financial and communications backbone of the healthcare
industry in order to enable a new era of collaboration between insurance
plans, physicians, patients. Our company is a new (<1 year), well-capitalized,
and rapidly growing startup, founded by a team of veteran entrepreneurs in the
healthcare and tech space.

Our engineering team is SLC-based, but we have a variety of positions open in
SF as well. All jobs offer competitive salary, stock options, benefits, and
flexible vacation. Our stack includes Golang, Python, Javascript, React, and
more.

[https://jobs.lever.co/ooda-health](https://jobs.lever.co/ooda-health)

Don't see what you're looking for, but still interested? Email us at
careers@ooda-health.com.

------
cpmurphy1980
Indeed | Java, ReactJS or RoR engineer | Onsite or remote | Austin TX | Full
time We are looking for Sr level Java OR Ruby on Rails OR ReactJS engineers to
join our team full-time. Our Assessments team has a simple mission: help
candidates get the right job. We let people build a profile to demonstrate
their knowledge, skills, and abilities using job assessments… we’re trying to
make the resume a thing of the past. Our team is highly distributed
geographically so this position is open to remote candidates anywhere in the
US or Canada as well as in our offices in Austin and San Francisco.Our team is
nimble and scrappy. We ship new capabilities often and quickly by explicitly
asking ourselves the 80/20 question a.k.a. the Pareto Principle.

You will: Build the core functionality of our assessments platform and own
design and execution Develop our API and integrations with external applicant
tracking systems like Greenhouse and Jobvite Scale to serve 100M+ job seekers

Please apply here: [https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Senior-Java-
Enginee...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Senior-Java-Engineer-
Remote/10224)

[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Senior-Ruby-on-
Rail...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Senior-Ruby-on-Rails-
Engineer-Remote/9412)

[https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Senior-React-JS-
Eng...](https://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Senior-React-JS-Engineer-
Remote/10414)

Indeed provides a variety of benefits that help us focus on our mission of
helping people get jobs. View our bounty of perks:
[http://indeedhi.re/IndeedBenefits](http://indeedhi.re/IndeedBenefits)

------
cmclaughlin
ShopStyle | Senior DevOps Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.shopstyle.com](https://www.shopstyle.com)

ShopStyle is the world’s leading fashion search engine with the largest
offering across 18 million products from more than 1,400 edited brands and
retailers across the globe. By partnering with a curated selection of the best
retailers and brands, our customers are confident in our search results
covering every brand or store worth shopping, resulting in a smart, quick,
relevant and inspirational shopping experience.

We're looking for a Senior DevOps Engineer with Python and AWS experience.
More info (this lists San Mateo as the location, but SF is preferred):

[https://talent.rakuten.careers/shopstyle/jobs/sr-devops-
engi...](https://talent.rakuten.careers/shopstyle/jobs/sr-devops-engineer-
shopstyle-6646)

Email me at charles@shopstyle.com if interested.

------
neofyte
IDEO / Software Design Lead/ Palo Alto, Ca / Full Time

IDEO Palo Alto is in search of a Software Designer who will lead small
multidisciplinary teams in designing innovative solutions that apply
technology and systems to address core user needs.

Why is this role important for IDEO’s work?

Software Design Leads scale their expertise in designing technology and
systems by enabling others and enacting our mission of humanizing technology.
Their skillset is critical to our work because they provide unorthodox ways to
push design, and advocate the generative possibilities enabled by software,
computing, and programmatic thinking. They have a knack for navigating great
design through ambiguity, and delivering the intended impact.

Apply through the full job posting here:
[https://www.ideo.com/jobs/software/palo-
alto/1229095/softwar...](https://www.ideo.com/jobs/software/palo-
alto/1229095/software-designer)

------
paulius005
Full-Stack Engineer | Loom | Video Communication | San Francisco, CA | Full-
time | Remote or onsite |
[https://jobs.lever.co/useloom/3f000f59-aaa6-4c8c-82ff-63d81a...](https://jobs.lever.co/useloom/3f000f59-aaa6-4c8c-82ff-63d81ac9bde0)
Loom is a work communication tool that helps people get their messages across
through instantly shareable videos. With Loom, you can capture your screen,
record your front-facing camera, and narrate your video all at once — no
switching apps or upload required.

In the past year and a half:

* 10k -> 600k users * 80k -> 500k monthly videos recorded

We are looking hire an engineer who will focus on the keys to unlocking long-
term and sustained growth, monetization and platform penetration.

If interested apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/useloom/3f000f59-aaa6-4c8c-82ff-63d81a...](https://jobs.lever.co/useloom/3f000f59-aaa6-4c8c-82ff-63d81ac9bde0)

------
nthdesign
American Reading Company | Full Stack Developer - Ed Tech | King of Prussia,
PA | FULL-TIME ONSITE

At American Reading Company, we create content, build tools, and provide
training to help students become avid readers and learners. Educational
technology, including web and mobile applications, are crucial to our daily
operations.

We're looking for a full stack developer who will build web applications that
will enable school and district administrators to learn and collaborate
together while implementing our literacy solutions. These powerful tools will
live inside our widely-used, proven technology platform, SchoolPace.

Our ed-tech software is envisioned, developed, and supported in-house. If you
have the skillset for this unique opportunity, you'll be able to work with an
amazing team of expert educators and developers.

[https://www.americanreading.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.americanreading.com/about-us/careers/)

------
wag
Wag Labs, Inc. | [https://wagwalking.com](https://wagwalking.com) | Mountain
View / Los Angeles (West Hollywood) | Full Time | ONSITE

Our mission is to make it easier to own a dog and we're looking for
experienced engineers to build a reliable and wonderful experience across
mobile devices and the web for thousands of dog owners and dog walkers every
day.

Our core engineering team is expanding so it's a great opportunity to have a
lot of impact and ownership while we continue to grow. We're backed by several
top VCs and offer our services in more than 100 cities in the US.

We're expanding our team and are looking to hire: \- Backend Engineers
(PHP/Laravel) \- iOS Engineers (Obj-C) \- Android Engineers (Java) \- Product
Designers \- Project Managers \- QA Engineers \- And many more!

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/b74438ed2](https://grnh.se/b74438ed2) and we will
get back to you shortly!

------
kidnoodle
Flowminder | Senior developer Python, SQL | Southampton, UK & Geneva| Remote
possible | Fulltime but part-time possible | 58K

Flowminder Foundation is looking for a senior developer to help us open
source, and augment our mobile phone data analysis stack.

We’ve used this tool to do things like monitor displacement after natural
disasters and conflicts and help understand disease spread in low and middle
income countries.

Built on docker, python, and Postgres. We also increasingly use JavaScript for
visuals, R if appropriate, and anything else that’s the right tool for the job
at hand.

Diverse and friendly team of mostly academics (although we’re looking to
increase our diversity on that score), free terrible coffee, lot of
opportunity for travel to unusual places.

We can’t currently sponsor visas, but are open to some degree of remote
working.

Full job spec is at [http://www.flowminder.org/vacancies/senior-
developer](http://www.flowminder.org/vacancies/senior-developer)

------
cevans
Root | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite | $80k-$150k |
[https://joinroot.com](https://joinroot.com)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO and Progressive. We use data
science to identify and insure good drivers, reducing insurance premiums for
good drivers significantly as a result.

We're a startup — we're 135 people who have been working on this since March
2015. We've built an iOS and Android app that gathers data on how well people
drive. We use that to set insurance prices. To build the best possible product
and user experience, we went through the arduous process of starting an
insurance carrier from scratch.

We're focused on becoming a national insurance carrier and are now live in 10
states.

We've raised $78M in Venture Capital and we're looking to bring on more
talented engineers.

Tech stack involves Ruby / Rails and Javascript / React Native.

Email us at jobs@joinroot.com to apply and we'll respond to you promptly.

------
AaronM
Lumin Digital | San Ramon, CA | Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) | On-site or
Remote | Full Time We exist to build a vibrant and sustaining environment
where creative people can do meaningful work. Our solution provides technology
that helps credit unions connect with their members and compete with the big
banks.

Our product is built and deployed using technologies and methodologies that
allow companies like Google, Netflix, and Amazon to rapidly deliver innovation
to their customers.

Technologies we use in SRE: AWS / Kubernetes / Jenkins / Python / Prometheus

Perks: Gym membership, lunch per diem, great office, exceptional culture, well
stocked kitchen with many healthy (and a few unhealthy) snacks and drinks

Ideal candidates will have knowledge of AWS, Kubernetes, building
infrastructure as code, and excellent written and verbal communication skills.

Contact us at careers@lumindigital.com
[https://lumindigital.com/](https://lumindigital.com/)

------
alexbecker
Coalition | SRE/DevOps | San Francisco, CA | Onsite, Full-Time

Coalition is working to solve cyber risk. We are a small team of security
experts, insurance professionals, and intelligence community veterans building
a better cyber insurance product. Coalition is automating risk assessment to
make purchasing insurance easy, and using our knowledge to educate clients and
mitigate risk where possible. We've raised $10m recently.

We are looking to hire our first dedicated Site Reliability Engineer, who
would streamline our deployment process, improve our monitoring and tune our
services to keep them highly available and performant. This role comes with a
significant amount of responsibility and autonomy.

Our front-end is in React, our back-end is built with Flask running on Python
3.6, with some services in Node, and our infrastructure is hosted on AWS. We
are also always open to new technologies; we believe in using the best tool
for the job.

Email jobs@thecoalition.com for more information.

------
chrispardy
RateGravity | Boston, MA | ONSITE

Position: Software Engineer

RateGravity is changing the residential mortgage business by connecting home
buyers directly with local lenders at a fraction of the cost paid by Americans
today. On average, our customers save approximately $30,000 on their loan.

Looking For:

    
    
      - 1+ years experience at a software engineering position.
      - Javascript experience is required.
    

Our Stack:

    
    
      - Static websites with React + Redux
      - Microservice backend running on Lambda Node runtime
      - Heavy use of other AWS services (Cloud Formation, Dynamo, S3)
      - Mixed TypeScript / JavaScript source code
      - Continuous testing and deployment via Travis CI
    

Apply online via Angel List -
[https://angel.co/rategravity/jobs/404592-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/rategravity/jobs/404592-software-engineer)

If you don't want to apply via Angel List, send me a resume
chris@rategravity.com

------
pshintri
Human API | ​Data Lead, Principal SRE, Sr. DevOps, ​Sr. ​Data Engineer​, Sr.
Data Scientist, Principal SWE - API | ​San Mateo, CA | ​ONSITE |
[https://humanapi.co/careers](https://humanapi.co/careers) Make a difference
with technology: specifically, by helping to fix healthcare. We're building a
real-time data network that allows getting health data from anywhere to
anywhere in close to realtime. We roll up this data in a clean RESTful API
that developers use to build apps that make peoples' lives better.

​Human API is an early stage company that is disrupting the healthcare space.
We are well-funded, generating ​revenue, and backed by blue-chip VC's,
including Andreessen Horowitz and Blue Run Ventures. We have a whole pile of
fun, interesting problems, and a team of smart, passionate people that love
working on them. We like to work iteratively in small teams, and to give
people autonomy and ownership to solve those problems.

Some of the things you'd be working on:

    
    
      - Mapping, modeling and indexing the world's healthcare data
      - Scaling and optimizing our APIs
      - Modeling human health
      - Scaling our ingestion pipeline
      - Data engineering and building tools for data science
      - NLP and Classification
      - Extracting healthcare data from a wide variety of unstructured, unclean formats

​ Open positions include: ​Data Tech Lead Sr. Data Engineer ​ ​Principal SWE
and Sr. SWE - API Development ​Sr. Data Scientist

More information here:
[https://humanapi.co/company/join](https://humanapi.co/company/join) The
process: a quick phone screen, a screen-share technical interview, then an
onsite to meet with the team and pair with someone on a problem.

We'd love to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we
hire for people, not roles.

~~~
masonic
[https://www.humanapi.co/company/join](https://www.humanapi.co/company/join)
gives a -404 error.

[https://www.humanapi.co/careers](https://www.humanapi.co/careers) , perhaps?

------
mrud
Rapid7 | SRE/DevOps | Cambridge, MA, Austin, TX | ONSITE | Full-time

Rapid7 is probably known best as the company behind Metasploit. While Rapid7
is a security company you will not have to be a security expert to work with
us. See
[https://www.rapid7.com/company/jobs.jsp](https://www.rapid7.com/company/jobs.jsp)
for the complete list of job openings.

We have multiple openings for our SRE teams in Austin and Cambridge for
different experience levels. For the Cambridge office we are also looking for
a lead.

We are completely in AWS and just launching the first production environment
in k8s. Technology wise we use what ever makes sense, such as Cassandra,
RabbitMQ, Kafka, ELK, Chef, Kong, EMR etc.

Feel free to reach out: ulrich_dangel@rapid7.com or apply directly on
[https://www.rapid7.com/company/jobs.jsp](https://www.rapid7.com/company/jobs.jsp)
and mention HN

------
beemboy
Mason America | Backend, Devops, Full Stack, Android/Embedded Software
Engineers | Seattle | Full Time |
[https://www.bymason.com](https://www.bymason.com)

We're building "mobile infrastructure as a service" that enables businesses to
automate deployment of their own Android-based device ecosystems. Think AWS
but for devices.

We're pretty small at the moment, have revenue, and are poised to grow. We're
looking for people to take on the following engg roles:

* Ownership of our backend architecture (currently Node.js on AWS) * Ownership of our devops story (involving both backend services as well as Android build infrastructure among other things) * Own and evolve our Android fork (Mason OS) and help unify it across a variety of devices (a la LineageOS/CyanogenMod) * Build end to end web apps to realize features around large-scale device management, ordering, inventory management, etc.

Our tech spans the gamut from Android OS customization, apps, CLI tools,
backend services, devops and web dashboards all the way through to device
provisioning automation and optimal sourcing of hardware through our network
of manufacturers.

We're looking for engineers that have 2+ years of direct, hands-on experience
in the space you're applying for, or in a related area that translates over.

Please include your resume and a cover letter answering (in brief) "Why you?"
and "Why Mason?". You can contact us directly at (hiring -at- bymason.com);
we'll personally review your application. Please know that we look at all
resumes but may take a little time to shortlist as we are a small hands-on
team.

Our process: Phone interview => Work on take-home/async problem and/or share
your existing body of work => In-person => Offer. We adjust/shorten based on
the candidate.

------
beliu
Sourcegraph ([https://sourcegraph.com](https://sourcegraph.com)) | Software
Engineer | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE

Sourcegraph is building tools that software developers love and use on a daily
basis. Code search allows you to instantly search across all of your company's
private code to find what you are looking for (definitions, examples, error
messages, etc.). Code intelligence gives you hover tooltips, find references,
and jump to definition while you are looking at code in your browser on
Sourcegraph or on your code host.

We are a small team of mostly engineers who love to code, and we already have
big/recognizable/global companies paying for our product. If you are
passionate about making the world better through software, come join us!

Stack: Go, TypeScript, GraphQL, Docker + Kubernetes

Jobs page:
[https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs](https://about.sourcegraph.com/jobs)

------
HiringMedallia
Medallia - Senior Software Engineer - Tysons Corner, VA

Medallia’s mission is simple: to create a world where companies are loved by
customers and employees alike. Hundreds of the world’s best-loved brands trust
Medallia’s Software-as-a-Service application to help them capture customer
feedback everywhere the customer is (on the phone, in store, online, mobile),
understand it in real-time, and deliver insights and action everywhere—from
the C-suite to the frontline—to improve their performance. Founded in 2001,
Medallia is growing quickly with more than 1000 employees globally in Silicon
Valley, New York, London, Paris, Sydney, Buenos Aires, Austin, Washington
D.C., and Tel Aviv.

Medallia is searching for a senior/staff engineer specializing in Node.js!

[https://www.medallia.com/medallia-jobs/senior-staff-
software...](https://www.medallia.com/medallia-jobs/senior-staff-software-
engineer-node-js/)

------
jonahbailey
Atomic Object | Software Consultancy | Ann Arbor, MI | Onsite/Fulltime

[https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

\--- Work with smart, passionate people. Make cool stuff. Learn every day. ---

Atomic is growing a diverse and inclusive team of curious, creative people who
love creating great software for our clients.

THE POSITION Atomic Object is a consultancy that creates custom software
products. We work across web, mobile, desktop, and embedded product
development—helping our clients innovate and grow by doing what they do
better.

Atomic makers work on self-managed teams of 2-10 designers, developers, and
testers—collaborating to create products for our clients, from the idea phase
through launch and beyond.

WHY ATOMIC? Atomic is a great place to do awesome work. As an Atom, you'll:
Join a tight-knit group of makers working in an atmosphere of friendship,
exploration, and respect.

Work on a variety of projects and help make pipelines safer, cities greener,
healthcare smarter, and old products new again. Be part of a transparent,
employee-owned company that's active in making the software community
stronger, smarter, and more diverse.

Receive great benefits, including support for professional development,
schedule flexibility, employee ownership, 401(k) contributions, and generous
vacation time.

INTERESTED? If you'd like to find out more about Atomic or this position,
don't hesitate to check out our current open position: Senior Software
Developer & Consultant: [https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-
developer-j...](https://atomicobject.com/careers/senior-software-developer-
job)

------
paxos_recruiter
Paxos | NYC or London | Full-time | Onsite | www.paxos.com/careers

Paxos is the first Blockchain-powered Trust, building products to settle
assets and payments simultaneously, simplifying settlement and eliminating
risk. We are combining our regulated Trust status with distributed ledger
technology to create a modern instant-settlement platform.

We are hiring across the board on our engineering team:

-Full Stack / Backend Engineers

-SDETs

-Site Reliability Engineers

-Engineering Managers

-Engineering Directors

-Many Non-Engineering Roles as well

We are only 70 people but we recently announced our 65mil Series B
([https://www.paxos.com/press/paxos-
series-b/](https://www.paxos.com/press/paxos-series-b/)). Check out our
engineering blog:
[https://www.paxos.com/category/engineering/](https://www.paxos.com/category/engineering/)

For more information, reach out to amckinley@paxos.com or apply online @
www.paxos.com/careers

------
athomaz
Diligent Robotics | Austin, TX | Robotics Software Engineer | Full-time/Intern
| Onsite

Diligent is a venture-backed startup building mobile manipulation service
robots to perform support tasks in hospitals. We envision a future powered by
robots that work seamlessly with human teams. Are you passionate about
bringing mobile manipulation to human environments? Join us!

Read more about what we are doing here:
[https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/industrial-
robo...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/industrial-
robots/diligent-robotics-bringing-autonomous-mobile-manipulation-to-hospitals)

Must be ready to hit the ground running with our fast-paced founding team. 2+
years experience developing software for robot systems required. Apply here:
[http://diligentrobots.com/jobs/](http://diligentrobots.com/jobs/)

------
starwatch
Kopernio | London | Full-time, On Site |
[https://kopernio.com](https://kopernio.com)

If you cherish curiosity and ingenuity; if you are not afraid to stand by your
decisions and act with humility; if you want to build the tools that help
scientists shine, then this is the team for you.

We are helping to advance human knowledge by making research more accessible.
Our vision is to form the backbone for scientific communication and facilitate
the seamless spread of scholarly research.

We're hiring for several positions, but are especially keen to fill the
following:

\- Front End Front-End Engineer (Web Extensions)

\- Product Designer (UX / UI)

To see all roles please visit:
[http://kopernio.com/careers](http://kopernio.com/careers)

We are nimble and have the freedom (and background) of a startup, but have
recently been acquired so have the resources (legal, IT, etc.) of an
enterprise and are perfectly placed to build something amazing!

------
iflypropplanes
Attune | Full Stack Engineer, Platform Engineer | NYC, Remote | Full-time

Attune (a joint venture between Two Sigma and AIG), is developing a new
platform to reduce the friction a small businesses experiences getting an
insurance policy. Today, this is a cumbersome process that can take weeks and
requires a business owner to answer dozens of questions to even get a quote.
We have a product in-market that can issue a policy in minutes by aggregating
external data to answer these questions for you. We're building an in-house
application development to take on a $150B market opportunity. Be a part of a
small team that is committed to solving a big problem. Competitive salary plus
equity available to all employees. Reach out to ebozeman [at] attuneinsurance
dot com if you're interested.

Available Positions -
[https://www.attuneinsurance.com/careers](https://www.attuneinsurance.com/careers)

------
hectorr1
Messari | Infrastructure Engineer, Designer, Research Analyst | NYC | Full-
Time | On-Site | [https://messari.io/](https://messari.io/)

Messari is a venture-backed startup building open data for cryptoassets. Our
mission is to promote transparency and smarter decision-making within this
emerging ecosystem by building a free, global, and open-source data library
for cryptoasset projects.

We think crypto is great, but there are way too many scams. We want to give
investors the tools to separate the wheat from the chaff, and apply new models
for open source contributions and self-regulation to financial services along
the way.

We are looking for a few talented team members:

\- Infrastructure engineer to help design, architect, and build our scalable
data systems. Experience working with blockchain data is great, but this will
be a boring old low-latency, high capacity centralized database for the
foreseeable future.

\- Web UI/UX Designer to take ownership of the UI/UX vision for our product in
its entirety, and drive it from ideation to implementation. Our standard is
'so easy a regulator can grock it', so you'll have your work cut out for you.

\- Research analyst to create thematic and macro focused reports for the
cryptoasset industry, and help launch our curated content products.

This is an ideal opportunity if you are interested in crypto, but turned off
by some of the excesses in the industry. We are an experienced, mission driven
team looking to drive the asset class forward. Our team has a mix of startup
and institutional experience at Microsoft, Palantir, Bloomberg, Tower
Research, Digital Currency Group, Coindesk, JP Morgan, S&P, and the SEC.

Please send your resume and a quick note introducing yourself to
hector@messari.io

angel.co/messari/jobs

------
SundayInJapan
Cogent Labs | Research Scientist, Research Engineer, Senior Machine Learning
Engineer, Head of Engineering, Senior Backend Engineer, Site Reliability
Engineer, ​Software Quality Assurance Manager, Sales Engineer| Tokyo, Japan |
ONSITE, FULLTIME, VISA

Cogent Labs ( www.cogent.co.jp/en/ ) is a well funded artificial intelligence
startup located in the heart of Tokyo. Our goal is to bridge the gap between
academic research in deep learning and real-world business solutions. We are
currently working on diverse problems including natural language processing,
image understanding and financial time series.

We are a diverse company, with members coming from more than 15 different
countries and our internal communication language is English. We are growing
our team and looking to hire talented people.

Apply through
[https://www.cogent.co.jp/en/careers/](https://www.cogent.co.jp/en/careers/)

------
rheadiekuk
Ajenta | Edinburgh, UK | Front-End Developer | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://ajenta.net/](https://ajenta.net/)

Ajenta are working with clients all over the world to create innovative
communication tools that are changing the way people collaborate. With a
growing client base from healthcare and education to large enterprise, Ajenta
are at the forefront of the future of communication technology.

We are seeking talented front-end developers at all experience levels to help
build innovative video communication solutions.

This is a truly exciting opportunity to join a dynamic and highly skilled
company during a period of high growth. You’ll have the opportunity to work on
a cutting-edge application, solving problems including collaborative tools,
data workflows and social networking aspects, solving the interoperability
problem with WebRTC based video-conferencing and providing real-time
performance and usage metrics on our services, while improving code quality
and maintainability as a team.

Essential: Strong JavaScript, ES6 skills. Excellent HTML5, CSS, Sass
knowledge. Experience with React Ability to write clean and maintainable code
Experience with Version control (Git)

Desirable: Knowledge of Javascript bundlers (Webpack, Rollup) Experience
working with REST APIs Experience of React Native Basic knowledge of SQL
databases (ideally Postgres) Have an understanding of AWS and Docker

Benefits: Opportunity to shape the future of our products and our markets.
Work in a futuristic office, that provides staff fruit and quality coffee.
Great location in Edinburgh, based at the Shore in Leith. Competitive salary
and benefits £25-28K DOE

For more info [https://ajenta.net/job/front-end-
developers/](https://ajenta.net/job/front-end-developers/) or email
jobs@ajenta.net

------
koblas
Payment Rails | Backend Engineer | Montreal Canada | ONSITE

At Payment Rails
[https://www.paymentrails.com/](https://www.paymentrails.com/) We are building
the world’s most powerful global payout API and platform that allows
businesses to effortlessly send payments around the world, as fast and simple
as sending an email.

We are looking for both Front End (React) and Backend engineers. At the
present time, we are looking for people who already have the ability to work
in Canada.

Desired skills: TypeScript, NodeJS or JavaScript, if you've worked in Python,
Java or any other server-oriented language we still want your experience.

Ideally, candidates will have 2+ years of experience after school and have
worked in an agile startup environment.

For more information, contact me: david@paymentrails.com or visit
[https://angel.co/paymentrails/jobs](https://angel.co/paymentrails/jobs)

------
morganmr
BUOY HEALTH - A BOSTON-BASED, SERIES A HEALTH TECH COMPANY IS HIRING!

Buoy Health is an AI health assistant that aims to get patients away from
googling their symptoms, and to the right care at the right time. We are
looking for Full-Time, Onsite Software Engineers (senior, mid, junior, full-
stack and back end) who specialize in React and Python.

An ideal candidate is someone who is passionate about making a difference in
the world, loves the idea of solving complex problems that are ever changing,
and thinks that having fun and working can go hand in hand.

Check us out at www.buoyhealth.com - take our symptom checker to experience
how we're trying to transform healthcare - and then apply at
[https://www.buoyhealth.com/current/careers/](https://www.buoyhealth.com/current/careers/)

Any questions? email me directly at morgan@buoyhealth.com. Unfortunately at
this time we are unable to do visa sponsorship.

------
Rigme_buzzF
BuzzFeed|FE Software Engineers|Full-time|Onsite NYC, LA, MN|

We want to create entertainment that represents the full diversity of the
world. BuzzFeed publishes news stories, investigations, lists and videos about
identity and experience, quizzes, recipes, and cartoons across our site and
mobile apps. We use proprietary technology and modern data metrics to
continuously test, learn, and optimize.

We're looking for engineers that are interested in being an advocate for React
and other new tech on our front end. We offer creative freedom, flexibility,
and control on how you build things out.

Some Tech Stack: SOA, AWS, GCP, Elasticsearch, BigQuery, Docker, Python, Go,
React, Redux, T3.js, Sass

Come join us! You’ll work with inspiring colleagues to build tools and create
content that helps connect people all over the world:
[https://www.buzzfeed.com/about/jobs](https://www.buzzfeed.com/about/jobs)

------
TaekLD
LaunchDarkly | ONSITE | Oakland, CA | Software Engineers, Sales Development
Representatives, Solutions Engineers, CSM & TAM, Marketing roles and many
others | Full-time | Cannot sponsor new visas at the moment

LaunchDarkly is a rapidly growing software company with a strong mission and
vision carried out by a talented and diverse team of employees. Our goal is to
help teams build better software, faster. You'll join a small team from
companies like Atlassian, Intercom, and GitHub, and you'll have an immediate
impact with our product and customers.

Our platform serves over 25 billion feature flags daily. The core technologies
we use daily include Golang, React, Redux, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, Redis,
HAProxy, and NATS.

We have a number of engineering opportunities available:
[https://launchdarkly.com/careers.html](https://launchdarkly.com/careers.html)
or feel free to email taek@launchdarkly.com

------
christophmccann
snap40 | Edinburgh/London/New York On-Site | Remote | Full-Time |
www.snap40.com

Hey, I'm the CEO & Co-Founder of snap40. We just raised an $8 million seed
round
([https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/26/snap40/](https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/26/snap40/))
to protect every human life. We monitor the entire human body and then use AI
to identify those who require intervention, in advance and before they become
sick.

We're looking for data scientists, software engineers, electronic engineers,
designers and product managers. We're remote friendly, with offices in
Edinburgh/London/New York.

While we are looking for a range of core skills in each role, what we care
much more about is your ability to learn at pace, your attention to quality
and your mindset towards solving super hard problems.

Please feel free to email me direct at christopher@snap40.com

------
G-Research
G-Research | London, UK | Full - Time | Onsite | www.gresearch.co.uk
G-Research is a leading quantitative research and technology company. By using
the latest scientific techniques, we produce world-beating predictive research
and build advanced technology to analyse the world's data. We have vacancies
in Information Security, Software Engineering, Information Technology, and
Quantitative Research. We work with C#, .Net, C++, Haskell, JavaScript, AWS,
Docker, F#, Hadoop, Kafka, Scala, Spark, Python, MongoDB, Tensorflow,
Kubernetes, JVM, CyberArk, Cassandra and Ansible. We offer an exceptional
employee package which includes top private healthcare and an annual
discretionary bonus. Our other perks include: Bike to Work Scheme Childcare
Vouchers Company Weekend Away Expert Guest Speaker Give as you Earn Pension
Scheme Season Ticket Loan Apply at www.gresearch.co.uk/vacancies

------
bobmagoo
Tableau Software | Security Engineer | Seattle, WA or Kirkland, WA| ONSITE
Tableau's Product Security team is scaling up! We're looking for an
operationally-focused security engineer, an application security engineer, and
a Senior SDE. If you're specifically interested in security work, please shoot
me a message.

* Security Engineer - [https://tableaurefer.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=DxfBe#job/ahBzf...](https://tableaurefer.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=DxfBe#job/ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALEgNKb2IYgIDQqeuasggM)

* Senior Application Security Engineer - [https://tableaurefer.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=DxfBe#job/ahBzf...](https://tableaurefer.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=DxfBe#job/ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALEgNKb2IYgIDQjMPpmQsM)

* Senior Software Security Engineer, Security Features Team - [https://tableaurefer.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=DxfBe#job/ahBzf...](https://tableaurefer.rolepoint.com/?shorturl=DxfBe#job/ahBzfnJvbGVwb2ludC1wcm9kchALEgNKb2IYgIDQxaWK5ggM)

Requisite blurb about Tableau: Tableau Software is a company on a mission. We
help people see and understand their data. After a highly successful IPO in
2013, Tableau has become a market-defining company in the business
intelligence industry. Our culture is casual and high-energy. We are
passionate about our product and our mission and we are loyal to each other
and our company. We value work/life balance, efficiency, simplicity,
freakishly friendly customer service, and making a difference in the world!

# _Note_ #: Please only contact me if you're an individual (no
recruiters/staff aug companies) that wants to do security engineering full
time at Tableau.

If you want to apply, please email me at behle@tableau.com so I can put you
into the system. Cheers!

------
be-ez
Impossible Foods ([https://impossiblefoods.com](https://impossiblefoods.com))
| Redwood City, CA | Software Engineer, Technical Product Manager | Full-time
| Onsite

Impossible Foods was founded 7 years ago to invent an efficient, sustainable
way to transform plants into irresistibly delicious, nutritious foods that
deliver all the pleasures and nutritional benefits consumers demand -- without
the destructive environmental impact of animals in our food chain. Our first
product, the Impossible Burger, is currently available at nearly 2,500
restaurants across the United States and in Hong Kong.

We are hiring for multiple positions:

    
    
      - Software Engineer
      - Technical Product Manager in Web
    

Apply today
[https://jobs.lever.co/impossiblefoods](https://jobs.lever.co/impossiblefoods)

Feel free to reach out to me via the email in my profile for any questions.

------
bottled_poe
Blitzm Systems | Melbourne, Australia | Senior Software Engineer, Database and
ETL Engineer | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.biltzm.com.au](https://www.biltzm.com.au)

Blitzm is a software engineering company founded and run by software
engineers. We work together in Melbourne and create solutions for companies
around Australia and beyond.

We require two engineers who can focus on a major project using Microsoft
stack, Angular and native mobile.

* Senior Software Engineer - be a key decision maker, architect and communicate solutions, lead other developers.

* Database & ETL Engineer - database design, manage database migrations, data warehousing and reporting, MS DB tools.

We work in a social but relaxed share space. We promote everyone to contribute
to internal/side projects. We have team tech workshops every Friday. We hire
engineers that enjoy both creating software and continually learning how to do
it better.

Email applications to: jobs@blitzm.com

------
BCharlie
GE Power | Sr Cyber Security Engineer / Programmer | Atlanta GA, Schenectady
NY, Cincinnati OH, Greenville SC, Glen Allen VA, Van Buren MI (Others may be
considered) | onsite | [https://jobs.gecareers.com/ShowJob/Id/59338/Sr-Cyber-
Securit...](https://jobs.gecareers.com/ShowJob/Id/59338/Sr-Cyber-Security-
Engineer/)

Job number: 3148791

 __About us __: GE Power is building industrial IoT and analytics to help
Power the world more efficiently. I lead the Secure DevOps team at GE Power,
focused on helping the business build secure software through automation and
deep security expertise.

 __About the role __: This is a role for a great programmer who loves
security, or a great security professional who loves programming. We are happy
to train security skills if coming from a programming background with a
security interest. The focus of the role is on building security tooling for
other development teams. Some examples we are working on today: a two factor
auth library in Java, A webhook for code analysis in Java /Spring, and a
framework for automating security scans across networks and systems in Go.

We also consult with other teams to build product security features, threat
model, implement CI/CD, or train development teams on secure coding practices.

Our goal is to enable our product teams to ship daily code while maintaining a
very high level of security. Our product threat model adversaries include
everything from common malware all the way up to targeted nation states
attempting electrical grid and generation disruption.

Main technologies: Java with Spring is the most frequently used today, but we
also use or support Node, Go, Python and C/C++ for various projects.

If this sounds interesting, apply at the link above or reach out to me and I
will be glad to answer any questions.

------
jessicapssilva
Codacy | DevTool | Lisbon | Full-time | ONSITE

Codacy is the leading code quality cloud platform helping thousands of
developers ship billions of lines of code per day. Our mission is to help
software development teams make great engineering decisions and create
productivity through quality. We love crafting software and we're obsessed
about helping developers and teams have better code.

As with any component of our product, every person takes relevant ownership
and is expected to take decisions autonomously, and so will you. We're a small
team of highly dedicated people who get things done quickly. We'd love to have
your opinion and hear your thoughts.

We are looking for:

\- Software Engineer \- Senior Software Engineer \- Site Reliability Engineer
(DevOps)

Find all the info here:
[https://www.codacy.com/careers](https://www.codacy.com/careers) If you have
any questions, you can also email me to: jessica@codacy.com

------
tyscorp
Woopra | Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer, Integration Engineer | San
Francisco, CA | Full-time, ONSITE

Based in San Francisco, Woopra is a customer journey analytics service that
delivers a comprehensive view of the customer to help companies create better
experiences. Woopra unites customer data from your company's web, mobile, CRM,
email automation, help desk, and more, to build a single and complete profile
for each customer and their entire journey through your products. This data is
then used as the foundation for creating better customer experiences through
optimization and personalization.

CTRL+F:

Frontend: React, Redux, Babel, Webpack, ES6+, Apollo, GraphQL

Backend: Java, SQL, Cassandra, Docker

Integration: Node.js, Express, Java

Email Ramy at ramy@woopra.com or see
[https://www.woopra.com/company/careers](https://www.woopra.com/company/careers)
for open positions. Please mention HN when you submit your application.

------
RebStilly
Salesforce Security Opportunities - REMOTE and ONSITE in San Francisco,
Bellevue, and Indianapolis

Work in one of our offices, or if you are senior+ level with exceptional
Appsec skills, you will be eligible to work remotely if you can’t relocate.

Should you be interested, please apply here:
[http://bit.ly/2OxUTWa](http://bit.ly/2OxUTWa) or contact Rebecca Fouts
directly at rfouts@salesforce.com.

While our job listings are now super broad and include multiple roles, these
roles typically require the following: Web Application Security, Penetration
testing, threat modeling, secure code review, and providing secure development
coaching for software engineers.

\- The work that you will do at this scale will be impressive \- Get 10% time
back to do security research, open source projects, or go to conferences \-
Get a stipend to attend conferences \- 8 days a year given to you to donate to
charity of your choice

------
ri_hutch
BitMEX | Head of Data Science | San Francisco | On-Site |Full-Time

We are looking for a mathematician and engineer with experience building
multifunctional data sciences teams delivering data and event pipelines,
building data warehouses for internal metrics, and making massive amounts of
data available in real time for a variety of analysis.

BitMEX is a cryptocurrency derivatives trading platform and recently, we set
the record for largest trading volume in 24 hours ($1million BTC / $8 billion
USD). We are extremely passionate about difficult problems, innovative
solutions, prioritizing our people and growing careers.

Reach out to people@bitmex.com if you are interested in learning more or apply
here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/bitmex/jobs/4031262002](https://boards.greenhouse.io/bitmex/jobs/4031262002)

Other engineering and product openings available @ bitmex.com/careers

------
samratjp
Maker | San Francisco | Roles open for Sr. Backend Eng/ Frontend Eng/and a
Sales Lead | ONSITE | [https://angel.co/maker](https://angel.co/maker)

Maker is the first creative platform that helps online retailers and brands
enhance existing websites with compelling content, dramatically increasing
engagement, conversion and revenue growth.

We're a small, well funded, pre-launch team of pixel-perfecting engineers &
product folks. Currently, we're looking for product-loving, performance
obsessed engineers:

\- A Frontend Engineer who loves writing functional code in React + Redux +
ES6; and are performance obsessed with your load times... on like 3G Slow!

\- A Ruby/Rails full stack engineer who is obsessed with end-user to backend
performance and resiliency

\- An experienced Sales Lead with Enterprise SaaS experience to help us
accelerate our revenue

If you're interested, please get in touch at - s at maker dot me

------
nathankane
Petal | UI Engineer, Infrastructure Engineer, Senior Platform Engineer | FULL-
TIME | New York, NY | ONSITE |
[https://www.petalcard.com/](https://www.petalcard.com/)

At Petal, we’re making credit honest, simple and accessible. We use machine
learning to analyze more data in our credit decisions, which means more people
qualify for our card, even if they’ve never had credit before. And we use
behavioral science and world-class product design to offer a simple, customer-
centric product that’s engineered to achieve better financial outcomes -- with
straightforward terms and no fees whatsoever. The result is an exciting new
approach to credit that is radically expanding credit access and improve the
lives of millions of consumers.

Please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard](https://jobs.lever.co/petalcard)

------
skyraider
LedgerX | New York, NY (NYC) | Full-time | Onsite

We are the first US-based CFTC-approved physically-settled bitcoin derivatives
exchange and clearinghouse. We have been operating since October 2017 and are
growing fast. We only allow eligible contract participants (institutional
investors and/or high net worth individuals). It's a really interesting
opportunity to work on a vertically-scaling product for a pool of very
sophisticated customers.

* Backend Engineer, Core Platform

Rapidly implement new Central Limit Order Book, collateral, risk and core
messaging features. Strong C++ experience required. Desirable: expertise in
high-volume timeseries data ingestion, storage and querying. Desirable: Python
expertise.

* Digital Assets Engineer (Bitcoin, Ethereum)

Build, maintain and test various integrations with digital assets. Assist with
the development, improvement and training around custody procedures. Strong
Python and SQLAlchemy skills required.

careers@ledgerx.com - mention HN

------
richardzyx
Shell TechWorks | Full-stack Engineer, Cloud Engineer, Marketing Intern |
Cambridge, MA | Internship | Full-time/Part-time

Shell TechWorks is looking for interns during the fall semester! You will get
to experience first hand how the energy industry works, the latest technology
for building software solutions, and travel to Shell sites and gain first-hand
experience. If you have React/RN, Node, JS, Python, and serverless experience,
or you are just an ultra-fast learner, feel free to apply by emailing rzhang
at shelltechworks.com

Internship Openings: \- Full stack software engineer (prefer Junior+ &
Masters) \- Product Owner & marketing intern (apply if you have technical
skills but also willing to do the "dirty" work of shamelessly market your
product)

Youtube video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcdZHDQfR9g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcdZHDQfR9g)

------
sumana25
Senior Frontend Developer at Canal Digital|Oslo, Norway|ONSITE| VISA

Do you want to be responsible for Canal Digital's Front End Architecture? We
are seeking a skilled developer with a good eye for design and UX. As Senior
Frontend developer you will work closely with our web development and design
teams to develop excellent, modern web solutions, in order to give our
customers and potential customer’s great UX and increase conversion rates and
customer self-service. You will be a part of a small, diverse team as well as
cooperating with other departments of the company. Canal Digital is a Nordic
pay TV and internet service provider.

Check out the job ad here: [https://www.telenor.com/career/vacant-
positions/?jobid=J0622...](https://www.telenor.com/career/vacant-
positions/?jobid=J062244) Contact sumana.biswas@telenor.com for more info

------
richattack
Thumbtack | Software Engineer, Product Manager | San Francisco, CA | Full-time
| ONSITE | [https://www.thumbtack.com](https://www.thumbtack.com)

Thumbtack is a local services marketplace that connects customers who need to
get things done with skilled professionals who can help. We hope to
fundamentally change the way customers identify and connect with local
services professionals, a market estimated to be $700B in the US alone. We
currently have over 260,000 paying pros per quarter on our platform and $250M
in funding to enable growth. We’re currently focused on scaling our product
even further.

Thumbtack has a strong commitment to transparency, diversity and work / life
balance. Having been at a number of companies of all sizes in the Bay, I can
say that the people at Thumbtack are some of the most thoughtful, intelligent,
and genuinely kind that I have worked with. Both from a learning perspective
and an overall well-being perspective, this is one of the best places I have
ever worked.

We’re hiring for the following roles in SF (3+ years experience minimum):

\- Full Stack Engineer

\- Front End Engineer

\- iOS Engineer

\- Android Engineer

\- Site Reliability Engineer (SRE)

\- Data Scientist

\- Product Manager

\- Product Designer / UX

We also have a Front End engineering role open in Salt Lake City.

Technologies: React, Redux, ES6, Go, Scala, PHP, Swift, Kotlin, AWS, Postgres,
BigQuery, ElasticSearch, Puppet, Terraform, Python, R

More job details here: [https://www.thumbtack.com/careers/#jobs-
Engineering](https://www.thumbtack.com/careers/#jobs-Engineering)

If this sounds interesting to you, drop me a line at rich+hn@thumbtack.com

------
kitaroricketts
Slice | Director of Engineering | New York, NY | slicelife.com

Slice is the leading technology and marketing platform made exclusively for
local pizzerias, making it super easy to order delicious, authentic local
pizza anywhere, anytime. We serve the $45 billion U.S. pizzeria market in two
ways: by providing a pizza-centric mobile and web ordering experience for
consumers, and by empowering local restaurants with the technology, tools, and
marketing to grow their business, while helping them compete with Big Pizza.
Can you imagine what a small mom and pop pizza shop could achieve with the
resources of Domino's?

What we're looking for:

-Masters / Bachelors degree in Computer Science, Software Engineering, or equivalent experience

-10+ years of experience developing large-scale, customer-facing websites and mobile applications.

-5+ years of experience managing engineering teams leveraging lean/agile methodologies.

-Strong leader capable of running a team and coordinating across other business and technology teams.

-Consistent track record of attracting, developing, and cultivating talent within his or her team, with a passion for diverse teams.

-Embraces and has experience with Agile product development methodology.

-Exceptional technologist: goes beyond people and process management to enable key technological choices across the team and beyond. Willing to get into the weeds to drive clarity and resolution.

-Proven technology leadership. Strong written and presentation skills. Excellent interpersonal and intrapersonal skills. ----

-Ability to articulate ideas to both technical and non-technical audiences.

message me at kitaro@slicelife.com or apply here:
[https://slicelife.com/jobs?gh_jid=1227004](https://slicelife.com/jobs?gh_jid=1227004)

------
matallo
TransferWise | London | Full-time, On Site |
[https://transferwise.com](https://transferwise.com)

We’re making a positive, irreversible change in the world of finance.
Together.

People on every continent are choosing TransferWise to help them live, travel
and work internationally. We’re the fairest, easiest way to manage your money
across borders.

Built by and for people who live global lives, we make sending money abroad up
to 8 times cheaper than the bank. This is money without borders instant,
convenient, transparent, and eventually free.

For our customers, using TransferWise is as simple as sending money from A to
B, but behind our app and website is a complex engine of currencies and
routes, that’s being designed, built and powered by our talented teams in
cities around the world.

We’re just at the beginning of our story and we’re growing at an incredible
pace. We won’t stop until anyone, anywhere can send, spend and receive money
wherever they are, whatever they’re doing. There’s still heaps to do and we
can’t do it alone.

We're hiring for multiple positions on our team, Organic Growth:

\- UX Copywriter [https://grnh.se/8c6228391](https://grnh.se/8c6228391)

\- Marketing Designer [https://grnh.se/1a8be8871](https://grnh.se/1a8be8871)

\- Full Stack Developer [https://grnh.se/96b73fca1](https://grnh.se/96b73fca1)

To see all roles visit [https://grnh.se/e63c675d1](https://grnh.se/e63c675d1)

The company also offers relocation support.

For any doubt just drop me a line: carlos.matallin at transferwise dot com and
I'll be happy to have a chat

------
andrewmd5
Rainway | Frontend Development | Seattle, WA | Onsite |
[https://jobs.github.com/positions/c18b0c4c-9571-11e8-8622-e0...](https://jobs.github.com/positions/c18b0c4c-9571-11e8-8622-e08811d6d7bc)

We believe people should be able to play anywhere. Rainway is a web-based
game-streaming platform that lets users do just that with their favorite
games. Now they can enjoy games like Overwatch, Cuphead, PlayerUnknown’s
Battlegrounds and much more anywhere. You can read more about our mission
here.

We're looking for a full-time JavaScript/TypeScript Frontend Developer with
love for video games and killer web applications built with new technologies.

Full description:
[https://jobs.github.com/positions/c18b0c4c-9571-11e8-8622-e0...](https://jobs.github.com/positions/c18b0c4c-9571-11e8-8622-e08811d6d7bc)

------
netrias
Netrias (www.netrias.com) | Boston | Full-time | Onsite | Can sponsor visas

Netrias is a fast-growing Artificial Intelligence (AI) company that
specializes in boosting expert’s performance with machines. We are at the
forefront in applying AI in the life sciences to more rapidly generate
breakthroughs.

Netrias is working on a novel database technology to support the creation and
processing of large datasets in the life sciences using AI techniques. We are
seeking a talented Senior Software Engineer to contribute to the development
of this technology. Growth is available across the design, build, test, and
implementation aspects of the software development life cycle. See our job ad
for more details:

Senior Software Engineer (Java)
[http://www.netrias.com/careers/](http://www.netrias.com/careers/)

I am the hiring manager - feel free to reach out to me here or at
employment@netrias.com.

------
jdqhire
Qualys Inc. (qualys.com, NASDAQ: QLYS) | Foster City CA | Full-time, ONSITE |
$110k-$125k, RSUs, 401(k) matching, bonuses, health benefits

Qualys is a provider of cloud security, compliance and related services for
small and medium-sized businesses and large corporations.

We are looking for a capable, motivated engineer to help us update and
maintain our backend infrastructure. The ideal candidate has good knowledge of
Ceph. A demonstrable ability to learn new and complex technologies is a
substitute for this requirement. Must have a good knowledge of Linux, VMWare,
databases, and preferably some experience with an S3-compatible object storage
system. Solid programming experience in a language such as Java, C, Go, or
Python is required as is experience with networking, logging, and monitoring.

Please send a short cover letter and a resume to jdavis@(our domain).
Interview process will include a short coding exercise. No recruiters.

------
mmooddeell
QVSTA | Lead Frontend Developer | Berlin, Germany | Full-time | Onsite

QVSTA is an expanding online platform for model agencies and content creators
in the creative industry. Our mission is to disrupt a slow, intransparent
market full of gate keepers. It’s a great time to join QVSTA as we have
traction and a proven business model but there’s still so much ahead. Join us
at this very early stage to help building products that empower people to work
as creatives.

YOU WILL Lead the frontend development. Your voice will be heard and you’ll be
part of the decision making. Partner with our designers to build a beautiful
and customer friendly product. Grow and learn. We don’t expect anyone to know
everything, but we expect you to want to learn what you don’t know.

To apply or if you have questions email ludwig@qvsta.com

For more information: [http://qvsta.com/work/](http://qvsta.com/work/)

------
youecameron
Blitzm Systems | Multiple positions available | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE
only | Full-time | [https://www.blitzm.com.au](https://www.blitzm.com.au)

Blitzm is a software engineering company founded and run by software
engineers. We work together in Melbourne creating solutions for companies
around Australia and beyond.

We require two engineers who can focus on a major project using Microsoft
stack, Angular and native mobile.

* Senior Software Engineer - be a key decision, architect and communicate solutions, lead other developers.

* Database & ETL Engineer - database design, manage database migrations, data warehousing and reporting, MS DB tools.

We work in a social but relaxed share space. We promote everyone to contribute
to internal/side projects. We have team tech workshops every Friday. We hire
engineers that enjoy both creating software and continually learning how to do
it better.

Email applications to: jobs@blitzm.com

------
TheOsiris
SFOX | Front-end Engineer, DBAs, Systems Engineer, Trading Systems Engineer,
Blockchain Engineer, DevOps | Remote (US & Canada) | Full-time | $100k - $150k
| [https://www.sfox.com/](https://www.sfox.com/) SFOX is a leading
cryptocurrency OTC and trading platform. We are currently 20 people (12
engineers and growing). We are a YC company (S14), backed by Khosla Ventures,
Social Capital, Transmedia, Blockchain Capital, and other top investors. We
have had a meteoric growth over the last 4 years, trading and transacting
billions of dollars of crypto.

## Front-end engineer

In this role, you’ll be splitting your time between product design
responsibilities and front-end development (Ember and React), developing
single-page applications, creating API endpoints, wireframing user experience
flows, and collaborating on designs that you’ll present to a variety of
stakeholders.

## Systems Engineer

In this role, you'll be working on a vast array of services spanning all areas
of our business. Our backend stack is Go, C/C++, typescript, and python.

## Trading Systems Engineer

In this role, we are looking for people with experience building trading
platforms, working with exchanges, familiar with FIX/FAST, OMS, and order
matching. Familiarity writing trading algorithms and low latency and high
throughput systems are highly valuable.

## Blockchain Engineer

In this role, you'll be working on adding support for new cryptocurrencies.
This requires familiarity with running blockchain nodes, signing schemes and
cryptography.

## DBA

We are looking for experienced database programmers who are familiar with sql
programming, stored procedures and functions.

We're only looking for senior people, so you must have at least a few years of
experience. Apply today! jobs+yc@sfox.com

------
dcveloper
Department of Treasury - Digital Solutions | Washington DC | Full-time | On
site + 2 days/week telework | GS13/14 - $96,970 - $148,967

Digital Solutions operates, maintains, modernizes, and secures mission-
critical systems and applications for Treasury and other Federal Agencies. Our
core focus is the delivery of superior user experiences through Treasury’s web
properties.

Specifically, we:

Support Treasury’s Workplace Community Cloud (WC2) environment, which hosts
mission-critical public and private applications and web properties;

Build new products and services to support customer missions, including
public-facing, extranet, intranet, and development/test web solutions,
applications, and mobile apps; and

Provide support for Treasury-wide team collaboration sites, public-facing
websites (including Treasury.gov), and bureau/office webmasters and content
managers.

Looking forward to hear from you. If you have any questions, feel free to PM.

~~~
seishun
Do you require US citizenship? If not, do you sponsor visas?

------
xaragmbh
Xara | Berlin, Germany | Backend Developer | Full-time | Visa | Onsite |
www.xara.com

This is your opportunity to work on a product that will be used by millions of
people, and to contribute to the most amazing web-based creative tool being
developed today. A team of 30 developers is building a new slick product,
using the very latest, state of the art web technologies: Javascript, HTML5,
CSS and WebGL for only the newest browsers and touch devices. We also use
Node.js, React, Vanilla JS, Git, Mocha, Karma and TeamCity.

About you:

Solid commercial experience (3 years +) with: Server-side programming, Linux
configuration, TDD and continuous integration, JavaScript and Node.js,
Advanced Bash programming, NOSQL (Redis and MongoDB are required), TSDB,
Docker, GIT.

\- A solid understanding of cloud deployment strategies and scalable
architectures - A desire to work on world-leading web software products -
Highly motivated, with a positive attitude to work and the ability to learn
quickly - Good trouble-shooting skills with the perseverance to solve problems
- Able to work productively, both autonomously and as part of a dynamic team

Some nice to have experience:

Good knowledge of the most common web servers / load balancers (Apache, Nginx,
HAProxy), Experience with ELK and Grafana, Experience with AWS or GCP,
Experience with Kubernetes, Commercial experience with high-volume scalable
architectures, an interest in online security

For You:

\- Exciting work with high responsibility - Work in a startup with the ability
to have an impact - We promote professional development - Highly motivated and
friendly colleagues

Are you interested in new exciting challenges, while working in a young and
dynamic environment in Berlin? Please get in touch with us: jobs@xara.com or
through [http://www.xara.com/jobs/](http://www.xara.com/jobs/)

------
arborbio
Arbor | Software Engineer - Python | Cambridge, MA | Full-time Onsite

At Arbor, we're building a search engine to organize all the proteins in the
world. As a software engineer in this early-stage venture-backed startup, you
will have considerable latitude and be expected to build scalable and robust
data processing pipelines, while also defining and using interfaces to enable
complex searches for proteins that can lead to impactful new technologies.

We have an incredible team of scientists pushing the boundaries of high
throughput protein characterization in the lab, and our scientific founders
have previously founded companies now publicly traded and worth > $1B.

More details:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/arborbio/view/P_AAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/arborbio/view/P_AAAAAACAAADABJtLBZpika)

------
davweb
TripAdvisor | Oxford, UK | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | Software Engineers - All Levels

TripAdvisor is the largest travel site in the world, visited by over 455
million travellers each month.

The Oxford office of the Experiences and Rentals group is looking for a
software engineers at all levels of expeirence to join our fast-growing team.
Our work supports hundreds of thousands of travellers each day booking
attractions and holiday homes across the globe.

We’re responsible for the entirety of the marketplace: suppliers, owners,
travellers, finance and customer support. We build and maintain the underlying
systems that power the common supply platform as well as all of the points of
sale and customer service tools.

Apply here: [https://careers.tripadvisor.com/c/engineering-it-
jobs?qcity=...](https://careers.tripadvisor.com/c/engineering-it-
jobs?qcity=Oxford&qstate=United%20Kingdom)

------
aheifets
Atomwise (YC W15) | Infrastructure, DevOps, Machine Learning | San Francisco |
Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.atomwise.com/careers/](https://www.atomwise.com/careers/)

Atomwise Inc. patented the first deep learning technology for structure-based
small molecule drug discovery. This AI technology harnesses millions of data
points and thousands of protein structures to solve problems that a human
chemist would take many lifetimes to solve. Atomwise has partnered with some
of the world’s largest pharmaceutical and agrochemical companies, and with
more than 50 leading academic institutions and hospitals, to tackle the
challenges of discovering and developing better drugs and chemicals. Recently,
Atomwise raised $45 million from leading venture capital firms to support the
development and application of its AI technology.

------
superplussed
Seedlang | Front-end Developer | Berlin | REMOTE, FULL-TIME | Salary +
sizeable equity

Seedlang ([http://seedlang.com](http://seedlang.com)) is a video-based
language learning website that can be thought of as a combination of the best
parts from Duolingo, Memrise, and Youtube. We create small stories around
grammatical topics, split the sentences of the story into flashcards, and
embed grammar into the subtitles of the flashcards. It's a really unique
experience, and so far the response from the German-learning community has
been great.

We use React / Mobx in the front-end, and Rails as a API server in the
backend. I'm looking for someone to help with adapting our current codebase to
React Native, so React Native eperience would be great. Interest in (spoken)
languages is a huge plus! :)

Remote is totally fine, though Berlin is preferred.

Contact me at jeremy@seedlang.com

------
kruppel
Checkr | San Francisco, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.checkr.com](https://www.checkr.com)

Checkr is redefining the background check, facilitating a fair and scalable
process for the new and ever-changing world of work.

Our background:

    
    
      • Profitable
      • $100M Series C in early 2018
      • Member of the YC S14 class
      • More details: https://www.keyvalues.com/checkr
    

We're hiring for a range of positions and teams:

    
    
      • Directors of & Senior Engineering managers
      • Frontend, backend, full stack engineers
      • Data, infrastructure
      • DevOps
      • Security & IT
      • Machine learning
    

For detailed information, check out
[https://checkr.com/careers/?gh_src=7555ec591](https://checkr.com/careers/?gh_src=7555ec591).

Or feel free to email me directly at kurt@checkr.com.

------
MartinMond
PSPDFKit | REMOTE | Full-time | Elixir

We’re looking to hire a backend engineer to join our team working on PSPDFKit
for Web ([https://pspdfkit.com/pdf-sdk/web/](https://pspdfkit.com/pdf-
sdk/web/)).

We are building a modern PDF SDK with technologies like Elixir, React,
PostgreSQL, Docker, and WebAssembly. Your role as a backend engineer will be
to implement new features, improve the reliance of our server component, and
work on scalability problems in a well-tested Elixir application.

If you're interested in working for a fully bootstrapped company, with a team
all over the globe, that iterates quickly and uses a modern, pragmatic tech
stack, then check out our job ad: [https://pspdfkit.com/jobs/backend-
engineer/](https://pspdfkit.com/jobs/backend-engineer/)

------
apaugh
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time | We have raised
over $80M to apply machine learning to one of the most unique datasets in
existence - tens of millions of images of cells under a huge number of
biological and chemical perturbations, generated in our own labs - in order to
find treatments for hundreds of diseases. Our long term mission is to decode
biology to radically improve lives - we want to understand biology so well
that we can fix most things that go wrong in our bodies. Among other awesome
folks, Yoshua Bengio is one of our advisors, and helps our ML team come up
with novel ways of tackling these problems. We’re looking for:

* ML researchers: Looking for a highly experienced senior/principal-level machine learning researcher who wants a challenging problem, lots of rich data, and knowledge that their breakthroughs will seriously help people. No bio background needed.

* Biologists, computational biologists, automation scientists, and drug discovery experts. [http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers](http://www.recursionpharma.com/careers) for more details and to apply.

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Great pay, health
insurance, 401k, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-
caliber team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to
sponsor/extend visas, but you need to already be authorized to work in the US
--we can’t handle the lottery at this stage. Tech: Data science: python
scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn, matplotlib, bokeh, etc).
Software engineering: go, python, angular.js, react, javascript on aws and
gce. Deep learning (e.g. convolutional networks) we're mainly using the python
frameworks (keras, theano, tensorflow, etc). Our team of 98 so far:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
kingrolo
__* NO AGENCIES OR RECRUITERS PLEASE __*

Wildfish - [https://wildfish.com](https://wildfish.com)

We're a London based consultancy who work mainly with Django.

We're looking for a full stack developer to join us, ideally permanently but
will consider freelance too. Primarily you'll be working on our client sites
maintaining and developing Django web applications and mobile APIs, but also
working on some of our own products and open source projects
([https://github.com/wildfish/](https://github.com/wildfish/)).

Everyone in our organisation is technical, all of us working remotely,
although it's handy if you're within distance of London for meetings
occasionally. We're ideally looking for someone in the UK, but will possibly
consider someone overseas with excellent English in a similar timezone. Some
of the things we use, which it would be good for you to know some of:

\- Python/Django [Essential]

\- HTML/CSS/Javascript [Essential]

\- Twitter Bootstrap

\- React / React Native

\- PostgreSQL

\- Ubuntu Linux Server Admin

\- Docker

\- AWS, GCE, Kubernetes

The most important thing is that you must be passionate about your craft, and
eager to share and learn with others who feel the same. You'll need to be able
to work autonomously, so it's important that you're the sort of person who has
attention to detail and can be self motivated.

Please email work@wildfish.com, including the salary or rate you're looking
for, along with a list of 3 Django apps you like to use in projects, and a
link to any code you have available online. Please also mention if you have
any interest in cryptocurrency.

Thanks :)

------
BlindData
BlindData | Software Engineer | New York | Full-Time | $100k-150k

BlindData discovers the most talented software engineers in the country
through our groundbreaking assessment platform and matches them with the best
home. Get recognized, hired and rewarded.

About the role:

-Collaborate with our testing problem contributors to author, edit and deploy coding challenges on our platform.

-Constantly enhance platform performance and help scale our system as we grow.

-Create experiences for app and web environments.

-Partner with Lead Developer and CTO on various projects.

-Manage individual project priorities, deadlines and deliverables.

-Maintain and iterate on company website and overall user experience for candidates and partners.

-Work on a small, agile and growing team to help us build out the business and expand our user base.

Applicants should be highly skilled in at least one of Python, C++, Java and
PHP. We are a small but growing company looking to hire top technical talent.

If you are interested in applying, please email info@blinddata.com

------
RScoblionko
GoodRx |Sr. Software Engineer|Remote | Full time|
[https://bit.ly/2OyQEtz](https://bit.ly/2OyQEtz)

GoodRx is America’s #1 prescription price transparency platform. More than 8
million people use GoodRx’s website and popular mobile apps each month. We
help consumers save up to 80% on their medications by delivering prices and
available discounts at nearly every pharmacy in the U.S. More than 100,000
doctors use GoodRx, and our services have been positively reviewed by Good
Morning America, the American Heart Association, The New York Times, ABC News,
NBC News, AARP, Forbes, Consumer Reports, and many others.

Our goal is to provide Americans with convenient and affordable prescription
drugs. We offer solutions for consumers, employers, health plans and anyone
else who shares our desire to provide affordable prescriptions to all
Americans.

------
nsp
Teachable | New York, NY, USA | Full-Time | Onsite |
[https://teachable.com/careers](https://teachable.com/careers) We provide a
platform that lets people host and sell courses online, we have over 8 million
students and well over 200k instructors on the platform, shooting for $200
million in course sales this year. Hiring across the stack, especially
backend/ruby engineers (experience working on ecommerce or sitebuilders is a
bonus), a head of data, a Fullstack Mobile engineer, a lead product designer,
and a Product Manager. I can honestly say it’s the best place I’ve ever
worked. I’m the CTO here, hit me up at noahp@teachable.com if you have any
questions or head to
[https://teachable.com/careers/](https://teachable.com/careers/)

------
lpgauth

      AdGear - ONSITE - Backend Engineer (Erlang, C, Rust) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Data Engineer (Scala, Spark, Kafka, Vertica, AWS)- Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Front-end engineer (SASS, Bootstrap, Webpack) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Javascript Application Engineer (TypeScript, React) - Montreal - FullTime
      AdGear - ONSITE - Ruby Application Engineer (Ruby, RoR) - Montreal - FullTime
    

#erlang #c11 #rust #scala #ruby #typescript #opensource

Following its acquisition by the Visual Display division of Samsung in 2016,
AdGear is now focusing on enabling brands to connect with Samsung TV audiences
as they are exposed to digital media across all devices.

For more information, complete description of roles, and details on applying,
please see [http://jobs.adgear.com/](http://jobs.adgear.com/)

------
jscalisi
GRAIL | Quality Engineer, DEVOPS, Software Engineer, Security Engineer,
Technical Writer, Product Manager | Menlo Park, CA | Onsite

GRAIL is a life sciences company whose mission is to detect cancer early when
it can be cured. GRAIL is using the power of high-intensity sequencing,
population-scale clinical trials, and state of the art software engineering
and data science to enhance the scientific understanding of cancer biology and
develop blood tests for early-stage cancer detection. We are seeking
passionate and talented individuals to join us in realizing our mission, which
has the potential to dramatically reduce the global burden of cancer.

[https://grail.com/careers/career-
listings/?department=Comput...](https://grail.com/careers/career-
listings/?department=Computer%20Science%20and%20Software%20Engineering)

------
rhoai
Rho AI | Senior Software Engineer | Remote (US Only) | Full-time |
[http://www.rho.ai/](http://www.rho.ai/)

Rho AI builds customized data science products and services to solve real-
world problems, and we're hiring! Founded in 2012 by a team of entrepreneurs,
data scientists and PhDs focused on predictive modeling in professional
motorsports, Rho AI has grown to become a leader in the field of data science
and serves partners spanning a variety of channels and industries.

We are looking for a motivated software engineer who is excited to work across
our full stack and have a major impact in the direction of our products. See
our job posting for more details ([http://rho.ai/careers/senior-software-
engineer-2](http://rho.ai/careers/senior-software-engineer-2))

------
tapad
Tapad | Full-Time, Onsite: NYC or Oslo | Open Compensation

Tapad is known for inventing and introducing the Tapad Device Graph™ to the
industry. At the heart of it, we dig data. Built on Scala from Day 1, Tapad
Engineering leverages cutting edge tech like Spark, Kafka and Hadoop. We also
leverage GCP and the associated tools found in their offering (i.e., BigQuery,
BigTable, DataProc, etc.).

Tapad's tech stack:

___________________________________________

Distributed Applications... Scala, Python

Distributed Computing... Google Cloud, BigQuery, Kafka, Zookeeper, Spark

___________________________________________

Here are our open roles in Engineering:

VP of Data Science (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/662d406e1](https://grnh.se/662d406e1)

Director of Engineering (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/5d613f881](https://grnh.se/5d613f881)

Senior Software Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/1aa604b71](https://grnh.se/1aa604b71)

Senior Site Reliability Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/e908f4c21](https://grnh.se/e908f4c21)

Senior Site Reliability Engineer ( NYC):
[https://grnh.se/e8b4d9461](https://grnh.se/e8b4d9461)

Senior UI Engineer (NYC):
[https://grnh.se/3ac00c171](https://grnh.se/3ac00c171)

Senior Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/e03c66241](https://grnh.se/e03c66241)

Software Engineer (Oslo):
[https://grnh.se/4c83cbf01](https://grnh.se/4c83cbf01)

------
RedBalloonSec
Red Balloon Security | New York, NY | Full time and Interns | Onsite | Visa
welcome | Undergraduate, Masters, PhD| Rolling start dates/application
deadline|redballoonsecurity.com

About Us: Red Balloon Security is a venture backed startup cyber security
company headquartered in New York City. Our mission is to provide embedded
device manufacturers with strong host-based firmware security. We believe all
embedded devices require strong protections against malware and intrusions,
and seek to provide these protections to our customers.

Our key markets include enterprise equipment, automotive, aviation, unified
communications, SCADA, Internet-of-Things, network infrastructure and more.
There is a vast universe of vulnerable embedded devices deployed around the
world that need security.

We have created a means to inject our Symbiote host-based security technology
onto any device, regardless of CPU type, regardless of functionality,
regardless of operating system and without changing the performance and
functionality of the device. We do not require access to customer source code,
nor do we require manufacturers to change their product design to accommodate
our security solution.

Red Balloon Security offers a full benefits package, 401k, a generous vacation
policy, and paid health and dental plans. The company is located in Midtown
West in New York City. We are an Equal Opportunity Employer of minorities,
women, protected veterans, and individuals with disabilities.

Open Positions:

Security Researcher / Security Software Engineer Python Engineer Business
Intelligence Analyst Software Engineer in Test

Security Intern Business Intelligence Intern

More detailed job descriptions:
[https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/](https://redballoonsecurity.com/jobs/)
To apply, email jobs@redballoonsecurity.com. Make sure to include what job you
are looking for in the subject line!

------
dethtron5000
NBC News Digital | New York (Rockefeller Center) & Seattle | Full-Time |
Onsite | Several Software Engineering Positions (varying seniority) Details:
NBC News is one of the most trusted news sources in the world and has a
heritage of technical and product innovation in both broadcast and digital.

We hare hiring multiple positions for our front end, content tools, apps, data
analytics, and API teams. Software engineers on our team work with
technologies like React, Node.js, Go, GraphQL, Elastic Search and more to
create the platforms that power NBC News's websites and applications. We
collaborate closely with product managers, designers and the newsroom to build
products that help manage NBC's content and make it accessible to our web
sites, apps, developers and other experiences. We offer competitive salaries,
great benefits, and awesome views from a landmark skyscrapers in Manhattan and
downtown Seattle.

A few of our roles:

\- Software Engineer, APIs and Systems (NY):
[http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/175483910713/software-
eng...](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/175483910713/software-engineer-
apis-and-systemst)

\- Senior Mobile Engineer (Seattle):
[http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/173557701113/sr-mobile-
en...](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/173557701113/sr-mobile-engineer)

\- Sr. Frontend Engineer, Web (NY):
[http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/175484564818/senior-
front...](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/post/175484564818/senior-frontend-
engineer-web)

You can see all open roles here: [http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/work-
here](http://nbcnewsdigitaljobs.com/work-here)

If you have questions about these roles please feel free to email me at
peter.olson@nbcuni.com.

------
tsul
Everlane | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | everlane.com |
ONSITE

Everlane is a fashion retailer looking for an experienced software engineer to
join its fast-growing technology team. We are taking on increasingly complex
challenges as a company that is reimagining the apparel industry and setting a
higher standard for transparency and sustainability. Software engineers at
Everlane have built, from scratch, the internal tools and customer-facing
experiences that drive one of the fastest-growing on- and offline retailers.

Qualifications:

\- Minimum of 5 years of professional software engineering experience in a
production environment

\- Experience with high-traffic web applications

\- Proficient in web development technologis such as Ruby on Rails and
React/Redux

\- Proven ability to work cross-functionally with product managers and
designers

\- Proven ability to independently manage and execute software development
projects

Reach out to taylor.sullivan@everlane.com

------
cha1
Luster | Brooklyn, NY | Software Engineer | ONSITE, FULL-TIME | 120K - 150K |
[https://luster.cc](https://luster.cc)

At Luster, art meets tech. We are inventors. Builders. Makers. Hackers.
Breakers. We specialize in high-tech, high-design, deeply social, experiential
marketing solutions. Bootstrapped in 2011, we are profitable and growing. We
have relied on our sister company (breakfastny.com) for engineering needs up
until now. Our tech team is tiny, you will be wearing many different hats play
a big role in the future of our business.

Requirements: 3+ years full-stack development experience. Good communication
skills. Background in Computer Science or equivalent. Authorized to work in
the US.

Apply here: [ [https://luster.cc/careers/](https://luster.cc/careers/) ]

------
bdance
Diffbot | Machine Learning Engineer, ML Researcher, Software Engineer |
Mountain View | Full-time, Onsite, Visa

[https://www.diffbot.com/careers/](https://www.diffbot.com/careers/)

At Diffbot we are developing an autonomous knowledge extraction system that is
performing at better-than-human levels of precision in production within
hundreds of companies. We're one of the few profitable AI startups that exist
and our automatically synthesized knowledge graph generates 1B+ entities and
1T+ facts. We're putting together a top-tier team now with the goal of trying
to build the first real production-grade general knowledge graph and resolving
entities against our knowledge graph.

Must have minimum of 5 years industry work experience. Check out our career
page for more information. Contact us directly at jobs@diffbot.com

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure (YC S15) | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA (downtown) |
ONSITE/REMOTE | [https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

\----

Second Measure analyzes billions of credit card transactions to answer real-
time questions about consumer behavior.

Through our self-service analytics platform, we help our clients – some of the
world’s largest brands and investment firms – answer questions like:

    
    
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in NYC? [1]
      - What's going on in the meal-kit space? [2]
      - How dependent is Stitch Fix on its biggest spenders? [3]
      - (Check out our research blog [3])
    

We’re 45 people today - mostly senior engineers and data scientists. Two-
thirds of us are technical, more than half with PhDs.

We’re looking for other strong builders, especially those who can grow into
leadership roles:

    
    
      - Senior Software Engineer (backend/frontend/data) - REMOTE OK
      - Senior Data Scientist
      - Product Manager
      - (more)
    

I'm a founder (mike@). Apply directly [4] or email jobs@ and CC me.

[1] [http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-
boost-...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/Lyft-gets-boost-from-
Uber-s-travails-11262651.php)

[2] [https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-
ahe...](https://www.theinformation.com/data-suggest-more-trouble-ahead-for-
blue-apron)

[3]
[http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/2017/12/07/whales/)

[4]
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure](https://boards.greenhouse.io/secondmeasure)

------
rcavezza
FINCURA | DevOps Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, Principal Software
Engineer, Business Analyst, Business Development Representative | Boston, MA |
Full-time | ONSITE

FINCURA is a Techstars company that helps deserving businesses grow by
enabling financial institutions to make faster and smarter lending decisions.
We completed Techstars a few months ago and are ramping up as we close deals.

We're currently hiring for a number of technical and non-technical positions
as we grow. Fincura is an awesome company and I'm proud to be here. We're
building an amazing team and a solid culture. I love coming to work everyday.

Tech Stack: Python3, Postgres, Angular

Send an email to bob@fincuratech.com if you're interested. All up to date
available positions can be found at
[https://venturefizz.com/fincura](https://venturefizz.com/fincura)

------
j-collier
Realm Five, Inc. | Software Engineer, Firmware Engineer | Lincoln, NE | ONSITE
| FULL-TIME | [https://www.realmfive.com](https://www.realmfive.com) Realm
Five is developing disruptive solutions to automate production agriculture.
Our solutions utilize IoT (Internet of Things), data analysis, and automation
technologies. Our stack includes Ruby, Javascript, React-Native, C/C++, Go,
AWS, and LabView. We develop the hardware, firmware and software in-house. We
are hiring for a variety of positions:

    
    
        Full Stack Web Developer(Jr./Mid./Sr.)
        Mobile Application Developer (Hybrid)
        Embedded Device Firmware Engineer
    

Holler at justin.collier@realmfive.com if you're interested in helping us
solving big problems in agriculture around the world.

~~~
ball_of_lint
That link is broken for me. I think you want to remove the www.

~~~
j-collier
Thanks for letting me know!

------
TaekLD
LaunchDarkly | ONSITE | Oakland, CA | Mobile SDK Engineer | Full-time | Cannot
sponsor new visas at the moment LaunchDarkly is a rapidly growing software
company with a strong mission and vision carried out by a talented and diverse
team of employees. Our goal is to help teams build better software, faster.
You'll join a small team from companies like Atlassian, Intercom, and GitHub,
and you'll have an immediate impact with our product and customers.

Our platform serves over 25 billion feature flags daily. The core technologies
we use daily include Golang, React, Redux, MongoDB, ElasticSearch, Redis,
HAProxy, and NATS.

We have a number of engineering opportunities available:
[https://launchdarkly.com/careers.html](https://launchdarkly.com/careers.html)
or feel free to email taek@launchdarkly.com

------
ChilliPepps
Minerva Engineering | Annapolis Junction, MD | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[http://www.minervaengineering.com](http://www.minervaengineering.com)

Minerva Engineering provides information security products and services that
support defense in depth strategies featuring technologies and processes to
harden and defend complex systems for the Intelligence Community and the
Department of Defense.

*Most of our positions require a TS/SCI (and above) security clearance.

We are hiring multiple professionals on different prime contracts, here are
some of the openings:

1) Digital Signal Process Senior Software Engineer:
[https://easyapply.co/a/bd9ee763-eb00-473c-9e00-ebc3f50231ca](https://easyapply.co/a/bd9ee763-eb00-473c-9e00-ebc3f50231ca)

2) Software Engineer, Visual Analytics:
[https://easyapply.co/a/96c4249d-33b7-4183-a845-e5e2778c4b03](https://easyapply.co/a/96c4249d-33b7-4183-a845-e5e2778c4b03)

3) Wireless Network Engineer:
[https://easyapply.co/a/8a87ae40-6182-4b30-9c55-7945cdc1f89e](https://easyapply.co/a/8a87ae40-6182-4b30-9c55-7945cdc1f89e)

4) Software Engineer, Qualitative Exploitation and Discovery:
[https://easyapply.co/a/33e82bbe-e260-4ab4-8386-3ca45fac0b37](https://easyapply.co/a/33e82bbe-e260-4ab4-8386-3ca45fac0b37)

5) Senior C++ Software Engineer: [https://easyapply.co/a/1d66d1cf-
bbea-4d1c-9d19-33d89a3b23f8](https://easyapply.co/a/1d66d1cf-
bbea-4d1c-9d19-33d89a3b23f8)

Visit
[https://minervaengineering.easyapply.co/](https://minervaengineering.easyapply.co/)
for a complete listing of current openings.

------
awad
Pixlee | SF and Toronto | Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://www.pixlee.com](https://www.pixlee.com)

Pixlee helps brands market and sell using the voice of their own customers by
leveraging user generated photos and videos. Today, one in four Americans
interact with Pixlee-managed content before making online purchase decisions.
Pixlee offers a unique opportunity to thrive and grow rapidly at a global
scale in a small-team startup environment. Our customers are some of the
largest brands in the world and everything you do here affects millions of
consumers.

We are looking for passionate back-end focused developers to help continue to
scale our product, and work closely with customers to integrate their
eCommerce stores with the Pixlee platform. You'll get a chance to work on a
wide range of problems in big data analytics, eCommerce integration, and API
development just to name a few. You'll have a chance to explore brand new
areas of interest while leveraging your experience to create robust and
optimized data pipelines and third-party integrations.

We love product focused engineers with excellent communication skills, the
ability to work with a multitude of languages, and a desire to continually
step out of their comfort zone.

Here are our open roles:

\- App & Partner Platform Engineer (SF):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=1267300](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=1267300)

\- App & Partner Platform Engineer (Toronto):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=1267422](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=1267422)

\- Senior QA Engineer (Toronto):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=1209290](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=1209290)

If you'd like to learn more, I'm always available at awad@pixleeteam.com

------
UJET
UJET | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Visa Sponsorship | www.ujet.co

Sr. Android Engineer; Sr. Backend Engineer; Site Reliability Engineer; Full
Stack Engineer; UX Designer; UX Researcher

More about opportunities here:
[https://www.ujet.co/careers/](https://www.ujet.co/careers/)

We are a series B start-up disrupting the customer support space. Our SaaS
platform replaces all of the convoluted systems, lines, and contact numbers of
standard customer support with a stunningly simple SDK and Smart Actions –
finger print, verification, real-time sharing (videos, photos, and
screenshots) and effortless in-app texting - plus all data is encrypted,
keeping customer data secure. We take the frustration out of customer support
and in turn, provide a sleek, secure, and modern smartphone-era experience.

------
patrickm1
ProxyCrawl startup | Node, Ruby, Cloud-Computing, Support, Marketing | 100%
remote | Full-time only | Competitive salaries depending on role and
experience (ranging $60k - $140k) At ProxyCrawl we care about data, all our
team loves the freedom that the internet gives to access anything at any time
and that's what we want to share and provide to the world. Internet should be
open and accessible for everyone.

Current job positions:

\- Remote cloud-computing infrastructure engineer \- Remote senior backend
engineer (ruby) \- Remote senior engineer (node js) \- Remote senior backend
engineer (Go) \- Remote digital marketer

Check full list here: [https://proxycrawl.com/about-
us#jobs](https://proxycrawl.com/about-us#jobs) All our team is remote and from
different countries and timezones.

Please email your resume to us at jobs [at] proxycrawl.com

------
mobilityware
MobilityWare | Software Eng,Unity,Design,Dev Ops | Irvine, CA | Full-Time |
Onsite | [https://grnh.se/igxqje1](https://grnh.se/igxqje1)

"Solitaire?! Really?" Yes – really! We have amazing people, which has earned
us both 'Best Places To Work' in the OC (’15, ’16, and ’17) and a 4.6 rating
on Glassdoor. And that’s before you consider that we have the 2nd most played
mobile game in the world. Your contributions touch millions, every single day.

Software Engineer - Game Labs - Build games from scratch for social networks
(JS,HTML5,SDKs).

DevOps Software Engineer - Recruit a team and own CI/CD tooling

Engineering Manager - positions open for Ad Tech and Dev Ops

Game Designer - Match-3 Puzzle - Create game systems and design features and
enhancements for Match-3 products

We are also in need of QA, Sr. BI, User Acquisition, and Producer/Product
Owners.

------
finn_blackwood
Pentair | Raleigh, NC USA | IoT Data Scientist | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.pentair.com/](https://www.pentair.com/)

We are looking for an innovative Data Scientist to define and inform data
collection and utilization for Internet of Things applications within Pentair.
Our group needs strong technical knowledge and experience in extracting
actionable insights from data through externally available data sources as
well as internally maintained stores. The ideal candidate would be skilled in
approaching data from the perspectives of device optimization, support and
maintenance, as well as an end user's point of view. They would be able to
combine acquired domain knowledge with applicable statistical methods to give
process visibility and understanding as well as rational justification for new
opportunities. They must have adept ability using a variety and changing set
of data tools as new technologies become viable. The right candidate will have
a passion for deriving meaning from the available data.

Role Tasks:

* Work with domain experts and support engineers to identify opportunities for data collection or application.

* Curate and analyze data from multiple sources to discover actionable insights into operations, maintenance, and utility.

* Assess viability of emerging techniques and technologies

* Guide model development and deployment

Role Qualifications:

* Strong problem solving skills and internal drive for solutions

* Experience using computer languages such as Python and SQL to access and manipulate data

* Experience defining data architectures

* Knowledge of advanced data techniques from decision trees to neural networks and ability to use them with discretion

* Strong communication skills to help coordinate multiple initiatives

Please contact me at finn.blackwood@pentair.com

------
travisbrady
HomeAway | Austin | Data Scientist II (other roles available too) | Full Time
| Onsite HomeAway (part of Expedia group) is a large online vacation rental
marketplace based in Austin. We currently have a data science team of >30
people working on lots of interesting problems.

We're looking to hire an experienced Data Scientist to work on search
relevance/ranking and/or recommender systems or potentially query suggestion.
This role is a great place for anyone with a background in learning to rank,
sponsored search/ad ctr prediction, computational advertising or recommender
systems in general.

Me: tbrady [at symbol] homeaway [dot] com

Job posting: [https://www.homeaway.com/careers/job/irc12444-data-
scientist...](https://www.homeaway.com/careers/job/irc12444-data-scientist-
ll/)

------
srosenberg
Forensiq ([https://impact.com/ad-fraud-detection/](https://impact.com/ad-
fraud-detection/)) | New York, NY | Software Engineers | Full-time | Visa |
Onsite

Our small and highly-collaborative team is on a mission to empower
adtech/martech with analytics tools which prevent and measure fraud across
many channels. We tackle many challenging software engineering and algorithmic
problems. Our distributed platform processes TBs of data daily; handles high-
throughput request rates and low-latency response times while being highly-
available across the globe.

Email me directly if interested.

Stan Rosenberg VP of Engineering stan.rosenberg@impact.com |
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scieneer/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scieneer/)

------
vakkermans
MXX Music | Software developer (C++/Qt/QML) | London, full-time |
[https://www.mxxmusic.com](https://www.mxxmusic.com)

MXX Music develops AI music editing technology. We are currently developing
our Audition Pro desktop application, which allows a recorded stereo music
track to be automatically re-edited to fit the narrative of a video. We are
looking for a mid-level or senior Qt/QML C++ person to help bring our
prototype to market.

The code base is new, so mostly modern C++14. Qt/QML, Mac/Windows/Linux,
Boost, FFMPEG. Experience with backend technologies and Google Cloud would be
a plus.

We prefer on-site, but if you feel your skills are a good fit, then please do
contact us. Remote is possible, but would have to include a couple of months
on-site first.

Please contact us by email at join@mxxmusic.com.

------
abpavel
IP Fabric | Senior FullStack NodeJS Developer | Prague, CZ | ONSITE

We're making network engineering fun again by mapping and verification of
global IP networks, not only by visually mapping life of a packet end to end
and all the way down to the electrical signals, but also by guiding engineers
through the vast underlying infrastructure technologies. Our product enables
enterprises to prevent network downtime or to find the exact cause of that
spinning wheel slowness.

We're looking for developers with passion for large scale visualization,
databases, api, ui, interpreters, or complex systems.

Our stack

    
    
      * Node.JS, ArangoDB, RabbitMQ
      * React, Redux, Socket.io
    

What we offer

    
    
      * Equity through stock option plan
      * Flexible working hours
      * Equipment of your choice
      * Offices in the center of Prague with a lot of light
    

Email me at pavel@ipfabric.io

------
Sikul
Discord | Senior Engineers | San Francisco | ONSITE

Discord is building a platform dedicated to connecting people through games.
We grew from 45 million to 130 million users in the last year. We have over 19
million daily active users and that number is growing every day. Discord is
just 3 years old.

We're hiring senior engineers in the key roles of native, front-end, data
science, and data infrastructure. Join an amazing team solving interesting
scaling problems and creating next generation features.

[https://discordapp.com/jobs](https://discordapp.com/jobs)

Tech: Elixir/Erlang, React, Javascript, Python, Go, C++, Cassandra, GCP

Engineering blog:
[https://blog.discordapp.com/tagged/engineering](https://blog.discordapp.com/tagged/engineering)

Feel free to message us directly at jobs@discordapp.com.

------
StylightGmbH
Stylight | Full Stack and Data Engineers | Munich, Germany | Onsite |
Relocation + Visa Assistance

Stylight is a mission-driven company that combines a great workplace,
exceptional colleagues and hard problems. Our culture is key to our success
and has helped us attract and retain stunning colleagues, making work at
Stylight insanely satisfying. We may be rooted in Munich, but we live
everywhere online. Interested in joining us? We are looking for engineers who
want to make an impact, having experience e.g. in Javascript, Python, Java,
AWS, ReactJS etc.

Check out our Jobs Page:
[http://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/](http://jobs.stylight.com/Jobs/) and Tech
Blog: [https://tech.stylight.com/](https://tech.stylight.com/)

We're looking forward to meeting you!

------
ASchubert
Invia Group Germany - fluege.de | (Senior) Android Developer (m/f) | Berlin,
Germany | ONSITE | RELOCATION and VISA Support

The Invia Group is a pan-European market leader in online travel sales and
brings together leading travel portals in Europe under one roof. From package
holidays to tailored tours, from business trips to family breaks.

We are looking for a talented Android Developer (m/f) with an intrinsic
curiosity in technological innovations for our mobile team in Berlin. Our
fluege.de-android-app enables users to book their flights directly from their
Android-Device. It has been downloaded more than half a million times.
Currently, we are working on a relaunch of this app with the goal to create a
more intuitive and exciting experience for our customers with state of the art
technologies. This is your chance to develop and build applications for
millions of users and impact the future of the online travel industry.

Our tech stack: Kotlin, Coroutines, Dagger 2, Retrofit, MVVM with
unidirectional data flow, Github/Travis Ci.

Your tasks:

    
    
       - Develop the fluege.de Android App using cutting-edge technologies
       - Write clean, SOLID, maintainable code
       - Push forward our test-driven development process including unit, integration- and functional testing
       - Collaborate with your coworkers (m/f), our Designer-Team and Product-management to develop and ship new features
       - Share new ideas and make decisions about app architecture and technologies
    

To find out more and apply just follow the link: [http://bit.ly/Berlin-
Android](http://bit.ly/Berlin-Android)

In case you have any questions, do not hesitate and contact Alexander Schubert
via jobs@invia.de

We are also looking for Front End Developer (m/f) and Back End Developer (m/f)
just have a look at our career-page =>
[http://bit.ly/InviaCareer](http://bit.ly/InviaCareer)

------
kevinmchugh
Synap | Chicago | Onsite At Synap, customer relationships are the center of
our product and our business. We create delightful experiences for account
managers, customer success reps, and other B2B relationships managers, and
empower them to grow their relationships and accomplish their goals every day.
At Synap, we believe in operating with integrity, openness, gratitude, and
pragmatism. We develop in Rails with a React front-end and spend a lot of time
integrating with APIs. We like Heroku and Postgres and Elasticsearch. We're
currently growing our team and looking for one experienced full-stack engineer
and one front-end engineer.

You, we hope, have some experience with React or Rails or both.

For more information, and to apply, please visit:

[https://getsynap.com/jobs.html](https://getsynap.com/jobs.html)

Have a wonderful day

------
chemphill
Carbon Five | San Francisco, Santa Monica, Chattanooga, New York, Seattle |
Full-Time, Onsite | [https://www.carbonfive.com](https://www.carbonfive.com)

Carbon Five is a digital product development consultancy. We partner with our
clients to create exceptional products and grow effective teams. We work with
for numerous startups in addition to companies and organizations like
StitchFix, Autodesk, Hulu, National Geographic, Coinbase, Square, Filecoin,
and the San Francisco Museum of Modern Art.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five](https://www.keyvalues.com/carbon-five)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Product Designer:
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/designer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Product Manager: [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/product-
manager/?ref=keyv...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/product-
manager/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Developer (3-5 years):
[https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/developer/?ref=keyvalues](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/developer/?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Developer (5+ years): [https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=key...](https://www.carbonfive.com/careers/senior-
developer/?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: The majority of our work is in Rails, Node, and Java, but almost
everything is up for grabs. We have recently been doing more work in Elixir,
Go, blockchain, and infrastructure tooling.The only tech we don’t work in is
.NET and PHP.

------
silent_void
RakutenTV | Barcelona, Spain | Video Encoding Engineers | Full-time | Visa |
Onsite

Rakuten TV is a video-on-demand (VOD) streaming service within the Rakuten's
services group family, offering thousands of hours of high quality movies and
TV series for subscription, rental and purchase.

We are looking for software engineers specialized in video encoding for design
and improve of our internal tools to generate media optimized for video
streaming:

\- Knowledge of codecs, containers and formats of video/audio/subs:
h264/h265/EC-3/MP4/VP9/CMAF/IMF.

\- Encoding/packaging with open source tools: ffmpeg/bento, etc

\- Streaming protocols: DASH, Smooth Streaming, HLS etc

\- DRM: PlayReady, Modular Widevine

\- HDR formats: HDR10, Dolby Vision

Our stack is based in Rails, AWS, Docker, MySQL, Redis. But for us is more
important if you have knowledge in video encoding

If interested, please write me miquel {dot} barba {at} rakuten {dot} com

------
sunilsea
Readyfire | Fullstack Software Engineer | SF (onsite) | Fulltime

Do you want to shape the future of sports wagering?

Readyfire is a San Francisco based startup funded by Bullpen Capital
(investors in gaming leaders Zynga & FanDuel), and we are looking for great
Full Stack engineers to add to our team. We're looking for motivated self-
starters that thrive in a fast moving environment. Bonus if you are a sports
fan and have familiarity with fantasy sports, daily fantasy, sportsbooks and
other sports related games. This is an opportunity to become a core member of
our team and help us shape the company from the ground up.

The Position:

We want to make sports wagering accessible to all sports fans, including the
most casual of fans who have never wagered on a game before. There are over
140M adult sports fans in the US. Less than 20% have ever wagered on sports
online. We need the right full stack engineer to build compelling products
with innovative UI/UX to turn them from uninitiated into core users of our
product.

As one of the early members of our team you'll have a major influence on our
core product and the long term company vision. You'll work closely with all
members of the team in a high energy environment.

You're the right candidate for this role if you: \- Have strong proficiency in
JavaScript/ES6 \- Have experience with and good understanding of the React
stack. Node/React/Redux/React Native \- Have proven ability to work in a fast
paced environment to turn mockups/prototypes in to well engineered
applications. \- Ability and willingness to work on all parts of the stack as
needed. \- Experience with building application that can scale using Google
Cloud Services and Amazon AWS

Nice to haves: \- Experience with firebase \- Love of sports \- Previous
experience with Daily Fantasy Sports or gaming \- Previous experience with
implementing virtual currencies in games.

Email your resume to : jobs@readyfire.co

------
Gounemond
AnotheReality | Milan, Italy | Unreal Engine Developer | Full-time | Onsite

AnotheReality is a small startup with the goal to spread Virtual / Mixed
reality technologies leveraging on their advantages. We do so operating in
videogame development (escape rooms, shooter arena for location based
entertainment etc etc) and training simulations. The games we make can be for
pure entertainment, but we also use them for soft skills training and
assessment. We distinguish ourselves for our high but intuitive interactivity
and high quality standards.

Now we're expanding our team and we're looking for an experienced Unreal
Engine developer to join us in our office in Milan. Our tech stack is mainly
built in C++, others part in C# using Unity (Hololens).

I'm the CTO of AnotheReality. For any questions, you can mail me at
fabio@anothereality.io

------
benjammin23
At Willow & Everett, we believe that life is short, so everyone should be
spending their time doing what they love and making a difference. We are
comprised of 3 different online direct-to-consumer brands that all focus on
“Home Happiness” and bringing the most value to customers. We obsess over
product quality and our customers, and strive to build the best relationship
with them.

Our brands: Willow & Everett specializes in tea, coffee and Cold Brew, having
just completed a $150k+ Kickstarter and was featured on the Tim Ferriss Show.
Emma + Ollie is a baby brand that focuses on products that combine aesthetics
with function. PetHonesty is a soon-to-be-launched pet brand that seeks to
bring transparency and the highest quality in various pet products and
supplements.

Your Role As we continue to grow, we’re looking for a key player to lead our
digital marketing efforts. This person will oversee all our off-Amazon traffic
and conversions. They will be owning our customer assets, developing
relationships and producing ROI with our email, text, and messenger lists.
They will be implementing and overseeing Facebook ads and funnels, increasing
website sales, split-testing and measuring results on everything they do.

This person will learn the ins and outs of our business, and will be working
with and managing world-class contractors for various roles--if you don’t have
experience with something, you’ll either learn it or manage a world-class
contractor to implement it. You’ll be working with our close-knit team at the
downtown WeWork in Austin, where we work and play hard.

The impact you'll make will be tremendous--this is a unique opportunity to
roll up your sleeves and grow a company with a small but dedicated team. We
believe in achieving win-wins, and would love to share in the upside we all
create together :)

For more info:

[https://willow-and-everett.workable.com/jobs/750158](https://willow-and-
everett.workable.com/jobs/750158)

------
danielamc
Uken Games | Developers | Toronto | Full-time | On-site
[https://www.uken.com](https://www.uken.com)

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services that underly all of our games. Primary tech is
Java, AWS, Spark, Scala but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is C# & Unity

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
hirobert
Noun Project / Los Angeles, CA / Frontend Engineer / ONSITE

Noun Project is looking for a frontend engineer to help us build the Noun
Project website.

 _Qualifications:_

1+ years of professional experience working as a Frontend Engineer

Building applications using a client-side framework such as React, AngularJS,
or Ember.js

Translating mockups and comps into working client-side single-page responsive
web applications in HTML, CSS/SASS, and JavaScript

 _Nice to have:_

Experience with React and Redux

Familiarity with Django (or other MVC web framework)

Connecting front-end applications to back-end services with JavaScript and
JSON

Optimizing client-side web applications for speed and performance

Writing tests in a client-side test framework such as Jasmine, Mocha, or
Selenium WebDriver

Experience with agile development and common tools, such as Git

Apply here:
[https://nounproject.workable.com/j/64E2E7BA35](https://nounproject.workable.com/j/64E2E7BA35)

------
LucianoTray
Tray.io | London | Front/Back/Fullstack Engineers | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://tray.io/](https://tray.io/)

Tray.io is ushering in the era of the automated organisation We believe that
any organisation can and should automate. With Tray.io, citizen automators
throughout organisations can easily automate complex processes through a
powerful, flexible platform, and can connect their entire cloud stack thanks
to APIs. Today businesses like IBM, GitHub, Forbes, Lyft, and Digital Ocean
rely on Tray.io to connect and automate data flow between the tools they use
every day. With Tray.io visual workflow builder our customers create
automations to drive their business processes without writing a single line of
code. Our challenge is to build a cutting-edge product that is powerful and
complete while also being beautiful and easy to use.

You'll contribute directly to this mission with a team that fully supports you
to do your best work. You'll join humble but fiercely ambitious people like
yourself, who also take great pride in what they do, working in a culture
built on friendship, transparency, and above all, looking out for one another.
You'll have endless opportunities to learn and grow professionally in a fun,
fast-paced, and open environment. Plus, you'll get to make your mark at a
rapidly-growing company positioned to completely reinvent a multibillion-
dollar industry.

We're looking for engineers (junior and senior) for all our teams Back End,
Systems Engineers, Front End, Full stack and QA.

Our current tech stack: Scala, Go, JavaScript, TypeScript PostgreSQL, Redis,
ElasticSearch, Cassandra, AWS SQS, AWS Kinesis Docker, Terraform, AWS Lambda,
Serverless Framework Jenkins, Grafana, Prometheus AWS & Linux

If you can't find a suitable job but you are curious about Tray and want to
join a top team, please have a look at our careers page:
[https://tray.io/jobs](https://tray.io/jobs)

------
leesalminen
Gingr | Boulder, CO & Columbus, GA | ONSITE | Lead Developer |
www.gingrapp.com

We're the emerging leader in non veterinary pet services. We offer a SaaS
product that offers features like point of sale, form builders, reservation
management and time clocks to help small business owners operate more
efficiently. You may have never thought about it, but pet care is a complex
operation, and these businesses can use all the help we can give them.

Our stack includes:

\- MVC-style PHP 7/ CodeIgniter

\- React.js

\- Bootstrap

\- MariaDB

\- Redis

The ideal candidate would:

\- Have experience leading a small team of developers.

\- Have experience delivering functional, beautiful, and efficient features.

\- Have an understanding of small businesses; how they operate and challenges
they face.

\- Be OK with a fast paced environment. Our development plans stem from
customer needs. We need to be able to listen to them and act in a timely
manner.

\- Love animals- dogs, cats, snakes, doesn't matter.

\- Enjoy working with a group of amazing people.

Email jobs AT gingrapp $mostCommonTld

------
jcowans
Broadway Technology | Consulting, Software Engineering, Trading Application
Support | Austin, London, New York, Toronto, Waterloo | ONSITE, FULL TIME,
VISA

Broadway Technology develops high-performance distributed trading systems for
leading financial institutions. Primary development languages are C++
(especially for latency-sensitive components), Python, and C#. Compensation
and benefits are competitive, including the non-financial side:
[https://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers#life-at-
broadway](https://www.broadwaytechnology.com/careers#life-at-broadway)

Visit
[http://careers.broadwaytechnology.com](http://careers.broadwaytechnology.com)
for formal job descriptions and to apply, or email
jcowans@broadwaytechnology.com and mention Hacker News!

------
System1
System1 | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

System1, an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is hiring!

Data Engineer: AWS, Python, SQL [http://system1.com/job-
listing/874d0de7-b70d-4f3f-9fda-87243...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/874d0de7-b70d-4f3f-9fda-872430cf62db)

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c400...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/46b7b99f-18d1-47c5-bd3f-6c4009e073e6)

\--

System1 | Seattle, WA | ONSITE

System1 is also hiring in our Bellevue office!

Senior Software Engineer: 4+ years of Python experience
[http://system1.com/job-
listing/bc066b54-3fbe-4353-ae1b-be37f...](http://system1.com/job-
listing/bc066b54-3fbe-4353-ae1b-be37f43ced2c)

------
paxton-access
Paxton Access | Brighton, UK | ONSITE |
[https://www.paxton.co.uk/spotlight.asp?strStage=recruitment](https://www.paxton.co.uk/spotlight.asp?strStage=recruitment)

Paxton designs and manufactures market-leading IP access control, door entry
and building intelligence systems for smart buildings. We put our core values
of simplicity and quality at the heart of everything we do. We’ve worked hard
to develop a positive company culture, helping to make Paxton one of the very
best companies to work for in the UK.

Roles we are currently recruiting for are:

\- Electronics Engineer – Production Test Systems

\- Electronics Design Engineer

\- Mechanical Design Engineer

Apply and find out more at
[https://www.paxton.co.uk/spotlight.asp?strStage=recruitment](https://www.paxton.co.uk/spotlight.asp?strStage=recruitment)

------
bertdavid
Benzinga | Detroit, MI | FULL-TIME | ONSITE |
[https://pro.benzinga.com](https://pro.benzinga.com),
[https://benzinga.com](https://benzinga.com)

A financial media company at our core, we're high-energy, focused on our users
and our product. We reach over 2 million uniques and 200 million impressions /
month.

Seeking people who love to code, design, move fast and get shit done: the
hustlers of this world that know their stuff.

* Frontend Engineers (React, Redux, ES6)

* Backend / Ops Engineers (Go, Kubernetes, Python/Django, Java, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, ...)

* Designer (UI/UX for our applications, modern web presence and brand consistency)

Apply at [http://jobs.benzinga.com](http://jobs.benzinga.com) or mail me
(bert@benzinga.com) with any questions.

------
lunaru
Re:amaze | Full-stack software developer | San Jose, CA | REMOTE (U.S.) and
INTERNS welcome | [https://www.reamaze.com](https://www.reamaze.com)

Re:amaze is a multi-channel customer support and messaging platform. We focus
on helping businesses support, engage, and convert customers in a variety of
ways.

We're looking for software engineers/developers who have a strong product
sense and those looking for the challenge of not just implementing software,
but also having a strong stake in defining the product. Working here includes
autonomy, decision making, hard/interesting design decisions (both front-end
and back-end), and direct interactions with customers.

Founders and current team are all experienced in SaaS and startups.

Email lwang [at] reamaze [dot] com with subject "HN Job Listing" if
interested.

------
Nabi
Bridebook | Fullstack / Front end developer | Full-Time | Remote ( EU timezone
)

Bridebook is the UK’s leading wedding planning app and website, backed by some
of the smartest investors out there and built with a growth mindset that puts
our product above the rest.

We are looking for mid/senior Fullstack / Front end developer who is
experienced in crafting various user journeys and interfaces according to
design and ux spec, as well as ongoing refactoring of existing code base and
performance optimisations.

Requirements: ES6 / React / Rxjs / Redux / Webpack / Ramda / Jest. CSS best
practices and familiarity with CSS in JS approach (Fela, Glamor, etc). Flow
types / Typescript. Experience with RESTful APIs, Node.js. Experience with AWS
/ Firebase / GraphQL is a bonus.

Apply: jointheteam@bridebook.co.uk

------
pbiggar
Dark | Infra + FE Engineer | Early Stage | Full-time | San Francisco | Onsite

We're making coding 100x easier, allowing you to build scalable backend
services in minutes/hours rather than weeks/months. We do this by removing as
much accidental complexity as possible from building software, esp around
infrastructure, deployment, and APIs. More at
[https://darklang.com](https://darklang.com).

• Product: Dark, a holistic combination of a programming language, structured
editor, and infrastructure compiler. Basically, anything that we need to do to
remove accidental complexity from development. • Phase: Trying it out with
first users
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16803189](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16803189)).
So quite early, definitely pre-product/market-fit, so you’ll be heavily
influencing the product. • Funding: $3.5m • Market: We're targeting existing
developers for the next few years • Mission: allowing a billion people to code
• Values: Impactful, Decisive, Collaborative, Introspective • Stack: OCaml,
Elm, Kubernetes

== Salary/benefits == Good salary for seed-stage startup, good equity. Good
benefits, including healthcare, parental leave, 401k.

== Team == CEO was former VP Prod @ Lola Travel, CTO was founder/CEO of
CircleCI

== Interview == infra engineer: 1hr call/in-person with CEO, 1hr chat with
CTO, customized after that, likely a 1 day paid onsite.

== More == [http://darklang.com/careers/infrastructure-
engineer](http://darklang.com/careers/infrastructure-engineer)
[http://darklang.com/careers/software-
engineer](http://darklang.com/careers/software-engineer)
[https://darklang.com/careers/frontend-
engineer/](https://darklang.com/careers/frontend-engineer/)

------
sswaner
Athene (athene.com) | Actuarial Data Experts | Base $100k+ and bonus | Des
Moines, New York or Los Angeles|FULL-TIME

[https://www.athene.com/careers](https://www.athene.com/careers)

Athene is a leading retirement services company that is building a
foundational framework to encompass the full complement of our data. We are
looking for skilled data architects/developers/scientists who have fixed
annuity business domain knowledge and experience with data aggregation and
preparation for actuarial usage. The Athene data team is integrating and
conforming data from multiple systems into a dynamic and scalable set of data
marts. We use Postgres and Python. We are hiring in beautiful Des Moines, Iowa
and offer relocation. If you are interested please email SKoogler@athene.com

------
pfista
Nylas | San Francisco, CA + NYC | Full-time + Remote |
[https://nylas.com](https://nylas.com) | Developer Success Engineer $80-110k

Hey folks! I'm hiring another developer success engineer to join our team of 3
here at Nylas. We're a fast growing company with 34 awesome people.

DSE:
[https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/96a06eac-35df-40c8-9f33-635f7251...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/96a06eac-35df-40c8-9f33-635f72510f26)

We take our culture seriously:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas](https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas)

See our handbook:
[https://github.com/nylas/handbook](https://github.com/nylas/handbook)

Email me: mike@nylas.com and apply at the link above

------
Flemlord
FinFolio | Remote or local in CO | Full-time | www.finfolio.com

Development Manager (C#, SQL, ReactJS)

Help us make wealth management simpler for professional investment advisors.
Our app is a ReactJS front-end on top of a C#/SQL stack. We have hit product
market fit and for the immediate future are are focused on scaling and bug
fixes.

We are 25 people, about half remote. You will be responsible for running our
10-person development team, hiring/firing, talking with upper management, and
plugging any IT/DevOps holes. Our CEO (me) is running the team now and need to
be focusing on other things.

[http://www.finfolio.com/careers#op-268323-development-
manage...](http://www.finfolio.com/careers#op-268323-development-manager-c-
react-sql-investment-finance)

You can also email me directly at matt abar at finfolio dot com.

------
guha
Onai | | Silicon Valley | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS,
POSTDOCTORAL FELLOWS, ONSITE, VISA

We're tackling exciting technical challenges and building offerings relevant
to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields. We have particular
strengths in dispersed computation, protocol design, and deep learning.

We're currently most interested in engineers with solid experience in
Haskell/Idris or Rust. We're also open to enthusiastic developers who might
lack this precise experience but are eager and able to learn. We also welcome
internship/fellowship interest from postdoctoral researchers or senior
graduate students.

We do not presently have openings for anyone still working on their
undergraduate degree or for fresh graduates.

Send your resume to info@onai.com and we'll let you know if there's a
potential fit.

------
admithub
AdmitHub | Software Engineers | Boston, MA | full-time | Onsite |
[https://admithub.com/jobs](https://admithub.com/jobs) We makes AI-powered
chatbots to help colleges better serve their prospective and enrolled students
on their journey to and through school.

Frontend Engineers

Background: We have recently closed our Series A and are looking to expand our
engineering team. We currently have 9 engineers and are looking for passionate
and experienced frontend engineers to join us. We are located in Downtown
Crossing.

Stack: React, Redux, Typescript, SCSS, Jest, Storybook. (backend is a Django
Rest Framework app) CI and Devops: CircleCI, Github, and deployment via Heroku
and AWS.

If this sounds interesting to you, please reach out to jobs+hn@admithub.com
with your resume, and we will schedule a time to talk.

------
blendlabs
Blend | Sofware Engineer (Full stack, backend, frontend) | San Francisco |
Onsite San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
[https://blend.com/careers/](https://blend.com/careers/)

Blend is a Series D fintech startup dedicated to improving consumer lending,
starting with mortgages.

Our team is growing quickly, and we're looking for software engineers with 4+
years of experience to join our mission of adding simplicity and transparency
to consumer finance.

Tech stack: TypeScript, Go, React, Node.js / Express, PosgreSQL, MongoDB,
Kubernetes

Click here for our full listing:
[https://blend.com/careers/](https://blend.com/careers/)

If you're interested in learning more, feel free to apply directly on our
careers page or email recruiting@blend.com.

------
tildedash
ShopRunBack | Software engineers | REMOTE and/or ONSITE (Paris and Phnom Penh)
| Full-time

ShopRunback provides a Returns as a Service solution for retailers with a
unique value proposition based on leveraging software and logistic services at
a top-notch level of experience. We are helping retailers to manage all their
returns, from the customer request to the relocation of the goods to their
warehouses, including product check and Business Intelligence dashboard.

We are building applications for warehouses, pickup carriers, retailers and
end customers.

We use mostly Ruby on Rails and ReactJS/Vue.js, hosting on Heroku and AWS
(plan to migrate to kubernetes).

We are looking for Ruby on Rails developper with 2+ years of experience.
Experience with e-commerce is a plus. For remote working, a previous
successful experience is also a plus.

Email julien@shoprunback.com

------
TXV
Nulab | API Integration Engineer / Growth Engineer | Amsterdam | ONSITE |
[https://nulab-inc.com/about/careers/](https://nulab-inc.com/about/careers/)

Nulab is a team of fun-spirited innovators dedicated to creating software that
supports effective communication and collaboration. With headquarters in
Fukuoka, Japan and offices spanning Tokyo, Kyoto, New York City, Singapore and
Amsterdam, our company is growing quickly. We’re looking for the next Nulaber
to join our development team in our Amsterdam and New York offices.

Our stack: Vue.js, Java 8, Go, GraphQL, protobuf, Postgres, AWS, docker

Nulab Careers: [https://nulab-inc.com/about/careers/](https://nulab-
inc.com/about/careers/)

------
rudasi
Trexo Robotics | Toronto | Robotics Software Intern | Onsite | VISA |
[http://trexorobotics.com/](http://trexorobotics.com/)

Trexo Robotics is revolutionizing mobility by building powered exoskeletons.
Founded by University of Waterloo mechatronics alumni we know the value
interns add to companies. Currently Trexo Robotics is working on a
rehabilitation exoskeleton for children with movement disorders such as
Cerebral Palsy and is looking for a coop to help in improving and growing our
robotics software stack. Please apply at: [https://angel.co/trexo-
robotics/jobs/395906-robotics-softwar...](https://angel.co/trexo-
robotics/jobs/395906-robotics-software-developer-intern)

~~~
fickleycurious
Hey do you have any full time position for engineers? I recently moved to
Canada and come with embedded background.

~~~
rudasi
Hi, we will in the near future, could you please reach out to me through the
angelist posting?

------
aaron_smith
Zopa (zopa.com) | London + Barcelona | Visa ONSITE Relocation

Zopa is the UK's leading Peer2Peer lending platform. We are in the currently
in the process of building a Digital Bank to offer new products to our
customer base - Credit Cards, Deposits and Personal Finance Management, to
help people feel good about their money again. You'll be working on brand new
greenfield projects across the company. Amazing offices in both London (on the
Thames!) and BCN. We offer flexi-working, relocation, equity.

We are looking for: Data Engineers, Data Scientists, React Developers, Java
Developers, DevOps Engineers, QA (Automation), Product Managers.

Stack: React, Typescript, ReactNative, Java, Kafka, Kotlin, Groovy, Scala, Go,
Python, AWS, Docker, Jenkins, Kubernetes, Redis.

Feel free to reach out to me at aaron.smith@zopa.com or check out:
zopa.com/careers

Cheers!

------
bingewatcher
Netflix | [https://jobs.netflix.com/](https://jobs.netflix.com/) | Data
Engineers | Los Gatos, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Embrace our unique culture at Netflix
([https://jobs.netflix.com/culture](https://jobs.netflix.com/culture))

Stack: varies slightly depending on teams to solve unique problems

For information on the data engineering team aligned with providing Netflix
subscribers with the highest quality video streaming experience, view the team
overview ([http://bit.ly/h1r3m3](http://bit.ly/h1r3m3))

Apply here:
[https://jobs.netflix.com/search?q=data%20engineer](https://jobs.netflix.com/search?q=data%20engineer)

------
jwalkerSED
ARA | Raleigh, NC | Machine Learning A.I. Software Engineer | Full-time |
Onsite If you want to be able to achieve your personal and professional goals
in a stable environment that emphasizes and rewards the entrepreneurial spirit
then we have the job you are looking for!

ARA is expanding and we need programmers and developers to join our team of in
developing the next generation of defense technologies.

If you desire a career with a company that provides a broad range of technical
expertise in defense technologies, civil technologies, computer software and
simulation, systems analysis, environmental technologies and testing and
measurement then our Southeast Division in Raleigh, NC will be perfect for
you. For additional information and an opportunity to join our unique
workplace, please apply at careers.ara.com.

------
bconway
Meshify | Backend Engineer and Frontend Lead | Austin, TX | Full-time | On-
site (relocation possible)

Meshify is an IoT data capture, analytics, and analysis company headquartered
in Austin, TX. The company is a wholly owned subsidiary of HSB Group in
Hartford, CT, part of Munich Re, one of the world’s largest reinsurers.

Backend Engineer:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/meshifycom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/meshifycom/view/P_AAAAAADAAADI4TwjiiNppL)

Frontend Lead:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/meshifycom/view/P_AA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/meshifycom/view/P_AAAAAADAACfEV7s2BFfmij)

------
jwalkerSED
ARA | Raleigh, NC | Senior C++ Developer | Full-time | Onsite

If you want to be able to achieve your personal and professional goals in a
stable environment that emphasizes and rewards the entrepreneurial spirit then
we have the job you are looking for! ARA is expanding and we need programmers
and developers to join our team of in developing the next generation of
defense technologies. If you desire a career with a company that provides a
broad range of technical expertise in defense technologies, civil
technologies, computer software and simulation, systems analysis,
environmental technologies and testing and measurement then our Southeast
Division in Raleigh, NC will be perfect for you. For additional information
and an opportunity to join our unique workplace, please apply at
careers.ara.com.

------
J_Sherz
Hydrant | Growth Marketer | Founding Team | ONSITE |
[https://www.drinkhydrant.com/](https://www.drinkhydrant.com/)

Hydrant is building a new brand in health, focusing on non-prescription
products you'd find in a pharmacy. Our first product is a hydration mix,
analogous to Pedialyte. We're based in New York and looking for that somewhat
rare user of HN who is on the marketing side of a business. This is a super
early stage role so there's a sliding scale of equity & salary and the
fit/chemistry is key.

More info here: [https://angel.co/hydrant-inc/jobs/400269-growth-marketing-
fo...](https://angel.co/hydrant-inc/jobs/400269-growth-marketing-founding-
team-member)

------
i314159
Kentik | Engineering and Non-Engineering Roles | Onsite in San Francisco or
Remote | Full-time |
[https://www.kentik.com/careers](https://www.kentik.com/careers)

Interested in home grown big data? Kentik is an analytics platform ingesting
over 100 million data points per second and supporting sub-second latency ad-
hoc queries. We do this all in our custom distributed database.

We're hiring developers to focus on query latency, local storage compression,
D3 visualizations, cloud distribution, automatic classification of anomalies
and a bunch more projects.

Kentik is a Go/Rust/C/Node/React shop with people split 50/50 between full
time remote and our San Francisco headquarters. Interview process is a take
home project followed by a day onsite in SF.

------
mjberg01
Somni | [https://puresomni.com](https://puresomni.com) | Jr/Mid Ruby on Rails
Engineer | Remote/South Bend, IN/Madison, Wi | Competitive salary, excellent
benefits and equity|

Somni helps groups and individuals get better sleep. Our app allows users to
improve sleep through education packs, products, coaching, and custom sleep
analytics.

We’re on a quest for an outstanding Ruby/Rails/JavaScript engineer who will
join us to build and maintain clean, modern applications.

The current core team is made up of developers, designers, and sleep
specialists. Previous backgrounds include YCombinator, GitHub, Harvard, and
IDEO.

You can see more about the job post here
[http://bit.ly/2v8le5i](http://bit.ly/2v8le5i)

Email matt@puresomni.com if interested

------
jwalkerSED
ARA | Raleigh, NC | Hardware Engineer | Full-time | Onsite

If you want to be able to achieve your personal and professional goals in a
stable environment that emphasizes and rewards the entrepreneurial spirit then
we have the job you are looking for! ARA is expanding and we need programmers
and developers to join our team of in developing the next generation of
defense technologies. If you desire a career with a company that provides a
broad range of technical expertise in defense technologies, civil
technologies, computer software and simulation, systems analysis,
environmental technologies and testing and measurement then our Southeast
Division in Raleigh, NC will be perfect for you. For additional information
and an opportunity to join our unique workplace, please apply at
careers.ara.com.

------
makeshifthoop
Sensor Tower | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://sensortower.com](https://sensortower.com)

Sensor Tower provides key metrics for everyone involved in the mobile
ecosystem. Whether you’re a mobile app developer, a financial institution
performing mobile market research, or a large brand thinking about your mobile
initiatives, we provide your one-stop shop for due diligence. Mobile app
revenue grew by 27.8% from H1 2017 ($26.9B) to H1 2018 ($34.4B) - and we’re
excited to continue in our mission: To Be the Trusted Source of Mobile
Insights.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-tower](https://www.keyvalues.com/sensor-
tower)

Our tech stack: Rails, MongoDB, Knockout, Go, AWS

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Product Engineer, Data:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7442e664-c7ff-4221-8ac7-6e99bca8b0b8?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Full Stack Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/c171234a-4906-46c3-b609-7d7c8e86963f?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Data Scientist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/7eb5e065-4107-4bc9-85b5-99dc9009180b?ref=keyvalues)

\- Director of Engineering:
[https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d...](https://jobs.lever.co/sensortower/5d633b40-e089-4b81-8f78-8d623403ea9f?ref=keyvalues)

If you're interested or have questions, email: jobs [at] sensortower [dot] com

------
G-Research
G-Research | London, UK | Full - Time | Onsite | www.gresearch.co.uk

G-Research is a leading quantitative research and technology company. By using
the latest scientific techniques, we produce world-beating predictive research
and build advanced technology to analyse the world's data.

We have vacancies in Information Security, Software Engineering, Information
Technology, and Quantitative Research.

We work with C#, .Net, C++, Haskell, JavaScript, AWS, Docker, F#, Hadoop,
Kafka, Scala, Spark, Python, MongoDB, Tensorflow, Kubernetes, JVM, CyberArk,
Cassandra and Ansible.

We offer an exceptional employee package which includes top private healthcare
and an annual discretionary bonus.

Our other perks include:

Bike to Work Scheme Childcare Vouchers Company Weekend Away Expert Guest
Speaker Give as you Earn Pension Scheme Season Ticket Loan

Apply at www.gresearch.co.uk/vacancies

------
derek
Amperity | Seattle, WA | ONSITE | Full-time

Amperity is hiring engineers across all levels.

Interesting problems:

\- Ingesting and cleaning large amounts of data daily and blending it with
real-time events

\- Automatically stitching data together across disparate systems by training
machine-learning models to build a probabilistic identity graph

\- Taking research algorithms and productionizing them for high-scale usage

\- Allowing users to perform complex, real-time queries across an aggregated
view of their data

\- Publishing query result data to a diverse set of systems for client usage

We're using Clojure/ClojureScript and all the modern big data tech goodies
you'd expect of a 2-year-old company.

Apply at [https://amperity.com/careers/](https://amperity.com/careers/) or
reach out to me directly with questions. My email prefix matches my HN handle.

------
christbkk
SocialX is hiring!

Experience level: 3-4 years in Javascript

Technical skills:

General experience with mobile apps General experience with React Native
including State Management in Redux and architectures in large scale react
code bases General experience in both iOS and Android as RN deployment targets
Good knowledge of modern JavaScript and graph-like data structures. Previous
work with TypeScript is a bonus. Previous experience with libraries like:
redux, react-navigation and various functional libraries is very much
appreciated. Experience with integrated debugging and testing as well as
continuous integration and delivery is a bonus. Experience with project tools
we use is a bonus: JIRA, Bitbucket, Slack and Appcenter. Familiarity with
blockchain and distributed storage (ipfs) and databases (gun) are a huge plus

------
diminish
Peak Games - Mobile Game Developer - Istanbul - ONSITE - Peak Games is a
global consumer product company on a journey of reaching hundreds of millions
of people and making our products part of their daily lives. We believe the
only way to achieve this is to maintain our culture of continuously learning,
evolving and striving for the best as a team.

We're searching for mobile game developers with Unity3D, Android/iOS, game
development, C#, Java skills.

[https://peak.games/job?opening=mobile-game-
developer](https://peak.games/job?opening=mobile-game-developer)

We have more positions for Big data, cloud, marketing and product people.
[https://peak.games/careers/](https://peak.games/careers/)

------
jaimemedicalbnb
Battlefy | Engineering | Vancouver, Canada | Full-Time | Remote Battlefy is
the leading esports technology platform that serves world-class companies like
Amazon Game Studios, Riot Games, Blizzard Entertainment, Nintendo, Coca Cola,
Red Bull, Alienware, and many more. We power their esports infrastructure
(managing tournaments, prizing, teams, real-time stats, seeding and brackets,
content creation, and communications).

We're looking for motivated engineers that have a passion for esports and
gaming. React/Angular/NodeJS/MongoDB/Postgres.

Reach out to jaime@battlefy.com if interested! Or, here's the job posting:
[https://battlefy.workable.com/j/81C755C92B](https://battlefy.workable.com/j/81C755C92B)

------
josh_cutler
Rambl | Minneapolis MN | Onsite

At Rambl we’re helping businesses grow by capturing, learning and training
from spoken customer conversations. We’re utilizing a ubiquitous data source
using cutting edge AI techniques and customers love our product.

You'll be joining one of the most successful teams to come out of the midwest.
Our founders previously started Code42, the leader in enterprise endpoint data
security and recovery, and have raised over $130M in funding.

We're looking for mission-minded team members who aren't afraid to say what
should be done and have the talent plus tenacity to get it done.

We are hiring both a senior engineer (Ruby/JS) and a support engineer. Read
more and apply here:
[https://rambl.workable.com/](https://rambl.workable.com/)

------
fuzzieozzie
CompilerWorks | San Francisco Bay Area | Full-time, remote | $95k-$225k driven
by your productivity.

[http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html](http://www.compilerworks.com/job.html)

CompilerWorks is a bespoke compiler company, with our core product centered
around compiling on dialect of SQL to execute on a different backend - e.g.
would you like to run Oracle PL/SQL on a PostgreSQL database? You can with
CompilerWorks.

We are driven to solve interesting engineering problems, for this reason we
take on challenges where compilers are useful. Our technology IS truly
disruptive.

We are looking for EXPERIENCED developers (our least experienced developer has
more than 10 years of experience). Our core development language is Java.

Let us know if you are interested info {at} compilerworks.com

------
a13n
Canny | Full-Stack Engineer | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://canny.io](https://canny.io)

Canny helps SaaS companies keep track of feature requests to build better
products.

* Very early-stage startup, 3 person team, launched just over a year ago

* Over 200 customers, including industry-leading companies like Flexport, Bench, and Compass

* 100% remote, founders are digital nomads (currently hacking out of Seattle)

* Bootstrapped and profitable, we are our own bosses

We're hiring a full-stack engineer to help us build Canny. You'll be working
alongside founders to make Canny more valuable to its customers and grow
faster.

Technologies: ES6, React, Redux, Node, Mongo, AWS

[https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-
engineer](https://jobs.canny.io/engineering/full-stack-engineer)

------
Sentiance
Sentiance | www.sentiance.com | Antwerp, Belgium | Full-stack Engineer | Full-
time | Visa | Onsite | We are data science company and we are looking for a
new team member who will work closely & interact with our Data Science Team as
your work will contribute directly to the overall quality of ingested data and
creative delivery of profiled data.

We work with Node.js, Java, React Native, Python, Docker, Kafka and other
modern web & data technologies to provide great interfaces to understand and
analyze the lifestyle and driving behavior insights that Sentiance Platform
generates.

If you are interested, please submit your application online:
[https://www.sentiance.com/jobs/](https://www.sentiance.com/jobs/)

------
jamesor
Discovery Digital Media | Client Engineering | Fulltime | New York, NY |
ONSITE | [https://www.discovery.com](https://www.discovery.com)

ABOUT US:

We are a small, but mighty team, working at the cross roads of technology and
entertainment to bring content from iconic television brands to our audiences
over the Internet in the most entertaining ways we can imagine and build. As
television changes, our mission remains true to the principles that founded
Discovery – every day we seek to ignite people’s curiosity to engage,
entertain and enlighten the world around them through amazing viewing
experiences.

We deploy applications for each of our network brands: Discovery, TLC,
Velocity, Science Chanel, Investigation Discovery, Animal Planet, American
Heroes Channel, Destination America, Discovery Life, Discovery Familia and
Discovery en Español.

CLIENT PLATFORMS:

    
    
      - React JS (Responsive Web, Xbox One, Samsung SMART TV, more)
      - React Native (iOS, Apple TV, Android, Fire TV, Android TV)
      - Roku
    

OPEN POSITIONS:

For our UI Team we are looking for a group of talented (possibly self-taught)
front-end engineers who have a solid design background. Maybe you went to
school for design and then later discovered coding. You fell in love with
implementing rich jank-free user experiences and are passionate about
squeaking out rendering performance on under powered devices.

Client Engineering Manager, UI Team [http://bit.ly/Discovery-UI-
Manager](http://bit.ly/Discovery-UI-Manager) This role will be responsible for
growing, mentoring and leading a team of client engineers to build TV
Everywhere applications with best-of-breed UX across current and future
platforms.

Sr. Software Engineer I, UI Team [http://bit.ly/Discovery-Sr-UI-
Engineer](http://bit.ly/Discovery-Sr-UI-Engineer) Leverage Storybook to build
rich UI components to be used by our React JS and React Native applications.

~~~
madhavvenigalla
Hey unable to apply on your website job portal. What is the best way to send
resume?

------
runningryan4
Workfront | Work Management Software | Lehi, UT | React, JS, SQL, D3 |
Fulltime Onsite (right candidate can be remote) | www.workfront.com

Workfront is a leader in work management software. We're used by some of the
worlds largest brands like Charles Schwab, Trek Bicycles, and the FDA to help
them manage their work across the enterprise. Workfront has an awesome
culture, values their employees, and is a stable, cash-flow positive business.

We are currently building out a new data platform and analytics product. This
will be a brand new team and we're looking for awesome folks with backgrounds
in React, D3, and SQL (or similar technologies). This is a really exciting
time to join as this team has significant flexibility on what they build and
how.

If interested, please reach out to ryancasey@workfront.com

Thanks!

------
paulborza
Oracle · Senior/Principal Full-Stack Software Engineer · ONSITE in Seattle, WA
· Relocation Assistance · Full-Time

The Oracle Cloud Infrastructure (OCI) team builds and operates a suite of
massive scale, integrated cloud services in a broadly distributed, multi-
tenant cloud environment. We offer unique opportunities for smart, hands-on
engineers with the expertise and passion for solving challenging problems.

We're looking for talented frontend and full-stack developers, with a minimum
of 2 years experience, who are proficient in JavaScript/TypeScript, React and
Redux; some of our legacy code is in ClojureScript.

If you'd like to have a quick chat about what it's like to build a cloud,
please reach out to me at paul.borza@oracle.com, and I'll be happy to talk to
you. Thanks!

------
panyang
Twyla GmbH ([https://www.twylahelps.com/](https://www.twylahelps.com/)) |
Berlin, Germany | careers@twylahelps.com

We focus on building conversational technologies. Think intersection of
chatbots, conversation design and natural language understanding.

Primary Stack: Python (3.6+), ReactJS, Containers, Kubernetes/OpenShift,
Azure, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, RabbitMQ, Redis

We do have bits of other technologies in the stack and these choices are made
on pragmatic merits.

Looking for:

## Server Side Engineers: Building and improving components distributed
systems backing a scalable conversation platform

## Site Reliability Engineers: Automating development workflows and building
out scalable shared infrastructure.

Providing:

\- Relaxed/Flexible working

\- Visa sponsorship

\- Standard German full-time employment benefits of health insurance,
vacation, and parental leave

------
sebastianlinden
Scope | Stockholm | Full-time | Backend Engineer

Scope is a search-engine that makes it easy for brands to find relevant
influencers. Our mission is to make influencer search accessible to all brands
worldwide.

Why us

\- New but already proven product with fast growing revenue.

\- We like to go away for a week now and then to work together in a completely
new location somewhere in the world.

You

\- want to be part of creating something new and build the global standard for
influencer search

\- understand trade-offs, value pragmatism over idealism

\- might like neural networks, talk about space or sing

\- might just like building a kick-ass search engine

Salary: mediocre

Equity possibilities, better than mediocre

Apply here in 2-3min: [https://scopeapp.io/jobs](https://scopeapp.io/jobs)

More about our product here:
[https://scopeapp.io/product](https://scopeapp.io/product)

------
shrikar
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Machine
Learning Engineer, Sr iOS/Android Engineer | ONSITE in San Francisco/Toronto
or REMOTE | [https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com) Instacart (YC S12)
is building the best way for people everywhere in the world to shop for
groceries. Using your phone or the web, you can order groceries and have them
delivered to your within an hour. You can choose from a variety of local
stores, as well as being able to mix items from multiple stores into one
order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is magical. We aim to give our customers back their invaluable
time so they can spend it doing the things they love with the people they
love.

The hiring process depends on the position, but will generally follow this
flow: phone screen + simple challenge / take-home challenge / on-site. We're
pretty flexible and can work with you on this.

iOS/Android eng: Recruiter Phone Screen - One hour technical challenge via
video - ~4hrs Onsite

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech: • Ruby (on Rails) • ES6+ • React / Redux • PostgreSQL • Elasticsearch •
Memcached / Redis

iOS tech: Swift, Objective-C. Android tech: Kotlin, Java. We’re adopting Rx
across all platforms.

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more about us and apply directly at: •
[https://careers.instacart.com/](https://careers.instacart.com/) •
[http://tech.instacart.com](http://tech.instacart.com) •
[http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-
grocer...](http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-
delivery-service)

------
DanFeldman
Starsky Robotics (YC S16) | Perception, Gen. Software Engineer, ML Engineer,
Data Engineer, Controls Engineer, Behavior Planning Engineer| San Francisco,
CA | Onsite | Full-time We're working to make trucks autonomous on the highway
and remote controlled by experienced drivers for the first and last mile. Our
self driving trucks will make roads safer while giving drivers meaningful work
close to their homes and families. Looking for:

\- Senior & Junior Gen software engineering (Platform team) - C++ expertise

\- Controls Engineer, Behavior Planning Engineer, Machine Learning Engineer,
Perception Engineer

\- Data Engineer

\- Behavior Planning Engineer (Machine Learning & Data Science combo)

\- "Full Stack" Truck Tech Engineer: Help scale our trucking operations in any
way possible. In charge of product discovery, development, deployment, and
design for our trucking business.

\- Internship (SW or EE): On a limited basis, we are open to extremely
talented internship candidates. In addition to a resume, attach anything that
will show us that you’re exceptional (non-school projects, side-businesses,
etc).

\- Office Manager (part time)

\- Commercial Truck Drivers

We currently run our trucks autonomously on the highway, with freight. We are
looking for awesome engineers who are comfortable working on a scrappy, driven
engineering team. The team takes an extremely active role in the development
and testing of Starsky Trucks on highways across the US.

We use Python, C++, and lots of bash scripting. We are a group of PhDs,
masters, bachelors, college dropouts, and high school interns all working
together. No matter your experience, we're looking for intelligent folks who
have a history of diving excitedly into new fields. Able to sponsor all visas.
All positions non-remote unless otherwise specified.

Apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/](https://jobs.lever.co/starskyrobotics/)

------
jobsatjane
Jane | Santa Cruz, CA | Onsite |
[https://www.iheartjane.com](https://www.iheartjane.com)

Jane Technologies, Inc. has developed the cannabis industry's first real-time
marketplace, where consumers can discover and order cannabis online. We
believe in the cannabis industry's ability to bring well-being, health, and
love into this world, and it is our mission to bring confidence to the
cannabis shopping experience.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/jane](https://www.keyvalues.com/jane)

Here are our open roles:

\- Senior Developer: mailto:abe@iheartjane.com

Tech Stack: Backend: Ruby on Rails Frontend: ReactJS

------
lbusby89
Iterable| San Francisco, CA | Full-Time, Onsite |
[https://iterable.com](https://iterable.com)

Iterable empowers growth marketers to create world-class user engagement
campaigns throughout the full lifecycle, & across all channels. Marketers
segment users, build workflows, automate touchpoints, & test strategies at
scale without engineering support.

Current openings:

* DevOps/Infrastructure: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228990)

* Front End: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228992](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228992)

* Machine Learning: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511439)

* Mobile: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=511410)

* Product/Full Stack: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=453089](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=453089)

* Site Reliability Engineer: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1111156](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1111156)

* Site Reliability Engineer (remote): [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1118621](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=1118621)

* Systems/Infrastructure: [https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228989](https://iterable.com/company/job/?gh_jid=228989)

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor visa - Bangkok, Thailand |
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development company focused on building web and mobile
applications for startups and innovative companies from all over the world. We
take a product development approach, creating custom software that people will
love to use and empowering our clients to do what they do best - better.

Our founding team has been part of the early stage of companies such as
Lazada, Rocket Internet, and other recognized startups. Over the years, we
have grown an expert and multidisciplinary team working on large scale
software development projects of very diverse nature such as SAAS, social and
eCommerce platforms.

If you want to grow your skills as a developer, work following the best
practices in the industry and have fun while doing so, Nimbl3 is the right
place for you!

To learn more about how we work, check our Github and Medium accounts. To view
some of the application we have developed, check our Dribbble and Behance
accounts.

Senior Ruby Developer
k[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/37aa64fb?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/37aa64fb?locale=en)

Web and Mobile Product Manager
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0?locale=en)

Senior Android Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca?locale=en)

Senior Ruby Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b?locale=en)

------
rdli
Datawire | Systems Engineer | Boston / Remote OK | Full-time |
[https://www.datawire.io](https://www.datawire.io)

We build open source tools for Kubernetes, including Ambassador (API Gateway
built on Envoy Proxy) and Telepresence (CNCF Sandbox project for developers).
We're looking for systems engineers who are comfortable coding and
troubleshooting features at all areas of the systems and network stack. Do you
know how to override DNS on Linux so that it points to CoreDNS in your
Kubernetes cluster? Then this is a role for you. We code in C++, Golang,
Kotlin, and Python. Past experience with Kubernetes, Envoy/NGINX/HAProxy,
and/or open source projects a big plus. Email careers@datawire.io.

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA, Vancouver, B.C., Berlin, Germany and/or Warsaw,
Poland)

Sauce Labs provides the world’s largest cloud-based platform for the automated
testing of web and mobile applications. Its award-winning service eliminates
the time and expense of maintaining an in-house testing infrastructure,
freeing development teams of any size to innovate and release better software,
faster.

We are currently looking for:

 _Director of Engineering_
[https://grnh.se/76a766461](https://grnh.se/76a766461)

 _Junior Backend Engineer, Core Services (m /f)_
[https://grnh.se/p8a3rw1](https://grnh.se/p8a3rw1)

 _Scrum Master_ [https://grnh.se/0eede3b81](https://grnh.se/0eede3b81)

 _Senior Software Engineer (m /f)_
[https://grnh.se/8f6587c41](https://grnh.se/8f6587c41)

 _Senior Software Engineer, Analytics_
[https://grnh.se/8u3ngov41](https://grnh.se/8u3ngov41)

 _Software Engineer, Cloud Infrastructure_
[https://grnh.se/ake0iq1](https://grnh.se/ake0iq1)

 _Software Engineer, DevTools & Debugging_
[https://grnh.se/dy6iwm4c1](https://grnh.se/dy6iwm4c1)

 _Software Engineer, Growth_
[https://grnh.se/b215309d1](https://grnh.se/b215309d1)

 _Software Engineer, Sauce Connect_
[https://grnh.se/7d32a3701](https://grnh.se/7d32a3701)

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [http://grnh.se/t7du2p1](http://grnh.se/t7du2p1)

------
codinghabit
CareCloud | Miami, FL | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.carecloud.com](https://www.carecloud.com)

CareCloud is transforming the healthcare experience with the industry’s most
modern, flexible and powerful cloud-based platform. We are a dynamic,
performance driven and growth oriented organization, seeking to attract and
retain the industry’s best talent. We have one of the best cultures in South
Florida and we use several of the latest and greatest technologies including
Kafka, AWS, Node, React but also have projects using Java, Scala, Rails and
more! Come join our awesome team!

We're hiring for many roles, including:

* QA Manager

* Senior Fullstack Engineer

* Senior Backend Engineer

* Software Development Engineer

If you're interested, email me directly with [HN] in the subject line at
msavoury@carecloud.com

------
cldwalker
ReifyHealth | Full-time Software Engineer or Data Engineer | Boston | ONSITE,
REMOTE (U.S.) | $100-150K + equity

Hi. We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in
people's lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we
aim to improve this for everyone's benefit. We have multiple apps in
production and have plenty of interesting features coming up. We care about
building meaningful products, providing delightful user experiences and
actively listening to our users with the goal of continuous improvement. We
actively use, contribute to and author open source libraries. We care about
having a good remote culture and bring remoters in quarterly.

We are hiring for three positions (full stack developers feel free to apply to
Frontend and Backend):

* Senior Data Engineer: Kafka, PostgreSQL, Clojure - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/258735ad-71d0-4ebe-b551-fb...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/258735ad-71d0-4ebe-b551-fbbcf2f3213c?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Junior to Senior Frontend Engineer: HTML, CSS, ReactJS, ClojureScript - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11e7f5a8b78f?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

* Junior to Senior Backend Engineer: ClojureScript, Clojure, PostgreSQL - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06e19f5939a2?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

We are also looking for an engineering manager (position coming shortly).
Please contact engineering-hiring AT reifyhealth.com if you're interested.

We value diversity and believe the unique contributions each of us brings
drives our success. If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you!

~~~
cldwalker
We now have an engineering manager position open -
[https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/a9f1ad89-11f3-43aa-b94a-bc...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/a9f1ad89-11f3-43aa-b94a-bce4662cc9b2?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News) with compensation of
$100-160k + equity

------
erikrek
Streetbees | Junior / Senior Data Scientist | Full-time, ONSITE, London

[https://streetbees.workable.com/j/B0BC66BE9E](https://streetbees.workable.com/j/B0BC66BE9E)

Come join our amazing data science team and help build the world’s
intelligence platform.

If you are the type dreaming of building a brand new ML stack from scratch and
developing and applying cutting-edge NLP techniques that will change an
established market, then we would love to hear from you :-)

If you are interested follow this link:
[https://streetbees.workable.com/j/B0BC66BE9E](https://streetbees.workable.com/j/B0BC66BE9E)

We are looking for both Senior as well as Junior people, so whatever your
experience level, do apply.

------
tjadethompson
Homesnap| Bethesda, MD| Onsite, with WFH flex| homesnap.com

Homesnap is the top-rated real estate app and we're constant building new
products that help agents manage their business from where they work- on the
road. Our apps allow agents to communicate with their clients and one another,
advertise their listings, and we are the technology face of the Broker Public
Portal, an industry initiative that follows Fair Display Guidelines.

We need the following to round our already world-class team:

AWS Solutions Architect UI/UX Designer iOS Developer JavaScript
Architect/Engineer C#/.NET Developers
[https://www.homesnap.com/about/jobs](https://www.homesnap.com/about/jobs)

I'd love to hear from you. tthomspson@homesnap.com

------
lincolnpark
Karuna Labs | Software Engineer (Virtual Reality, Fullstack, Backend, SRE) |
San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Fulltime |
[http://karunavr.com](http://karunavr.com) Looking to hire a Unity Developer
for a chronic pain Virtual Reality application. We use the Vive Pro and Vive
Focus.

\- Strong generalist and systems architecture programming skills. - Effective
communicator and collaborator with engineers and developers from other
disciplines. - A passion for VR game and experience development.

Qualifications: BS/MS degree in Computer Science, Engineering, related degree,
or relevant professional experience Experience in working with Unity framework
5.x or higher and the Unity plug-in architecture

Unity development: 2 years

Shoot me an email: lincoln@karunavr.com

------
HoyaSaxa
Narmi (Techstars NYC '17)| Senior Full Stack Engineer | New York, NY (NYC) |
ONSITE | [https://www.narmitech.com](https://www.narmitech.com) Narmi is
helping reinvent banking in the United States. We create a more accessible and
useful financial ecosystem by powering the online banking, mobile banking, and
open banking APIs for the 10,000 credit unions and community banks in the
United States. You'll be working on production software that has a real impact
on the average American's life everyday. Our software helps them save money on
their bills, understand their financial story, protect their families and move
money.

Narmi was founded by two Georgetown University alums who previously worked as
CEO and CTO of a $18 million credit union and also at some of the largest
banks in the world.

Even if you don't think you are an exact fit for one of our current openings,
we'd still love to talk.

We are always looking for well-rounded engineers to join our team in NYC.
Having expertise in python (django and django-rest-framework), vue.js, react
native, ansbile, terraform, visual design/UI/UX, and/or security are all
pluses!

The interview process entails an intro call to get to know each other,
followed by an in-person interview that includes a code pairing session.

Some keywords: * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Senior Full-stack Engineer,
Senior Full Stack Developer, Senior Full-stack Developer * Senior Front End
Engineer, Senior Front-end Engineer, Senior Front End Developer, Senior
Software Engineer, Senior Product Engineer * Banking, finance, online banking,
mobile banking, open banking APIs, * New York City, New York, NY, NYC,
Manhattan

You can learn more on our website and apply via email: jobs @ our domain. Make
sure to mention you found us on Hacker News. You can also apply via
AngelList[1] Also please feel free to reach out directly to me chris @ our
domain.

[1] [https://angel.co/narmi/jobs](https://angel.co/narmi/jobs)

------
austin_Tempo
Tempo Automation | Full-Stack Software Engineer | SF | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://www.tempoautomation.com](https://www.tempoautomation.com)

Tempo operates a factory in SF to produce printed circuit boards extremely
quickly - in doing so, we give our customers the physical equivalent of a fast
compiler, enabling them to turn their designs into real products significantly
faster than they could before. Our customers build rockets, drones, medical
devices, and much more - working at Tempo means you can accelerate all of
these industries at once. Providing a system to produce circuit boards quickly
and correctly means we're both a software shop and an advanced manufacturer.
Our software team is still pretty small (9 engineers) which means any new
hires will still have an outsize impact on the direction of our technology,
and on the company as a whole. We love hiring strong generalists [python
experience highly preferred] who take initiative and act as part-time PMs when
they're working on projects. Some projects you might work on: \- Offering
real-time, automated manufacturing feedback based on certain parameters of our
customers' designs. Think linting for hardware.

    
    
      - Optimizing our factory processes with machine learning and scheduling algorithms.
    
      - Encoding the three-dimensional structure of each order's components (e.g. resistors, capacitors) for our assembly robots, in order to speed up assembly and ensure minimal manufacturing defects.
    
      - Optimizing our automated optical inspection machine to make it faster than any in the industry.
    

Tech Stack: Python | Django | React | Redux | PostgreSQL | AWS

We're also excited to be moving into a MUCH larger factory (>4x the floor
space) in SoMa in a couple months, which means you'll see that space evolve
from nothing into an enormous, high-tech manufacturing complex. If you're
interested, please apply at
[https://www.tempoautomation.com/careers](https://www.tempoautomation.com/careers)
or send a note to austin [at] tempoautomation [dot] com.

------
b3iZurich
B3i | Zurich, Switzerland | b3i.tech | DevOps | UX Designer | UI Developer |
Business Analyst | Product Owner | ONSITE.

By joining B3i, you will be part of a ground-breaking team that is making
innovation really happen. We will offer a competitive salary and bonus with
some great benefits. More important is that you will find yourself with a
great bunch of people who are making history in a fabulous location in Zurich.

Take a look at our jobs page or share with a friend who could be right. \-
[https://b3i.tech/join-us.html](https://b3i.tech/join-us.html) Interview
Process: Phone/Video Call (Onsite Interview Day if possible). Quick answers
provided.

Got any questions? You probably have so just reach out via jobs@b3i.tech.

------
g_delgado14
Setter Inc. (setter.com) | Toronto, Canada | Onsite Only

We are on a mission to create a home maintenance service so simple to use that
homeowners can just forget about it. We've built an exceptional team and have
raised money from top-notch investors to make our vision a reality for
homeowners of the world. Here is an opportunity to take on a big role and have
huge impact from the outset. Our culture is collaborative, focused, fast-
moving, and transparent.

As an engineer at Setter, you'll be working with technologies such as:

\- Rust

\- TypeScript

\- Docker / Kubernetes

\- React

\- ReactNative

\- iOS

\- Android

We are looking for:

\- Lead Engineer to help us scale our business and our technology. Blend of
technical / mgmnt & non-technical work.

\- Experienced (2+ years experience) software engineers to contribute to our
fast-growing business (can be Full-Stack or Mobile).

Please email me at dev<at>setter.com if you're interested.

------
josh2600
MobileCoin | Senior Software Engineer (4 Positions) San Francisco |
[https://www.mobilecoin.com](https://www.mobilecoin.com)

MobileCoin is hiring for Senior Software Engineers (10-20 years experience) to
deliver a payment network SDK for encrypted messaging applications.

Our team is using Stellar Consensus with CryptoNote inside of the Intel SGX
Enclave to deliver a usable, scalable, and privacy-conscious payment network.
We use a lot of Rust and a little bit of Java.

San Francisco only, no remote.

TechCrunch: [https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/24/mobilecoin-moxie-
marlinspi...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/24/mobilecoin-moxie-marlinspike-
binance-labs/)

Careers(AT)MobileCoin(DOT)com

------
tonyhb
Uniform Teeth » Remote or SF » Full Time »
[https://www.uniformteeth.com](https://www.uniformteeth.com)

We're a healthcare startup that's modernizing a hugely antiquated market.
Think one Medical for Orthodontics.

We're building our own EMR, our own apps for patient communication, and our
own manufacturing pipelines. Come work on it all! That means API, process
engineering, scheduling, healthcare, real time chat, data, mobile, and UI.

If you're:

\- Full stack

\- Backend (go, ruby)

\- Frontend (redux, react-native)

You'll have responsibility and sway in terms of how things are built. You're
joining an INCREDIBLE team of people from healthcare — fast, nimble
engineering, the best medical team in SF/USA, incredible ops from healthcare,
incredible marketing.

Hit me up: tony@uniformteeth.com

------
hellcow
Abot | Full-Stack Engineer | Venice, CA | ONSITE |
[https://www.abotlabs.com](https://www.abotlabs.com)

Abot automates customer service for eCommerce companies using machine
learning. We integrate directly into existing tools and work out-of-the-box
with a 15-minute setup.

    
    
      * Early stage company with experienced founding team
      * You'll work directly with the CEO/CTO as first engineering hire
      * Golang stack we're proud of, very little technical debt
      * Our office is steps from the beach
    

Experience with Go is strongly preferred. Let's build some amazing technology
and have fun doing it.

Shoot me an email with a link to a project that you built or are excited
about: evan @ abotlabs.com.

------
julien
Unlock | front end | New York, NY | Full time | onsite | employee #2

We ([http://unlock-protocol.com/](http://unlock-protocol.com/)) are looking
for front end engineers: React, Redux, ES6, web3.js, Ethereum

At Unlock, we believe the web needs a new business model. We believe the
decentralization promise of the web cannot be achieved if economic incentives
are not aligned between consumers and creators. For this, we're building a
protocol which lets anyone restrict access to their creations and for
consumers to earn points when they discover and promote the best creations.

Apply at [https://unlock-protocol.com/jobs/](https://unlock-
protocol.com/jobs/)

------
odonnellryan
Luma | Junior Programmer / General Assistant | New Jersey, NJ (near NYC) |
Remote Only | Full-time or Part-time

Luma is looking for our first hire who is willing to do some boring work while
also willing to learn some interesting new things about programming, finance,
and business. We'll pay you up to a quarter of your time to take online
programming classes, and we're cool with anything between 20 and 40 hours a
week. Boring tasks include Wordpress work and formatting quarterly reports,
interesting tasks include Python development on several applications, working
with clients to solve new problems, and learning as much about Python, Linux,
and tech as we can.

Salary will be determined on skill, aim is around $30/hr.

Email me your resume: ryan@luma.im

------
sebmanchester
Jaza | Lead Developer | Halifax, Canada OR Dar Es Salaam, Tanzania | Full Time
| ONSITE | [https://jobs.careerbeacon.com/details/software-
engineer/1225...](https://jobs.careerbeacon.com/details/software-
engineer/1225931) Jaza is the last mile energy company, building the future of
distribution infrastructure in subsaharan Africa. We build solar energy hubs
that provide affordable energy access to every home in a community. This is an
opportunity to become a leading member of the software engineering team at
Jaza, and build solutions for some of the greatest challenges facing the
continent and the world: climate change and energy access.

------
taamoore
Congressional Innovation Fellow | TechCongress | Washington, D.C. | Full-Time
|ONSITE

TechCongress places technologists to work in Congress through a one-year
Congressional Innovation Fellowship to inject tech expertise into the
policymaking process. Fellows have worked on everything from Russian meddling
in the 2016 elections, encryption, biometric privacy, autonomous vehicle and
drone regulations, the OPM and Equifax breaches, and the Facebook // Cambridge
Analytica hearings.

As a Congressional Innovation Fellow you will:

-Work with TechCongress to choose a placement with a Member or Congress or Congressional Committee and report directly to a senior staffer (like a Chief of Staff or Staff Director) in that office from January 2019 to December 2019.

-Perform duties similar to other Congressional staff by applying your experience in technology to a variety of work, including:

>>Researching relevant policymaking (on issues like encryption, autonomous
vehicle regulations, health IT, government hacking, privacy, open data,
cyber/data security and many others).

>>Helping educate Members and staff about these issues.

>>Researching legislation.

>>Preparing for and organizing Committee hearings, markups, or investigations.

What we’re looking for in our Fellows:

-A technical background or ability, with experience working in or studying the technology sector. Training can be formal (college, graduate school, the military) or informal (self-trained).

-Great interpersonal and communications skills.

-Ability to explain technology to those that aren’t as familiar with technology tools or concepts.

-Ability to thrive in a fast-paced, collaborative environment. Committed to helping get Members of Congress and Congressional staff up to speed on technology issues.

Apply through September 9, 2018:
[https://www.techcongress.io/apply](https://www.techcongress.io/apply)

------
shakefon
Walmart Labs ([https://www.walmartlabs.com](https://www.walmartlabs.com)) |
Carlsbad, CA | FrontEnd Tools Engineer | Full Time | Onsite

I've been a developer for quite some time, and professionally for over 12
years. Like many of you, I've been frustrated with the software development
process and the manual toil we have around that process - we want to solve
problems in software, not in the way we write, test and deploy it!

That's why I'm excited by what my team at Walmart Labs does - the Developer
Experience Tools team exists to create an amazing experience for the developer
both within the Walmart Organization and outside with our Open Source
contributions (see: [http://testarmada.io/](http://testarmada.io/)).

I'm hiring right now, for a Staff level engineer to work on an exciting, full-
featured set of UIs (portals, dashboards, configuration wizards) and
associated tools and services.

We use javascript , nodejs, reactjs, redux and graphql heavily, but we're very
much of the opinion that you should use the right tool for the job so there
are no unnecessary limitations.

Our Carlsbad office is AWESOME, and the location - reasonably close to San
Diego, right next to the ocean - is pretty fantastic.

If you’d like to find out more or just chat about the role, message me here -
or you can apply here: [https://careers.walmart.com/us/jobs/1016758BR-staff-
software...](https://careers.walmart.com/us/jobs/1016758BR-staff-software-
engineer-sunnyvale-ca)

Would be amazing to speak to folks who want to find cool ways to take all the
hassle out of developing software. I don't care if you have a degree or not.

You'd be joining a great team with some excellent fellow engineers. No
recruiters please, No agencies. Please reach out if you are interested in the
role for yourself!

dstevens@walmartlabs.com if email is how you prefer to ask questions.

------
oliverwoodings
Qubit | Senior Data Scientist, BackEnd Engineer, FullStack Engineer,
Infrastructure Engineer| London | Full-time | ONSITE | qubit.com

Qubit was founded by a small team who previously worked at Google. Our
founders believed that by using innovative techniques to collect, store and
process data, they could radically transform the field of website
optimization. Fast forward eight years, our software is now influencing
billions of visitor experiences every week. Qubit’s mission is to help the
world’s leading retail, travel and gaming brands thrive as their customers
increasingly browse and buy online.

You’ll find our headquarters in the heart of Covent Garden, a bustling retail
and tourist destination in London’s west end. Our neighbourhood reminds us
daily who we’re serving and why we need to move fast. From London to Los
Angeles, inside every Qubit office you’ll find a team that’s passionate about
solving tough problems using data science and product innovation.

What we offer:

\- Competitive Salary

\- Bonuses

\- Equity!

\- Flexible work hours

\- Free breakfast & lunch (+ coffees!)

Openings:

\- Senior Data Scientist:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubittech/jobs/1243372](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubittech/jobs/1243372)

\- BackEnd Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/941960?gh_jid=941960](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/941960?gh_jid=941960)

\- FullStack Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/130919?gh_jid=130919](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/130919?gh_jid=130919)

\- Infrastructure Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/1235193?gh_jid=12351...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/qubit/jobs/1235193?gh_jid=1235193)

------
TigerspikeLON
Tigerspike| Android Engineer| FULL TIME | London or Wrocław ONSITE & part
REMOTE |[https://tigerspike.com/](https://tigerspike.com/)

Tigerspike is a Digital Products company with a mission is to 'Improve
people's lives through technology'. We have 10 offices across 4 continents,
each creating web & mobile consumer & enterprise apps for a range of
industries, with clients such as Emirates, 7Eleven, The UN & Westfield.

We're growing and now looking for an Android Engineer to join our team:
[http://bit.ly/2KGWvuF](http://bit.ly/2KGWvuF)

Drop me an email if you'd like more info: michelle.coulson@tigerspike.com

------
balousek
Carta (formerly eShares) | ONSITE | Full-time |
[https://carta.com](https://carta.com) | NYC - New York, NY , SF - San
Francisco , PA - Palo Alto, CA , SEA - Seattle, WA

Carta is building the network graph of asset ownership through corporate
governance. We help 7,000+ privately and publicly held companies track who
owns what. We're growing rapidly and are hiring across the board.

\---------------------------------------------

Senior+ full stack engineers

\---------------------------------------------

Required:

* 4+ years professional software development experience

Nice-to-have:

* Experience with Python and Django

* Experience with React

* Professional experience in Finance, Banking or Exchanges (ACH, Wires, Trading Stocks, etc)

* Experience with Financial Information eXchange (FIX) protocol

* Experience writing unit tests

Drop a note to robert.balousek+aug18 [at] carta [dot] com for more info.

------
gnclmorais
BridgeU | Senior Software Engineer | London, UK | FULL-TIME, ONSITE |
bridge-u.com

BridgeU brings the power of big data to your university preparation process.
Our system processes over a million data points every day to ensure up-to-the-
minute accuracy and relevance, and our matching algorithm weighs academic,
professional and social preferences to recommend best-fit universities and
courses for students from over 100,000 options.

Tech stack: Ruby on Rails, HTML5, CSS3 (SCSS), JavaScript (jQuery, Vue.js,
Paloma.js), Postgres, Docker, AWS

More info about the job at [https://angel.co/bridgeu/jobs/320301-senior-
software-enginee...](https://angel.co/bridgeu/jobs/320301-senior-software-
engineer)

------
MSTR_TA
MicroStrategy is hiring for all levels of Quality Assurance Testers| Full
time, onsite (Tysons, VA) | VISA eligible
[https://www.smartrecruiters.com/MicroStrategy1/7439996707837...](https://www.smartrecruiters.com/MicroStrategy1/743999670783780-quality-
assurance-tester)

MicroStrategy shapes the future of intelligent business by matching smart
people to dynamic projects that truly challenge their talents. We are curious
and creative in our outlook and committed to our colleagues as we succeed
together.

Over the next few months, we're evolving how we hire for Software Engineers in
Test/Quality Assurance Testers/ QE. Now is the time to apply and be part of
this challenge!

------
ajeezy
Telaria | Software Engineer | Mountain View, CA | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[https://telaria.com](https://telaria.com)

Telaria (NYSE: TLRA), (formerly Tremor Video), is the leading independent
data-driven software platform built to monetize and manage premium video
inventory with the greatest speed, control, and transparency, wherever and
however audiences are watching.

Our engineering team is a full stack organization dedicated to working hard
and having fun. The Product team hands us the roadmap, and we make it happen
from design to build to production to keeping our revenue-critical systems up
and running. We're close to the customers and have the reward of seeing our
work being used immediately. We take pride in the reliability and scalability
of our platform, as well as our pace of implementation. We are a small and
efficient team building out a solution in a new space with lots of green field
ahead of it. Our office is located right in downtown Mountain View (close to
Caltrain).

We are looking for a Software Engineer (1-3 years experience) to help us build
tools and enhance our platform, which, processes 5+ billion events and
generates multiple TBs of data per day. Candidates should be passionate about
growing as an engineer, learning different technologies, contributing to the
full stack, and solving complex problems revolving around real-time
decisioning and large data systems.

Tech: Java, Javascript, Other scripting (python/perl/etc.), SQL, Solr, Big
Data technologies, and AWS tools (EC2, S3, RDS, Redshift, DynamoDB, EMR)

Some Perks:

* Competitive benefits and compensation (including 401k matching, etc.)

* Flexible work environment (and vacation policy)

* Great office location

* Weekly team lunches

* Awesome people to work with ;)

If interested, please visit and apply here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/telaria/jobs/1245480](https://boards.greenhouse.io/telaria/jobs/1245480)

------
brettz
Pornhub | Adult content | Montreal QC | On-site

Come work at the 13th highest trafficked website in the world. We are looking
for:

-A Product Marketing Manager

-Senior PHP Developers

-Front-end Developers

Must be willing to relocate to Montreal. Email me your CV: jobs@pornhub.com
and please mention you saw the post on HN. More info on pornhub.com/jobs

------
kudithipudi
Copart | Senior Software Engineer | Dallas, TX |
[https://www.copart.com/career](https://www.copart.com/career)

Copart is a global leader in online vehicle auctions. We operate in a unique
industry that most people are not aware of. We offer a marketplace for
salvaged vehicles, handling more than 2M vehicles a year.

I work in the product development team. We are looking for Senior Software
Engineers to help us transform out operational platform. If you are looking
for a job that provides you the excitement of a startup (technology, speed,
impact) and financial stability of a larger company, Copart is that place.

Our tech stack includes Rub, Node, React, Java, Springboot, Solr, RPG.

Contact me at vinay.kudithipudi@copart.com

------
nicholaides
PromptWorks | Senior Software Engineer, UI/UX Designer | Philadelphia PA |
ONSITE [https://promptworks.com/](https://promptworks.com/)

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir and JavaScript (mostly
Node.js, React and React-Native).

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
piinecone
Bookreport | [http://www.bookreport.io](http://www.bookreport.io) | Senior
Developer | Distributed Team | Full-time | Remote

Bookreport is a new K-12 financial ERP that integrates budgeting, purchasing,
approvals, accounting, HR, and payroll into one system. Our current customers
are charter schools that don’t have the time or resources to handle the
financial and administrative workload associated with running a school.

We are looking for an experienced developer to join our small but growing
team. Our stack includes Go (golang), MySQL, GraphQL, Relay, React, and
Kubernetes. Experience with these specific technologies is not required.

If you’re interested, email me at nick@bookreport.io.

------
wowi42
10TEN | Frontend Engineers, Backend Engineers, SRE | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://10ten.ae](https://10ten.ae)

10TEN is a tech agency, based in Dubai. We are building our own products (like
[https://barrio.ae](https://barrio.ae)) and helping companies to improve their
tech.

Frontend: Typescript, Angular 6, SCSS, Angular Universal

Backend: Typescript, serverless, Python, Django (coming soon: Kotlin, Rust,
Erlang)

Infrastructure: AWS Lambda/DynamoDB/S3, PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Minio, FreeBSD,
Archlinux, Clever Cloud, Scaleway

We're looking for people who can build systems at scale and are extremely
focus on quality.

If you are interested to learn more about the roles, feel free to contact me
at loic@10ten.ae .

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
Full-time, Onsite/Remote

Airtame is a fast-growing startup. Our wireless streaming solution helps
people work better. We are based in windy Copenhagen, but have an office in
New York that takes care of our U.S. customers.

We're currently hiring:

* C/C++ Windows Software Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark or remote, Europe ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4058777002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4058777002))

* Web Developer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4017568002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4017568002))

* Senior Digital Designer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010466002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010466002))

* DevOps Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4036513002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4036513002))

* Senior Embedded Linux Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark or Europe ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010452002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010452002))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software. Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

Get to know about our Engineering team:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg)

We sponsor work visas for non-EU applicants.

------
jatinshah
BlockPunk | Blockchain Engineer | Singapore | On site, Full Time |
www.blockpunk.net

BlockPunk is building a next-generation entertainment studio that is
decentralising anime, film and TV. We are backed by EF & DLE Capital.

As Blockchain Engineer, you will architect & implement Ethereum smart
contracts used across our suite of products enabling filmmakers to merchandize
& finance their movies. You will also participate in designing the BlockPunk
decentralized protocol and BlockPunk tokens.

Full Job Description: [https://angel.co/blockpunk/jobs/374489-blockchain-
engineer](https://angel.co/blockpunk/jobs/374489-blockchain-engineer)

We will cover relocation to Singapore & sponsor visa.

------
abaron
LendKey | New York or Ohio (Cincinnati) | Full-time | ONSITE | $70k - $150k+ |
Support Engineer, Senior/Lead Software Engineer, Platform Engineer, Data
Engineer, UX Director | [https://www.lendkey.com/](https://www.lendkey.com/)

Come help us build the next generation Lending as a Service platform. We're in
an exciting transition phase where we need some key people to help break down
our monolith into services. LendKey is a growth-stage lending technology firm
that partners with credit unions and community banks to allow them to offer
some of the most borrower-friendly loans in the industry (mostly in student
loan / student loan re-fi space). LendKey enables these community financial
institutions to bring loans to consumers online, making the end-to-end lending
process easy & simple for both borrowers and lenders. Because we're growth
stage (founded in 2009, Series C) the team has the advantage of being at a
stable company but still have elements of a start-up (115 employees
currently).

What we offer: • Competitive Salary

• Stock options

• Unlimited Vacation Policy

• Flexible work environment

• Startup culture

• Employee events/activities

• Good benefits

We're looking for top tech talent in software, platform, data engineering, and
UX. What we're seeking in all of these roles: Team-members who are open to
learning new technologies. Brave enough to implement solutions to challenging
problems. Can be hands-on but also strategic. Willing to speak your mind but
kind to others when doing it. We're Ruby on Rails, Linux, Docker, but we're
actively searching for the next tool for the job. For data/reporting we are a
SQL Server and MySQL shop, looking for Apache Hadoop, Kafka, Airflow and
Amazon Redshift experience.

Shoot me an email at tony (dot) baron at-sign lendkey.com with resume or
questions! Don't quite fit and things sound interesting? Let's see if we can
work something out, anyway.

------
ksowocki
Gitcoin ( [https://gitcoin.co](https://gitcoin.co) ) | Software Engineer(s) -
Product | Remote |
[https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs](https://gitcoin.co/about#jobs) |
[https://gitcoin.co/explorer](https://gitcoin.co/explorer)

Gitcoin's mission is to "Grow Open Source". Gitcoin is a toolbox of Ethereum-
based smart-contracts that help open source repo maintainers fund,
incentivize, and manage work in Open Source Software.

We don't have an ICO or token; We are a team of 9 funded by ConsenSys, and
have distributed about $155k to the ecossytem since launch in November 2017.

------
slvrspoon
Abine - the online privacy company | REMOTE or BOSTON, MA | PART Time or Full
Time | Web application and Full Stack Developers |
[https://www.abine.com/](https://www.abine.com/)

We are a small company focused on making better online privacy easy.

We make two products. Blur is a password manager with support for creating
alias email addresses, phone numbers, and credit card numbers. DeleteMe is a
service for removing private information from data broker sites.

We're looking for strong web application and full-stack developers who are
interested in making a difference in the fight for privacy. We are profitable,
have been doing this for years, and have millions of users.

Please contact us at jobs at getabine dotcom.

------
rezendi
SEEKING VUE DEVELOPERS | ONSITE | NYC | HappyFunCorp
([http://happyfuncorp.com](http://happyfuncorp.com)) - We're always in the
market for good developers and excellent project managers. We're currently
particularly looking for Vue.js developers work on-site in NYC (which is
unusual for us; most of our work is remote.)

About us: we do web, app, and (increasingly) blockchain development for a
panoply of clients ranging from Fortune 500 to brand-new startups. Right now
the distribution is roughly 50-50. We prefer people with a reasonable amount
of experience under their belt, but there are always exceptions. And we pay
well.

If interested, email: jobs@happyfuncorp.com

------
mofe
SteadySense GmbH| Lead iOS Developer | Graz, Austria | ONSITE | Type: Full
time | € 42k p.a. +

We develop intelligent sensor solutions for healthcare applications and are
heading towards our first product launch in Q4/18\. We're still operating
undercover atm - more infos will be provided after NDA signing.

You will be in charge of developing our iOS application, working closely with
designers, marketeers, backend- and hardware engineers to provide the best
possible solutions for our customers.

Stack: Swift, Kotlin, Python, ASM, Terraform, Postgres.

More details:
[https://www.steadysense.at/career.html](https://www.steadysense.at/career.html)

We're looking forward to get your CV and cover letter to jobs@steadysense.at

------
lizco20
Sonos | UX Design Director for Voice | BOSTON Onsite

* Boston-based ONSISTE strongly preferred, opportunity for remote, Seattle or Santa Barbara. Relocation support available. * Sonos is the original wireless home sound system known for a premium experience and superior audio quality. * Lead the Sonos vision for voice interfaces.

[https://careers.sonos.com/jobs/JobDetail/UX-Design-
Director-...](https://careers.sonos.com/jobs/JobDetail/UX-Design-Director-
Voice-and-Music-Services/5256)

Other positions available world-wide:
[https://careers.sonos.com/jobs/SearchJobs](https://careers.sonos.com/jobs/SearchJobs)

------
RamseySafieh
NYC/CT/Austin or Budapest WorldQuant is a global leading quantitative asset
manager with 26 offices in over 15 different countries. Tech powers our
business in a fundamental way and our people solve challenging problems of
planet scale every day. We seek passionate engineers across our
infrastructure, front office technology and data engineering teams.Modern
C++/Python and Open Source Devs wanted!

[https://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/CareerHomeSearch.ac...](https://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/CareerHomeSearch.action?clientId=8a7883c6603459fe016047c420730543)

Full Time/Able to sponsor visas.

Any questions, you can reach me at ramsey.safieh@worldquant.com

------
Asteri
Asteri | London, UK | Fullstack, Backend, Frontend | ONSITE |
[http://asteri.group/](http://asteri.group/)

We’re a fast growing ticketing start-up based in London. We’re taking on
industry incumbents and connecting people to unforgettable experiences. We
have a proven business model and were recently selected to join the London
Mayor's Business Growth Program.

You will be part of a small team and have lots of responsibility and impact.
We’re big believers in personal growth and learning. We focus on execution and
are constantly striving to do things better.

Stack: Python, React and Go. We don't require prior experience with any of
them.

To apply or if you have questions: careers2018 ⒜ asteri.group

------
genericuser1234
Porterbuddy | porterbuddy.com | Oslo, Norway | Software Engineer | Full-Time |
Visa | Onsite

Porterbuddy is building the world's best technology platform for home
delivery. We are a small startup that works agile and makes decisions quickly
to adapt to our customer's needs.

We are currently looking for Software Engineers, both on the backend and
frontend. Our backend is written in Kotlin, and the frontend is React and
node. Experience in those things is a big plus, but adaptability and
willingness to learn go a long way.

Check out our jobs here:
[https://jobb.porterbuddy.com/?lang=en](https://jobb.porterbuddy.com/?lang=en)
or drop me an email at andy[at]porterbuddy.com

------
aaa5
Splunk | Forward Deployed Software Engineer | Seattle WA, Plano TX | Onsite |
Full-time

The FDSE works closely with Sales and SE’s to first understand customer pain
points, and then design and build custom solutions to solve them using Splunk
as the underlying data platform. You are fanatical setting up our customers
for success and you have a strong developer skill set, love manipulating and
visualizing data to solve business problems, and you are willing to publicize
your work to help others and you love to travel.

More info here:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3i3l1kww](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3i3l1kww)

If this seems interesting, please send your resume to svasani [@] company name
[.] com.

------
sloankev
Zensurance | Full-stack Web Developer | Toronto, ON | ONSITE Zensurance.com is
changing the way small business owners manage their commercial insurance
needs. Our recommendation engine assesses a company's insurance needs (e.g.,
based on peers, industry risks) and then recommends the optimal package. Our
fully digital experience then allows the customer to get multiple quotes,
purchase and manage without ever having to call or email a person.

Requirements: React / Node. A CS degree or show us an app you built.

Apply Here: [https://angel.co/zensurance/jobs/286427-full-stack-
developer](https://angel.co/zensurance/jobs/286427-full-stack-developer)

------
SEJeff
Jump Trading | [http://jumptrading.com](http://jumptrading.com) | Security
Engineer | Chicago | full-time

[https://jumptrading.com/apply.html?gh_jid=1166399](https://jumptrading.com/apply.html?gh_jid=1166399)

As a Security Engineer, you will evaluate and implement solutions and policies
related to information security. In this role, you will be responsible for
day-to-day operations of corporate firewalls, network access controls, DLP,
vulnerability scanners, and other information security systems.

What you'll do:

Implement, manage, and monitor network security devices such as firewalls,
network access control, network device auditing, network forensics, behavior
auditing, IDS/IPS, and DLP services. Involved in Threat Hunting exercises and
take a purple team approach to security in the environment. Collaborate with
vendors and relevant IT groups related to information security. Automate
existing processes and procedures to create a highly resilient security
infrastructure. Perform relevant vulnerability and risk assessments. Implement
and make recommendations for Information Security policies and standards at
the network, server, and endpoint levels. Assist in performing investigations
of anomalous activity and creating actionable reports to senior management.
Skills you’ll need:

3-5 years of experience working in information security, or 4+ years working
in Network, Windows, or Linux systems administration. Demonstrated success
implementing and maintaining effective information security practices. Strong
understanding of information security regulations (NIST 800-53, GDPR, NYDFS,
etc) Experience with Python and exposure to HTML, CSS, Twitter Bootstrap and
JavaScript. Understanding of networking technologies and protocols: TCP/IP,
BGP, OSPF and IPSEC VPN Experience with enterprise firewalls, network
switches/routers, IPS and IDS. Palo Alto Networks experience strongly
preferred. SIEM technology experience preferred, Splunk proficiency strongly
preferred. Familiarity with DLP and data classification technologies.
Familiarity with NAC (network access control) technologies Experience with
securing cloud based applications. Passionate about high-quality of work and
continuous improvement. CCNA, PCNSE, G-PEN, GCFA and GCFE or other networking
certifications preferred. BS Degree in CS, Mathematics, Engineering or
Equivalent Experience If you are currently a student or recent graduate,
please see our Campus postings which offer both intern and full-time
opportunities.

------
jondauch
Mark43 | Various engineering roles | New York, NY / Toronto / Charlotte, NC /
REMOTE [https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Fight crime with code

We build software that literally helps save lives. Our clients are police
departments, firefighters and EMTs.

Be a part of an awesome team in a fast-growing startup (featured on multiple
“next startups to break out” lists). Learn more here:
[https://www.mark43.com/careers/](https://www.mark43.com/careers/)

Back-end: Java ElasticSearch Kafka

Front-end: React Redux JavaScript

Hiring:

[Sr|Mid-level] Front End Engineers Sr. ETL Developers (Remote) Engineering
Managers Engineering Director QA Associates

------
bedej
Shelf Engine | Full stack engineers | Seattle, WA, USA | Onsite | Full-time

We're building a B2B food marketplace. We buy food from food producers, and
sell to grocery, cafeterias and cafes. We take on the inventory risk for the
highly perishable goods we transact, and we reduce waste and increase sales by
optimizing for what's going to sell. We are early stage and we have great
traction and growth. The next engineer will be employee #7.

Stack: C#, Angular, R.

For more details visit job post/apply here: [https://jobs.jobly.io/shelf-
engine/240](https://jobs.jobly.io/shelf-engine/240)

I'm the CTO and co-founder, feel free to reach out to me directly:
bede+hn@shelfengine.com

------
joeconway
ONSITE - San Francisco, Toronto

Scribd is a reading subscription that gives you access to the best books,
audiobooks, magazines, and more. Our mission is to re-imagine the way the
world reads.

Right now we are looking for:

* Experienced Android engineering managers

* Mid to Senior Android / iOS developers

Please note for our mobile engineering internships: We have filled our
internship seats and are not currently interviewing interns for iOS or Android
positions.

We've hired ten full-time people and dozens of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads.

Please apply directly via www.scribd.com/jobs

If you have questions you can reach me at joe at scribd.com (I'm the head of
mobile engineering and happy to answer any question related to this role).
N.B. we are also hiring for a lot of other positions

------
FueledTalent
Fueled | India, NYC, & UK | Full-Time |
[https://fueled.com/jobs](https://fueled.com/jobs)

\-- Who We Are --

An award winning mobile app dev agency.

\-- Where You Fit In --

You know how to create jaw-dropping websites and web/mobile applications.

\-- Open Roles --

Backend Developer | Noida, IN | [https://fueled.com/jobs/backend-developer-
noida/](https://fueled.com/jobs/backend-developer-noida/)

Blockchain Developer | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/blockchain-
developer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/blockchain-developer/)

Product Designer (Mid-Level) | Shoreditch, UK |
[https://fueled.com/jobs/product-designer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/product-
designer/)

Senior Android Developer | Noida, IN | [https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-
android-developer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-android-developer/)

Senior Backend Engineer | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-backend-
engineer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-backend-engineer/)

Senior Frontend Developer | Shoreditch, UK | [https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-
frontend-developer/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-frontend-developer/)

Senior Mobile Product Manager | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-
product-manager/](https://fueled.com/jobs/senior-product-manager/)

Technical Project Manager | SoHo, NYC | [https://fueled.com/jobs/account-
manager/](https://fueled.com/jobs/account-manager/)

------
lucaspiller
Bobtrade | Full stack Engineer, Data Engineer Intern (paid) | London, UK |
ONSITE INTERN

Bobtrade is an exciting startup which is going to revolutise the construction
industry. We are changing an industry set in its ways and bringing it into the
21st century.

We are launching our first product, an e-commerce platform, at the end of the
month. Our customers are incredibly passionate about our product, which is
going to solve a big pain point in their industry.

We are currently looking to hire a number of candidates for paid data engineer
internships. Basic knowledge of ML would be a bonus but not required.

We also want to expand our product team with another senior full stack
engineer (React / Rails).

Email me directly for more details and to apply: luca@bobtrade.com

------
Inversechi
GetYourGuide | Multiple Positions | Berlin & Zurich | ONSITE, VISA +
Assistance

GetYourGuide’s online marketplace for tours, tickets, and attractions helps
people find the most exciting experiences worldwide. Using technology to
change the way travellers find and book things to do and explore their
destination.

We are a customer focused data driven company and are ramping up our
engineering capacity.

Looking for: Senior Android Engineers | Data Scientists | Data Analysts | Data
Engineers | DevOps | Front-End Engineers | Back-End Engineers | Marketing Tech
Engineers | Senior Product Managers

Find more about us and the job openings on our career page
[http://grnh.se/qmkt7n](http://grnh.se/qmkt7n)

------
phillipwei
OpenInvest (YC S15) | Senior Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco | Onsite |
Visa

Our mission is to overhaul financial systems and align capital with social and
environmental values. As one of the first companies to combine algorithmic
investing with sustainable and responsible investment, we stand apart for the
transparency, usability and customizability of the portfolios created on our
platform. We are growing to meet new demand in both the B2C and B2B (and
B2B2C) spaces. We are a Public Benefit Corporation.

See more:
[https://jobs.lever.co/openinvest/1a336fcf-c696-40ab-a8c3-ba4...](https://jobs.lever.co/openinvest/1a336fcf-c696-40ab-a8c3-ba41f48587ca)

------
relberg
Bread | Onsite | New York, NY | Software Engineers (front, back and full-
stack), Integration Engineers, SREs, Lead SDET and a number of business roles|
Full-time | Cannot sponsor new visas at the moment

We are fixing archaic payment & financing systems for eCommerce sites by
creating the first white label payment API.

We build this with React on the front-end, Go on the backend, Postgres and
Redis for caching.

We have a number of openings, see our career site at
[https://www.getbread.com/about-bread/#current-
openings](https://www.getbread.com/about-bread/#current-openings) or email me
directly at relberg@breadfinance.com. No recruiters or sales inquiries,
please.

------
mack8888
ReThink Medical | San Francisco | Onsite |
[http://rethinkmedical.com](http://rethinkmedical.com)

ReThink Medical develops innovative noninvasive physiologic monitoring
technologies combined with machine learning that can prevent heart failure
related hospitalizations, dramatically improving the quality of life for
millions.

We are seeking a hardware/firmware engineer with experience developing,
manufacturing, and testing medical devices. Wearable and/or biosensor
experience is highly preferred.

To learn more: [https://rethink-
medical.workable.com/j/59D3ECE65F](https://rethink-
medical.workable.com/j/59D3ECE65F)

------
TChiring
TrueCar | Santa Monica, CA | Full Time

TrueCar is continuing to grow our technology team in 2018. We are hiring
engineers with interest in the below positions:

* Software Engineers (Rails)

* Software Engineers (Rails/Platform)

* Data Engineers (Java/Hadoop)

* DevOps / Site Reliability / Infrastructure Engineers (AWS)

* Sr. React Engineers

* Financial Systems Analyst

* Security Engineers

We acquired the talent of quite a few Carwoo (YCS09) alums a few years ago.
We've been around for over 10 years and went public 3+ years ago. The company
has big plans for the coming years and is looking for good developers to help
us grow. See www.truecar.com/careers/ for the full scoop.

* We prefer you work with us in-person in our Santa Monica HQ. We'll handle most visa situations.

* Benefits are exceptional: Your health premiums are 100% paid for, we match your 401k (up to 3% of your contributions), and give stock packages. We also pay for your gym membership (up to $50/month) and have catered lunches every Wednesday.

* Our Santa Monica HQ is right by the beach and Third Street Promenade, so expect fresh air, amazing views, and plenty of food options. _We just completed our first TrueCar Hackathon which our CTO, Tommy McClung, just wrote a blog post about. You can read about it on our technology blog:[https://www.drivenbycode.com/hack-a-thon-winners/](https://www.drivenbycode.com/hack-a-thon-winners/) Here is a video that documented the hackathon as well: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlfEvPMNxuc&list=PL4s6FxzGb8...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlfEvPMNxuc&list=PL4s6FxzGb8hNvND8SFK5VlUNAzh3SWbui)

_ VISAS are handled under the right circumstances.

Send an email to me (Brett) (bemma AT truecar.com) with your resume and/or
GitHub profile. Even if you're not applying but just have questions, drop me a
line

------
flavor8
ExecVision | Sr Software Engineer | Remote | Arlington, VA

ExecVision is conversation intelligence for sales calls - we're building
software that helps sales leaders understand what is going on in their calls,
how to improve effectiveness, and how to focus their management time.

Our stack is React, Kotlin/Python, Postgres, Elastic Search - significant
overlap in skills would be beneficial, but we're happy to support good
engineers picking up new skills. We offer competitive salaries, good benefits,
a distributed-first tech culture, and a flexible environment.

If you're interested in exploring a fit, email tech-careers@execvision.io with
your resume and a short intro, and one of our engineers will be in touch.

------
joeclef
Namshi.com | Dubai |Sr Backend Engineers & Cybersecurity Engineer | Full-time
| Onsite | Visa + Relocation assistance |
[https://namshi.com](https://namshi.com)

Founded in 2011, Namshi is the biggest fashion e-commerce retailer in the
Middle East.

My name is Joe, a backend engineer here at Namshi. During the past 2 years, I
have really enjoyed working as part of the tech team. In particular, I love:
1- Working with empathetic and smart managers, both technical and non-
technical. 2- The various opportunities to make an impact. 3- Opportunities to
take ownership. 4- Working as a team where one supports each other. 5- No
politics or BS meetings :slightly_smiling_face:

Sr. Backend Engineer

====================

As a Sr. Backend Engineer, you’ll be tasked to work on a spectrum of services
ranging from our customer-facing APIs to tools that power our logistics
infrastructure. We are a very pragmatic and experienced team, so from time to
time, you will see engineers busy TDDing on a feature, whereas at other times
we’re straight to live. We pride of being a heterogeneous team that’s
experienced to know how and when to abstract.

Security Engineer:

==================

As a Security Engineer, you’ll be tasked with running internal assessments,
ranging from pentesting our cloud infrastructure to social engineering around
the office, review our security policies and define the best strategy to
improve our posture. In addition to that, you will be actively collaborating
with external researchers through our HackerOne program, which is going to be
directly under your responsibility. On top of this, as the months will go by,
you will probably spend time training both our technical and non-technical
staff to raise awareness and make sure we got the basics covered.

We have a microservice architecture where we use tools such as Node.js,
Python, Go, AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, Google Cloud, React, Redis etc.

To apply please send an email with your resume to work-in-tech@namshi.com. Or
you can also email me directly at joe.jean@namshi.com.

------
jfarmer
Strive Talent | Full-stack Engineer + Front-end product engineer | FULL-TIME
ONSITE | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.strivetalent.com/](https://www.strivetalent.com/)

Hey HN! I'm Jesse, the head of engineering at Strive Talent. My email is
jesse@strivetalent.com. Previously, I co-founded Dev Bootcamp (acquired by
Kaplan) and Everlane.

Strive Talent is a seed-stage, mission-driven startup dedicated to giving
everyone a fair shot at a great career. Right now we help companies around the
US staff sales and customer support jobs with candidates that would typically
be overlooked. A typical hiring manager spends ~6 seconds per resume to
evaluate whether a candidate should be given an interview. Instead, we
administer a combination of cognitive tests, work-sample tests, and phone
screenings, which allow us to evaluate a candidate according to the traits
that actually determine their ability to do the job.

Our team is small, but we're well-funded:
[https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/24/stressing-aptitude-over-
ac...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/01/24/stressing-aptitude-over-achievement-
strive-talent-pitches-a-new-way-to-hire/)

If you're interested, please send a resume and a paragraph explaining what it
is about Strive that resonates with you to: jesse@strivetalent.com

Strive is a great place to join if any of the following are true:

• You care about connecting people with dignified livelihoods.

• You care about people getting jobs based on their ability to do the work,
and not their pedigree.

• You want to come in to work each day and be able to ask, "How many people
got a better job yesterday because of us?"

• You want to join an early-stage startup where there are still a lot of open
product and technical questions.

Our core platform is built using Rails, React, PostreSQL, and other standard
moving parts. Experience is those technologies isn't required, but evidence of
skill and adaptability are.

------
caseus515
Preferred Networks | AI Researchers & Engineers | Tokyo | ONSITE, VISA,
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/)

We are a startup with ~150 members based in Tokyo, focusing on developing AI
for Autonomous Driving, Robotics, and Bio-Healthcare. We love open source and
are actively developing CuPy and the deep learning framework Chainer:
[https://github.com/cupy/cupy](https://github.com/cupy/cupy)
[https://github.com/chainer/chainer](https://github.com/chainer/chainer)

We have one of the world’s largest private GPU clusters, with 1024 NVIDIA
Tesla P100 GPUs, with 512 V100 32Gb GPUs coming soon. Using our cluster we
achieved the world record of training on ImageNet in 15 minutes:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/news/pr20171110)

We have a strong emphasis on research, and our technical advisor is Pieter
Abbeel (UC Berkeley). We continuously publish at top conferences like ICRA,
ICCV, CVPR, ICLR, ICML, NIPS, NAACL, CHI, etc. We are a gold sponsor of NIPS
this year. Learn more about our research activities here:
[https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/activities](https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/activities)

So far we have raised over $100 million from Toyota, FANUC, Hakuhodo DYHD,
Hitachi, Mizuho Bank, Mitsui & Co, Chugai Pharmaceutical and Tokyo Electron.

We have a western-style working environment with attractive salaries and
benefits in the heart of Tokyo. Ability to communicate in either English or
Japanese is OK. We are looking for talented individuals with skills in various
areas related to cutting-edge AI applications in many industries. Find out
more, and apply for all positions here: [https://www.preferred-
networks.jp/en/job](https://www.preferred-networks.jp/en/job)

------
adzuci
MassMutual Data Science | Boston | OnSite | Full-Time Python, Scala, R,
Hadoop, Data Engineering, Data Science, SRE

Interested in joining a high performing team that creates knowledge from data
and builds systems that solve hard problems?

Learn more about us at
[https://datascience.massmutual.com/science](https://datascience.massmutual.com/science).

Please apply at
[https://datascience.massmutual.com/careers](https://datascience.massmutual.com/careers)
or email digital-hiring@massmutual.com

Data Scientist - MassMutual’s Advanced Analytics group is seeking exceptional,
highly motivated and self-directed Data Scientists. In this role, you will
perform data-driven research, problem solving, and algorithm development
through the systematic application of mathematics, statistics and computer
science as well as cutting edge data technologies.

Data Engineer - Seeking engineers with a passion for solving large data
problems. Our data platform develops creative and scalable solutions to
difficult technical problems. We rely on tooling such as Hadoop, Kafka, Spark,
Python, and Scala.

Data Architect - You will be implementing large scale data solutions based on
ecosystems ranging over a wide range of persistence platforms such as Vertica,
Postgres, Spark and cloud-based storage layers and infrastructure. The members
of the team work with fellow engineers and enterprise stakeholders to develop
and maintain data models and metadata system including data registration,
dataset cataloging and associated services to support data-driven systems

Site Reliability Engineer - Work with our SRE team focused on scaling all
aspects of our infrastructure leveraging AWS, K8S, Swarm, Jenkins, Prometheus,
Go, and Python. In this role, you will help design and build out the company's
digital infrastructure, supporting customer facing web and mobile applications
as well as the firm's enterprise data platform.

Project Manager - Come help deliver innovative, data-driven products and
enhancements aimed at transforming the insurance industry.

------
victor_borges
Headspace in Santa Monica, CA and San Francisco is growing its in-house
engineering team! Feel free to email Victor (Technical Recruiter) at
victor.borges@headspace.com for more details.

Headspace was created with one mission in mind: to improve the health and
happiness of the world. With nearly 20 million users in more than 190
countries, the Headspace app offers hundreds of guided meditations designed to
help with everything from stress and anxiety to relationships and sleep.

Open Roles/Job Board:
[https://jobs.lever.co/headspace](https://jobs.lever.co/headspace)

Android Engineer (LA)

Senior Web Developer (LA & SF)

Backend Engineer (LA & SF)

QA Manager (LA)

SDET (LA)

Senior/Lead iOS Engineer(LA)

iOS Engineer (LA)

Data Engineer (LA)

Senior Data Analyst/Data Scientist(LA)

------
ashishkoujalgi
Motius GmbH | Munich/Stuttgart/Dubai | ONSITE | FULLTIME & 3-6 Months Intern |
[https://www.motius.de](https://www.motius.de)

Positions open:

* Head of Software Operations, Munich

* Marketing & Innovation Intern, Munich

* Think Tank Intern, Munich

* HR & Marketing Intern, Stuttgart

Motius is an R&D company that is designed to always remain young. New
technologies are appearing at a rate never seen before in history. Young
people are better with these technologies. With a mixture of a talent pool of
over 800 young techies and an experienced management team, Motius uses new
tech to develop innovative products and solve technical problems with world-
renowned clients.

Email at: ashish.koujalgi@motius.de

------
dashabo
Alto | San Francisco, CA | Perm, Onsite, Full-Time |
[https://alto.com](https://alto.com)

Our mission at Alto is to fulfill medicine’s true purpose—to improve quality
of life—for everyone who needs it. We're a Series B hypergrowth healthtech
startup in SF. We want to revolutionize an antiquated healthcare system and
connect patients, doctors, and insurance providers seamlessly for maximum
impact. Imagine yourself here:
[https://alto.com/about](https://alto.com/about) and come join us to save
patient lives!

To learn more about who we are and our engineering team values/culture, read
our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/alto](https://www.keyvalues.com/alto)

Also hear directly from our tech lead Amir here on how Alto makes an impact:
[https://www.themuse.com/profiles/altopharmacy#amir-
ghazvinia...](https://www.themuse.com/profiles/altopharmacy#amir-ghazvinia..).

We're hiring:

\- Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/737797?gh_jid=737797#...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/737797?gh_jid=737797#.WvSSK9PwZTY)

\- Engineering Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1092523?gh_jid=109252...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/1092523?gh_jid=1092523#.WvSSKtPwZTY)

\- Product Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/744789?gh_jid=744789#...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/744789?gh_jid=744789#.WvSSKtPwZTY)

\- Product Designer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/776829?gh_jid=776829#...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/alto/jobs/776829?gh_jid=776829#.WvSSKtPwZTY)

Tech Stack: React Native, React, Ruby on Rails, Go

------
valkyrieuk
Magic Works | Software Engineer | Android Platform Engineer | London | Onsite,
Visa | £50k - £75k | [https://magic.works/](https://magic.works/)

At Magic Works we believe that music is best shared – connecting, entertaining
and bringing people closer through a shared music experience. We've created
ROXi, a simple appliance that plugs into the TV, and brings unlimited music
streaming into the home. A set-top box with a Wii-style remote that includes a
microphone for voice commands.

We are looking to expand our team with people who are passionate about
creating a world-class product experience and thrive on challenge.

Our culture:

\- Ownership: We are a small team and everyone has to be a self-starter and
own their work

\- Collaboration: We feel that supporting others and welcoming input is key to
a high-performance environment and strengthening our architecture

\- Breadth: Everyone has their natural strengths, so you will be building and
improving code across our platform, it's a great place to learn and we need
people who relish that opportunity

\- Best practice: Practice and encourage quality engineering with test
coverage, modularisation, clean interfaces, and technical trade-offs

\- Pragmatism: Always striving for a balance between beautiful code,
maintainability, and time to market

React Native:

\- 4+ years experience in web technologies, experience with React Native (or
React), ES6, TypeScript

\- A keen eye for design, quality interaction and animation – we're competing
for our users' time on the TV, alongside games consoles

Android Engineer:

\- 3+ years experience with C++ and Java, high-level understanding of
operating systems and kernels (ideally Android)

\- Debugging, profiling Android apps, experience working with IoT and
bluetooth devices is a plus. Keen on learning new tech and taking ownership of
the platform

If this is of interest to you and would like to meet us, email us on
jobs@magic.works

------
jwcybsafe
CybSafe | L39, London, UK | 5x: FE/BE/DevOps | Full-time | onsite |
www.cybsafe.com

Come join our fantastic team, housed in the L39 tech community in Canary
Wharf. We're obsessive about improving the human aspect of cyber security. Our
team is a friendly collective of intelligence specialists, psychologists,
cyber security experts and developers to produce a unique offering. We love
enthusiastic people and those who are driven to make a positive impact - we
even support open source cyber projects!

We have open roles for Frontend, Backend and DevOps Engineers.

[https://cybsafe.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/](https://cybsafe.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/)

Jonathan | CTO

------
alex_ml
Minimax Labs | Full stack engineer, Scientific engineer | London, UK | ONSITE

We optimise complex global operations for billion dollar businesses, creating
massive value out of thin air and a little cloud. Our systems harness serious
computing power and are used by our enterprise clients daily.

We are looking for strong scientific and full-stack engineers who love to work
on extremely challenging, complex business problems and develop cutting edge
technology to grow our small, dedicated team of engineers at our central
London office.

Scientific engineer: Java, operations research and/or machine learning, AWS

Full stack engineer: Java (Spring), Mongo, Angular2 or React, Docker,
Kubernetes

Get in touch at hiring@minimaxlabs.com for more details

------
mrlancer
Rakuten Inc. | Full Stack Engineer (Node.js, Angular, React, JAVA,
Microservices)| Early Career | Tokyo, Japan | ONSITE, FULL-TIME

We're looking for a Full Stack Engineer with 2 years experience:

\- Node.js , Angular, React, Vue.js, JavaScript, EmberJS

\- JAVA, Microservices, Python, Springboot, NGINX

\- Cassandra, MySQL, MongoDB, Elastic, NoSQL, etc

\- Kubernetes, Docker, Puppet, Jenkins, etc

\- AWS, GCP or Azure experience

We have a number of exciting projects at the moment, including cloud native,
machine learning, AI, and other experiments underway.

Check out the job description here -
[https://talent.rakuten.careers/jobs/rakuten-inc-senior-
devel...](https://talent.rakuten.careers/jobs/rakuten-inc-senior-developer-
engineer-6368) .

------
adambutler
Ordoo | Bristol, UK | Front-end Developer | Full-time |
[https://ordoo.co.uk](https://ordoo.co.uk)

Ordoo is a fast-growing startup that saves people time by ordering ahead for
food and drinks at venues and conveniently handling payments on the app.

We're looking for a front-end developer as we look to accelerate our product
development, mature our platform and continue to provide a great user
experience.

You can find out more about the role and apply at
[https://app.ordoo.co.uk/team/front-end-
developer](https://app.ordoo.co.uk/team/front-end-developer) or email me
directly on adam@ordoo.co.uk

------
the_economist
BuildZoom | Fixing the Construction Industry | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-
Time | Senior Engineers

Our engineering team at BuildZoom is doing some really exciting things - as
we're a data company at heart.

We're ingesting vast volumes of construction and real estate data to gain deep
insight into the construction marketplace. Our bleeding edge data ingestion
framework has helped us accumulate one of the most complete and timely data
sets in the industry, which we're leveraging to solve real world problems.

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom)

Or email resume and/or Linkedin profile to: careers@buildzoom.com

------
slaman
AppNeta | Sr. Software Engineer, Software Engineer in Test, Full-Stack
Developer, SRE, Engineering Manager, Technical Account Manager | Vancouver, BC
| Full-Time, On-Site, [https://www.appneta.com/](https://www.appneta.com/)

We help IT and Operations have peace-of-mind when it comes to their
applications and infrastructure by offering comprehensive monitoring and
forensics of network behaviours and application performance.

More info about the open positions on the careers page:
[https://www.appneta.com/about/careers/](https://www.appneta.com/about/careers/)

jslaman@appneta.com

------
ab553
RPX Corp. | San Francisco, CA | Multiple Roles | ONSITE

RPX Corporation is the leading provider of a comprehensive suite of solutions
to help companies manage the risks and costs that arise at any stage of their
intellectual property program.

I work full-time on the tech side at RPX. If any of the positions below
interest you, just send your CV to my personal address at
craigsanders262@gmail.com and I'll get it into the hiring manager's hands.
Cheers.

\- Senior Developer: Python, Machine Learning, Data Science. Responsible for
helping build state of the art technologies using Machine Learning and NLP
solutions and applying the analysis into UI development. In this position, you
will get to play many roles, touch many parts of our system, and have a
significant impact on our products.

\- Manager, Data Analytics. You'll analyze and visualize data, uncovering
legal and legal/business trends, to answer questions from RPX customers,
internal groups, press, and academics. This role provides a rare opportunity
for quantitative and qualitative analysis in a rapidly growing and exciting
industry.

\- Manager, Market Intelligence. Working closely with Client Services,
Litigation Intelligence and Product Management teams to research business and
legal trends across consumer electronics, e-commerce and software, financial
services, media content and distribution, mobile communications, networking,
automotive, and semiconductor market sectors. This role provides a unique
opportunity for quantitative and qualitative analysis in a rapidly growing and
exciting industry.

\- IP Analyst, RPX Consulting. RPX Consulting is an early-stage venture
started within RPX Corporation whose purpose is to help technology companies
optimize their own patent programs. We are seeking engineers, scientists, data
scientists, patent attorneys/agents, and former patent examiners to join our
Intellectual Property (IP) Consulting & Advisory Services team as a Patent
Analyst. In this role, you will utilize data analysis to craft summary reports
of findings.

Other open positions: \- Workplace Assistant and Receptionist \- Senior Patent
Engineer, Semiconductor Technology

------
iancarroll
HelloSign | San Francisco | Full-time | Security Engineer | ONSITE

We're growing out our internal security team at HelloSign. We're a rapidly-
growing company with security as a high priority, and have a variety of
interesting and challenging problems to solve. You'll be one of the first
members of our security team and have considerable influence on how we tackle
our approach to security.

Our ideal candidate:

* Has a passion for information security with eagerness to learn and build cool things.

* Has a strong understanding of application and/or cloud security with prior experience.

* Can collaborate well with teams and demonstrate extreme ownership.

Reach out to me at ian.carroll@hellosign.com and mention HN if you're
interested.

------
tehwalrus
Pico Technology | C# Software Engineer, Software Testers (who code a bit),
Product Owner | ONSITE | St Neots, Cambridgeshire, UK | £30k - £50k |
[http://jobs.picotech.com](http://jobs.picotech.com)

Established in 1991 Pico soon became a leader in the field of PC Oscilloscopes
and data loggers. Based out of our head office in St Neots, UK, our software
development teams work in an agile environment creating innovative software
using C#, solving problems such as visualising large data sets.

Due to continuous growth plans Pico Technology are looking to recruit C#
Software Engineers with proven C# development skills who are passionate about
the code they develop. Additional skills in the following areas would be of
interest:

C++, JIRA, Microsoft Visual Studio, DVCS, MVVM, WPF, Cocoa and / or Gtk#,
Intel IPP / OpenCV, Azure / AWS

Equal to the technical skills our developers possess, we also value excellent
organisational, communication and interpersonal skills.

Our Software Engineers benefit from a working environment that encourages them
to produce excellent code with a customisable workstation, multiple monitors
and an open plan office. Development Engineers can use Wednesday afternoons to
work on inspirational projects either as part of a team of individually.

Away from the desk our Development Engineers can be found competing in our
annual pool tournament, playing arcade games in the kitchen, gathered round
the table football or simply enjoying our picnic benches in the garden. The
flexible working hours suit many different lifestyles, with core hours from 10
till 3, Monday to Friday as well as an annual profit related bonus. A full
list of the benefits can be found on our careers website.

If this sounds like the environment you would thrive in and are interested to
find out more apply now for immediate consideration. Please mention Hacker
News in the "where did you hear about us" box!

Check out our latest recruitment video, @tehwalrus features!
[https://youtu.be/CKJWzBJuZ5E](https://youtu.be/CKJWzBJuZ5E)

------
andjd
Stationhead | Multiple Positions: iOS developer, Backend Engineer | ONSITE in
Brooklyn, NY | Full-time | 100K - 140K + equity

Hi, I’m Andrew DeFranco, a senior engineer at Stationhead. We’re building a
music-focused social network fighting back against algorithmically generated
playlists and soulless corporate radio. We’re creating a democratized platform
people connect with their music, their favorite artists, and each other. One
of our founders is an actual rockstar, and we have artists and industry
executives lauding us as the future of music streaming.

We are a small team of 5 developers working collaboratively in a diverse and
inclusive workplace, and our dev team has a wide range of
backgrounds—including self-taught hackers and bootcamp grads. We're looking
for some passionate people to help us grow onsite at our picturesque
Williamsburg, New York office. You'd be a great fit for our team as a . . .

Backend API Engineer if you:

    
    
      * have at least 1-2 years experience with at least one MVC web framework like Laravel, Ruby on Rails, Django, or Express
    
      * have experience integrating with third party JSON APIs
    
      * have at least 1-2 years experience  working with relational databases, including:
    
        • Writing and debugging queries, both in raw SQL and using an ORM
    
        • Designing schema that are idiomatic and efficient
    
      * write clear, maintainable, and well-tested code
    

Contact: andrew@stationhead.com

iOS Developer if you:

    
    
      * have at least 2 years experience creating iOS applications in Swift
     
      * have experience digesting web services and REST APIs
     
      * have experience building UI components programmatically
    
      * can use iOS tooling to diagnose and fix bugs and performance issues
    
      * have a strong grasp of OOP fundamentals and design patterns
    
      * write clear, maintainable, and well-tested code
    

Contact: cody@stationhead.com

Be sure to tell us your favorite band when you send us an email :)

You can see our full job listings at
[https://angel.co/stationhead/jobs](https://angel.co/stationhead/jobs)

------
tcc8
Bee Token | Backend/Full Stack Engineer/Product Manager | Full-Time | Onsite
SF or Remote | [https://beetoken.com](https://beetoken.com)

Bee Token is exploring the blockchain frontier and is looking for courageous
Software Engineers to join us on our journey. The ideal candidate is
passionate about developing highly scalable, distributed, and fault tolerant
systems using sound Software Engineering principles. Together, we will build
the tools necessary to bring mass adoption to the world of blockchain and home
sharing.

Tech Stack is Node/MySQL/React/Typescript/GraphQL on AWS.

Email tommy at beetoken dot com if interested!

~~~
atomicnumber1
Hi tommy, Any chance for freshers?

------
jfarlow
Serotiny | Back-End Engineer (First Hire, full-time) | Bay Area, CA

We're a synthetic biology company that has built the beginnings a
biologically-aware API for designing novel genetic machines.

At Serotiny we invent proteins to cure cancers and genetic diseases. We help
design proteins involved in CAR-T therapies, CRISPR systems and other multi-
domain protein therapeutics.

The API is written in Go - the front-end is written with Ember. We're looking
for someone who has shipped code, wants to build a company's digital
infrastructure, and wants to learn some biochemistry.

[https://serotiny.bio/careers/](https://serotiny.bio/careers/)

------
ahlatimer
Contract Simply (YC S17) | Austin, TX | Product Manager | Full-Time | Onsite

Contract Simply ([https://contractsimply.com](https://contractsimply.com)) is
looking for a Senior Product Manager in Austin or is willing to relocate.

ABOUT US

Contract Simply is building the first A.I., machine learning platform for the
$900B US construction lending market. We help banks manage their large and
complex construction loan portfolio using intelligent automation and
integrated payments. Unlike a typical loan, a construction loan isn’t a single
payment. Instead, it’s broken up into monthly payments called draws. That
monthly draw process is complicated, with many stakeholders and hundreds or
thousands of documents. Currently, all of this is managed with excel
spreadsheets, PDFs, emails, and paper checks.

Our software helps lenders, developers, and other stakeholders produce and
process this documentation automatically, leading to fewer errors, faster
payments, and more profitable loans.

We’re currently small (10 employees), YC-backed, and are already working with
several of the largest lenders in the industry. You’d be working directly with
the founders in a company that values being purposeful, efficient, authentic,
transparent, curious, and agile.

ABOUT YOU / THE ROLE

We’re looking for a product manager who is happy to take ownership of the
product lifecycle and who is not afraid to get their hands dirty. Your key
responsibilities will be to set the medium-term vision and strategy of the
product and communicate that strategy to all of the relevant participants and
stakeholders.

We offer competitive pay and benefits, plus equity. Our culture is open,
transparent, and fun. We work hard, but also take time for our families,
friends, and hobbies.

If you're interested, please contact me at andrew@contractsimply.com. You can
also read more about the job and requirements at [https://angel.co/contract-
simply/jobs/322111-sr-product-mana...](https://angel.co/contract-
simply/jobs/322111-sr-product-manager)

------
fowkswe
Leslie Hindman Auctioneers | Chicago, IL | Onsite |
[https://www.lesliehindman.com/](https://www.lesliehindman.com/)

LHA is an 8 office (and growing) auction house based in Chicago. We are
completely rewriting our entire auction / inventory platform from scratch and
are looking for full stack and front end developers to help. There is lots of
greenfield stuff that needs to be done and lots of opportunity to really
improve the way the business operates.

Come work with me in our super cool office in Chicago's West Loop above a
warehouse full of awesome art and antiquities.

Tech Stack: Ruby on Rails (RoR), Vue.js, PostgreSQL, AWS

------
airrobb
BounceX | UI Engineer| New York, NY | Onsite | Full Time

Hey all, we’re hiring an experienced JS developer (React/Redux). We’re
building the next generation of UI’s for each of our product lines. If you
like solving tough and meaningful problems in elegant ways, check us out.

[https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-
details/?id=1220063](https://www.bouncex.com/careers/job-details/?id=1220063)

Also have a bunch of other open Engineering roles for GoLang and JS check them
out here: [https://www.bouncex.com/careers/](https://www.bouncex.com/careers/)

------
TomPusher
Pusher | London | Platform Engineering Manager | Perm Our new product
infrastructure takes the best lessons we've learned scaling realtime
applications. Our platform allows us to quickly add new products like Chatkit,
Feeds, and TextSync into our portfolio.

We're looking for someone to continue to expand this vision and lead the team
at the heart of our new product efforts. We want you to help the core platform
meet the strategic goals of both the products it supports and the wider
company.

Read more and apply here:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/699276](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/699276)

------
chloe-
GitLab | Engineering and Non-Engineering Roles | Remote Only | Full-time |
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We're currently hiring site reliability engineers, product managers, marketing
roles, developers, federal sales roles, director level positions, and more;
see [https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/).

We're a remote only company so everyone can participate and contribute
equally. GitLab Community Edition is an open-source Ruby on Rails project with
over 1000 contributors.

~~~
mrlinx
How come gitlab employs so many people from Portugal, but shows Portugal as a
can't-hire country?

~~~
brunobuccolo
I was going to ask the same about Brazil.

~~~
nadiav1
It is for the same reason as in Portugal. You are welcome to keep a close eye
on our country hiring guidelines, should this change in future:
[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/faq/#country-hiring-
guidelines](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/faq/#country-hiring-guidelines)

------
jmoondfsco
Donnelley Financial Solutions | Senior/Principal Software Engineers | ONSITE |
$150k to $200k | Bellevue, WA |
[https://accuracyiseverything.com/](https://accuracyiseverything.com/)

We are building an engineering environment focused on collaboration and
mentorship. We are going through a modernization effort using Go, Python,
Erlang/Elixir, React, Docker, Kubernetes. Our engineering principles: Focus on
the Important, We are all Craftsman, We are all Scientists, Simple is Obvious,
Embrace Diversity, Authenticity, Protect our Clients, Collaboration

Email me for more information at jon.moon@dfsco.com

------
nolanbrown23
Lyte | [https://lyte.com/](https://lyte.com/) | San Francisco, CA | Full-time,
onsite | Frontend (React.js) | Backend (Django, Postgres)

Lyte is a post-primary ticketing platform for sold out events which means
we’ve partnered with some of the biggest names in the live entertainment
industry to help eliminate the secondary market (scalping) and save fans money
when buying tickets to sold out shows. We work directly with the promoters,
artists, and venues as an extension of the primary box office, helping them
control their events end-to-end.

We're looking for:

\- Senior Backend Engineers (Python, Django)

\- Senior Data Engineers

\- Product Manager

Email: engineering@lyte.com

------
mattsears
Littlelines | REMOTE | [https://littlelines.com](https://littlelines.com)

Littlelines is looking for HTML/CSS, Ruby on Rails developers, and project
managers. We're a talented team of designers and engineers that love building
beautiful software for our clients.

We're a (intentionally) small company so your contributions will be signficant
and you'll have the opportunity to learn, hone your skills, and contribute
valuable work to a variety of different projects.

Work anywhere, make your own hours, no overtime ever.

[https://littlelines.com/apply](https://littlelines.com/apply)

------
ekoczwara
Energotest | Gliwice (Poland) | Full Time | ONSITE | Senior Software Engineer
|
[http://www.energotest.com.pl/kariera/](http://www.energotest.com.pl/kariera/)

Energotest is a modern and well organized engineering company with a team of
distinguished specialists. Many of them have managed or co-managed: design,
assembly supervision, post-assembly tests, start-up of devices and electrical
power engineering systems, practically in all newly erected or modernized
power plants, combined heat and power plants, substations and industrial
plants in Poland and abroad.

The Energotest R&D department team is looking for a senior developer who would
be willing to take part in setting new directions in the development of
systems for the broader "Industry 4.0". The person will help us change the
world of automation systems, face the task of creating tools for engineers and
firmware for devices manufactured by Energotest. Working together in the R&D
department, we are happy to share our knowledge, but the ability to
independently solve problems and look for information will be a desirable
skill. If you have skills that do not meet all of the following requirements,
but enter other areas of programming and feel that they will help develop our
project or make it a unique product, we will gladly talk to you.

Essential skills: GNU/Linux, Git, Bash, C++, Boost, Qt

Nice to have:

* Python (and Boost.Python)

* Experience with embedded Linux (yocto)

* Modern C++ (C++11, C++14, C++17)

* Functional programming (Haskell)

* Web technologies (HTML, CSS, JS)

Extra notes:

* It doesn't harm if you also know MFC, C#, Delphi and Windows in general

* Official language in Energotest is Polish

* Remote work is partially possible (1 day/week)

If you want to avoid the recruitment path, take on the challenge available
here:
[https://energotest.github.io/Challenge/](https://energotest.github.io/Challenge/)

~~~
abhishekjha
Interested. What timezones are allowed for the remote position?

~~~
ekoczwara
Unfortunately this position is _not_ remote-only. This job is partly remote (1
day/week), we work in the office for the rest of the week.

------
matb33
Grade A Labs | Full stack web developer | Ottawa, Canada | Full-time, ONSITE |
$50k-$110k | [https://www.gradealabs.com/](https://www.gradealabs.com/)

Grade A Labs is the innovation arm of Grade A (gradea.ca). We serve clients
that are looking to innovate through custom web applications, and invest those
profits into our own product development. We offer the potential to be part
owner of something we create together.

We are looking for an exceptional Full Stack Web Developer who is fluent in
React, Node, and relational databases, or has experience with similar
technologies.

Contact me at mbouchard@gradealabs.com to talk!

------
susan-truss
Truss | Software Engineer, Infrastructure Engineer | San Francisco or REMOTE |
[https://truss.works](https://truss.works)

Particularly interested in Ruby/React and Javascript/React at this time.

Truss solves complex technical problems for the private sector and government.
We helped rebuild Healthcare.gov after its public failure in 2013. We seek the
highest standard both in terms of the technology we build, and the way we run
our company. We'd love to chat with you.

We are a software consultancy known for pragmatism, autonomy, expertise, and
trust. We build strong relationships with our clients, contractors, and
employees and we believe that this is fundamental to doing great work. As a
Truss engineer you will facilitate bringing Truss values
([https://truss.works/values/](https://truss.works/values/)) to those truly
trying to make a difference in our government, and enable them to understand
what their citizens actually need rather than implementing a perceived
solution.

Here are some of the things we care about: * Great communication! Including
thoughtful listening skills, the ability to express complex ideas clearly and
succinctly, and the ability to communicate well in writing * The ability to
deal well with ambiguity and act with autonomy * Technology-agnostic and
pragmatic engineering sensibility, focused on solving key problems for the
customer, not the tools * Proficiency in at least one commonly used
programming language, such as Python, Ruby, Go, Javascript, Java, etc. *
Experience deploying at least one application that other people use * Have
held at least one engineering position post-education * Initiative, curiosity,
a bias for action, and a problem-solving attitude

We expect all Truss engineers to consistently develop new skills, and cross-
train into new disciplines outside of their current areas of expertise.

Check us out at: [https://truss.works/](https://truss.works/) and apply at:
[https://truss.works/jobs/](https://truss.works/jobs/)

------
vldr
GUTS Tickets | Frontend/Backend/Blockchain devs | Amsterdam, The Netherlands |
ONSITE €35k-€60k p.a. depending on experience, part-time/full-time, SARS plan
available.

GUTS Tickets is a ticketing platform & service that puts an end to disgraceful
secondary ticket prices and ticket fraud. We prefer onsite team-members at the
moment. We're located at the top floor of Pakhuis de Zwijger, in Amsterdam
with a beautiful view over the water and inner city.

We're hiring frontend, backend & blockchain developers.

Our (current) tech-stack:

Backend: Python / Django / REST API / Golang

Blockchain: Ethereum / Solidity / Crypto

Frontend: Vue.js / Ember.js / React Native (yes, we do them all)

We're looking for anyone who does & loves any of the following. Overlapping
skills or full-stack is a big plus:

Frontend JS development (senior/medior/junior): JavaScript, Vue.js, EmberJS,
Tests, HTML, CSS/SASS/PostCSS, Bootstrap

Backend development (medior/junior): Python 3.5+, Django REST API, Golang,
PostgreSQL

Blockchain development (medior/senior): Ethereum, Solidity, Smart Contracts

DevOps: Gitlab, CI/CD, AWS

Competitive salary based on experience: part-time or full-time is negotiable.
ESOP (SARS) or token plan are negotiable. Employee-based conference, hardware
and training budget is available.

Perks: PS4 Pro and 4K TV gaming-battles, ping-pong tournaments, Friday-
afternoon bbq/drinks on roof terrace (looking over Amsterdam), committed team-
members from all over the world (all on-site), meetups & lightning talks,
access to "fill in whatever you want" events & conferences.

Got GUTS? Join our team and send your CV to jobs (at) guts.tickets (soliciting
is NOT appreciated).

Check out [https://guts.tickets/jobs](https://guts.tickets/jobs) and
[https://guts.tickets](https://guts.tickets) for more info.

------
arbesfeld
LogRocket | Cambridge, MA | Boston, MA | Full Time, Onsite |
[https://logrocket.com](https://logrocket.com)

LogRocket is a logging service that helps developers fix problems in their
JavaScript apps by letting them replay bugs. Our product is used by hundreds
of companies like UserTesting, Carfax, and NBC to eliminate the guesswork for
developers as they fix bugs. We are a few engineers today and looking to
double our team in the next few months. If you are interested in joining at
the ground-floor of a venture-funded, fast-growing company, feel free to reach
out to matt at logrocket dot com.

------
ruairidhwm
Primitive Social - Lubbock, TX | REMOTE

Primitive Social is a rapidly growing digital marketing agency that focuses on
software development, web design and development, sales enablement, inbound
marketing, and social media marketing.

We are looking for a talented PHP developer to join our software team and help
us build exciting projects for our clients. We’re looking for a minimum of
three years experience, and a strong understanding of OOP and SOLID
principles. The ideal candidate is a strong team player and enjoys a fast-
paced, and varied workload.

If this sounds like you, then reach out to jerred@primitivesocial.com with
‘PHP Role’ in the subject line.

------
SpotHeroHiring
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com)

SpotHero is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation
industry. With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Engineer, Efficiency -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1135076](https://spothero.com/careers/1135076)
(Chicago or remote)

iOS Developer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/88318](https://spothero.com/careers/88318)
(Chicago)

Senior Engineer, Acquisitions -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1049855](https://spothero.com/careers/1049855)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Consumer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1019222](https://spothero.com/careers/1019222)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Efficiency -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1135078](https://spothero.com/careers/1135078)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Engineer, Operator -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1135073](https://spothero.com/careers/1135073)
(Chicago or remote)

Senior Front End Engineer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/1120188](https://spothero.com/careers/1120188)
(Chicago or remote)

Staff Engineer, Search -
[https://spothero.com/careers/993048](https://spothero.com/careers/993048)
(Chicago or remote)

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any GitHub
account, LinkedIn profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
surds
Edmodo | Engineers, Product, Data | SF Bay Area - San Mateo, CA | Onsite |
Full Time

Our mission is to connect all learners to the people and resources needed to
achieve their full potential. We are the world's leading global education
network that provides communication, collaboration, and coaching tools for all
members of the school community. We were founded in 2008 and currently have
over 90 million members across 350,000+ schools in 190+ countries.

Search Engineer -
[https://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&j=oqi...](https://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&j=oqiO5fwl)

Senior Software Engineer (FullStack) -
[https://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&j=oWg...](https://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&j=oWgK7fwN)

Senior Software Engineer (Backend) -
[https://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&j=oLg...](https://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&j=oLgK7fwC)

Product Manager -
[https://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&j=oFa...](https://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&j=oFaO0fwn)

Product Designer -
[https://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&j=oFa...](https://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&j=oFaO0fwn)

Data Director -
[https://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&j=oX4...](https://app.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Careers.aspx?k=Job&j=oX4b6fw2)

We have an open office environment, fun culture and passionate people. There
are plenty of engineering challenges to tackle and opportunities to make major
contributions to the product. If that sounds interesting, please see the job
descriptions above and consider applying. If you have any questions, feel free
to contact me at shishir at edmodo dot com.

------
jbgreer
FedEx | Engineering Specialist Advisor, Operations Technology Innovation |
Collierville, TN

FedEx is looking for a forward-thinking, innovative, and technology savvy
professional who will help develop the next generation of FedEx solutions. If
you're a embedded engineer who loves working on board designs, optimizing
microcontroller power-usage and seeing your work used at scale, the OTI lab is
the place for you.

Apply directly at
[https://careers.fedex.com/services/jobs/POSTING-3-65044?lang...](https://careers.fedex.com/services/jobs/POSTING-3-65044?lang=en-
US)

------
K-PowerReviews
PowerReviews | Chicago | Onsite, full-time | powerreviews.com

PowerReviews works with more than 1,000 global brands and retailers to
increase conversion and improve products and the customer experience with
ratings and reviews and Q&A software. Ratings and reviews solutions from
PowerReviews are essential for consumers as they search and shop online and
in-store, and they are proven to increase online site-wide sales up to 17%.

We are growing our Engineering team and look for Software Engineers.

Please apply at:
[https://www.powerreviews.com/careers/](https://www.powerreviews.com/careers/)

------
axvk
Vimbly | New York, NY | Onsite, remote full time within 5 hour time difference
of New York, and onsite interns
[https://www.vimbly.net](https://www.vimbly.net)

Position: Node Developer - With MySQL.

Vimbly has a portfolio of companies with a range of all sizes. We take pride
in matching developers with projects where they'll be able to utilize their
strengths and can continue learning.

Hiring process - Resume, 20 min phone interview, 1 hour technical interview
with a coding exercise, in-office/remote interview.

Email dev-recruiting@vimbly.com and include HN + the position you're applying
for in the subject line.

------
trhaynes
WayBetter - NYC - Onsite unless specified -
[http://waybetter.com/careers](http://waybetter.com/careers)

Our games make it fun to reach your goals, from weight loss to exercise to
learning new skills.

To date we’ve hosted more than 700,000 paying players and paid out more than
$45M to winners.

Currently hiring developers:

* Full-Stack JavaScript Engineer (Remote OK) * React Native Engineer (Remote OK)

Designers:

* Product Designer * Senior Visual Designer * Visual/UI Designer

And other roles:

* Digital Marketing Coordinator * Marketing Data & Analytics Analyst * Office Coordinator * Product Manager * VP of Growth

Feel free to email thaynes@waybetter.com (put "HN" in the subject line)

------
jsmeaton
Kogan.com | Full Stack Developers, Front End Engineers, Back End Engineers |
Full Time | Melbourne, Australia | ONSITE |
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/)

Kogan.com is a pioneer of Australia's online retail industry and Australia’s
largest pureplay online retailer. Our software engineering team have end-to-
end responsibility from idea to launch for all kogan.com built apps -
including Kogan.com and dicksmith.com.au as well as purchasing optimisation
and other internal applications. We see our high volume, large scale apps as
an exciting opportunity for innovation and revolution - both in technology and
business. We welcome new technologies, ideas and ways of working.

To give you an idea on our stack we use Python and Django on the backend;
React on the frontend and tools/technologies such as: Elasticsearch, AWS,
Trello, Docker, Postgres, Redis and eClaire (our open-source Trello card
printer for our physical wall
[https://github.com/kogan/eClaire](https://github.com/kogan/eClaire)). We run
an Agile practice - adhering to our processes and refining them through
retros.

Check out what some of our engineers have written:
[https://devblog.kogan.com/](https://devblog.kogan.com/)

Our careers page has a pretty good rundown on our team and hiring process:
[https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-
engineering/](https://careers.kogan.com/software-devs-engineering/) Our in
person interview is generally focused on debugging a python script or
javascript on a laptop, with full access to google/docs/tools you prefer. We
want you to succeed. We're interested in how you get there.

If you've got any specific questions about our team or process I'll be happy
to answer below.

We're looking for juniors, seniors, and everything in between. If you’d like
to apply, send an email to dev.jobs@kogan.com with the subject line beginning
with "HN: " and some content about who you are.

------
KerryJones
HubHaus | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Senior Full Stack Developer and Part-
Time Contractor

We recently raised our $1Series A and growing fast (hit 3x growth last year).
We're looking to expand our team with a senior full-stack developer:
[https://thehubhaus.com/careers/senior-fullstack-
developer](https://thehubhaus.com/careers/senior-fullstack-developer)

HubHaus is all about community and culture through Housing. We have an awesome
team and looking to keep it going.

Or send me an email at kerry+sfd@thehubhaus.com -- add "pineapple" in your
first sentence of the email

------
madh
Facebook | Solutions Engineer | Menlo Park, New York, Austin, Chicago,
Amsterdam, London, Dublin, Stockholm, Berlin, Singapore, Buenos Aires | Onsite

At Facebook, Solutions Engineers are creative problem solvers who strive to
reconcile business challenges using various technologies to create effective
marketing solutions. Our team is looking for high performance full-stack
engineers with an entrepreneurial mindset. As a Solutions Engineer, you will
lead the advertising industry by building new solutions and enabling partners
to realize the full potential of those solutions. You will write production-
grade code for Facebook Ads products in collaboration with product engineering
teams. This role will allow you to apply your passion for problem solving and
consult clients on creating and executing an ad-tech strategy.

Job listings are available at
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LT5zLEAT/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000LT5zLEAT/)
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JXhMxEAL/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1200000JXhMxEAL/)
[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/?q=&sub_teams[0]=Solut...](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/?q=&sub_teams\[0\]=Solutions%20Engineering)

Facebook | Solutions Engineer Manager | Menlo Park, New York | Onsite

We also have a great opportunity for an engineering manager that would like to
support a team. You would support a distributed team, so travel would be
required. Roughly half the time would be spent on people management, with the
other half on Solutions Engineering work.

We will consider a very experienced tech lead that would like to make the
transition into people management.

[https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1H00000MoUL1UAN/](https://www.facebook.com/careers/jobs/a0I1H00000MoUL1UAN/)

If you would like to apply or have any questions, feel free to send me an
email at hiten@fb.com .

------
agatabartnik
AlphaSights| Senior Back End Engineer| London Onsite| Visa Sponsorship

At AlphaSights, we search through more than 500 million professionals working
in the world today to find the small handful of experts qualified to answer
our clients' needs. They use these insights to drive amazing progress within
their organisations. Our mission is to provide access to dispersed, hidden,
and underutilized knowledge.

If you're interested in joining AlphaSights's engineering team, please drop me
an email: agata.bartnik@alpgasights.com

[https://www.alphasights.com](https://www.alphasights.com)

------
mrw34
Imperial College London | Research Software Engineer | Full-time | Onsite |
London, UK

We’re recruiting a developer to join Imperial College’s Research Computing
Service as a Research Software Engineer (RSE).

You’ll be joining a growing team collaborating with leading researchers across
the College, applying technology to a diverse range of meaningful challenges.

For further details and to apply please visit
[https://www.imperial.ac.uk/jobs/description/FOG00121/researc...](https://www.imperial.ac.uk/jobs/description/FOG00121/research-
software-engineer).

The deadline is 19 August.

------
alexmarcy
Corso Systems | Control Systems Engineer | Remote | Full-time |
corsosystems.com

Corso Systems is a systems integration firm focused on manufacturing execution
and optimization. We work with all manufacturing industries to improve their
processes through supply chain integrations, process automation, and
procedural improvements.

We are looking for folks on the technical side to help with our ever
increasing portfolio of new and interest problems to solve.

[http://corsosystems.com/were-hiring-2018-corso-is-looking-
fo...](http://corsosystems.com/were-hiring-2018-corso-is-looking-for-you/)

------
jbergknoff
Rival | Multiple roles | Los Angeles | Remote | Full-time |
[https://rival.co](https://rival.co) ([https://rival.co/](https://rival.co/))

Rival is building the operating system for the world's biggest venues.
Ticketing is just one aspect of our platform, and by managing the inventory
and truly digitizing the ticket by linking access to biometrics, we will be
able to drive commerce, intelligence about fans, and enhanced security.

We have extraordinary engineers, PMs, and designers from the best technology
companies in the world, who are working together to solve the many challenges
of bringing millions of fans together for the music and sports events that
they love. With investment from Andreessen, Upfront, sports teams from every
major league in the US, and the leaders of Instagram, Twitter, Slack, and
Stripe, we have the financial runway to build this platform the right way,
from the ground up. We have revenue on the horizon and our first clients will
be going live next year.

Our stack is mostly Python 3 and ES6+/TypeScript/React Native backed by AWS
Lambda, Fargate, Kinesis, SQS, Aurora, and Dynamo. We're heavy AWS users with
all infrastructure managed by Terraform. Local development and CI use Docker
extensively. We're interested in engineers with expertise in these or similar
technologies, or with background in distributed systems in general. We're
especially interested if you're also passionate about building things, enjoy
continuing to learn and grow, value open communication, and strong
collaboration.

This is the opportunity you have been waiting for - hard engineering problems
to solve; the conditions to move quickly and do your best work; to push
yourself while having impact; to work with other exceptional people; and the
chance to be a part of the early team that is building the technology platform
that will change an industry.

Read more and apply via [https://rival.co](https://rival.co), or fast-track
your application by completing the short CTF starting at
[https://hacker.rival.rocks](https://hacker.rival.rocks).

------
j-e-k
MeetKai | Full-Time| ONSITE | Los Angeles | 80-160K + Equity for qualified
candidates

We are a stealth startup in the AI space, we are backed by the founders of a
10bn cap company. If you have a passion for AI/ML then read on:

Shoot an email to hello@meetkai.com if you are interested and would like to
hear more/apply…

\--

Machine Learning Developer

* Do ASR/NLP/NLU mean something to you? If so then this is right up your alley.

* Experience with Python required

* Tensorflow exp preferred but not required

Full Stack Engineer:

* Experience with TypeScript/JS and/or Python required

* Experience with react native a huge plus

Designer/Frontend Engineer:

* Know how to use Sketch or Photoshop

* Experience with animations in Haiku/After Effects a huge plus

* Exp with frontend engineering is an extreme plus

------
ruffrey
AQUAOSO (aquaoso.com) | Sacramento, CA | GIS Software Engineer | ONSITE &
REMOTE | Full-time | salary + equity

AQUAOSO is building a water risk research platform for California Agriculture.
We are looking for a friendly and ambitious ESRI ArcGIS developer to help us
scale our initial platform. Extra points if you have experience with React,
Node, Go, API design, message queues, or the basics of machine learning
(neural networks, random forest). We're a small, laid back team experienced in
cloud software and water law, with an office in the heart of old town Folsom.
Contact info in my HN profile.

------
closingfolders
Closing Folders | Intermediate Frontend Developer, Product Designer | Toronto
| ONSITE Closing Folders helps corporate lawyers run billions of dollars of
legal transactions every year. We are a small team adding an Intermediate
Frontend Developer and a Product Designer. We like working 40 hours a week,
growing at a comfortable pace and not getting too stressed out.

Checkout our postings here
([https://www.closingfolders.com/careers/](https://www.closingfolders.com/careers/))
and feel free to email jobs+hn@closingfolders.com for more info.

------
joelg236
Servall | Calgary, Canada | Web Developer | Onsite | Full-time

We are a custom software development company that has built a brand around our
core product, PatronScan - the most widely used ID scanning software in
Canada, USA, UK and Australia. We have been growing very quickly over the last
few years, and are looking for talented developers to help us keep pushing
forwards.

We're looking for frontend developers who are self-driven, creative, and
forward thinking.

Stack: React / React Native / Electron / TypeScript / Docker / Gitlab / Koa /
...

Get in contact with us through hr@servalldev.com

------
boutcher
Ocient | Chicago, IL | FULLTIME, ONSITE | www.ocient.com

\- Database Engine Development in C++

\- Web Admin Tool Development in Node.js and Angular2+

\- System Performance Engineering

\- Software Test Engineering (SDET)

Current Big Data technologies are built for organizations with datasets
measured in terabytes. Ocient is building a hyper-scale database solution for
datasets measured in tens of terabytes, petabytes, or exabytes — with
trillions or quadrillions of rows.

Ocient is a knowledge-driven technology firm building the next generation of
supercompute scale big data solutions. We are innovating in radical and
profound ways to solve our customers’ current complex challenges.

email: recruiting@ocient.com

~~~
zod50
I'm interesting in knowing about SDET's job description. how can I learn more?
thanks.

------
erranteme
Profitap | Mid- or Senior Full-Stack Developer | Eindhoven, The Netherlands |
Onsite, Fulltime | www.profitap.com

Our hardware and software engineers develop cutting edge network monitoring
equipment and network analysis software. We are looking for an experienced
Full-Stack Developer that will support our team of engineers in creating the
best network monitoring equipment on the market. Besides your frontend and
backend programming skills, you also have an eye for usability and user
experience design.

We like to see experience with:

\- NodeJS

\- AngularJS

\- TypeScript

\- HTML/CSS

We offer a great work environment on the High Tech Campus in Eindhoven. If you
are interested email recruit@profitap.com.

------
d0m
Listrunner | Montreal, San Francisco, Boston | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://www.listrunnerapp.com](https://www.listrunnerapp.com)

We are a passionate team of MDs, PhDs, designers, engineers, and scientists
who help medical professionals and hospitals deliver the best possible care to
patients.

We are looking for back-end and front-end engineers. Stack includes Rust,
Node, React and React Native. We are well funded and offer competitive salary,
equity and benefits.

Please email jobs@listrunnerapp.com and mention "[hn]" in the subject line.
Sorry, no remote option at the moment.

------
antgoldbloom
Kaggle | SF, Sunnyvale, Seattle, NYC | Onsite or Remote

Eng Manager for the Kaggle Kernels team (team of 10 engineers) Tech stack: C#,
Python, Typescript and React

Kaggle Kernels is a cloud-based workbench/IDE for data science and machine
learning. This is Kaggle's fastest growing product.

Kaggle is the world's largest community of data scientists and machine
learners with over 2MM members. We were acquired by Google in March 2017 but
operate as our own brand and team.

Apply at: [https://www.kaggle.com/about/career-
kernels](https://www.kaggle.com/about/career-kernels)

------
johndavi
MINDBODY ([http://www.mindbodyonline.com)](http://www.mindbodyonline.com\))) |
San Luis Obispo, CA | Onsite | Fulltime | Senior Product Managers, Director of
UX, Product Marketers, Engineers

MINDBODY is the leading platform for fitness, beauty and wellness businesses
-- created in 2003, NASDAQ-listed (MB) since 2016. We have a mission to
continue to help individuals lead happier and healthier lives. So far: nearly
70,000 small and large businesses run on MINDBODY, and tens of millions of
consumers use us for their regular fitness and wellness activities.

Our headquarters is in San Luis Obispo -- equidistant (3h) from Los Angeles
and San Francisco on the 101, yet seemingly a world away. SLO is an oasis
tucked in the middle of California, with a growing tech scene, yet firm
foothold as one of the happiest cities in the US
([https://www.nationalgeographic.com/travel/destinations/north...](https://www.nationalgeographic.com/travel/destinations/north-
america/united-states/happiest-cities-united-states-2017/)), if that means
anything to you. It's a great place to visit, and an incredible place to live.

We are hiring across the board -- see
[https://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/opportunities](https://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/opportunities).

My team in particular is hiring:

Director, UX:
[https://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/opportunities...](https://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/opportunities?p=job%2Foal27fwo)

Director, Product Marketing (and many PMM roles):
[https://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/opportunities...](https://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/opportunities?p=job%2FoVRQ7fwt)

Senior Product Manager(s):
[https://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/opportunities...](https://www.mindbodyonline.com/company/careers/opportunities?p=job%2Foxtg7fw7)

------
agatabartnik
AlphaSights| Senior Back End Engineer, London ONSITE| Permanent

At AlphaSights, we search through more than 500 million professionals working
in the world today to find the small handful of experts qualified to answer
our clients' needs. They use these insights to drive amazing progress within
their organisations. Our mission is to provide access to dispersed, hidden,
and underutilized knowledge.

If you're interested in joining our engineering team, please drop me an email
to agata.bartnik@alphasights.com

[https://www.alphasights.com](https://www.alphasights.com)

------
somid3
Los Angeles | CTO / Head of Engineering | $50k - $150k and/or 5% to 20% equity
| Early Stage

 _High-level pitch of product_ Renters get 15% of their rent back, landlords
get responsible long term renters.

 _Product_ Colibrin has developed a patent-pending "Renter Fund" technology
which applies time-tested behavioral economic models, similar to credit card
cash-back programs or airline points, to create a mutually beneficial outcome
for both renters and their landlords. Renters that use Colibrin's "Renter
Fund" can receive up to 15% of their cumulative rent payments back when they
move out if they reside in a property for a minimum number of years. Landlords
and real estate investors that use Colibrin's Renter Fund can receive higher
than average returns since their properties will have lower vacancy rates,
lower management fees, lower repair costs, and higher cash-flows -- resulting
in a higher NOI.

 _Why us?_ We are from MIT Sloan, one of the largest real estate holding
families in Beverly is in our advisory group, the family that discovered fuzzy
logic at MIT is one of our investors. We have a product that can scale
quickly, decentralize real estate ownership, and creates a win-win scenario
for our market participants.

The other co-founder studied at UC Berkeley and MIT Sloan, has been a software
developer and product manager. We already have strong interest from renters
and landlords. We are at the early stage and are expecting our valuation to
grow 100x in the coming years. We can provide you a dedicated office area.

 _Your title_ CTO / Head of Engineering / Co-founder

 _Description_ Lead all things software development. You will be our first co-
founder.

 _Skills_ \- Backend: Java and Play Framework (optional), MySQL \- Frontend:
HTML, Javascript, any framework \- Business accumen

 _Salary / Equity_ \- To start $50k per year as contractor \- After 3-months
and completion of first web application salary can increase to $150k per year
\- The company is currently valued at $2m, and you will receive 5% to 15%
vested across four years.

 _To apply_ \- Email your resume to this post or to jobs at colibrin dot

------
Banduin
HiringThing | Javascript Developer | Full-Time | REMOTE

HiringThing is a fully remote cloud-based software company that helps
companies post jobs online, manage applicants, and hire great employees.

We're looking for a Javascript developer. We're moving towards a full React
frontend, although there are still pieces still in jQuery and Backbone that
need to be maintained until they're ported over.

[https://careers.hiringthing.com/job/75554/javascript-
develop...](https://careers.hiringthing.com/job/75554/javascript-developer-
remote?s=hn)

------
coolphoenix
Stellenticket GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Full- or part-time Ruby on Rails and
vue.js developers | REMOTE and ONSITE |
[https://www.stellenticket.de/](https://www.stellenticket.de/)

We are a small soft­ware com­pany of 12 people. Since 2010 we are a service
provider for universities in Germany (for example Technische Universität
Berlin, Technische Universität Dresden, Leipzig Universität Hannover and many
more). We develop web based service according to the needs of our clients and
focus on user experience and new technology – something usually not seen in
university software.

We are looking for __Ruby on Rails backend developers __and __vue.js frontend
developers __.

Some of our projects: An applicant tracking system, a task manager, a customer
relationship management tool and an internship database.

Our usual backend stack is:

\- Ruby on Rails 5.x

\- Postgresql 10.x

\- fast_jsonapi

\- Swagger

For frontend we use:

\- vue.js 2.x (with the whole ecosystem)

\- sometimes bootstrap 4.x as a basis

\- eslint and stylelint

We are looking for experienced developers (at least 12 month experience). Work
can be done remotely or onsite – in case of onsite we can offer a nice working
place in Prenzlauer Berg, Berlin and alternatively in Heiligensee, Berlin. It
can be full- or part-time with a minimum of 15 hours per week and usually we
strive for a permanent employment if things work out well. Salary is based on
your experience and in the range of 50.000 to 80.000 € (in case of regular
full time employment, with holidays etc. included).

If you are passionate about your work and love programming as we do, feel free
to send your application to:

apply@stellenticket.de, Mr. Markus Doits, reference: HN 08.2018

Please include the usual details, your preferred working area and the editor
you usually use for coding.

I'm one of the founders and still one of the main coders, so feel free to get
in contact with me if you have any questions.

\-- Markus

~~~
kakaorka
Do you guys sponsor visas?

~~~
coolphoenix
yes, it should be possible to acquire a "blue card", see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Card_(European_Union)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Card_\(European_Union\))
(would be our first time though). So to be clear: Yes, we take all the costs
to get the blue card.

------
CameronBanga
CustomCrimp, a Continental AG Company | Valparaiso, IN | Full-time | Sr.
Systems Software Engineer | [https://www.continental-
corporation.com/en](https://www.continental-corporation.com/en)

We are searching for software engineer to join dynamic team to design and
develop industry leading cloud connectivity platform and the next generation,
intelligent, could-based controller. You will join the team build CrimpIQ and
CrimpCloud.

Continental’s CrimpIQ™ controller is the next generation, intelligent, cloud-
based controller for industrial equipment. CrimpCloud® is an industry leading
cloud connectivity platform. These technologies work together to provide
software updates, full device backup and track historical data wirelessly.
Qualifications:

• BS or MS in Computer Science or related field, or equivalent experience

• 3-5 years’ experience building quality software using modern programming
languages

• A history of releasing successful products/applications on the App Store,
Google Play Store or via the web

• Strong communication and documentation skills

Job Responsibilities

• Work on all parts of this product -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbw716NsIVQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cbw716NsIVQ)

• Develop, test, deploy, and continually improve CrimpIQ and CrimpCloud

• Manage project priorities and deliverables, ensure on time delivery

• Provide technical support for Continental software products including direct
interactions and follow up with customers

Technologies We Use:

Android / Ruby on Rails / AWS / Python / iOS (Obj-C, moving to Swift) /
Postgres

What's Next:

Apply at the following link: [http://www.continental-
jobs.com/index.php?ac=jobad&id=829368](http://www.continental-
jobs.com/index.php?ac=jobad&id=829368)

Any questions, happy to answer in this thread or at
Cameron.Banga@customcrimp.com, or @cameronbanga on Twitter.

------
davisr
Stack41 | Hardware and Software Engineer | Milwaukee, WI | ONSITE |
[https://www.stack41.com/](https://www.stack41.com/)

Stack41 is a Data Center-as-a-Service company that also engineers industrial
IoT data collection processes. We are really cool people working on really
cool things.

We are not looking for a specific education; we are looking for applicants to
have good common sense, a broad exposure to technology/engineering and its
culture. We have a relaxed work environment.

Please start a conversation with us by sending an email to me at
dremmel@stack41.com.

------
LightsCamera
Street Contxt | Toronto | DevOps Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://streetcontxt.com/](https://streetcontxt.com/)

Street Contxt is reinventing client coverage in capital markets. We enables
sell side brokerages and independent research firms to efficiently and
profitably cover their buy-side clients from every value segment with their
research products, democratizing investor's access to information. We leverage
proprietary machine learning technology and patented systems to enable our
customers to target the right client with the right content, giving both the
research provider and consumer a competitive edge in the market. Street Contxt
brings transparency, accountability, scale, and profitability to institutional
research distribution and consumption, allowing firms to scale and stay ahead
of changing regulations.

The term DevOps Engineer means many different things, to many different
people. As a DevOps Engineer at Street Contxt, you will:

    
    
      - Architect and deploy microservices, while continuing to maintain our production environment
      - Help us continue to improve our continuous deployment system, increasing our deployment velocity
      - Champion security, continually improving our security posture and integrate industry best practices in our work
    

Reporting directly to the CTO, success in the role requires a pragmatic
approach. You will be encouraged to stay up to date with the latest tools,
trends and techniques and will be tasked with recognizing when shiny, new
things are right for the business - and when they’re not. We currently use AWS
(primarily ECS with RDS for PostgreSQL), Ansible, Molecule, Terraform, Consul
and Packer.

We offer:

    
    
      - Competitive compensation
      - Stock option grants
      - Breakfast + lunch provided daily Monday -> Friday
      - $2500/year for professional development
      - An experienced, tight-knit engineering team
    

To apply - use the following link:
[https://goo.gl/fVLMJm](https://goo.gl/fVLMJm)

If you have questions or are looking for clarification on any of the above -
my name is Jackson Mullins and I can be reached directly at
jackson@streetcontxt.com

------
aawise
Encodia | Bioinformatics Scientist | San Diego | Full-time | ONSITE

Encodia is an early stage biotech company developing the next generation of
protein analysis tools. We're looking to expand our bioinformatics team
(current population: 1). Responsibilities will include developing algorithms
to analyze new kinds of genomic and proteomic data, as well as building data,
analysis and visualization pipelines and infrastructure.

You can apply online at
[https://encodia.workable.com/jobs/771712](https://encodia.workable.com/jobs/771712)

------
bastichelaar
Instruqt | The Netherlands (Hilversum) | Marketing role | Full-time |
[https://instruqt.com](https://instruqt.com)

Instruqt makes learning of technology more fun. By solving hands-on challenges
on real infrastructure, we teach developers in Cloud, DevOps and Data. With
the Engine, companies can add their own (private) content as well.

The team is growing, and we need more marketing power. If you have affinity
with IT and learning, and have experience in in-bound, worldwide marketing, we
should meet.

Contact me at bas[at]instruqt.com. We have good coffee in Hilversum!

------
jasperposner
Grammarly | San Francisco, CA | Onsite Only | Full - Time

Grammarly’s AI-powered products help people communicate more effectively.
Millions of users rely on Grammarly every day to make their messages,
documents, and social media posts clear, mistake-free, and impactful.
Grammarly is an Inc. 500 company with offices in San Francisco, New York, and
Kyiv.

Current Openings:

\- Software Engineer, Front - End (Browser Extensions)

\- Sr. iOS Engineer

\- Sr. Android Engineer

All positions can be found on
[https://www.grammarly.com/jobs](https://www.grammarly.com/jobs) or LinkedIn

For all questions, please contact jasper.posner@grammarly.com

------
akoush
Monterosa | Senior Javascript Engineer, Tech Lead, Solutions Architect |
Liverpool and London (Farringdon) | Full-Time | ONSITE

Monterosa creates game-changing fan engagement products that help our clients
grow and monetize direct audience relationships. Our products are scalable and
highly available, support 500k+ concurrent websocket connections and 50k+
RESTful requests per second. Check our job openings here:
[https://monterosa.homerun.co/](https://monterosa.homerun.co/) Email:
andrey@monterosa.co.uk

------
jackm
Duolingo | Senior Android Engineer | Full Time | ONSITE | Pittsburgh, PA

## Email jack [at] duolingo [dot] com to apply

An Android expert who will help millions of people learn on a mobile device.

Duolingo software engineers develop next-generation education technology that
changes how over 120 million people around the world learn. We’re looking for
engineers who bring fresh ideas from all areas in computer science, including
natural language processing, machine learning, large-scale system design, and
iOS & Android mobile app development. As an Android software engineer, you
will work on a specific project critical to Duolingo’s needs, with
opportunities to switch teams and projects as our fast-paced startup grows and
evolves. You will develop applications primarily in Java and using the Android
SDK. We need our engineers to be versatile, display leadership qualities and
be enthusiastic to tackle new problems across the full-stack as we continue to
innovate.

Duolingo | Software Engineer, iOS | Full Time | ONSITE | Pittsburgh, PA

## Email jack [at] duolingo [dot] com to apply

Build your engineering career and help us shape the future of education.

Duolingo is the most popular language learning application in the world, with
over 200 million users and hundreds of billions of data points. We are
passionate about educating our users, making fact-based decisions, and finding
elegant solutions. If this sounds like you, then come help us build the next-
generation learning company!

As a software engineer, you will work on a specific project critical to
Duolingo’s needs, with opportunities to switch teams and projects as our fast-
paced startup grows and evolves. We need our engineers to be versatile,
display leadership qualities, and be enthusiastic to tackle new problems as we
continue to innovate.

Duolingo | Operations Engineer (DevOps) | Full Time | ONSITE | Pittsburgh, PA

## Email jack [at] duolingo [dot] com to apply

Continuously improve Duolingo’s infrastructure through automation and
monitoring.

As an operations engineer, you will use and develop cutting-edge tools to
enable growth and stability across all Duolingo services and platforms.

------
RocklandTrust
Rockland Trust | .Net Developer | Plymouth, MA | Temporary | Onsite

[https://rocklandtrust.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?...](https://rocklandtrust.taleo.net/careersection/jobdetail.ftl?job=1800007E&lang=en)

Calling all IT professionals who have .Net, C# and SQL Server experience.
We're looking for a Temporary Developer who can build an in-house application
system to track performance appraisals. If you've utilized open source
frameworks like Bootstrap or jQuery, this could be the project for you!

------
toniwaldo
Waldo Photos | Backend Engineer | Full Time | REMOTE

Waldo Photos is a photo finding platform utilizing facial and object
recognition to empower consumers to toss their selfie sticks, put their phones
back in their pockets and live in the moment.

We're looking for an independent problem-solver who values learning, keeps
current on technology trends, and enjoys the ownership and accountability that
is expected from early-stage team members.

Tech Stack: Python, Java, docker, Kubernetes, RabbitMQ, GraphQL

Apply Here: [http://bit.ly/waldobe](http://bit.ly/waldobe)

------
Beans0063
Retention Rocket / Full Stack Rails/React Engineer / Data Science / San Diego
or REMOTE

Retention Rocket is a predictive retention marketing platform which enables
ecommerce store owners to drive sales and retain customer accounts. As one of
our early engineers you'll have a direct impact on our technical direction,
product and culture. You will play a key role developing architecture and UX.
If you enjoy innovating with a small team, using datara to solve problems and
building with scalability in mind please email brian@retentionrocket.com

------
rch
ClearCaptions ([https://www.clearcaptions.com](https://www.clearcaptions.com))
| Full Time | Software Engineer | REMOTE

There are a few of us in the Denver/Boulder area, but we have colleagues
throughout United States.

Technologies in-use include Akka (Java), Python, Asterisk, Kamailio, and
OpenStack, among others.

[https://usr54.dayforcehcm.com/CandidatePortal/en-
US/clearcap...](https://usr54.dayforcehcm.com/CandidatePortal/en-
US/clearcaptions/Posting/View/593)

------
eveywarrior
Hey there! Love Coding? Secure Code Warrior is looking for fierce developers
that can write clean and good code in Scala Play, C++, Python Django, Ruby on
Rails, Angular, Angular Js, Swift, React, Go, Kotlin, for a new REMOTE Project
we are just starting. The position is to create small applications for our
Training Platform. We are in need of developers with at least 2 years of
experience and a good level of English. Are you interested? Send your resume
to: earevalo@securecodewarrior.com to Evelyn Arévalo.
(www.securecodewarrior.com)

------
erikaguerrero
Braze | Senior Engineers (Back End / Front End / Mobile / Staff Engineer) |
New York City, NY | FULL-TIME ONSITE VISA

Braze ([https://www.braze.com/](https://www.braze.com/)) is a NYC based start-
up specializing in smart marketing automation. Our powerful mobile SDK and
dashboard have enabled companies like Domino’s, Citi, Hearst, Microsoft, ABC
News, Urban Outfitters, Postmates, iHeartMedia and many others to solve the
hard problem of understanding and engaging users across multiple devices in a
way that is effective, personalized, and builds a long term relationship. We
raised $50 million in our Series D funding round led by ICONIQ Capital in
August 2017, and have been recognized as a leader in The Forrester Wave™:
Mobile Engagement Automation, Q3 2017 evaluation.

* Senior Backend Engineer: [https://grnh.se/rh1uey1](https://grnh.se/rh1uey1) * Senior Full Stack Engineer, Messaging & Automation: [https://grnh.se/ea07c5a71](https://grnh.se/ea07c5a71) * Senior Front-End Engineer: [https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1](https://grnh.se/qn7v6a1) * Senior Software Engineer, Data Infrastructure: [https://grnh.se/ah4dti1](https://grnh.se/ah4dti1) * Senior Android Engineer: [https://grnh.se/mcd7v31](https://grnh.se/mcd7v31) * Senior iOS Engineer: [https://grnh.se/b52nxi1](https://grnh.se/b52nxi1) * SVP of Engineering: [https://grnh.se/2a30986d1](https://grnh.se/2a30986d1) * Staff Engineer: [https://grnh.se/4a7949431](https://grnh.se/4a7949431)

To learn more about engineering and life at Braze please check out these
links:
__[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/braze](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/braze)
__[https://www.instagram.com/braze/?hl=en](https://www.instagram.com/braze/?hl=en)

------
SarahAnne02
Rainforest QA (YC S12) | SF, Singapore, Remote, International | VISA /
Greencard support

Rainforest QA is an on-demand QA solution that allows customers to discover
problems that affect their customer experience before code hits production.
All done at the speed of continuous delivery.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/rainforest-
qa](https://www.keyvalues.com/rainforest-qa)

Here are our open roles:

\- Data Science Generalist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/e7eab367-cae8-4e7b-8642-e7b...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/e7eab367-cae8-4e7b-8642-e7b66c4c00bb?ref=keyvalues)

\- Data Science Generalist:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/0a54e10d-d517-467b-bef9-b32...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/0a54e10d-d517-467b-bef9-b32c70b9229f?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Operations Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/d50cd6e9-7432-491b-83d8-51e...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/d50cd6e9-7432-491b-83d8-51e0165c0206?ref=keyvalues)

\- Senior Operations Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/bc87e5d6-9d30-4ba2-93cc-5e3...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/bc87e5d6-9d30-4ba2-93cc-5e33501c8c68?ref=keyvalues)

\- Front End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/6c8be2c4-b5b8-45c7-a274-f09...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/6c8be2c4-b5b8-45c7-a274-f09a67f93b91?ref=keyvalues)

\- Front End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/b2c87610-8a3f-468c-9858-df8...](https://jobs.lever.co/rainforest/b2c87610-8a3f-468c-9858-df866d6b6bc7?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Ruby, Rails, Grape, Go, Redis, Postgres, QueueClassic, GraphQL,
React with redux, KVM, Puppet, Heroku, AWS

I look forward to hearing from you! - Sarah

------
bbhughes12
DRW | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time | drw.com

DRW is a diversified, technology-led principal trading firm. We trade our own
capital at our own risk, across a broad range of asset classes, instruments
and strategies, in markets around the world. As the markets have evolved over
the past 25 years, so has DRW – growing to include real estate,
cryptocurrencies, venture capital and several industry acquisitions.

We are currently hiring for the following position:

Software Engineer, London:
[https://grnh.se/2b22f0791](https://grnh.se/2b22f0791)

------
verops
VerOps | Software Engineer | Austin, TX |
[https://www.verops.com](https://www.verops.com)

VerOps is a startup building the future of hardware simulation monitoring and
triage. Our software tools track millions of simulations daily, and are used
by hundreds of verification engineers to be more productive and make higher
quality silicon designs.

The stack is primarily Golang, C, Python, Javascript, and an optimized
database design.

Looking for backend or frontend engineers. You can learn more on our website
and apply via email: jobs @ verops.com

------
sampullman
Pledgecamp | Los Angeles | Full-stack / Backend | Full-time | Onsite

Pledgecamp ([https://pledgecamp.com](https://pledgecamp.com)) is building a
blockchain-based crowdfunding solution that aims to increase trust between
backers and creators, and support global entrepreneurship.

Our tech stack includes Vue.js, Node.js, Flask, Postgres, Android/iOS, and
Ethereum.

Apply or reach out on AngelList -
([https://angel.co/pledgecamp/jobs](https://angel.co/pledgecamp/jobs))

------
bensummers
Haplo | London | ONSITE | Graduate Software Engineer

Are you graduating this summer? Haplo will help you get the best possible
start to your career as a software developer.

[https://haplo-services.com/jobs/new-graduates](https://haplo-
services.com/jobs/new-graduates)

Every year, new graduates join our team, and they ship working features to our
clients within their first two weeks. We support their growth in a direction
which suits them, whether that's a focus on writing code, taking a client-
facing role, or developing a particular specialism.

We can do this because we've really thought about how to build a team, and a
way of developing software, that can enable someone at the beginning of their
career to realise their potential as quickly as they can.

Joining us will give you a wide range of experience across the full software
development lifecycle, and you'll make an important contribution to your team.

You'll be building hosted products used by universities to manage their
research:

* PhD Manager is our market leading system to manage PhD programmes, helping everyone work together and PhD researchers to complete their doctorate.

* Ethics Monitor enables universities to ensure that all research is safe and ethical.

* Haplo Research Manager brings together the full lifecycle of research, from the start of the project to the publication of results.

Our products are written on top of our open source platform, designed for
building applications which manage large amounts of semi-structured data with
a polished user experience.

While ideal, a computer science degree isn't essential, as long as you've
written software as part of your degree or outside your studies. You'll mainly
be working in server-side JavaScript, but don't need to have used this before.

Haplo is an equal opportunities employer, and our inclusive team welcomes
colleagues from all backgrounds: [https://haplo-
services.com/about/who](https://haplo-services.com/about/who)

You must have a right to work in the UK.

------
anubhavjain
Samsara | Product, Infrastructure, Mobile, Security Engineers | San Francisco,
Onsite

Build aws for physical infrastructure.

Samsara was started by the founders of Meraki and has a small, tight-knit
engineering team that's quickly growing. We are looking for people who love
building and seeing their code get used by customers.

Our backend is powered by golang/graphql/grpc and our frontend applications
use react/react native/typescript.

Apply/more info at
[https://www.samsara.com/jobs](https://www.samsara.com/jobs)

------
mda590
Balyasny Asset Management (BAM) | Cloud Engineer | Chicago, Austin, or NYC |
ONSITE

BAM is a hedge fund, based in Chicago, with offices around the world. We are
looking to add an additional cloud engineer to our team of 2. We're
responsible for architecture and implementation of the firm's cloud adoption
(mostly AWS), as well as management of the firm's HashiCorp platforms.

More information on the role is available here:
[https://goo.gl/o3PqEn](https://goo.gl/o3PqEn)

If interested, my email is in my profile.

------
jwestbrook
Kitware, Inc|Clifton Park, NY| 3D Computer Vision Researcher| Onsite

Kitware has an active need for a 3D Computer Vision researcher. Lack of
education can be made up by right type of experience. We conduct ongoing
research to jointly reason about scene semantics and 3D reconstruction to
maximize the accuracy of object classification and 3D shape. email
john.westbrook@kitware.com if you're interested. Unfortunately, we are not
able to consider non-U.S. persons for this role due to the majority of the
work being contracted by the DoD.

------
targupta
Database Devi (databasedevi.com)| NYC | Software Engineer | Parttime/fulltime
CTO/cofounder

Creating a data analytics platform for artists to market their music. I'm the
founder/data analyst and looking for a CTO/cofounder to build out a backend
system for data collection and a user interface. We're working with several
major record labels and artist management teams.

CTO will be responsible for building out the infrastructure, helping with
technical hiring, and fundraising. We're currently raising a seed round.

~~~
targupta
Email me at til262@gmail.com if interested.

------
jakedevine
Apple | Software Engineer - JavaScript | Bay Area, Vancouver, Toronto | Onsite
| Full-time Our team works on the web versions of the iWork Suite. We're
hiring developers to work on the in-browser JavaScript applications.

Reach out directly or apply here:
[https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#specs&ss=113182979&t=0&so=...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?#specs&ss=113182979&t=0&so=&pN=0)

The posting says SCV, but we are open to Vancouver or Toronto as well.

------
fillskills
HyreCar | Senior Software Engineers | Javascript, React, GraphQL, Apollo,
Docker | Los Angeles, CA | Full-time, ONSITE | $100k - $150k + Equity I am
Abhi, CTO of HyreCar, now a publicly listed company. We are an open platform
that connects extra cars with drivers who need a car to drive for Uber/Lyft
etc. Our platform helps thousands of drivers every day nation wide. We are
growing rapidly and need engineers who want to help us scale.

We are looking for 1) Fullstack engineers 2) Director of software 3) Growth
hacker + UX

Email: abhi@hyrecar.com

Site: hyrecar.com

------
ProtsenkoAlex
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
Full-time, Onsite/Remote

Airtame is a fast-growing startup. Our wireless streaming solution helps
people work better. We are based in windy Copenhagen, but have an office in
New York that takes care of our U.S. customers. We're currently hiring:

* Software Engineer, Chromium Internals - Copenhagen, Denmark or New York, US ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4069854002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4069854002))

* C/C++ Windows Software Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark or Europe ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4058777002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4058777002))

* Web Developer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4017568002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4017568002))

* Lead DevOps Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4036513002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4036513002))

* Senior Embedded Linux Engineer - Copenhagen, Denmark or Europe ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010452002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010452002))

* Senior Digital Designer - Copenhagen, Denmark ([https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010466002](https://airtame.com/jobs?gh_jid=4010466002))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software. Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

Get to know about our Engineering team:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jUqPWEvMlg)

We sponsor work visas for non-EU applicants

------
sdbrady
Fact Labs | Founding Engineer | San Francisco and New York (NYC) | Onsite or
Remote (US only) | Full Time

Building models in spreadsheets is broken. Spreadsheet models break down when
you alter them, modularize them, or add more collaborators. Analysts in
banking, investment management, and operations have gotten by with
spreadsheets but not without enormous time and effort spent hacking around
their many limitations.

Fact Labs has developed a more powerful, more collaborative modeling paradigm
that is inspired by logic programming and applied ontology yet is still
accessible to sophisticated but non-programmer analysts. We are a small,
funded, early-stage team with significant domain experience with our target
customers. The team previously worked together on a distributed search and
data management startup and sold the company a few years back.

What we are looking for:

Fast, deliberate learners eager to translate concept into practice OR
experienced hands ready to take significant design ownership

Strong computer science fundamentals, including algorithms and data structures

Experience with one of the following through professional, academic, or
personal work:

\- Database design and implementation (query processing/planning,
database/storage engines)

\- Language design and implementation (parser generators, interpreters,
virtual machines, compilers)

\- Logic programming (Prolog, Datalog, SAT/SMT solvers, etc.)

\- Optimization (constraint satisfaction, combinatorial optimization, linear
programming, etc.)

Language experience: C / Rust

Self-starting attitude with strong communication skills (especially written)

The modeling experience we’re building is unlike anything out there. If you
believe that spreadsheets are not the last word in end-user programming, reach
out to us (stephen [at] fac.tt) and tell us a little about yourself (bio,
resume, or LinkedIn). We’d love to hear from you and show you what we’ve been
up to!

[https://angel.co/fact-labs/jobs/404135-founding-software-
eng...](https://angel.co/fact-labs/jobs/404135-founding-software-engineer)

------
ultimoo
Splunk | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time, Onsite, VISA

We are hiring full stack engineers at our SF HQ. You'll have the opportunity
to have significant impact on a new product offering that we are working
toward. Golang, Python, or C++ highly preferred along with Docker or AWS
experience -- but we welcome all skills as long as you're motivated and eager.
We are hiring for 3 separate levels -- junior (2+ years exp), senior (5+) and
principal (8+). Shoot me an email -- the address is in my profile.

------
vruiz
simplesurance GmbH | Berlin, Germany | Onsite, Full Time
[https://www.simplesurance.com/](https://www.simplesurance.com/)

We are building one of the world’s leading platforms to make insurance
accessible. Since 2012, we are proudly “Made in Berlin”: we are very
international with 150+ people from over 30+ countries working daily in our
central Berlin office. Our internationalism is reflected also in our business
since we are active in over 28 countries.

InsurTech is just taking off [https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-
insurance/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/thoughts-on-insurance/) and we’ve
been there from the beginning.

What we are looking for:

    
    
      - React Software Engineer (f/m): For the interested in the React ecosystem, from web to mobile native.
      - Golang Software Engineer (f/m): For hardcore gophers.
      - Language-agnostic Software Engineer (f/m): For pragmatic developers always looking to learn new things.
      - Full-stack Software Engineer (f/m): For PHP and Javascript allrounders.
      - DevOps Engineer (f/m): For lovers of infrastructure as code and service orchestration.
    

Email: jobs@simplesurance.com |
[https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/](https://www.simplesurance.com/careers/)

------
tmaly
Interactive Brokers | Compliance Programmer | Greenwich CT | Full time

We are looking for two people who enjoy developing software. We use a variety
of languages like Pythan and Go. This is a great position for someone looking
to get started in the Finance industry. Apply online here [https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1777/compl...](https://careers-
interactivebrokers.icims.com/jobs/1777/compliance-technology-programmer/job)

------
ray101
BlackSMS | SENIOR, MID-LEVEL | San Francisco, Palo Alto | ONSITE | SALARY:
120k-170k | NO VISA

We're a small and driven team working on the future of secure enterprise
messaging looking for a few engineers to join our team. (I myself am engineer
number 1) Because we are small you will have a great load of autonomy in how
our product will be designed, developed, and released. Come join us - we've
hired a few engineers from Hacker News before and have never regretted it!

\--

Our Stack: Node.js, ElasticSearch, Firebase, React, React Native

\--

Role:

* Full Stack Engineer (React)

\--

Send me your resume to my email: ray[at]blacksms.net

------
Hotjar_Rec
Hotjar is a young startup that embraces remote working and personal
development.

Hotjar's culture is driven by transparency, respect, open discussion,
collaboration and blunt and direct feedback. We have several positions open.

Hotjar | Senior Software Engineer, DevOps | Remote

Hotjar | Software Engineer, DevOps | Remote

Hotjar | Technical Support Engineer (Americas) | Remote

Hotjar | Technical Support Engineer (EMEA) | Remote

Information about all roles can be found on our careers page:
[http://careers.hotjar.com/](http://careers.hotjar.com/)

------
bretthellman
Hello... I'm Brett, the ceo/founder @ Matter -
[http://matterapp.com](http://matterapp.com))

Matter is creating the next great workplace software company! We're looking to
hire a Full-Stack Engineer (all levels) in San Francisco...

Learn More: [https://slackatwork.com/job/matter-san-francisco-
california-...](https://slackatwork.com/job/matter-san-francisco-
california-2-full-stack-engineer-all-levels/)

------
cdvssean
JingChi| Senior Software Engineer - Front-End Sunnyvale|| Full-time | ONSITE |

JingChi is looking for an inventive and design-minded Front-End Software
Engineer to help craft the experience and accelerate the introduction of self-
driving and its many benefits to the world. You are going to pursue unique
features and dispatch systems in order to make self-driving rides a seamless
experience.

Apply:[http://jingchi.ai/jobs?gh_jid=1228561](http://jingchi.ai/jobs?gh_jid=1228561)

------
dougdonohoe
numo | Mobile Software Engineer (Flutter) | Pittsburgh, PA | Full-time |
REMOTE possible but ONSITE preferred

[http://jobs.numo.com/apply/fLLTgs8Xzu/Mobile-Software-
Engine...](http://jobs.numo.com/apply/fLLTgs8Xzu/Mobile-Software-Engineer)

At numo ([https://www.numo.com](https://www.numo.com)), we create and incubate
new "fintech" companies. We have the good fortune of starting from a clean
slate (i.e., no legacy code) and are able to use the latest and greatest
frameworks and tools.

We are actively working on our first product, a banking app for the
freelance/gig economy workforce. We've chosen to use Flutter as our mobile
framework and are ideally looking for someone with actual Flutter experience.
Given it is a new framework, we are of course willing to talk to folks with
real world mobile experience on iOS and/or Android (hopefully both).

Our backend is Scala/Akka running at AWS.

Our strong preference is to have an on-site developer, but we are willing to
contemplate remote arrangements for exceptional candidates. In this case,
travel to our Pittsburgh headquarters would be required (and frequent in the
beginning).

If interested, please apply using link above - I review the applications
personally. Please note in the cover letter you saw this in Hacker News.

-Doug Donohoe CTO, numo

------
ChewyTechJobs
Chewy is hiring Senior Java Engineers in Boston, MA Full Time | Visa
Sponsorship

[https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/1224285?gh_jid=1224285](https://www.chewy.com/jobs/position/1224285?gh_jid=1224285)

Chewy is revolutionizing the pet industry as one of the fastest growing
e-commerce retailer of all time. We offer a convenient way to shop for pet
supplies within a highly personalized experience that's fueled by superior
customer care.

------
mknoke
xbird | Senior Machine Learning Engineer | Berlin, Germany | ONSITE, VISA,
FULL-TIME | [http://xbird.io](http://xbird.io)

xbird is a medical AI company developing ways to use smartphones and wearable
devices to predict and prevent health risks. Our technology captures data
streams from the built-in sensors of smartphones and wearables, and analyzes
these to detect critical health events before they occur.

We are hiring a Senior Machine Learning Engineer to help us build the
intelligence behind our systems. You will play a leading role in every part of
our machine learning lifecycle: from the initial research to the production-
level implementation, from discussing long-term goals to making post-release
improvements. You take full ownership of core projects of our company. In this
role, you will have high responsibility and a strong impact on the company's
success.

We are looking for someone that has experience in both backend engineering
(Python) and machine learning. The combination is key to us, because you will
have to deploy your knowledge outside of the lab.

To learn more or apply, please visit
[http://www.xbird.io/jobs/](http://www.xbird.io/jobs/) . If you have any
questions, feel free to ask me directly (<markus@xbird.io>).

------
adamsmith
Kite | Software/ML Engineer + Lead Product Designer + Technical Sourcer |
Onsite - Downtown San Francisco

Help us build the future of programming at Kite (kite.com) -- we're using
machine learning to eliminate the repetitive parts of writing code. Watch our
demo here: goo.gl/d7RkUT.

Open positions for senior backend engineers, senior machine learning
engineers, a lead product/ux designer, and a technical sourcer/recruiter.
Apply on LinkedIn (bit.ly/2NjNedC) or drop me a line at a@kite.com

\-- Adam

------
poof131
Salesforce - SIQ/Einstein | Backend, DevOps, Data Engineering, ML | SF / PA /
Remote | Visa | $100-180k + equity & bonus

Help us find Insights from activity data. Our stack is primarily in AWS. Main
languages are Kotlin, Scala, Java. Tech includes Spark, Storm, Kafka,
Cassandra, Postgres, Docker, GraphQL and more. Plenty of challenges to solve.
Good fun too like Russian River trips.

Please reach out to me, Scott, at s.young@salesforce.com if you’re interested
and want to learn more.

------
Zipari
Zipari | Front End Developer - Angular 2 | Brooklyn, NY | Full- Time Onsite

At Zipari, we disrupting healthcare by creating a consumer experience platform
specifically for health insurance. We are seeking Front End Developers who
have a strong understanding of Angular 2.

Check us out here: www.zipari.com Apply directly:
[https://www.workable.com/j/D0A5AE2D5C](https://www.workable.com/j/D0A5AE2D5C)

For more info, you can e-mail me at sradovanovic@zipari.com.

------
tarrychung
thredUP | San Francisco | Full-Time -
[https://www.thredup.com/p/careers](https://www.thredup.com/p/careers)

We are looking for Full-Stack and Machine Learning Engineers to join us!

Come solve complex problems as we look to continuously improve operations and
the overall user experience for our conscious consumers! Have the autonomy to
experiment, own and scale our systems.

iOS Developer - [http://bit.ly/iOSiOSiOS](http://bit.ly/iOSiOSiOS)

Machine Learning Engineer -
[http://bit.ly/MachineLearningOps](http://bit.ly/MachineLearningOps)

Product Designer -
[http://bit.ly/ProductDesignSF](http://bit.ly/ProductDesignSF)

Senior Automation Engineer -
[http://bit.ly/SrAutomationEng](http://bit.ly/SrAutomationEng) (C#.net, C++,
TCP/IP)

Senior Core Services Engineer -
[http://bit.ly/SrCoreServ](http://bit.ly/SrCoreServ) \- (Ruby on Rails,
Node.js, Kubernetes)

Senior SDE, Supply Growth -
[http://bit.ly/SrSDESupplyGrowth](http://bit.ly/SrSDESupplyGrowth)

Interested in an opportunity? Reach out to tarry@thredup.com!

------
baburg
blik | Munich (GER) | ONSITE | Fulltime | blik -
[https://www.blik.io](https://www.blik.io) | Techcrunch Battlefield
([https://goo.gl/rSDyXh](https://goo.gl/rSDyXh)) | Techstars IoT '17

* Backend Engineer IoT (Visit: [https://bit.ly/2n53FPd](https://bit.ly/2n53FPd) | Apply: 452dbd65064801@apply.breezy.hr)

* Customer Success Manager (Visit: [https://bit.ly/2OBtkeN](https://bit.ly/2OBtkeN) | Apply: 400bbe58519801@apply.breezy.hr)

* Embedded Software Developer (Visit: [https://bit.ly/2Kl5kch](https://bit.ly/2Kl5kch) | Apply: 2c396a26744e01@apply.breezy.hr)

* Internship Sales Operations (Visit: [https://bit.ly/2LS6scm](https://bit.ly/2LS6scm) | Apply: 7c6edf13e5fa01@apply.breezy.hr)

Our customers range from large OEMs like BMW and Volkswagen to family-owned
suppliers to develop a full stack (hardware to frontend) - We want to make
their entire flow of goods of hundreds of thousands of items visible in real
time. The system aggregates the most comprehensive set of process data to date
to improve processes.

------
curuinor
STRIVR Inc. | Menlo Park, CA and Los Angeles, CA | Many positions | Onsite

We’re looking to add new team members who are ready to hustle, solve difficult
problems with cutting edge technology, and leave a lasting impact. Get in on
the ground floor of a technological revolution while working with some of the
best organizations in the world as they adopt VR into their daily lives.

[https://www.strivr.com/careers](https://www.strivr.com/careers)

------
artivest
Artivest | New York | Onsite | artivest.co

We are a tech-driven alternative investment platform that broadens access to
and connects leading private funds to financial advisors and high net worth
individuals.

* VP of Engineering | Python, Django, Postgres, Angular, Architecture, Strong Tech and Team Leadership, Mentorship

* Product Manager | Enterprise software, Integrations, Prototyping, UX / UI

* Client Service and Support Associate - Investment processing, document mapping, site configuration, client support

* IT Help Desk in La Jolla, CA

~~~
misthop
Would you consider remote (D.C.) for the VP of engineering role? I am
otherwise qualified.

Also, how do you want people to apply? You don't seem to have any roles listed
on your site

------
vj44
OnSpecta | Palo Alto & San Francisco, CA | Software Engineer, Research
Engineer | Remote | Visa

OnSpecta is an early-stage startup founded by successful serial entrepreneurs
and deep learning experts, and was born out of MIT’s neuroscience lab. We
offer a Deep Learning Server (DLS) which increases the performance of deep
learning computations on Intel and ARM CPUs. We're a small team (<10), so
you'll have a huge opportunity to make a difference.

email: hiring@onspecta.com

------
sheraz
nuvoair.com | Full-stack engineer | FULLTIME | ONSITE | Stockholm, Sweden

No visa sponsorship available. You must have permission to work in EU.

We are a small but fast-moving funded (2017) digital health start-up changing
the way healthcare is delivered. We combine hardware, software and data to
improve lives of people suffering from respiratory conditions and to enable
better clinical decisions.

Your key responsibilities are to build, test and maintain architecture.
Discover opportunities for data acquisition, and to assist scientists with
data modeling, mining and deployment.

Your skill set and qualifications include: Minimum 5 years of commercial
software development/ Python, Django and Flask frameworks and SQL / Strong
linux command line a plus -- GIT/Jenkins/Docker/etc -- Testing (unit and
integration) / Strong communication and documentation skills (fluent in
English)

What we offer:

    
    
      - Competitive salary incl. pension plan
      - Opportunity to participate in our option plan
      - 6-week annual leave
      - Subsidized gym membership
      - English speaking office in central Stockholm
      - A fast-growing startup
      - The opportunity to shape the future of healthcare
    

If interested reach out with an intro and CV/github/portfolio to
sheraz.sharif@nuvoair.com

------
pixeyio
Growth Marketer ([http://www.pixey.io](http://www.pixey.io)) | Marketing |
Full-time | Edinburgh, UK Pixey is the online marketplace for finding and
licensing Instagram images, We are seeking a Growth Marketer to kick our user
acquisition channels into shape. Remote working will be considered.
[http://smrtr.io/HSjQ](http://smrtr.io/HSjQ)

------
Mochalskyy
TuneIn | Various types of software engineer positions | San Francisco, CA and
Los Angeles, CA | Full-time, ONSITE or Remote,
[http://tunein.com](http://tunein.com)

San Francisco, CA - close to Caltrain, across the street from AT&T Park Los
Angeles, CA - Venice Beach, 2 blocks from Venice Beach Boardwalk

Onsite preferred though we've hired remote folks before. Visa transfers ok and
we support new green cards. New visas only if straightforward.

[http://tunein.com/careers/](http://tunein.com/careers/)

TuneIn’s mission is to deliver the world’s best listening experiences. We
achieve this by being the most popular way to listen to streaming audio from
around the world with more than 70 million monthly active users. Our free
service combines over 100,000 free radio stations and more than 5.7 million
on-demand programs stemming from every continent, so our users can listen to
the world’s sports, music, news and talk from wherever they are. TuneIn
Premium encompasses all of that as well as exclusive content, streaming sports
from every major league in the US (NFL, MLB, NBA, NHL...), TuneIn Owned and
Operated stations including curated content and over 600 commercial-free music
stations. Our users use iOS, Android, Web, and dozens of connected platforms.

Our stacks are built on Golang, C#/.NET, React.js, es6, Swift, MSSQL, MySQL,
HBase, Redis, DynamoDB, AWS, AWS Lambda, Docker, and a few more things. We
believe in using the right tool for the job.

We value being a top-notch engineering organization and have the same high
standards with our code and our people. We hire well-rounded, fully-formed,
communicative people whom we can envision being friends with and trusting. We
make time for quality, are agile and pragmatic, strive to keep it simple, are
data-driven, and love getting better. Our projects tend to be 1-2 engineers,
so trust and accountability are required for us to work - and helps us keep
processes & overhead to a minimum. We've built a robust team and are always
striving to be the best place to work we can be.

Check out our projects and principles on Github here:
[https://github.com/tunein/engineering/](https://github.com/tunein/engineering/)

------
schuellerpa
Zenkit - [https://zenkit.com](https://zenkit.com) | Karlsruhe, Germany |
ONSITE

Zenkit is a SaaS project management solution, which offers many different data
views.

We are currently looking for the following positions to join our developer
team:

JavaScript-Champion

Angular-Frontend-Genious

Node.js-Backend-Expert

Check out our careers page here:
[https://zenkit.com/en/careers](https://zenkit.com/en/careers)

Apply via email with code examples to jobs@zenkit.com.

------
jamescryer
Huddle | Junior UI Developer | London, UK | ONSITE | Full-time

Huddle is looking for a talented, motivated and enthusiastic Junior UI
Developer to join its engineering team. Working with technology such as
React.js, Knockout.js, Sass, Webpack and Lerna. This role is based at our
office directly outside Aldgate East station.

Apply here
[https://huddle.workable.com/j/C38DAB214E](https://huddle.workable.com/j/C38DAB214E)

------
danecjensen
Sock Club | Web Developer (Ruby on Rails, Javascript) | Austin, TX | FULL-
TIME, ONSITE, www.sockclub.com The retail landscape is shifting it's
reorganizing from around the automobile to around the smartphone. We are
working to capitalize on this change by building a DNVB (digitally native
vertical brand) and also working on the discovery problem for ecommerce. If
you're interested in this opportunity contact me at dane@sotmclub.com

------
renaudfv
Nectar | Lead Software Developer | Montreal, QC | Full-Time, On-Site

[https://www.nectar.buzz/careers/](https://www.nectar.buzz/careers/)

Nectar is giving bees a voice through helping beekeepers better manage their
apiary and collecting data on beehive dynamics.

We are looking for an experienced (5+) Montreal based web developer that will
enable scaling the tech team.

Tech fields: Web development, IOT, Data processing Tech stack: Node.js, Python

------
tjomk
juggle.jobs | Multiple roles | London, UK | ONSITE (REMOTE ok for exceptional
candidates) | no visa

Juggle is a SaaS platform for the Future of Work. Via our digital recruitment
platform, we help businesses to find and support experienced flexible
professionals. By creating and supporting a thriving professional flexible
working ecosystem, we believe the future of work can be democratised. Our aim
is to help ensure 50% of business leaders are female by 2027.

Senior Software Engineer, full stack. Our app is still small, but we want to
scale it without compromising the build time and the app speed. We support
mobile, tablet, and desktop modes (but not IE or other corporate bullshit
requirement). Our backend is using Python 3, Django, and Django REST
framework, and we’re heavy on OOP patterns (ever heard of the Gang of Four?).
We’re small and flexible enough to take on the giants like LinkedIn and
outsmart them on data algorithms.

Salary £55K – £75K, share options.

VP of Engineering, tasks include running 1-on-1s with the engineers and
providing mentorship, working with the product team to understand what is
possible and manage timeframes, oversight of technical debt, technical
architecture of the platform, interviewing potential new engineers.

Salary £60K – £90K, share options.

We're currently a team of 3 developers (the whole company is ~10 people), I am
one of them, and we're growing and in need of help. Office is Located in
Clerkenwell. We're family friendly, half of the team has young children. We
have also weekly team lunch, gym membership, and annual ski trip to the Alps.

If interested, send me email to artjom@juggle.jobs

------
algorithmia
Algorithmia | Senior Software Engineer & Software Engineer | Seattle,
Vancouver, NYC, and/or REMOTE

Java, Scala, Golang, C++, Azure, OpenStack, AWS, Docker, Kubernetes

Algorithmia automates, optimizes, and accelerates every step of the journey to
deploying AI/ML at scale.

Please reach out either directly: edwardpedini at algorithmia dot com

or apply through our website:
[https://algorithmia.com/careers](https://algorithmia.com/careers)

------
blocher
Fireman Creative | Paid Web Development Intern | Pittsburgh, PA | Onsite |
Full or part time [http://firemancreative.com/](http://firemancreative.com/) |
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/7f575c93](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/7f575c93)

Fireman Creative is seeking a ambitious, self-starter as an web development
intern. The ideal candidate will be a college student or recent graduate. If
you’re interested in teaming up non-profits that make a difference as well as
large national companies to deliver winning solutions in a fun, fast-paced
environment—we want to talk. This is a great opportunity to work with great
clients while learning modern web development.

We will consider candidates with some experience in two or more of these
technologies:

\- PHP \- WordPress theming and plugin development \- Relational databases
such as MySQL \- Basic server administration \- CSS, SASS, HTML, AJAX, and
JavaScript \- A love of creative problem solving \- Familiarity with PHP
frameworks like Laravel or Symphony \- Object oriented programming concepts
and the MVC pattern \- Familiarity with JavaScript frameworks like Vue.js,
Angular or React \- iOS or Android development \- Comfort working on tight
deadlines and in a team environment and going the extra mile when a deadline
looms \- In general, a nice person to be around who enjoys tackling challenges
and learning new skills

About Fireman Creative:

Fireman Creative is an innovative design and technology agency in Pittsburgh,
PA. We are 15 years young, but have never lost the entrepreneurial and drive
feel of a startup. We work in a recently restored 19th century firehouse, a
jewel in the Point Breeze neighborhood.

We’ve built sites and apps that focus on establishing communities large and
small: major homebuilders and developers including affordable housing,
community centers across North America, environmental groups, social service
providers, and world-leading technology innovators. No two days at Fireman
Creative are alike. If you are ready for a high-paced challenge, we want to
talk. Fireman Creative is an equal opportunity employer.

To apply, please visit:
[https://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/7f575c93](https://www.ziprecruiter.com/job/7f575c93)

------
brandonbloom
Legalpad | Seattle, WA | Ruby on Rails Engineer | ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA

Legalpad helps businesses hire across international boundaries. Our product
helps businesses and their employees secure work visas faster and with less
stress. We're seed funded and have paying customers.

More details & apply via Angel List:
[https://angel.co/legalpad/jobs](https://angel.co/legalpad/jobs)

Or contact my first name @legalpad.io

------
miles_matthias
InKind | Senior Ruby on Rails developer | REMOTE or Austin, TX | Full-time |
inKind.com

We're looking for someone super passionate about food and the hospitality
industry to join our small, venture backed team. We create personalized
experiences at restaurants, in addition to financing growing restaurants.

Looking to make our first Rails hire, so need someone senior to be able to
take the majority of the backend work off our CTO's plate.

Email miles at inkind dot com to chat!

~~~
ahawkins
Sent you an email.

------
albertoleal
RBC Ventures | Toronto | Frontend, Backend, & Full-stack Developers | Full-
time | ONSITE | [https://www.rbcventures.ca](https://www.rbcventures.ca)

Tech stack: Node.js, React, Redux, Python, AWS

I am a developer that is part of a team at RBC Ventures; and we're looking to
grow and expand the team with developers that are experienced on either
frontend, backend, or full-stack.

You may e-mail me at either:

\- alberto.leal@rbc.com

\- mailforalberto@gmail.com

------
JaakkoP
Flightpath Finance | Full Stack Engineer | Baltimore, Los Angeles, San
Antonio, REMOTE | Full-time | $100-$130k | 1-3% | Paid vacation, healthcare
and 401k matching

Interested in being part of a dynamic team at a funded, revenue-generating
startup that will change the way tech companies forecast and run their
business? Flightpath is building a Connected Financial Model for fast growing
SaaS companies to build and keep their forecasts up to date.

We are looking for a strong, creative Full Stack Engineer to work closely with
the CTO and the founder. As employee #4 your work will matter A LOT.

 _The Stack:_

React web app with Redux/Apollo

Node.js

HTML5/CSS (modules)

Docker

Graphql

Typescript

 _We’re looking for:_

\- Experience with Node.js

\- Experience with PostgreSQL, MySQL or other RDBMS. (PostgreSQL preferred)

\- Experience designing RESTful APIs

\- Deep understanding of how to write scalable software \- A solid grounding
in Computer Science fundamentals, data structures, algorithms, and deftness at
object-oriented design and systems architecture

\- Passion for creating great products and solving unique problems

 _As part of our team, you’ll enjoy:_

\- Healthcare, 401K with matching, four weeks of vacation and gym & commuter
benefits

\- Ultimate flexibility setting your work environment. We’re open to remote
employees in North America, or employees officing with one of us in Los
Angeles, Baltimore or San Antonio.

\- Flightpath embraces diversity. We believe the foundation of our dynamic and
pioneering approach to finance starts with a fair and inclusive culture. We
encourage everyone to apply – regardless of gender identity, race, color,
religion, sex, sexual orientation, national origin, genetics, disability, age,
veteran status, or any other characteristic.

\- And more, see the Angellist post

Apply through Angel List jobs at
[https://angel.co/l/2bosiH](https://angel.co/l/2bosiH) or by emailing your
resume to jaakko at_here flightpathfinance.com, with "HN" on the subject line.

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE

Python / Django Developer

Pilotlight is looking to add an experienced, full-time developer to our team.
We are a small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey
(Philadelphia area) focused on building web applications for clients large and
small. If you have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style
frameworks (Rails, etc..) we would love to chat.

jobs@gopilotlight.com

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL | On-Site

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers take more vacations. Our team is
headquartered in Chicago's West Loop with a satellite office in Dumbo,
Brooklyn.

We're currently looking for a frontend or full stack developer to help build
our core web product, Rocketmiles.com

I lead our product team, so please reach out to me directly
(jordan@rocketmiles.com) if you are interested, or head to
rocketmiles.com/jobs for more information.

------
samk3nny
untapt | Back End Engineer | on-site | Full-time |
[https://www.untapt.com](https://www.untapt.com) | $100K – $140K + equity.

untapt uses AI to help software engineers find great jobs. You’ll work
alongside a team of passionate developers who are working to flip hiring on
its head.

Our technology challenges are vast: on the surface, we're iterating upon a
two-sided web application that is unlike anything engineers and hiring
managers have ever seen. We're building a sophisticated, analytics-driven
matching engine that uses structured and unstructured data to predict highly
symbiotic working relationships. We use Angular, Flask, MongoDB, Redis,
Kubernetes, and a healthy dose of Secret Sauce™ to make it all happen.

Together, we'll change how developers find work – forever.

Here’s how we’d ask you to apply: sign up at
[https://www.untapt.com/r/hn](https://www.untapt.com/r/hn). You should match
with our position and be able to show your interest using the platform. We
look forward to seeing your profile and connecting directly with you.

------
svp555
Bebo ([https://bebo.com](https://bebo.com)), the best live streaming app for
gamers.

Full Time, Based in SF or Remote.

Looking for engineers who: _Love building stuff_ Enjoys video games/is a gamer
*Want a startup adventure, not big company

Hiring 3 engineers (front-end, video pipeline, ML/Computer Vision)

Team is well funded ($10M+), and founders have a good track record (over $2B+
in prior exits).

email me shaan at bebo dot com to apply

------
MikeMoran
Full Stack Developer | Dublin, Ireland | Onsite | Experienced/Senior and VISA
BlueBridge Technologies is a digital medical device company. We develop
regulated systems & software for the Pharma and Medical Device sectors.

This is a greenfield role, and you would have a large amount of freedom in the
technologies and architecture of the applications and systems you would be
building.

Please email cv to MikeMoran@bluebridgetech.com

~~~
su8898
Could you please share your tech stack?

------
matsur
Cloudflare — SF, Austin, Champaign, London — full-time onsite —
[https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/departments/](https://www.cloudflare.com/careers/departments/)

Cloudflare is hiring Product Managers, Systems Engineers, and other roles in
multiple offices.

Come help build the future of the Internet.

Please reach out to me directly if you're interested in PM roles — rustam@

------
adamilardi
eBay | www.ebay.com | New York | NYC | Full Time | ONSITE | jobs@ebaynyc.com |
VISA ok

We are hiring data scientists to change the way eBay does advertising. eBay's
old advertising strategy was 3rd party focused (Ads that sent people off
eBay). Devin our CEO said during our last earning call that strategy has
changed. We need ads that keep people on eBay and offer better choices for our
buyers. We are the team blowing up the old strategy and doing something
better. You can move the needle when it comes to eBay's future. We are a small
team in a growing remote office. This is a unique opportunity to learn search
engine and recommendation technology which rank eBay's 1+ billion active
items. We apply cutting edge machine learning techniques on petabytes of data
and thousands of Spark/YARN nodes. This includes deep learning, XGBoost and
online learning. Seeking experienced (5+ years) applied researcher. 50% coding
and 50% data science. Our interview consists of two phone screens. Then you
come onsite to meet the team and do a code test.

jobs@ebaynyc.com | Ask for Adam

~~~
adamilardi
phha@ebay.com

------
RamseySafieh
WorldQuant - Global Asset Manager seeking Budapest's top engineers - Full Time
- 1,3mm-1,8mmHUF/month+bonus

Tech:C++, Python,Java, Big Data /Open Source technologies

[https://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/CareerHomeSearch.ac...](https://newton.newtonsoftware.com/career/CareerHomeSearch.action?clientId=8a7883c6603459fe016047c420730543)

------
jeffburka
bevi | Boston, MA | Full-time | ONSITE |
[https://www.bevi.co/](https://www.bevi.co/)

Our mission is to eliminate plastic bottles by making the best drinks
instantly available, using purified tap water and natural flavors. Since our
2015 launch, we have saved over 20 million bottles and cans from entering the
ecosystem. We’re a team of technology and design enthusiasts excited to take
on a stagnant industry. Bottled beverage distribution is expensive,
ineffective, and environmentally wasteful - and it hasn't changed
significantly in decades. We're entirely cutting out the traditional bottled
beverage supply chain, while taking point-of-use beverage creation to a new
level.

Senior Android developer:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/DE13C1D11C](https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/DE13C1D11C)

Full-stack software developer:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/062BE7B89A](https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/062BE7B89A)

Data scientist:
[https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/88305ED8FB](https://bevicareers.workable.com/j/88305ED8FB)

We are always seeking great developers to build future versions of our
software. Our ideal candidate, while having their areas of expertise, will not
shy away from digging into any part: web UI, backend, firmware, and mobile
applications. We are a small and fun software team in a fast-growing hardware
startup. Our customers love our product and you will play a crucial role in
making them even happier. If you love thinking through new ideas and
interactions, how to execute them in an innovative way, and have a deep
respect for user experience, come join our team!

------
davidfstr
TechSmart | Software Engineer - Platform | Full-Stack | Seattle | FULL-TIME |
ONSITE

Does making a difference in K-12 education and teaching the next generation
how to code sound exciting? My company TechSmart is now hiring full-stack
engineers to build out our teaching-and-learning rich web application and in-
browser IDE!

TechSmart is a Seattle-based education-technology company that empowers
teachers to reach all students with coding & computer science. We believe
every student deserves the opportunity to learn to code and make their mark on
the world, regardless of their race, gender, socioeconomic background, or
language. We partner with school districts to provide Teacher Coding
Bootcamps, a K-12 Curriculum Pathway, and a cloud-based Teaching & Learning
Platform.

We are bootstrapped and cash-flow positive, with a single recent round of
funding to enable us to grow to handle an influx of new school district
customers. We are presently a small engineering team (<5) hoping to add 3 more
engineers in the short-term. You will help define our early culture.

As a platform engineer at TechSmart you'll build the rich web application that
is our Teaching & Learning Platform, which delivers our world-class coding
curriculum to tens of thousands of teachers and students around the country.
You will own features end-to-end: frontend, backend, database schema, testing,
and operations.

For more information see our two job descriptions and website below:

* Platform Software Engineer - [http://bit.ly/techsmart-engineer-2018-07](http://bit.ly/techsmart-engineer-2018-07)

* Sr. Platform Software Engineer - [http://bit.ly/techsmart-senior-engineer-2018-07](http://bit.ly/techsmart-senior-engineer-2018-07)

* TechSmart website - [http://techsmart.codes/](http://techsmart.codes/)

If you have additional questions feel free to email me at
david.foster@techsmart.codes . I'm the CTO, one of your fellow engineers, and
would be working closely with you. ^_^

Apply by emailing your resume to careers@techsmart.codes . Please include a
paragraph or two in the email highlighting why you'd like to join us and how
you think you would be a good fit, as this will help you receive the best
consideration.

------
raghavsb
rorodata ([https://rorodata.com](https://rorodata.com)) | Hyderabad, India |
Software Engineers | Full-time | Onsite

In ML/DL, the real modelling effort starts in production. But deploying models
in production, at scale is hard - there are significant infrastructure
overheads. Data scientists are forced to use low-level AWS/GCP services to
build their deployment workflows. We’ve set out to make this is easy,
impactful. rorodata makes it easy to go from idea to deployment quickly, users
can scale as they grow.

Our goal is let data scientists focus on core business problem and abstract
out the infrastructure.

While the underlying technology is key, we spend good amount of time designing
for good developer experience. We work with the PyData stack on Kubernetes. So
looking for engineers with good understating of Python and Unix for platform
development roles.

We’re also looking for Python-based web developers for application development
roles.

I'm one of the founders and would love to hear from you at
raghav@rorodata.com.

------
resmio
resmio.com | Nuremberg | Lead Frontend Dev | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://resmio.com](https://resmio.com)

Resmio is the leader in Germany for online reservations for restaurants with
our SAAS solution resmio.com. Currently around 15 people are working in a
typical startup environment to improve the features of the product. The
company is fully funded, close to break-even and rapidly expanding our
business model.

You would be working in a small team of around 5 developers in a scrum
workmode. You take ownership of the frontend. Frist as a lead developer and
(later) coordinate other frontend developers too.

General Toolstack of the product: github + Heroku + React + Postgres + Python
+ RabbitMQ + (a little bit of AWS, Digital Ocean)

Your tasks:

\- Writing JavaScript :) \- Documentation \- Code reviews \- Coordination with
product owners \- Lead discussions with other frontend developers

Must have:

\- Superior JavaScript / React / JSX knowledge \- git... \- Strong English \-
Good communication skills \- "Leadership" character

Nice to have:

\- Language German \- Knowledge in Python

------
mohamed_mosbah
Keecker | Senior Android Engineer and more | Full-time + Onsite in Paris,
France | www.keecker.com

At Keecker we are working on the future of home entertainment, a smart robot
with outstanding capabilities, shipped to over 1000 satisfied customers, join
us to work on making Keecker smarter !

[http://jobs.keecker.com/](http://jobs.keecker.com/)

------
bellwether
CareerBliss | Irvine, CA | Software Architect | REMOTE, Full-time |
[https://www.careerbliss.com/](https://www.careerbliss.com/) CareerBliss is a
resource and community for job seekers. We provide users with career research,
company reviews, job postings and email alerts.

We are comprised of an entrepreneurial team looking to expand its reach into
F1000 companies and agency accounts in the talent acquisition space. Our
technology stack is a combination of Microsoft, Google, and Open Source
technologies. Our web applications are in C# ASP.NET MVC, our application
processing is a combination of C# and Golang, and our databases are a
combination of SQL Server, Solr, and Mongo. Our older infrastructure is
predominately C# and our newer infrastructure is predominately Golang.

The Software Architect will be an integral component in CareerBliss’ next
growth phase. The near-term goal for this position is to ensure stability in
our current infrastructure while a new infrastructure is built. Just as
importantly, the long-term goal for this position is to leading development
across a variety of technology stacks, from websites to microservices to
standalone applications to native mobile applications.

Responsibilities - Lead development on existing C#, ASP.NET MVC, and SQL
Server websites and applications - Maintain and lead future development on
Golang applications for email and ETL processing - Be a key member in defining
a new system infrastructure

Skills - Experience leading development on backend infrastructure - Excellent
data analysis and problem-solving skills that can see the big picture and the
little details - Strong written and verbal communication skills, both with
programming and business - Ability to adapt to new and existing technology
changes - Demonstrate leadership qualities and ability to produce in an
independent environment - Outstanding organizational skills, attention to
detail, and the ability to handle multiple tasks in a fast-paced environment

Qualifications - Computer Science degree (or equivalent training and
experience) - 7+ years of experience with Microsoft technologies (C#, SQL
Server) - 1+ years of experience with Golang - 2+ years of experience with
Solr or Elasticsearch, learn to rank is a plus - 3-5 years of leadership
experience - AWS and Google Cloud Platform experience is a plus

If you are interested, PM me or send your resume to nadeem {dot} chaudhry {at}
careerbliss {dot} com

------
eyesbear
Dropbox | San Francisco/Seattle/New York | Engineering manager/Software
engineer | Full Time

My team at Dropbox Paper is looking for an awesome engineering manger, please
email me if you are interested in or have any questions in our other openings:
[https://grnh.se/ea7870fc1](https://grnh.se/ea7870fc1).

jiye[at]dropbox[dot]com

------
villaaston1
CrowdJustice | London, UK | Software developers | Onsite | Full-time |
[https://www.crowdjustice.com](https://www.crowdjustice.com)

CrowdJustice is an early-stage, VC-backed, tech-for-good company that's
changing the way people access the legal system with a mission to make the law
available to everyone. We’re using technology to solve a huge social problem
and building a business at the same time. Since launch in 2015 we have helped
important legal cases raise millions in funding, seen claimants get their
cases to the Supreme Court, given communities a voice – and we’ve been
featured in the Guardian, FT, BBC, TechCrunch, NYT and more.

We are looking for both backend and frontend developers to join our lean team
in central London:
[https://crowdjustice.workable.com/j/132A9C8417](https://crowdjustice.workable.com/j/132A9C8417)

The CrowdJustice platform backend is written in Python, Django and Postgres,
with the front-end in Javascript, HTML and SASS – though you don't need
experience in any of these.

Interview Process: 20-30 minute phone/hangouts chat about the role (no
surprise tech questions); a 1.5 hour on-site interview where we'll discuss the
technical task, pair program some work and talk about your future at
CrowdJustice; if successful, a fair offer and the chance to join a well funded
startup early on its mission to increase access to justice!

If you have any questions send them across to: gavin ~a-t~ crowdjustice.com

------
lgalaz1
Casual Astronaut is a content marketing agency based in Phoenix, Arizona.
We're looking for a full-time, onsite junior front-end developer to join our
team.

Full details on our website: [http://casualastronaut.com/junior-front-end-
developer/](http://casualastronaut.com/junior-front-end-developer/)

------
l_perrin
Description:Front (YC S14) | Software Engineers | San Francisco, CA & Paris,
France | ONSITE | FULL-TIME | VISA

At Front, we're redefining work communication and collaboration with our
shared inbox for teams. Front brings all of your communication channels
(email, Facebook, Twitter, Twilio SMS, live chat etc.) into one place, so you
can triage and assign messages, have internal conversations around them, and
even sync work across other apps you use from Salesforce to GitHub, without
ever leaving your inbox. Today, over 3,500 companies rely on Front to power
their communications, and we're just getting started.

We are hiring for software engineers across all parts of the stack. Apply at
[https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings](https://frontapp.com/jobs#openings) or
email us at jobs@frontapp.com.

* Front is a Great Place to Work-Certified™ company | [http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/front](http://reviews.greatplacetowork.com/front)

* Our next chapter: Announcing our $66 million Series B round | [https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announ...](https://frontapp.com/blog/2018/01/24/our-next-chapter-announcing-66-million-series-b/)

* Forbes: How Front Founder Mathilde Collin Raised $66 Million From Sequoia In Five Days | [https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-foun...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkonrad/2018/01/24/this-founder-raised-66-million-in-5-days/)

* Front product roadmap | [https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap](https://trello.com/b/kZsVVrc8/front-product-roadmap)

* Transparency at work | [https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-...](https://medium.com/@collinmathilde/transparency-at-work-how-open-should-you-be-669cfa680ae8#.we8536z5x)

* 20 Female Founded Startups to Join in 2018 | [https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-201...](https://blog.angel.co/female-founded-startups-to-join-in-2018-93f3237365c6?gi=1cb3eedc3856)

------
SonderDesign
Sonder Design Hiring in Sydney Australia, San Francisco and Shenzhen

Www.sonderdesign.com

We have partnered with he world’s largest largest manufacturer Foxconn to
create smart laptop keyboards that show any languages or shortcuts to work
faster whilst still being tactile.

We are recruiting talented engineers in software, firmware and hardware.

See www.sonderdesign.com/careers for more information.

------
zillyhome
Stealth startup | Android (Kotlin), iOS (Swift), UI/UX designer, marketing,
and growth | Silicon Valley + remote (we're flexible) | Full-time only |
Competitive salaries depending on role, experience, and location

We are a stealth company, with millions in seed funding, founded by serial
entrepreneurs looking to crack open the unyielding world of real estate and
homeownership. This unique industry is riddled with extreme fragmentation and
is plagued by a sea of uninspired product offerings. We're a team of seasoned
operators and developers that loves to move fast and laughs in the face of
nasty-hairy challenges that lie in our path. Home base for us is in the
Silicon Valley but we have a team that spans eight countries. So whether
you're in bay area, thinking of moving to SV, or are happy where you're at,
we'd love to hear from you.

The most important thing we're looking for is a hunger to change the world. If
you're an audacious soul looking to tackle one of the biggest problems that
plagues our society today and yearning to join an experienced team at the
ground floor, then hit us up!

A few years of experience is preferred. Please email your resume and
(optional) references/code samples to us at jobs <at> zilly.email

------
cordor91
After School App
([https://afterschoolapp.com)-](https://afterschoolapp.com\)-) San Francisco

After School is a social network for teens with millions of users. We are
building products for the next generation.

We are hiring mobile devs and designers.

I'm the founder :). Please feel free to email directly:
cory@afterschoolapp.com.

------
culurciello
FWDNXT Inc. [http://fwdnxt.com/](http://fwdnxt.com/) is hiring FPGA / verilog
wizards. We work on deep learning accelerators and HW for more than 10 years
(before anyone else!). If you want to help us design neural networks
microchips, please contact: info@fwdnxt.com

------
starrettbw
Starrett Bytewise Development | Columbus, GA | Software Engineer II | Full
Time | Onsite

Who is Starrett-Bytewise?

Starrett-Bytewise is a growing company that is an industry leader in designing
and building laser-based, non-contact measurement equipment. Based in
Columbus, Georgia, with a worldwide presence, Starrett-Bytewise has an in-
house technical team that designs the mechanical, electrical, and sensor
components for our systems as well as develops all of our own software. We
value challenge in the work place and seek out those with a tinkering mindset
and a passion for what they do.

What Are We Looking For?

We’re looking for a software developer with two to five years’ experience in
C++/C# that is seeking a new challenge. You should be comfortable working with
complex algorithms, be well versed in object oriented design, have a strong
background in signal processing, and know the fundamentals of GUI frameworks.
You will need a B.S. in Software Engineering, Computer Science, Mathematics,
Electrical Engineering, or equivalent discipline. A Master’s Degree within one
of these fields is a significant advantage. You may need to travel every once
in a while (up to 10%), including internationally. Most importantly, you
should be someone that is looking to push the boundaries and test your skills
on a daily basis.

The job?

We’ve got a pretty complex source code that we want to modernize. You would
take a little time to familiarize yourself with it and how it works then start
a ground-up rebuild of the code. Rewrite, rework, cut-and-paste, slash-and-
burn, we don’t care - but here’s the catch - our software is the best in our
industry and you’re going to be held to a very high standard for performance,
functionality, and user friendliness. Our customers expect a lot from us and
we will deliver on that. The re-write is intended to increase our technical
edge over the competition and ensure long-term product success. Once you’re
done with the re-write, you’ll begin adding new features and functionality to
keep the product in its leadership position.

What’s in it for you?

\- Living in beautiful Columbus, Georgia with a low cost of living

\- Highly competitive compensation

\- Health and disability insurance plan

\- Profit sharing

\- 401k with employer matching

\- Employee stock purchase plan

Email: resumes.bytewise@starrett.com

------
jtwaleson
easee.online | Front-end engineer | Full-time | Amsterdam, The Netherlands |
ONSITE | [https://easee.online](https://easee.online)

easee is an eye exam for the 21st century. You can get a prescription for
glasses or contact lenses anywhere, at any time, using just a smartphone, a
computer screen and 3m/9ft of space.

We just raised a significant seed round and partnered with Ace & Tate (the
Warby Parker of Europe). We are a team of 8 of which 4 developers and
currently busy retooling from Laravel & jquery to Vue.js & python. We plan to
expand to other countries in Europe and to develop new eye testing
methodologies and other products besides prescriptions.

As a front-end engineer your main tasks will be building a great user
experience that will work for a huge population.

I joined two months ago as CTO. E-mail me at jouke @ domain to apply or ask
questions.

------
WhistleMsgng
REMOTE (we are based in Los Angeles).

Profitable seed-funded hospitality-communications startup seeking Full-Stack
engineers with 5+ years experience. We use React, Node, Postgres on (stable)
AWS infrastructure. We send millions of SMS every month. See
www.trywhistle.com

Please email Chrish@trywhistle.com to schedule a technical interview.

------
sandeshd
We are hiring Engineers at Swiggy | Bangalore, KA | Full time | Onsite Swiggy
is the fastest startup entered in Unicorn club after last investment, we're
high-energy, focused on our users and our product. We receive 300K OPD. If you
are interested to be a part of Swiggy, send your CV to sandesh.d@swiggy.in.

------
ptr
allabrf.se | Stockholm | Full-stack + UI/UX | Full-time | Onsite |
www.allabrf.se

allabrf.se is Sweden's largest platform and database for real-estate
organizations/coops/condos ("bostadsrättsföreningar"). We're looking for
someone that likes to work both back-end and front-end, someone that has
worked a lot with CSS/HTML/JavaScript but also has some back-end experience.
Ruby on Rails experience would be a bonus, but if you're willing to learn
that's OK as well.

The team is completely Swedish speaking so we'd appreciate someone fluent in
the language, but for the right candidate English is OK.

You can find out more about the role at
[https://jobb.allabrf.se/jobs/82480-webbutvecklare](https://jobb.allabrf.se/jobs/82480-webbutvecklare)
or contact me at peter@allabrf.se

------
eric0908
Sysco LABS | Machine Learning, Senior Software Engineers, Product, UI, UX |
Austin, TX | Onsite | Fulltime

Sysco LABS is a technology-focused division within Sysco Foods (distributes to
500k restaurants globally, $55bil/yr revenue), dedicated to reimagining
foodservice through innovation. An extension of Sysco’s longstanding
commitment to deliver exceptional products and services to the foodservice
industry, Sysco LABS leverages customer and market intelligence, data-driven
insights and agile technology development to rethink the entire foodservice
ecosystem. Sysco LABS’ innovations will improve everything from the ordering
process, delivery, inventory, pricing and automation to the in-restaurant
customer experience. Operating with the mindset of a startup and backed by the
authoritative expertise of an industry leader, Sysco LABS’ mission is to
enhance the Sysco customer experience and consistently deliver revenue growth,
cost savings and new innovations through technology.

Our team is currently looking for an experienced Machine Learning Engineer to
build and implement data models and that solve real-world transportation and
logistics problems at scale. see: ~5k delivery trucks on the road per day,
~100k deliveries to customers per day. Please contact me at
eric.adleman@sysco.com with any questions about that position, or any of the
other roles below.

Machine Learning Engineer: new position, e-mail resume/cv and brief summary to
eric.adleman@sysco.com

Product Manager, Search:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3A7h1kwO](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3A7h1kwO)

Search Software Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3R7h1kw5](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3R7h1kw5)

Senior Software Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3BzJxjwe](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3BzJxjwe)

Quality Engineer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3SWh1kwV](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3SWh1kwV)

UX Researcher:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3cS4Cjwy](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3cS4Cjwy)

UI/UX Designer:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3nmzWkw3](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3nmzWkw3)

ctrl+f: austin, texas, java, python, ml, ai, machine learning, logistics,
delivery, aws

------
pot2mayo
Bitcraft | Frontend / backend engineer | Full Time Onsite | Tokyo, Japan

== About us ==

Bitcraft is a young company based in Tokyo, specialized in developing backend
solutions for console and mobile video games.

We also support our clients on the frontend development of games using common
game engines such as Unity3D or Unreal, as well as the creation of web-based
administration tools.

== Positions ==

We are looking for an enthusiastic and passionate developer to join our team.

Since technologies quickly evolve, we need someone motivated to keep up with
the flow and who is interested in learning new frameworks when something
exciting comes up.

We have server-oriented positions as well as client-side development
positions.

We offer you the opportunity to become a key member of our team with great
potential for career evolution.

Let's talk about what you want to do, or what you want to learn, and see what
is the best fit.

Speaking Japanese is not a requirement.

== Office ==

The office, located in central Tokyo (5 minutes walking distance from the
famous Shibuya crossing), is easy to access and in a pleasant area.

We also have a pretty awesome rooftop terrasse (see pictures on our website)
on which we like enjoy lunch and refreshing after-work beers.

== Projects ==

Just to give you an idea of the kind of project we work on, we completed the
development of Final Fantasy Explorers Force (
[http://www.ffexforce.jp](http://www.ffexforce.jp) ), a multi-player RPG game
on smartphone.

Bitcraft was in charge of the entire backend development as well as the
conception of administration and deployment tools required in production.

The game is only available in Japan at the moment.

== Links ==

■ Website: [https://www.bitcraft.co.jp/](https://www.bitcraft.co.jp/)

■ GitHub: [https://github.com/bitcraftCoLtd](https://github.com/bitcraftCoLtd)

■ Google+:
[https://plus.google.com/+BitcraftCoJp](https://plus.google.com/+BitcraftCoJp)

■ To apply: career@bitcraft.co.jp

------
mxpxrocks10
Hi! [https://SecurityTrails.com](https://SecurityTrails.com) is looking for a
few different roles for people that are very passionate about security data.
Remote Team. Part time or full (or Part time leading to full time). Drop me a
line: chris@securitytrails.com

------
isabellatessian
Accel backed Cyber Security Start Up!

-Senior Node.JS Engineer

London/Visa

-Python Backend Engineer

London

Tessian is a machine intelligent email security platform to automatically
prevent security threats like misaddressed emails, data loss and non-
compliance. The Tessian platform makes email safe at some of the world’s
largest enterprises across the financial, legal and technology sectors.

~~~
Tessian
[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian?department=Engineering](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian?department=Engineering)

Node:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/88d1b25b-a5d1-461e-9ed4-1349c4...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/88d1b25b-a5d1-461e-9ed4-1349c4f3d260)

Python:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/9046cd4f-1148-450c-baf8-0567df...](https://jobs.lever.co/tessian/9046cd4f-1148-450c-baf8-0567dfea4cfe)

------
cwkoss
DefenseStorm | DevOps Engineer, Senior Software Engineer, Junior Software
Engineer | Full-Time | ONSITE | Seattle |
[https://www.defensestorm.com/](https://www.defensestorm.com/)

At DefenseStorm, we help detect and stop cyberattacks on banks and credit
unions.

Networks make a lot of logs - some of them are very important but there is
huge volume of noise. We ingest all of our customers’ network logs, and then
customers can quickly search through them, set alerts, investigate threats,
and generate reports. Our tools make it easy to track and demonstrate
compliance with financial cybersecurity regulations and guidelines - which has
shortened many of our customers’ arduous ~3 month audit preparations to just a
couple weeks. Our customers are very happy, which makes work more fun.

I actually got hired here through an HN Who’s Hiring post about 3 years ago!

Junior and Senior Software Engineers: Our stack is primarily Java,
Elasticsearch, AWS, Angular, Typescript, Postgresql. Dev-ops and cybersecurity
experience are ideal, but not required. We’re big on code review - use
phabricator. Have great monitoring and a nice CI system so deployment is
mostly painless while still being safe. Really good engineering culture: you
will learn and become a better programmer by working with this team - I have.

DevOps Engineer: Our stack is microservices running on AWS, Elasticsearch and
Postgresql. We use Chef and Terraform to manage it all and Sensu, InfluxDB,
and Grafana to monitor it. We're big on automation and Infrastructure as Code
and have a CI/CD pipeline for infrastructure changes. Working at a startup is
fun - you get to wear many hats and work up and down the stack. We love open
source, both using it and contributing back to projects.

Dog friendly office. Every Tuesday we do a ‘Topic Sync’ to share knowledge on
technical topics for an hour - nice way to continue learning. Keg, espresso
machine, wall of snacks. Free lunches on Wednesday. Have had some cool guest
speakers in the cybersecurity space, and we send some team members to DEFCON
and other security conferences each year to stay on top of new developments.
It’s a fun place to work. Relocation expenses are available for Senior and
DevOps Engineer candidates.

[https://www.defensestorm.com/careers/](https://www.defensestorm.com/careers/)

Email jobs [at] defensestorm.com to apply.

------
rookonaut
craftworks | Full-Stack Developer | Vienna, Austria | ONSITE |
www.craftworks.at

craftworks is a software development and machine learning company based in
Vienna, Austria.

We are a team of 15 people (mostly software engineers & data scientists) and
looking for a full-stack software engineer. Our techstack is Java (Spring
Boot), Python, AngularJS, PostgreSQL. If you are better on the frontend- or
backend-side of things, please don't hesitate contacting us also. We have
internal training programs and will assist you in expanding your skills.

We would love to hear from you, show you our projects and get to know you!
More information here: [https://craftworks.at/working-at-
craftworks/](https://craftworks.at/working-at-craftworks/)

Please send us an email to jobs@craftworks.at and get in touch with us!

------
amckenzie
Rescale, Inc. | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Visa & US Person (See below)

Rescale provides the largest, most secure, global HPC footprint seamlessly
integrated into an easy-to-use platform built for engineers and scientists.
Rescale is disrupting the staid on premise HPC world. Rescale is HPC in the
Cloud.

Not that long ago, we were a team of two, who rendered the Boeing 787 wing on
commodity hardware, saving $150M in the process. Now we are a team of 50+
software engineers, computer scientists, domain experts, and industry thought
leaders, helping advanced tech companies bring their complex use cases to the
cloud.

Current Openings:

* Senior Backend Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/ba8800d3-b0bd-40b0-8a72-887e27...](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/ba8800d3-b0bd-40b0-8a72-887e27904553?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News%20-%20Who%27s%20Hiring)

* Senior Frontend Software Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/db57778b-268d-473d-9edf-111fb8...](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/db57778b-268d-473d-9edf-111fb843265a?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News%20Who%27s%20Hiring)

* Senior DevOps Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/5bbd7886-8b96-4bf6-a0be-c5df93...](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/5bbd7886-8b96-4bf6-a0be-c5df930b9fd3?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News%20Who%27s%20Hiring)

* Security Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/8d348abf-76d6-4f4f-912c-feade7...](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/8d348abf-76d6-4f4f-912c-feade762579b?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News%20Who%27s%20Hiring)

* Senior HPC Engineer (US Person): [https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/6f67a128-db3a-4e31-a1d0-3dac6b...](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/6f67a128-db3a-4e31-a1d0-3dac6ba83c32?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News%20Who%27s%20Hiring)

* Applications Engineer (US Person): [https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/3be5cb27-1951-4684-8a14-2cd95e...](https://jobs.lever.co/rescale/3be5cb27-1951-4684-8a14-2cd95e26943e?lever-origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News%20Who%27s%20Hiring)

------
gguevara
ResearchGate | Berlin, Germany | Visa | Onsite
[https://www.researchgate.net/about](https://www.researchgate.net/about)
[https://github.com/researchgate](https://github.com/researchgate)

Our tech stack: Java, PHP, Javascript (React/Redux), Python, Mobile (iOS/React
Native), PostgreSQL, MongoDB, HBase, SolrCloud, Hadoop (Hive, Map/Reduce,
Flink), ActiveMQ, Kafka You'll be working in a fast-paced environment where
code is written, tested and shipped continuously. Our engineering team is
passionate about building maintainable, scalable web applications that are
constantly optimized to meet the needs of our users.

ResearchGate is the professional network for scientists. The network was
founded in 2008 by the physicians Dr. Ijad Madisch and Dr. Sören Hofmayer
along with computer specialist Horst Fickenscher. Nine years later, 13 million
researchers and scientists connect on ResearchGate, and make research open to
all. The company has completed four rounds of financing, and investors include
Benchmark, Founders Fund, Wellcome Trust, Goldman Sachs Investment Partners,
and Bill Gates.

We are looking for:

Front End Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/5b79767b-df5c-4470-849a-8...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/5b79767b-df5c-4470-849a-84408d491200?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Software Engineer - Infrastructure:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/753fd71d-6e51-459b-a22a-5...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/753fd71d-6e51-459b-a22a-53fd53d478bb?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Senior UX Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/ee224fb3-d668-437b-8920-b...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/ee224fb3-d668-437b-8920-b99cd948fbcd?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

Senior Product Manager:
[https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/1a177a50-7945-44a4-bf1e-e...](https://jobs.lever.co/researchgate/1a177a50-7945-44a4-bf1e-e84d2d3f2874?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hackernews)

More on our careers page:
[https://www.researchgate.net/careers](https://www.researchgate.net/careers)

------
chillydawg
Longshot Systems | DevOps Engineer | Marylebone, London, UK | ONSITE | Full
time | £70k-£85k

At Longshot Systems Ltd we're a small startup building advanced platforms for
sports betting analytics and trading. Having developed a lot of our core
platform infrastructure we are looking to build on that and extend our
automation and core processes.

You'd be responsible for our entire infrastructure from network topology to OS
patching to build systems and database admin. We use AWS, PostgreSQL and other
systems to run our platform. Ideally, you'd have some development experience
and desire to get your hands dirty up and down the stack from VMs to running
golang code. This is a hybrid dev/ops role.

If you would like to learn more about the role please visit [https://longshot-
systems-ltd.workable.com/j/4C751B18F2](https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/j/4C751B18F2)

Website:
[https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk](https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk)

We're also hiring for Longshot Systems | Senior Python Software Engineer |
Marylebone, London, UK | ONSITE | Full time | £70k-£85k

At Longshot Systems Ltd we're a small startup building advanced platforms for
sports betting analytics and trading. Having developed a lot of our core
platform infrastructure we are looking to begin expanding our trading strategy
development activity.

You'd be working closely with the CEO, CTO and Machine Learning research team
to design and build the tooling & distributed cluster computing frameworks to
support strategy research and development, help turn prototype trading models
into production-ready systems as well as architecting the high-level design of
the strategy software to minimise trading latency and scale effectively. Our
strategy stack is Python based and communicates with our core infrastructure,
written in Golang, via RPC. We're looking for intellectually curious engineers
who enjoy learning about new technologies and techniques, solving problems and
encouraging engineering best practice.

If you would like to learn more about the role please visit [https://longshot-
systems-ltd.workable.com/jobs/703030](https://longshot-systems-
ltd.workable.com/jobs/703030)

Website:
[https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk](https://www.longshotsystems.co.uk)

------
vivcomma
comma.ai | San Francisco | Software Engineer | FULL-TIME | ONSITE

OPEN SOURCE SELF DRIVING CAR
[https://github.com/commaai/openpilot](https://github.com/commaai/openpilot)

Here's the plan: [https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victor...](https://medium.com/@comma_ai/our-road-to-self-driving-
victory-603a9ed20204)

Our stack is largely Python, with some C/C++ and JS(React)

Hiring for 6 roles ([https://comma.ai/jobs](https://comma.ai/jobs)): Firmware
Engineer, Game Developer, Machine Learning Engineer, Mapping Engineer, Sales
Designer, Test/Release Engineer

...or reach out with a GitHub to givemeajob@comma.ai

------
FrereKhan
aiCTX (ai-ctx.com) | Real-time low-power machine learning | SW Eng., Silicon
HW Eng., ML research | Zürich, Switzerland | ONSITE, INTERNS, FULL-TIME

[http://bit.ly/aiCTX_jobs1](http://bit.ly/aiCTX_jobs1)

aiCTX is a small (<10 employees) startup based in Switzerland, with a diverse
group of SW, HW and ML engineers. We design ultra low power analog and mixed-
signal neuromorphic silicon, built for real-time machine learning
applications.

We're looking for awesome people to help build our SW stack; to help our HW
designers for the next round of chips; and to help our research team build
solutions for particular application domains.

Zürich is cool, and Switzerland is beautiful. :)

Check out the position details in the link above if you'd like to join us!

------
lordnacho
Interdax | Multiple Roles | Worldwide, London | REMOTE | Full-time |
[https://interdax.com](https://interdax.com)

Interdax is building a 3rd generation digital asset exchange. Our team comes
from top HFTs and exchanges like Nasdaq and NYSE, as well as from well known
firms in the blockchain space. We are a well-funded project (8-figure sum)
currently operating in stealth mode.

We have a promising prototype with unparalleled performance. Our matching
engine can process a whole busy day of trading (24h in other crypto exchanges)
in less than 30 seconds. Now seeking a variety of engineers to secure, test,
and improve our platform.

What we offer:

    
    
      Competitive Salary ($180k-$250k / year)
      Profit Sharing (0.5 - 1.5%)
      Fully remote positions
      Flexible work hours
      Unlimited Vacation Policy
      Team getaways
    

Openings:

Application Security Engineer:
[https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/2ef76b41f47f01-application-
secu...](https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/2ef76b41f47f01-application-security-
engineer)

Applied Cryptography Engineer:
[https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/777d18caa6d401-applied-
cryptogr...](https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/777d18caa6d401-applied-cryptography-
engineer)

Backend Engineer: [https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/81aa1692a4f401-backend-
engineer](https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/81aa1692a4f401-backend-engineer)

Chief Information Security Officer:
[https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/1312f93e7c7701-chief-
informatio...](https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/1312f93e7c7701-chief-information-
security-officer)

Cloud Security Engineer(DevSecOps):
[https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/cb0e827620a801-cloud-
security-e...](https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/cb0e827620a801-cloud-security-
engineer-devsecops)

Senior Backend Engineer: [https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/5d7e2f77fd1a01-senior-
backend-e...](https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/5d7e2f77fd1a01-senior-backend-
engineer)

Senior Blockchain Engineer:
[https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/38ee3f63e69f01-senior-
blockchai...](https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/38ee3f63e69f01-senior-blockchain-
engineer)

Senior QA Automation Engineer:
[https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/69d15219dcfd01-senior-qa-
automa...](https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/69d15219dcfd01-senior-qa-automation-
engineer)

Site Reliability Engineer: [https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/a1c2d3b853e001-site-
reliability...](https://interdax.breezy.hr/p/a1c2d3b853e001-site-reliability-
engineer)

------
TomPusher
Pusher | London | Cloud Infrastructure Engineer | Perm

Pusher makes realtime APIs that power communication and collaboration apps all
over the world. Our products are supported by easy to integrate SDKs for web,
mobile, as well as most popular backend stacks. We’re passionate about
developer experience and making our APIs as easy to use as we can.

The current core Pusher product is a multi-tenant distributed system that
allows our customers to deliver tens of billions of messages to their
connected users. We’re also building a range of new products that are deployed
on an entirely new infrastructure stack based on Kubernetes.

We operate at mind-boggling scale, and this informs and affects everything we
do.

Cloud Infrastructure Engineers mainly develop and maintain our new realtime
platform, and help our product teams build highly-performant APIs.

Read more and apply here:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/90375](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/90375)

------
brasetvik
Elastic, the company behind Elasticsearch (and more), is hiring for a lot of
roles:
[https://www.elastic.co/about/careers#engineering](https://www.elastic.co/about/careers#engineering)

Location: Earth

------
TheAndruu
Kalibri Labs | Washington, DC | Onsite |
[https://www.kalibrilabs.com/careers/](https://www.kalibrilabs.com/careers/)

Hiring mid-to-senior level software engineers with Java and Angular experience

------
welliman
IPUMS | ipums.org | Data Engineer | Minneapolis, MN | Onsite | Full-Time

IPUMS is a leader in the field of quantitative social science research and the
largest disseminator of census and demographic data to the world’s academic
research community. Or, to put it another way - we’re on a mission to gather,
process, link and publish billions of records spanning hundreds of years and
more than 100 countries to demographers, historians, economists, environmental
scientists, journalists, policymakers, and others around the globe, who then
use the data to do amazing research and make the world a better place.

We are currently seeking a software developer to join our data linking team
that is working on large scale data manipulation and creating highly
performant distributed software systems. In this role, you will be developing
software that links records representing the same individual and their family
relationships across every US Census from 1850 - 1940. There are no consistent
identifiers across historical censuses, so sophisticated matching algorithms
will be required. You will be building on research and IT effort from the past
decade to create a dataset that, once released, will enable critical new
avenues of research for demographers and historians. This work will also lead
to additional data linking opportunities for datasets from around the world
and throughout history. You will be working in close collaboration with expert
historians, demographers, and data scientists. We use Apache Spark (PySpark
and SparkSQL) for a majority of our data processing, with C++ in critical
areas. This is an excellent opportunity to grow your career with a cutting
-edge software shop at the University of Minnesota and contribute to work that
has impact around the globe.

Required Skills: BA/BS degree required. Two years of work experience in the
areas of application/web/systems development with a related BA/BS degree, or
four years of work experience in the areas of application/web/systems
development with a non-related BA/BS degree.

This role requires technical experience and proficiency with:

\- Experience developing software for high performance and/or distributed
computing

\- Experience with databases (relational or NoSQL)

\- Large dataset manipulation

\- Linux/UNIX operating systems, including command-line

See [https://www.ipums.org/data-engineer](https://www.ipums.org/data-engineer)
for more details and instructions on how to apply.

------
K-PowerReviews
PowerReviews | Chicago, IL | powerreviews.com

PowerReviews is hiring for Software Engineers.

Chicago, IL only - no remote.

Please apply at:
[https://www.powerreviews.com/careers/](https://www.powerreviews.com/careers/)

------
victorquinn
Knotel | multiple positions | New York, NY | onsite | Full-time |
[https://knotel.com](https://knotel.com)

Knotel is a fast growing real estate startup that is inventing new ways to get
things done in a traditional industry. Led by veteran founders, Knotel creates
custom headquarters for companies without any of the headaches. Whether for 20
or 500 people, for 6 months or 6 years, Knotel provides businesses the
flexibility and design they need in office space so they can focus on their
work.

Most companies no longer maintain their own server hardware because AWS offers
more flexibility and obviates the need to have hardware on-site and IT folks
managing and maintaining uptime. At Knotel we think we can provide something
similar for office space -- allowing companies to have the ability to scale up
and down like cloud servers and freeing them from the responsibility of
managing space by having to find people to take over their long leases, do
space build outs, hiring their own with facilities management, etc.

As a result, we have a ton of interesting tech challenges all up and down the
stack. We are working on a canonical data model for storing all of the
information on spaces so we can increase operational efficiency and
transparency across the company. We are rolling out a data pipeline and
ensuring all data flows into our data warehouse so everyone across the company
can report on their key metrics. We are integrating with hardware in the
physical space to track information like usage, temperature, and we are
figuring out solutions for smart access control. We're looking to use computer
vision to understand office utilization and flow within the office.

In brief, we have a ton of interesting problems to solve.

We're growing our engineering team in NYC significantly, starting with some
key roles.

Today we're hiring a whole bunch of roles:

\- Lead Full Stack Engineer
[https://grnh.se/91ad31da1](https://grnh.se/91ad31da1) \- Data Engineer
[https://grnh.se/d5c41fd31](https://grnh.se/d5c41fd31) \- Data Analyst
[https://grnh.se/9b5847e81](https://grnh.se/9b5847e81) \- Senior DevOps
Engineer [https://grnh.se/e43371b81](https://grnh.se/e43371b81) \- Full Stack
Engineers (job post coming soon, in the meantime email me)

Any questions, feel free to email me victor [at] knotel dot com

------
sriharis
nilenso | Engineer | Bangalore, India |
[http://nilenso.com](http://nilenso.com)

nilenso is an employee-owned software cooperative. We're looking for people
we'd really like to work with.

We work on problems that are technically deep, large scale, in domains with
high impact, and we have an affinity to work with functional languages:
Clojure, Elixir, Haskell et.al.

You can read more about working at nilenso here:
[https://nilenso.com/careers.html](https://nilenso.com/careers.html). Write to
us (moshimoshi@nilenso.com) if you're interested.

------
euqinom
Geckoboard | London, UK | Software Engineers | Full-time | VISA | Onsite

At Geckoboard, we're helping companies all around the world make use of their
data by enabling them to easily build TV dashboards that align their teams on
the things that matter most. Our product integrates with almost 100
applications and our customer include the likes of Slack, Dashlane, and
Skyscanner.

We've been busy reimagining the way our customers get their data in Geckoboard
and have a lot of interesting and creative work to do to shape their
experiences. Right now, we're looking for curious problem solvers to help us
on this journey.

\---

Openings:

Backend Go Developer |
[https://jobs.lever.co/geckoboard/27c7e6ff-a02a-4221-a02f-e19...](https://jobs.lever.co/geckoboard/27c7e6ff-a02a-4221-a02f-e1921dc8c804)

Senior Front-End Developer |
[https://jobs.lever.co/geckoboard/c857d2a3-d784-4d7e-a72e-486...](https://jobs.lever.co/geckoboard/c857d2a3-d784-4d7e-a72e-486b829e6dba)

\---

Looking for a junior front-end developer role? (full-time)

Get in touch with your CV and a short introduction about yourself by emailing
me (Monique) at people@geckoboard.com! :) Note: Our junior positions are only
open to people based in London with right to work in the UK.

\---

A little about Geckoboard: We're a small but growing 40 person start up in
Shoreditch passionate about making data useful! We have a strong culture with
a focus on building a great product our customers love, work life balance and
personal development. And as a growing company there are lots of opportunities
internally.

These roles would be a great fit for you if you're passionate about working as
part of a cross-functional team (of developers, designers, QA testers and
product managers), enjoy learning from others through pair programming and
peer review and sharing what you know. (As an example, none of us knew Go or
React.js a short time ago, but now they are key parts of our stack)!

Read more about our values and the team at:
[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/) or
[https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Reviews/Geckoboard-
Reviews-E8789...](https://www.glassdoor.co.uk/Reviews/Geckoboard-
Reviews-E878996.htm)

------
mildweed
aware3.com | Kansas City, MO | REMOTE | Full-time

Remote & Kansas City

We help non-profits connect with their communities via technology. Currently
still a small team, but we must be doing something right, because we're
growing.

We’re currently seeking two roles, a Senior PHP Developer and a Senior Native
Developer help take our platform to its next iteration. Lots more detail in
our job posting below.

I’m the hiring manager and would love you to apply here:

PHP - [https://a3a.me/686c5](https://a3a.me/686c5)

iOS & Android - [https://a3a.me/54Y5b](https://a3a.me/54Y5b)

------
pfista
Nylas | San Francisco, CA + NYC | Full-time + Remote |
[https://nylas.com](https://nylas.com) | Developer Success Engineer $80-110k

Hey folks! I'm hiring another developer success engineer to join our team of 3
here at Nylas. We're a fast growing company with 34 awesome people.

DSE:
[https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/96a06eac-35df-40c8-9f33-635f7251...](https://jobs.lever.co/nylas/96a06eac-35df-40c8-9f33-635f72510f26)

We take our culture seriously:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas](https://www.keyvalues.com/nylas)

See our handbook:
[https://github.com/nylas/handbook](https://github.com/nylas/handbook)

Email me: mike@nylas.com and apply at the link above

------
ChuckMcM
Are there any Bay Area web site building consultancies that would be willing
to bid on a very simple layout for both a company site and a support site that
needs to maintain a user database ? Contact is in my profile.

------
libbyboyd
The Trade Desk | Lead, Senior and Software Engineers | London, Seattle,
Bellevue | On-site | Full-Time -

[https://www.thetradedesk.com](https://www.thetradedesk.com) (applications
please apply on our website)

The Trade Desk has become the fastest growing demand-side platform (DSP) in
the industry by offering agencies and their advertisers a best-in-class
technology platform that focuses on delivering meaningful and relevant
engagement with consumers.

With integrations into every major advertising exchange, we handle well over
8- 10 million queries per second and growing – that's more page views and
queries than Facebook, Google Search, and Google's entire network of websites
combined – all serviced in single-digit-ms response times. Are you interested
in working with big data? Do you want to push the edges of scale and
responsiveness? It doesn't get much bigger or faster than this!

You might be a great fit for The Trade Desk development team if:

You are a senior full-stack SOA engineer / generalist. Experience and (just as
important) interest in working in a variety of layers and technologies within
a SOA is a must for our team. This includes (walking down the stack):
AngularJS SPA development, MVC-based web architecture, external RESTful APIs,
distributed (and in our case, highly scaled) request handling services, no-SQL
and relational SQL databases, big data processing (e.g. data bus architecture,
Hadoop / MPP data warehouse, etc.), and data visualization (e.g. Tableau).
Experience in all these layers is not strictly required, but we do like to see
experience working in more than one, as well as eagerness to work on projects
that might slice through them all (because they often will).

You lead with humility and confidence. Our engineers have the opportunity (and
are expected) to exercise a high degree of leadership and expertise in their
daily work, having strongly held and defensible ideas, and advocating for what
they believe is right. But they also need to be eager to hear differing
opinions, adept at identifying and evaluating tradeoffs, willing to be proven
wrong, and quick to walk through fire to help out their follow teammates. You
have 6+ product-driven software development experience using a modern, object-
oriented language. Memory-managed languages are best -- .e.g. C#, Java,
Python, Ruby, etc. We do a lot of development in C#/.NET, but specific
experience here is not required.

*We are hiring for all levels of Software Engineering professionals and highly encourage recent Computer Science graduates to apply.

------
schlanda
Business Insider |DevOps Engineer, Backend Engineer, Release Engineer | New
York, NY | Onsite | Fulltime

Insider Inc. is the publisher of INSIDER, Markets Insider, and 17
international editions of Business Insider, including the flagship NY-based US
edition. The company pioneered a digital-native approach to news and
information that is social and mobile at its core, for an ambitious and
curious global audience that grew up with digital. The company launched in
2007, and in ten years, Business Insider has grown to become the most favorite
business news brand in the world, when measured by reach. Insider Inc. reaches
a global audience of several hundred million readers and viewers. The company
also offers a subscription research service, Business Insider Intelligence
(BII), that provides in-depth insight, data, and analysis of digital topics.
Every year the company hosts IGNITION, an influential media and technology
conferences. Insider Inc. is a subsidiary of Axel Springer SE. We are always
looking for talented, curious and motivated individuals to join our growing
team.

Come join our growing Engineering team!

Backend Engineer: Work on php and go applications on our Story Creation,
Engagement, Monetization, or Delivery teams.

[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/ba...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/backend-
engineer-cbRdmSemGr6lUUeMg-44q7)

Devops Engineer: Build out our CI/CD platform, improve system and application
observability, manage our cloud-based infrastructure, and write code (VCL) on
the edge with our CDN.
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/de...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/devops-
engineer-d-A7HMI1Sr6kIvdG1ZS6tF)

Senior Devops Engineer:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/se...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/senior-
devops-engineer-aieaV8I1Sr6iWpeMg-44q7)

Release Engineer: Manage our releases, automate and improve our release
pipeline, and work closely with developers to maintain high release
confidence.

[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/re...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/businessinsider/jobs/release-
engineer-byijqWI1Wr6kIvdG1ZS6tF)

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer on Open edX - Python/Django,
Javascript (OpenCraft - Fully remote company incorporated in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are 20 senior developers,
all working remotely from Europe, North & South America, Asia & Australia. The
company is not affiliated with edX, but rather contributing and working with
them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you would be able
to work remotely from anywhere you want, as long as you have a good internet
connection. : )

The Open edX platform is a large Python/Django codebase, with good code
standards and architecture (a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You
would work on different clients contracts using the platform. The clients
list/references include Harvard, MIT, edX themselves, the French government,
and various startups & universities currently running their own instances, or
looking to create one. Tasks are very varied, from developing core platform
features, custom exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks),
customizing and deploying instances, working fullstack, operating our service
infrastructure, improving our hosting platform, etc. You won't get bored here.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing most of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

You can read more about how we work in our handbook, at
[http://opencraft.com/doc/handbook/](http://opencraft.com/doc/handbook/)

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, MySQL, MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, RabbitMQ, Redis, Elasticsearch, JS, HTML/CSS.

Nice to haves: Terraform, Vault, Packer, Prometheus, ELK, Docker, Android/iOS.
We are building a modern infrastructure and having a strong DevOps presence on
top of core software engineering skills is a big plus with us.

Interview process: a 30 minutes Hangout with a (simple) coding exercise.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
TomPusher
Pusher | London | Mobile Architect | Perm

Mission

At Pusher we’ve built an incredibly successful business from our core pub-sub
API product, helping tens of thousands of developers build scalable web and
mobile apps faster.

But we didn’t stop there: we spent the last 18 months investing in a new
platform. We took everything we learned from building and running Pusher and
made it easier to develop innovative new products like Chatkit, TextSync, and
Push Beams.

We believe our products can only be successful if they provide great developer
experience, which starts with easy to use, consistent SDKs.

Read more and apply here:
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/710301](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/710301)

------
akouri
lvl5 | lvl5.ai | Lead iOS Engineer | On-site, full-time | San Francisco, CA

[https://youtu.be/xnx1dsoXbX4](https://youtu.be/xnx1dsoXbX4) (YC Work at a
Startup Talk 9/29/2018)

Computer vision on iOS for autonomous car maps.

Apply here:
[https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/lvl5ai/view/P_AAAAAA...](https://hire.withgoogle.com/public/jobs/lvl5ai/view/P_AAAAAADAACzJEYVn7iRC7f)

------
Jyve
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/jyve/jobs/1233509](https://boards.greenhouse.io/jyve/jobs/1233509)

------
technojunkie
Circonus | Golang and Perl Software Engineers, Technical Writer | Remote |
Full-time | [https://www.circonus.com/](https://www.circonus.com/)

Circonus is a super-scalable data analytics platform for operational time
series data. Think ops and engineering data enabled by a cost-effective and
powerful data science platform; visualize any data, in any application, from
any system, in real ­time. Our SaaS and On-­Premise solutions enable companies
to combine monitoring, alerting, event processing, and predictive analytics
into a unified solution.

Listen to one of our CEO Theo's talks to get an idea of what Circonus does:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh4hLIWqw6Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh4hLIWqw6Q)

We are a 100% distributed and remote company, mostly across the US as well as
Europe. You are also welcome to work from the Maryland office; most employees
work from home.

We build web software using technologies such as C, C++, Lua, Java, Ruby, Go,
Perl, JavaScript, jQuery, HTML, Scss.

1) Go (Golang) Software Engineer

Significant real-world experience in server-side development with Go and
related frameworks

[https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/32e94960-c5e8-43c6-9746-9dc2e...](https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/32e94960-c5e8-43c6-9746-9dc2e4ef1112)

2) Perl Software Engineer

Strong server-side development experience with Perl and working knowledge of
mod_perl

[https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/f21d2a10-7f34-42b9-9b90-08bf5...](https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/f21d2a10-7f34-42b9-9b90-08bf55ed9a2c)

3) Technical Writer

Fluency producing documentation targeted at developers or operations teams,
for our highly technical audience, creating eBooks, guides, primers and
tutorials, user manuals and training materials, whitepapers and reference
guides

[https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/6877dd19-9dec-4fd8-948f-c2e92...](https://jobs.lever.co/circonus/6877dd19-9dec-4fd8-948f-c2e923e056ea)

Full job listings:
[https://jobs.lever.co/circonus](https://jobs.lever.co/circonus)

All of our positions include a discretionary PTO policy, health insurance, gym
reimbursement, a generous 401K, the opportunity for a bonus and more.

------
Runtastic
Open Jobs at Runtastic

We believe in supporting people to improve their fitness and overall health.
With more than 220 million downloads of our apps and 115 million registered
users on Runtastic.com, we face unusual and fascinating challenges everyday.

== ONSITE | VISA ==

We offer jobs in various fields, check out our career page
[https://www.runtastic.com/en/career](https://www.runtastic.com/en/career) and
see if any of our open positions match with your interests and background

– Senior Software Testers
([https://www.runtastic.com/en/career?jh=46aphkunmci7g8udna0yr...](https://www.runtastic.com/en/career?jh=46aphkunmci7g8udna0yrefh2k75slr))

– Scrum Masters
([https://www.runtastic.com/en/career?jh=o0nhkddbkalsuhrr8os4q...](https://www.runtastic.com/en/career?jh=o0nhkddbkalsuhrr8os4qsleulmzix9))

– Frontend Web Developers
([https://www.runtastic.com/en/career?jh=pcf5mw6kvvr39g43wct12...](https://www.runtastic.com/en/career?jh=pcf5mw6kvvr39g43wct12c8ozoo5xzc))

– Backend Developers
([https://www.runtastic.com/en/career?jh=bl58u34xb4m97cu20g3ei...](https://www.runtastic.com/en/career?jh=bl58u34xb4m97cu20g3eik2ijlx59jj))

– Mobile Developers Android
([https://www.runtastic.com/en/career?jh=r1le4e0lvs64kqtnh8mdx...](https://www.runtastic.com/en/career?jh=r1le4e0lvs64kqtnh8mdxg30lnql4mv))

– Mobile Developers iOS
([https://www.runtastic.com/en/career?jh=brftbpf9qlen7gzop21ca...](https://www.runtastic.com/en/career?jh=brftbpf9qlen7gzop21cak1376b6dlp))

– Team Lead Engineering
([https://www.runtastic.com/en/career?jh=rev9nimaj50zljpowhxp0...](https://www.runtastic.com/en/career?jh=rev9nimaj50zljpowhxp0xu95c9nfnx))

------
crysmitc
Occipital (The Spatial Computing Company) | Full-time | ONSITE | Boulder, CO &
San Francisco, CA

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real-world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.
[https://occipital.com](https://occipital.com)

* ACCURACY AND TEST ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* ASSISTANT CONTROLLER (BOULDER)

* BACKEND ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* CALIBRATION SOFTWARE ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* CHANNEL MANAGER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* COMPUTER VISION ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* FIRMWARE / EMBEDDED SYSTEMS ENGINEER (BOULDER)

* FRONTEND ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* IOS ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* MARKETING MANAGER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* PLATFORM SOFTWARE ENGINEER (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

* SALES DIRECTOR - STRUCTURE CORE (SAN FRANCISCO OR BOULDER)

For detailed information check out
[https://occipital.com/jobs](https://occipital.com/jobs)

If you apply please mention that you saw this post on Hacker News. Thanks!

------
hellojebus
Studio III Marketing | Full-time | Full-stack Engineer | In-house (Los
Angeles, CA)

CTO here, looking to build a new team of software engineers to build software
that makes agency life easier. The ideal engineer will have 4+ years in web
application development with tried and tested technologies. React+Redux are a
must!

Looking for people who are problem-solvers and looking to grow within a
company.

Backend-wise, we are currently using PHP/MySQL but really itching to build
something in Go.

Email resumes at jesus {at} studio3marketing.com

------
sdrosner
iHeartRadio | [https://jobs.iheart.com](https://jobs.iheart.com) | Scala and
Web Engineers

We are looking for Senior Web Engineers who have experience with
React/Redux/Node/Webpack/Docker and Scala engineers who have experience with
Scala/Akka/Play.

------
omarshammas
Wefunder | Full-stack Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-
time

Wefunder is like "Kickstarter for investing". We've helped fund 204 startups
and small businesses including flying cars, space rockets, breweries,
hollywood studios, and potential Ebola cures. Every company we've funded is
full of amazing stories.

We're the largest regulation crowdfunding platform currently on the market.
We're growing and need to add reinforcements!

We're a Public Benefit Corporation with a mission to revitalize capitalism and
keep the American dream alive. GDP growth is slowing. Wealth inequality is
increasing. Entrepreneurship is dying across America; falling from 10.6% to
3.6% among those under 30 since 1989. We're reversing these trends by funding
more deserving businesses across all of America, not solely tech startups in
Silicon Valley.

Our Charter [https://wefunder.com/charter](https://wefunder.com/charter)

Details about the role
[https://wefunder.com/jobs/engineer](https://wefunder.com/jobs/engineer)

If interested email nick@wefunder.com with why you'd like to work for us.
Brownie points: include a survival skill you'd offer the team in a post-
apocalyptic world.

------
currycoder
Gamer Network | Games Media | Brighton, UK | FULL-TIME ONSITE | Backend Web
Developer (Python) Posting: [https://jobs.gamesindustry.biz/gamer-
network/brighton/south-...](https://jobs.gamesindustry.biz/gamer-
network/brighton/south-east/united-kingdom/uk-and-europe/backend-web-
developer-python-gamer-network-id95311)

Gamer Network is searching for Backend Web Developers of all experience levels
to join our experienced in-house Platform team.

The Platform team is in the middle of an ambitious project to unify Gamer
Network’s award winning family of games sites on to a single common platform,
utilising cutting edge technologies to equip the company with a strong
foundation for the future. This is the opportunity for the right candidate to
be instrumental in shaping that platform.

Our sites: eurogamer.net, rockpapershotgun.com, vg247.com, usgamer.net,
gamesindustry.biz, egx.net and many more.

Role Benefits: - Work on a network of sites that serve billions of pageviews
per year. - A relaxed office environment well located near the North Laine
area of Brighton and a short walk to the beach. - Passionate colleagues --
across games editorial, events and sales -- who are a pleasure to socialise
with outside of the office. - Flexible working. - The opportunity to attend
company-wide retreats to help run our world-class EGX games events in London
and Birmingham.

Technologies: Python, Django, asyncio, node.js, React JS, rabbitmq,
elasticsearch, Web services, service oriented architectures, microservices.

We are looking for a candidate that is able to quickly get up to speed with
any web technology, but you’ll have an advantage with experience in the
technologies listed.

Email: careers@gamer-network.net

------
arrtz
Worldwide, REMOTE, full time or part time -- 100% flexibility. $70-100/hr.
Expert Interviewer at Karat ([https://karat.io](https://karat.io))

Work from anywhere in the world that has a solid internet connection. Work as
much or as little as you want. Work any day, any time of day, any number of
hours -- you can do 0 one week, 50 the next week, and back to 0 the next week.
Only requirement there is that we want you to roughly average at least 10
hours a week, or else the training/time investment doesn't make as much sense
from your end or ours.

I know the above might sound a little strange, so a bit about the company for
context: Karat is a Seattle-based startup that does software engineering
interviews on behalf of other companies -- primarily first-round phone
screens. Quickly-growing companies can spend a significant fraction of their
engineers' time interviewing; we help take the load off. We've done a lot to
make the interview experience better for all stakeholders that I could write
whole essays about, but suffice it to say that candidates love working with
us, clients love working with us, and we're well-funded and growing quickly as
a result.

Because of this quickly-growing demand, we're looking to hire more Expert
Interviewers. The ideal candidate is a software engineer with strong written
and verbal English skills with at least a few years of professional
experience. Interviewing experience would be great, but we spend 25 hours
(paid) training you before you even start, so if you're strong technically and
love working with people we can usually make it work :) Interviews are
conducted over video chat, using a collaborative code editor.

Some of our interviewers are freelancers who use our scheduling model to
backfill hours; others are full timers at top tech companies looking to make
some extra cash; others have quit their jobs to work with us full time; some
are digital nomads; one of our interviewers is road tripping around North
America for a year and a half, doing anywhere from zero to 40 interviews each
week depending on where he is and what the weather's like.

The application form is here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source=HNWH)

I know it's a pretty unique job, so if you have any questions reply here or
email me at josh@karat.io and I'm happy to talk through any of it.

P.S. We're also hiring for our internal team -- particularly looking for
senior engineers right now; for those we generally prefer local (Seattle)
candidates, though we do cover relocation. More details on those here:
[https://karat.io/careers](https://karat.io/careers), or feel free to email me
if you have any questions.

------
JasonCEC
Analytical Flavor Systems | Manhattan - NYC | Full-Time | Onsite |
[http://www.Gastrograph.com/](http://www.Gastrograph.com/) Position: Full-
Stack Engineer, Application Engineer, DevOps, Data Scientist Application &
Data Stack: Javascript, React & React Native, GraphQL, Docker, Spark, R,
postgres/MySQL, AWS

Team: we're a diverse 6 person company (across Data, Engineering, Chemistry,
and Biz). Everyone gets trained as a professional taster.

Gastrograph AI is an artificial intelligence platform for modeling human
sensory perception to predict consumer preferences of food & beverage
products. We help food and beverage companies develop new products and
optimize their existing brands by predicting the optimal flavor, aroma and
texture for target consumer cohorts.

Our Services

_Innovation Management_: New product development, flavor profile optimization,
& portfolio management (multi-product optimization).

_Cognitive Marketing_: Product description optimization to prime consumers to
like a product more by purposely engineering a perception bias.

_Deep Market Insights_: Predictions for emergent market preferences by region
and demographic.

The Position(s)

_Engineering_: We're currently looking in two specific areas: (1) full stack
engineers with experience with React, GraphQL, and React Native to work on our
web app for clients and our mobile app for tasters. (2) Streaming
infrastructure focused engineers capable of integrating the data pipeline and
outputs of machine learning models into an easy to use management platform.

_Data Science_: Data science is central to the value and insights we provide
for our clients. We didn't build a data science team to optimize our product's
marketing spend, sales funnel, or client retention – we built a data science
team to build our product. We are a team of data scientists that understand
our clients and turn nebulous business goal into quantitative decision metrics
and predictive models to optimize those metrics. The extensive role of data
scientists at Analytical Flavor Systems allows us to invest in their education
across sensory perception (standard sensory science so they know what we're
improving and replacing), tasting experiences (so they appreciate the products
we work on and understand how the data is collected), production knowledge,
and data science tear-downs (a meeting where the team collaboratively attempts
to find and fix problems, try new techniques, and debate the philosophical
implications of a model's construction).

Next Steps

Please contact Jason Cohen at JasonCEO@Gastrograph.com to apply.

------
59243
Expensify | Full-Stack, PHP, Java, C++, iOS, Android, and/or Infrastructure
Engineer | San Francisco, Portland, Michigan, London, Melbourne | REMOTE, VISA
welcome | Full-time | we.are.expensify.com | $135K+

Expensify is the most widely used expense management system in the world, with
millions of users and more customers than the rest of the industry combined,
processing billions of real dollars annually. Expensify has ~130 employees, is
self-managed (no VC control), is extremely profitable, and is working to buy
back all shares to become 100% employee owned, intending to create liquidity
through internal buyback programs and eventual dividends. As an equal member
of the team:

    
    
      -Your voice will carry weight on day one.
      -Your responsibilities will increase quickly and without limit, as there is virtually no formal management structure to constrain your growth.
      -You will work on every part of the codebase, without being constrained to any team, layer, or platform.
      -You will receive a fair, proactive raise bi-annually, without you needing to ask.  
      -You will have the option (not required) to travel with the team domestically and internationally multiple times a year -- spouses and kids welcome (and paid for).  
      -You will be provided the best equipment, a personal mentor committed to your success, tools to encourage a healthy work/life balance, and a workplace that is safe, respectful, collaborative, and inspiring.
      -You will be truly welcome regardless of age, race, gender, orientation, or other affiliation.
    

Some of the cool things we're working on:

    
    
      -Concierge, a “supervised learning” AI-powered customer support platform
      -BedrockDB.com, an open-source, blockchain-based SQL database atop SQLite
      -SmartScan, an OCR/human receipt transcription service
      -Next day ACH processing many millions of dollars daily
      -Scaling realtime search across 30 days (16TB) of system logs
      -Cutting edge web/mobile technologies and so much more!
    

We are very proud of the team we have built, and would love to have you join
our large extended family around the world. We are happy to sponsor visas and
greencards as needed. All we ask in return is that you get shit done, without
ruining it for everyone else:
[https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-
done/](https://blog.expensify.com/2016/06/03/rule-1-get-shit-done/) To apply,
just email answers to the following questions to jobs@expensify.com (no resume
needed):

    
    
      [1]What's the URL of your website? If you don't have one, why not?
      [2]Tell us about what it is you do (programming, systems engineering, sales, etc.), when you started, and what you've done between then and now.
      [3]What do you want to do with the rest of your life, and how is Expensify a step toward your long-term goals?
      [4]How did you hear about us? A job posting? Chalk on a sidewalk? From a friend? Let us know where you saw this opening.
    

Please visit [https://we.are.expensify.com](https://we.are.expensify.com), and
we can’t wait to meet you soon!

------
jaustin
Micro:bit Educational Foundation | Lead Fullstack Developer | Oxford, UK |
ONSITE with flexibility, Full-time The Micro:bit Educational Foundation
([http://microbit.org](http://microbit.org)) is a not-for-profit with the
global vision of helping every child to be an inventor. We are enabling
children around the world to get creative with technology and learn to code in
school, in clubs and at home. We do this primarily through educational
programs based around the BBC micro:bit board, and building technology that
just works for teachers and students in a school environment. To do this we're
looking for a committed, flexible and collaborative software engineer to lead
the development, deployment and maintenance of our systems and web presence at
microbit.org.

This site is the first port of call for millions of students and teachers
around the world who are learning about coding and technology using the BBC
micro:bit. The role will require you to work with a range of languages and
tools; we need someone who can start with what we have and lead the creation
of our next generation platform.

Alongside this you will start to develop our community portals, ecosystem and
accessory listings, and work with upstream communities to enhance the
micro:bit code editors (makecode.microbit.org is Typescript and
python.microbit.org is Javascript+Python). Our current stack includes
Ruby/Jekyll and CircleCI deployments to AWS.

More info [https://micro-bit-educational-
foundation.workable.com/j/29C3...](https://micro-bit-educational-
foundation.workable.com/j/29C3CC6F23)

As well as building our own suite of sites and services, we also need to be
confident contributing to and staying on top of other open-source tools that
our partners are developing in conjunction with us. Most significantly, these
are Typescript (makecode.microbit.org) and JS+Python-based
(python.microbit.org)

The micro:bit draws on technology from our global partners, and you will be
working closely with engineering teams inside Arm, Microsoft, MIT, Nominet and
with the global Python Community to deliver innovative products that transform
the way computing is taught around the world.

It's awesome working for a creative not-for-profit that's all about broadening
the range of people that get excited by computing. We're flexible about office
hours, working style, and the team's built from people passionate about
EdTech. This person will be hiring other team members as we grow.

We've got freelance and contract jobs too: [https://micro-bit-educational-
foundation.workable.com/](https://micro-bit-educational-
foundation.workable.com/)

------
itsdrewmiller
NGP VAN - Washington, DC and Somerville/Boston, MA

We are hiring for several technical positions:

* Software Engineer, Security - Somerville, MA - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/rwDjRckod1](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/rwDjRckod1)

* Software Engineer, Security - Washington, DC - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/ZOf9GO3UJp](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/ZOf9GO3UJp)

* Lead Web Designer - Somerville, MA - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/7ZZRx1liOn](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/7ZZRx1liOn)

* Lead Front End Engineer - Somerville, MA - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/wUSeC2fs0c](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/wUSeC2fs0c)

* Devops Engineer - Somerville, MA - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/OgKu2d](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/OgKu2d)

* SQL Developer - Somerville, MA - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/us5x3eOevM](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/us5x3eOevM)

* SQL Developer - Washington, DC - [https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/RcF7c0KJHR](https://ngpvan.applytojob.com/apply/RcF7c0KJHR)

NGP VAN is a technology company whose team members do exciting and meaningful
work that has a significant impact on promoting civil rights, social justice,
and environmental responsibility.

Employees enjoy an unusually generous set of benefits, including 12 weeks paid
parental leave, profit sharing, 100% premium-paid health/dental, and an
ongoing education allowance. NGP VAN is one of only a handful of companies to
be recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc.
Magazine for 10 years. Inc. Magazine also recognized us as one of the 50 Best
Places to Work in 2016.

Join our team and work alongside more than 200 smart, passionate, and
innovative co-workers, many of whom are industry recognized as experts in
their fields.

NGP VAN believes a diverse, inclusive staff makes us a stronger company and
better partner for our clients. We’re committed to hiring people of all races,
ethnicities, ages, sex, genders, sexual orientation or gender identities,
marital status, religions, and disabilities. Women, people of color, LGBTQ
individuals, and members of other minority or marginalized groups are
encouraged to apply.

Keywords: ONSITE

------
richelleguice
Looking for a coder that can write apps and websites.

------
ComputerGuru
NeoSmart Technologies | full and part-time positions | REMOTE only

NeoSmart Technologies is the world leader in disaster recovery. We've reverse
engineered the entire Windows bootup procedure from BIOS POST to the login
screen [0], and have developed automated tools to rebuild the entire thing
from scratch with nary a user intervention:
[https://neosmart.net/EasyRE/](https://neosmart.net/EasyRE/)

We're also the authors of the wildly famous EasyBCD [1] bootloader
modification freeware, and numerous other system-related utilities. We fully
embrace all types of technology, and ship code written in C, C++, C#, Rust,
ASP.NET, ASP.NET Core, HTML/CSS, JavaScript, TypeScript, and more.

We are currently hiring for the following positions:

1) Researchers with a knack for experimentation and writing to expand our wiki
of system errors by purposely breaking Windows virtual machines and then
seeing what it takes to fix them. Example: [https://neosmart.net/wiki/ntldr-
is-missing/](https://neosmart.net/wiki/ntldr-is-missing/) and
[https://neosmart.net/wiki/ntdetect-
failed/](https://neosmart.net/wiki/ntdetect-failed/)

The findings of your feedback would be used to both improve the automated
repair process of tools like EasyRE and to directly benefit others searching
for solutions online.

2) ASP.NET Core full-stack developers

We have a number of legacy ASP.NET MVC projects we would like to port to
ASP.NET Core as well as new ASP.NET Core-based projects with frontends written
in plain CSS/HTML + TypeScript (so not react or vue.js-based). These include
our online ecommerce platforms, custom cms, software hosting system, and more.

3) C# developers with XAML design experience

We are looking to port a number of legacy .NET Framework 2.0 apps to either
WPF or UWP, and are looking for talented desktop software developers to help
us make the switch. We also have a number of open-source NuGet packages that
need some love, including further documentation.

Email me if you're interested. mqudsi@neosmart.net

[0]: [https://neosmart.net/wiki/mbr-boot-
process/](https://neosmart.net/wiki/mbr-boot-process/)

[1]: [https://neosmart.net/easybcd/](https://neosmart.net/easybcd/)

------
jcarbs_
Bloomberg LP | New York, NY (On Site) (and london and SF) | Full-time | Senior
Software Engineers

Hi! I'm Jen, a recruiter for engineering at Bloomberg. Wanted to highlight a
few open roles in nyc. Listing 8 roles, but we have so many more opportunities
available - just reach out and tell me about what you're looking for in terms
of projects and tech stack.

Senior Software Engineer - Application Frameworks:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66215](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/66215)

AI Research Scientist:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/62503](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/62503)

Data Services Software Engineer - Data & Analytics Platform Team:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/67233](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/67233)

Senior Software Engineer - Developer Experience:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/65482](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/65482)

Senior Web Engineer - Bloomberg Law:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/68597](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/68597)

Senior Software Engineer - Community Engineering:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/67103](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/67103)

Senior Systems Engineer - Infrastructure Bloomberg Platform:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/67742](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/67742)

Senior Software Engineer - Workflow & Client Technologies:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/62890](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/62890)

Senior Web Engineer - Consumer Website:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/57675](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/57675)

As engineers, our environment is friendly and collaborative, and there are
always opportunities here to use new technologies, learn about finance, and
get exposure to other areas of the business. We have opportunities in NYC. SF,
& London - email me your resume @ jcarberry7@bloomberg.net (or
kdonald1@bloomberg.net for london roles), put hackernews in the subject line,
and I will do my best to help you find a job here that matches your skillset
and interests. :)

If you're fresh out of school, please apply here:
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/64159](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/64159)

thanks! -jen

------
Systemic33
Danske Bank | Copenhagen, Denmark & Vilnius, Lithuania | Software Engineer's &
Business Analyst's | Full-time | Onsite |
[http://danskebank.com/](http://danskebank.com/)

Danske Bank is a Nordic bank with strong local roots and bridges to the rest
of the world. For more than 145 years, we have helped people and businesses in
the Nordics realise their ambitions.

You will be joining Welcoming Customer Journey Area, a newly established
Copenhagen- & Vilnius-based area. The position is a unique opportunity to
contribute to a non-traditional banking development set-up characterized by
start-up culture, high pace, collaboration, flat hierarchy and applying agile
ways of working, all with focus on delivering the best digital solutions for
our customers. To do this we need bright minds and highly motivated,
collaborative individuals with pioneer spirit, and a courage to challenge the
way we work and do things.

You will have the opportunity to be a part of a large financial institution,
focusing on delivering the best customer experience. Alongside hard-working
co-workers you will develop both professionally and personally.

We work in self-organized scrum squads, applying agile principles and methods
wholeheartedly.

Technologies we work with: C# .NET Core, ASP.NET Core, Openshift (Kubernetes &
Docker), Angular, Typescript, SQL, REST API's and Micro services.

++ Copenhagen, Denmark ++

\- Senior Software Engineer (.NET) [https://www.danskebank.com/en-
uk/careers/Apply/Pages/JobShow...](https://www.danskebank.com/en-
uk/careers/Apply/Pages/JobShow.aspx?JobPostingId=15210)

++ Vilnius, Lithuania ++

\- Software Engineer (.NET) [https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo...](https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo-pasiulymai/darbo-skelbimu-sarasas/software-engineer-net-
in-welcoming-it-team/4318070)

\- Software Engineer (Angular) [https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo...](https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo-pasiulymai/darbo-skelbimu-sarasas/front-end-software-
engineer-angular-in-welcoming-it-team/4318069)

\- Software Architect (.NET) [https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo...](https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo-pasiulymai/darbo-skelbimu-sarasas/software-architect-net-
in-welcoming-it-team/4318068)

\- Business Analyst [https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo...](https://job.danskebank.lt/index.php/apie-
banka/karjera/darbo-pasiulymai/darbo-skelbimu-sarasas/business-analyst-in-
welcoming-it-team-/4318066)

Do not hesitate to apply as we plan interviews as we receive applications.

If you have any questions, please direct them to either Flemming Brun on
[flbr@danskebank.com] or Anders Hvidberg Frandsen on [afran@danskebank.com].

------
mparrott
Man AHL | Quant Platform Developer| London, UK | Onsite | Full Time

As a Quant Platform Developer at AHL you will be building the tools,
frameworks, libraries and applications which power our Quantitative Research
and Systematic Trading. This includes responsibility for the continued success
of “Raptor”, our in-house Quant Platform, next generation Data Engineering,
and evolution of our production Trading System as we continually expand the
markets and types of assets we trade, and the styles in which we trade them.
Your challenges will be varied and might involve building new high performance
data acquisition and processing pipelines, cluster-computing solutions,
numerical algorithms, position management systems, visualisation and reporting
tools, operational user interfaces, continuous build systems and other
developer productivity tools. Our systems are almost all running on Linux and
most of our code is in Python, with the full scientific stack: numpy, scipy,
pandas, scikit-learn to name a few of the libraries we use extensively. We
implement the systems that require the highest data throughput in Java. For
storage, we rely heavily on MongoDB and Oracle.

We use Airflow for workflow management, Kafka for data pipelines, Bitbucket
for source control, Jenkins for continuous integration, Grafana + Prometheus
for metrics collection, ELK for log shipping and monitoring, Docker for
containerisation, OpenStack for our private cloud, Ansible for architecture
automation, and HipChat for internal communication. But our technology list is
never static: we constantly evaluate new tools and libraries.

AHL has a small company, no-attitude feel. It is flat structured, open,
transparent and collaborative, and you will have plenty of opportunity to grow
and have enormous impact on what we do. We are actively engaged with the
broader technology community.

o We host and sponsor London’s PyData and Machine Learning Meetups

o We open-source some of our technology. See
[https://github.com/manahl](https://github.com/manahl)

o We regularly talk at leading industry conferences, and tweet about relevant
technology and how we’re using it. See @manahltech

Essential Skills

o Exceptional technology skills; recognised by your peers as an expert in your
domain

o A proponent of strong collaborative software engineering techniques and
methods: agile development, continuous integration, code review, unit testing,
refactoring and related approaches

o Expert knowledge in one or more programming languages, preferably Python,
Java and/or C/C++

o Proficient on Linux platforms with knowledge of various scripting languages
o Strong knowledge of one or more relevant database technologies e.g. Oracle,
MongoDB

o Proficient with a range of open source frameworks and development tools e.g.
NumPy/SciPy/Pandas, Pyramid, AngularJS, React

o Familiarity with a variety of programming styles (e.g. OO, functional) and
in-depth knowledge of design patterns.

If you're interested, please get in touch with Milly Parrott mparrott@ahl.com

------
ellenhitt
Become an early stage team member of a Venture Capital backed startup that is
reimagining the dental experience. We are searching fora skilled and
experienced Full Stack Developer who is passionate about delivering the best
possible experience to both patients and dental staff.You need to be highly
skilled, disciplined, entrepreneurial, and comfortable in a fast paced
environment. Work with amazing people in a culture where we recognize each
other’s wins and celebrate together!

You will manage both front-end and back-end development to develop a
completely new web platform for patients to interact with a more modern dental
experience Own the entire application lifecycle from its technical design,
implementation, deployment into the appropriate infrastructure, and ongoing
operational monitoring, maintenance, and iterative tech and functional
improvement. You will create responsive web design for both desktop and mobile
formats You will work together with designers to develop desirable /
functional front end UX You will be creating a stable and flexible database
structure that will enable us to rapidly build and test new product features
and which can scale as we iterate on the product and add members to the
technical team You will be implementing best-in-class tracking and analytics
to ensure that we’re learning from new features that we continuously deploy
and A/B test behind feature flags You will be integrating external APIs to
deliver desired patient experience (e.g., scheduling, webchat, etc.)

BS in Computer Science is preferred Must live in NYC area 4+ years of
experience as a Full Stack Developer Fluent and obsessive about results across
the stack - from front end pixel perfect HTML, CSS, and rich interaction
experiences to building performant backend API behaviors and evolvable data
schemas. Framework agnostic but the ideal candidate has an excellent
foundation in modern Javascript toolchains and relevant frameworks such as
React/Angular/Vuejs and server side tech and frameworks such as Nodejs,
Python, Java and relevant API frameworks Experience with CMS frameworks
Ability to troubleshoot and debug code Understanding of web development
process, from technical design, development, deployment to monitoring and
improvement Familiarity with layout requirements Understanding of SEO
standards Believes in unit and integration testing as a first class
requirement of high quality software development. Excellent communication and
interpersonal skills to collaborate with internal teams and external resources
Ability to translate requirements into a finished project Ability to perform
independently while handling multiple project and tasks concurrently and
timely Ability to make technical design decisions and collaborate with team
members to create technical solutions Curiosity for continuously learning and
perfecting your programming craft High level of integrity and dependability
with a strong sense of urgency and results-orientation Familiarity with HIPAA
compliance a plus We can’t wait to hear from you! e-mail, ellen@juxtapose.nyc

------
kcrossncc
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Atlanta, Austin, Boston, Chicago, Houston, New York, San Francisco, Seattle,
Sunnyvale, and Waterloo, ON

NCC Group is growing rapidly in North America and is adding some incredible
opportunities to keep pace.

What does NCC do, exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, DFIR, and
cutting-edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things).
You spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can
break. You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while
learning new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4
weeks long and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology
stacks. Your work will typically initiate person-months of security
improvements in products millions of people use.You will have enormous impact
in making the software and products people use safer! All of our consultants
are also security researchers, with dedicated research time. Not too shabby!

Examples of some of our current openings include:

* Head of Research ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/head-of-research/)), which is just as awesome as it sounds.

* Our incredible Waterloo (ON) office is hiring Principal Hardware Security Consultants (job post pending) as well as security consultants, both senior and junior; reach out to na-cv@nccgroup.trust for details or check out our careers page for more soon.

* Our amazing Risk Management & Governance team ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/security-consultant-rmg/)) is growing leaps and bounds and expecting aggressive growth in the coming months.

* Experienced, seasoned pentesters ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/current-vacancies/senior-security-consultant/))

* Houston! We're looking to add a few seasoned, talented pentesters in your location. Apply today!

If you want to learn more about us and our open positions check out our:

Blog ([https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/b...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/newsroom-and-
events/blog/))

Cryptopals ([http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/))

Microcorruption
([https://microcorruption.com/login](https://microcorruption.com/login))

If you're ready to apply, contact us at [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacan...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/current-vacancies/) or reach out directly at na-cv@nccgroup.trust.

We'd love to hear from you!

NCC Recruiting Team

------
yochannah
Department of Genetics University of Cambridge | Cambridge, UK | Research
Software Engineer (Fixed Term)| Full-time | Visa | Onsite |
[http://intermine.org/](http://intermine.org/) \+
[http://www.stormtherapeutics.com/](http://www.stormtherapeutics.com/)

This is a unique opportunity for an enthusiastic and talented software
engineer to work on an innovative collaboration in the form of an Innovate UK
Knowledge Transfer Partnership (KTP), between University of Cambridge and
STORM Therapeutics. The key objective of this role is to develop an analysis
platform using the data warehouse InterMine to help STORM advance their cancer
research. The KTP program aims to develop future business leaders and thus
offers excellent training (dedicated annual budget), supervision and
mentoring.

Required skills and experience:

Degree in computer science, bioinformatics or a related discipline, or
equivalent experience; Familiarity with managed languages (such as Java)
and/or dynamic scripting languages (such as Python, Perl); Experience with
databases, ideally PostgreSQL; Experience or interest in web front-end
development (HTML, CSS, JavaScript); Ability to work on Linux systems and use
the command line; Exceptional communication, problem-solving and critical
thinking skills; Ability to work and communicate effectively as part of a
diverse multi-disciplinary team of programmers, biologists, chemists.

Desired skills and experience:

Experience with build tools, unit tests and continuous integration; Experience
with version control, in particular Git; Some awareness of modern
bioinformatics best-practices; Knowledge of some different biological file
formats, e.g. GFF3, OBO

STORM Therapeutics (www.stormtherapeutics.com) is a drug discovery company
focused on RNA epigenetics, developing small-molecule inhibitors of RNA-
modifying enzymes for the treatment of cancer. This project aims to provide
STORM with sophisticated tools to view and interrogate pertinent data on
target genes/proteins and to perform advanced bioinformatic analyses and
visualisation.

InterMine (intermine.org) is the world-leading advanced platform for
biological data integration developed by the Micklem Lab, within the
Department of Genetics at the University of Cambridge. Working on InterMine
will give you the chance to contribute directly to a popular open-source tool
suite, used by dozens of top open science-oriented bioinformatics groups
worldwide. As a mature Java-based tool, InterMine has a stable code base with
a rich set of well-tested web services and API endpoints to power data
analysis and applications.

The successful applicant will be employed by the University of Cambridge
although embedded at STORM Therapeutics, with regular time also spent within
the Cambridge academic team..

Informal enquiries should be directed to Julie Sullivan
(j.sullivan@gen.cam.ac.uk) or Hendrik Weisser
(hendrik.weisser@stormtherapeutics.com).

To apply online for this vacancy, please visit:
[http://www.jobs.cam.ac.uk/job/18260/](http://www.jobs.cam.ac.uk/job/18260/)

------
contingencies
Infinite Food | Mechanical Design Engineers / Electrical Engineers /
Operations Researchers / Food Safety and Quality Manager / Engineering
Architect | Zhuhai, China | VISA / REMOTE / Full-time / Part-time |
[http://infinite-food.com/](http://infinite-food.com/)

Infinite Food will define and dominate a new segment of global food retail
based upon a wholly owned and operated network of service locations powered by
advanced robotics. Consumers order via smartphone and receive personalized hot
meals automatically cooked from fresh ingredients and packaged, ready for
pickup from our 2m² footprint machines within only three minutes. 10-20x
faster than delivery, with true 24x7x365 operation and service in any
language, our Series A venture aims to launch 300 locations across three
markets in 2019. We are a Zhuhai-based, Zhuhai/Shenzhen/Hong Kong/BVI
registered company with two and a half years of IP currently seeking:

(1) Mechanical Design Engineers with fluency in Solidworks. Working language
is English, Mandarin or regional languages well regarded. Broad range of
interesting work focusing on automation and industrial products, rapid
prototyping and iteration with supporting electrical, software, logistics and
machine learning engineers. Experience with CFD (heat, fluid and airflow
modeling), electrical and food safety regulation in any market, production in
thermoform, injection molding, blow molding, extrusion well regarded. New,
spacious, modern office in central Zhuhai. Physical presence encouraged but
not a daily requirement.

(2) Electrical Engineers. Rapid prototyping of PCBs for robotic / mechatronic
systems design iteration, plus opportunities in power systems design, power
supply quality monitoring, energy storage systems evaluation, induction system
efficiency enhancement, actuation component specification and evaluation,
motion control systems, test harnesses, manufacturing process control,
environmental monitoring, etc.

(3) Operations Researchers. Opportunity to get involved creating, shepherding
and managing fast-growing greenfield operations processes using the latest
technology with supporting software and machine learning engineers. Areas
include manufacturing and real time perishable goods logistics networks as
well as network planning and spatial configuration of new sites.

(4) Food Safety and Quality Manager. Background in microbiology, chemistry,
software or operations research, national or international experience in the
food safety industry well regarded. Initial jurisdiction will be mainland
China but global knowledge will be critical as we move from domestic through
regional and global markets. Interface with manufacturing, design and
government relations teams, author and run world first automation systems for
food safety and traceability.

(5) Engineering Architect. Numerous novel and substantial systems ideal for
cross-disciplinary (mechanical/industrial/production) engineer-architect.
Interesting work will provide opportunity to apply and combine principles from
systems thinking, traditional architecture, industrial solutions, portability
and modularity. Scope includes both finished systems and systems-of-systems.

For all positions: Mandarin speakers well regarded, but Chinese knowledge is
not required. Clear written technical communication in English is mandatory.
Skills and experience first, qualifications a distant second. We respect
execution.

Email in profile, please include 'Candidate: <job title>' in subject. No
recruiters.

------
kevinwuhoo
10x Genomics | Software Engineers, QA, Designers | San Francisco & Pleasanton,
CA | Onsite or Remote (US Only)

We're a biotech company developing novel software, hardware, and biochemical
systems to give scientists new methods of discovering the mechanisms behind
cancer and immunology. We're growing our software team of currently eight
engineers (including myself) and three QA engineers to support the rapid
adoption of our technology and release of three new novel products this year.

Scientists are really excited about our technology as evidenced by the company
seeing $71 million in revenue in 2017, which was more than double our revenue
in 2016. We're working hard to continue this trend this year. Last month we
released a novel product that allows scientists to discover tumor
heterogeneity and evolution with unprecedented resolution.

You can find out more about our massively parallel pipelines as well as our
visualization software at
[https://support.10xgenomics.com/](https://support.10xgenomics.com/). We
manage our pipelines with Go, develop analysis code using Rust and the
NumPy/SciPy stack, and drive our front-end applications with React/Redux. No
previous biological experience is required, but if you're interested you're
more than welcome to learn! You'll work with a small team who are alums of YC,
Google, Facebook, 23andMe, MIT, Harvard, Caltech, and more.

We're currently hiring for several software roles, but feel free to email me
if you think you're a good fit for another role.

\- Senior Software Engineer in Test, Automation:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-in-
test-automation/)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Platform:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-
platform/)

\- Software Engineer, Platform: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-
engineer-platfo...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-engineer-
platform/)

\- Senior Software Engineer, Visualization:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-
engineer...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-software-engineer-
visualization/)

\- Software Engineer, Visualization:
[https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-engineer-
visual...](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/software-engineer-
visualization/)

\- Senior Web Developer: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-web-
developer/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-web-developer/)

\- Senior UI/UX Designer: [https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-ui-ux-
designer/](https://www.10xgenomics.com/careers/senior-ui-ux-designer/)

Feel free to reach out if you're interested in working on petabyte scale data
problems using modern software practices or even if you just want to chat. You
can reach me at kevin.wu@10xgenomics.com or @kevinwuhoo.

------
jscheur
NoRedInk | Back-End, Front-End, Full-Stack, and Site Reliability Engineers |
San Francisco, CA | REMOTE Pacific Time (PST) to Central European Time (CET)

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 2 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 5 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. Our back-end is
primarily Ruby on Rails, although we are working to split off smaller services
as we scale to keep up with our traffic. You can read about our experiences
with these technologies on our team blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using Chef and OpsWorks. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re looking for engineers who want to work on a mission that makes a
difference and who are the type of collaborators that value kindness and open-
mindedness, over convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what to expect through blog posts about our interview
process [5] and on-boarding experience [6].

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

[1] [https://www.noredink.com/about/team](https://www.noredink.com/about/team)

[2] [http://tech.noredink.com/](http://tech.noredink.com/)

[3] [https://github.com/NoRedInk/](https://github.com/NoRedInk/)

[4] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-
evan](http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan)

[5] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-
engineering-h...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/145260396603/our-engineering-
hiring-process)

[6] [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-new-
remote-engineer-think-about)

------
nfriedly
Tanium | Emeryville, CA (SF) or Morrisville, NC (RTP) or REMOTE | $300k+ total
comp

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

Tanium's product is basically computer security & management software for
government and large enterprises. For networks with 20k+ computers, it's the
best option by a long shot, and it scales to over a million endpoints without
breaking a sweat.

Lt. Gen. Bill Bender, the recently-retired CIO of the US Air Force, said that
Tanium is "game-changing ... allowing a tremendous amount of automation and
reduced workloads for our network operations people significantly, meaning
things that used to take them months is now down to seconds, or minutes." [1]

\--

We have roles open in Engineering, Technical Account Management, Security,
Sales, Legal, Marketing, Finance, HR, Accounting, and more. I'll also called
out a few positions below.

Benefits include healthcare, 401k match, and self directed/unlimited vacation
(most folks take 4~5 weeks).

I can't name salary ranges, but my total comp as a remote Senior Software
Engineer is about $320k ($165k base, ~$100k bonus, and ~$55k stock).

Feel free to ask me about anything, reply here or email
nathan.friedly@[company site].

\--

Senior Software Engineer - The core is mostly C++, and then JavaScript for the
modules and admin interface (AngularJS/Node.js, with work in progress to
switch to React). There's also growing amounts of Python, particularly for
endpoint scripting, and a tiny bit of Rust.

On site or US Remote (pick the closest one) - SF:
[https://grnh.se/ixfioowp1](https://grnh.se/ixfioowp1) | RTP:
[https://grnh.se/bxio4pg51](https://grnh.se/bxio4pg51)

\--

Associate or Director of Technical Account Management - The TAM organization
is central to our company, and doesn't have any real parallels that I'm aware
of. As a TAM, you'd be expected to set up a home lab with a network of
machines (or VMs) running our software, and you'd be primarily responsible for
advising 2~5 customers on how best to use Tanium. However, TAMs come from all
kinds of backgrounds including sysadmin, ops, programming, and security, and
really work together as a team to support each other and meet the needs of
each customer.

(Note: "Director" is indicative of the responsibility level, but Director TAM
is not a people-managing role.)

Remote or on site in Canada, Japan, Sweden, or USA.

[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20A...](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?p=department&t=Technical%20Account%20Management&gh_src=r64ytqkl1#jobs)

\--

Director of Security (US Remote):
[https://grnh.se/4cn3r1fg1](https://grnh.se/4cn3r1fg1) (Note: unlike Director
TAM, this _is_ a people-managing role.)

Security Engineer (US Remote):
[https://grnh.se/oghwvo2u1](https://grnh.se/oghwvo2u1)

Data Engineer (US Remote):
[https://grnh.se/qv23wo5e1](https://grnh.se/qv23wo5e1)

Lots more:
[https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1](https://www.tanium.com/careers/?gh_src=qprker8f1)

\--

[1]: [https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-
much...](https://www.fedscoop.com/air-force-cio-says-role-become-much-
prominent-prepares-retire/)

~~~
cybernoodles
Are these positions only US - Remote?

~~~
nfriedly
The TAM positions are remote in Canada, Japan, Sweden, or USA.

The others are US Remote or on site in the US.

------
jgrasso
Rover | Seattle, WA | Onsite | Full-Time |
[https://www.rover.com](https://www.rover.com)

We’re your rainy-day-dog-walkers. Your every-day-belly-rubbers. Your middle-
of-the-night-pee-breakers. Because we get it—your dog is family. And when you
can’t be there, you can trust us keep your dog happy, healthy, and sweet as
ever. But it’s not just about dog love. Rover is also an award-winning
technology business committed to making pet care safe, easy, and affordable so
that everyone can experience the unconditional love of a dog.

To learn more about who we are, our engineering culture, and whether this is
the right place for you, read our Key Values profile:
[https://www.keyvalues.com/rover](https://www.keyvalues.com/rover)

Some of our 19 open positions:

* Engineering Manager - Mobile: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/94229685-7b97-4fab-be7a-0e1ea99c...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/94229685-7b97-4fab-be7a-0e1ea99c78c4?ref=keyvalues)

* Engineering Manager - On-Demand Dog Walking: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/40e8fb6a-2d8c-4a1a-9e81-041f4d95...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/40e8fb6a-2d8c-4a1a-9e81-041f4d959605?ref=keyvalues)

* Engineering Manager - Operational Efficiency: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/f2c9d19e-41a5-45c2-9ac5-bf0a9830...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/f2c9d19e-41a5-45c2-9ac5-bf0a983092dc)

* IT Client Engineer: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/89494c70-cf30-4d79-800f-5121cc35...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/89494c70-cf30-4d79-800f-5121cc35c0f0?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Frontend Engineer - Search and Sustainable Supply: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/c565cb3b-a36c-4d2b-86da-4aed0961...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/c565cb3b-a36c-4d2b-86da-4aed09611074?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior IT Program Manager: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/e081817c-b90e-40ee-91eb-a012a7d9...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/e081817c-b90e-40ee-91eb-a012a7d95e2c?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Android: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/cf220100-5b56-4b76-b6ed-a3d6f33c...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/cf220100-5b56-4b76-b6ed-a3d6f33cabcc?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Application Security: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/d206231d-513c-48f3-aa5f-5453e899...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/d206231d-513c-48f3-aa5f-5453e899bcc3?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - iOS: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/4e4eb603-835d-4bcd-81a8-00cdb607...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/4e4eb603-835d-4bcd-81a8-00cdb607891a?ref=keyvalues)

* Senior Software Engineer - Machine Learning: [https://jobs.lever.co/rover/32bfa005-a5a7-41f1-9fb7-e18c8733...](https://jobs.lever.co/rover/32bfa005-a5a7-41f1-9fb7-e18c8733ffd2?ref=keyvalues)

Tech Stack: Python, Django, React, Redux, MySQL, Postgres SQL

------
iamtheneal
Helix | San Francisco, San Carlos & Denver, CO | Software Engineers, Security
Engineers, Data Scientists, Technical Product Manager & Technical Recruiter |
Full-Time | Visa | Onsite | helix.com

Helix launched the first-ever marketplace for DNA discovery. Our advanced
technology delivers 100x more data than other at-home DNA tests. We integrate
that data in DNA-powered health, ancestry, and wellness products.

Our mission is to empower every person to improve their life through DNA. Our
headquarters is in San Carlos, with a state-of-the-art sequencing lab in San
Diego that meets the most stringent CLIA and CAP regulations for performing
next-generation DNA sequencing, and additional offices in San Francisco and
Denver. We have raised over $300 million from investors like Illumina (the
world leader in genetic sequencing equipment), Warburg Pincus, Sutter Hill
Ventures, Kleiner Perkins Caufield & Byers, and Draper Fisher Jurvetson
Growth.

The Tech: On the back end, we use the Go language to build our microservice-
based architecture and data stores (relational and NoSQL) and many AWS
services. On the front end, we rely on React for our web applications and
fetch data through REST APIs and GraphQL. Our application SDKs are in Swift
and integrated with numerous partner apps. The DevOps infrastructure packages
services in Docker containers and benefits from an advanced CI/CD pipeline to
build, test, and deploy.

We're growing tremendously and have many openings. Here are a few of our
opportunities.

San Francisco & San Carlos:

Application Security Engineer
([https://www.helix.com/careers/?id=256372](https://www.helix.com/careers/?id=256372))

Infrastructure Security Engineer
([https://www.helix.com/careers/?id=680453](https://www.helix.com/careers/?id=680453))

Security and Compliance Program Manager
([https://www.helix.com/careers/?id=1084572](https://www.helix.com/careers/?id=1084572))

Senior Data Engineer
([https://www.helix.com/careers/?id=1191972](https://www.helix.com/careers/?id=1191972))

Senior Software Engineer in Test
([https://www.helix.com/careers/?id=1191775](https://www.helix.com/careers/?id=1191775))

Senior Data Scientist
([https://www.helix.com/careers/?id=1150355](https://www.helix.com/careers/?id=1150355))

Senior Technical Product Manager
([https://www.helix.com/careers/?id=1132424](https://www.helix.com/careers/?id=1132424))

Senior Technical Recruiter
([https://www.helix.com/careers/?id=933015](https://www.helix.com/careers/?id=933015))

Denver:

Front End Engineer
([https://www.helix.com/careers/?id=1229413](https://www.helix.com/careers/?id=1229413))

iOS Engineer
([https://www.helix.com/careers/?id=1223491](https://www.helix.com/careers/?id=1223491))

If you’re interested in any of these roles, please send a note to
careers@helix.com!

------
ryangabbard
USC Information Sciences Institute | Research Programmer | Waltham, MA |
Marina del Rey, CA | REMOTE | Full-time | isi.edu

The University of Southern California Information Sciences Institute (ISI) is
one of the nation’s largest, most successful university-affiliated computer
research institutes. ISI’s VISTA center
([https://www.isi.edu/centers/vista/overview](https://www.isi.edu/centers/vista/overview))
performs research in natural language processing (NLP), computer vision,
biometrics, optical character recognition (OCR), and speech and text
analytics. Much of our software is open-source and we publish in top
conferences.

Some of our current and upcoming projects include:

\- Creation of a new Python open source information extraction toolkit to
enable reasoning and experimentation using diverse document interpretations

\- Detecting and counteracting social engineering attacks

\- Construction of knowledge bases from text, images, audio, and video which
can represent multiple hypotheses about the state of the world

\- Automatic extraction of events, entities, and causal and temporal relations
between them (who did what to whom, when, and why?) from text

\- Improving cross-language information retrieval (searching for English
concepts in foreign-language documents) for text in low-resource languages
(e.g. Swahili, Tagalog)

\- Automatic generation of fictional stories

As a part of our team, you’d help execute these and other research projects.
Key requirements are the ability to learn new technologies rapidly and to
communicate technical ideas clearly.

Open positions:

\- For junior software engineers/new graduates with a background or interest
in NLP: [https://usccareers.usc.edu/job/waltham/research-
programmer-i...](https://usccareers.usc.edu/job/waltham/research-programmer-i-
natural-language-processing/1209/7676089) (Waltham, MA)

\- For early-career software engineers with a background or interest in NLP:
[https://usccareers.usc.edu/job/waltham/research-
programmer-i...](https://usccareers.usc.edu/job/waltham/research-programmer-
ii-natural-language-processing/1209/8329656) (Waltham, MA)

\- For experienced generalist software engineers, no NLP background required:
[https://usccareers.usc.edu/job/waltham/research-
programmer-i...](https://usccareers.usc.edu/job/waltham/research-programmer-
ii/1209/8758704) (Waltham, MA; Marina del Rey, CA; or remote within US)

~~~
mendeza
Hi there! I recently graduated with my masters from Cornell and am really
interested in the NLP junior software engineer position. Is there an email to
a hiring manager or a team member you can share that I can contact directly?

------
ianlogan
Drop Technologies Inc |
[https://www.earnwithdrop.com](https://www.earnwithdrop.com) | Toronto, ON,
Canada | ONSITE Full-time

Drop’s vision is to make life more rewarding. We are the first intelligent
mobile rewards platform. Our community of members earn rewards for shopping
with brands and retailers they love. Drop curates relevant offers and rewards
based on everyday spending.

Headquartered in Toronto, Drop is building the next generation loyalty product
for the US and Canada. We’re a consumer-led product with over 600,000+ users
and growing. Loyalty is a $40 billion+ market which we’re disrupting with a
strong focus on design, user experience, and engineering. We’re executing fast
with plans to grow the team throughout 2018.

Our approach to development and collaboration welcomes engineers whom are full
stack and/or specialize in a particular domain (frontend, backend, data, etc).
We operate at all levels of the stack: building mobile-first apps with
technologies like React Native to deliver elegant UIs, scaling highly
parallelized APIs and banking integrations to get a 360-degree view of user
spending habits and share of wallet, developing data infrastructure to deliver
insights and enable the business to efficiently drive impact, and more.

Open Positions:

\- Software Engineer, Frontend:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/487DCA8662](https://drop.workable.com/j/487DCA8662)

\- Software Engineer, Backend:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/98E65D7012](https://drop.workable.com/j/98E65D7012)

\- Software Engineer, Full Stack:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/B94E9E6EF6](https://drop.workable.com/j/B94E9E6EF6)

\- Data Engineer, ETL & Analytics:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/616BA65EF2](https://drop.workable.com/j/616BA65EF2)

\- Product Manager:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/254797A4B6](https://drop.workable.com/j/254797A4B6)

\- Product Designer:
[https://drop.workable.com/j/70F90FA0A4](https://drop.workable.com/j/70F90FA0A4)

Tech Stack:

\- React Native, Rails/Ruby, Postgres, Redshift, Airflow, Docker, Kubernetes

If this sounds interesting, please reach out to me directly: nit [@]
earnwithdrop [dot] com or apply directly at:
[https://www.earnwithdrop.com/pages/careers](https://www.earnwithdrop.com/pages/careers)

------
juulikene
Relayr | Berlin/ Chicago| ONSITE | Full time
|[https://relayr.io/](https://relayr.io/)

We enable The Internet of Things. Relayr is a well-funded and rapidly
expanding start-up. We have an extremely international and very friendly team
of 200 IoT experts in 8 cities across 4 countries on 2 continents! Our IoT
platform development is driven by our engineers and built using recent
technologies. We value good working relationships and engineers who stand up
for their ideas. Using our tools both internal and external integrators are
able to create valuable customer solutions. We are currently looking for
developers to join our teams either in Berlin or Chicago. Your outstanding
passion for all things tech, combined with your desire to solve our customer’s
biggest challenges with innovative solutions could make this the perfect job
for you! We'd love to hear from you! Take a look at our job postings and see
what's right for you.

Open Positions:

NodeJS Developer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=39)

Scala IoT Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=38)

QA Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=37)

Frontend JavaScript Engineer (m/f) - Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=74)

UI/UX Designer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=19](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=19)

Linux Software Developer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=110](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=110)

Full Stack Solution Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=71](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=71)

Field Engineer (m/f) – Berlin
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=55](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=55)

Lead Field Engineer (m/f) – Chicago, US
[https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=56](https://relayr.bamboohr.co.uk/jobs/view.php?id=56)

Check out our career page for other open positions at
[https://relayr.io/jobs/](https://relayr.io/jobs/) Any questions? Don’t
hesitate to get in touch! julia.rovnik@relayr.io

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

We’re perfectionists. Idealists. Inventors. Forever tinkering with products
and processes, always on the lookout for better. Whether you work at one of
our global offices, offsite, or even at home, a job at Apple will be
demanding. But it also rewards bright, original thinking and hard work. And
none of us here would have it any other way.

Where do you see yourself at Apple?

\-- Siri -- Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and
project managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about Music, Home automation, Productivity, or one of a
variety of our open positions, you’ll be right at home. Note that we have
offices in Ottawa, Canada and Cambridge, UK too!

Apply online or send a resume to brittanyd@apple.com.

\-- SEAR -- Security Engineering & Architecture is looking for talented
engineers to help define the security properties and architecture of Apple’s
next generation operating systems. You will contribute to the entire system,
from the lowest levels of the device to the services off-device which work
together to protect our users. As an engineer you'll majorly impact the design
and implementation for all our platforms affecting hundreds of millions of
users' privacy and security. We’re hiring for both the User Secrets team and
the Trusted Execution team.

Apply online
([https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113644011&openJobId=113644011#&ss=%22SEAR%20-%22&t=0&so=&pN=0))
or send a resume to lha@apple.com.

\-- Numbers -- The Numbers team is looking for dynamic software engineers with
the drive and desire to deliver beautiful and engaging consumer productivity
applications on macOS, iOS, and the web. Engineers on our team work closely
with other engineers, human interface designers, and different groups across
Apple to make a major impact on software used and loved by millions of people
to get things done at home, in their communities, and at their jobs.

Apply online
([https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113586008#&openJobId=11...](https://jobs.apple.com/us/search?job=113586008#&openJobId=113586008\)or)
send your resume to dibiase@apple.com.

\-- FEAR -- Apple's Fraud & Security (FEAR) team, which is responsible for
combating fraud and abuse for Apple Services, is looking for software
engineers to build large scale distributed systems. We are hiring for senior
and junior engineer roles. Senior engineers should have 5+ years working on
distributed systems, and junior engineers should have a strong data structure
and algorithm background, and proficiency in a statically type language such
as Java, C++, Scala. If interested send your resume to fear-eng-
hiring@group.apple.com with [HN] in the email subject.

------
kimdrip
Auth0 ([https://auth0.com/](https://auth0.com/)) | Seattle - Buenos Aires -
Remote | Full-time | Engineering

Auth0 is a Series D/375 employee company with major growth plans for 2018. Our
vision is to provide the simplest and most secure identity platform for
developers, to make the internet safer. Ultimately, we strive for an internet
with fewer passwords. We're looking for people to join us on this journey.

Open jobs:

Site Reliability Engineer (SRE):
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e90541c4-d211-4d47-be6d-e0f1dc26...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e90541c4-d211-4d47-be6d-e0f1dc2673be?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Engineer, Core Platform Runtime:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/1c85c240-9c17-4e52-8deb-1503adb9...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/1c85c240-9c17-4e52-8deb-1503adb959fc?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Sustaining Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e284db29-16ce-47ba-8126-961b55d2...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/e284db29-16ce-47ba-8126-961b55d2a7a5?lever-
origin=applied&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Lead Engineer, Users Directory:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5c85e005-2a58-4bfc-8819-a81a238a...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/5c85e005-2a58-4bfc-8819-a81a238ae24b?lever-
origin=agency&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Engineer, Backend / API:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/da2e8620-3acf-469e-8661-31970935...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/da2e8620-3acf-469e-8661-31970935c78c?lever-
origin=agency&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Lead Engineers: [https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/0c5ab106-0849-45fc-
bd63-060b0d9f...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/0c5ab106-0849-45fc-
bd63-060b0d9fcf48?lever-origin=agency&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Application Engineer, PSaaS:
[https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/8758ef5f-9a65-469f-b927-21502b52...](https://jobs.lever.co/auth0/8758ef5f-9a65-469f-b927-21502b52f4e9?lever-
origin=agency&lever-source%5B%5D=Hacker%20News)

Our hiring process is documented here: [https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-
engineers/](https://auth0.com/blog/how-we-hire-engineers/)

We are a remote-first company and every year we organize a company offsite.
Below are some pictures from our 2018 offsite in Panama. We hope to see you at
next year’s offsite!!:
[https://twitter.com/YavorGeorgiev/status/996467095742361602](https://twitter.com/YavorGeorgiev/status/996467095742361602)
[https://twitter.com/woloski/status/997884112928215041](https://twitter.com/woloski/status/997884112928215041)
[https://twitter.com/barmercedes_/status/997975455755096065](https://twitter.com/barmercedes_/status/997975455755096065)

------
AlaskaCasey
At Serverless.com we're creating the tools that allow developers to build more
and manage less. We're spearheading the movement that allows you to scale up
your application on any cloud at any time and have fun doing it. We happen to
be scaling up ourselves at a rapid rate and are looking for like-minded
individuals who love the fast-paced nature of startups where you can make a
huge impact in the early stages of a great idea.

We recently announced our $10 million A-round backed by some of the biggest
names in Silicon Valley. [https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/30/serverless-inc-
lands-10-m-...](https://techcrunch.com/2018/07/30/serverless-inc-
lands-10-m-series-a-to-build-serverless-developers-platform/)

And our new product: Serverless Platform
[https://serverless.com/blog/serverless-platform-beta-
helps-t...](https://serverless.com/blog/serverless-platform-beta-helps-teams-
operationalize-development/)

We offer full benefits, 401(k), biannual team retreats in places like Austria,
Morocco, and Northern California, flexible work schedule and unlimited PTO.
And, of course, there's our office dog, Bumper
([https://www.instagram.com/bumperdoodle/](https://www.instagram.com/bumperdoodle/)).

Serverless, Inc. | Full Stack Engineer | San Francisco | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/A9a5bD](https://goo.gl/A9a5bD)

Serverless, Inc. | Full Stack Engineer | Remote | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/DkFtTD](https://goo.gl/DkFtTD)

Serverless, Inc. | Senior Software Engineer, Open Source Tools | San Francisco
| Full-time | [https://goo.gl/9uBGux](https://goo.gl/9uBGux)

Serverless, Inc. | Senior/Principal Engineer, Distributed Systems | San
Francisco/ Remote | Full-time | [https://goo.gl/8UWbEf](https://goo.gl/8UWbEf)

Serverless, Inc. | Growth Engineer| San Francisco/ Remote | Full-time |
[https://goo.gl/mKWZJW](https://goo.gl/mKWZJW)

Serverless, Inc. | Lead Developer Evangelist| San Francisco/ Remote | Full-
time | [https://goo.gl/HFRf7h](https://goo.gl/HFRf7h)

Serverless, Inc. | Customer Success Engineer| San Francisco/ Remote | Full-
time | [http://bit.ly/2MNLok4](http://bit.ly/2MNLok4)

------
dberg
iHeartRadio | NYC | OnSite | Full-Time

Scala, React, Node, Data Eng, Python, Mobile, Android, iOS, Data Science, SRE

iHeartRadio is the No. 1 all-in-one digital audio service with over 800
million downloads; it reached its first 20 million registered users faster
than any digital service in Internet history and reached 80 million users
faster than any other radio or digital music service and even faster than
Facebook.

We are seeking passionate, motivated and skilled engineers looking to make a
major impact on the music world. We have a great work/life balance, free lunch
on Fridays, Bagels on Thursdays, collaborative open floor space, in-office
performances from up and coming artists and a bike room. We also believe
heavily in open source and being engaged in the wider tech community.

You can also read about us at [http://tech.iheart.com](http://tech.iheart.com)

Please apply at [http://jobs.iheart.com](http://jobs.iheart.com) or email us
at recruitment@iheartradiocareers.com

Software Engineer, Web - Along with Facebook and Netflix, iHeartRadio is one
of the largest React applications around. We are small, focused team committed
to produce our best work. We are undertaking a major re-architecture of the
iHeartRadio website/Web application, and just open-sourced a number of modules
[1] as part of this effort. We intend to contribute increasingly more to the
React open-source community.

Mobile Engineers - Android and iOS - Come work on our flagship mobile
applications using best of breed frameworks solving real problems at scale.
You will also be actively engaged with our Home and Consumer Electronics
products such as Chromecast, Roku, XBOX, etc.

Data Engineer - Seeking engineers with a passion for solving large data
problems. Our data platform helps provide insights and analytics, reporting,
business intelligence and many other functions for the business. We rely on
tooling such as Hadoop, Hive, Kafka, Redshift, Airflow, Spark.

Software Engineer , Scala - Come work with a world class engineering team who
is very active in the Scala community. We have an Akka Cluster based
microservice framework and we are doing some really exciting things at scale
using AWS, Docker and a variety of other tooling.

Python Engineer - Work with our content and ingestion engineering teams to
figure out how to manage millions of music tracks at scale. Working with our
open source Henson framework you will help build the backbone of our core
ingestion infrastructure that manages all of our music, talk and podcast
infrastructure, encoding infrastructure as well as search and advanced catalog
heuristics.

Data Science - Come work with our world class Data Science team on building
the future of music personalization. We are doing a ton of work with
collaborative filtering, matrix factorization, building neural networks with
acoustical analysis and a ton of other new and exciting research.

SRE - Work with our SRE team focused on scaling all aspects of the iHeartRadio
infrastructure leveraging AWS, K8S, Docker, HAProxy, Fastly, Prometheus , Go,
Python and help build all the tooling and infrastructure automation needed to
automate all parts of the environment. Software Engineers who love
infrastructure will thrive in this environment.

------
tellic_nyc
tellic | New York, NY (NYC) | Full-Time | Onsite Become a member of the core
team that is bringing next-generation data technologies to the world's top
pharmaceutical companies. tellic is shaping $150 billion of pharmaceutical R&D
decisions using cutting-edge data science technology. This is a chance to get
in on the ground level at one of NYC's fastest-growing tech startups in the
white-hot space of life science AI. At tellic, we value culture as much as
technical craft. Our values include creating a highly collaborative team of A+
players who build cool stuff that drives a real business impact. In fact, the
name tellic means "deliberate, with an outcome, and with impact."

tellic offers: • Opportunity to transform an entire industry at a self-funded,
profitable startup with massive growth potential • Very competitive
compensation package including base salary, bonus, and LLC equity plan • Fun,
inclusive culture that celebrates diversity and respects individuals and their
contributions • Competitive medical/dental/vision coverage • 3 weeks of paid
vacation + 15 holidays • Discounted corporate gym membership • Beautiful
office with kitchen

Data Engineer:

• Create and maintain optimal data pipeline architecture • Assist in
converting R&D projects to production-ready Python code • Architect scalable
solutions that can handle data at the petabyte level • Work with the Data
Science, DevOps and Product teams to design product solutions that seamlessly
function in our internal environments and customer sites

Requirements:

• BS in Computer Science or equivalent experience (MS is a plus) • 5+ years of
experience supporting data science pipelines in Python • Cloud experience
required (GCP a plus) • Hands-on experience supporting Big Data technologies
(e.g., Hadoop, Spark) • Experience scaling data science routines for high-
throughput processes at the terabyte level • Developing and testing full stack
production Python systems • Willingness to assist DevOps as needed •
Experience building and optimizing Big Data data pipelines, architectures,
datasets, and machine learning models • Google-certified professional a plus
(we will support ongoing GCP training and certifications) • Experience working
with large volumes of structured and unstructured data in a machine learning
environment • Some startup experience

Senior DevOps Engineer:

• Design, develop, and support scalable, redundant infrastructure on GCP using
technologies like Python and Airflow • Seamlessly integrate with our
customers’ technologies (AWS, on-prem Hadoop, etc.) • Improve existing
infrastructure to incorporate the latest technology, best practices, and cross
application integrations • Day-to-day collaboration with data scientists to
influence design and architect solutions in modern serverless environments

Requirements:

• BS in Computer Science or equivalent experience (MS is a plus) • 10+ years
total experience • 4+ years of experience in DevOps with heavy experience
supporting production Python environments • Hands-on experience with
operations support (e.g. job monitors, error handling, environment creation) •
Hands-on experience supporting Big Data technologies (e.g., Hadoop, Spark,
Docker) • Hands-on experience working with standard Big Data indexing and
search technologies • 1-2 years of cloud experience desired (GCP a plus) •
Leader and problem solver who thrives at the challenge of building DevOps from
the ground up • Team player with excellent interpersonal skills • Some startup
experience

Applicants must be currently authorized to work in the United States without
the need for visa sponsorship now or in the future. Send resumes to
careers@tellic.com

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | Engineers, Designers, Product Managers, Data Scientists, Pre/Post-
Sales Engineers, Ops, Sales, Admin | Locations worldwide | ONSITE

Pivotal's goal is to transform the way the world builds software. We mean it.

We value aptitude over alma mater, empathy over a list of APIs. It doesn't
matter whether your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, empathetic and
know some stuff, we want to work with you.

We have many offices worldwide including SF, NYC, Toronto, London, Denver,
Palo Alto, Dublin, Tokyo, Sydney (pivotal.io/locations) and more. We have two
main divisions: Pivotal Labs and R&D.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ helps clients to become better at product development. For
engineering we are rigorously agile. We pair program and TDD every line of
code outside-in. Our product managers are focus on value and validation, our
designers keep the user foremost in our minds. The goal is to teach the
teachers. Our engineers pair with client engineers, often we pair designers
and product managers as well. We have a growing data science practice. More
broadly our services division includes field, data science, educators, app
replatformers, even I lose track.

Not many people get to transform how people think and work. Why not you?

\-- _R &D_ is a big tent these days, encompassing two major cloud platforms
(Pivotal Application Service & Pivotal Container Service), Pivotal Tracker,
Spring Framework, Greenplum, Apache HAWQ (incubating), Gemfire / Apache Geode,
BOSH and Concourse. We're adding Pivotal Function Service this year. We
dogfood the cutting edge of our technology on our own commercial cloud,
Pivotal Web Services, run by our awesome CloudOps team. We're the majority
contributors to the Cloud Foundry project and we're a platinum CNCF member
with rapidly-growing contributions to the k8s ecosystem. There is a lot
happening right now and there are greenfield platform opportunities.

Not many people get to work on such systems. Why not you?

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, excellent benefits
and competitive pay. You'll work with competent people, kind people and go
home at the same time every day. Ping pong isn't mandatory, but it's popular.
I think west-coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more
entertaining to watch. The NYC beer fridge has more IPAs than I prefer but I
guess that's life in paradise.

\-- _Applying_

To see open jobs, go to pivotal.io/careers. To apply, please go to my referral
link: [https://grnh.se/xiy346](https://grnh.se/xiy346), or mention my name in
the application form.

You can also email me at jchester+hn-aug18@pivotal.io if you have questions. I
won't reply to copypasta. I may not be able to reply immediately, as I am just
an engineer here. These help me earn a referral bonuses, which I appreciate.

------
djsumdog
Spot hero requires a coding challenge. It's not a small one either; it's like
2+ days of work. I said I had a ton of open source stuff on Github, some doing
more complex stuff than their assignment and if they could just look at that.

They refused.

I no longer do pro-interview requirements for free. Maybe if I got a $300 gift
card.

Please don't interview here. Don't work for free!!

~~~
dang
This breaks the rule at the top which asks you not to reply to job posts to
complain about something. We're in no position to adjudicate such complaints,
nor are these threads a good place for companies to reply, or for the
community to discuss or work anything out.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17663536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17663536)
and marked it off-topic.

~~~
mmt
> nor are these threads a good place for companies to reply, or for the
> community to discuss or work anything out.

This keeps being repeated as if it's somehow obvious or undisputed, but it's
not, nor is the _actual_ "good place" for such a discussion ever indicated.

Previously, you've also mentioned that the rule isn't designed to be strictly
_fair_ in some way, but, generally, better for HN overall. In what way? That
is, by what mechanism is it better? What downside are you trying to avoid?

Where was this dicussed and/or decided? What's the reasoning behind it? Is the
decision based on facts or conjecture?

~~~
djsumdog
It is up there in the rules. I'm sure I've read it in the past and probably
forgot about it. Now that I've been hit by it I'll remember.

But I see your point for sure. HN is heavily moderated and I've watched good
discussions simply go away. I've come to accept that as just being par the
course for HN.

Maybe the right forum would be GlassDoor?

~~~
mmt
> It is up there in the rules.

It wasn't always, and it's quite an exceptional standard, compared to the rest
of the site.

> Maybe the right forum would be GlassDoor?

Unfortunately, Glassdoor has no facility for discussion.

Moreover, HN mods haven't come out and stated outright that this category of
conversation isn't welcome anywhere on HN, though the implicit global
censoriship is hard to ignore.

------
keynote_talk
Los Angeles | CTO / Head of Engineering | $50k - $150k and/or 5% to 20% equity
| Early Stage

 _High-level pitch of product_ Renters get 15% of their rent back, landlords
get responsible long term renters.

 _Product_ Colibrin has developed a patent-pending "Renter Fund" technology
which applies time-tested behavioral economic models, similar to credit card
cash-back programs or airline points, to create a mutually beneficial outcome
for both renters and their landlords. Renters that use Colibrin's "Renter
Fund" can receive up to 15% of their cumulative rent payments back when they
move out if they reside in a property for a minimum number of years. Landlords
and real estate investors that use Colibrin's Renter Fund can receive higher
than average returns since their properties will have lower vacancy rates,
lower management fees, lower repair costs, and higher cash-flows -- resulting
in a higher NOI.

 _Why us?_ We are from MIT Sloan, one of the largest real estate holding
families in Beverly is in our advisory group, the family that discovered fuzzy
logic at MIT is one of our investors. We have a product that can scale
quickly, decentralize real estate ownership, and creates a win-win scenario
for our market participants.

The other co-founder studied at UC Berkeley and MIT Sloan, has been a software
developer and product manager. We already have strong interest from renters
and landlords. We are at the early stage and are expecting our valuation to
grow 100x in the coming years. We can provide you a dedicated office area.

 _Your title_ CTO / Head of Engineering / Co-founder

 _Description_ Lead all things software development. You will be our first co-
founder.

 _Skills_ \- Backend: Java and Play Framework (optional), MySQL \- Frontend:
HTML, Javascript, any framework \- Business accumen

 _Salary / Equity_ \- To start $50k per year as contractor \- After 3-months
and completion of first web application salary can increase to $150k per year
\- The company is currently valued at $2m, and you will receive 5% to 15%
vested across four years.

 _To apply_ \- Email your resume to this post or to jobs at colibrin dot

------
tjc75
MongoDB | New York, NY | Lead Engineer | On-site | Full-Time

We are looking to a hire a either a Lead Software Engineer or Senior Staff to
work on our newest "Backend as a Service" offering, Stitch. This service is
very similar to other large BaaS vendors but Stitch uses rule based access to
third party services rather then locking you in to a specific ecosystem.

We are looking for someone that can really focus on scaling Stitch (getting
change feeds to scale across all usages), and build features around realtime
database access as well as functionality to enable users to work on MongoDB
natively from mobile platforms.

Apply here: [https://grnh.se/4d483a591](https://grnh.se/4d483a591)

------
allison1-
Inpher.io | Privacy Preserving Analytics | New York (USA), Lausanne
(Switzerland)

Experienced Software Engineers: We are a startup developing a novel technology
for privacy preserving analytics. We are seeking high performing individuals
that will work on the design and development of our XOR Secret Computing™
Engine. You should have proven experience with development of large software
systems as well as taking responsibility for testing and reviewing code and
customer facing roles. You will join a smart, geographically distributed
development team.

Other open positions include: -Data Scientists and Machine Learning experts
-Applied cryptography engineers, UI/UX designers and developers -Technical
Business Development

Send your resume to: careers@inpher.io.

------
exqubytethrow
I would take most of this with a grain of salt... Qubit has extremely high
turnover, engineers are leaving in droves.

~~~
dang
We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17664346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17664346)
and marked it off-topic.

------
jeandenis
Plaid | Software Engineer | San Francisco, CA; Salt Lake City, UT | equity +
benefits | REMOTE, Full-time, [https://plaid.com/](https://plaid.com/) * About
Me *

Hello HN! My name is Jean-Denis Greze and I'm the Head of Engineering at
Plaid. I helped grow Dropbox from 100 engineers to 600+. I joined Plaid
because I believe in our mission to empower the consumer financial revolution
and believe we are uniquely positioned to drive change in the industry.

* About Us *

We provide a single API on top of the U.S. financial system and help companies
like Venmo, Coinbase, Lending Club, Square Cash, and Robinhood handle banking
data. Being at the epicenter of Fintech allows us to pursue everything from
the Bitcoin frenzy to the revolution happening in Home Mortgages. We are a
mature and enthusiastic workplace excited to grow from 120 (48 engineers) to
200+ employees in 2018.

* About You *

We're looking for experienced software engineers with 3+ years experience in
SRE, Backend, Product, Security, or Data Science. Our tech stack includes
Node.js, Typescript, and Go, and while we love experience with these
technologies we get excited about anyone comfortable stepping into a new
environment. We value transparency, humility, and intellectual honesty.

Most of the team is in SF, but we've just opened an office in Salt Lake City
and we're also building out a distributed team. If you're an iOS or Android
engineer and excited to help own and drive improvements to our mobile SDK
(Link) and client libraries, get in touch wherever you live!

* Get in Touch *

You can learn more about us at
[https://plaid.com/company/](https://plaid.com/company/) and see our open
roles at You can learn more about us at
[https://plaid.com/careers](https://plaid.com/careers) . Reach out to me
directly at greze+hn@plaid.com with a sentence or two about yourself and
either your LinkedIn profile or your resumé.

Tech Buzzwords: Node.js, Python, Go/Golang, Typescript, AWS, Redshift, EC2,
ECS, S3, ElasticSearch, Spark.

Company Buzzwords: $60 million raised, Series B. Catered Lunch, Dinner.
Health+Vision+Dental+Life, Monthly team events. Wellness + Transportation
Benefits, Uber/Lyft credits. Flexible Hours/WFH. Unlimited PTO (three week
minimum).

~~~
whockey
+1 - co-founder of Plaid[1] here. Obviously biased, but would love to answer
any questions anyone has about Plaid or interested in working with one of the
smartest most humble teams out there. We're remote friendly and actively
hiring for local talent in SF and SLC. Email is william at plaid dot com.

[1] - plaid.com

------
skate22
Lost me at blockchain

~~~
dang
Please don't do this here.

We detached this comment from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17670452](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17670452)
and marked it off-topic.

~~~
skate22
Blockchain does actually turn me off from job postings, and a lot of the
engineers i know feel the same way. Seems on the topic of their job posting &
maybe will help them attract talent more eficiently in the future.

Feel like i'm getting the facebook treatment right now to be honest

------
jwalkerSED
ARA | Raleigh, NC | Weapons Effects Modeling & Simulation Engineer | Full-time
| Onsite

If you want to be able to achieve your personal and professional goals in a
stable environment that emphasizes and rewards the entrepreneurial spirit then
we have the job you are looking for! ARA is expanding and we need programmers
and developers to join our team of in developing the next generation of
defense technologies. If you desire a career with a company that provides a
broad range of technical expertise in defense technologies, civil
technologies, computer software and simulation, systems analysis,
environmental technologies and testing and measurement then our Southeast
Division in Raleigh, NC will be perfect for you. For additional information
and an opportunity to join our unique workplace, please apply at
careers.ara.com.

------
jwalkerSED
ARA | Raleigh, NC | Java Web Application Developer| Full-time | Onsite If you
want to be able to achieve your personal and professional goals in a stable
environment that emphasizes and rewards the entrepreneurial spirit then we
have the job you are looking for! ARA is expanding and we need programmers and
developers to join our team of in developing the next generation of defense
technologies.

If you desire a career with a company that provides a broad range of technical
expertise in defense technologies, civil technologies, computer software and
simulation, systems analysis, environmental technologies and testing and
measurement then our Southeast Division in Raleigh, NC will be perfect for
you. For additional information and an opportunity to join our unique
workplace, please apply at careers.ara.com.

